# إسأل في برنامج Sap2000 , Etabs , Safe و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (18 ديسمبر 2002)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

قمت بدمج موضوعين متعلقين ببرنامج sap مع هذا الموضوع لتكون 3 مواضيع في موضوع واحد، والهدف هو جمع معظم الأسئلة المتعلقة بهذه البرامج في موضوع واحد وليكن هذا الموضوع من جهة، وتثبيت موضوع واحد عن ذلك بدل المواضيع الثلاثة من جهة ثانية، وحذف المشاركات الثانوية التي هي إما عبارات شكر أو روابط غير فعالة من جهة ثالثة..

المشاركات تم ترتيبها حسب التسلسل الزمني مما أدى لرجوع المشاركة الأولى الأصليه لهذا الموضوع إلى الخلق، ولذا سأعيدها إلى الواجهة..

المشاركة الأولى في هذا الموضوع:


> *بالبداية أحب أن أشكر كل المساهمين في هذا المنتدى
> و الحقيقة وجدت فيه من الفوائد الكثير
> 
> أحببت أن اشارك في هذا المنتدى بجزء مما أنعم الله عليّ به
> ...


 
مع تحيــــــات أحد مشرفي قسم الهندسة المدنية.. أبو الحلول..



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



نبدأ بعون الله أول الدروس برنامج SAP2000

(الدرس فمت بتخزينه بهذه الصفحة للتسهيلhttp://civil4arab.topcities.com/sap/sap_01/sap-01.htm )

نبذة عن البرنامج:

1- هو البرنامج الأول في تحليل المنشآت وتصميمها.

2- يتميز بالسهولة واليسر في الاستخدام وكفائتة.

3- Avenueقام ببرمجته وإعداده فئة متخصصة من جامعة بكاليفورنيا.

4- سهولة استخدامه مع برامج أخرى مثل الأوتوكاد والإكسيل في المدخلات والمخرجات وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل قريباً إن شاء الله . 



البرنامج مبرمج للحل بطريقة العناصر المحددة Finite Elements والتي اعتمدتها المواصفات العالمية ومنها المصرية في حل المنشآت

(الكود المصري 2001 صفحة 6-92)



خطوات حل أي منشأ بالبرنامج :

1- الوحدات Units .

2- الرسم Drawing .

3- التعريف Define .

4- التحديد Assign .

5- التحليل Run Analysis .
6- المخرجات Output .
7- التصميم Design ( ولن نخوض فيها كثيراً لكون البرنامج لا يدعم إلا المواصفات الأمريكية والأوروبية + وجود برامج أفضل للتصميم مثل SAFE و Etabs )



بعض المصطلحات المهمة بالبرنامج :

الكمرات والإطارات
Frame Element

البلاطات
Shell Element

تعبير عن تقسيم عنصر ال Shell أي البلاطات
Mesh




وهناك العديد منها لكن هذا ما يلزمنا حالياً

سنقوم بشرح مثال بسيط عن كمرة مستمرة ببحور مختلفة الطول كما بالشكل







للأسف الصور كتيرة ولم يسمح بالمشاركة بها لذا اقرأوا الموضوع في هذه الوصلة
http://civil4arab.topcities.com/sap/sap-01.htm


في النهاية استمتع بشكل العزم النهائي و انسى الطرق اليدوية والطويلة والمملة الأخرى.






انقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس على أي عضو لمعرفة قيم العزم

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في شرحي واعتذر على أي قصور فيه

وباريت نشوف نقضكم و أسئلتكم

وما تنسونا من الدعاء



أخوكم أحمد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## samersss (20 ديسمبر 2002)

اشكرك اخي mizo 
طريقة الدرس سهلة ومبسطة جدا ويبدو ان استخدام البرنامج سهل كذلك خصوصا انه يحل يحل المنشات الغير محددة
هل يقوم البرنامج بحساب Deflection للكمرة نفسها ؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك وبانتظار الدرس القادم........

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (20 ديسمبر 2002)

أهلاً بك أخي سامر

فعلاً البرنامج سهل ويجهله الكثيرون لعدم معرفتهم خطوات الحل المناسبة

وقد حاولت ان يكون الشرح مبسط ليتعرف عليه الإخوة بسهولة

اما عن ال deflection للكمرات فهذا ما زال من عيوب الساب وكل برامج ال Finite Elements
حيث لا يقوم بعمل قيمة الترخيم خلال الكمرة فقط يقوم بعمل ال displasment للنقط فقط

ولمعرفة اقصى ترخيم للكمرة هناك طريقة جيدة
قم بتقسيم الكمرة مثلاً 10 اقسام ( وذلك عبر edit >>> divide frames )
وبعد عمل التحليل نشوف اقصى ادنى نقطة على الكمرة تكون هي قيمة الترخيم الأكبر






تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (19 يناير 2003)

الأخ العزيز مختار السقوطري
الله يبارك فيك ويسلمك والحمد لله أناالآن بخير ( كان دور برد شديد )

بالنسبة لأسألتك


> *
> 
> -	على افتراض أنني أشتغل دائما على الوحدات Ton-m ، فهل توجد طريقة لتثبيت هذه الوحدات دائما بدلا من اختيارها عند كل فتح ملف .
> *


الوحدات تكون ثابتة على أخر وحدات استعملتها بالبرنامج يعنيلو اشتغلت أخر مرة بال Ton-m هتلاقيها نفس الشيء عند فتح ملف جديد



> *
> - عند تعريف الأحمال : ما المقصود ب : self weight multiplier .
> 
> *


المقصود هي مضاعفات حالة التحميل فمثلاً لو أردت عدم أخذ حالة معينة تضع في هذه الخانة صفر 
ولو أردت مضاعفتها تضع القيمة المناسبة



> *
> - في خطوة التحليل (Run Analysis ) : ما المقصود ب:
> UX , RX , UY , RY , UZ , RZ .
> *



ستجد الإجابة بالدرس الثاني


> *
> .تنبيه : في خطوات الرسم ذكرت العبارة التالية :
> " لرسم الكابولي نعمل خط Grid لتسهيل الرسم
> انقر على الخط الرأسي عند النقطة 1 ستظهر لك نافذة "
> ...



نعم النقر المقصود هو المزدوج 


-------------------------------------

الأخ الفاضل فيصل الشريف
الله يسلمك ويعافيك وألف شكر على الورود الحلوة







والله يحميك ويبارك فيك .
-------------------------------------
الأخ Oasis
تأكد من تركيب الكراك كما يجب راجع الموضوع الأول
-------------------------------------

الأخ رشدي حسونة
الله يبارك فيك يا أخي والدروس مش هتنقطع ان شاء الله

-------------------------------------


----------



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (19 يناير 2003)

الأخ amr
لا شكر على واجب وطلبك هتشوفه عن قريب ان شاء الله وللعلم مش لازم أوتوكاد 14 أي اصدار يمشي حاله


الأخ عزو كرمة
لا شكر على واجب وحاضر ان شاء الله لأي استفسار
بالنسبة لأسألتك 



> *-كيف ادخل مقاطع ثابتة للعناصر بمعنى 2*I أو 3*i.....
> برمز وليس بارقام*


طلبك شبيه بمسائل الكلية ان يكون في I, 2I , 3I ........etc
ودي مش ملهاش دعوة بالبرنامج انت عندك أبعاد القطاع الأول I وعايز تعمل قطع 2I 
الحل كالآتي:
ثبت بعد للقطاع الأول وليكن b وجيب البعد التانيh من المعادلة Inertia=bh^3/12




> *2-كيف ادخل حمولة مركزة ليست واقعة عل عقدة
> *


هتلاقي الإجابة في الدرس الثالث




> *3-كيف ادخل هبوط في معطيات الجائز
> *


مفهمتش دي ياريت توضح أكتر


----------



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (9 فبراير 2003)

*الدرس السادس :حل البلاطات الكمرية بال SAP2000*

http://civil4arab.topcities.com/sap/sap_07/beams_slab.htm


----------



## Civilian (7 أبريل 2003)

الاخ المهندس فهد القرني ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين ...
ما احببت ان اشير اليه ان المهندس احمد عبدالرحيم قد ابتدا فعلا مشكورا في شرح الدروس وهي على الروابط التالية ...

الدرس الاول 

الدرس الثاني 

الدرس الثالث 

الدرس الرابع 

الدرس الخامس 

نرجو من المشرف تثبيت هذه السلسلة من الدروس حتى تعم الاستفادة

تحياتي
Civilian


----------



## jello (6 مارس 2005)

*أسئلة فى برنامج sap2000 لأهل الخبرة*

- بالنسبة لنظام الflat slab للأسقف، هل يتم توصيف ال column strip للبرنامج على انه beam section مع تحديد قطاعه وتسليحه كما بالطبيعه؟ أم أنه يوصف كأنه shell section وفى هذه الحالة كيف يتم تمييزه عن الfield strip حيث أن الshell section بالبرنامج لا يتم إدخال حديد تسليح له؟
- عند توصيف قطاع الكمرات فى برنامج sap2000 عند وصف الrienforcement فى جزء ال rienforcement overrides for ductile beams نجد 4 خانات للملأ وهم top&bottom ولكل منهم left&right والسؤال هو هل نضع فى هذه الخانات مساحة الحديد فى القطاع أم وزن حديد التسليح لكل متر طولى! ونفس الشىء عند توصيف قطاع العمود حيث يسأل البرنامج عن no of bars in 2nd direction & no of bars in 3rd direction فهل يقصد بأحد الاتجاهين حديد الكانات والآخر الحديد الطولى؟ وأيهما؟
- لماذا لا يسأل البرنامج عن تسليح قطاع الshell ؟ 
- هل أجد لديكم وصلات لمواقع (عربى أو إنجليزي) بها شرح أمثلة محلوله تتعلق ب rienforcement concrete specially for shallow fondations, flat slabs, panelled beams system and solid slabs?

وفى النهاية اود ان أشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى على مجهوده وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## Dreamer (7 مارس 2005)

اذا كنت حللت البلاطة بال Finite Elements فلماذا تسأل عن ال columns strip ?

الشائع ان تكون هناك شبكة علوية وسفليه رئيسية ويتم اضافة حديد اضافي سفلي وعلوي 
التسليح العلوي يكون فوق العمود بطول 2/3 من اطول بحر لكل اتجاه x و y

والسفلي يكون في اماكن العزوم الموجبة الكبيرة او في اماكن االبحور الكبيرة للتحكم بالترخيم
الساب ليس ببرنامج (تصميم ) فليس من امكانياته التعرف على البلاطة ومناطق الأعمدة لأن الشركة المنتجة لها منتج آخر يقوم بهذه المهمة وهو SAFE

حساب الحديد بعد الحصول على العزوم امر هين جداً ولا يحتاج لبرامج كبيرة ولا يحزنون يكفي تركيب معادلات الكود المستخدم عالإكسيل وستحصل على ما تريد بسرعة وبدون قلق
تحياتي


----------



## أبو شهاب (2 أغسطس 2005)

*إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ساب 2000!!!*

عند إدخال سقف solid slab إلى برنامج SAP2000 ....
هل يتم إدخال السقف (shell elements) على شكل بواكي حسب شكل توزيع الأحمال ، أقصد أنه يتم تقسيم البلاطات إلى أشكال أشباه المنحرفات والمثلثات ..الخ ، بحيث يتلائم مع توزيعة الأحمال على الكمرات
أم أنه يتم إدخاله كوحدة واحدة أو عدة وحدات من البلاطات المسمطة دون الإلتزام بشكل توزيع أحمال السقف على الكمرات؟
وكذلك كيف أجعل البرنامج يقوم بإعطائي ال MAX MAX BMD عند إظهار نتائج التحليل الإنشائي للكمرات ، لأنه يظهر لي فقط ال BMD العادي بدون حالات التحميل؟؟
وكيف أيضاً: كيف أدخل إليه أحمال السقف على المتر المسطح حسب نظرية ال (Ultimate Limate) والتي تقوم بضرب الحمل الميت في 1.4 والحمل الحي في 1.6 - كما تعلمون - ، وذلك بدون إدخال وزن السقف مرة أخرى ، لأنه يأخذه في الحسبان لوحده عن طريق إدخال سمك البلاطة؟ أي كيف أدخل إليه ال floor cover+live load فقط بال ultimate limate thory دون إدخال الوزن؟؟؟
أرجو التكرم بالإجابة سريعاً ..
وشكراً لكم
م/أبو شهاب
هندسة عين شمس


----------



## ibmattia (2 أغسطس 2005)

إجابة السؤال الاول:
يتم ادخال البلاطة كشريحة واحدة ومن ثم فالبرنامج يبدأ توزيع الأحمال تلقائيا ولا داعى لتقسيمه على الهيئة التى قلت عنها لأنها فى النهاية مكونة لشكل البلاطة وتأخذ مجهود كبير
وفى السؤال التالى يجب عليك عمل حالات التحميل المختلفة حتى تحصل على max max moment. 
بالنسبة للسوال الثالث : يجب عليك ادخال الأحمال الحية كقيمة مضافا اليها قيمه flooring covering كوحدة طن / م2 مع مراعاة اضافة فرق الحمل عن الحمل الميت المضاف اليه قيمة ال ultimate
ونسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا
م / ابراهيم عطية
هندسة طنطا


----------



## alaa2005 (3 أغسطس 2005)

عزيزي السلام عليكم

1- عند ادخال تعريف الاحمال انت تقوم بتعريف نوع الحمل حمل ميت ومقابله تضع قيمة الوزن الذاتي للعنصر (1) يعني احتساب الوزن الذاتي للعنصر مع الحمل الميت وعندما تقوم بادخال الحمل الحي ادخل المعامل المقابل للوزن الذاتي المقابل بقيمة (صفر) فيتم حساب الوزن الذاتي مرة واحدة فقط مع الحمل الميت
2- بالنسبة للنتائج انت تطلب الحصول علي MAX MAX BMD ولذلك يجب عليك ادخال حالات التحميل تماما كما ذكر الاخibmattia عند تعريف حالات التحميل يجب ان تختار حالة دمج الاحمال من قائمة define اختر loadcombination وادخل الفاكتور المطلوب امام كل حمل مع ملاحظة انه موجود في نهاية اللوحة التي تدحل فيها البيانات يسالك اذا كنت تبي اعتبار هذه الحالة في تصميم الخرسانة او لا (use for concrete design) وراح تظهر في النتائج يطلب منك تحديد حالة التحميل التي تريد اظهار النتائج من خلالها انشالله 
3- ادخال احمال الاسقف كما سبق عن طريق تعيين الاحمال للعناصر المختلفة من امرassign واختيار البلاطات)shells) وتحديد احمالها مع ملاحظة انت تحت اي حالة تحميل حمل ميت او حي وذلك الاختيار موجود في اللوحة التي تظهر الك عند طلب تحديد وتعيين الحمل علي العنصر المطلوب(load case name)
ونتمني الك الفايدة يا رب
في امان الله


----------



## أبو شهاب (6 أغسطس 2005)

أشكر المهندسين الكريمين على تفاعلهما وردهما...
ولكنني مازلت عاجزاً عن إظهار ال Max.max.bmd وذلك بعد إدخال السقف بكمراته وحله بالكامل؟؟؟
يعني كيف أعمل حالات تحميل لكمرات وأنا لم أدخلها على حده وإنما أدخلت السقف كاملاً بكمراته كلها..
نعم إذا كان لدي كمرة واحدة بحملها الموزع أستطيع أن أعمل لها حالات تحميل ..
ولكن الآن فليس لدي أي معلومة عن الحمل على كل كمرة ولذلك أطلب من البرنامج بأن يقوم هو بتوزيع أحمال البلاطة على الكمرات ومن ثم رسم ال Max.max.bmd ..
فكيف يتم ذلك أثناء إدخال السقف؟؟؟
وشكراً لكم
م/أبو شهاب
هندسة عين شمس


----------



## alaa2005 (7 أغسطس 2005)

عزيزي
السلام عليكم
انت الحين تقوم بتعريف الكمرات علي اساس انها frams من امر assign والحمل عليهافي هذه الحالة هوالوزن الذاتي لها ويحسب تلقائيا من البرنامج حسب تعريف القطاع لكل كمرة وهو مقابل الحمل الميت وتقوم بتحديد الوزن من الجدار علي الكمرات اذا وجد وتقوم بادخال الحمل الميت والحمل الحي للبلاطة من امر assignوتختار تحديد الحمل علي shells ستفتح الك لوحة تحديد نوع الحمل حسب الاحمال التي سبق ان عرفتها في امرdefine اختر نوع الحمل مثلا وليكنload 1 هو الحمل الميت وادخل قيمة الحمل المقابل ثم اخترمن نفس اللوحة التي انت ما زلت فيها الحملload 2 وليكن هو الحمل الحي الذي سبق وعرفته من امرdefine كذلك وادخل قيمته ومفتاح اختيار ا الحمل موجود في نفس اللوحة التي فتحتها من امر assignثم امرshell static loads وهو موجود في الاعلي جهة اليمين ومكتوب امام خانة الاختيارload case name
طبعا امر assign تستخدمه بعد اختيار البلاطات من امر select او مباشرة بالماوس
وهناك طريقة اسهل من ادخال الحمل الميت والحي مباشرة كلاتي
انت من قائمة define اختر تعريف الاحمال وعرف الحملload 1 ومقابله الوزن الذاتي 1
ثم عرف حالات التحميلload combination وادخال قيمة الفاكتور 1.5وتحدد تصميم الخرسانةuse for concrete design والاختيار موجود في الاسفل في نفس اللوحة
الان ادخل علي قائمةassign وعرف ا الكمرات بقطاعاتها واحمال الجدران تحت اختيار load 1 ثم عرف احمال البلاطات بجميع الحمل علي البلاطة(ميت+حي) تحت اختيار load1
الان بعد التحليل ستظهر الك الايقونات الخاصة في الشريط السفلي من الشاشة فاذا اخترت ايقونة s or f مثلا سيطلب منك تحديد نوع الحمل ياللي ترغب اظهار النتائج تحته وهذا الاختيار موجود اعلي اللوحة التي تفتح معك ومكتوب امامه كلمةload فاذا ضغطت بالماوس علي سهم الاختيار سيعطيك اختيارين الاول هو load1 load caseوالثاني 
comb1
علما ان هذه الطريقة فيها نوع من التقريب واستخدام الفاكتور 5و1 حسب شرط الكود اذا كان الحمل الحي لا يزيد عن نسبة معين من الحمل الميت يمكنك مراجعتها في الكود كما ان التقريب يكون بسيط في حالة الكمرات الساقطة لان عرضها صغير بينما اذا كانت الكمرات من النوع المدفون في البلاطات الهولو بلوك سيحتاج الامر الي طريقة معينة في ادخال الاحمال للكمرات والبلاطات و الكمرات هنا عريضة وتحمل جزء من الحمل الحمل الحي مباشرة خلاف الواقع عليها من البلاطة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 مارس 2006)

عذراً للتأخر يا صديقي .. 

القضية تبدأ بدراسة تباعد الجيزان و من ثم توزيع الحمولات بنسب معينة على الجيزان حسب اتجاهها و من ثم دراستها كجزيان عادية فلا تتوهم .

الموضوع موجود في الكود العربي السوري ( المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي ) الذي سأدرج لك رابطه أدناه :
ستجد الاشتراطات و الأبعاد و الدراسة أيضاً .. 




> رابط الكود العربي* السوري** كاملا** ( الذي أدرجه لنا مشكوراً الأخ **C.Engineer ) في موضوع مكتبه المنتدى قسم المدنية للكتب والمجلات الالكترونية**
> الكود السوري هو كود أمريكي معرب** .......
> 
> الملف مضغوط**ببرنامج ال** WINZIP
> ...


 

راجع الفقرات :

 7 - 3 - 5 
8 - 4 - 4 
8 - 4 - 5 
في الكود العربي السوري ، التي تتحدث عن البلاطات المعصبة باتاهين و البلاطات المتصالبة و الفرق بينها .

بعد اطلاعك على الكود يسرني الإجابة عن تساؤلاتك .. إن وجدت .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 مارس 2006)

*توضحت المسألة تماماً*




> الجوائز التي اقصدها هنا هي الجوائز المرتكزة على الاعمدة


 

بل أنت تقصد هنا ارتكاز الأعمدة على فتحات الجوائز .. :8: 

 

أخي جمان البحر .
يا سيدي هذه من أكثر حالات الهندسة الإنشائية تعقيداً سيما أن لديك ( 8 طوابق ) فوق هذا الجائز الحامل ... و لكن و لا يهمك أنا معك حتى النهاية فقد سبق أن درست مرآب سيارت طابقي ( ثلاث طوابق سيارات ) .



يهمنا الآن معرفة طول فتحة الجائز الحامل و عدد الأعمدة التي سيحملها و تباعداتها و الأحمال التي ستنقلها هذه الأعمدة قد تتجاوز 300 طن للحمل الواحد ( 8 طوابق ) .



بالنسبة لي أفضل إضافة أعمدة دائرية في الوسط و لو بتباعدات كبيرة تسمح بحركة السيارات .. 



في حال عدم إمكانية تنفيذ أعمدة ..



هنا لديك خيارات حسب الحالة لكنها بالمجمل خيارات صعبة الدراسة و التنفيذ و حساسة جداً خاصة عند التقاء الأعمدة مع الجائز الحامل فهنا تنشا قوى قص رهيبة يجب معالجتها و جميع الطرق مكلفة جداً منها : 




إما دراسة طابق موقف السيارات على أساس بلاطة متصالبة - كما أسلفنا - مع تحميل تلك البلاطة بحمولات مركزة ناتجة عن توزع الأعمدة ...
 


أو دراسة المنشأ كهياكل ( بورتيكات ) حتى تحمل الأعمدة الطرفية و التي ستكون ضخمة حكماً جزءاً من العزم الكبير الناشئ عن هذه الحمولات .
 

برأيي الخياران مكلفان جداً سيما أنني أتوقع طول يتجاوز 30 م للجيزان و هذا الطول سيعطيك ارقام هائلة لفتحة جسر واحدة محمل بحمولات أعمدة مركزة فوقها ثمانية طوابق .




ثد يكون استخدام جيزان معدنية شبكية أكثر منطقية عندها سيكون لديك منشأ مركب ( بيتوني معدني ) .
 


أو استخدام نواة بيتونية مركزية ضخمة ( أو عدة نويات مركزية ) يتوزع منها جيزان قطرية تستند على الأعمدة الطرفية ( شاهدت هذا في أحد مخططات الأبنية الغربية ) بهذا تكون قد قللت من طول الجائز الحامل .
 

لو أعطيتني المعلومات التي طلبتها أعلاه لربما وجدت لك الحل الأنسب .. لكن إرجع لتحاول إضافة أعمدة . 



م . أبو بكر


----------



## youcef_dz (14 مارس 2006)

*شرح Sap2000 باللغة الفرنسية*

Voici le lien pour un Tutoriel de SAP2000 en français

Cliquez ici


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

أختي الكريمة جمان البحر .. 

تحية طيبة مباركة .. و أعتذر عن مخاطبتك بلفظ مذكر لكنني سبق أن وضعت كلمة ( الأخت ) بين قوسين و لم أتلق تعقيباً فأكملت الحديث بصيغة المذكر على أنه أعم .

على كل حال فغايتنا علمية محضة و الرجل و المرأة في هذا المضمار سواء .



أختي الكريمة جمان البحر ...



للأسف .. فكلام دكتورك المشرف صحيح و ليست فيه مبالغة ، و قد سبق أن بدأت تعقيبي الأخير بإشارة اندهاش واضحة و نوهت على خطورة و حساسية الفكرة و صعوبتها .. فالفكرة و لو كانت ممكنة لكنها صعبة جداً من ناحية التصميم و من ناحية التنفيذ ستكون أكثر صعوبة .. و لكنني ظننت أن دكتورك المشرف هو الذي اصر على هذه الدراسة فآثرت مساعدتك نظراً لتجاربي المتواضعة في التصميم و التنفيذ .



و إذا كنت كطالبة في الهندسة ستستطيعين تصميم مثل هذه المنشآت فماذا سنترك للدكتوراة بالبيتون .



أتوقع أنك طالبة في الهندسة في سوريا ، و يهمني أن اعرف كليتك و اختصاصك و الدكتور المشرف على مشروعك ، فهذا يفيد في معرفة طريقة تفكير الدكتور المشرف .



نعود للعمل ، فقد أدرجت لك بعض الحلول الهندسية – العسيرة – لكنني أنصحك كطالبة بتعديل المخطط لتضعي مجموعة من الأعمدة لتتفادي الكثير من العوائق و التي أهمها :



يجب دراسة هذا المنشأ بشكل فراغي و الدراسة المستوية غير كافية .

يجب دراسة البيتون على مرحلة اللدونة ( و نظرية المرونة ) أو ( الصلابة ) غير كافية .

يجب تدقيق الدراسة على مرحلة العزوم من الدرجة الثانية و هي حالات لم يسبق لك أن درستها مطلقاً .. أي دراسة المنشأ بعد التشوه ..

يجب دراسة بلاطة السقف ككتلة واحدة و لا يمكن تجزئ المنشأ بأي حال .



لهذا فإني استميحك عذراً بالتوقف عند هذا الحد ، و نؤجل العلم العميق إلى ما بعد التخرج إن شاء الله .



بعد أن تضعي الأعمدة في وسط المرآب سيكون لديك منشأ مؤلف من تسع طبقات إحداها طابق مرن ( نظراً لارتفاع طول الأعمدة كما سبق و ذكرت لي ) .. و حتى في هذه الحالة تكون الدراسة مهمة و عميقة لا تستخفي بها .

يمكنك دراسة المنشأ كبورتيكات ( و هو الأفضل ) على أن تحققي اشترطات العقد الصلبة في كافة نقاط الالتقاء أو دراسته ( جسر و عمود ) عندها ستزيد معك العزوم الموجبة و مقاطع الجيزان ..



بسم الله نبدأ .. بانتظار المعلومات من عندك .





م . أبو بكر .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 مارس 2006)

> حاولت ان اعلمك برسالة خاصة عن باقي المعلومات ... فلم استطع .


 

هذا لأنك لم تتجاوزي الحد الأدني الذي يسمح بالرسائل الخاصة أظن الرقم 25 مشاركة .



بما أنك من جامعة تشرين فيهمك أن تعرفي أنني لا أعرف أحداً في جامعتك .. فعلى الأخص جامعة تشرين ليس لي فيها معارف أبداً لا طلاب و لا اساتذة .. بينما درست البكالوريوس في حلب و الدراسات العليا في دمشق و أساعد الوحدة الهندسية في جامعة البعث في الكثير من الدراسات ، أما تشرين فلم أزرها قط .





> لكن لا اخفيك انني محبطة .


 

أقدر اندفاع الشباب و حماستهم ، أذكر هذا الشعور .. و لكن .



أعتقد أنك تستسهلين الموضوع .. و هذا غير صحيح فمنشأتك بمجرد كونها مؤلفة من ثمان طبقات تصلح أن تكون مشروعاً مهماً ( في بدايتك ) .. أنت بحاجة للكثير من المعلومات و هذا ليس للتقليل من إمكانياتك لكن العلم الهندسي بحر عميق و من الخطأ خوض غمار البحر دفعة واحدة قبل أن يتعلم الإنسان السباحة على الشاطئ .



هناك اشياء تجهلينها كونها لم تمر عليك .. أنا متأكد مما أقول .



إذا أردت الدخول في بعض المصاعب .. جربي تصميم منشأتك لمقاومة الزلازل و الرياح .. أعتقد ن هذا سيروقك .. لكنه سيتعبك ..





> فبرنامج الروبوت كبرنامج تحليل وتصميم وايضا كرسم وتفريد التسليح بمساعدة الاوتوكاد كان سيسهل علي الامر جدا


 

غير صحيح فالبرنامج يعطيك نتائج مدخلاتك .. و إدخال المعطيات الصحيحة يحتاج لفهم صحيح لعمل المنشأة .. و نمذجتها على الشكل الصحيح و إلا ... تعرفين ان أي خطأ في هذه البرامج سينعكس على النتائج ..



مهما كانت خبرتك على الروبوت فخبرتي في sap2000 أكبر و أقول لك أن الأمر ليس بهذه البساطة ، سيما موضوع تفريد التسليح بوجود حمولات مركزة .



بعد أن تبدأي مشروعك كإطارات ( بورتيكات – هياكل ) ستجدين مصاعب لا يستهان بها .. و نحن هنا لمساعدتك .





> جزاك الله فردوسه


هذا أفضل ما يقال .. 


شكراً لك و أتمنى لك التوفيق و أنا جاهز للمساعدة .



م . أبو بكر


----------



## Abou Gharib (13 مايو 2006)

عندى أسئلة فى sap2000فهل من مجيب ،أفادكم الله :
1 - فى الكمرات تكون الإجهادات الناتجة مختلفة كثيرا عن الحل اليدوى
2-فى البلاطات فى تنقلب اشارات العزوم حيث فى منتصف البواكى يكون العزوم سالب ، وعند الركائز يكون العزوم موجب ، وهذا يحدث عندم أرسم سقفا على الأوتوكاد ثم أدخله على الساب 
أفيدونى أكرمكم الله


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (13 مايو 2006)

اولا عزوم الكمرات فى الساب تكون اقل من الحل اليدوى ده شىء اكيد لأن الساب يعمل بطريقة العناصر المحددة finite element وهى تعتمد على stiffnes للعناصر .
ففى حالة ادخال الكمرات مع البلاطات فى السقف يأخذ البرنامج مشاركة البلاطة مع الكمرات على قدر تخانتها وهذا هو الواقعى والذى يحدث فى الطبيعة.
لكن اذا كنت تريد الحصول على العزوم كما كنت تحل يدويافيمكنك ادخال تخانة البلاطة صغيرة جدا ووضع تخانة الكمرة كلها t مع ادخال الأجمال على البلاطة شاملة وزنها حيث انك قمت بتصغير تخانتهااى ان البرنامج لن يحسب وزنها.

وبالنسبة لقلب العزوم عندك على البلاطات فأكيد انت ادخلت الأحمال فى الأتجاه المعاكس
او ان هناك عندك مشكلة فى المحاور المحلية local axis للعناصر
لضبط المحاور المحلية للبلاطات :
قم بأختيارها ثم من القائمة assign-area -reverse local 3
ثم اضغط ok

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك
وعلى فكرة الدكتور عاطف من اكثر الناس علما عندنا فى الكلية .وربنا يجازيه خير.
الا انه عندى ملاحظة على الشرح وهى ان الدكتور عاطف دائما يدخل فى الكمرات التخانة الساقطة تحت البلاطة ولا يدخل التخانة كلها وهذا يقلل stiffness للكمرات ومن ثم تكون دائما العزوم على الكمرات(الجسور) قليلة عن الحقيقة .
فأنا ارى ان ندخل التخانة الكلية للكمرات فى السقف.

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## MG_Z (25 يونيو 2006)

*العزوم السالبة للبلاطات*

في برنامج SAP2000 تتصل الكمرات مع البلاطات من خلال ال JOINTS ويعتبر البرنامج ان هذه ال JOINTS تامة التثبيت (FIXED) أي أن الكمرة ركيزة للبلاطة من نوع FIXED SUPPORT مما يؤدي إلى ظهور العزوم السالبة عندالأطراف الخارجية للبلاطات بينما تعتبر أكواد التصميم أن الكمرات ركائز جاسئة حرة الدوران ( HINGED SUPPORT ) 
وللتغلب هذه المشكلة قم بعمل إزالة لعزوم اللي للكمرات المتصلة مع البلاطة  
اتبع الخطوات الآتية : 
1- حدد الكمرات المتصلة مع البلاطة .
2- اذهب إلى قائمة Assign 
3- اختر frame/cable
4- من القائمة الفرعية اضغط Releases/partial fixity 
5- تظهر لك نافذة خاصة بازالة القوى الداخلية ( internal forces ) الغير مرغوب فيها 
قم بوضع علامة في check box أمام Torsion 
إن شاء الله ستجد أن العزوم السالبة الخارجية( وليس العزوم السالبة الداخلية في حالة البلاطات المتصلة) مساوية للصفر 
1- wl2 / 24 عندما تكون البلاطة مرتكزة على كمرات
2- wl2 / 16 عندما تكون البلاطات مرتكزة على حوائط

ملحوظة : الإجراء السابق يقوم بإزالة عزوم اللي من الكمرات وفي بعض الحالات يجب أخذها في الإعتبار في التصميم


----------



## MG_Z (25 يونيو 2006)

المعادلتين Wl2/24 Wl2/16 تؤخذ عند التصميم


----------



## MG_Z (2 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز EBYY
SAP2000 لا يدعم التصميم إلا لعناصر FRAME ELEMENTS أي تصميم قطاعات الأعمدة والكمرات ويستخدم في ذلك مجموعة من أكواد التصميم العالمية مثل الكود الأمريكي و البريطاني و AASHTO ,و الإيطالي والهندي و غيرها يقوم المستخدم باختيار أحدها في التصميم...
ويجب أن تكون ملما بها جيدا لأنك ستقوم بإدخال بعض القيم التي تستخدم في التصميم....
و لكن للأسف لا يدعم البرنامج أي كود عربي.........:59: 
إذا كنت مهتما بالتصميم باستخدام البرامج فعليك باستخدام SAFE في تصميم البلاطات و الأساسات و CSI COLUMN لتصميم الأعمدة و SECTION BUILDER في تصميم القطاعات عموما...هذه البرامج هي أفضل من SAP2000 في التصميم وليس التحليل الإنشائي.....
و إذا أردت رأيي الشخصي عملية التصميم للقطاعات الخرسانية أوالمعدنية ليست بالعملية الصعبة فهي مجموعة خطوات تقليدية "محفوظة" .... بينما الصعوبة تكمن في في التحليل الإنشائي و خاصة للمنشآت غير التقليدية و SAP2000 يفي بهذا الغرض تماما ...... 
كما أنصحك باستخدام ال Manuals الخاصة بهذه البرامج فأفضل من يشرح البرنامج هم من صنعوه .....

[GLOW="00FFFF"] 
وفقك الله
[/GLOW]​


----------



## MG_Z (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*الجواب القاطع لعمق الكمرة و سمك البلاطة في Sap2000*

إليكم الجواب القاطع لعمق الكمرة و سمك البلاطة في SAP2000 .....
بعد أن رأيت نقاشا واسعا حول هذا الموضوع و هو هل يؤخذ عمق الكمرة كاملاأويطرح منه سمك البلاطة الذي طرحه الأخ Nsync أحمل إليكم الحل الأمثل لهذا الموضوع ..
الحل بسيط جدا و هوأن تأخذ عمق الكمرة كاملا مع مراعاة أن تجعل الوزن الذاتي لقطاعات الكمرات "الكمرات فقط" مساويا للصفر ثم تقوم بإضافته كحمل موزع علي وحدة الأطوال للكمرات بعد طرح سمك البلاطة ....
و لكن كيف تجعل الوزن الذاتي لقطاعات الكمرات فقط دون غيرها مساويا للصفر ؟؟؟!!!  
1- من النافذة التي تقوم منها بتعريف قطاع الكمرة يوجد زر بعنوان Set Modifiers اضغط هذا الزر تظهر لك نافذة أخرى تضم خصائص العناصر التي يخصها هذا القطاع , اجعل قيمة Weight Modifier و Mass Modifier مساويتان للصفر و بذلك يكون الوزن الذاتي لجميع الكمرات التي تم تعيين هذا القطاع لها مساويا للصفر ..
2- يضاف الوزن الذاتي للكمرات بعد طرح سمك البلاطة في اتجاه الجاذبية أو الاتجاه السالب لمحور z
الوزن الذاتي لوحدة الأطوال = عرض الكمرة * (عمق الكمرة - سمك البلاطة) * الوزن الحجمي للخرسانة.

أتمنى من الله أن أكون قد أصبت و للجميع التوفيق.



[GLOW="66FF00"]" نرفع درجات من نشاء و فوق كل ذي علم عليم "[/GLOW]​


----------



## MG_Z (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*مثال لنموذج خوازيق ب Sap2000*

يتم تعريف الخوازيق في SAP2000 كركيزة زنبركية Spring support يتم تعيين ثابت للزنبرك في الإتجاه الرأسي مساويا لل Pile capacity كالآتي :
1- حدد نقاط الخوازيق .
2- من قائمة Assign اختر joint .
3- من القائمة الفرعية اضغط Springs
4- أدخل قيمة pile capacity في المربع المقابل ل Translation 3 أو translation globalz
5- OK
من المثال تعرف على باقي أجزاء النموذج


----------



## MG_Z (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
أختي العزيزة أنت تسألين كيف يتم تمثيل القوة في الكابلات في الساب .....
أعتقد أن السؤال الأدق هو كيف يتم تمثيل الكابلات ؟؟...
ما هو الكابل ؟؟
الكابل هو عنصر إنشائي لا يتحمل قوى الإنحناء( العزوم) و لا يتحمل قوى القص و لا يتحمل قوى اللي و لا يتحمل قوى الضغط المحوري ....
لا يتحمل إلا قوى الشد المحوري..
و يتم تمثيل الكابل داخل sap2000 ب frame element مثل الكمرات و الأعمدة مع عمل إزالة للقوى السابقة بالطريقة الآتية...
1- حدد العنصر .
2- من قائمة assign اختر fram/cable/tendon
3- من القائمة الفرعية اختر Releases/partial fixity
4- حدد كل القوى ما عدا Axial force
5- OK

و بالمناسبة يوجد داخل sap2000 قسم خاص للكباري و تعريف للحارات و المركبات
و حالات التحميل........
وقد رأيت على قناة الجزيرة أحد الحلقات عن إنشاء كوبري معلق باليابان استغرق بناء العمود الأول للكوبري و ارتفاعه تقريبا 300 متر 18 شهر و استغرق المشروع كله 5 سنوات ...
و كان من أكثر ما يخشاه اليابانيون مشكلتين 
1- حمل الرياح حيث تسببت الرياح في انهيار كوبري مماثل بالولايات المتحدة .
2- انهيار الكوبري نتيجة الوزن الذاتي للكابل ..حيث أن كان الكابل من الحديد بقطر 1 متر 

وما خلصت به من الحلقة أن هذا النوع من الإنشاءات معقد جدا جدا جدا جدا و يلزمه دراسة و خبرة من نوع خاص جدا جدا جدا وأدركت لماذا نستعين بخبرات أجنبية عند إنشاء مثل هذه المنشآت في بلادنا ....


----------



## som3a (5 نوفمبر 2006)

تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقى 

وها هي روابط الدروس


http://www.badongo.com/file/665516
http://www.badongo.com/file/665585
http://www.badongo.com/file/665657
http://www.badongo.com/file/665724
http://www.badongo.com/file/665832
http://www.badongo.com/file/665935
http://www.badongo.com/file/666541
http://www.badongo.com/file/666618
http://www.badongo.com/file/666680
http://www.badongo.com/file/666757
http://www.badongo.com/file/666840
http://www.badongo.com/file/666929
http://www.badongo.com/file/667003
http://www.badongo.com/file/667102
http://www.badongo.com/file/667222
http://www.badongo.com/file/667292
http://www.badongo.com/file/667594
http://www.badongo.com/file/667679
http://www.badongo.com/file/667745
http://www.badongo.com/file/667822


----------



## م . أبو بكر (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي أحمد صالح 
طلبتنا فستجدنا إن شاء الله إلى جنبك كالبنيان المرصوص ..

أخوتي الكرام .. 

بالنسبة لبرنامج ms project فقد أفادنا الأخوة بنوطة مميزة لها موجودة على هذا الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24316&highlight=project

و بالنسبة لبرنامج sap فقد ورد في الملتقى عشرات المواضيع حول فقط استعمل خاصية البحث في الملتقى و اكتب فيها كلمة ( sap2000 ) و ( ساب2000 ) .. و تمتع بالمواضيع الكثيرة جداً حول هذا البرنامج .
منها ما هو موجود في قسمنا و منها ما أدرج في قسم ( الكتب الهندسية ) أو قسم ( البرامج الهندسية ) .

و هذا موضوع على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14184&highlight=sap2000
و أرى أن ما ادرج حتى الآن فيه الكفاية فقد حملت من الملتقى كتاباً ضخماً عن sap و عشرات الأمثلة المحلولة التي أدرجها الزملاء الأحباب .

يكفي أن يستخدم أحدنا خاصية البحث في الملتقى و يكتب الكلمة المفتاحية و سيدرج له الملتقى مجموعة المواضيع التي وردت فيها ..

أية أسئلة حول البرنامجين سنتابعها باهتمام ..

إضافة إلى أننا أفردنا مواضيع مثبتة في الملتقى أحدهما بعنوان ( مكتبة البرامج ) .
و الأخرى بعنوان مكتبة منتدى الهندسة المدنية ( كتب كتب كتب كتب ) ..
و الأخير بعنوان ( أرشيف مرتب لمواضيع الهندسة المدنية ) .

و قد بذل الأخوة المشرفون عناء تصنيف هذه المواضيع حتى تتحصل أكبر فائدة لدى الأخوة المهندسين .

بل إن هناك قسماُ مخصصاً للكتب موجود في الملتقى بإشراف أخونا ( محب الله و رسوله ) فيه عشرات بل مئات الكتب ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=52

أرجو أن تحصل الفائدة و تقبلوا احترامي ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (8 يناير 2007)

> انا بعرف اصمم فلات سلاب Flat Slabعن طريق الساب واريد ان اعرف طريقة تصميم اللبشة Raft Foundation



يجب تعلم تنفيذ نوابض spring تحت القواعد .. الأمثلة موجودة لكنها على الورق .



> 2فى تصميم الاسقف العادية قمت برسمها على الاتوكاد وادخالها على الساب ولكن بعد ذلك ما هى الطرق المتبعة فى الساب
> ةيريت اللى عندة امثلة عن الللبشة او رسومات تم ادخالها من الاتوكاد على الساب يتم ادراجها



من الضروري أن تراعي أن يكون البلاطات في طبقة و الكمرات و الأعمدة في طبقة .. و تخزين الملف أوتكاد بلاحقة dxf .
و من ثم استيرادها في ساب سيالك عن نوعية الطبقات لديك فتحدد له أيها طبقة SHELL و أيها طبقة frames

و لضمان نقل الحمولات يجب تقسيم البلاطات إلى أقسام صغيرة و تقسيم الكمرات إلى نفس العدد من أقسام البلاطات باستخدام الأمر EDIT - MESH للبلاطات .
EDIT - FRAMES للكمرات .

مع التحية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 يناير 2007)

من حيث المبدأ لا تعتبر الأعصاب بلاطات بل كمرات ثانوية ..
استخدم الخيار draw -- quick draw secandary beam

تظهر لك نافذة صغيرة تطلب منك عدد الأعصاب في البلاطة ..
سيفرض sap أن كل مربع من grid بلاطة مستقلة .

حمل العناصر بالأحمال اللازمة و لا تنس أن تقسم الكمرات الرئيسية إلى أقسام بواسطة الأمر divide frame من edit اختر الخيار : break at .... فيقوم sap بتقسيم الكمرات الرئيسية حسب عدد الأعصاب .

ملاحظة : لا تعتبر بلاطات الهوردي بلاطة في sap بل مجموعة من الكمرات الثانوية على كمرات رئيسية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 فبراير 2007)

> وذلك لأن البرنامج يقوم بحل كلFrame منفصل ولا يشعر بوجود الFrame الآخر



أبداً .. هذا الكلام غير دقيق .

فالبرنامج يتعرف على الإطارات بالاتجاهين ما أن تعرف له المنشأ على أنه فراغي من خيار analysis - set analysis ..

تقبل احترامي ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 فبراير 2007)

أخت عطور ..
سؤالك يدور حول ما يسمى المحاور الخاصة local axe .. و فهمه من أهم مقومات النمذجة الصحيحة للمنشآت .
ساشرح هنا قاعدة اليد اليمنى ..
اعتبري أن المحور ( 1 ) هو المحور المار بالعنصر تماماًَ أي يخترق العنصر و ضعي اصع السبابة باتجاه العنصر من اليسار إلى اليمين طبعاً .
المحور ( 2 ) هو المحور المتعامد و يمثل الإصبع الإبهام .
المحور ( 3 ) المحور المتعامد مع ( 1 ) و يمثله اصبع الوسطى ..

بمعنى أن 1 يسير كالماء في الخرطوم .. 2 يعامده عكس اتجاه الجاذبية غالباً .. 3 يعامده في المستوي الأفقي .

هل اتضحت المسألة .
إذا كان هناك كمرة مقطعها ( 60 ارتفاع × 30 عرض ) سيكون ( 2 ) = 60 .. ( 3 ) = 30 سم 

و بالله التوفيق .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (15 فبراير 2007)

> لو عندى خريطة لمبنى ودخلتها باساب.......كيف ندخل احمال الزلازل او احمال الرياح فى اى اتجاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل ناخد الوجهة الاكبر عند ادخال الاحمال؟؟؟؟؟؟



يتم إدخال احمال الزلازل بطريقتين :
الأولى ستاتيكية و الثانية ديناميكية .

الأولى تختاري : load case- define - - و من ثم أضيفي حمولة سمها eqx و نوعها quake ..
استخدمي الخيار auto lateral load لاختيار الكود الذي ستستعملينه و أفضل الكود ubc97 .

add new load .
modify lateral load .
سيظهر لك لوح يحوي معاملات الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية في الكود الأمريكي و هي :
Ca - Cv ... الخ .
يجب أن يكون عندك معلومة عن هذه الجداول التي ستجدينها في ملحق الكود العربي السوري رقم ( 2 ) .
أعيدي ادخال حمولة أخرى eqy .. 
أعيدي كافة الخطوات السابقة .. مع تغيير اتجاه الحمولة في لوح المعطيات y بدلاً من x .

سيقوم البرنامج بحساب الحمولات و توزيعها على الطوابق و الإطارات أو الجدران . و حساب الجهود الناتجة عنها .
و للتأكد من سير العمل اختاري بعد analysis الخيار eqx و انظري الشكل المشوه و حركته animation .
كما تتوقعين سيتأرجح المنشأ تحت تأثر الحمل ..

الطريقة معقدة لمن لا يعرف الحل اليدوي بشكل صحيح .

بإمكانك الإطلاع على الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى ( و هي غير معتمدة في sap ) من الرابط في توقيعي .

بالنسبة للرياح نفس القصة اختاريح الحمولة wind بدلاً من quake .

يجب عليك الإلمام بمعاملات الكود المستعمل قبل التفكير بهذا الحل .

سأدرج لكم طريقة الحساب اليدوية بالستاتيكية الثانية المعتمدة في sap2000 .

بالنسبة للطرق الديناميكية فهي كثيرة يتسخدم منها sap ( طريقة أطياف الاستجابة ) ( طريقة التشبيه الزلزالي ) 
على المرء أن يكون لديه قاعدة نظرية لهذه الحسابات .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 فبراير 2007)

> نسيت ان اسال اي برنامج مرتبط مع الساب 2000 يمكنني ان استعمله من اجل رسم خريطة لمبنى من تصميمي
> وماهي نوع الملفات الخاصة بالخرائط التي يدعمها برنامج الساب



تستطيع استيراد المفلات من أوتوكاد من جميع النسخ .
حيث يدعم sap ملفات dxf و بمجرد تخزين ملف أوتوكاد بلاحقة dxf سيصبح صالحاً في sap .

إصافة إلى أنه يمكنك استيراد الملفات من excel .. 

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



> ماهي افضل طريقة لنمذجة بلاطة الهوردي على sap



أولا تعتبر البلاطة الهوردي مجموعة من الجيزان الرئيسية و الثانوية بمعنى لن تضيف بلاطة اصلاً يا صديقي بل تضيف جيزان ثانوية في منطقة الأعصاب حسب عدد الأعصاب و ذلك من الأمر ( SECONDRY BEAMS ) و الموجود في الشريط و الذي يرسم لك مجموعة من الجيزان الثانوية تصل بين الجيزان الرئيسية ..

لا تنسى تقسم الجائز الرئيسي من الأمر DIVIDE ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (24 مايو 2007)

> مالهدف من التقسيم سواء في الساب او الايتابس , وهل الامر mesh للبلاطات هو تجسيد للعناصر المحدودة؟



تعتمد جميع البرامج الإنشائية نظية العناصر المحدودة finite element في الحساب و هذه الطريقة تعتمد على الحساب المتتالي للجهود لكل مقطع من المقاطع فكلما زاد عدد المقاطع المدروسة للجائز الواحد زادت دقة الحساب ..

و البرامج الإنشائي تعتبر افتراضياً مثل Sap أن العنصر يقسم إلى 24 قسم .. و يمكن زيادة دقة الحساب بزيادة عدد المقاطع المدروس ..



> هل هناك فرق بين automesh او القيام ب mesh يدوي من القائمة وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك مرة اخرى



بالطبع لا يوجد فرق لأن النتيجة واحدة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## MG_Z (30 مايو 2007)

*شرح لكيفية استخدام برامج Sap2000 و Etabs في تصميم الرياح والزلازل...*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق ملفين لكيفية استخدام برامج Sap2000 و Etabs في تصميم الرياح والزلازل للمنشآت وذلك تبعا لجميع أكواد التصميم المدعمة في هذه البرامج .. مع توضيح كيفية الحساب داخل البرامج 

و الملفات من شركة Csi المنتجة لهذه البرامج .....

ريـــاح

زلازل​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 يوليو 2007)

> تحية طيبة الى الجميع
> ارجو من لديه معلومات عن كيفية تسليح العناصر الخرسانية باستخدام ساب 2000
> ولكم من الدعاء
> 
> اخوكم ابو حسن



بعد الانتهاء من النمذجة و رسم المنشأ و إضافة الحمولات و تعريف القطاعات .. الخ .
نقوم بعملية Analysis .

بعدها نختار Design ==> concrete frame design ==> start design .
يمكن من أوامر option ==> preference ==> concrete frame design اختيار الكود المطلوب .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 يوليو 2007)

> السلام عليكم
> لو كان عندنا منشا كونكريتي اي بناية متعددة الطوابق هل توخذ السلالم بنظر الاعتبار او يتم اهمالها
> وهذه السلالم كما تعرفون تلعب دور في عملية التحليل حيث تحدد هل المنشا sway or non sway
> وشكرا



الخيارين واردين أخي البياتي .
لكن من وجهة نظري يفضل أن يتم لحظ رد فعل الأدراج على الكمرات الحاملة لها لتنتقل الحمولات بشكل صحيح .
و من ثم دراسة الدرج بشكل منفصل .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 أغسطس 2007)

> الاخ ابو بكر المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
> ارجو مساعتي في كيفية اجراء التسليح مع نتائج برنامج Sap2000
> ولكم منا الدعاء
> ابو حسن


نستخدم الأمر design لتصميم الإطارات .
النتائج ستكون على شكل أرقام فوق الإطار أو الكمرة .
لا يعطي Sap تسليح للبلاطات و عليك استخدام برنامج safe لهذا الغرض .
ستختار التسليح أنت و لن يعطيك sap تفريد تسليح بل مساحات تسليح فقط .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2007)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الفاضل ليه نعمل offset مفيش داعى له واظنه غلط لانك تقصد تحريك الكمرة لاعلى
> هو مين قال ان البرنامج بيرسم الكمرة مع السقف ويجعل سمكها لاسفل زى اللى احنا بنرسمها ولما نعمل offset هايقلبها لاعلى
> ده مش صحيح
> ...



أخي الكريم السيد الشيخ
أنا معك أن البرنامج عادة يعتبر المحاور ويرسم الجسر والبلاطة محور لمحور واذا اجرينا OFFSET بحيث نبقي سماكة البلاطة ضمن حدود اسفل البيم حسب قياسه فسيظل البرنامج يعتبر الارتباط بينهما موجود ولن يحصل أي خطأ
أما لماذا نعمل OFFSET لتمثيل الجسر المقلوب, من حيث المبدأ بالنسبة للبرنامج لا يوجد اي فرق وانما انا كنت أوضح للزميل السائل طريقة تحريك الجسر فيما لو احتاج ذلك لأي سبب, وانا في الحقيقة لا أعرف لماذا يريد ذلك
أما بالنسبة للحساب اليدوي للجسر المقلوب فلا يتم التعامل معها مثل الجسر العادي , فالجسر المقلوب تنقل اليه الحمولات بالتعليق من الأسفل والكودات جميعها تشترط تحقيق الجانات لهذا الحمل اضافة لعملها الأصلي للقص او الفتل ان وجد, وشكل الجانات في هذه الحالة يكون مختلفا
على أي حال ليس بامكان البرنامج الدخول في هذه التفاصيل ومهمة المصمم ان يدقق هذه المتطلبات


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2007)

وهذا مثال خطوة بخطوة لدراسة جائز شبكي "Truss" على الساب


----------



## م . أبو بكر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

> كيف استطيع ادخال بلاطة حمام ساقطة بمقدار 10 سم عن باقي بلاطات السقف حيث لايوجد
> continuity بينها وبين البلاطات المجاوره مجرد ارتكازها على الكمرات المجاوره
> 
> أرجو التوضيح بالخطوات
> ...



تكرر هذا السؤال أكثر من مرة و إليك الجواب البسيط .
اعتبر الحمام طابق مستقل و اضف هذا الطابق إلى grid بارتفاع الحمام .

أضف البلاطة في الارتفاع الذي تريده .

أتمنى أن الفكرة وصلت .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

> لو فعلت هذا فين الرابط بين الحمام وبقية السقف
> الساب سوف يتعامل مع كل مستوى على حدا اى ان الحمام مش مرتكز على الكمرات بتاعة السقف



هي بلاطة الحمام فعلاً ليست مستندة على بلاطة السقف بل مستندة على كمرات مستقلة و من ثم على الأعمدة .. أي أن البلاطتين مشترتين بالأعمدة يا هندسة و هذا هو الواقع .



> ممكن مهندس يشرح لي ازاي نحدد نقاط الاستناد ل بلاطة مستندة على كمرات بطول 10 متر والكمرات مستندة في نهايتيها على كمرات اخرى مصبوبة على طول جدار من الطابوق



يعني أنا ما فهمت لحد وين أنت وصلت بالحل و وقفت .. لأن شرح برنامج sap2000 بالكامل يطول .
ببساطة يمكنك الرسم في sap و تستند الكمرات الثانوية على كمرات رئيسية .

يعني لا أرى مشكلة حقيقية سوى في هذا الجدار من الطابوق الذي قد لا يتحمل مثل ذه الحمولات 

م . أبو بكر


----------



## engkhekho (18 فبراير 2008)

*تعليم برنامج sap2000v11للدكتور /طارق رضوان(ارجو التثبيت من المشرف)*

هذه لاول مرة تعليم برنامج sap 2000 v 11فيديو فى المنتديات واليكم الروابط
المقدمه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861738/4761f3d2/introduction.html
المجموعه الاولى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861685/dbe63c93/1st_group.html
المجموعه الثانيه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861716/92efbc57/2nd_group.html
المجموعه الثالثه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861728/5e7ac293/3rd_group.html
المجموعه الرابعه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861735/39d08f6f/4th_group.html
المجموعه الخامسه:
http://www.2shared.com/file/2861739/3066c344/5th_group.html

برجاء الدعاء


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 مارس 2008)

> كيف اقدر ان أحل قاعدة مشتركة combind footing ببرنامج sap مع العلم انى جربت حلها اكثر من مرة بالبرنامج بس المشكلة انة لا يوجد عزم سالب بيظهر بين العمودين



يتم اختيار القاعدة كبلاطة تستند على مساند زمبركية ذات عامل مقاومة k يؤخذ حسب نوع التربة .

الحمولات تأتي من الأعلى على شكل حمل مركز في أماكن تموضع الأعمدة .

يفضل عادة استخدام البرنامج المكمل Safe في تصميم الاساسات لأن خياراته أفضل عند التصميم .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## حسان2 (24 أبريل 2008)

الناطر قال:


> ياخي شكرا للمجهود الكبير بس لو تعطينا لينك شغال لتحميل البرنامج مع الكراك



الأخ الكريم الناطر
في المنتدى الكثير من الروابط لبرنامج sap2000 وفيما يلي اعادة لروابط sap2000 v11 & 11.04 update التي سبق لي رفعها هنا
رابط الجزء الأول:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4udkedyj5mk
رابط الجزء الثاني:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dezkvdrjdwu
رابط الجزء الثالث:
http://www.mediafire.com/?32ozoyeyzyy
رابط الجزء الرابع:
http://www.mediafire.com/?81jn55jodu2
رابط الجزء الخامس:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ezxnlxqzmmd
رابط الجزء السادس:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1vznsi3wny0


----------



## حسان2 (24 أبريل 2008)

الناطر قال:


> ياخي شكرا للمجهود الكبير بس لو تعطينا لينك شغال لتحميل البرنامج مع الكراك



ويمكنك ايجاد sap2000 v11.08 update في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77940.html


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (9 يوليو 2008)

بالبداية أحب أن أشكر كل المساهمين في هذا المنتدى
و الحقيقة وجدت فيه من الفوائد الكثير

أحببت أن اشارك في هذا المنتدى بجزء مما أنعم الله عليّ به
لي و الحمد لله مؤلف في برنامج Sap2000 باصداره العاشر
و إن شاء الله سيصدر قريبا مؤلف عن برنامج Safe

فلكل من لديه استفسار أو يواجه أية مشاكل باستخدام البرامج الثلاثة
يكفي أن يقوم بشرح مشكلته و إن شاء الله نجد الحل


المهندس 
زياد جمعة


----------



## moss2000 (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم - هل يمكن ادخال سقف فى برنامج السيف مستويين ؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

أهلاً وسهلاً بك م. زياد، وبارك الله فيك..

أريد أن أعود لأطرح استفساراً كنت قد أوردته في مشاركة سابقة حول قراءة القوى الداخلية في البلاطات سواء في برنامج الإيتابس أو الساب..
كما نعلم يمكننا البرنامج من إيجاد كل من العزوم، M11 - M22 - M12 - Mmax - Mmin وكل عزم من هذه العزوم معروف ما هو وظيفته، فهل يتم تصميم البلاطة المدروسة وفق عزوم الانعطاف M11 - M22 وأيضاً تحقيق عزم الفتل M12، أو يتم التصميم مباشرة وفق العزوم الرئيسية Mmax - Mmin التي هي كما أعتقد عبارة عن عزوم انعطاف يرافقها عزم فتل قيمته مساوية للصفر؟؟؟

طبعاً السؤال مفتوح للنقاش والمشاركة من جميع الأخوة..


----------



## abumo3az (10 يوليو 2008)

عندى سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك
بعد تصميم اللبشة على الياب انا بعمل check على اجهاد التربة عن طريق برنامج rcd
لكن انا قريت طريقة تانية ممكن نعملها عن طريق الساب وهى اننا نجيب اقصى رد فعل على الاسبرينج من خلال الاكسل ونقسمة على area of shell ونقارنه باجهاد التربة - المفروض يطلع اقل -
عايز اعرف رايك فى الطريقة دى وهل هناك طرق اخرى لعمل check على التربة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> عندى سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك
> بعد تصميم اللبشة على الياب انا بعمل check على اجهاد التربة عن طريق برنامج rcd
> لكن انا قريت طريقة تانية ممكن نعملها عن طريق الساب وهى اننا نجيب اقصى رد فعل على الاسبرينج من خلال الاكسل ونقسمة على area of shell ونقارنه باجهاد التربة - المفروض يطلع اقل -
> عايز اعرف رايك فى الطريقة دى وهل هناك طرق اخرى لعمل check على التربة
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
أهلاً أخي abumo3az.. 
أظنك تقصد تحليل وتصميم اللبشة على برنامج السيف وليس الساب، صحيح؟
على أي حال يمكنك التحقق من الإجهادات في برنامج السيف نفسه وذلك كالتالي:
1- من قائمة Display تختار الخيار Show Reaction Forces
2- تختار حالة تراكيب الأحمال التي تريد قراءة الإجهادات وفقها
3- تختار الخيار Soil Pressures
4- الآن يمكنك قراءة قيم الإجهادات المطبقة على التربة تحت اللبشة، ووفقاً لذلك يمكنك التحقق من كون الإجهادات محققة أم لا وذلك حسب إجهاد تحمل التربة لديك، وحسب علاقات محددة في كود التصميم لديك، حيث أن العلاقات في الكود العربي السوري هي:
- في حال توزع الإجهادات في التربة منتظم: يجب ألا يزيد الإجهاد الأعظمي عن 1.6 × إجهاد تحمل التربة.
- في حال توزع الإجهادات في التربة غير منتظم: يجب ألا يزيد الإجهاد الأعظمي عن 2 × إجهاد تحمل التربة.

بانتظار رد أخينا م. زياد جمعة أيضاً..


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (10 يوليو 2008)

moss2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم - هل يمكن ادخال سقف فى برنامج السيف مستويين ؟
> مع جزيل الشكر



أخي العزيز 
برنامج Safe هو برنامج العناصر المستوية ... إذا كنت تقصد سقفين على منسوبين مختلفين و ليس هناك استمرار بينهما ... يجب تحليل و تصميم كل سقف على حدا

أما إذا كان هناك فرق بسيط بالمنسوب 10 أو 20 سم أي السقفين مستمرين و هناك اتصال بينهما 
ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك إعتبارهما سقف واحد بنفس المنسوب و الحل على هذا الاساس

أي ملخص الفكرة . إذا كان هناك استمرار تعامل معاملة سقف واحد ... أما في حالة وجود إنقطاع تعامل معاملة سقفين


----------



## abumo3az (10 يوليو 2008)

اهلا اخى ابوالحلول
انا كلامى عن الساب وليس الساف
دايما كل الشغل بعمله فى برنامج الساب وبس


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أولاً بشكر م زياد وم أبو الحلول طبعاً وعندي سؤال م ابو الحلول لماذا نضرب في معاملات 1.6 و 2 كما أسلفت أعلاه وشكراً


----------



## حسان2 (10 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي abumo3az..
> 
> 4- الآن يمكنك قراءة قيم الإجهادات المطبقة على التربة تحت اللبشة، ووفقاً لذلك يمكنك التحقق من كون الإجهادات محققة أم لا وذلك حسب إجهاد تحمل التربة لديك، وحسب علاقات محددة في كود التصميم لديك، حيث أن العلاقات في الكود العربي السوري هي:
> - في حال توزع الإجهادات في التربة منتظم: يجب ألا يزيد الإجهاد الأعظمي عن 1.6 × إجهاد تحمل التربة.
> ...


أخي أبو الحلول
لم أقرأ بعد الجديد في الكود العربي السوري ولكني أظن أن النسب التي ذكرتها تخص الاجهادات الناتجة عن الحمولات المصعدة "ultimate loads" ولا تنطبق على حمولات التشغيل "service load" , لذلك اقتضى التنويه لتفادي أي التباس


----------



## moss2000 (10 يوليو 2008)

ولكن لو اعتبرت السقف مستويين يكون الحل خاطئ اليس كذلك؟
بافتراض عندك سقف وبة مستوى اخر يرتفه مثلا 45 سم بهذا يكون السقف مستويين -طبعا انا اقصد سقف فلات اسلاب
وحتى لو كان كمرات ايضا الحل خطا؟
ارجو الرد


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول
> لم أقرأ بعد الجديد في الكود العربي السوري ولكني أظن أن النسب التي ذكرتها تخص الاجهادات الناتجة عن الحمولات المصعدة "ultimate Loads" ولا تنطبق على حمولات التشغيل "service Load" , لذلك اقتضى التنويه لتفادي أي التباس


 
أشكرك م. حسان على التوضيح الذي كان في محله تماماً.. حيث أني قصدت في مشاركتي السابقة قراءة قيم الإجهادات بعد نمذجة اللبشة على برنامج السيف وتطبيق الحمولات المصعدة، وليس حمولات الاستثمار..

الفقرة كما هي في الكود العربي السوري: صفحة 81 من الكود الأساس:

4-3-6- معامل زيادة الإجهاد المسموح للتربة من الأحمال القصوى التي تشمل الزلازل:
يسمح بزيادة الإجهادات المطبقة على التربة والمحسوبة من الأحمال القصوى التي تشمل تأثير الزلازل بحيث تصعد الإجهادات المسموحة على التربة بالمعامل 1.6 إذا كان توزع الإجهادات المطبقة على التربة تحت الأساس شكله خطياً وقريباً من المنتظم ويحقق شرط أنه عندما تكون نسبة أكبر إجهاد لأصغر إجهاد تقل عن 2 وبالمعامل 2.0 عندما لا تقل تلك النسبة عن 2، وفي حال وجود شد تحت الأساس (حيث يلزم حذف هذا الجزء المشدود تحت الأساس من الحساب).
ملاحظة: يمكن أخذ قيمة متوسطة لمعامل التصعيد تكون بين 1.6 و 2 حسب النسبة بين الإجهادين.


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم أولاً بشكر م زياد وم أبو الحلول طبعاً وعندي سؤال م ابو الحلول لماذا نضرب في معاملات 1.6 و 2 كما أسلفت أعلاه وشكراً


 
أهلاً م. bishr، انشالله يكون وصلك الجواب من المشاركة أعلاه  ..


----------



## abumo3az (10 يوليو 2008)

يا شباب عايز اعرف ال check على التربه بعد تصميم اللبشة بس من خلال برنامج الساب وليس الساف
انا شغلى كله على الساب


----------



## ابو حسنين (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
اريد مساعدتكم بكتاب يشرح تصميم بناية متعددة الطوابق ببرنامج الايتابس

شكرا لكل من يساعد وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2008)

م أبو معاذ يمكنك تصدير ملف الـ Sap إلى الـ Safe بإمتداد S2k أو Dxf وبكده تكون طورت إمكانيات حلك للمشروع ........ هلا م أبو الحلول وصلت الإجابة حبيبي


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (10 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 
> أهلاً وسهلاً بك م. زياد، وبارك الله فيك..
> 
> ...



الأخ ابو الحلول 
بالنسبة ل M min و M max طبعا هي العزوم الرئيسة التي نحصل عليها عند انعدام عزوم الفتل في البلاطة و هي عزوم نظرية 
التصميم يتم على العزوم 

M11 , M22 , M12


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (10 يوليو 2008)

abumo3az قال:


> عندى سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك
> بعد تصميم اللبشة على الياب انا بعمل Check على اجهاد التربة عن طريق برنامج Rcd
> لكن انا قريت طريقة تانية ممكن نعملها عن طريق الساب وهى اننا نجيب اقصى رد فعل على الاسبرينج من خلال الاكسل ونقسمة على Area Of Shell ونقارنه باجهاد التربة - المفروض يطلع اقل -
> عايز اعرف رايك فى الطريقة دى وهل هناك طرق اخرى لعمل Check على التربة
> وجزاك الله خيرا



الأخ العزيز 
هذه الطريقة صحيحة و لكن يجب الانتباه إلى :
1 برنامج الساب في اصداراته التي سبقت 11 ياخذ حالة الشد ..في الاساسات المعرضة للشد 
و في هذه الحالة يجب إهمالها يدويا أو إعطاء قيمة مناسبة لقساوة النوابض

2 عند الحصول على رد فعل النابض يجب أن تعرف المساحة المخصصة لهذا النابض و أقصد
إذا كنت قد قسمت الرافت إلى مربعات متساوية أبعادها متر يمكن مقارنة ردود أفعال النوابض الوسطية 
الناتجة عن متر مربع من الرافت مع قدرة تحمل التربة 
أما العقد الركنية فيجب مقارنتها مع 0.25 من قدرة تحمل التربة و هكذا 
الخلاصة : رد فعل النابض الذي سوف تقارنه مع قدرة تحمل التربة يجب أن يكون لمتر مربع من الرافت 
فإذا كان التقسيم غير منتظم تكون في هذه الحالة صعبة لإتمام المقارنة 

و شكرا


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (10 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أشكرك م. حسان على التوضيح الذي كان في محله تماماً.. حيث أني قصدت في مشاركتي السابقة قراءة قيم الإجهادات بعد نمذجة اللبشة على برنامج السيف وتطبيق الحمولات المصعدة، وليس حمولات الاستثمار..
> 
> الفقرة كما هي في الكود العربي السوري: صفحة 81 من الكود الأساس:
> 
> ...



الأخوة الأعزاء
يمكنك عدم الدخول في موضوع هذا المعامل لأنه معامل تقريبي و ذلك من خلال تعريف تراكبات الأحمال الاستثمارية لمقارنتها مع إجهاد التربة 
و تعريف تراكبات الأحمال الحدية لاستخدامها في تصميم مقاطع العناصر


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أحب ان انبه إخواني الى أنه تمثيل اللبشة بالنوابض (الزنبركات) علي برنامج الساب يجب إعطاء (من البداية) قيم الجساءات للزنبركات حسب التربة ومساحة عنصر التقسيم والأهم وهو الجديد مكانه ...... فمعظم الناس بتمثل صف الزنبركات الطرفية بقيم تعادل نصف الـ K والركنية بـ ربع الـ K وطبعاً الوسطية بكامل قيمة الـ K وده غلط شويه ...ودي كانت دراسة بحثية صغيرة لأحد الزملاء... وبعد التجارب الكثيرة قام بعمل قانون بسيط للتمثيل الأدق وهو كالتالي 1- مبدأياً حكاية واحد ونص وربع صح بس مش للوسطية والطرفية والركنية ولكن علـــعشان تعرف مين اللي يستحق ربع ونصف وكل قم بتقسيم اللبشة كالآتي إضرب بعد اللبشة الأصغر في عشرة في حالة لبشة صغيرة و في عشرين في حالة لبشة كبيرة مثال : لبشة 10م * 18 م يبقي 10*0.1 = 1.00 ممثال : لبشة 30م * 45 م يبقى 30* 0.2 = 6.00 م قم بإستخدام هذه الطول في تقسيم البشة كما موضح بالشكل المرفق لم أستط إرفاق الصورة وحينما أستطيع سأكمل إن شاء الله


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يوليو 2008)

Ziad Jomaa قال:


> الأخ ابو الحلول
> بالنسبة ل M min و M max طبعا هي العزوم الرئيسة التي نحصل عليها عند انعدام عزوم الفتل في البلاطة و هي عزوم نظرية
> التصميم يتم على العزوم
> 
> M11 , M22 , M12


 
طيب يا أخي هاد الحكي حكيناه من زمان، بس شو السبب؟؟؟ الموضوع مثار للمناقشة.. يعني ياترى شو سبب وضع العزوم Mmax - Mmin بالبرنامج؟ معقول زيادة عدد؟؟، معقول للاستئناس؟؟ ولا ممكن نصمم عليهم وبالتالي منكون استوفينا عزوم الفتل بالمعية؟؟؟..


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (11 يوليو 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم أحب ان انبه إخواني الى أنه تمثيل اللبشة بالنوابض (الزنبركات) علي برنامج الساب يجب إعطاء (من البداية) قيم الجساءات للزنبركات حسب التربة ومساحة عنصر التقسيم والأهم وهو الجديد مكانه ...... فمعظم الناس بتمثل صف الزنبركات الطرفية بقيم تعادل نصف الـ K والركنية بـ ربع الـ K وطبعاً الوسطية بكامل قيمة الـ K وده غلط شويه ...ودي كانت دراسة بحثية صغيرة لأحد الزملاء... وبعد التجارب الكثيرة قام بعمل قانون بسيط للتمثيل الأدق وهو كالتالي 1- مبدأياً حكاية واحد ونص وربع صح بس مش للوسطية والطرفية والركنية ولكن علـــعشان تعرف مين اللي يستحق ربع ونصف وكل قم بتقسيم اللبشة كالآتي إضرب بعد اللبشة الأصغر في عشرة في حالة لبشة صغيرة و في عشرين في حالة لبشة كبيرة مثال : لبشة 10م * 18 م يبقي 10*0.1 = 1.00 ممثال : لبشة 30م * 45 م يبقى 30* 0.2 = 6.00 م قم بإستخدام هذه الطول في تقسيم البشة كما موضح بالشكل المرفق لم أستط إرفاق الصورة وحينما أستطيع سأكمل إن شاء الله



الأخ العزيز 
بالنسبة لتمثيل النوابض هناك طريقة سهلة جدا و هي 
بعد إختيار الرافت 
Assign > area > area spring 
و لا داعي لحساب ربع أو نصف أو أي شي ... لأنه في هذه الحالة تطبق النوابض على المتر المربع موزعة بانتظام

أما في حالة مقارنة ردود الأفعال مع قدرة تحمل التربة ..... فببساطة واحدة قدرة تحمل التربة هي
قوة / سطح .... بالتالي يجب الحصول على رد الفعل لواحدة السطح 

فمثلأ إذا كانت الرافت مقسمة لمربعات طول ضلعها 1متر سيكون رد الفعل في النابض للعقد الوسطية 
لمتر مربع واحد من الرافت ... في هذه الحالة يمكن المقارنة مباشرة مع قدرة تحمل التربة 

أما العقد المحيطية عدا عقد الزوايا ( طرفية) فرد الفعل سيكون لنصف متر مربع ... في هذه الحالة يمكنك ضرب رد الفعل ب 2 أو تقسيم قدرة تحمل التربة على 2 قبل إجراء المقارنة 

و بالمثل لعقد الزوايا التي سيكون رد الفعل فيها لربع متر مربع ... الضرب ب 4 لرد الفعل أو التقسيم على 4 لقدرة تحمل التربة ثم المقارنة

طبعا هذا الكلام إذا كان التقسيم منتظم مربعات بطول 1 متر كما أشرت سابقا ... أما إذا كان التقسيم غير منتظم فيجب حساب السطح الذي ينتج عنه رد الفعل في النابض و من ثم حساب رد الفعل للمتر المربع و مقارنته مع قدرة تحمل التربة


----------



## حسان2 (11 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> طيب يا أخي هاد الحكي حكيناه من زمان، بس شو السبب؟؟؟ الموضوع مثار للمناقشة.. يعني ياترى شو سبب وضع العزوم Mmax - Mmin بالبرنامج؟ معقول زيادة عدد؟؟، معقول للاستئناس؟؟ ولا ممكن نصمم عليهم وبالتالي منكون استوفينا عزوم الفتل بالمعية؟؟؟..



أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
لتوضيح الفكرة التي تشغلك لنعد الى اشتراطات الكود العامة حتى قبل ظهور البرامج الاليكترونية ففي معظم الكودات ومنها "العربي السوري اللذي تتعامل معه ربما أكثر من غيره" تجد أنه يعطي قيم لحساب العزوم في البلاطات في حالتين, أحدهما اذا تم الالتزام باشتراطات الكود المتعلقة بالفتل الأعظمي "اللذي يحصل عند زوايا البلاطة" وأخرى عند عدم الأخذ بها "التسليح الأدنى المطلوب عند الزوايا ان كان متعامدا أو بزاوية 45" , بالمختصر يمكن القول أنه عند تقوية أركان البلاطات ضد احتمال الفتل فان العزوم في الوسط تقل عنها في حال ترك اركان البلاطة بدون هذه التقوية
وزبدة القول أنه عند الالتزام باشتراطات الكود لتقوية الأركان يمكن استعمال العزوم M11 و M22 في التصميم وفي حال العكس يجب التحقق من Mmin و Mmax 
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت ايضاح الفكرة التي قصدتها


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م. حسان..


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على الفائدة جميعاً ..... عندي سؤال إذا تكرمتم .... عندي سقف حليته ببرنامج سيف مرة وكان مقاس العنصر المساحي للتقسيم 0.5*0.5 ومرة أخري حليته بالساب 10 وكان مقاس عنصر التقسيم 0.25*0.25 ووجدت البرنامج بطئ فحليته ثالث مرة بعنصر مقاسه 1 * 1 وكانت النتائج مختلفة فقيم العزوم السالبة والموجبة في الحالة الأولى أكبر من الثانية والثانية اكبر من الثالثة ... انا أعرف لماذا ... ولكن أي النتائج اعتمد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكلتى مع safe اود السؤال عن التطابق بين reinforcement الى يعطينا اياه و العزوم لان ادا اخدتهده العزوم و حسبت لحالى reiforcement يطلعلي اكبر بكتير من الى يعطيهsafe


----------



## حسان2 (13 يوليو 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكلتى مع Safe اود السؤال عن التطابق بين Reinforcement الى يعطينا اياه و العزوم لان ادا اخدتهده العزوم و حسبت لحالى Reiforcement يطلعلي اكبر بكتير من الى يعطيهsafe



الأخت الكريمة فاطمة المهاجرة
شاركت في الاجابة على تساؤلك على قدر المعلومات المتوفرة في مشاركتك المنفصلة والخاصة بهذا الموضوع فيرجى الرجوع اليها


----------



## kastelyano (14 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز عندي سؤال لوتكرمت علينا
سمعت في طريقة في تحليلي البلاطة اني اريد من ساب فقط قيم الحمولات من البلاطة على الجوائز
لان النقابة ترفض تصميم البلاطة على ساب وانا بدي اخفف من الوقت في حساب الحمولات من البلاطة على الجوائز يدويا


----------



## mnci (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا .

على التعاون فيما بينكم


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (15 يوليو 2008)

عند تصدير البلاطة من الايتابس الى الساف بغرض الديذاين يظهر امامك على الحاسب ثلاث احتمالات فاي واحدة نختار ولماذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يوليو 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> عند تصدير البلاطة من الايتابس الى الساف بغرض الديذاين يظهر امامك على الحاسب ثلاث احتمالات فاي واحدة نختار ولماذا؟؟؟؟


 
تختار الخيار الثاني:
Export Floor Loads and Loads from Above
كما تختار أيضاً مستوي الـ Base 
وتختار حالات التحميل المراد التصميم وفقها


----------



## محمد شاهين (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز اسال عند تصميم البلاطات على الساب بنعمل الاتى
1mesh shel
2 divided frame at entersection
3 ده السؤال بتاعى باه بنعمل عند كل joint بين ال frame 'shell دعامة ولا لا لان بعض شروحات الفيديو بتعمل والاخر لا وبطلع نواتج مختلفة


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على الرد السريع للاخ ابو الحلول الا ان هناك بعض الزملاء قالو لي بان اختار الخيار الثالث للتصميم والخيار الثاني فقط للتشييك علي الافكشن او السهم 
السؤال الثاني هو انني اجد بان الساف عند اختبار او التشييك على الثقب اراه يبالغ كثيرافلو اخذت البلاطة واستخدمت الحل اليدوي اي حسبت الحسابات يدويا فان البلاطة تحقق علىالبانشنك او الثقب بينما علي الساف يكون العامل ما فوق 1.6 فما رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تكون الايجابات مدعمة بادلة


----------



## حسان2 (16 يوليو 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السؤال الثاني هو انني اجد بان الساف عند اختبار او التشييك على الثقب اراه يبالغ كثيرافلو اخذت البلاطة واستخدمت الحل اليدوي اي حسبت الحسابات يدويا فان البلاطة تحقق علىالبانشنك او الثقب بينما علي الساف يكون العامل ما فوق 1.6 فما رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوا ان تكون الايجابات مدعمة بادلة



الأخ الكريم د.م. محمد الذهبي
برنامج السيف يدقق الثقب "punching" في البلاطات وفق عدة كودات "ACI,BS,CSA......." وكل منها له مفهوم مختلف ويعطي نتائج مختلفة قليلا وعندما تريد المقارنة بين الحساب اليدوي ونتائج البرنامج يجب أن تتبع نفس الكود ونفس الأسس ونفس الحمولات التصميمة والخصائص 
أرفقت مع مشاركتي هذه شرحا مفصلا كما جاء في design manual للبنامج عن طريقة تدقيق الثقب وفق 3 كودات شهيرة للتشهيل


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كتير للاخ حسان 2 على الاهتمام 
ولكن يا اخي بصرف النظر عن الكود المستخدم يدويا لتحقيق الثقب فعندما بكون الفارق كبير في النتائج يكون هناك خلل عند احد الطرفين فكلا الطريقتين تعتمدان على حقئق وادلة علمية وان كان من الممكن ايجاد بعض الفارق بالنسبة للكودين فيجب ان يكون طفيف جدا الا توافقني الرئي .. 
سؤال اخر ز
كيف يمكنني ان انمذخ الرام بواسطة الايتابس Ramالامر والطريقة لو سمحتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (16 يوليو 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا كتير للاخ حسان 2 على الاهتمام
> ولكن يا اخي بصرف النظر عن الكود المستخدم يدويا لتحقيق الثقب فعندما بكون الفارق كبير في النتائج يكون هناك خلل عند احد الطرفين فكلا الطريقتين تعتمدان على حقئق وادلة علمية وان كان من الممكن ايجاد بعض الفارق بالنسبة للكودين فيجب ان يكون طفيف جدا الا توافقني الرئي ..



الأخ د.م. محمد الدهبي 
لاشك أنني أوافقك الرأي أن الفارق بين الكودات ونتائجها مبدئيا يفترض ألا يكون كبيرا ولـــــــــــكن يجب التأكد أن المقارنة كانت في محلها بمعنى استعمال نفس الرفضيات والمعطيات بكل أشكالها, وفي غالب الأحيان يجري بعض الأخوة مقارنات يكون فيها طريقتي الحساب لا تعتمدان نفس المعطيات والفرضيات تماما ومن هنا تأتي الرفروق الكبيرة, ولهذا السبب أرفقت طرق تدقيق الثقب المتبعة في الكودات المختلفة وذكرت بالمعطيات لتتمكن من مطابقة حساباتك اليدوية مع الحسابات على البرنامج من كل النواحي
ومع ذلك أحيانا تكون الفروق في الكودات أكبر مما نتوقع بكثير وللتوضيح أعطي مثلا بسيطا, فالتسليح الأصغري المقبول في الكود البريطاني هو: 0.004 من المقطع , بينما في الكود الأمريكي 0.01 , وتلاحظ أن الفرق أكثر من الضعف, وهذا لا يعني أن أي من الكودين فيه خطأ, وانما لايجوز النظر الى أي كود من بند واحد فأي كود هو مفهوم متكامل يجب النظر اليه كوحدة متكاملة ولهذا السبب لا يجوز تصميم منشأة متكاملة باستعمال كودات مختلفة مع اختلاف عناصرها


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان مسألة التسليح الادنى للاعمدة بالنسبة للكود المستخدم تختلف تماما عن موضوعنا بشأن الثقب فهل من المعقول ان يكون الحد الادنى لسماكة البلاطة 20 سم حتى يتم التحقيق بالنسبة للثقب على كود معين بينما يتطلب الضعف او قريب من الضعف بالنسبة لكود اخراي حوالي 40 سم وذلك تحت تاثير نفس الشروط من المواد المستخدمة والاحمال والشروط البيئية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا منك الرد على سؤالي الثاني في المداخلة السابقة اذا كنت تجيد الايتابس؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان مسألة التسليح الادنى للاعمدة بالنسبة للكود المستخدم تختلف تماما عن موضوعنا بشأن الثقب فهل من المعقول ان يكون الحد الادنى لسماكة البلاطة 20 سم حتى يتم التحقيق بالنسبة للثقب على كود معين بينما يتطلب الضعف او قريب من الضعف بالنسبة لكود اخراي حوالي 40 سم وذلك تحت تاثير نفس الشروط من المواد المستخدمة والاحمال والشروط البيئية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوا منك الرد على سؤالي الثاني في المداخلة السابقة اذا كنت تجيد الايتابس؟؟؟؟؟


 
أخي الكريم.. المهندس حسان أجابك إجابة كافية ووافية، وهذا الاختلاف موجود وواضح بين الكودات ولا مجال للنقاش فيه..
خذ مثلاً الحالة التالية: حالات تراكبات الأحمال (Load Combination) سواء كانت الناتجة عن تراكب الحمولة الميتة والحية، أو تراكبات الأحمال الزلزالية في الكود العربي السوري أكبر منها في الكود الأميريكي UBC97 ، ولنأخذ أبسط حالة وهي تراكب الحمل الميت مع الحي:
في الكود العربي السوري: 1.5 أمثال الحمل الميت + 1.8 أمثال الحمل الحي
في الـ (UBC97) (إذا مالي غلطان): 1.4 أمثال الحمل الميت + 1.7 أمثال الحمل الحي
ومع ذلك (تراكبات الأحمال أكبر في الكود العربي السوري) إلا أن نسب التسليح الأعظمية في الكود العربي السوري هي أصغر (وذلك لمعظم قطاعات العناصر الإنشائية)..


----------



## حسان2 (17 يوليو 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان مسألة التسليح الادنى للاعمدة بالنسبة للكود المستخدم تختلف تماما عن موضوعنا بشأن الثقب فهل من المعقول ان يكون الحد الادنى لسماكة البلاطة 20 سم حتى يتم التحقيق بالنسبة للثقب على كود معين بينما يتطلب الضعف او قريب من الضعف بالنسبة لكود اخراي حوالي 40 سم وذلك تحت تاثير نفس الشروط من المواد المستخدمة والاحمال والشروط البيئية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوا منك الرد على سؤالي الثاني في المداخلة السابقة اذا كنت تجيد الايتابس؟؟؟؟؟



أخي الكريم د. م. محمد الذهبي
أنت تغاضيت عن معظم ما جاء في مشاركتي وركزت على الفرق في نسب التسليح للأعمدة والتي ذكرتها أنا على سبيل المثال وبالتأكيد الفروقات في موضوع الثقب ليست بنفس الدرجة ولكن كان تركيزي على الفرضيات ومواصفات المواد وكل المعطيات الأخرى وكان قصدي أن تدقق فرضيات وشروط الحسابات اليدوية ودقتها مع حسابات البرنامج فأنت لم تعرضها لنا لنستطيع تقييمها واعطاء الرأي, وأنا من خلال تجاربي الكثيرة لا حظت أن بعض الأخوة عندما يجرون حسابات يدوية ويقارنوها مع نتائج البرامج لا تكون المعطيات والفرضيات واحدة والملفات التي أرفقتها لك توضح طريقة حساب الثقب في البرنامج والتي يجب أن يتم الحساب اليدوي وفقا لها ايضا لتكون المقارنة بمحلها اضافة لمراعاة فروقاة الكودات . ومن بعض أمثلة عدم الانتباه لفروق الكودات "عندما تفرض مقاموة البيتون المميزة مثلا 30 نيوتن للميلليمتر المربع وتختار الكود البريطاني يكون الفرق عن اختيار الكود الأمريكي مع نفس المقاومة المميزة بين 20 الى 25% بسبب فرق اعتماد المقاومة المكعبية والاسطوانية التي أحيانا قد يسهى عنها من يحاول المقارنة"
واذا أردت المزيد من توضيح ما قصدته يرجى ارفاق الحساب اليدوي وملف البرنامج المقابل لنتمكن من التقييم الدقيق واعطاء رأيي أوضح
مع تحياتي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 يوليو 2008)

الأخ م . زياد جمعة ..

أهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..

نرحب بك ، نظراً لأنني على صلة قديمة ببرنامج ساب 2000 و أدرس البرنامج .. في الجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية و نقابة المهندسين فقد اطلعت على جميع كتب ساب 2000 المتوفرة في السوق العربية و الأجبنية إضافة على Help البرنامج .. و ايضاً اطلعت باهتمام على كتابك ساب 2000 الجزء الأول بالتفصيل الدقيق و طلبت إلى طلابنا اقتناء الكتاب كونه كتاب عربي بسيط و مفصل .. إضافة على نوطة التصميم من تأليفي التي نوزعها عليهم في مقر التدريب ... و التي تضم أيضا ً عدداً من الأمثلة المحلولة بالتفصيل ...

مع وجود بعض الملاحظات الدقيقة حول محتويات الكتاب – و التي لا يخلو منها أي كتاب عد كتاب الله عزو جل - سأدرجها لك بالتفصيل .
المشكلة أنني انتقلت للعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية منذ شهر تقريباً و لم أعد املك نسخة الكتاب هنا .. لكنني أذكر لفت انتباهي و أهمه :

1- موضوع تصميم البلاطات المعصبة .. فقد ورد في كتابك تعريف العصب كمستطيل ارتفاعه يبلغ ارتفاع التدلي للجسر و تعريف بلاطة التغطية فوقه بالسماكة المطلوبة ... و هذا غير دقيق حيث يجب تعريف العصب كمقطع تيه ارتفاعه هو ارتفاع البلاطة كاملة أو مستطيل ارتفاعه ارتفاع البلاطة كاملة ... في الحالة الأولى يتم تعريف البلاطة بسماكتها الحقيقية مع تعديل Set Mofifier وزن البلاطة لجعله معدوماً حتى لا يدخل حساب وزن البلاطة مرتين ..

اما في الحالة الثانية فيمكن الغاء وزن الجائز و البلاطة و حساب اوزانهما باضافتها للوزن الميت على العنصر . او استخدام أية طريقة تضمن صلابة العناصر و حساب الحمولات بشكل دقيق .

أما اعتبار ارتفاع العصب هو التدلي فقط فهذا يؤثر على صلابته و بالتالي على حساب التسليح فيه .

أذكر ملاحظة أخرى حول المثال الخاص بالطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية لكنني لم أعد أذكر الملاحظة بشكل دقيق .

و أتمنى أن يطيب الحوار معك .. حول هذا البرنامج ... و أنتظر باهتمام الجزء الثاني

نجدد الترحيب بك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## kastelyano (17 يوليو 2008)

عفوا استاذ ابوبكر باعتبارك على خبرة بالكود السوري والنقابة في سورية حبذا لوا اطلعتنا على طريقة ادخال البلاطات في ساب لاني وبصراحة خضعت لدورة في البرنامج في مقر نقابة المهندسن بس رفض المدرس انو يشرح البلاطات لان النقابة عم ترفضها وقال في طريقة يمكن العمل فيها بس بيخاف اننا نشتغل فيها والطريقة هي اني نشغل البلاطة بس لاجل انزال الاحمال على الجوائز ولايجوز تصميمها او حساب عزومها من الساب 
فحبذا لوتكرمت علينا بشرح مثل هيك طريقة او افضل طريقة لادخال البلاطات في الساب وتقبل في نقابة المهندسين


----------



## مرادعبدالله (18 يوليو 2008)

moss2000 قال:


> ولكن لو اعتبرت السقف مستويين يكون الحل خاطئ اليس كذلك؟
> بافتراض عندك سقف وبة مستوى اخر يرتفه مثلا 45 سم بهذا يكون السقف مستويين -طبعا انا اقصد سقف فلات اسلاب
> وحتى لو كان كمرات ايضا الحل خطا؟
> ارجو الرد


 فين بقي اسال وانا جاوب برجاء اعارة الاهتمام لهذا الموضوع لما فيه افاده للجميع


----------



## إنشائي طموح (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم،
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
بالنسبة لتوصيف القطاعات في الساب إذا كنا نوصف قطاع كمرة مثلا فإننا نوصف أبعاد القطاع ونوعية الماده إذا كانت خرسانه أو ستيل
ففي حالة عدم التصميم بالساب والاكتفاء ب straining actions على أن يتم التصميم ببرامج أخرى أو يدويا ، فما فائدة توصيف نوعية المادة
ومعروف أننا نلغي الوزن الذاتي للعنصر والذي يحدده البرنامج
فهل من الممكن اعتبار الوزن حسب القطاع المدخل من خلال البرنامج دون الحاجه لحسابه يدويا وإدخاله ضمن الأحمال المدخلة؟ 
وتكون الأحمال المدخلة هي فقط الأحمال الحية والتشطيبات؟ أم أنه لاسبيل إلا ذلك؟


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يوليو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> بالنسبة لتوصيف القطاعات في الساب إذا كنا نوصف قطاع كمرة مثلا فإننا نوصف أبعاد القطاع ونوعية الماده إذا كانت خرسانه أو ستيل
> ففي حالة عدم التصميم بالساب والاكتفاء ب Straining Actions على أن يتم التصميم ببرامج أخرى أو يدويا ، فما فائدة توصيف نوعية المادة
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز..
طبعاً يمكنك إدخال قيمة الوزن الذاتي يدوياً وعدم استخدام البرنامج لذلك، وأيضاً يمكنك استنتاج قيم القوى الداخلية في العناصر والاكتفاء بذلك، وهذا يعني أنه لاضرورة لإدخال خواص المادة (المقاومة المميزة للبيتون مثلاً - إجهاد حد الخضوع للحديد... ) ولكن هناك معامل المرونة E الذي لا بد من إدخاله إذ أنه يلعب دوراً هاماً في القساوة والانتقالات..


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (19 يوليو 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
عذرا على تأخري بالرد ... و لكن ظروف العمل 
إن شاء الله أعود قريبا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 يوليو 2008)

> عفوا استاذ ابوبكر باعتبارك على خبرة بالكود السوري والنقابة في سورية حبذا لوا اطلعتنا على طريقة ادخال البلاطات في ساب لاني وبصراحة خضعت لدورة في البرنامج في مقر نقابة المهندسن بس رفض المدرس انو يشرح البلاطات لان النقابة عم ترفضها وقال في طريقة يمكن العمل فيها بس بيخاف اننا نشتغل فيها والطريقة هي اني نشغل البلاطة بس لاجل انزال الاحمال على الجوائز ولايجوز تصميمها او حساب عزومها من الساب
> فحبذا لوتكرمت علينا بشرح مثل هيك طريقة او افضل طريقة لادخال البلاطات في الساب وتقبل في نقابة المهندسين



للأسف فهذه إحدى أمراض استلام المهندسين القدماء لمفاصل الحياة في نفابة المهندسين و معظمهم لا يعرف عن الكمبيوتر شيء و الغالبية لا تعلم شيئاً في البرامج الانشائية و هم لا يتطورون و لا يريدون لأحد أن يطور العمل الهندسي في النقابة لأن هذا يزحزح الكراسي من تحتهم ... فالإنسان بطبعه يخاف مما يجهل .


أقول هذا من بليغ الأسى – فلن تصدق حجم الهجوم الذي يشنه يومياً علينا قدماء المهندسين في النقابة - لكن هذا مؤقت بإذن الله و لا بد للمعلوماتية أن تخترق الجيل المتحجر و القديم البالي و قد بدأ ذلك فعلاً منذ دخول اشتراطات الدراسة الزلزالية في سوريا حيث اضطر القدماء للسماح بدخول البرامج الهندسية حيث من الصعب جداً دراسة مبنى معقد يدوياً لمقاومة الزلازل ...

مع ذلك فلا يزال القدماء يسعون جهدهم لإبطاء هذا التطور .. و سأشرح لك بإذن الله بشكل مفصل عملية توصيف البلاطات ...

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## kastelyano (19 يوليو 2008)

انا متشكر جدا اخي ابو بكر على اطلاعك على ردي وانا بانتظار شرحك باذن الله


----------



## سيفيل انج (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد عمل model لخزان elevated باستخدام etabs v9.2 و ذلك لعمل seismic analysis بطريقه time history و السؤال هو عن طريقه ادخال ال geometry حيث وجدت صعوبه في ايجاد templates للخزانات او ال domes في الايتابس ربما يرجع ذلك لتخصص الايتابس في ال high rise building ارجو الرد و اعتذر ان كان في السؤال شئ من السذاجه حيث اني من المبتدئين في استخدام etabs


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يوليو 2008)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> للأسف فهذه إحدى أمراض استلام المهندسين القدماء لمفاصل الحياة في نفابة المهندسين و معظمهم لا يعرف عن الكمبيوتر شيء و الغالبية لا تعلم شيئاً في البرامج الانشائية و هم لا يتطورون و لا يريدون لأحد أن يطور العمل الهندسي في النقابة لأن هذا يزحزح الكراسي من تحتهم ... فالإنسان بطبعه يخاف مما يجهل .
> 
> 
> أقول هذا من بليغ الأسى – فلن تصدق حجم الهجوم الذي يشنه يومياً علينا قدماء المهندسين في النقابة - لكن هذا مؤقت بإذن الله و لا بد للمعلوماتية أن تخترق الجيل المتحجر و القديم البالي و قد بدأ ذلك فعلاً منذ دخول اشتراطات الدراسة الزلزالية في سوريا حيث اضطر القدماء للسماح بدخول البرامج الهندسية حيث من الصعب جداً دراسة مبنى معقد يدوياً لمقاومة الزلازل ...
> ...


 
أهلاً م. أبوبكر.. وين هالغيبة؟؟
على كل حال أعتقد أن الأمر ليس بهذا السوء في نقابة المهندسين (فرع دمشق)، حيث أننا لا نواجه صعوبة في قبول استخدام أي من البرامج الإنشائية المعتمدة طبعاً في عملية التصميم..


----------



## حسان2 (19 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. أبوبكر.. وين هالغيبة؟؟
> على كل حال أعتقد أن الأمر ليس بهذا السوء في نقابة المهندسين (فرع دمشق)، حيث أننا لا نواجه صعوبة في قبول استخدام أي من البرامج الإنشائية المعتمدة طبعاً في عملية التصميم..



أخ أبو الحلول أشاركك الترحيب بالأخ أبو بكر اللذي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير, وأشاطره رأيه في المعاناة في نقابات المهندسين بشكل عام ولكن السبب الحقيقي كما أراه ليس في صراع الأجيال وانما في صراع القيم والأخلاقيات وسيطرة المنتفعين ومافيات المصالح المنتشرة في كل مكان من وطننا العربي الكبير التي حولت كل المؤسسات الخاصة والعامة "وليس نقابات المهندسين فقط" الى دكاكين تبيع الأختام والخدمات غير الشرعية ويتشارك فيها المنتفعون الغنائم وينسقون آليات الانتفاع بين مختلف الجهات مما يبدو أحيانا وكأنه صراع بين أجيال قديمة بالية وأجيال حديثة تريد التطوير ولكن الواقع أنك ترى اللذين يحاربون من كل الأجيال واللذين يسعون للتطوير من كل الأجيال ولكن للأسف فقد رجحت كفة اللذين يشدون الحبال الى الخلف للابقاء على آليات مكاسبهم بغض النظر عن الأجيال التي ينتمون اليها


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يوليو 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول أشاركك الترحيب بالأخ أبو بكر اللذي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير, وأشاطره رأيه في المعاناة في نقابات المهندسين بشكل عام ولكن السبب الحقيقي كما أراه ليس في صراع الأجيال وانما في صراع القيم والأخلاقيات وسيطرة المنتفعين ومافيات المصالح المنتشرة في كل مكان من وطننا العربي الكبير التي حولت كل المؤسسات الخاصة والعامة "وليس نقابات المهندسين فقط" الى دكاكين تبيع الأختام والخدمات غير الشرعية ويتشارك فيها المنتفعون الغنائم وينسقون آليات الانتفاع بين مختلف الجهات مما يبدو أحيانا وكأنه صراع بين أجيال قديمة بالية وأجيال حديثة تريد التطوير ولكن الواقع أنك ترى اللذين يحاربون من كل الأجيال واللذين يسعون للتطوير من كل الأجيال ولكن للأسف فقد رجحت كفة اللذين يشدون الحبال الى الخلف للابقاء على آليات مكاسبهم بغض النظر عن الأجيال التي ينتمون اليها


 
كلام صحيح تماماً، ولكني متفائل بأن الأمور ستشاهد تقدماً ملحوظاً في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله، وأرجو ألا يبقى مجرد تفاؤل..


----------



## محسن نسور (19 يوليو 2008)

اريد ان تفيدني عن كيفية الاستفادة من الاجهادات في برنامج الايتابس وذلك لحساب التسليح


----------



## سمراء النيل (20 يوليو 2008)

لو عندك تعليم safe ممكن ترفعة وشكرااااااااا


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (27 يوليو 2008)

سمراء النيل قال:


> لو عندك تعليم Safe ممكن ترفعة وشكرااااااااا



الأخت سمراء النيل

للاسف لا أملك شرح الكتروني لبرنامج Safe و لكن إن شاء الله سوف أنشر كتاب يشرح هذا البرنامج في القريب العاجل


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (27 يوليو 2008)

محسن نسور قال:


> اريد ان تفيدني عن كيفية الاستفادة من الاجهادات في برنامج الايتابس وذلك لحساب التسليح



الأخ محسن :
عذرا و لكن الحديث عن الاجهادات طويل نوعا ما ... إذا حددت سؤالك أكثر يمكنني الإجابة .. و لكن السؤال عن الاجهادات بشكل عام يحتاج إلى شرح طويل


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (27 يوليو 2008)

سيفيل انج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد عمل model لخزان elevated باستخدام etabs v9.2 و ذلك لعمل seismic analysis بطريقه time history و السؤال هو عن طريقه ادخال ال geometry حيث وجدت صعوبه في ايجاد templates للخزانات او ال domes في الايتابس ربما يرجع ذلك لتخصص الايتابس في ال high rise building ارجو الرد و اعتذر ان كان في السؤال شئ من السذاجه حيث اني من المبتدئين في استخدام etabs



سيفل انج 

لا يمكنك نمذجة خزان مياه باستخدام ETABs و المشكلة ليست بال geometry .. لأنه لرسم خزان أو قبة ليست صعبة و لكن المشكلة بتمثيل الأحمال .. حيث لا يمكنك تطبيق أحمال غير منتظمة على السطوح .. ( مثلا حمولة المياه على الجدران ) و غير ذلك من المشكلات التي تواجهها بعرض النتائج و ... و ... و 

نصيحتي : لأي من القشريات ( خزان - قبة ......... الخ ) استخدم برنامج SAP2000


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (27 يوليو 2008)

إنشائي طموح قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> بالنسبة لتوصيف القطاعات في الساب إذا كنا نوصف قطاع كمرة مثلا فإننا نوصف أبعاد القطاع ونوعية الماده إذا كانت خرسانه أو ستيل
> ففي حالة عدم التصميم بالساب والاكتفاء ب Straining Actions على أن يتم التصميم ببرامج أخرى أو يدويا ، فما فائدة توصيف نوعية المادة
> ...




أخي العزيز 

أولا يجب \ان تميز بان لكل مادة خواص تستخدم في التحليل أي ايجاد القوى الداخلية ( مثلا كتلة المادة و الوزن الحجمي - معامل التمدد الحراري - معامل المرونة ... الخ ) و هذه الخواص ضروري إعطائها القيم الصحيحة للحصول على نتائج تحليل صحيحة 

أما الخواص التصميمة مثل مقاومة البيتون ...إجهاد الخضوع للحديد .. حد الانقطاع للشد ... تستخدم في تصميم العنصر و لا داعي لإدخالها إذا لم ترد التصميم من خلال البرنامج

و لكن هناك حالة نهمل فيها الخواص التحليلية , و هي إذا كنت تحلل منشأ له نفس المادة
و أنا شخصيا أفضل إدخال الخواص الصحيحة دائما 
مثلا : إذا كنت تحلل إطار عناصره من نفس المادة .. فيمكنك استخدام خواص المادة الافتراضية طبعا 
مع الانتباه للوزن الحجمي و الكتلة الحجمية إذا لم تهمل الوزن الذاتي 

و عندي ملاحظ صغيرة : برنامج Sap2000 من اقوى البرامج الانشائية .. و لكن للأسف نسبة كبيرة من المهندسين لا تستفيد إلا من جزء صغير من إمكانيات البرنامج 
فمثلا لماذا إهمال الوزن الذاتي و حسابه يدويا .. بينما البرنامج يحسب الوزن الذاتي بشكل دقيق جدا
لماذا عدم التصميم من خلال البرنامج و استخدام التصميم اليدوي كبديل
لماذا بعض المهندسين لا يمثلون البلاطات و يقومون بإنزال الاحمال على البيمات


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (27 يوليو 2008)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> فين بقي اسال وانا جاوب برجاء اعارة الاهتمام لهذا الموضوع لما فيه افاده للجميع



الأخ العزيز مراد
عذرا ... و لكن ظروف العمل سبب التأخير بالرد ... و ابدأ بالتصحيح على قولك 
أنا قولت : أسال و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب 

أخي العزيز : وضحت سابقا بانه يمكن اعتبار السقفين بلاطة واحدة إذا لم يكن هناك انقطاع بالإجهادات 
فمثلا flat slab إذا كانت لسقفين يفصل بينهما 45 سم فأكيد هناك انقطاع بالاجهادات و يتم الحل كبلاطتين منفصلتين 

و لكن لنفس الحالة إذا كان بين البلاطين بيم بعمق كافي .. فسوف يعمل ك drop beam للبلاطة العلوية و inverted beam للبلاطة السفلية و على ذلك يكون هناك استمرار بالاجهادات و يمكن حل البلاطتين كبلاطة واحدة بنفس المنسوب تسهيلا


----------



## moss2000 (27 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز زياد - هل فعلا يمكن تمثيل البلاطة الكمرية والتى بها فرق بالمنسوب كبلاطة واحدة
هل سيكون فعلا استمرارية بالاجهادات؟ 
اعتقد لا لان اجزاء من الكمرة الفاصلة سيكون عليها شد بمعنى ان البلاطة العلوية تحمل السفلية واحيانا العكس
لذا ففى اعتقادى انة لايجوز الحل كبلاطة مستمرة ويجب الحل على بنامج الساب او الاستاد للتاكد من ذلك
واترك الرأى للنقاش - مع الشكر


----------



## مرادعبدالله (27 يوليو 2008)

ziad Jomaa قال:


> الأخ العزيز مراد
> عذرا ... و لكن ظروف العمل سبب التأخير بالرد ... و ابدأ بالتصحيح على قولك
> أنا قولت : أسال و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب
> 
> ...


شاكر جدا علي اهتمامك وجزاكم الله ل خير


----------



## السَّبنتى (28 يوليو 2008)

*سؤال إلى المهندس/ زياد*

أسند إلي: دراسة مشروع ( كلية ) قد تمََّ تصميمه و بدأ البناء فيه.
و طِلبَ مني: التأكد من صحة تصميم الجسور ( Beams ) و هل هي آمنة أو لا؟:81:

فهل دراسة المشروع باستخدام برنامج ETABS أفضل؟:81:
أم دراسة المشروع باستخدام SAP أفضل؟:81:
مع شرح الخطوات من بعد إذنك:55:

و جزاك الله خيرا .. و أثابك على مساعدتك للشباب أجرا


----------



## samersss (28 يوليو 2008)

مهندس زياد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك والى الامام

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## سيفيل انج (28 يوليو 2008)

*سؤال بخصوص etabs*

سؤالي بخصوص امر assign>shell/area > spandrel label or pier label 
ماهو معني الspandrel وال pier في تمثيل حوائط القص و متي يتم عمل الarea علي انها pier او spandrel و ما الفرق


----------



## سيفيل انج (28 يوليو 2008)

لاحظت من خلال الامثله انه يجب عمل assign>area>spandrel للelement الموجود في حائط قص فوق فتحه في الحائط


----------



## kastelyano (29 يوليو 2008)

اخواني هل بامكاني رفع ملف لدراسة منشائة على ايتابس وممكن نتناقش فيها لمعرفة اخطاء النمزجة المحتملة وكيفية فهم النتائج وطبعا باشراف مهندسينا المتعمقين في هذا المجال


----------



## moss2000 (29 يوليو 2008)

اخى kastelyano ياريت ترفع ملف من صنعك وجميعنا نتناقش بة لتعم الفائدة
البارودى


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يوليو 2008)

سيفيل انج قال:


> سؤالي بخصوص امر assign>shell/area > spandrel label or pier label
> ماهو معني الspandrel وال pier في تمثيل حوائط القص و متي يتم عمل الarea علي انها pier او spandrel و ما الفرق


 


سيفيل انج قال:


> لاحظت من خلال الامثله انه يجب عمل assign>area>spandrel للelement الموجود في حائط قص فوق فتحه في الحائط


 
نستخدم عادة هذين الرمزين لتسية جدران القص والجوائز الرابطة، ولذا فإن الرمز pier يمثل جدار القص، وأما الرمز Spandrel فيمثل جائز رابط..

جدار القص هو عبارة عن جدار قادر على تحمل كل من الحمولات القاصة المطبقة عليه نتيجة تأثير الحمولات الأفقية (رياح - زلازل)، وعزوم الانعطاف المؤثرة نتيجة الأحمال السابقة نفسها.. حيث أن تسليح جدار القص مؤلف من تسليح عرضي (لمقاومة القوى القاصة) وتسليح طولي (لمقاومة عزوم الانعطاف)، وعندما تكون عزوم الانعطاف كبيرة تشترط الكودات استخدام عمودين مخفيين عند نهايتي الجدار (نسب التسليح فيهما عادة كما في الأعمدة) وتسليح إنشائي بين العمدين المخفيين، حيث أن إجهادات الشد والضغط تكون مركزة عند نهايتي الجدار..

وأما الجائز الرابط، فهو الجائز الواقع بين جداري قص، حيث أن عمق (depth) هذا الجائز لا يقل عن ربع فتحة الجائز (span)، وبالتالي تصبح الجملة المقاومة للعزوم عبارة عن جداري قص وجائز رابط (تعمل عمل إطاري).. تسليح الجائز الرابط مؤلف من تسليح طولي لمقاومة عزوم الانعطاف، وتسليح عرضي لمقاومة القوى القاصة، وتسليح قطري بشكل عمودين قطريين داخل الجائز..

وأما عن التسمية فيمكننا تسمية كل من الجدارين تسمية مختلفة وذلك من خلال أمر assign pier label ، وتسمية الـ shell بين هذين الجدارين على أساس أنها جائز رابط من خلال الأمر assign spandrel label ، وذلك خاصة عندما يكون عمق الجائز يزيد على ربع المجاز... كما يمكن القيام بعملية التسمية بشكل آخر من خلال تسمية الجدار فوق الفتحة بشكل كامل كجدار قص، وأيضاً الجدارين الجانبيين تحت الفتحة كل على حدا..


----------



## kastelyano (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني هذا الملفين لمنشأ على الايتابس وملف الاوتوكاد ارجو اتشاركون الرائي في نوع التصميم وهل طريقة النمزجة صحيحة ام هناك اخطاء من اجل انا استفيد من معلوماتكم وان يستفيدو جميع الزملاء وارجو المشاركة من الجميع وخاصة ذوي الخبرة 


ملف الايتابس

مشاهدة المرفق disin.zip

ملف الاوتو كاد للمسقط الافقي للمبنى
مشاهدة المرفق Drawing2.zip


----------



## moss2000 (29 يوليو 2008)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات لانها تالفة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 يوليو 2008)

*الى حسان2*

مرحبا حسان2 اشكرك على الجوابك عن سوالي بخصوص safe
لكن لم اجده لاني نسيت تاربخ سؤال من فضلك اين اجده و شكرا


----------



## سيفيل انج (29 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو الحلول اشكرك علي اجابتك و بالفعل انت اجبت عما كنت اسأل عنه بالضبط لك جزيل الشكر . لكن عندي شويه استفسارات بعد اذن حضرتك
1- 


أبو الحلول قال:


> تسليح الجائز الرابط مؤلف من تسليح طولي لمقاومة عزوم الانعطاف، وتسليح عرضي لمقاومة القوى القاصة، وتسليح قطري بشكل عمودين قطريين داخل الجائز..


هذا التسليح القطري يوضع لمقاومه ال compined stresses الناشئه عن الnormal stress & shear stress مثل تكسيح التسليح عندنا في مصر, مضبوط ولا انا فهمت غلط
2- 


أبو الحلول قال:


> كما يمكن القيام بعملية التسمية بشكل آخر من خلال تسمية الجدار فوق الفتحة بشكل كامل كجدار قص، وأيضاً الجدارين الجانبيين تحت الفتحة كل على حدا..


بمعني ان اقوم بتعريف ال shell الموجدوه فوق ال reference plan -الموجود اعلي الفتحه- علي انه pier فقط ؟ام علي انه pier label و ايضا spandrel label في نفس الوقت؟
3-اريد ان اتاكد من شئ لاحظته في الايتابس 
وهو انه عند تسميه حائطتي قص بنفس ال pier label فءان البرنامج يعتبرهما عنصر واحد بمعني ان لهما moment of inertia واحده عند مكان c.g. الحائط الجديد المكون من الحائطتين معا
وليس لكل منهما inertia عند ال c.g. الخاص بها منفصله عن الاخري
بمعني انه في الtube in tube system علي سبيل المثال يجب عند تمثيل الحائط ذو المقطع علي شكل L يجب ان يكون لكل من الحائطين المكونان لل L نفس ال pier label -كل منهما P5 مثلا- و ليس لكل منهما label مختلف .
هل هذا الاعتقاد صحيح ؟ ااسف علي الاطاله في الاسئله لكن عذري اني تعلمت الايتابس فقط عن طريق ال tutrials و لو يتثني لي فرصه مناقشه شخص ذو خبره مثلك فيه
اكرر شكري لاهتمامك


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا رايح تانيه مدني وبعرف اشتغل علي الساب بس مش ممكن نعمل intermediate hinge في الساب


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يوليو 2008)

سيفيل انج قال:


> اخي العزيز ابو الحلول اشكرك علي اجابتك و بالفعل انت اجبت عما كنت اسأل عنه بالضبط لك جزيل الشكر . لكن عندي شويه استفسارات بعد اذن حضرتك





سيفيل انج قال:


> 1-
> 
> هذا التسليح القطري يوضع لمقاومه ال compined stresses الناشئه عن الnormal stress & shear stress مثل تكسيح التسليح عندنا في مصر, مضبوط ولا انا فهمت غلط
> 2- ​
> ...


 

العفو م. سيفيل إنج..

1- بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول، فإن التسليح القطري يوضع لمقاومة القوى القاصة الكبيرة المطبقة على الجائز الرابط.. ولكن حقيقة لم أعرف ماذا تقصد بالـ normal stress​ 
2- بما أنك قمت بقراءة المانيوال فالتسمية واضحة فيه تماماً... ولكني قصدت أنه في حالة كان طول فتحة الجائز span أصغر من أربعة أضعاف العمق، فإن الجائز في هذه الحالة يجب تصميمه كجائز رابط، وبالتالي تقوم بتسمية الجدارين بتسميتين مختلفتين على أساس Pier طبعاً، وأما العنصر بينهما فتقوم بتسميته على أساس أنه جائز رابط Spandrel وبالتالي فالجملة تصبح جدارية عاملة عمل إطاري (أي يمكنك تخيل الجملة كإطار مؤلف من عمودين -الجدارين- وجائز يصل بينهما)... وأما إن كانت فتحة الجائز كبيرة نسبة إلى العمق فيمكنك التسمية بشكل آخر وذلك بتسمية الجدارين على طرفي فتحة الباب (حتى المنسوب العلوي للفتحة) بتسميتين مختلفتين، وأيضاً نقوم بتسمية الجدار العتبة بشكل كامل (أعلى المنسوب العلوي للفتحة) بتسمية مختلفة أيضاً، وجميعها على أساس جدران Pier..​ 
3- بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث، ملاحظتك صحيحة تماماً، يجب تسمية كل جدار منفرد باسم مختلف عن الآخر، ويمكنك تسمية الجدران ذات الأشكال L - U ... وما إلى ذلك من الأشكال المختلفة باسم واحد وبالتالي فإنها تصمم على هذا الأساس..​ 
أتمنى أن أكون قد أوصلت الفكرة بالشكل المناسب..​ ​


----------



## سيفيل انج (29 يوليو 2008)

*صدق من سماك ابو الحلول*

فعلا اسم علي مسمي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيفيل انج (30 يوليو 2008)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> السلام عليكم انا رايح تانيه مدني وبعرف اشتغل علي الساب بس مش ممكن نعمل intermediate hinge في الساب


 عشان تعمل intermidate hing فيgirder فريم مثلا اعمل الخطوات الاتيه:
1-draw>add special joint و قم بوضع joint في المكان اللي عايز تعمل فيه intrmediate hing
2- اختر الframe element الذي يمثل ال girder بويندو و اتاكد ان الframe element كله كان داخل الwindow اللي اخترت بيها
3- edit>divide frame> break at intersection with selected frames and joints كل دا كان عشان نقسم الفريم المنت عند مكان ال intermediate hing
4- اختار واحد من ال2 frame elements اللي نتج من التقسيم ثم assign>frame>releases و طبعا هتعمل release لm3-3 عن الstart او الend علي حسب طريقه رسمك للفريم المنت(من اليمين لليسار او من اليسار لليمين)
طبعا لو في اكتر من 2members مشتركين في ال intermediate hing ديه لازم تعملهم كلهم release عند مكان الintermediate hing


----------



## kastelyano (30 يوليو 2008)

هذه الملفات من جديد مع العلم ان الملفات السابقة اشتغلت عندي

مشاهدة المرفق Drawing2.zip


مشاهدة المرفق disin.zip


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد تعلم كيفيه عمل intermediate hinge في الساب v11


----------



## العبقرية (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد تحميل برنامج sab 2000v11 مع الكراك مع العلم ان كثير من مواقع التحميل بتكون محجوبة من قبل الاتصالات السعودية (ولا ادرى لماذا) عموما ارجو افادتى وشكرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد تعليم فيديو لبرنامج etaps 9


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يوليو 2008)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد تعليم فيديو لبرنامج etaps 9


 
السلام عليكم..

إليك الملف الموجود وفق الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/57224785/d92bbfa1/Etabs.html


----------



## samersss (31 يوليو 2008)

عندي سؤال في الايتابز وبالتحديد تصميم جدران القص

بعد عمل التحليل ( الزلازل وطيف الاستجابة ) بالايتابز
اقوم بتصميم الجدار على pca col لمقاومة العزوم والقوى الراسية
بعد اخذ نسبه التسليح اللازمة وتركيز الحديد بالاطراف بطول مناسب وادخالها على الايتابز عن طريق section designer
يظهر ان po/pu<.35 واحيانا يظهر انه مجهد بالعزوم اكثر من اللازم
مع العلم بانه تم التحقق منه بال pca col كما ذكرت

فهل ما اقوم به صحيحا او الايتاب يعمل على مبدا displacment وال pca يعمل على مبدا الاجهادات ؟؟


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## عمروهمي (31 يوليو 2008)

كيف ادخل بلاطة هوردي(corps cros)في برنامج ETABSوشكرا


----------



## moss2000 (31 يوليو 2008)

اخى سامر لماذا لاتصمم الكور ببرنامج الايتابس؟


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك يا أخ زياد 
أنا مهندس مدني تعرفت على برنامج ساب مؤخراً وبدأت أتعلم عنه ، بالنسبة لعمل البرنامج وادخال المعطيات وقراءة النتائج أعتقد أنني أتقنتها بشكل جيد ، لكن الأهم الذي أريد معرفته هو كيف يتم تحليل منشأ من البداية أقصد المبادئ الأساسية... كيف نحدد الحمولات؟؟ كيف نحدد الطريقة التي سندخل بها المعطيات ؟؟ هل نحلل كل طابق بمفرده أم المنشأ كاملاً ؟؟ ماهي تراكيب الحمولات التي يجب اعتمادها؟؟ماهي القاعدة العامة في تحديد نوعية الركائز؟؟
وهناك الكثير من الأسئلة المشابهة.... أرجو الافادة.....مع وافر تحياتي


----------



## samersss (31 يوليو 2008)

الاخ moss2000
في الحقيقة وكما تعلم لا يمكن ان اخذ الارقام كما تخرج مباشرة من اي برنامج اللا بعد عمل مراجعه لها
حتى تصميم حوائط القص تختلف معادلات تصميم القص للزلازل عن القص بدون زلازل والمعاملات كذلك " حسب ACI-318 " 
فاردت ان اعمل مراجعه لنتائج تصميم الحوائط عن طريق ال pca col فوجد الاختلاف ولا اعرف ما سببه 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ادهم السيوف (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز
سؤال في برنامج PROKON اذا امكن
كيقيه تطبيق الاحمال ومقدارها live load.dead load
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمروهمي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم اريد ان اعرف اعمل بلاطة هوردي(بالفرنسية corps cros)في برنامجETABS


----------



## moss2000 (31 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز سامر
حقيقى موضوع الكور وليس الحائط الشير وول موضوع محير بمعنى ان فى النهاية ضخامة الكور تعطينا شجاعة للتصميم وخلينا واقعيين هل فعلا يتم تصميم الكور صح حسب النتائج الصحيحة علية؟
لقد عملت طويلا بالمكاتب الاستشارية وفى النهاية يتم التسليح اينبريكال - اليس كذلك؟
6 قطر 16 للمتر حديد راسى ومثلهم قطر 12 او 14 افقى صح ام لا
ومع شوية تصميم ونتائج باليتابس او الاستاد والحمد للة -اليس كذلك؟
اخوك مصطفى


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> الأخ م . زياد جمعة ..
> 
> أهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..
> 
> ...



الأخ أبو بكر

شكرا على ترحيبك و عذرا على التاخر بالرد بسبب ظروف العمل ..

بالنسبة لملاحظتك على البلاطة المعصبة : أرجو منك الانتباه إلى الملاحظة في هذا المثال بأن الأعصاب و البلاطة كانوا فقط لنقل الأحمال .. اي بمعنى آخر لم تمثل البلاطة لتصميم أعصابها بل كانت أداة لنقل الأحمال إلى البيمات الرئيسة 
وهذه هي الطريقة المثلى إذا كان الهدف ( كما هو في المثال ) تصميم البيمات الرئيسة 

الجزء الثاني من الكتاب سوف يتأخر نشره قليلأ لأني أعمل على نشر كتاب عن Safe
و شكرا


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

moss2000 قال:


> اخى العزيز زياد - هل فعلا يمكن تمثيل البلاطة الكمرية والتى بها فرق بالمنسوب كبلاطة واحدة
> هل سيكون فعلا استمرارية بالاجهادات؟
> اعتقد لا لان اجزاء من الكمرة الفاصلة سيكون عليها شد بمعنى ان البلاطة العلوية تحمل السفلية واحيانا العكس
> لذا ففى اعتقادى انة لايجوز الحل كبلاطة مستمرة ويجب الحل على بنامج الساب او الاستاد للتاكد من ذلك
> واترك الرأى للنقاش - مع الشكر



moss2000
في البداية شكرا على المداخلة اللطيفة 
و لكن أود أن أنصحك إن كنت تقبل النصيحة ... لا تبني معلوماتك على الإعتقاد .. كن واثق دائما من إجابتك... 

أما بالنسبة لموضوع البلاطة ... البلاطة مع الكمرة الفاصلة إذا كان هناك فرق بسيط بالمنسوب فتحل كبلاطة واحدة ... أما موضوع الاجهادات .. فكلا البلاطتين محمولتين على الكمرة الفاصلة و هذا الكمرة كما كل الكمرات في الحالات العادية تتعرض لإجهادات شادة و ضاغطة 
و للإفادة 
في برنامج SAFE يمكنك استخدام الامر Assign > slab offset و الأمر Assign > beam offset و إدخال الفرق في المنسوب بين البلاطتين 

و شكرا


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

السَّبنتى قال:


> أسند إلي: دراسة مشروع ( كلية ) قد تمََّ تصميمه و بدأ البناء فيه.
> و طِلبَ مني: التأكد من صحة تصميم الجسور ( Beams ) و هل هي آمنة أو لا؟:81:
> 
> فهل دراسة المشروع باستخدام برنامج etabs أفضل؟:81:
> ...



الأخ العزيز 
إذا كان المشروع الذي تقوم بدراسته بناء طابقي فالأفضل الحل على Etabs أما إذا كان يحوي الكثير من القشريات فأفضل الحل على Sap2000

أما خطوات الحل .. فهي طويلة تحتاج لشرح البرنامج بشكل كامل ... أرجو أن تعذرني في ذلك


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

samersss قال:


> مهندس زياد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك والى الامام
> 
> مع تحياتي
> سامر



شكرا على ترحيبك اللطيف


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> نستخدم عادة هذين الرمزين لتسية جدران القص والجوائز الرابطة، ولذا فإن الرمز Pier يمثل جدار القص، وأما الرمز Spandrel فيمثل جائز رابط..
> 
> جدار القص هو عبارة عن جدار قادر على تحمل كل من الحمولات القاصة المطبقة عليه نتيجة تأثير الحمولات الأفقية (رياح - زلازل)، وعزوم الانعطاف المؤثرة نتيجة الأحمال السابقة نفسها.. حيث أن تسليح جدار القص مؤلف من تسليح عرضي (لمقاومة القوى القاصة) وتسليح طولي (لمقاومة عزوم الانعطاف)، وعندما تكون عزوم الانعطاف كبيرة تشترط الكودات استخدام عمودين مخفيين عند نهايتي الجدار (نسب التسليح فيهما عادة كما في الأعمدة) وتسليح إنشائي بين العمدين المخفيين، حيث أن إجهادات الشد والضغط تكون مركزة عند نهايتي الجدار..
> 
> ...



شكرا أبو الحلول على مساعدتي في الاجابة على الاسئلة و جزاء الله خيرا

شرح رائع .. أود أن اضيف إضافة بسيطة و هي : عند تسمية الجدران يفضل إعطاء جزأي الجدار على جانبية الفتحة اسما واحدا ( لأنهما بالأصل جدار واحد )


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

يحيى الأبرش قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف حالك يا أخ زياد
> أنا مهندس مدني تعرفت على برنامج ساب مؤخراً وبدأت أتعلم عنه ، بالنسبة لعمل البرنامج وادخال المعطيات وقراءة النتائج أعتقد أنني أتقنتها بشكل جيد ، لكن الأهم الذي أريد معرفته هو كيف يتم تحليل منشأ من البداية أقصد المبادئ الأساسية... كيف نحدد الحمولات؟؟ كيف نحدد الطريقة التي سندخل بها المعطيات ؟؟ هل نحلل كل طابق بمفرده أم المنشأ كاملاً ؟؟ ماهي تراكيب الحمولات التي يجب اعتمادها؟؟ماهي القاعدة العامة في تحديد نوعية الركائز؟؟
> وهناك الكثير من الأسئلة المشابهة.... أرجو الافادة.....مع وافر تحياتي




الاخ يحيى : سؤالك يحتاج لشرح البرنامج بشكل كامل
و لكن باختصار يمكنك الاستفادة من الكتاب الذي نشرته في سوريا حيث الأجوبة على أسألتك

ملاحظة : الكتاب معتمد من نقابة المهندسين .. يمكنك الحصول عليه من النقابة إذا كنت في سوريا


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (31 يوليو 2008)

عمروهمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم اريد ان اعرف اعمل بلاطة هوردي(بالفرنسية corps cros)في برنامجETABS



و عليكم السلام 
أخي العزيز : هناك عدة طرق لتمثيل بلاطة الهوردي ribbed slab باستخدام ETABs و لكن باختصار
و الطريقة العامة هي أن تمثل العصب كمقطع تي و ترسم الأعصاب .. تعرف البلاطة فوق العصب بسماكة صغيرة جدا ( مثلا 0.000001 ) و مهمة هذه البلاطة فقط نقل الأحمال
طبعا باقي الخطوات كما في باقي البلاطات باستثناء بانه عند تعريف مقاطع البيمات الرئيسة يفضل إهمال 50% من الوزن الذاتي للبيم الذي يحمل أعصاب من الجهتين و %25 للبيم الذي يحمل أعصاب من جهة واحدة .. و السبب حتى لا يدخل الوزن الذاتي لمنطقة تقاطع العصب مع البيم الرئيسي مرتين 

أرجو بأن يكون لهذا الشرح المختصر جوبا على سؤالك


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

ziad Jomaa قال:


> شكرا أبو الحلول على مساعدتي في الاجابة على الاسئلة و جزاء الله خيرا
> 
> شرح رائع .. أود أن اضيف إضافة بسيطة و هي : عند تسمية الجدران يفضل إعطاء جزأي الجدار على جانبية الفتحة اسما واحدا ( لأنهما بالأصل جدار واحد )


 
لا شكر على واجب م. زياد..

ولكني لا أعتقد صحة تسمية الجدارين على جانبي الفتحة تسمية واحدة، حيث أن التسمية بهذه الطريقة تنتج لدينا مقطع جدار قص مكافئ لكلا الجدارين.. ولكن كما ذكرت في مشاركتي، يمكننا تخيل الجملة الناتجة من جدارين القص والجائز الرابط بعمودين جانبيين وجائز يصل بينهما (أي إطار، ولذا نسمي الجملة جدارية تعمل عمل إطاري).. وبالتالي أعتقد أنه يجب تصميم كل جدار على حدا، أي إعطاء اسمين مختلفين..


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> عندي سؤال في الايتابز وبالتحديد تصميم جدران القص
> 
> بعد عمل التحليل ( الزلازل وطيف الاستجابة ) بالايتابز
> اقوم بتصميم الجدار على pca col لمقاومة العزوم والقوى الراسية
> ...


 

السلام عليكم م. samersss .. 

عملية التصميم على الإيتابس من خلال الـ section designer عملية صحيحة وموثوقة.. وأتذكر مرة أني قارنت النتائج مع نتائج الـ PCA Column وتأكدت من تقارب النتائج إلى حد كبير..
أتمنى أن تتأكد من النقاط التالية عند نقل القوى وعزوم الانعطاف من الإيتابس، والنمذجة على الـ PCA Column:

1- مطابقة الواحدات المصدرة من الإيتابس مع الواحدات المستخدمة في PCA Column
2- التأكد من أن كود التصميم هو نفسه، (أعتقد أن كود التصميم في PCA Column هو ACI-318 إذا مالي نسيان)
3- التأكد من إدخال القيم الصحيحة لمعاملات التخفيض بالنسبة لكل من القوى الضاغطة والشادة وعزوم الانعطاف في برنامج PCA Column
4- التأكد من نمذجة الجدار في PCA Column وتطبيق القوى وعزوم الانعطاف وفق المحاور المحلية نفسها الموجودة في الإيتابس

أعتقد أن أخذ النقاط السابقة بعين الاعتبار (وبشكل خاص النقطتين الثالثة والرابعة اللتان نسبة نسياهما واردة) يعطينا نفس النتائج تقريباً بين البرنامجين..


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لردك اخي ابو الحلول

غالبا النقطة رقم 3 وساتاكد منها باذن الله

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (1 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا شكر على واجب م. زياد..
> 
> ولكني لا أعتقد صحة تسمية الجدارين على جانبي الفتحة تسمية واحدة، حيث أن التسمية بهذه الطريقة تنتج لدينا مقطع جدار قص مكافئ لكلا الجدارين.. ولكن كما ذكرت في مشاركتي، يمكننا تخيل الجملة الناتجة من جدارين القص والجائز الرابط بعمودين جانبيين وجائز يصل بينهما (أي إطار، ولذا نسمي الجملة جدارية تعمل عمل إطاري).. وبالتالي أعتقد أنه يجب تصميم كل جدار على حدا، أي إعطاء اسمين مختلفين..



أبو الحلول
كما قلت سابقا أتمنى أن لا تبنى المعلومات على الإعتقاد ... فكرة العمل الإطاري في جدار القص مقبولة و لكن غير مفضلة ...أما بالنسبة لتسمية الجدار باسم واحد فهي الحل الأمثل و صحيحة
تحقق من المرفقات


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

Ziad Jomaa قال:


> أبو الحلول
> كما قلت سابقا أتمنى أن لا تبنى المعلومات على الإعتقاد ... فكرة العمل الإطاري في جدار القص مقبولة و لكن غير مفضلة ...أما بالنسبة لتسمية الجدار باسم واحد فهي الحل الأمثل و صحيحة
> تحقق من المرفقات


 
السلام عليكم..

أولاً أخي زياد أنا لم أقصد بكلمة (أعتقد) أني لست متأكداً من معلوماتي وأني بنيت معلوماتي على الاعتقاد (شو وين عايشين لحنا؟؟)، ولكن ربما هناك بعض الكلمات المساعدة دائماً لتلطيف الحوار.. أليست صيغة جملتي السابقة أفضل من أن أذكر بأن الطريقة هذه غير صحيحة ويجب التسمية بالطريقة التي ذكرتها مسبقاً..
على كل حال، فكرة العمل الإطاري هي الفكرة الأصح.. 
وأيضاً التسمية التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي أعلاه (الطريقة الثانية) صحيحة تماماً وهي واردة في الملف الأول الذي أرفقته حضرتك (الشكل a)..


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (1 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 
> أولاً أخي زياد أنا لم أقصد بكلمة (أعتقد) أني لست متأكداً من معلوماتي وأني بنيت معلوماتي على الاعتقاد (شو وين عايشين لحنا؟؟)، ولكن ربما هناك بعض الكلمات المساعدة دائماً لتلطيف الحوار.. أليست صيغة جملتي السابقة أفضل من أن أذكر بأن الطريقة هذه غير صحيحة ويجب التسمية بالطريقة التي ذكرتها مسبقاً..
> على كل حال، فكرة العمل الإطاري هي الفكرة الأصح..
> وأيضاً التسمية التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي أعلاه (الطريقة الثانية) صحيحة تماماً وهي واردة في الملف الأول الذي أرفقته حضرتك (الشكل a)..



أخي أبو الحلول 
لم أقل بأن تسمية جزأي الجدار باسمين مختلفين خاطئة .. لا بل صحيحة و لكن الطريقة الأمثل هي تسمية الجدار بنفس الاسم و هذا ما يشير له الملف المرفق ... إقرأ الجملة المشار إليها بالخط الأحمر في الملف المرفق
و أيضا في الملف المرفق أرفقت كافة الحالات الممكنة لتسمية جدار قص (pier)


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

Ziad Jomaa قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول
> لم أقل بأن تسمية جزأي الجدار باسمين مختلفين خاطئة .. لا بل صحيحة و لكن الطريقة الأمثل هي تسمية الجدار بنفس الاسم و هذا ما يشير له الملف المرفق ... إقرأ الجملة المشار إليها بالخط الأحمر في الملف المرفق
> و أيضا في الملف المرفق أرفقت كافة الحالات الممكنة لتسمية جدار قص (pier)


 
أخي زياد، قرأت هذه الجملة، ولكن الجملة لا تفيد بأن طريقة تسمية الجدار بنفس الاسم هي الطريقة الأمثل أبداً..
الجملة هي: 
we recommend that you define the piers as shown in figure 1
أي أنه يوصي بأن تسمية الجدران تتم كما هو موضح في الشكل (1)، وكما نرى فإن الشكل (1) فيه أربعة أشكال (a - b - c - d)، وكما هو واضح أيضاً فإن الشكل (1-a) هو الشكل الذي ذكرته أنا في طريقتي، وإذا أتممنا في قراءة المانيوال فإنه يمكننا إيجاد الجملة التالية:
Figure 1a shows a common way to label piers ، وبالتالي فهي الطريقة الأعم والأكثر استخداماً..


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

وأما الطريقة الأولى التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة (اعتماد جدران قص مربوطة بجائز رابط) هي غير مذكورة في كلا الملفين، ولكنها صحيحة تماماً عندما يكون عمق الجائز يزيد على ربع طول فتحته..


----------



## احمد_سلوم (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن برنامج safe لو سمحت وجزاك الله خيرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## خالد علام (2 أغسطس 2008)

للمحترفين فى الساف كيف يتم اخذ العزوم وتصميم القص الثاقب فى حال بلاطه غير مستطيله والاعمده ليست افقيه وراسيه بل مائله حيث ان انتائج غريبه ارجوا الرد بسرعه


----------



## السَّبنتى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*



ziad Jomaa قال:


> الأخ العزيز
> إذا كان المشروع الذي تقوم بدراسته بناء طابقي فالأفضل الحل على Etabs أما إذا كان يحوي الكثير من القشريات فأفضل الحل على Sap2000
> 
> أما خطوات الحل .. فهي طويلة تحتاج لشرح البرنامج بشكل كامل ... أرجو أن تعذرني في ذلك


:12:مشكور أخي: م/ زياد.. و معذور أيضاً:12:
و جزاك الله خيرا على تفاعلك.
و أثابك على جهدك أجرا
:56::56::56:​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*جدار القص*

السلام عليكم بالنسبت لتسمية جدار القص انا عن نفسي ادا الجدار به فتحة حيث انه طول جهت اليمين للجدار تختلف عن طول جهة اليسار فان تسمية pier كمان تخثلف و يصيرcheck كل pier لحالو حيث لازم نقارن قوة القص المخصصة الpier لازم تكون اقل من 20 بالمائة منconcrete strength اما بالنسبة للspandel فان دراسته تكون حول قوة القص الى عليه و تحديد اتجاه renforcement ادا كان diagonal او افقي وشكرا


----------



## خلود عطية محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا" على تعاونك وأرجو أن نراك هذه المرة عندما تأتي إلى سورية
هيئة البحوث الزراعية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رسم لجدار قص*

http://www.zshare.net/download/16549766e39621d5


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (5 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن اخى نسخة ساب 11


----------



## sherifnet (5 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن كتاب safe بالعربى


----------



## sherifnet (5 أغسطس 2008)

ومشكورر على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## مهندس عبقري (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخ زياد جمعة

كيف ندخل مقطع بلاطة هوردي في برنامج ساب 2000 وكيف نتعامل مع البلوك الهوردي

شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (8 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس عبقري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخ زياد جمعة
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام 
أخي العزيز : هناك عدة طرق لتمثيل بلاطة الهوردي ribbed slab باستخدام ETABs & SAP2000و لكن باختصار
و الطريقة العامة هي أن تمثل العصب كمقطع تي و ترسم الأعصاب .. تعرف البلاطة فوق العصب بسماكة صغيرة جدا ( مثلا 0.000001 ) و مهمة هذه البلاطة فقط نقل الأحمال
طبعا باقي الخطوات كما في باقي البلاطات باستثناء بانه عند تعريف مقاطع البيمات الرئيسة يفضل إهمال 50% من الوزن الذاتي للبيم الذي يحمل أعصاب من الجهتين و %25 للبيم الذي يحمل أعصاب من جهة واحدة .. و السبب حتى لا يدخل الوزن الذاتي لمنطقة تقاطع العصب مع البيم الرئيسي مرتين 
أما بالنسبة لبلوك الهوردي فيدخل كحمولة موزعة على البلاطة 

أرجو بأن يكون لهذا الشرح المختصر جوبا على سؤالك


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (8 أغسطس 2008)

خلود عطية محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا" على تعاونك وأرجو أن نراك هذه المرة عندما تأتي إلى سورية
> هيئة البحوث الزراعية



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

و أتمنى أن تكوني و كل مهندسي و مهندسات هيئة البحوث الزراعية بخير
و صحة و عافية ... و إن شاء الله هذه المرة سيكون لي زيارة لهيئة البحوث


----------



## alizaal (8 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر للاخ المهندس زياد جمعة*

شكرا للاخ زياد على الردود 
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
وكما تعودنا دائما على مراجعت كتاب sap2000الرائع
نحن بأنتظار صدور كتاب safe


----------



## م ييوسف (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال وارجو الاجابة عليه
بعد الانتاء من رسم خريطة معمارية على برنامج Sap2000 ووضعت الاحمال وتصنيف الكمرات وبدأت فى استخراج النتائج ضهرت لى مشكلة وهى تعامل البرنامج مع الكمرات المحمولة على كمرات اخرى على اساس انها غير محمولة وتعامل معها على انها Cantilever وشكرا 
وهى


----------



## samersss (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخي يوسف
تاكد من الوصل بين الكمرتين المشكله في نقطة التقاطع
او قم بمسحها ورسمها من جديد لكن تاكد من نقطه تقاطع الكمرتين


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أغسطس 2008)

م ييوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى سؤال وارجو الاجابة عليه
> بعد الانتاء من رسم خريطة معمارية على برنامج Sap2000 ووضعت الاحمال وتصنيف الكمرات وبدأت فى استخراج النتائج ضهرت لى مشكلة وهى تعامل البرنامج مع الكمرات المحمولة على كمرات اخرى على اساس انها غير محمولة وتعامل معها على انها Cantilever وشكرا
> وهى


 
نعم أخي يوسف، يجب أن تقسم الكمرة الساندة للكمرة المحمولة إلى قسمين عند نقطة تقاطع الكمرتين..


----------



## مهندس عبقري (9 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر أخ زياد جمعة

في الحقيقة شرح وافي عن سؤالي ولكن ذكرت بأنه توجد عدة طرق لتمثيل بلاطة الهوردي هلا أتيت على ذكرها ولو بشكل مختصر

مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن نسور (9 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال:عن كيفيةالاستفادة من الاجهادات في جدران الخزانات المدروسة على الساب لحساب التسليح اللاازم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن نقطة دايما تعترض طريقي ؤ هي عند حساب الجزء ما بين فتحتين يعني spandel (linteau عندنا لازم قوة القص =v2 /سمك*طول و v2 نضرب في 1.4 لازم يكون اصغر من 20 بالماية من concretr streght مثال انا عندي

L=1.6m e =0.3 m h = 1.64 m
τ = V / b0 d 
V = 1.4 Vu
 τ =1.4 x 2660.47 10-3/0.3x0.9x1.64 = 8.4 < τ limit =6 Mpa( fc28 = 30 Mpa ) no checked
في عندكوم مثل هالقيود بالكود الي تشتغلو فيه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن نقطة دايما تعترض طريقي ؤ هي عند حساب الجزء ما بين فتحتين يعني Spandel (linteau عندنا لازم قوة القص =v2 /سمك*طول و V2 نضرب في 1.4 لازم يكون اصغر من 20 بالماية من Concretr Streght مثال انا عندي
> 
> l=1.6m B0 =0.3m D =0.9h H = 1.64 M
> τ = V / B0 D
> ...


 جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## إستشاري (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المساعدة
لو سمحت يا بش مهندس عندي سؤال ياريت تساعدني 
كيف يمكنني تصميم waffle slab 
بإستخدام Safe


----------



## sherief2003 (14 أغسطس 2008)

إستشاري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على المساعدة
> لو سمحت يا بش مهندس عندي سؤال ياريت تساعدني
> كيف يمكنني تصميم Waffle Slab
> بإستخدام Safe



اتمنى الاجابة على السؤال السابق


----------



## نادر باشا (14 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة ما هو ال " sub grade moudles" الي بيطابه البرنامج علشان يحل اللبشة وقيمته بتعتمد على ايه؟


----------



## samersss (14 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ نادر
اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94166.html

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## kastelyano (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخوانا الاعزاء واساتذتنا ممكن نطلب شرح لطريقة الصحيحة لتمثيل الجدران القصية والزلازل بالتفصيل على الساب لاني اعاني من اخطاء كبيرة في النمزجة على الساب في الجدران وهل استخدام التحليل الزلزالي على الساب صحيح بالنسبة للكود السوري ام لا 

وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أغسطس 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> اخوانا الاعزاء واساتذتنا ممكن نطلب شرح لطريقة الصحيحة لتمثيل الجدران القصية والزلازل بالتفصيل على الساب لاني اعاني من اخطاء كبيرة في النمزجة على الساب في الجدران وهل استخدام التحليل الزلزالي على الساب صحيح بالنسبة للكود السوري ام لا
> 
> وشكرا


 
أهلاً أخي كاستليانو.. ولكني لم أفهم المقصود من سؤالك بالضبط؟؟ ماذا تعني يا ترى من طريقة تمثيل الجدران؟؟ أتمنى التوضيح حتى أستطيع أنا أوالزملاء المساعدة..
وطبعاً التحليل الزلزالي على الساب صحيح 100% ، ولكن ماذا تقصد بالنسبة للكود السوري؟؟ طبعاً الكود السوري غير متضمن في البرنامج، ولكن يمكن يمكن التحليل وفق الكود الأميريكي Ubc97 (حيث أن الكود السوري مشتق منه) ويمكن أخذ اشتراطات الكود السوري بعد ذلك من حيث تراكبات الأحمال ونسب التسليح..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..

بس يا ترى وين الأخ زياد جمعة؟؟ نسأل الله أن يكون سبب غيابه خيراً..


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (18 أغسطس 2008)

س}ال بسيط لانى لسه مبتدأ فى الساب 
ازاى اعرف البرنامج ان البلاطه دى بلاطه حمام او مطبخ يعنى بلاطه ساقطه وشكرا واتمنى الرد بسرعه للاهميه


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أغسطس 2008)

كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> س}ال بسيط لانى لسه مبتدأ فى الساب
> ازاى اعرف البرنامج ان البلاطه دى بلاطه حمام او مطبخ يعنى بلاطه ساقطه وشكرا واتمنى الرد بسرعه للاهميه


 
تقصد أنك تريد تعريف مقطع عنصر مساحي لنمذجة بلاطة مصمتة..

يمكن ذلك من خلال القيام بالتالي:
1- قائمة Define
2- نختار Area Section
3- نضغط على Add New Section
4- من خلال النافذة الموضحة يمكنك إدخال اسم المقطع (من عندك)، اسم المادة (بيتون مثلاً)، نوع البلاطة (اختر Shell) لسبب أذكره لاحقاً (مستعجل شوي هلأ والله )، السماكة (ضع سماكة مقطع البلاطة الذي تريد تعريفة في كلا المستطيلين، أيضاً لسبب أذكره لاحقاً)..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## محمد شاهين (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا حليت مسالة solid slab بالبرامج دى
sap2000 v12
staad pro 2007
etabs 
ولكن النتائج مختلفة فى كل من الاخر وقد راعيت الوحدات 
فارجو ان تساعدونى فى ايجاد الخطا وشكرا لكم
وما هو مقدار الاختلاف فى النتائج لكل برنامج عن الاخر ؟


----------



## samersss (19 أغسطس 2008)

اخي محمد المفترض ان لايوجد فروق بنتائج البرامج الثلاثة 
هل من الممكن ان تقوم بارسال الملفات الثلاثة 
بتصوري سيكون استكشاف الفروقات اسهل 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (19 أغسطس 2008)

*برنامج safe*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
يا اخوان عندي كم سؤال عن safe
و ان شاء الله حدا اعدني 
لما ندرس الحصيرة على البرنامج المذكور بيطلع النتائج غيرمنطقية من ناحية الاجهادات 
بقصد انوا شريحة بكون فيها الاجهاد 6 و الشريحة يلي جنبها و نفس الحمل تقريبا بيطلع 3 فرضا و بيطلع التسليح غير منطقي 
فيا ريت حدا اساعدني بهالمشكلة


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (19 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تقصد أنك تريد تعريف مقطع عنصر مساحي لنمذجة بلاطة مصمتة..
> 
> يمكن ذلك من خلال القيام بالتالي:
> 1- قائمة Define
> ...



اولا اشكرك على الرد لكن اللى قصدته ان بلاطة الحمام منسوبها مختلف عن باقى البلاطات الاخرى يعنى بتبقى ساقطه لتحت واحيانا بتبقى نفس سمك البلاطات الاخرى لكن سقوطها بيخاى مفيش مومنت على طرفيها يعنى لو خدنا strip فيها هيبقى المومنت كله موجب واتمنى تكون فهمتنى وشكرا


----------



## samersss (19 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز
باستخدام امر divide area 
قم بعمل بلاطة الحمام عبارة عن شبكة 4*4 مثلا
وبلاطة باقي السقف 5*5 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أغسطس 2008)

كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> اولا اشكرك على الرد لكن اللى قصدته ان بلاطة الحمام منسوبها مختلف عن باقى البلاطات الاخرى يعنى بتبقى ساقطه لتحت واحيانا بتبقى نفس سمك البلاطات الاخرى لكن سقوطها بيخاى مفيش مومنت على طرفيها يعنى لو خدنا Strip فيها هيبقى المومنت كله موجب واتمنى تكون فهمتنى وشكرا


 
أهلاً أخي.. 
بما أننا لا نقوم بتصميم البلاطة في برنامج الساب فلا مشكلة في نمذجتها بنفس المستوي بدون أي تغيير..


----------



## محمد شاهين (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا م/سامر على الرد .انا كنت غلطان فى كيفية قراءة النواتج واصبح الفرق الان متقارب ولكن اتمنى ان تلقى نظرة عليهم وتوضح هل الفروق دى مقبولة ام لا ؟وما هى ملاحظاتك
شكرا 
لم اتمكن من رفع الملفات على الملتقى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/59508165/3e0949a0/Solid_Slab_with_ETABS.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59508205/6a15507f/Solid_Slab_with_SAP2000_V12.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59511358/2879d48a/Solid_Slab_with_STAAD_Pro.html


----------



## kastelyano (23 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ابو الحلول اقصد كيف ارسم جدار قصي صحيح على الساب من البداية يعني اعتبرني مبتدى وكمان تمثيل الزلازل كيف بيكون يعني احط حسب الكود الامريكي ولا احط القوة الموزعة على الطوابق المحسوبة وشو هي الطريقة الصحيحة لوضع احمال الزلازل سمعت انو لازم اعمل diaphragms


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أغسطس 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد موضوع متميز ومشاركات رائعه من الجميع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو من الأخوه الكرام كتابة مصدر كلامهم او توثيق الكلام حتى تكتمل الفائدة


----------



## محمد شاهين (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عندى استفسار عن insertion point متى يتم استخدامها ؟؟لانى عند عمل
cardinal point @centeroid يختلف العزم عن ما اذا جعلت cardinal point @top center او اى مكان اخر 
ارجو ان توضحوا لى الامر
شكرا


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## samersss (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي محمد شاهين
ارجو منك ارسال ملفات الساب والايتابز على نسخ اقدم
ايتابز نسخه 9
ساب 11

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## محمد شاهين (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك يا م/سامر بس للاسف نسخة الايتابز 9 مش عندى الساب 11 بس اللى موجود


----------



## من الامارات (28 أغسطس 2008)

للاخوة اذا في مجال بدي اسال عن موضوع الي هو انا مهندس اشتغل بالتصميم بالنمذجة الثلاثية بايتابس اقسم البلاطة بحيث تتوافق تقسيماتها مع تقسيمات الجدران القصية الحاملة لكن الملف بيصير كبير لكن هل من الممكن استخدام الامر auto line constraintوكيف يمكن الاستفادة من هالامر 
انا جربت مثال صغير مرة بتقسيم ومرة من دون تقسيم مع تفعيل الخيار لكن النتائج اختلفت كثيييييير
ارجو المساعدة والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## من الامارات (28 أغسطس 2008)

للتوضيح انا ااخلي عقد البلاطة تنطبق على عقد الجدران حتى تتنتقل الحمولات بشكل سليم واستخدم التصدير من الاوتوكاد بس ممكن اتخلص من هالموضوع وبدون تقسيم واضمن انتقال الحمولة من البلاطة بشكل كامل وسليم الى الجدران والاعمدة (طبعا نحنا نشتغل flat slab)والف شكر وعذرا على الاطالة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 أغسطس 2008)

Patch الخاص ببرنامج السيف لوسمحت


----------



## kastelyano (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني عندي مشكلة التعامل مع الاعمدة اولا 
كيف اخلي الجائز غير متمركز مع العمود والعزم الناتج عن عدم التمركز مع مين بيضمن او وين النتيجة بتظهر 
واثناء التصميم هناك عزمين واحد ناتج عن عدم التمركز والتاني من عقد الاطارات فكيف يمكن التصميم هل ادمج العزمين ام العزمين مختلفين


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أغسطس 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> اخي ابو الحلول اقصد كيف ارسم جدار قصي صحيح على الساب من البداية يعني اعتبرني مبتدى وكمان تمثيل الزلازل كيف بيكون يعني احط حسب الكود الامريكي ولا احط القوة الموزعة على الطوابق المحسوبة وشو هي الطريقة الصحيحة لوضع احمال الزلازل سمعت انو لازم اعمل diaphragms


 
أهلاً م. katelyano.. 

قبل أن أجيب أريد السؤال عن الأخ زياد جمعة فقد طال غيابه، نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يكون المانع خيراً..

بالنسبة لرسم جدار القص، ليس هناك أية مشكلة.. ولكن قبل أن أبداً أريد إعادة التنويه إلى أفضلية النمذجة باستخدام برنامج Etabs في حال كان المطلوب نمذجة مبنى، فبرنامج Etabs هو المتخصص لنمذجة المباني، يمكن استنتاج ذلك من اسم البرنامج: ETABS = Extended 3D Analysis of Building Systems ، وأما برنامج Sap فهو أعم من Etabs ويمكنه نمذجة منشآت معقدة أكثر، SAP = Structural Analysis Program 

على أية حال، بالنسبة لرسم جدار على SAP فليس هناك أية مشكلة، يمكنك الرسم على الـ 3D أو يمكنك الرسم على الواجهة XZ أو YZ ، حيث أن الرسم يكون باختيار واحدة من الأيقونات الثلاث التي يمكنك مشاهدتها في شريط الأدوات على يسار الشاشة أو من خلال القائمة Draw ، هذه الأيقونات الثلاث يختلف لها نفس الشكل في كافة إصدارات البرنامج، ولكن يختلف اسمها بين هذه الإصدارات.. 
مثلاً في الإصدار 7.42 تكون تسميتها كالتالي:
- Draw Quadrilateral Shell Element
- Draw Rectangular Shell Element
- Quick Draw Rectangular Shell Element

وأما في النسخة 12 تكون التسمية كالتالي:
- Draw Poly Area Object
- Draw Rectangular Area Object 
- Quick Draw Area Object

- عند اختيار الخيار الأول تقوم برسم أربعة نقاط (الزوايا الأربعة للجدار) والضغط مرتين على آخر نقطة
- عند اختيار الأمر الثاني يمكنك الضغط على زاوية من الزوايا الأربعة للجدار (واستمرار الضغط) حتى الوصول إلى الزاوية المناظرة قطرياً
- عند اختيار الخيار الثالث يمكنك النقر داخل خطوط الشبكة (Grid) وبالتالي يرسم الجدار

هذا بالنسبة لرسم الجدار (الذي أردت الاستفسار عنه) ولا أدري إن كنت تريد الأمر من البداية، أي من حيث تعريف المواد وتعريف مقطع الجدار، فهذا أمر آخر أنصحك بقراءة إحدى النوط أو الكتب الحاوية على شرح البرنامج، وسأكتفي أنا بالإجابة على الاستفسار كما هو..

بالنسبة للاستفسار الثاني حول حمولات الزلازل، يمكن طبعاً للبرنامج حساب هذه قوة القص القاعدية وتوزيعها على الطوابق وبالتالي توزيعها على العناصر الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية في كل طابق، ويمكنك اختيار الكود الأميريكي UBC97 فهو مطابق إلى حد كبير للكود السوري..

وأما بالنسبة للديافرامات، فالمقصود منها هو تخصيص ديافرام صلد عند كل مستوي بلاطة، هذا يعني ضمان انتقال جميع النقاط في البلاطة مع بعضها البعض، وبالتالي نحصل على 3 درجات حرية عند كل مستوي سقف، درجات الحرية الثلاث هي انزياحان أفقيان ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..

أستطيع الإسهاب في الشرح ولكنه أمر يطول يحتاج إلى الكثير من الشرح، لذا أنصحك بقراءة أحد الكتب التعليمية (مثلاً كتاب المهندس زياد جمعة صاحب هذا الموضوع، إذ أنه كتاب ممتاز حقاً)، ومن ثم الاستفسار عما بقي غير واضحاً بالنسبة لك..

مع تحيــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أغسطس 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> اخواني عندي مشكلة التعامل مع الاعمدة اولا
> كيف اخلي الجائز غير متمركز مع العمود والعزم الناتج عن عدم التمركز مع مين بيضمن او وين النتيجة بتظهر
> واثناء التصميم هناك عزمين واحد ناتج عن عدم التمركز والتاني من عقد الاطارات فكيف يمكن التصميم هل ادمج العزمين ام العزمين مختلفين


 
بالنسبة للسؤال الأول، اقترحت بعض كودات التصميم الزلزالي رسم الجوائز وفق محاورها ورسم الأعمدة وفق محاورها، ووصل نهاية الجائز مع نهاية مركز العمود بواسطة جائز مساعد عطالته كبيرة جداً لضمان الوصول إلى عقد (جائز - عمود) تنقل الحمولات بالشكل الصحيح.. 
أما بالنسبة للشق الثاني من السؤال فأخشى أني لم أفهم هذه النقطة بشكل واضح..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## kastelyano (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي ابو الحلول
انا ممتن كتير على ردك بس كتاب المهندس زياد الكتروني او عاديلو الكتروني من وين ممكن اجيبو 
وشكرا مرا اخرى على ردك الجميل


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أغسطس 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا اخي ابو الحلول
> انا ممتن كتير على ردك بس كتاب المهندس زياد الكتروني او عاديلو الكتروني من وين ممكن اجيبو
> وشكرا مرا اخرى على ردك الجميل


 
العفو م. kastelyano.. واجبنا خيو 

بالنسبة لكتاب المهندس زياد جمعة، أنا أعرف الكتاب كوني أعرف المهندس زياد (نفس الدفعة)، ولكن حقيقة لا أعرف إن كان متوفر ألكترونياً ولكني لا أظن ذلك.. لذا يمكنك سؤال الأخ زياد من خلال هذا الملتقى.. وإذا كنت من جامعة دمشق (أكيد بتلاقي الكتاب عند عمك أبو محفوظ ههههههههه)..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أنا مهندس مدني خريج من ثلاث سنوات وحديث العهد بالساب, وإني أحاول تعلمه بنفسي.
لي كثير من الأسئلة أود إلقاءها على حضراتكم, شاكرا جهودكم سلفا, حول البرنامج.
1- ماهي طريقة تطبيق حمولات الوزن الذاتى و الحية على جدران القص, على العقد العلوية أم ماذا؟
2- ماهي النتائج التي نحتاج قراءتها من نتائج تحليل جدران القص, أي أنني أريد تسليح الجدار فماذا أفعل ؟وبالتحديد أريد العزم و القوة الناظمية التي يمكن وضعها في برنامج حساب مخطط الترابط لآخذ التسليح مباشرة.
3- ما هي الديافرامات؟
4- هل من أخ فاضل مقيم في دمشق مستعد لإعطائي دروس في الساب والإيتابس.
الرجاء الرد ولكم خالص الود.


----------



## محمد شاهين (30 أغسطس 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> اخواني عندي مشكلة التعامل مع الاعمدة اولا
> كيف اخلي الجائز غير متمركز مع العمود والعزم الناتج عن عدم التمركز مع مين بيضمن او وين النتيجة بتظهر
> واثناء التصميم هناك عزمين واحد ناتج عن عدم التمركز والتاني من عقد الاطارات فكيف يمكن التصميم هل ادمج العزمين ام العزمين مختلفين



السلام عليكم 
لجعل الكمرة غير متمركزة مع العمود عليك باتباع الخطوات التالية
1-اختار الكمرةBeam
2-assign>>frame>>insertion point
3-من cardinal point غير نقطة الاتصال مع الكمرة مع مايناسبك
4-للتاكد من ذلك اجعل المنظر مجسم extrude view
سلاااااام


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أغسطس 2008)

محمد شاهين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لجعل الكمرة غير متمركزة مع العمود عليك باتباع الخطوات التالية
> 1-اختار الكمرةbeam
> 2-assign>>frame>>insertion Point
> ...


 
فعلاً م. محمد شاهين.. أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه النقطة المهمة فعلاً..
حقيقة لم أعرف بوجودها، ولم أجد أحداً قد أشار إليها مسبقاً إذ أن مسألة استناد الكمرات على أطراف الأعمدة هي مسألة موجودة ولكن لم أجد مسبقاً من يعرف هذه النقطة، ممكن يا ترى اعتبرها من (دخاليج) الإيتبس والساب؟؟ أتمنى إن كنت تعرف المزيد من هذه النقاط المهمة التطرق لها، شكراً لك..


----------



## محمد شاهين (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
مرفق شكل موضح عليه cardinal point فى cross section 
فى الحقيقة انا سالتكثيرا عن هل يمكن استخدامها عند اتصال البلاطة مع الكمرة ام لا بان نجعل ال CARDINAL POINT FOR BEAMS AT TOP CENTER كما هو فى الواقع فكانت الاجابة ان النتائج ستكون خاطئه وتاكد من ذلك بحل مثال بسيط يدوى 
لو فى اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة


----------



## ألامبراطور (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من اعضاء هذا المنتدي بتوفير برنامج الساب والكرك لاني حالولت جاهدا في انا احمله ولكن لم يعمل معي بسبب الكرك فارجو من الاخو الاعزاء تلبية هذا الطلب واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## Abo Fares (31 أغسطس 2008)

محمد شاهين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرفق شكل موضح عليه cardinal point فى cross section
> فى الحقيقة انا سالتكثيرا عن هل يمكن استخدامها عند اتصال البلاطة مع الكمرة ام لا بان نجعل ال CARDINAL POINT FOR BEAMS AT TOP CENTER كما هو فى الواقع فكانت الاجابة ان النتائج ستكون خاطئه وتاكد من ذلك بحل مثال بسيط يدوى
> لو فى اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة


 
السلام عليكم..

لم أفهمك جيداً م. محمد شاهين، هل تقصد أن الطريقة التي ذكرتها أنت تعطينا الشكل بالرسم ولكنها تعطي نتائج غير دقيقة؟؟ أرجو التوضيح..
على فكرة، الطريقة التي ذكرتها أنا في مشاركتي أعلاه كرد على الأخ kastelyano هي طريقة صحيحة ومذكورة في بعض كودات التصميم الزلزالي، ولكن العمل بها غير محبذ، حيث أنها تزيد من العناصر في النموذج، وتزيد من زمن التحليل، وتزيد من احتمال وجود أخطاء، وحيث أن الكودات تذكر أيضاً أن النمذجة يجب أن تكون بأقل عدد ممكن من العناصر الإنشائية التي تمكننا من نمذجة مبنى نمذجة فراغية ثلاثية الأبعاد..
ولكن طبعاً تبقى الطريقة التي ذكرتها أنت هي الطريقة الأصح، ولكن في حال كانت النتائج التي تعطيها نتائج دقيقة..


----------



## Abo Fares (31 أغسطس 2008)

ألامبراطور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من اعضاء هذا المنتدي بتوفير برنامج الساب والكرك لاني حالولت جاهدا في انا احمله ولكن لم يعمل معي بسبب الكرك فارجو من الاخو الاعزاء تلبية هذا الطلب واكون لكم من الشاكرين


 
السلام عليكم..

الساب موجود في هذا الموضوع في أول مشاركة، والكراك موجود في نفس الموضوع ولكن في مشاركة متقدمة..








sap 2000 v12 ‏(



1 2 3)

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## محمد شاهين (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالطبع هذه الطريقة تعطى نتائج دقيقة عندما يكون هناك لاتمركز مع العمود ولكن ماقصدته ان لا تستخدم هذه الطريقة عند اتصال الكمرة مع البلاطة فى حالة كل منهما خرسانة
ولتوضيح ذلك عند رسم بلاطة مرتكزة على كمرة وعمل Extrude View ستلاحظ ان البلاطة متصلة مع الكمرة عن المنتصف ولكن فى الحقيقة البلاطة متصلة مع الكمرة من اعلى 
فاذا غيرت اتصال الكمرة بجعل Cardinal Point At Top Center ستلاحظ ان العزوم على الكمرة قد اختلفت تماما فاى منهما صحيح؟؟
انا حليت مثال يدوى ولقيت ان الصح ان تظل البلاطة متصلة مع الكمرة فى المنتصف وهى نفس النتائج التى حصلت عليها من الستاد برو والايتابز


----------



## محمد شاهين (31 أغسطس 2008)

واذا اردت ان تغير مكان اتصال البلاطة مع الكمرة بجعل الاتصال يكون باعلى الكمرة مع الحصول على نتائج صحيحة 
غير Cardinal Point At Top Center مع وضع علامة صح امام Don't Transform Frame Stiffness For Offsets From Centroid
هذا الخيار يغير الشكل فقط دون تغير المكان الاصلى وهو At Centroid


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 أغسطس 2008)

محمد شاهين قال:


> واذا اردت ان تغير مكان اتصال البلاطة مع الكمرة بجعل الاتصال يكون باعلى الكمرة مع الحصول على نتائج صحيحة
> غير Cardinal Point At Top Center مع وضع علامة صح امام Don't Transform Frame Stiffness For Offsets From Centroid
> هذا الخيار يغير الشكل فقط دون تغير المكان الاصلى وهو At Centroid


 حقيقي مشكور جدااا علي طرحك لهذه النقطه الاكثر من رائعه و اعتقد ان كثيرين لايعرفوها 
لكن عندي سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك 
بعد تغيير ال cardinal point لتصبح ال bottom left مثلا بدلا من ال centroid ومع عمل un check لخيار ال don`t transfer frame stiffness for offsets from centroid (بمعني اني لم اضع علامه صح عليه ) اليس من المنطقي ان يتولد علي هذه الكمره التي ترتكز علي العمود مع عدم تتطابق محاورهم ان يتولد عليها torsion (لي او فتل ) انا جربت و وجددت انه لا يتولد torsion هل عند حضرتك او عند اي احد من اساتذتنا تفسير؟؟؟


----------



## محمد شاهين (31 أغسطس 2008)

لكى تتاكد من تكون tortion اتبع هذا المثال البسيط لعلك اخطات فى شىء
1- ارسم عمودين وبينهما كمرة
2-حدد العمودين وغير cardinal point to middle left or middle right
3-run
ستلاحظ تكون tortion على الكمرة كما تلاحظ تكون عزوم على العمود
ملاحظة مهمة :راجع الشكل المرفق فى المشاركة السابقة لكى تتعرف على اماكن cardinal point فى cross section مع ملاحظة اتجاه المحاور
واى استفسار انا فى الخدمة


----------



## hassananas (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
عندى سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك
i need help in the mass sourse , in etabs when i use dynamic analysis
any one can explain the idea and the difference between from loads, selfweight and loads.....
شكرا لكل من يساعد وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نادر باشا (31 أغسطس 2008)

الاخزة الافاضل
ارجو الرد على سؤالي وهو
كيف يمكن عمل حمل مثلث على حائط خرساني في ال Etabs
مثل حمل التربة على ال Rettaning Wall


----------



## samersss (31 أغسطس 2008)

اخي نادر
يمكن ادخال الاحمال بطريقتين
اولا 
تقسيم الحائط بالاتجاه الرأسي الى 5 اجزاء مثلا 
وادخال الحمل عند كل منسوب

ثانيا
يمكن عمل عمود قطاعه صغير جدااااا 
1 ملم * 1 ملم
ومن ثم تحميله بنفس طريقه تحميل الكمرات بحمل مثلث 

واي استفسار انا جاهز 
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 أغسطس 2008)

محمد شاهين قال:


> لكى تتاكد من تكون tortion اتبع هذا المثال البسيط لعلك اخطات فى شىء
> 1- ارسم عمودين وبينهما كمرة
> 2-حدد العمودين وغير cardinal point to middle left or middle right
> 3-run
> ...


 
انا بالفعل عملت كل الخطوات ديه مع الفرق اني جعلت ال cardinal point at bottom left عموما لعلي بالفعل اخطأت في شئ ساراجع الموديل مره اخري 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أنا مهندس مدني خريج من ثلاث سنوات وحديث العهد بالساب, وإني أحاول تعلمه بنفسي.
لي كثير من الأسئلة أود إلقاءها على حضراتكم, شاكرا جهودكم سلفا, حول البرنامج.
1- ماهي طريقة تطبيق حمولات الوزن الذاتى و الحية على جدران القص, على العقد العلوية أم ماذا؟
2- ماهي النتائج التي نحتاج قراءتها من نتائج تحليل جدران القص, أي أنني أريد تسليح الجدار فماذا أفعل ؟وبالتحديد أريد العزم و القوة الناظمية التي يمكن وضعها في برنامج حساب مخطط الترابط لآخذ التسليح مباشرة.
3- ما هي الديافرامات؟
4- هل من أخ فاضل مقيم في دمشق مستعد لإعطائي دروس في الساب والإيتابس.
الرجاء الرد ولكم خالص الود.


----------



## kastelyano (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ايها الاخوة على مناقشة الموضوع 
طريقة الاخ شاهين طبقتها واعطت نتيجة صحيحة ولكن مع فرق وحيد اني اجريت التحليل الفراغي وكان التغير اني جعلت التغيرات على العمود وليس الجائز وابقيت نقاط الارتكاز cardinal point مركزية لكل العمود والجائز وادخلت قيمة الانحراف ioff joff فكانت النتيجة صحيحة ولكن المهم التغير على العمود وليس الجائز 
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال في السيف ؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ماهي طريقة عمل منسوبين داخل برنامج السيف حيث انة مطلوب عمل كمرة تربط المنسوبين ببعض كما ان هذة الكمرة تستند علي كمرات اخرى عمودية عليها.
و ما هو وضع الjoint بين المنسوبين و هل يتم عمل فاصل صغير بين البلاطتين ام هناك طريقة اخرى؟

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد شحات مسعد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*طلب غالى*

السلام عليكم
ازاى تدخل الشير وول على الساب كركيزه فى الفلات اسلاب
وازاى تحل الشير وول فى الساب


----------



## إيطاليا (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،، 
أنا إسمي سليمان زيدان مهندس معماري وأنا سعيد جدا ً لإني إنضممت إليكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
مجال عملي حاليا ً في تصميم المظلات والسواتر 
وكثيرا ً من المكاتب الهندسية دائما ً ما تطلب مني أن أقدم لهم دراسة على برنامج الـ Sap 2000 لأدخل على حديد المظلات الموجود wind load 
life load 
يعني تأثير سرعة الرياح على المظلة 
وتأثير الأوزان الحية على المظلة 
وأتمنى ألاقي واحد يعلمني طريقة العمل على الساب 
وشكرا ً ​


----------



## engineeratheer80 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سوالي في برنامج etabs هل يمكن لبرنامج ايتابس تصميم البلاطات والاسس وماهية المشاكل اذا استعملت هذا البرنامج بالتصميم للاسس والبلاطات ؟
حاليا اني استعملة لتصميم الكمرات والاعمدة 
الف شكر


----------



## Abo Fares (21 سبتمبر 2008)

سحر ايمن حلمى قال:


> ممكن اعرف من وين اقدر اجيب برنامج ساب2000 وسعره كم


 
السلام عليكم..

أهلاً أختي سحر.. يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من الموضوع التالي:







sap 2000 v12 ‏(



1 2 3) 

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## kastelyano (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعد اذن اساتزتنا ولو ممكن بعض الشرح عن البلاطات ودراستها على الايتابس لاني والله اعجزت من مقارنت النتائج 
واطلعت على كثير من المشاركات او الشروحات عن البرنامج ولكن لم اجد جواب شافي في دراست البلاطات المليئة في اتجاه او اتجاهين وسمعت انه لايمكن دراسة البلاطات مع المنشاء كاملة على الايتابس دفعة واحدة بل يجب دراستها لوحدها وبعدين نكمل دراسة المنشاء لوحدها فهل هذا صحيح
شكرا


----------



## فادي مكارم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي لجميع المهندسين الأفاضل:

عندي سؤال بالإيتابس. كيف يمكن تصميم الكورز (cores) كعنصر واحد و ليس حائط قص لوحده بالبرنامج للحصول على نسبة الحديد المطلوبة؟ و كيف يمكن إدخال نسبة حديد للكور و التحقق من أمانه باستخدام check بدلا من design ؟ 
شكرا جزيلا لكم.


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

engineeratheer80 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سوالي في برنامج etabs هل يمكن لبرنامج ايتابس تصميم البلاطات والاسس وماهية المشاكل اذا استعملت هذا البرنامج بالتصميم للاسس والبلاطات ؟
> حاليا اني استعملة لتصميم الكمرات والاعمدة
> الف شكر


 
السلام عليكم..

بدايةً لا أعرف ما سبب غياب الأخ زياد جمعة صاحب الموضوع، نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يكون المانع خير..

أما عن الاستفسار، يفضل تحليل وتصميم البلاطات والأساسات وفق برنامج SAFE حيث أنه هو البرنامج المتخصص بذلك، بدلالة اسمه الذي هو عبارة عن الحروف الأولى من كلمات العبارة التالية: 
Slab Analysis by the Finite Element Method

كما يفضل تصميم المقاطع (الأعمدة والكمرات) يدوياً أو بواسطة البرامج المختصة للتصميم، ومن ثم تحقيق هذه المقاطع على برنامج SAP أو ETABS وبشكل خاص لتحقيقها لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية التي لا يمكن حسابها يدوياً في معظم الحالات..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فادي مكارم قال:


> تحياتي لجميع المهندسين الأفاضل:
> 
> عندي سؤال بالإيتابس. كيف يمكن تصميم الكورز (cores) كعنصر واحد و ليس حائط قص لوحده بالبرنامج للحصول على نسبة الحديد المطلوبة؟ و كيف يمكن إدخال نسبة حديد للكور و التحقق من أمانه باستخدام check بدلا من design ؟
> شكرا جزيلا لكم.


 
السلام عليكم..

بالنسبة لدراسة وتصميم الكور على أنها جدار واحد وليس جدار مؤلف من عدة جدران، يجب تسمية جميع الجدران المؤلفة له باسم واحد، وذلك من الأمر: Assign - Shell/Area - Pier Label

أما عن التصميم والتحقيق:
1- يجب رسم الكور في الـ section designer والذي يمكن الدخول إليه في الإيتابس من:
 Design - Shear Wall Design - Design Pier Sections for Checking، حيث نقوم برسم الجدار (مع الانتباه بشكل أساسي للمحاور المحلية) ونقوم بتوزيع التسليح داخل الجدار بعد حساب نسب التسليح يدوياً..
2- ومن ثم نقوم بتخصيص هذا المقطع المرسوم للكور المنمذج من الأمر:
 Design - Shear Wall Design - Assign Pier Sections for Checking - General Reinforcing Pier Section - Reinforcement to be Checked مع تخصيص المقطع لأعلى وأسفل الكور.. 
3- بعد ذلك نقوم بالتصميم من الأمر: Design - Shear Wall Design - Start Design/Check of Structure .. 
4- وبهذا يمكننا اختبار تحقق المقط المرسوم على section designer من الضغط على الكور بالزر اليميني للماوس..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## وليد قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع متميز


----------



## وليد قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم حقيقي موضوع هام ومفيد


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا اقوم بادخال بلان على الساب واجد ان العزوم على الكمرات هى ناتج الاحمال الموزعة التى اقوم بادخالها على الكمرات ولا يؤخذ تاثير الاحمال الموزعة من البلاطات على الكمرات فما السبب ؟
وكيف جعل البرنامج يقوم بنقل الاحمال من البلاطات للكمرات ؟
وماهى كيفية توزيع الاحمال من البلاطات للكمرات فى برنامج الساب ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عمر المهدى ادريس قال:


> أنا اقوم بادخال بلان على الساب واجد ان العزوم على الكمرات هى ناتج الاحمال الموزعة التى اقوم بادخالها على الكمرات ولا يؤخذ تاثير الاحمال الموزعة من البلاطات على الكمرات فما السبب ؟
> وكيف جعل البرنامج يقوم بنقل الاحمال من البلاطات للكمرات ؟
> وماهى كيفية توزيع الاحمال من البلاطات للكمرات فى برنامج الساب ؟


 
السلام عليكم..

برنامج ساب يقوم بنقل الأحمال من البلاطات إلى الكمرات، ولكن حتى القيام بذلك يجب أن تقوم بتقسيم البلاطة، أي أن تقوم بعمل mesh لها..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شاكر للرد ولكن*

عزيزى أبو الحلول شاكر للرد ولكن
انا افهم طبعا نظريه عمل برامج التحليل الانشائى وانه يجب عمل Mesh حتى يكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطات والكمرات وانا اقوم فعلا بعمل الMesh ولكن الاحمال لاتوزع واجد العزوم على الكمرات قليله واتاكد من ذلك عندما احل اى كمرة مانيول اجد انه اخذ الاحمال الموزعه على الكمرة فقط ولم ينقل حمل من اليلاطة سمعت من البعض ان الموضوع له علاقه بسمك البلاطه مع العلم اننى ادخلها 12 سم ولا اعلم صحه هذا القول 
فهل من مفيد فى ذلك الامر ؟ وشكراااااا


----------



## Abo Fares (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عمر المهدى ادريس قال:


> عزيزى أبو الحلول شاكر للرد ولكن
> انا افهم طبعا نظريه عمل برامج التحليل الانشائى وانه يجب عمل Mesh حتى يكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطات والكمرات وانا اقوم فعلا بعمل الmesh ولكن الاحمال لاتوزع واجد العزوم على الكمرات قليله واتاكد من ذلك عندما احل اى كمرة مانيول اجد انه اخذ الاحمال الموزعه على الكمرة فقط ولم ينقل حمل من اليلاطة سمعت من البعض ان الموضوع له علاقه بسمك البلاطه مع العلم اننى ادخلها 12 سم ولا اعلم صحه هذا القول
> فهل من مفيد فى ذلك الامر ؟ وشكراااااا


 
أهلاً أخي عمر المهدي ادريس.. 

هناك طريقة تمكنك التأكد من أن الأحمال تنتقل من البلاطة إلى الكمرات، لا تقم بتحميل الكمرات أي حمولة حية، وإنما قم بوضع الحمولات الحية على البلاطة فقط، ومن ثم قم بمشاهدة مخططات القوى الداخلية (عزم انعطاف - قص) في الكمرات الناتجة عن الحمولات الحية فقط.. إن كانت هناك قيم لهذه القوى الداخلية هذا يعني أن الحمولات تنتقل، أما إن لم توجد قيم فالحمولات لا تنتقل وبالتالي هناك مشكلة أو أكثر في النمذجة في ملفك.. 
أقترح أن تقوم بما سبق، فإن لم تنتقل الحمولة، أقترح برفع ملفك هنا في الملتقى لنناقشة سوياً مع الزملاء..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شاكر للرد وجارى عمل ماتفضلت بذكره وسأطلعكم على النتيجة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## kastelyano (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا سمعت وجربت انه عند وضع نوع البلاطة ممبرين ونضع البلاطة بلا ميش يتم نقل الحمولات على الجوائز والاعمدة وتكون عزوم الجوائز صحيحة وجرتها وفعلا كانت صحيحة بالظبط
ولكن لااستطيع ان اجد عزوم في البلاطة بشكل صحيح فهل من طريقة لدى الزملاء 
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا سمعت وجربت انه عند وضع نوع البلاطة ممبرين ونضع البلاطة بلا ميش يتم نقل الحمولات على الجوائز والاعمدة وتكون عزوم الجوائز صحيحة وجرتها وفعلا كانت صحيحة بالظبط
> ولكن لااستطيع ان اجد عزوم في البلاطة بشكل صحيح فهل من طريقة لدى الزملاء
> وشكرا


 
أهلاً أخي كاستليانو..

طبعاً لن تجد العزوم في البلاطة بشكل صحيح، إذ أن اعتبارها membrane هو اعتبار غير صحيح، حيث أن البلاطة تتعرض لحمولات عمودية على مستويها بالإضافة للحمولات الصغيرة في مستويها، إذاً يجب اعتبار البلاطة shell.. وعند اعتبارها shell ستحصل على العزوم الصحيحة.. وعند القيام بتقسيم البلاطة ستنتقل الحمولات حتماً إلى الكمرات الحاملة..
أما عن اعتبارها membrane فذلك ممكن في بلاطة التغطية ذات السماكة الصغيرة فوق الأعصاب في البلاطة الهوردي..

مع تحيــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## kastelyano (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على ردك
ولكن قصدت اني استخدم هذه الطريقة لاجل نقل حمولات البلاطة لى الجوائز فقط بدون ان اجد عزوم البلاطة 
لانني حقيقة وجد ان القيم التي يعطيها البرنامج للعزوم في البلاطات والعزوم في الجوائز نتيجة استخدام نوع البلاطة شيل لاتقارب القيم المحسوبة دويا لذلك اقوم بحساب البلاطات يدوا واقوم بتنزيل الحمولات بعد ذلك عل الجوائز
هذههي معاناتي فان كا هناك اي طريقة تجعلني احصل على قيم لعزوم اللاطات والجوائز اجو ان تطرحها لنسفي من معوماتك استاذننا ابو الحلول 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## asw (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

طرحة استفسار فلم يجبني عليه احد ربما كان الوقت غير مناسب في رمضان 

والاستفسار هو الرجوا من الاخوة الاعزاء (وبالخصوص المشرفين )اجابتي ولهم جزيل الشكر


طريقة Export to Excel في الساب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103263.html


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

kastelyano قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على ردك
> ولكن قصدت اني استخدم هذه الطريقة لاجل نقل حمولات البلاطة لى الجوائز فقط بدون ان اجد عزوم البلاطة
> لانني حقيقة وجد ان القيم التي يعطيها البرنامج للعزوم في البلاطات والعزوم في الجوائز نتيجة استخدام نوع البلاطة شيل لاتقارب القيم المحسوبة دويا لذلك اقوم بحساب البلاطات يدوا واقوم بتنزيل الحمولات بعد ذلك عل الجوائز
> ...


 
أهلاً اخي كاستليانو..

في جميع الأحوال، ذكرنا كثيراً سابقاً بأنه لا يمكن اعتمادنا على نتائج التصميم فقط من خلال برنامج ساب أو إيتابس.. الأفضل هو دراسة الكمرات يدوياً (أو من خلال بعض البرامج المساعدة كبرنامج jawad أو برنامج builder) على الحمولات الشاقولية، ومن ثم تحقيقها على برنامج ساب أو إيتابس بعد تطبيق الحمولات الأفقية..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

asw قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طرحة استفسار فلم يجبني عليه احد ربما كان الوقت غير مناسب في رمضان
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي.. ارجع إلى الموضوع السابق، وربما ستجد ما يفيد..








طريقة Export to Excel في الساب 

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## هشام الحزين (27 سبتمبر 2008)

إذا سمحت عندي سؤال:
ماذا يفيد check include bending stifness
ما هو المقصود من spring constant عند تعريف column supports أو wall supports


----------



## Ziad Jomaa (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
و كل عام و أنتم بخير

أود الإعتذار عن غيابي بسبب ظروف العمل و شهر رمضان المبارك

و إن شاء الله أعود قريبا 
و أتوجه بشكر خاص للأخ أبو الحلول .. على المجهود الكبير


----------



## Abo Fares (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ziad Jomaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> و كل عام و أنتم بخير
> 
> أود الإعتذار عن غيابي بسبب ظروف العمل و شهر رمضان المبارك
> ...


 
مشكور أخي زياد.. نحن بانتظار عودتك سريعاً، ونتمنى أن تكون عودة قوية..

مع تحيــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## هشام الحزين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو من الأخ المهندس أبو الحلول أن يجيب على سؤالي بخصوص برنامج Safe وله جزيل الشكر.


----------



## أبو نادر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأساتذتنا لاسيما (م زياد وم أبو الحلول)
سوالي هو بالتحليل الزلزالي نحصل على قوة القص القاعدية ثم توزع على الطوابق 
ثم على الجدران والاطارات في الطابق الواحد أي نحصل على قوة أفقية عند منسوب أسفل الجدار
فهذه القوى هل هي قوة القص التى نضع الشبكة الأفقية لمقاومتها ومن أين يأتى العزم الذي توضع له شبكة شاقولية 
أعلم أن قوة *ذراع =عزم ولكن هل يعني أن العزم على الجدار أسفل الطابق (س) هو من القوة أسفل الجدار في الطابق (س+1) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

هشام الحزين قال:


> إذا سمحت عندي سؤال:
> ماذا يفيد check include bending stifness
> ما هو المقصود من spring constant عند تعريف column supports أو wall supports



الأخ الكريم هشام الحزين
1- عندما تفعل خاصية include bending stifness عند تعريف الأعمدة , يأخذ البرنامج بعين الاعتلار العلاقة "الاطارية بين الأعمدة والبلاطة بمكوناتها "جسور ..." حسب الصلابات النسبية 
2- الـ spring constant i, هو عامل يعبر عن مدى قابلية المسند المعتبر للانضغاط "مثلا وتد pile" وهو يساوي القوة اللازمة لاحداث انتقال شاقولي واحدي في المسند, في حالة الأعمدة العادية لا حاجة له لأنها بشكل عام انضغاطها الشاقولي شبه معدوم, ويستخدم في حالات خاصة يكون المسند قابلا للحركة الشاقولية "هبوط أساسات مثلا , هبوط أوتاد ....."


----------



## Abo Fares (29 سبتمبر 2008)

skill قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لأساتذتنا لاسيما (م زياد وم أبو الحلول)
> سوالي هو بالتحليل الزلزالي نحصل على قوة القص القاعدية ثم توزع على الطوابق
> ثم على الجدران والاطارات في الطابق الواحد أي نحصل على قوة أفقية عند منسوب أسفل الجدار
> فهذه القوى هل هي قوة القص التى نضع الشبكة الأفقية لمقاومتها ومن أين يأتى العزم الذي توضع له شبكة شاقولية
> أعلم أن قوة *ذراع =عزم ولكن هل يعني أن العزم على الجدار أسفل الطابق (س) هو من القوة أسفل الجدار في الطابق (س+1) ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
أهلاً أخي skill.. 

بالنسبة لسؤالك، لم أعرف حقيقة ماذا تقصد بالشبكة الأفقية والشبكة الشاقولية؟؟؟ فهناك ما نسميه بالجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية، والجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الشاقولية، ولكن لا أعرف هنا ما المقصود بالضبط..

أما بالنسبة للقوى الموزعة على الطوابق، فهي تطبق في مستوي البلاطات، أي في أعلى كل طابق وليست في أسفل كل طابق.. والوزن الداخل في علاقة توزيع قوة القص القاعدية هو عبارة عن وزن نصف الطابق أعلى منسوب البلاطة ونصف الطابق أسفل منسوب البلاطة..

الصورة المرفقة تبين القوى الموزعة على الطوابق، مع علاقة ريلي لحساب الدور الدقيق للمبنى..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## engineeratheer80 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن عمل بلاطة في safe ولكن بطبقة تسليح واحدة وليس اثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام الحزين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم حسان2 هل أفهم من كلامك أنه عند تفعيل include bening stifness سوف ينتج لدينا عزوم سالبة على المساند الطرفية نتيجة العمل الإطاري بين الأعمدة والجسور.


----------



## حسان2 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

هشام الحزين قال:


> أخي الكريم حسان2 هل أفهم من كلامك أنه عند تفعيل Include Bening Stifness سوف ينتج لدينا عزوم سالبة على المساند الطرفية نتيجة العمل الإطاري بين الأعمدة والجسور.



نعم أخ هشام الحزين ستحصل على عزوم سالبة عند المساند الطرفية نتيجة العمل الاطاري في هذه الحالة


----------



## أبو نادر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزا الله أخي أبا الحلول كل خير وسائر الأخوة الأكارم من أساتذتنا الفضلاء
ونفع الله بهم واستخدمهم واياي في نصرة الحق ونفع الخلق
لن أنسى في البداية التهنئة بالعيد الكريم فتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات
وأعاد عليكم العيد باليمن والبركات وكل عام وأنتم بخير.....
عود على بدء وللتوضيح قصدت بسؤالي بالشبكات شبكات التسليح
فتعلمنا منكم أن شبكة التسليح الأفقية تقاوم القوى القاصة المطبقة على الجدار
والتسليح الشاقولي يقاوم العزم المطبق على الجدار
وقصدي بأسفل الجدار مستوى الطابق عند البلاطة وربما خانني التعبير في ذلك فأستميحكم عذرا
وبذلك يكون سؤالي كالتالي:
نعلم أن حصة الطابق من الحمولة الأفقية تعتبر مركزة في مستوي البلاطة
ثم يتم توزيعها على الجدران القاصة بالاتجاهين في ذلك الطابق وذلك وفق صلابة كل جدار
سؤالي عن حصة الجدار الواحد من هذه القوى كيف تصبح ضمن جداول الايتابس عزم وقوة قاصة وقوة شاقولية
علما بأنه من الواضح أن المصدر الأساسي(لست أدري إن كان الوحيد) للقوق الشاقولية الضاغطة 
هو الحمولات الشاقولية
وكلامكم عن الوزن الذي يعتبر عند مستوي الطابق (نصفي الطابقين العلوي والسفلي بالنسبة للبلاطة المدروسة)
حرضني لطلب توضيح منكم عن مسألة نصف وزن الطابق الأرضي وكيف حل مشكلتها 
لن أطيل أكثر ولنا إن شاء الله عودة لأسئلة واستفسارات أخرى طمعا بإغناء الحوار 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (30 سبتمبر 2008)

skill قال:


> جزا الله أخي أبا الحلول كل خير وسائر الأخوة الأكارم من أساتذتنا الفضلاء
> ونفع الله بهم واستخدمهم واياي في نصرة الحق ونفع الخلق
> لن أنسى في البداية التهنئة بالعيد الكريم فتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات
> وأعاد عليكم العيد باليمن والبركات وكل عام وأنتم بخير.....
> ...


 
أهلاً اخي skill.. كل عام وأنت والأمة الإسلامية بألف خير..

مصدر الحمولة الشاقولية كما ذكرت أنت هو الحمولات الشاقولية المطبقة على الجدار.. وأما مصدر العزم والقوة القاصة فهو حصة الجدار من الحمولة الأفقية المؤثرة عليه.. أنت توافقني على ذلك في مشاركتك، إذاً أين المشكلة بالتحديد؟؟

وأما بالنسبة للأوزان فكما ذكرت لك فإننا نعتمد الكتل عند مركز كل بلاطة بأن وزن البلاطة هو عبارة عن نصف الطابق العلوي للبلاطة ونصف الطابق السفلي.. والأمر هو نفسه بالنسبة للطابق الأرضي.. يمكنك مشاهدة واستنتاج هذه القيم من P في story shears في جدول الإخراجات، حيث أن وزن اعلى طابق هو قيمة Ptop عن هذا الطابق، ووزن الطابق أسفله هو قيمة Ptop عنده منقوص منها قيمة Ptop للطابق الذي يعلوه، وهكذا.. على أية حال أتمنى مناقشة هذه النقطة مع الزملاء والأساتذة..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم م ابو الحلول علي تلك المشاركات الرائعه وكل الشكر لجميع الاخوة المشاركين وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (30 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي الكريم م ابو الحلول علي تلك المشاركات الرائعه وكل الشكر لجميع الاخوة المشاركين وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


 
العفو م. محيي.. ولكن أين هي مشاركاتي المتواضعة أمام مشاركاتك أنت والأساتذة الكرام!!.. بارك الله فيك..

تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس امجود (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تصبروا على وتفيدونى ان شاء الله الى اساتذتى الكرام لدى سؤال ألا وهو: هل يقوم برنامج الساب بحساب العزوم نتيجة الامركزية بسب عدم انطباق مركز الكتلة على مركز الجساءة وتوزيعها على العناصر المقاومة لها تلقائيا وذلك عند تطبيق احمال الرياح والزلازل اذا وضعت له الاحمال فقط فى مركز الكتلة بالنسبة للزلازل وفى مركز الواجهة بالنسبة للرياح على العلم اننى لا استخدم اى كود ملحق بالبرنامج لانه لايحتوى على الكود الخاص ببلدى ام لابد ان احسب هذه العزوم خارج البرنامج وتوصيفها فى اماكنها داخل البرنامج


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس امجود قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو ان تصبروا على وتفيدونى ان شاء الله الى اساتذتى الكرام لدى سؤال ألا وهو: هل يقوم برنامج الساب بحساب العزوم نتيجة الامركزية بسب عدم انطباق مركز الكتلة على مركز الجساءة وتوزيعها على العناصر المقاومة لها تلقائيا وذلك عند تطبيق احمال الرياح والزلازل اذا وضعت له الاحمال فقط فى مركز الكتلة بالنسبة للزلازل وفى مركز الواجهة بالنسبة للرياح على العلم اننى لا استخدم اى كود ملحق بالبرنامج لانه لايحتوى على الكود الخاص ببلدى ام لابد ان احسب هذه العزوم خارج البرنامج وتوصيفها فى اماكنها داخل البرنامج


 
السلام عليكم..

أرجو أن تعود لموضوعك السابق الذي طرحت فيه نفس السؤال، وقمت بالإجابة عنه مسبقاً..
الموضوع هو: 



طلب من الاخوة ارجوا ان يساعدونى فيه 

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حمزهههههه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحتم اريد ان اعرف من اي مهندس طريقه حساب نسبه الحديد بعد ما اطلع النتايج من الساب
فمثلا انا طلعت ال moment علي السقف وعايز اصممه بحيث اطلع الحديد اللي فيه ؟قطر كام وعدد الاسياخ في المتر وهكذا

ارجو الافاده وشكرا

 
؟
؟


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أكتوبر 2008)

حمزهههههه قال:


> لو سمحتم اريد ان اعرف من اي مهندس طريقه حساب نسبه الحديد بعد ما اطلع النتايج من الساب
> فمثلا انا طلعت ال Moment علي السقف وعايز اصممه بحيث اطلع الحديد اللي فيه ؟قطر كام وعدد الاسياخ في المتر وهكذا
> 
> ارجو الافاده وشكرا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم.. 

بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم، برنامج ساب قادر على تصميم العناصر الإطارية فقط (أعمدة - جوائز)، وما بالنسبة للسقف الذي ذكرته أنت، فبرنامج سيف هو البرنامج المتخصص بتحليل وتصميم البلاطات..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بما انه تم تخصيص هدا الجزء من منتدانا الرائع لنقاش ما يتعلق بي sap etabs safe فانني اجد نفسي في بعض الاحيان امام اسئلة لا اجد لها اجوبة فانا عندي سؤال فيما يتعلق بتقليص حجم columns عندي columns جانبية حيث انتقلت من حجم 80 80xتم تقليصه في الجانب الايمن ب 10سم و الجانب الامامي كدلك 10سم هدا العمود سيخلق moment
للعمود السفلي بسسببeccentricity الموجودة بين العمودين سؤال كيف يمكن تمثيل دلك على etabs انا بحثت علىeccentricity frame لم اجدها و لما عملت move للعمود العلوي ب 10سم صار عندي joint حيث يبين ان ما فيcontinuity بين العمود العلوي السفلي كيف اعمل لاخد بعين الاعتبار هدا moment اتمنى انكم فهمتوني و شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بما انه تم تخصيص هدا الجزء من منتدانا الرائع لنقاش ما يتعلق بي Sap Etabs Safe فانني اجد نفسي في بعض الاحيان امام اسئلة لا اجد لها اجوبة فانا عندي سؤال فيما يتعلق بتقليص حجم Columns عندي Columns جانبية حيث انتقلت من حجم 80 80xتم تقليصه في الجانب الايمن ب 10سم و الجانب الامامي كدلك 10سم هدا العمود سيخلق Moment
> للعمود السفلي بسسببeccentricity الموجودة بين العمودين سؤال كيف يمكن تمثيل دلك على Etabs انا بحثت علىeccentricity Frame لم اجدها و لما عملت Move للعمود العلوي ب 10سم صار عندي Joint حيث يبين ان ما فيcontinuity بين العمود العلوي السفلي كيف اعمل لاخد بعين الاعتبار هدا Moment اتمنى انكم فهمتوني و شكرا مسبقا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً بك أختي فاطمة.. بالنسبة لاستفسارك، نعم لقد راودني كثيراً عند بدء استخدامي لهذه البرامج، هو واستفسار آخر عن كيفية استناد الكمرات على أطراف الأعمدة.. 
ما يجب الانتباه له بشكل أساسي هو ضرورة وأهمية اتصال العناصر الإنشائية بين بعضها محورياً، أي أن العمود يجب أن يتواجد فوق العمود الذي تحته تماماً، ولا يمكن إزاحته كما ذكرتِ أنتِ أعلاه.. بالتالي فإن ذلك يعود لرؤية وخبرة المهندس المصمم الذي يستخدم هذه البرامج، فالبرامج هي أولاً وأخيراً أداة مساعدة ولا يمكن أن تحل محل المهندس المصمم، حيث أن الارتياب في هذه البرامج لابد من وجوده، لهذا ولأسباب أخرى لا ينصح أبداً بالاعتماد على نتائج البرامج للتصميم، وإنما النتائج هي فقط للتحقيق والاستئناس، وطبعاً للدراسة على الأحمال الأفقية التي يجب أن تدرس وفق هذه البرامج لصعوبة أو حتى استحالة دراستها يدوياً في معظم الحالات..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ابو الحلول صار لازم اضيف moment عكل الاعمة الجانبية من فوق الى الطابق 12 تكاسلت كثير صار بدي اي وسيلة صحيجة وسريعة للوصول لنتيجة


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ابو الحلول صار لازم اضيف Moment عكل الاعمة الجانبية من فوق الى الطابق 12 تكاسلت كثير صار بدي اي وسيلة صحيجة وسريعة للوصول لنتيجة


 
العفو م. فاطمة.. 
ولكني لم أقصد إضافة هذا العزم يدوياً، كما أن قيمة هذا العزم صغيرة جداً مقارنة بالعزوم الناتجة عن الحمولات الأفقية المطبقة بالنسبة لهذا المبنى المؤلف من 12 طابق.. إذاً عملية التقريب ونمذجة الأعمدة فوق بعضها محورياً هي عملية مقبولة نسبياً.. ولكن تبقى فقط الاحترازات في مشاهدة النتائج والتعامل معها..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ابو الحلول لو كان العزم صغيرما كنت احترت انا لو عندي مجال كنت اعدت الدراسة على Roobot
لان المهندسين الي يشتغلو ب Roobot في كيفية ليحسبو بدقة شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ابو الحلول لو كان العزم صغيرما كنت احترت انا لو عندي مجال كنت اعدت الدراسة على Roobot
> لان المهندسين الي يشتغلو ب Roobot في كيفية ليحسبو بدقة شكرا


 
صدقيني أختي فاطمة، النتائج في هذه الحالة من النمذجة لن تفرق كثيراً مقارنة بالنسبة للنمذجة الدقيقة 100% ، وخاصة بالنسبة لهذا المبنى المؤلف من 12 طابق..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال للأخوة الأكارم سيما أستاذي أبو الحلول المتكرم بتتبع معظم الأسئلة
ورد في ملحق الزلازل في الكود السوري اعتبار الزلزال مؤثرا على المبنى بدءا من منسوب سطح الأرض 
أي أن الأقبية تحت الأرض لا تدخل في الحساب الزلزالي وبالنمذجة نعتبر الوثاقة عند المنسوب0.00+ 
بالتالي بلاطة الطابق الأرضي عند الوثاقة السؤال الأن لو كانت بلاطة الأرضي متعددة المناسيب 
(جزء منها عند المنسوب +0.00 وجزء أخر عند المنسوب+1.3 مثلا)
هل نعتبر وجود تأثير العمود القصير على منطقة تغير المنسوب 
(أي وكأنه صار عندي بلاطة على ارتفاع 1.3 من الوثاقة وهي محمولة على جدران وأعمدة)
فهل يحصل تأثير الأعمدة القصيرة على هذه الأعمدة والجدران أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا...
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سؤال للأخوة الأكارم سيما أستاذي أبو الحلول المتكرم بتتبع معظم الأسئلة
> ورد في ملحق الزلازل في الكود السوري اعتبار الزلزال مؤثرا على المبنى بدءا من منسوب سطح الأرض
> أي أن الأقبية تحت الأرض لا تدخل في الحساب الزلزالي وبالنمذجة نعتبر الوثاقة عند المنسوب0.00+
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أخي skill.. 
لا يا أخي، أرجو الانتباه جيداً لهذه النقطة المهمة.. ليس هذا المقصود أبداً في الملحق الثاني للكود العربي السوري الخاص بالزلازل، ولكن المقصود:
يتم اعتماد الطابق السفلي هو الطابق فوق طابق القبو فقط في حالة كون طابق القبو محاط إحاطة كاملة (بشكل صندوق كامل) بالجدران الاستنادية، أي أن المبنى وكأنه موثوق تماماً عند هذا الطابق، أما غير هذه الحالة فيجب اعتبار الطابق السفلي هو أسفل طابق القبو، أي الأساسات مباشرة..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزا الله أخي أبا الحلول خير الجزاء
يبدو أن التعبير خانني مرة أخرى ونسيت أن أبين أن ذلك في حالة كون طابق القبو محاط إحاطة كاملة (بشكل صندوق كامل) بالجدران الاستنادية، ولكن مع هذا يبقى استفساري عن الطابق الأرضي متعدد المناسيب وفكرة الأعمدة القصيرة قائما
في الحقيقة هذا الأمر واجهني في مشروع التخرج ولم يكن حينها عندي المتسع من الوقت للإستفسار عن ذلك واكتفيت بكلام الدكتور دون أن يعطيني التبرير العلمي المقنع
مجددا أعتذر عن عدم الوضوح وذلك لتشتت ذهني وانشغالي ببعض الأمور 
فلا تنسونا من الدعاء 
ولكم التحية.....


----------



## مسلم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم زياد جمعة ( إن لم أكن مخطئا في الإسم )

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

سؤالي هو كيفية توصيف الإحداثيات في برنامج إيتاب 

طبعا بطريقة مختلفة عن الإحداثيات الإفتراضية التي يقدمها البرنامج في بداية تشغيله

بمعنى أصح كيف أحصل على المرونة في التحكم في الإحداثيات في برنامج ايتاب كما هو في الساب حيث أني لاحظت أن برنامج الإيتاب يجبرني على اختيار عدد طوابق معين ممكن يجعل الرسم أكثر تعقيدا 

أفيدونا رحمكم الله 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## mtm6224 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الدمك (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد تحميل برنامج ايتابس 9.2


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو توضيح الطريقة التي يتم فيها نقل الحمولات من البلاطات إلى الجوائز في برنامج الساب لكي نحصل على نتائج تحليل صحيحة للجوائز ؟ .


----------



## أبو نادر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو توضيح الطريقة التي يتم فيها نقل الحمولات من البلاطات إلى الجوائز في برنامج الساب لكي نحصل على نتائج تحليل صحيحة للجوائز ؟ .



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإن كنت أعلم أني لست أهلا لأقف على هذا الثغر 
ولكن أقول وبالله التوفيق وبانتظار أساتذتنا الأفاضل:
وفق طريقة العناصر المحدودة التي تعتمدها معظم البرامج العالمية (طبعا ساب أحدها)
يجب أن نؤمن تقسيم ( mesh )صحيح بحيث تتوافق تقسيمات البلاطة مع تقسيمات الجائز الحامل
وبحيث لو فعلنا خيار التقلص shrink سنجد كل جزء من البلاطة متوافق مع تقسيمات الجوائز 
ويمكن الاستعاضة عن تماثل التقسيمات بتفعيل خيار auto line conctraint
إلا أن توافق التقسيمات هو الأمر المحبذ أكثر


----------



## فادي مكارم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى الأخ المهندس أبو الحلول:
شكرا جزيلا على ردك على طريقة تصميم الكورز بالإيتابس و أنا آسف جدا على تأخري بالشكرولكن لظروف العمل.

الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وإن كنت أعلم أني لست أهلا لأقف على هذا الثغر
> ولكن أقول وبالله التوفيق وبانتظار أساتذتنا الأفاضل:
> وفق طريقة العناصر المحدودة التي تعتمدها معظم البرامج العالمية (طبعا ساب أحدها)
> ...


 
تماماً.. بارك الله فيك م. skill

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فادي مكارم قال:


> إلى الأخ المهندس أبو الحلول:
> شكرا جزيلا على ردك على طريقة تصميم الكورز بالإيتابس و أنا آسف جدا على تأخري بالشكرولكن لظروف العمل.
> 
> الله يعطيك العافي


 
واجبنا خيو .. لا داعي للشكر، أنا آخر واحد بفكر فيه 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## المهندس الحائر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي مكارم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

عندي سؤال بسيط بس محيرني لو سمحتو:
M22 and M33
هل M22 هي العزم حول محور إل x و لا أقصد بإتجاه المحورx بل الدوران حوله?
و هل M33 هي العزم حول محور ال Y ؟

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Abo Fares (10 أكتوبر 2008)

فادي مكارم قال:


> عندي سؤال بسيط بس محيرني لو سمحتو:
> M22 And M33
> هل M22 هي العزم حول محور إل X و لا أقصد بإتجاه المحورx بل الدوران حوله?
> و هل M33 هي العزم حول محور ال Y ؟
> ...


 
أعتقد أن سؤالك عن العزوم في الكمرات والأعمدة، أليس كذلك؟؟ إذ أن العزوم في البلاطات هي M11 و M22 .. 
في العناصر الإطارية (الأعمدة - الجوائز) هذه العزوم هي العزوم حول هذه المحاور المحلية، والتي يمكن الحصول عليها بتطبيق قاعدة اليد اليمنى.. 
وأما بالنسبة للبلاطات، فهي العزوم باتجاه هذه المحاور المحليه، وليس حولها..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فادي مكارم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أعتقد أن سؤالك عن العزوم في الكمرات والأعمدة، أليس كذلك؟؟ إذ أن العزوم في البلاطات هي M11 و M22 ..
> في العناصر الإطارية (الأعمدة - الجوائز) هذه العزوم هي العزوم حول هذه المحاور المحلية، والتي يمكن الحصول عليها بتطبيق قاعدة اليد اليمنى..
> وأما بالنسبة للبلاطات، فهي العزوم باتجاه هذه المحاور المحليه، وليس حولها..
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


 
لكن هل 22 هو المحور X و 33 هو المحورy في العناصر الإطارية؟
و بعد إذنك، هل لك أن تشرح لنا كيفية إستعمال قاعدة اليد اليمنى للحصول على هذه المحاور؟
و في البلاطات، هل نحصل على اتجاه المحاور 11 و 22 ؟

أنا آسف إن كنت قد أثقلت عليك بأسئلتي و لكن المشكلة أني حديث العهد بالبرنامج؟

تقبل مني خالص شكري و تقديري......


----------



## Abo Fares (11 أكتوبر 2008)

فادي مكارم قال:


> لكن هل 22 هو المحور X و 33 هو المحورy في العناصر الإطارية؟
> و بعد إذنك، هل لك أن تشرح لنا كيفية إستعمال قاعدة اليد اليمنى للحصول على هذه المحاور؟
> و في البلاطات، هل نحصل على اتجاه المحاور 11 و 22 ؟
> 
> ...


 
طبعاً لا يوجد مشكلة أخي في السؤال، خود راحتك..
ولكن لا أكيد ليست كذلك، وإلا فلماذا تم وضعها في البرنامج وتمت تسميتها بالمحاور المحلية؟؟

المحاور العامة: هي المحاور الأحداثية الديكارتية X - Y - Z المتعامدة مع بعضها البعض والمشكلة لمستويات ثلاث متعامدة مع بعضها البعض، جهات هذه المحاور معروفة، حيث أن المحوران الأفقيان هما X - Y والمحور الشاقولي هو Z

المحاور المحلية: هي المحاور الثلاث المتعامدة مع بعضها البعض والمشكلة لمستويات ثلاث متعامدة مع بعضها البعض، جهات هذه المحاور تتعلق بنوع العنصر الإنشائي في المبنى (عمود - كمرة - بلاطة - جدار)، وهذه الجهات موضحة تماماً في المانيوال الخاص بالبرنامج أو في أي نوطة أو كتاب لشرح البرنامج..

وكلمحة سريعة: 
المحور 1 لونه أحمر، والمحور 2 لونه أبيض، والمحور 3 لونه فيروزي (قريب للأزرق السماوي)
في الكمرات: المحور 1 مواز للكمرة، المحور 2 عمودي شاقولي، المحور 3 عمودي أفقي
في الأعمدة: المحور 1 مواز للعمود، المحور 2 عمودي لجهة اليمين، المحور 3 عمودي للداخل
في البلاطات: المحوران 1 و 2 في مستوي البلاطة، 1 باتجاه X ، و2 باتجاه Y (في حال زاوية رسم البلاطة 0)

يمكن مشاهدة هذه المحاور المحلية من set building view options ومن ثم اختيار line local axes و area local axes

أخي الكريم، معرفة هذه المحاور والتعامل معها هو أمر أساسي جداً عند قراءة النتائج، ولا يمكن التعامل أبداً مع البرنامج دون الفهم الواضح لهذه المحاور..

ولكن عن قاعدة اليد اليمنى؟؟!! بدي ازعل منك كتير هيك 

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فادي مكارم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك يا مهندس أبو الحلول. اسم على مسمى و الله.

الله يعطيك العافي و أتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم و التطور.

من أجل قاعدة اليد اليمنى فلازم تزعل مني (معك حق فهي من الأساسيات بس لكل حصان كبوا خيوووووو)


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بايل قال:


> أخي الكريم زياد جمعة ( إن لم أكن مخطئا في الإسم )
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> ...


 



بمكنك اخي ان تختار عدد الطوابق المطلوبة ثم تفعل custom story data و تغير الاحداثيات كما تشاء و شكرا


----------



## جلال الله (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال عن برنامج ال 
عن طريقة تعريف قدرة تحمل التربة
هل ندخل قيمة ال subgrade مساوية لقدرة تحمل التربة مع العلم أن واحدةالsubgrade هي ال ton/m3 
كما أعرف وهل هناك أي علاقة تساهم في معرفة قيمة ال subgrade انطلاقا من قدرة تحمل التربة 


والشكر الجزيل لمن يجاوب عن هذا السؤال


----------



## wesam1970 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف يمكن التخلص من warnings الناتجة من عملية mesh للسلاب في الايتابس
وماهي افضل الطرق لعمل المش بدون ان تظهر warnings عند عملية التحليل
شكري للجميع وبالخصوص مشرفنا العزيز ابو الحلول الذي دائما يمدنا بالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

wesam1970 قال:


> كيف يمكن التخلص من warnings الناتجة من عملية mesh للسلاب في الايتابس
> وماهي افضل الطرق لعمل المش بدون ان تظهر warnings عند عملية التحليل
> شكري للجميع وبالخصوص مشرفنا العزيز ابو الحلول الذي دائما يمدنا بالمعلومات القيمة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أولاً لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم، فأنا أجود بما أعلم ولا تعلم، وأنت تجود بما تعلم ولا أعلم.. 

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع، هو فعلاً أثارني كثيراً ولم أجد له حلاً.. دائمــــــــــــــاً عند رسم بلاطات ذات شكل معين غير منتظم نلاحظ بأنه يظهر لدينا عند التحليل عدة رسائي تحذير (warning) ولكني حقيقة لم أعرف مالسبب، وسألت العديد عنها، وأيضاً لم أعرف مالسبب.. الرسائل تقول بأنه هناك عدم دقة في رسم البلاطة بالرقم الـ 11 بعد الصفر، لذا اعتقدت في النهاية أنها ربما من البرنامج ولا داعي للخوف من ذلك (هذا مجرد ما أعتقده شخصياً)..

أتمنى من الزملاء مناقشة هذا الموضوع.. 

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## جلال الله (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أولا سؤالي الماضي عن برناج ال safe 
والان أريد أن اسأل عن الايتاب
هل تصميم جدران القص افضل اذا عرفناها ك uniforme او عرفناها ك T & C 
والرجاء الجواب عن سؤالي في برنامج ال safe
,a;vh


----------



## محمد مخلوف يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم ممكن تعليم etab & safi لمهندس يعرف sap


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جلال الله قال:


> أولا سؤالي الماضي عن برناج ال safe
> والان أريد أن اسأل عن الايتاب
> هل تصميم جدران القص افضل اذا عرفناها ك uniforme او عرفناها ك T & C
> والرجاء الجواب عن سؤالي في برنامج ال safe
> ,a;vh


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول أخي الكريم، تم التطرق إليه في أكثر من موضوع هنا في الملتقى وقد أخذ حقه الوافي من النقاش، يمكن الوصول إلى هذه المواضيع من خلال البحث في الملتقى.. وأما عن القيمة المعتمدة، فتؤخذ قيمة تقريبية هي قدرة تحمل التربة مضروبة (كغ/سم2) مضروبة بألف..

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني، فالأفضل هو uniform ، ولكن الأفضل بلا شك هو رسم الجدار على section designer وتوزيع التسليح فيه من أعمدة مخفية وتسليح إنشائي داخلي، وخاصة إذا كان الجدار مؤلف من مجموعة من الجدران المتراكبة (نواة مثلاً) فيجب في هذه الحالة رسم مقطع الجدار على section designer والتحقق من مقاومته..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أستاذنا العزيز أبو الحلول لقد قمتم سابقا وردا على أحد الأسئلة 
برفع نوطة متميزة جدا لدورة تدريبية في برنامجي ايتابس وسيف
في الحقيقة كانت عندي مطبوعة أيضا حصلت عليها من مكتبة بالقرب من كلية الهندسة المدنية بدمشق
وقد أبهرتني هذه النوطة بما حوته من معلومات قيمة خاصة بما يتعلق بموضوع الزلازل وكيفية استنباط طيف الاستجابة
و معاجة موضوع اختيار جدران القص والجملة الانشائية بحيث نحصل على قيمة للدور مناسبة وقوة قص قاعدية أقل ما يمكن
وغيرها من المواضيع الشيقة فلو ارتأيتم طرح هذه النوطة للمناقشة بين الأعضاء الأكارم ولو بوضوع منفصل
لحصل من ذلك والله أعلم خير كثير ونفع كبير والله ولي التوفيق....
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> أستاذنا العزيز أبو الحلول لقد قمتم سابقا وردا على أحد الأسئلة
> برفع نوطة متميزة جدا لدورة تدريبية في برنامجي ايتابس وسيف
> في الحقيقة كانت عندي مطبوعة أيضا حصلت عليها من مكتبة بالقرب من كلية الهندسة المدنية بدمشق
> وقد أبهرتني هذه النوطة بما حوته من معلومات قيمة خاصة بما يتعلق بموضوع الزلازل وكيفية استنباط طيف الاستجابة
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي skill.. النوطة فعلاً جيدة، ولكنها تحوي بعض نقاط الضعف (أقول بعض)، يمكنك الذهاب لنفس المكتبة وشراء النوطة الأحدث، فهي أصح وأشمل.. أنا لم أقتنيها ولكن وجدتها عند أحد الزملاء..
بالنسبة لوضع موضوع يشرح البرنامج بشكل كامل وفق تسلسل النوطة هذه مع مناقشة تسلسل الخطوات هو أمر جيد ومفيد.. بس خليها عالتيسير.. فقط بسبب ضيق الوقت قليلاً، وإن شاء الله سيكون ذلك في المستقبل القريب..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## وليد عدوى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

من فضلكم من لدية برنامج Safe فانا اريد البرنمج


----------



## silo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*كيف يتم اختيار المعاملات المستخدمة فى تحليل الزلازل فى ال etabs طبقا للكود المصرى
soil profile type
seismic zone factor
overstrength factor 
time period​*

و ما هى ال load combinations فى هذه الحالة .


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

للاسف الكود المصري لاحمال الزلازل غير مضمن ضمن برنامج الايتابز
لكن يمكن حساب الاحمال يدويا وادخالها بالبرنامج يدويا 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## جلال الله (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الزميل المهندس أبو الحلول
من أجل موضوع ال subgrade لقد اطلعت على النقاش حوله ولكن عندما قارنت بين الحل اليدوي ونتائج ال safe لأكثر من نموذج لاحظت زيادة في تسليح البرنامج بنسبة 1.5 على الأقل رغم أني في الدراسة اليدوية عممت تسليح الشريحة المترية الأكثر اجهادا ومن هنا أتى تساؤلي.... 
وبالنسبة لقولك " فتؤخذ قيمة تقريبية هي قدرة تحمل التربة مضروبة (كغ/سم2) مضروبة بألف.." هل ندخلها عندما تكون واحدات البرتامج ton-m ? 
وشكرا جزيلا على ردك


----------



## silo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخ سامر على اهتمامك
ارجو توضيح كيف يتم حساب الاحمال وادخالها بالبرنامج يدويا 
و ما هى ال load combinations فى هذه الحالة . و اسف لازعاجك


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ جلال الله
نقوم بضرب قدرة تحمل التربة 1200
مثلا قدرة تحمل التربة 2كلغ/سم2
2*12000= 24000 بوحدات الكيلونيوتن متر
2*1200 = 2400 بوحدات الطن


الاخ silo
تقوم بحساب الاحمال يدويا كما هي مسائل الجامعه ( وفقا للكود)
وبالنسبة لادخالها يدويا
يجب بدايه رسم المنشا وربط عناصره باستخدام diaphram
ومن ثم
من قائمة define>static load cases
ونقوم بتعريف اسم الحمل Qx,Qy
ونوعها queake
ومن auto lateral load
نختار user loads
من ثم تقوم بادخال الحمل مرة لاتجاه x ومرة لاتجاه y
وبامكانك ادخال نقطة الحمل اما بادخال احداثيات x,y
او بتركيزها مباشرة لديفرام كل دور

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## silo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> الاخ جلال الله
> نقوم بضرب قدرة تحمل التربة 1200
> مثلا قدرة تحمل التربة 2كلغ/سم2
> 2*12000= 24000 بوحدات الكيلونيوتن متر
> ...


 


اخى سامر ,شكرا على اهتمامك ,لدى استفسار 
1 ) ما هى ال load combinations فى هذه الحالة
2 ) الا يكفى ان ادخل الحمل مرة واحدة فى الاتجاه ال critical ( اما x اوy )


----------



## silverfox (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساعدة في تصميم الأسقف المعدنية*

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم:

أنا بحاجة لمساعدة في خطوات تصميم سقف جملوني معدني على برنامج Etabs حيث أني قمت بعمل النموذج الإنشائي الكامل للمقاطع البيتونية وقمت برسم العناصر المعدنية في Autocad واستيرادها في Etabs وقمت بالتحميل والتحليل
وبحاجة لمتابعة الخطوات لمعرفة التصميم الصحيح وتصميم العقد وتصميم اللحامات اللازمة.
وأرجو ذكر خطوات الحل لو سمحتم.
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزا الله أخي أبا الحلول خير الجزاء
> يبدو أن التعبير خانني مرة أخرى ونسيت أن أبين أن ذلك في حالة كون طابق القبو محاط إحاطة كاملة (بشكل صندوق كامل) بالجدران الاستنادية، ولكن مع هذا يبقى استفساري عن الطابق الأرضي متعدد المناسيب وفكرة الأعمدة القصيرة قائما
> في الحقيقة هذا الأمر واجهني في مشروع التخرج ولم يكن حينها عندي المتسع من الوقت للإستفسار عن ذلك واكتفيت بكلام الدكتور دون أن يعطيني التبرير العلمي المقنع
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخ still عندك حق في سؤالك لان الاعمدة القصيرة هي التي سببت كارثة في عدد كبير من البنايات فنحن في الجزائر لا حظت خطورت الاعمدة القصيرة و هي ممنوعة عندنا فالمثل الدي اعطيت يتلزم منك رفع الحائط الصندوق الى 1.3+ و لايسمح بتاتا بعمود قصير سابحث لك عن صور ما احدثته الاعمدة القصيرة عندنا ان وجدتها و شكرا


----------



## أبو نادر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للأخت فاطمة كلام جيد وأنتظر مزيد من التفاعل من الأخوة الكبار للإدلاء بدلوهم في الموضوع وهنا أطرح سؤال أخر أعتقد أنه مهم وخاصة في النمذجة المتكاملة للمبنى:
نعلم بأن التوصيات في مختلف الكودات توصي بتقليل عدد العناصر في النموذج
فبافتراض أني صممت البلاطات خارج النموذج فأيها أفضل للتمثيل في نمذج حساب الزلازل:
1_أن أنمذج الجوائز وأحملها حملات البلاطات
2_أن أضع بلاطة على كامل السقف بدون جوائز بسماكة قليلة جدا0.0001سم ثم أحملها بكامل حمولات السقف 

علما بأنه قدتكون البلاطات مختلفة حسب الطابق (هوري وأخرى مصمتة وأخرى فطرية.....)


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> شكرا للأخت فاطمة كلام جيد وأنتظر مزيد من التفاعل من الأخوة الكبار للإدلاء بدلوهم في الموضوع وهنا أطرح سؤال أخر أعتقد أنه مهم وخاصة في النمذجة المتكاملة للمبنى:
> نعلم بأن التوصيات في مختلف الكودات توصي بتقليل عدد العناصر في النموذج
> فبافتراض أني صممت البلاطات خارج النموذج فأيها أفضل للتمثيل في نمذج حساب الزلازل:
> 1_أن أنمذج الجوائز وأحملها حملات البلاطات
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أخي skill..
نعم هو كلام دقيق تماماً بأن النمذجة الأصح هي تلك التي تعتمد نمذجة أقل عدد ممكن من العناصر الإنشائية التي يمكنها التعبير عن المنشأ تماماً.. ولكن وجهة نظري الشخصية هي برسم البلاطات كما هي تماماً..
بالنسبة للحل الأول، هو حل وارد وجيد، ولكن ينبغي عند النمذجة تخصيص ديافرامات صلدة حتى نربط جميع النقاط في البلاطة في المستوي الواحد مع بعضها البعض..
أما بالنسبة للحل الثاني، ربما لم أفهمه جيداً، ما فهمته هو أنك تريد أن ترسم الأعمدة والجدران والبلاطات دون رسم الجوائز، إذا كان كذلك فأعتقد بأن الحل ليس صحيحاً، وخاصة بأنك ألغيت دور الإطارات مهما كان نوعها ونسبة مقاومتها للأحمال الأفقية إلغاءً تاماً..

على كل حال، ننتظر مساهمة الأساتذة الكرام لإثراء النقاش..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

silo قال:


> شكرا اخ سامر على اهتمامك
> ارجو توضيح كيف يتم حساب الاحمال وادخالها بالبرنامج يدويا
> و ما هى ال load combinations فى هذه الحالة . و اسف لازعاجك


 


samersss قال:


> الاخ silo
> تقوم بحساب الاحمال يدويا كما هي مسائل الجامعه ( وفقا للكود)
> وبالنسبة لادخالها يدويا
> يجب بدايه رسم المنشا وربط عناصره باستخدام diaphram
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أولاً أعتذر أخي الكريم عن عدم استطاعتي على الإجابة بما يتعلق بالكود المصري، حيث أني لم أطلع عليه، وأشكر المهندس سامر على شرحه الجميل، وأضيف بعض النقاط المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع التي قمت بوضعها في مشاركة ضمن موضوع سابق..
الموضوع هو: 




كيف يقوم الساب بحل احمال الرياح والزلازل 

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً أخي Skill..
> نعم هو كلام دقيق تماماً بأن النمذجة الأصح هي تلك التي تعتمد نمذجة أقل عدد ممكن من العناصر الإنشائية التي يمكنها التعبير عن المنشأ تماماً.. ولكن وجهة نظري الشخصية هي برسم البلاطات كما هي تماماً..
> ...



نعم أخي م.أبو الحلول كلامك دقيق وفهمك صحيح ولكني (كعادتي):80::80: نسيت أن أنبه أن الحالة الثانية في حالة الجملة المقاومة للزلازل جدران قص فقط(كما في مشروع التخرج)
-بالنسبة لنوطة دورة إيتابس الجديدة التى حدثتني عنها فقد حصلت عليها (من عمو أبو محفوظ) وسأحاول رفعها قريبا مع بعض النوط الأخرى إن شاء الله تعالى
في الختام أقول لك:
جزاك الله خيرا وأطعمك طيرا وأنكحك بكرا ورزقك من البنات والبين عشرا:68::68::68:


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

skill قال:


> نعم أخي م.أبو الحلول كلامك دقيق وفهمك صحيح ولكني (كعادتي):80::80: نسيت أن أنبه أن الحالة الثانية في حالة الجملة المقاومة للزلازل جدران قص فقط(كما في مشروع التخرج)
> -بالنسبة لنوطة دورة إيتابس الجديدة التى حدثتني عنها فقد حصلت عليها (من عمو أبو محفوظ) وسأحاول رفعها قريبا مع بعض النوط الأخرى إن شاء الله تعالى
> في الختام أقول لك:
> جزاك الله خيرا وأطعمك طيرا وأنكحك بكرا ورزقك من البنات والبين عشرا:68::68::68:


 
أهلاً أخي skill.. 

بالنسبة للطريقة الثانية أفضل أن نناقشها مع الأساتذة الكرام..

بالنسبة للنوطة إياها، نشكرك جزيل الشكر سلفاً أخي skill على رفعها على الملتقى، فهي حقاً مرجع جيد لبرنامجي الإيتابس والسيف..

بالنسبة للدعاء، حلو كتير، ادعيلي ياه في ظهر الغيب   :67:


----------



## eng.whitemoon (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي هذه المناقشات واريد ان اسال في برنامج الساب سؤال بسيط حيث اني في بدايه تعاملي مع البرنامج هل عند ادخال تعريف قطاع الكمرة اخصم منها سمك البلاطة ام لا يعني لو قطاع الكمرة 25*60 مثلا والبلاطة 14 سم هل ادخل الكمرة علي البرنامج 46*25 ؟ شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أكتوبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي هذه المناقشات واريد ان اسال في برنامج الساب سؤال بسيط حيث اني في بدايه تعاملي مع البرنامج هل عند ادخال تعريف قطاع الكمرة اخصم منها سمك البلاطة ام لا يعني لو قطاع الكمرة 25*60 مثلا والبلاطة 14 سم هل ادخل الكمرة علي البرنامج 46*25 ؟ شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً eng.whitemoon.. بالنسبة لقطاع الكمرات عند التعريف يجب أخذه بشكل كامل، ولا يخصم منه سماكة البلاطة.. أي في حالتك هذه تبقى أبعاد القطاع هي: 25×60

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً eng.whitemoon.. بالنسبة لقطاع الكمرات عند التعريف يجب أخذه بشكل كامل، ولا يخصم منه سماكة البلاطة.. أي في حالتك هذه تبقى أبعاد القطاع هي: 25×60
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


 
عنده حق eng.whitemoon يسئل لانه في احد الدروس لdr iraki و التي نزلت بالمنتدى اخد الدكتور 60-14 مما جعل الاخ يتسائل على ما اعتقد انا عن نفسي كنت دائما اخد size كله دون حدف سمك البلاطة و شكرا


----------



## samersss (19 أكتوبر 2008)

وجهه النظر في ادخال قطاع الكمرة مطروحا منه سمك البلاطة
هو ان لايقوم البرنامج بحساب هذه المنطقه مرتين وادخالها كمل ميت

حيث ان البرامج لا تقوم بطرح عرض الكمرة من السقف 
اي ان المنطقه المشتركة تحسب مرتين

فاذا كنت تريد فقط احمال يمكن ادخال ارتفاع الكمرة بعد طرحة من سمك السقف
واذا كنت تريد اعتماد تصميم البرنامج للكمر
يجب ادخال الكمرة كما هي 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## SAB (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة كان عندي 3 اسئلة محيرين :
1-هل ياخذ etabs في الاعتبار وجود حديد التسليح في الكمرات عند حساب الترخيم وهل قيم الترخيم في etabs هي القيم الفعلية التي يمكن مقارنتها بالحدود المسموحه للترخيم في الكود؟
2-عند عمل نمذجة للبشة ترتكز علي خوازيق فيsafe ما هي قيمة subgrade التي يتم ادخالها في البرنامج؟
3-ماهي قيمة property modifier الخاص ب torsion المعتادة للكمرات التي يتم ادخالها في etabs هل هي 1 ام اقل؟
و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## eng.whitemoon (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكركم كثيرا اخواني علي سرعة الرد و الاهتمام*

اشكركم كثيرا اخواني علي سرعة الرد و الاهتمام
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وعذرا لي سؤال اخر هل يجب ادخال السلم للمبني عند تحليل البلاطات و الكمرات لسقف او ممكن حل السلم بمفرده دون ادخاله علي نفس السقف


----------



## Abo Fares (20 أكتوبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> اشكركم كثيرا اخواني علي سرعة الرد و الاهتمام
> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> وعذرا لي سؤال اخر هل يجب ادخال السلم للمبني عند تحليل البلاطات و الكمرات لسقف او ممكن حل السلم بمفرده دون ادخاله علي نفس السقف


 
أهلاً eng.whitemoon.. 

نعم يمكن دراسة السلم لوحده، والاستعاضة عنه بأي بلاطة عادية لها نفس الوزن..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## eng.whitemoon (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لك مهندس ابو الحلول*

شكرا لك مهندس ابو الحلول
جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد السريع


----------



## eng.whitemoon (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*

سؤال من فضلكم لوعندي في الرسم الانشائي مثلا تراس او بلكونة بشكل منحني او دائري وانا عايزه ادخل الملف من الاتوكاد الي الساب فهل ارسم البلكونة دي علي انها خط بامر Line علشان اعمل Import للملف علي الساب ولا المفروض تترسم ازاي ؟


----------



## asd salim (22 أكتوبر 2008)

hi..sir..
pls give me details about van mosses stresses and where that are used...


----------



## أبو نادر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> سؤال من فضلكم لوعندي في الرسم الانشائي مثلا تراس او بلكونة بشكل منحني او دائري وانا عايزه ادخل الملف من الاتوكاد الي الساب فهل ارسم البلكونة دي علي انها خط بامر Line علشان اعمل Import للملف علي الساب ولا المفروض تترسم ازاي ؟



الساب يفهم من ملف اللأتوكاد النقطة والخط والسطح ولا يفهم المنحني لذلك عليك تقسيم القوس أولا 
بالأمر divide الى عدد معين من الأقسام حسب الدقة المطلوبة ثم تصل بين هذه النقاط بقطع مستقيمة
ثم تمسح القوس بعد ذلك يمكنك التصدير بأمان الى ساب2000
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله....


----------



## SAB (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة كان عندي 3 اسئلة محيرين :
1-هل ياخذ etabs في الاعتبار وجود حديد التسليح في الكمرات عند حساب الترخيم وهل قيم الترخيم في etabs هي القيم الفعلية التي يمكن مقارنتها بالحدود المسموحه للترخيم في الكود؟
2-عند عمل نمذجة للبشة ترتكز علي خوازيق فيsafe ما هي قيمة subgrade التي يتم ادخالها في البرنامج؟
3-ماهي قيمة property modifier الخاص ب torsion المعتادة للكمرات التي يتم ادخالها في etabs هل هي 1 ام اقل؟
و جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## SAB (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال اخر 
هل قيمة subgrade في برنامج safe هي قيمة ثابتة ام هناك علاقة بينها وبين bearing capacity للتربة ؟


----------



## khad4 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ما الفرق بين تقسيم
shear wall as one pier or as adjacent piers
وايهما اصح فى النتائج


----------



## khad4 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 
> بالنسبة لدراسة وتصميم الكور على أنها جدار واحد وليس جدار مؤلف من عدة جدران، يجب تسمية جميع الجدران المؤلفة له باسم واحد، وذلك من الأمر: Assign - Shell/Area - Pier Label
> 
> ...


هل يتم التعامل على اساس ان الجدران المتجاورة ك finite element (shell element) أو
ان كل جزء كحائط مستقل مرتبط بالحائط المجاور بنفس ال boundary conditions


----------



## khad4 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> للأسف فهذه إحدى أمراض استلام المهندسين القدماء لمفاصل الحياة في نفابة المهندسين و معظمهم لا يعرف عن الكمبيوتر شيء و الغالبية لا تعلم شيئاً في البرامج الانشائية و هم لا يتطورون و لا يريدون لأحد أن يطور العمل الهندسي في النقابة لأن هذا يزحزح الكراسي من تحتهم ... فالإنسان بطبعه يخاف مما يجهل .
> 
> 
> أقول هذا من بليغ الأسى – فلن تصدق حجم الهجوم الذي يشنه يومياً علينا قدماء المهندسين في النقابة - لكن هذا مؤقت بإذن الله و لا بد للمعلوماتية أن تخترق الجيل المتحجر و القديم البالي و قد بدأ ذلك فعلاً منذ دخول اشتراطات الدراسة الزلزالية في سوريا حيث اضطر القدماء للسماح بدخول البرامج الهندسية حيث من الصعب جداً دراسة مبنى معقد يدوياً لمقاومة الزلازل ...
> ...


الاخ الفاضل م. ابو بكر 
انا لست من سوريا ولكن التمس العذر للقدماء فى احيانا يتم رفض حل نتائج الاسقف على البرامج المختلفة لاختلاف الدقة من النماذج المختلفة finite element generation
وكذلك لضعف العديد من المهندسين بكل اسف فى theory of structures

وكما ذكر احد الزملاء فى مشاركته
"شكراً على الفائدة جميعاً ..... عندي سؤال إذا تكرمتم .... عندي سقف حليته ببرنامج سيف مرة وكان مقاس العنصر المساحي للتقسيم 0.5*0.5 ومرة أخري حليته بالساب 10 وكان مقاس عنصر التقسيم 0.25*0.25 ووجدت البرنامج بطئ فحليته ثالث مرة بعنصر مقاسه 1 * 1 وكانت النتائج مختلفة فقيم العزوم السالبة والموجبة في الحالة الأولى أكبر من الثانية والثانية اكبر من الثالثة ... انا أعرف لماذا ...* ولكن أي النتائج اعتمد* ؟؟؟؟"


----------



## جلال الله (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الى المهندس ابو بكر
انا موافق تماما على ما ذكرته حول وضع النقابة عندنا في سورياوحول جهل المهندسين بقيمة البرامج الانشائية
فانا مثلا عندما تخرجت كنت اتقن برنامج ستاد برو ولكن عندما بدأت العمل الهندسي فوجئت اني لم اجد اي مهندس يدقق على الستاد بل وسمعت تعليقات سخيفة انه برنامج سئ " قال انو يعني هم فيهم يقيمو هالبرنامج "عندها اضطريت اسال عن البرنامج الذي يعتمدونه وهكذا سعيت نحو اتقان الايتاب
سؤال عن تخفيض عزوم العطالة.
لدينا في الكود العربي السوري طبعة 2004 في الباب الثامن ذكر حول تخفيضها الى 0.6 ولكن اتا برأيي هذا كثير جدا وانا في مشاريعي اخفض الى 0.8 . اريد ان أسأل عن صحة هذا الأمر
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد عدوى (25 أكتوبر 2008)

برجاء برنامج sap2000 11.08 او sap2000 12.01


----------



## حبوكا (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عندى سؤال فى الساب 
هل لابد عند تعريف القطاعات فى الساب ان نعمل تعديل على قيم set modifiers وما هى هذه القيم واهميتها 
شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جلال الله قال:


> الى المهندس ابو بكر
> انا موافق تماما على ما ذكرته حول وضع النقابة عندنا في سورياوحول جهل المهندسين بقيمة البرامج الانشائية
> فانا مثلا عندما تخرجت كنت اتقن برنامج ستاد برو ولكن عندما بدأت العمل الهندسي فوجئت اني لم اجد اي مهندس يدقق على الستاد بل وسمعت تعليقات سخيفة انه برنامج سئ " قال انو يعني هم فيهم يقيمو هالبرنامج "عندها اضطريت اسال عن البرنامج الذي يعتمدونه وهكذا سعيت نحو اتقان الايتاب
> سؤال عن تخفيض عزوم العطالة.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أعتقد أن الأمر ليس بالسوء الذي تتحدثون عنه، أتكلم بالنسبة للموضوع الذي تتحدثون عنه وهو قبول البرامج في النقابة، حيث أني لم أجد أي صعوبة تذكر في ذلك، حتى أنه يوجد طابق كامل هو الطابق السابع لإجراء دورات على هذه البرامج في النقابة.. أنا أتلكم عن فرع دمشق، ولا أعلم إن كان الأمر مختلف في الفروع الأخرى..

بالنسبة للسؤال أخي الكريم، أعطي رأيي ريثما يصل رأي الأخ أبو بكر.. 
صحيح أن الأرقام هي كذلك في الكود العربي السوري، وهي تختلف بين الكودات.. ولكن أعتقد أنها ليس أرقام ثابتة لا يمكن تغييرها، واعتماد الرقم من وجهة نظري يعتمد على خبرة المهندس المصمم، ويختلف باختلاف المشروع المدروس..

تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

حبوكا قال:


> عندى سؤال فى الساب
> هل لابد عند تعريف القطاعات فى الساب ان نعمل تعديل على قيم set modifiers وما هى هذه القيم واهميتها
> شكرا


 
أهلاً أخي، نعم طبعاً لا بد من ذلك، يمكنك من خلال المشاركات أعلاه في هذا الموضوع، ومن خلال البحث في الملتقى الحصول على معلومات كافية عن ذلك حيث تم النقاش طويلاً في هذا الموضوع..

بالنسبة لهذه العوامل، هي تختلف باختلاف كود التصميم..

يمكنك الاستفادة من سبب وجود هذه العوامل من الفقرة التالية:


إن المشكلة الأكثر شيوعاً في التحليل الزلزالي بالنسبة للمنشآت البيتونية المسلحة هي اختيار مجموعة قيم القساوة المنطقية لتستخدم في تحليلات القوة والانتقال.
فهل علينا أن نستخدم خواص مقطع بيتوني كامل (gross concrete section properties)؟ 
أم هل علينا أن نستخدم بعض الخواص المخفضة للمقطع (some reduced section properties)؟ 
أم هل علينا أن نستخدم خواص مقطع بيتوني كامل من أجل أحد نماذج التحليل، واستخدام خواص المقطع المخفض للنماذج الأخرى؟.
إن كودات التصميم الزلزالي هي غير واضحة في شرح هذه القضية، لذا فإن اختيار خواص المقطع المستخدم في التحليل الجانبي بشكل عام، والتحليل الزلزالي بشكل خاص، يختلف بشكل كبير.
من الأمور التي تساهم في تعقيد هذه المسألة العوامل التالية:
.1 على الرغم من أننا افترضنا وللتبسيط بأن سلوك المادة مرن، إلا أن البيتون المسلح مادة غير متجانسة وغير مرنة خطياً.
.2 تختلف القساوة والمرونة المثالية لخواص المادة لمقطع بيتوني مسلح حسب طبيعة سلوك المقطع (مثال: غير متشقق، متشقق والحالة حدية).
.3 لاتسلك كافة العناصر البيتونية المسلحة في المنشأ، ولا كل المقاطع العرضية على طول نفس العنصر نفس السلوك في نفس الوقت.
.4 من أجل العديد من الجوائز، وغيرها من العناصر ذات التسليح غير المتناظر، فإن خواص القساوة في مناطق العزم السالب تختلف عنها في مناطق العزم الموجب.
.5 إن قساوة العناصر والمنشآت البيتونية المسلحة تختلف مع مرور الزمن، وحسب تاريخ تعرضها لقوى الرياح والهزات الأرضية.
.6 إن قساوة العناصر والمنشآت البيتونية المسلحة تختلف حسب كمية الحمولات المطبقة.


مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وليد عدوى قال:


> برجاء برنامج sap2000 11.08 او sap2000 12.01


 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم..

انظر الموضوع التالي: 







sap 2000 v12 ‏(



123) 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم..
> 
> انظر الموضوع التالي:
> 
> ...



ملف الكراك المرفق بهذه المشاركة للأسف يحوي فيروس ولا يمكن استخدامه على جهاز يحوي برنامج للفيروسات يستطيع كشفه


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> ملف الكراك المرفق بهذه المشاركة للأسف يحوي فيروس ولا يمكن استخدامه على جهاز يحوي برنامج للفيروسات يستطيع كشفه


 
أعتذر م. حسان، لم أعرف مسبقاً أنه يحوي فايروس، حيث أني حملت الملف واستخدمته ولم يكتشفه الأنتي فايروس الموجود على جهازي رغم تحديثي له دورياً.. 

هناك موضوعاً آخر في الملتقى يحوي ملف آخر للكراك، أتمنى أن تستطيع من تحميله أخي الكريم.. الموضوع هو:






Crack SAP2000 V12 ‏(



1 2) 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## khad4 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أرسل أصلا بواسطة أبو الحلول مشاهدة المشاركات
السلام عليكم..

بالنسبة لدراسة وتصميم الكور على أنها جدار واحد وليس جدار مؤلف من عدة جدران، يجب تسمية جميع الجدران المؤلفة له باسم واحد، وذلك من الأمر: Assign - Shell/Area - Pier Label

أما عن التصميم والتحقيق:
1- يجب رسم الكور في الـ section designer والذي يمكن الدخول إليه في الإيتابس من:
Design - Shear Wall Design - Design Pier Sections for Checking، حيث نقوم برسم الجدار (مع الانتباه بشكل أساسي للمحاور المحلية) ونقوم بتوزيع التسليح داخل الجدار بعد حساب نسب التسليح يدوياً..
2- ومن ثم نقوم بتخصيص هذا المقطع المرسوم للكور المنمذج من الأمر:
Design - Shear Wall Design - Assign Pier Sections for Checking - General Reinforcing Pier Section - Reinforcement to be Checked مع تخصيص المقطع لأعلى وأسفل الكور..
3- بعد ذلك نقوم بالتصميم من الأمر: Design - Shear Wall Design - Start Design/Check of Structure ..
4- وبهذا يمكننا اختبار تحقق المقط المرسوم على section designer من الضغط على الكور بالزر اليميني للماوس..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


هل يتم التعامل على اساس ان الجدران المتجاورة ك finite element (shell element) أو
ان كل جزء كحائط مستقل مرتبط بالحائط المجاور بنفس ال boundary conditions

*هل من رد*
وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أعتذر م. حسان، لم أعرف مسبقاً أنه يحوي فايروس، حيث أني حملت الملف واستخدمته ولم يكتشفه الأنتي فايروس الموجود على جهازي رغم تحديثي له دورياً..
> 
> هناك موضوعاً آخر في الملتقى يحوي ملف آخر للكراك، أتمنى أن تستطيع من تحميله أخي الكريم.. الموضوع هو:
> 
> ...



شكرا أخ أبو الحلول على اهتمامك
أنا أيضا حملت الكراك السابق في حينه واستعملته على ثلاثة من الأجهزة التي استعملها ولم اتلقى اي رسالة تحذير من برنامج الفيروسات في حينها ولكن بعد حوالي اسبوع وبعد تحديث برنامج الفيروسات بشكل يومي ابتدأت التحذيرات وقام برنامج الفيروسات بحجز الكراك اللذي كنت احتفظ بنسخة منه على الأجهزة من باب الاحتياط.
أما الكراك الثاني اللذي ذكرته في هذه المشاركة فسبق لي تحميله وحاولت استخدامه عند تنصيب البرنامج على جهازي المحمول بعد تعذر استعمال الكراك السابق ولكنه لم يعمل
على أي حال شكرا لاهتمامك وانا أحاول الحصول على مصدر ىخر وفي حال نجاحي سأرفع الكراك الجديد هنا


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا اريد ان اثني واشكر الاخ الاستاذ ابو الحلول لانه وكما ارى دائم التواصل مع الاخوه الاعضاء بالردود المميزه وجزاه الله الخير الكثير , واكرر شكري وافتخاري بك


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> شكرا أخ أبو الحلول على اهتمامك
> أنا أيضا حملت الكراك السابق في حينه واستعملته على ثلاثة من الأجهزة التي استعملها ولم اتلقى اي رسالة تحذير من برنامج الفيروسات في حينها ولكن بعد حوالي اسبوع وبعد تحديث برنامج الفيروسات بشكل يومي ابتدأت التحذيرات وقام برنامج الفيروسات بحجز الكراك اللذي كنت احتفظ بنسخة منه على الأجهزة من باب الاحتياط.
> أما الكراك الثاني اللذي ذكرته في هذه المشاركة فسبق لي تحميله وحاولت استخدامه عند تنصيب البرنامج على جهازي المحمول بعد تعذر استعمال الكراك السابق ولكنه لم يعمل
> على أي حال شكرا لاهتمامك وانا أحاول الحصول على مصدر ىخر وفي حال نجاحي سأرفع الكراك الجديد هنا


 
مشكور أستاذي العزيز.. بارك الله فيك..


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أكتوبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اريد ان اثني واشكر الاخ الاستاذ ابو الحلول لانه وكما ارى دائم التواصل مع الاخوه الاعضاء بالردود المميزه وجزاه الله الخير الكثير , واكرر شكري وافتخاري بك


 
شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي العزيز هادي المهندس، بارك الله فيك، ووفقنا جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعامل الصالح..

تقبل تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أستاذي العزيز.. بارك الله فيك..



أعتذر أخي أبو الحلول, فالكراك الثاني يعمل, وقد أغفلت في البداية اني استعمله مع نظام windows vista اللذي يتطلب run as administrator , وهو يعمل بنجاح عند استعماله بالشكل الصحيح


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أعتذر أخي أبو الحلول, فالكراك الثاني يعمل, وقد أغفلت في البداية اني استعمله مع نظام windows vista اللذي يتطلب run as administrator , وهو يعمل بنجاح عند استعماله بالشكل الصحيح


 
مشكور م. حسان، بارك الله فيك.. 

إذاً الكراك الفعال هو الموجود في الموضوع التالي:






Crack SAP2000 V12 ‏(



12) 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤالي الان فيما يتعلق بالاتابس ادا كان عندنا حائط على محور X و اضطرنا لنضيف له في الاثجاه العمودي له اي y ul;$ و هده القطعة المضافة هل ممكن اعتبارها عمود و يصبح العمود لازق مع الحائط و لا لازم نعتبر shear wall اعلم انه size هو عمود و لاكن هل لاتابس يعطني نتائج صحيحة ادا كان عمود لازق في shaer wall merci


----------



## Abo Fares (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> سؤالي الان فيما يتعلق بالاتابس ادا كان عندنا حائط على محور X و اضطرنا لنضيف له في الاثجاه العمودي له اي Y Ul;$ و هده القطعة المضافة هل ممكن اعتبارها عمود و يصبح العمود لازق مع الحائط و لا لازم نعتبر Shear Wall اعلم انه Size هو عمود و لاكن هل لاتابس يعطني نتائج صحيحة ادا كان عمود لازق في Shaer Wall Merci


 
أهلاً أختي فاطمة.. 
حقيقةً لم أفهم السؤال بشكل جيد، ولكن لا مشكلة في البرنامج في رسم عمود متصل بجدار..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## SAB (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة كان عند 4 اسئلة محيرين :
1-هل ياخذ etabs في الاعتبار وجود حديد التسليح في الكمرات عند حساب الترخيم وهل قيم الترخيم في etabs هي القيم الفعلية التي يمكن مقارنتها بالحدود المسموحه للترخيم في الكود؟
2-عند عمل نمذجة للبشة ترتكز علي خوازيق فيsafe ما هي قيمة subgrade التي يتم ادخالها في البرنامج؟
3-ماهي قيمة property modifier الخاص ب torsion المعتادة للكمرات التي يتم ادخالها في etabs هل هي 1 ام اقل؟
4-هل قيمة subgrade في برنامج safe هي قيمة ثابتة ام هناك علاقة بينها وبين bearing capacity للتربة ؟
و جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت والزميلة فاطمة اعتقد بانني قد فهمت سؤالك . ان البرنامج يتعامل مع العنصر المضاف حسب التعريف السابق للنمزجة فاذا كنت قد عرفته على انه عامود فلا مشكلة فالبرنامج سيتعامل معه على انه عامود اما اذا كنت قد اضفت عنصر معرف على انه جدار ولكن بابعاد تشبه ابعاد العامود فهو سيتعامل معه على انه جداربالابعاد التي رستها .. ارجوا ان اكون قد فهمت السؤال


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هل بانكاننا ان نعرف بلاطة الهودي على الاتابس وما هي الطرقة علما بانني كنت اعرفها عن طريق dik slab فقالوا لي بان هذا غير صحيح


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أكتوبر 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> هل بانكاننا ان نعرف بلاطة الهودي على الاتابس وما هي الطرقة علما بانني كنت اعرفها عن طريق dik slab فقالوا لي بان هذا غير صحيح


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم..

بالنسبة لتعريف البلاطات الهوردي على أنها Deck، هي طريقة صحيحة بالنسبة للبلاطات المستندة من كافة الجهات، أما بالنسبة للبلاطات الظفرية (cantilever) فلا يمكن نمذجتها على أساس أنها Deck، وهو خطأ شائع، حيث أن Deck تعني هي كلوح يستند من الطرفين المتقابلين، أي أنها تشبه الجملة الإنشائية لبلاطة الهوردي في استنادها، حيث أنها تعمل باتجاه واحد هو اتجاه الأعصاب.. وأيضاً هي من النمذجة غير الدقيقة نمذجة البلاطات الظفرية برسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية، ونمذجة البلاطات الداخلية المجاورة لها على أساس أنها Deck.. 
من وجهة نظري المتواضعة، أفضل طريقة لنمذجة بلاطة الهوردي هي رسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية فوقها، ولكن مع الانتباه إلى تداخل الأعصاب مع الجوائز العريضة، وبالتالي حساب الوزن الذاتي لجميع العناصر المتداخلة، يمكن تفادي ذلك من خلال تخفيض الحمولة على الجوائز..

أنتظر مساهمة الأساتذة الكرام في تقديم وجهة نظرهم في الموضوع..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس / ابو الحلول 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
ارسلت اليك استفسارا على الصفحة الرئيسية بعنوان ( استفسار فى برنامج etabs موجه للمهندس ابو الحلول ) ولم يصلنى رد حتى الآن وارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أكتوبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> الأخ المهندس / ابو الحلول
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
> ارسلت اليك استفسارا على الصفحة الرئيسية بعنوان ( استفسار فى برنامج Etabs موجه للمهندس ابو الحلول ) ولم يصلنى رد حتى الآن وارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا


 
أهلاً أخي زعيم الاسكندرية، آسف إذ أني لم أنتبه لوجود الموضوع رغم تواجدي اليومي.. وقد قمت بالرد عليه الآن على قدر معلوماتي المتواضعة..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sab قال:


> çáóáçã úáíßã
> ýí çáíþíþé ßçä úäï 4 çóæáé ãííñíä :
> 1-åá íçîð Etabs ýí çáçúêèçñ æìæï íïíï çáêóáíí ýí çáßãñçê úäï íóçè çáêñîíã æåá þíã çáêñîíã ýí Etabs åí çáþíã çáýúáíé çáêí íãßä ãþçñäêåç èçáíïæï çáãóãæíå ááêñîíã ýí çáßæï¿
> 2-úäï úãá äãðìé ááèôé êñêßò úáí îæçòíþ ýísafe ãç åí þíãé Subgrade çáêí íêã çïîçáåç ýí çáèñäçãì¿
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أخي Sab.. ولكن ماهذا؟؟؟!!!


----------



## kimy (30 أكتوبر 2008)

عندي سؤال في الايتابس واجو الافادة وانا مبتدأ

عند تمثيل مبنى من 15 طابق في الايتابس يتكون من اعمدة وجدران وسقف (flat)

1. هناك حاجة لربط الاعمدة بكمرات؟
2.ربط الاعمدة بالجدران ؟
3. وابن يجب يكون الربط فقط على محيط المبنى ام بالوسط ايضأ؟

4. واذا ربطنا الاعمدة بالجدران ماهي وصف (link) الرابط هل هو rigid ؟

ارجو الشرح


----------



## kimy (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايتابس*

عندي سؤال في الايتابس واجو الافادة وانا مبتدأ

عند تمثيل مبنى من 15 طابق في الايتابس يتكون من اعمدة وجدران وسقف (flat)

1. هناك حاجة لربط الاعمدة بكمرات؟
2.ربط الاعمدة بالجدران ؟
3. وابن يجب يكون الربط فقط على محيط المبنى ام بالوسط ايضأ؟

4. واذا ربطنا الاعمدة بالجدران ماهي وصف (link) الرابط هل هو rigid ؟

ارجو الشرح


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضل ابو الحلول
ارجو المساعدة في برنامج ساب 2000 علما بأنني اتعلم حاليا هذا البرنامج عن طريق البرامج التعليمية (الفيديو-صورة وصوت)والمنزلة من هذا المنتدى الرائع.
سؤالي هو : عند تطبيق مثال الفيديو خطوة بخطوة واجراء ال Analysis (حتى ادق التفاصيل وبنفس خطوات مثال الفبديو التعليمي- نفس الوحدات والحمال) على حاسوبي لا أحصل على النتائج الذي يتم الحصول عليها في المثال التعليمي (Reactions, Moments,...) وحاولت مع أمثلة أخرى ونفس الشيء فأرجو المساعدة.(علما بأن المثال التعليمي هو للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري).... مع فائق التقدير لك ولكل الاعضاء الكرام وارجو المساعدة من الكل.


----------



## حسان2 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> بالنسبة لتعريف البلاطات الهوردي على أنها Deck، هي طريقة صحيحة بالنسبة للبلاطات المستندة من كافة الجهات، أما بالنسبة للبلاطات الظفرية (cantilever) فلا يمكن نمذجتها على أساس أنها Deck، وهو خطأ شائع، حيث أن Deck تعني هي كلوح يستند من الطرفين المتقابلين، أي أنها تشبه الجملة الإنشائية لبلاطة الهوردي في استنادها، حيث أنها تعمل باتجاه واحد هو اتجاه الأعصاب.. وأيضاً هي من النمذجة غير الدقيقة نمذجة البلاطات الظفرية برسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية، ونمذجة البلاطات الداخلية المجاورة لها على أساس أنها Deck..
> من وجهة نظري المتواضعة، أفضل طريقة لنمذجة بلاطة الهوردي هي رسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية فوقها، ولكن مع الانتباه إلى تداخل الأعصاب مع الجوائز العريضة، وبالتالي حساب الوزن الذاتي لجميع العناصر المتداخلة، يمكن تفادي ذلك من خلال تخفيض الحمولة على الجوائز..
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
أتفق معك تماما بما تفضلت به ولا أزيد عليه شيئا فهو قد وفى بالموضوع المطروح بالشكل المناسب "من وجهة نظري"


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل ابو الحلول
> ارجو المساعدة في برنامج ساب 2000 علما بأنني اتعلم حاليا هذا البرنامج عن طريق البرامج التعليمية (الفيديو-صورة وصوت)والمنزلة من هذا المنتدى الرائع.
> سؤالي هو : عند تطبيق مثال الفيديو خطوة بخطوة واجراء ال Analysis (حتى ادق التفاصيل وبنفس خطوات مثال الفبديو التعليمي- نفس الوحدات والحمال) على حاسوبي لا أحصل على النتائج الذي يتم الحصول عليها في المثال التعليمي (reactions, Moments,...) وحاولت مع أمثلة أخرى ونفس الشيء فأرجو المساعدة.(علما بأن المثال التعليمي هو للمهندس أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري).... مع فائق التقدير لك ولكل الاعضاء الكرام وارجو المساعدة من الكل.


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم..

تطبيق نفس المعطيات والمدخلات حرفياً يجب أن يعطيك نفس النتائج والمخرجات.. 
أفضل أن تقوم بالتالي:
1- التأكد من تطبيق نفس المعطيات حرفياً..
2- إن كنت متأكداً، أفضل أن تتأكد من صلاحية النسخة من البرنامج التي تمتلكها وخاصة إذا كانت النتائج بعيدة عن تلك النتائج في المحاضرات.. 
3- يمكنك سؤال من قام أيضاً بتطبيق الأمثلة في المحاضرات، أنا للأسف لم أطلع عليها..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> تطبيق نفس المعطيات والمدخلات حرفياً يجب أن يعطيك نفس النتائج والمخرجات..
> أفضل أن تقوم بالتالي:
> ...


 
الاستاذ الفاضل ابو الحلول المحترم
جزاك الله الف خير على سرعة الاجابة. ولكن كيف لي ان أتأكد من صلاحية النسخة التي بحوزتي (v11 &v 9)؟ علما بأنني حصلت على البرامج من مواقع من هذا المنتدى؟

مع التقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل ابو الحلول المحترم
> جزاك الله الف خير على سرعة الاجابة. ولكن كيف لي ان أتأكد من صلاحية النسخة التي بحوزتي (v11 &v 9)؟ علما بأنني حصلت على البرامج من مواقع من هذا المنتدى؟
> 
> مع التقدير


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

يمكنك التأكد من خلال مقارنة النتائج لنفس النموذج مع نسخة أخرى جيدة موجودة في حاسب آخر..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيتم خيرا اخواني
كان عندي سؤال
هل هناك فرق بين أخذ نموذج من الtemplets في برنامج safe
وعمل تعديل عليه لحل قاعدة combined مثلا
وأنا يتم توصيف جميع المدخلات مثلها تماما
مع العلم أني قمت بذلك ووجدت اختلاف كبير
فأي الحلين اصح


----------



## حسان2 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزيتم خيرا اخواني
> كان عندي سؤال
> هل هناك فرق بين أخذ نموذج من الtemplets في برنامج Safe
> وعمل تعديل عليه لحل قاعدة Combined مثلا
> ...



الأخ الكريم ابراهيم أسامة
يجب أن تؤدي الطريقتين لنفس النتيجة, دقق مدخلاتك في الطريقتين ربما فاتك بعض الأشياء, أو ارفع الملفين ليصبح بامكان الأخوة المساعدة في ايجاد السبب


----------



## SAB (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة كان عند 4 اسئلة محيرين :
1-هل ياخذ etabs في الاعتبار وجود حديد التسليح في الكمرات عند حساب الترخيم وهل قيم الترخيم في etabs هي القيم الفعلية التي يمكن مقارنتها بالحدود المسموحه للترخيم في الكود؟
2-عند عمل نمذجة للبشة ترتكز علي خوازيق فيsafe ما هي قيمة subgrade التي يتم ادخالها في البرنامج؟
3-ماهي قيمة property modifier الخاص ب torsion المعتادة للكمرات التي يتم ادخالها في etabs هل هي 1 ام اقل؟
4-هل قيمة subgrade في برنامج safe هي قيمة ثابتة ام هناك علاقة بينها وبين bearing capacity للتربة ؟
و جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## kimy (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هل السؤال اللذي سالته صعب للاجابة عليه

ام هو سهل جدا بحيث لم يكترث له احد؟
ارجو الافادة على مشاركتي في ص20
فالانسان يتعلم .
جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## eng.whitemoon (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفية رسم بلاطة علي شكل منحني و تقسيمها بامر 3dface علي الاتوكاد قبل ارسالها الي الساب او باي طريقة اخري كيف يمكن علي الساب رسم البلاطة المنحنية وكيفية تقسيمها لزيادة الدقة عند حل البلاطة او السقف شكرا


----------



## loool (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
عندي مشكلة انمذج بلاطة flat slapفي برنامج الإيتابس وتوزع الأعمدة في المسقط لحدا ما على محاور مشتركة والبعض لاتقع على نفس المحاور وكذلك يوجد core ,وعندما اعمل meshللبلاطات فوق مراكز الأعمدة والجدران الاحظ توزع العزوم فوق الأعمدة غير متناسق(أقصد الكونترات) علماً استخدم اصدار 9.2.0 فأفوديني وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

د. م. محمد الدهيبي قال:


> هل بانكاننا ان نعرف بلاطة الهودي على الاتابس وما هي الطرقة علما بانني كنت اعرفها عن طريق dik slab فقالوا لي بان هذا غير صحيح


 السلام عليكم شكرا لاجابتك على سؤالي و فيما يتعلق بسؤالك فيما يخص بتمثيل الهوردي انا اعرف deck مع type :unfilled deck و اعطي ابعادالهوردي مثلا hr =0.25
wr =0.52 sr =0.65 دون نسيان metal deck unit area unit weight /area =0
ولا شو رئيك ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لاجابتك على سؤالي و فيما يتعلق بسؤالك فيما يخص بتمثيل الهوردي انا اعرف Deck مع Type :unfilled Deck و اعطي ابعادالهوردي مثلا Hr =0.25
> Wr =0.52 Sr =0.65 دون نسيان Metal Deck Unit Area Unit Weight /area =0
> ولا شو رئيك ابو الحلول


 
أهلاً أختي فاطمة.. 

فيا يتعلق بهذا الاستفسار، قمت بالرد عليه في مشاركة أعلاه، وهذا الاقتباس للرد:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> بالنسبة لتعريف البلاطات الهوردي على أنها Deck، هي طريقة صحيحة بالنسبة للبلاطات المستندة من كافة الجهات، أما بالنسبة للبلاطات الظفرية (cantilever) فلا يمكن نمذجتها على أساس أنها Deck، وهو خطأ شائع، حيث أن Deck تعني هي كلوح يستند من الطرفين المتقابلين، أي أنها تشبه الجملة الإنشائية لبلاطة الهوردي في استنادها، حيث أنها تعمل باتجاه واحد هو اتجاه الأعصاب.. وأيضاً هي من النمذجة غير الدقيقة نمذجة البلاطات الظفرية برسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية، ونمذجة البلاطات الداخلية المجاورة لها على أساس أنها Deck..
> من وجهة نظري المتواضعة، أفضل طريقة لنمذجة بلاطة الهوردي هي رسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية فوقها، ولكن مع الانتباه إلى تداخل الأعصاب مع الجوائز العريضة، وبالتالي حساب الوزن الذاتي لجميع العناصر المتداخلة، يمكن تفادي ذلك من خلال تخفيض الحمولة على الجوائز..
> ...


 
مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم


 
على فكرة أختي فاطمة.. النوطة التي ذكرتها مسبقاً بخصوص برنامج safe قام بتحميلها الاخ skill جزاه الله خيراً في الموضوع التالي:





>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3 4) 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي فاطمة..
> 
> فيا يتعلق بهذا الاستفسار، قمت بالرد عليه في مشاركة أعلاه، وهذا الاقتباس للرد:
> 
> ...


انا قرئت ما قلته فيما يتعلق بالهوردي لكن حسب علمي فيه طرق اخرى لتمثيل الهوردي و من بينها تمثيل العصب و فوقه بلاطة كما يمكن اخده unfilled deck و تصفير وزن metal deck و بعد رسمه نضع الحمولةالمخصصة للهوردي على البلاطة الموضوعة على كمرتين ويمكن التحقق باخد مثال بسيط و تحميل كمرتين ب frame distributed load و مقارنتها الطريقة المدكورة للتاكد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ابوالحلول على تنبيه فيما يخصب النوته اتمنى ان اجدها


----------



## Abo Fares (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا قرئت ما قلته فيما يتعلق بالهوردي لكن حسب علمي فيه طرق اخرى لتمثيل الهوردي و من بينها تمثيل العصب و فوقه بلاطة كما يمكن اخده unfilled deck و تصفير وزن metal deck و بعد رسمه نضع الحمولةالمخصصة للهوردي على البلاطة الموضوعة على كمرتين ويمكن التحقق باخد مثال بسيط و تحميل كمرتين ب frame distributed load و مقارنتها الطريقة المدكورة للتاكد


 
نعم أختي فاطمة، ولكن كما ذكرت أعلاه فإن deck يمكن اعتبارها بلاطة مستندة من وجهين متقابلين فقط، أي أنه لا يمكن تمثيل الأظفار (cantilever) من خلالها، وبالتالي فالحال الأفضل (من وجهة نظري) هو رسم الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية..



> شكرا جزيلا ابوالحلول على تنبيه فيما يخصب النوته اتمنى ان اجدها


بالنسبة للنوطة أختي فاطمة، يمكنك دخول الموضوع بالضغط مباشرة على عنوانه الذي وضعته في مشاركتي التي سبقت هذه أعلاه، وستجدين النوطة في أول مشاركة بالموضوع..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لي استفسارين و ارجوا من الإخوة أن يفيدوني فيها و هي خاصة ببرنامج الايتابس
1-يوجد خيار في ال frame element و هو الSWAY SPECIAL و أريد تغييره إلي NON SWAY أو SWAY INT. و لا اعرف كيف اغيرها قبل عمل التحليل الانشائي؟
2-بعد عمل التحليل و التصميم بالايتابس تظهر اعمدة غير آمنة بسبب B/C RATIO فما هي هذه العلاقة؟ و كيف احلها؟ 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (11 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لي استفسارين و ارجوا من الإخوة أن يفيدوني فيها و هي خاصة ببرنامج الايتابس
> 1-يوجد خيار في ال frame element و هو الSWAY SPECIAL و أريد تغييره إلي NON SWAY أو SWAY INT. و لا اعرف كيف اغيرها قبل عمل التحليل الانشائي؟
> 2-بعد عمل التحليل و التصميم بالايتابس تظهر اعمدة غير آمنة بسبب B/C RATIO فما هي هذه العلاقة؟ و كيف احلها؟
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


 
أهلاً أخي حسام محمد نجم.. 

بالنسبة للاستفسار الأول.. 
ليس من الضرورة طبعاً تغييرها قبل التحليل، فإن هذا الخيار لا علاقة له بالتحليل، وإنما هو يؤثر على التصميم.. وأما إن كنت تقصد أنك تريد أن يأخذ النموذج بعين الاعتبار الجملة الإنشائية التي تريد اعتمادها، هل هي حاوية على إطارات خاصة أو متوسطة أو عادية، فلا يكون ذلك من هنا أبداً، ولكن يكون متضمناً بالمعامل R الداخل في علاقة حساب قوة القص القاعدي..

بالنسبة للاستفسار الثاني.. 
أعتقد هي نسبة Beam/Column Capacity Ratio وهي تتعلق بأبعاد مقطعي كل من الجائز والعمود عند عقدة الاستناد، حيث أن النموذج السليم المفضل هو استخدام ما يسمى بـ (عمود قوي - جائز ضعيف) أي أن العمود يجب أن يكون أقوى من الجائز عند العقدة حتى يحدث الانهيار في الجائز قبل الانهيار في العمود، فإن لم تحقق النسبة الحد الأعلى المسموح لها، هذا يعني أن هذه النظرية المرجوة ليست محققة.. وهذا ما كنا نشاهده مسبقاً في تصميم المباني القديمة عند تصغير مقاطع الأعمدة تدريجياً من الأقبية وحتى الطابق الأخير، وبالتالي الحصول على مقاطع صغيرة في الطوابق العلوية قد يستند عليها جوائز ضخمة وبالتالي قد لا تتحقق هذه النظرية المفضلة..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حبوكا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا ارغب فى تعلم برنامج ايتابس و سيف لاننى ليس لدى فكره عنهم ولكن عندى رغبه شديده فى تعلمهم ياريت حد يفيدنى فى اى ملفات فيديو شرح لهذه البرامج 
شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اظل الياسمين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اني اخواني طلبي برنامج الساب وبرنامج السيف احتاجة جدا وشكرا


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الي الاخ أبو الحلول المشكلة عندي انة بعد عمل التصميم للكمرات اجد ان معظمها غير آمن بسبب الsway special و عند تغيره الي non sway او sway int. تصبح آمنة و نظرا لكثرة الكمرات التي يجب تغيرها في المسقط فأني ابحث عن طريقة في المدخلات و التي اتمكن بها من تغيير هذا الخيار من البداية . فهل هذا ممكن؟ 

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## first step (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا مهندس جديد لقد أخذت دورة في برنامج الساب 200 ولمدة اسبوعين ولكني بعد ما أكملت الدورة أشعر باني ناقص جدا جدا في التحليل والتصميم على البرنامج أرجوكم أن تضعو لي بعض الامثلة المحلولة على الساب مع وضع رسومات ان أمكن وأرجو أن تبدأو من الكمرة البسيطة ثم الأساسات ثم رقاب الأعمدة ثم السملات ثم رقاب الأعمدة والسلالم الى نهاية المبنى أي أريد تصميما كاملا مفصلا وبالخطوات والرسومات ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان والاحترام ..... أخوكم First Step


----------



## Abo Fares (12 نوفمبر 2008)

حبوكا قال:


> انا ارغب فى تعلم برنامج ايتابس و سيف لاننى ليس لدى فكره عنهم ولكن عندى رغبه شديده فى تعلمهم ياريت حد يفيدنى فى اى ملفات فيديو شرح لهذه البرامج
> شكرا جزيلاً


 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم..

يمكنك تحميل نوطة جيدة عن البرنامجين موجودة في الموضوع التالي:


 >>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3 4) 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (12 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته





حسام محمد نجم قال:


> الي الاخ أبو الحلول المشكلة عندي انة بعد عمل التصميم للكمرات اجد ان معظمها غير آمن بسبب الsway special و عند تغيره الي non sway او sway int. تصبح آمنة و نظرا لكثرة الكمرات التي يجب تغيرها في المسقط فأني ابحث عن طريقة في المدخلات و التي اتمكن بها من تغيير هذا الخيار من البداية . فهل هذا ممكن؟
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير




نعم أخي الكريم، اعتماد جملة الإطارات الخاصة المقاومة للعزوم يوجب علينا اختيار الخيار (sway special)، وهذه الإطارات لها شروط خاصة من حيث أبعاد مقاطع الجوائز والأعمدة، ونسب التسليح، وترتيبات وتوضعات التسليح، ولذا فعند اختيار هذا الخيار عند التصميم تلاحظ أن الكثير من الجوائز الضعيفة هي غير محققة، وغالباً ما يكون عدم تحقيقها هو على القوى القاصة..

نعم يمكنك التغيير من sway special إلى sway intermediate أو sway ordinary ولكن التغيير لا يكون اعتباطياً، حيث أن هذا الخيار (كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة علاه) يعتمد على الجملة الإنشائية التي كنت مسبقاً قد اخترتها لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية، وقد تم تضمينها مسبقاً أيضاً في حساب قوة القص القاعدية من خلال المعامل R..

لم أعرف تماماً ماالمقصود من سؤالك، فإن كنت تقصد أنك قد اخترت جملة إنشائية معينة لمقاومة القوى الأفقية، وقمت بأخذ تأثيراتها بعين الاعتبار في مرحلة إدخال المدخلات والتحليل الإنشائي، ومن ثم تريد تغيير نوع الإطارات (لجميع الإطارات سوية) اللازم من أجل تصميم الإطارات.. عندها أقول مرة أخرى بأنه يمكنك القيام بهذه العملية قبل التحليل، ولكن هذه العملية وقتها الصحيح هو بعد عملية التحليل وقبل التصميم، فلزوم القيام بها هو التصميم وليس التحليل، فهي لا تؤثر على نتائج التحليل لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، ولكن بتغييرها مثلاً من sway special إلى خيار آخر، تتغير نسب التسليح المطلوبة في العناصر الإطارية، وبالتالي يصبح العنصر (غير المحقق مسبقاً في حالة sway special) محققاً في الحالة.

وكمثال عن ذلك هو التسليح العرضي (الكانات) في الأعمدة.. هذا التسليح العرضي يكون إنشائياً (لا حسابياً، أي يكفيه تحقيق اشتراطات وترتيبات التسليح من حيث القطر والأبعاد بين الكانات والعدد...) في حالة الإطارات المتوسطة أو الإطارات العادية، أما في حالة اختيار الإطارات الخاصة، يصبح هذا التسليح حسابياً، وبالتالي عند وجود مقطع صغير للعمود، يصبح العمود الذي كان محققاً على القص في حالة الإطارات المتوسطة أو العادية غير قادراً على مقاومة القوى القاصة في حالة اختيار الإطارات الخاصة.. إذاً القضية هي قضية تصميم وليس قضية تحليل، وهذه العملية لا تدخل مرحلة التحليل أبداً، وإنما يجب أخذ تأثير الجملة الإنشائية المختارة في مرحلة التحليل ضمناً بعين الاعتبار من خلال البارامترات الداخلة في حساب قوة القص القاعدية.. 

أما إن كان الاستفسار عن طريقة تغيير هذا الخيار لكافة العناصر الإطارية سوية، انظر الصور التالية:



























مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## asd salim (12 نوفمبر 2008)

pls how can we import and export between etabs and staad pro..thx in advance


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الي الاخ ابو الحلول جزاك الله كل الخير علي شرحك الاكثر من رائع و تفسيرك الدقيق لاستفساري
لي استفسار اخر عن ال Capacity Ratio حيث انة لدي بعض الاعمدة تتعدى قيمة 1.00 فما هو الحل في هذة الحالة ؟

لاحظت ان كثير من الاخوة يتسائلون عن كيفية تحليل بلاطة في السيف و تكون علي مستويين و للاسف لم اجد اي رد سليم عليهم و اريد ان اعرض عليهم كيفية عمل بلاطة مستويين في السيف و هي من قائمة Assign ثم Slab Offset و منها تحدد قيمة المستوي الذي تريد رفعة لاعلي او تخفيضة لاسفل


----------



## Abo Fares (13 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> الي الاخ ابو الحلول جزاك الله كل الخير علي شرحك الاكثر من رائع و تفسيرك الدقيق لاستفساري
> لي استفسار اخر عن ال Capacity Ratio حيث انة لدي بعض الاعمدة تتعدى قيمة 1.00 فما هو الحل في هذة الحالة ؟
> 
> لاحظت ان كثير من الاخوة يتسائلون عن كيفية تحليل بلاطة في السيف و تكون علي مستويين و للاسف لم اجد اي رد سليم عليهم و اريد ان اعرض عليهم كيفية عمل بلاطة مستويين في السيف و هي من قائمة Assign ثم Slab Offset و منها تحدد قيمة المستوي الذي تريد رفعة لاعلي او تخفيضة لاسفل


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله بك..

بالنسبة للـ capacity ratio في الاعمدة، في حال زيادتها عن الواحد هذا يعني أن العمود غير قادر على مقاومة الضغط اللامركزي المطبق عليه.. أما عن الحل المناسب لذلك، فلا يوجد حل مطلق، فلكل جملة إنشائية معتمدة حل مناسب لها، وهو يختلف أيضاً باختلاف قيمة هذه النسبة.. 
أما إن كان الأمر لعمود واحد مثلاً أو عمودين في المنشأة بكاملها، وغير محقق بنسبة صغيرة، يمكنك زيادة نسبة تسليح العمود وزيادة عدد قضبان التسليح الموزعة على المحيط على أن تبقى نسبة التسليح ضمن الحدود المطلوبة في كود التصميم المعتمد..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## asd salim (14 نوفمبر 2008)

pls i like to have tutorials in sap,etabs,safe and staad pro...thx in advance


----------



## asd salim (14 نوفمبر 2008)

when the capacity ratio is more than 1,better to increase the reifor. ratio up
% to 6 
or to increase the column size till u get the ratio less than 1


----------



## asd salim (14 نوفمبر 2008)

i like to have adetailed explanation how we can transfer compilicated autocad drawings to sap or etabs


----------



## asd salim (14 نوفمبر 2008)

how the wind forces are calculated and applied using staadpro?


----------



## eng.whitemoon (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله* 
*ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفية رسم بلاطة علي شكل منحني ورسمها shell ثم تقسيمها بامر 3dface علي الاتوكاد قبل ارسالها الي الساب او باي طريقة اخري كيف يمكن علي الساب رسم البلاطة المنحنية وكيفية تقسيمها لزيادة الدقة عند حل البلاطة او السقف اتمني منكم مساعدتي بشرح لمثال ان امكن و شكرا*​


----------



## Abo Fares (21 نوفمبر 2008)

دعاء_ممدوح قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا لقد ساعتمونى كثيرا ولكن السؤال هل الافضل التصميم يدوى ام على برنامج الساب


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 

تقصدين التصميم فقط؟؟ أم التحليل والتصميم؟؟
إن كان السؤال من أجل كل من التحليل الإنشائي والتصميم، فإن التحليل وفق رنامج ساب أو غيره من البرامج الإنشائية المعتمدة القادرة على القيام بالتحليل الإنشائي السليم الدقيق هو أمر مهم جداً، ولا يمكن مقارنته أبداً بالتحليل اليدوي.. يمكن اعتباره كآلة حاسبة فقط نستخدمها من أجل القيام بالتحليل الإنشائي، فهو يوفر كل من الوقت والجهد، ويعطينا نتائج أدق.. ولكن المهم في الأمر هو استقراء النتائج، ومعرفة مايقوم البرنامج بعمله تماماً، فأعود وأؤكد على أنه مجرد آلة حاسبة تفيد فقط المهندس الخبير.. 
بالنسبة للتصميم فقط، لا أحبذ التصميم وفق برنامج ساب أبداً، بل أفضل التصميم اليدوي، ومن ثم تحقيق المقاطع المفروضة والمحسوبة يدوياً مسبقاً أن يتم تحقيقها فقط وفق هذا البرنامج.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## انس870 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل اان مجرد مبتدئ على برنامج الساب 2000ر12 
والمشكلة الاولى اني لا استطيع عمل شبكة القريدين مع التطبيق الصحيح للخطوة من الذهاب لقائموة دروو ومن ثم الاختيار
لكن هذا الخيار غير موجود


----------



## eng_work (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم فى البداية اود ان اشكر كل من فى المنتدى على هذا المجهود الرائع 
واريد طلب من حضراتكم وهو اسطوانة تعليم للsap 3d والبرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (23 نوفمبر 2008)

sab قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *في الحقيقة كان عند 4 اسئلة محيرين :*
> *1-هل ياخذ Etabs في الاعتبار وجود حديد التسليح في الكمرات عند حساب الترخيم وهل قيم الترخيم في Etabs هي القيم الفعلية التي يمكن مقارنتها بالحدود المسموحه للترخيم في الكود؟*
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أخي
كنت بدور علي اجابة لسؤال عندي فوجدت سؤالك والحمد لله عندي اجابته هاجوبك عليه من تحت لفوق
4-k=b.capacity*f.o.s/settlement

بمعني تربة اجهادها 20 طن لكل متر مربع
K=20*3/.01=6000
ومعامل الامان من 2 حتي 3
​


----------



## 0yaz9 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اسال في ال ساب 2000v12 بدأت بعمل خزان ماء واكملت الرسم حسب الخطوات المطلوبه وعندما اكملت كل شئ وضغطت زر التحليل طلب مني الخزن فبدات بالخزن وعندما ضغطت على زر اوكي لم يوافق وضهرت رساله بان البرنامج لا يتمل لان الموديل كبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم افهم هذا ؟؟؟ علمااني حملت البرنامج من المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟ هل السبب هو الكراك ؟؟؟؟ مع تحياتي


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

لي استفسار في الايتابس -حيث انني بعد ان عملت خطوة Diaphragm و اكملت المبني و بعد ذلك اريد ان ازيله من المبني او بالاصح من بعض الاعمدة الغير ممسوكة في بعض الادوار و كلما حاولت ازالتة لا اتمكن من ذلك و يظهر ايضا حتي انني حاولت مسح هذة الاعمدة و اعادة رسمعا و لم انجح في ازالتة

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> لي استفسار في الايتابس -حيث انني بعد ان عملت خطوة Diaphragm و اكملت المبني و بعد ذلك اريد ان ازيله من المبني او بالاصح من بعض الاعمدة الغير ممسوكة في بعض الادوار و كلما حاولت ازالتة لا اتمكن من ذلك و يظهر ايضا حتي انني حاولت مسح هذة الاعمدة و اعادة رسمعا و لم انجح في ازالتة
> 
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 
خطوات إزالة الديافرام هي نفسها خطوات تخصيصه، حيث أننا نقوم باختيار النقاط المراد إزالة الديافرام عنها، ومن نفس النافذة الخاصة بتخصيص الديافرام نقوم باختيار (none) بدلاً من اختيار اسم الديافرام.. وبالتالي نكون قد أزلنا تخصيص الديافرام عن النقاط التي نريد حذفه منها..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير - صدق من أسماك _ابو الحلول_

مع خالص شكري و تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير - صدق من أسماك _ابو الحلول_
> 
> مع خالص شكري و تحياتي


 
العفو م. حسام.. أهلاً بك.. 

الحقيقة أني لست صاحب الموضوع، ولست من طرح الموضوع ليجيب (وهو الأخ زياد جمعة من نفس دفعتي، ولكنه دخل الملتقى لفترة قصيرة ولم يعد يشارك أبداً)، ولكني أحببت المشاركة في الاستفسارات التي أستطيع الإجابة عنها، وألا أشارك في الاستفسارات التي لست متمكناً تماماً من الإجابة عنها.. 
ولكن الغريب في الأمر أني لا أشاهد مشاركات أخرى تجيب على هذه الاستفسارات إلا ما ندر.. مع أني متأكد من وجود الخبراء في هذا المجال معنا في الملتقى.. وأتمنى لو يكون النقاش أكبر في هذا الموضوع حتى تكون الفائدة أكبر، وأنا أول من يطلب هذه الفائدة إذ أني لا أرى إلا رأيي هنا، وربما رأيي لا يكون دائماً دقيقاً..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ ابو الحلول - هل المفروض ان لا اشكرك لانك لست صاحب الموضوع ؟ بل اشكرك لانك اهتتمت بسؤالي و بالاجابة علية و اشكر صاحب الموضوع لانة فتح لنا موقع لنتسلئل و نتعارف و نزداد علما و اشكر كل المشاركين في هذا الموقع

لي استفسار خاص بتصميم shear wall هل يحسب الايتابس الbuckling لها ام لا؟ لانة يوجد عندي عمود اقرب الي الshear wall منة الي العمود و لاكنه ليس امن في حالة عمود و امن في حالة shear wall فهل المفروض ادخالة كعمود ام shear wall ؟

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اعتقد انه يعطيك نفس النتيجة لانه سبق لي و ان اخدت عمود و بعدين غيرته لshear wall حصلت على نفس التسليح


----------



## أبو نادر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بالأخوة الذين حولوا الموضوع من موضوع عابر إلى مثبت 
بحيث يصبح ملتقى الحيران ومصب الخبرات أخص بالذكر استاذي أبو الحلول
وأطرح لكم السؤال التالي:
عندما نأخذ قيمة العامل R=5.5 كان الدكتور أحمد الحسن يقول خذها هكذا بدون خوف(حالة جدران قص مع وجود أعمدة)
هل يلزم من هذا الرقم أي تحقيقات للعقد وهل يلزم إعادة تصحيح قيمة R بعد التحليل 
وهنا سؤال فرعي يطرح نفسة ما هو نوع الإطارات التي يأخذها إيتابس بشكل ديفلت
وكيف أغير لأنواع أخرى (أقصد إطار مقاوم أو متوسط المقاومة حسب Ubc979
ولكل جزيل الشكر والمثوبة...


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> الاخ ابو الحلول - هل المفروض ان لا اشكرك لانك لست صاحب الموضوع ؟ بل اشكرك لانك اهتتمت بسؤالي و بالاجابة علية و اشكر صاحب الموضوع لانة فتح لنا موقع لنتسلئل و نتعارف و نزداد علما و اشكر كل المشاركين في هذا الموقع
> 
> لي استفسار خاص بتصميم Shear Wall هل يحسب الايتابس الbuckling لها ام لا؟ لانة يوجد عندي عمود اقرب الي الshear Wall منة الي العمود و لاكنه ليس امن في حالة عمود و امن في حالة Shear Wall فهل المفروض ادخالة كعمود ام Shear Wall ؟
> 
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله بك.. 

بالنسبة للتسليح المقاوم لعزم الانعطاف M3، نعم كما ذكرت المهندسة فاطمة، ولكن ماذا بالنسبة للتسليح المقاوم للعزم M2؟؟ هل أخذته بعين الاعتبار؟.. 
طبعاً ذلك يختلف باختلاف أبعاد الجدار، فإن كان طول الجدار قصيراً، يجب نمذجته وكأنه عمود وليس جدار، أو أن تقوم بنمذجته على أساس جدار فقط لتسهيل عملية النمذجة من حيث استناد الكمرات على الجوائز، ولكن بعد أن تكون قد حسبت مسبقاً هذا العمود على العزوم بالاتجاهين، وعلى التحنيب.. والدليل عندك بأنه غير آمن في حالة نمذجته كجدار، فليس الحل بالهروب من المشكلة ونمذجته كجدار أبداً، حيث أن الجدار هو عبارة عن عنصر مساحي يصمم على مقاومة الأحمال المطبقة في مستويه بشكل أساسي..

هذه وجهة نظري، وأفضل أن أسمع رأي الأساتذة الكرام.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

skill قال:


> بارك الله بالأخوة الذين حولوا الموضوع من موضوع عابر إلى مثبت





skill قال:


> بحيث يصبح ملتقى الحيران ومصب الخبرات أخص بالذكر استاذي أبو الحلول
> 
> وأطرح لكم السؤال التالي:
> عندما نأخذ قيمة العامل R=5.5 كان الدكتور أحمد الحسن يقول خذها هكذا بدون خوف(حالة جدران قص مع وجود أعمدة)
> ...


 

أهلاً أخي skill كيف الحال؟؟ ​ 

بالنسبة للاستفسار الأول، هناك شيء واضح في الكود، وشيء آخر يختلف عليه المهندسون على الرغم من عدم وجوب وجود هذا الاختلاف.. 
الشيء الواضح في الكود هو الجدولان الموضحان في ملحق الزلازل للكود العربي السوري، الجدول الأول مأخوذ كما هو من الكود الأميريكي UBC97، والجدول الثاني موضوع بصورة مبسطة حيث تم اختصاره ليوافق نمط معظم المنشآت الموجودة في الجمهورية العربية السورية.. 
بالنهاية الجدولان يدلان على شيء واحد، ولكني أفضل النظر إلى الجدول الأول فهو الجدول الأساسي..
أما عن الاختلاف بين المهندسين: 
بعض المهندسين (وهو الرأي الصائب من وجهة نظري على الأقل) يقوم باختيار المعامل R بحسب نوع الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية، وبالتالي يقوم بتصميم العناصر بناء على هذه الجملة والمعامل R المختار على أساسها..
البعض الآخر (وأنا لست معهم) يقوم باختيار قيمة معينة للمعامل R، ومن ثم يقوم بحساب نسبة مساهمة الإطارات في المبنى، وحسب هذه النسبة يقوم بتصحيح قيمة هذا المعامل..​


الرأي الذي أجده أنا صائباً هو الرأي الأول.. فبالنسبة للجملة التي تتحدث عنها أنت (الجملة الثنائية المؤلفة من جدران قص بيتونية مسلحة + إطارات متوسطة مقاومة للعزوم بيتونية مسلحة)، تقوم باختيار قيمة 6.5 للمعامل R، وبالتالي حساب قوة القص القاعدي، وتصميم العناصر الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية لمقاومة قوة القص القاعدية بشكل أساسي، ومن ثم التأكد من أن الإطارات المتوسطة المقاومة للعزوم قادرة على تحمل 25% من قيمة قوة القص القاعدية، فإن لم تكن كذلك، نقوم بتقوية الجملة الإطارية لتحمل هذه النسبة التي نص عليها الكود..​


أما عن الرأي الذي ذكرت أنت بأن نأخذ النسبة 5.5 ، فأعتقد أن المقصود هو التخلي عن تحقيق الشرط الثاني ألا وهو تحقيق الجملة الإطارية على تحمل النسبة 25% من القوة الأفقية المطبقة، والاكتفاء بتحقيق النسبة 10% والتي هي غالباً ما تكون محققة في جميع المنشآت الحاوية على إطارات، وذلك كون التحقق من مقاومة الإطارات هو أمر معقد بعض الشيء.. ولكن في هذه الحالة نكون قد كبرنا قوة القص القاعدية بمقدار 6.5/5.5 وبالتالي جملة إنشائية مقاومة أكبر..​


ملاحظة صغيرة: 
العديد من المهندسين يذكرون عبارة (الجملة المختلطة الجدارية الإطارية)، ولكن هذه العبارة ليس هي العبارة الدقيقة، فالأفضل أن نقول (الجملة الثنائية الجدارية الإطارية)..​


الجدولان الواردين في ملحق الكود العربي السوري الخاص بالزلازل:​















أما بالنسبة للاستفسار الثاني، فقد قمت بالإجابة عنه في مشاركة سابقة في نفس هذا الموضوع منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة.. 
يمكنك الذهاب إلى تلك المشاركة بالضغط على رقمها التالي: [*374* (*permalink*)]​


مع تحيــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد من احد ان يشرح لي الفرق بين الكمرات و الجوائز هل beam هي الكمرات ام الجوائز انا كنت معتقدة انه الكمرات هي مرادف للجوائز


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اريد من احد ان يشرح لي الفرق بين الكمرات و الجوائز هل beam هي الكمرات ام الجوائز انا كنت معتقدة انه الكمرات هي مرادف للجوائز


 
أهلاً أختي فاطمة.. 
نعم المعنى واحد، حيث:
الجائز = الكمرة = poutre = beam

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## omarnasreldeen (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اود ان اسأل هل برنامج ساب يمكن ان يصمم الكمرات (الابعاد_التسليح)ام لا وما هى الطريقة اذا كان ذلك ممكن


----------



## omarnasreldeen (3 ديسمبر 2008)

وكمان لو سمحت يا اخ ابو الحلول او اى حد يقرأ هذة المشاركة ياريت لو سمحتور حد يرفعلى رابط برنامج csi columnعلشان انا دخت عليه ومش لاقيه خالص وكمان برنامج etab وجزاكم الله خيرا ولا تنسوا صيام تسع ذى الحجة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي فاطمة..
> نعم المعنى واحد، حيث:
> الجائز = الكمرة = Poutre = Beam
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


شكراابو الحلول انا كثير ممنونة الله يجازيك عني كل خير


----------



## أبو نادر (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على متابعة هذا الموضوع الشيق لاسيما أستاذي م. أبو الحلول ولدي تساؤل:
نعلم أنه عند حدوث الزلازل يهرع الناس إلى الأدراج فتتعرض لحمولة حية كبيرة
فماذا يتوجب حيال ذلك خاصة في حالة المركبة الشاقولية للزلزال حيث يزداد الأمر سوءً
هل يكون الدرج بسبب ميلان بلاطته يعمل بما يشبه عمل عناصر التربيط المائلة
أم أن هذا الميلان ببلاطته يؤثر بشكل سلبي بسبب مشكلة ناتجة عن عدم اعتبار بلاطة الدرج تعمل كديافرام
لاأدري إنك كانت هذه الأفكار واقعية نرجو من أساتذتنا طرح ذلك للنقاش
وفي الختام لن أنسى تهنئة أسرة الملتقى مشرفين واعضاء بقرب قدوم عيد الأضحى المبارك 
أعاده الله على الجميع باليمن والبركات
ولكم مني التحية...


----------



## first step (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت يا أخي ممكن أطلب منطك خدمة ومش راح أنساها ليك أبدا أبدا أنا خريج جديد من الهندسة المدنية وبدأت أتدرب على برنا مج الساب 2000 ولكني مازلت أجد صعوبة في التصميم والتحليل فاذا سمحت وتكرمت علي أن تضع لنا مثال تصميم حقيقي بالخطوات والصور لتصميم عمارة مثلا أو منزل من 3 أو 4 طوابق علما بأن بلاطات السقف ربد سلاب وليس صولد سلاب وهل يمكن للساب تصميم القواعد وأرجو أن يكون المثال كافيا ووافيا بكل الخطوات والمعادلات والقوانين خطوة بخطوة وكيفية تحليله وكيفية قراءة المخرجات ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان وجعل الله كل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك أخوك first step


----------



## first step (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن أي أحد ينزل مواضيع فيها دروس وتصاميم وكيفية استعمال برنامج ستاد برو 2005 وشكرا للجميع أخوكم
first step


----------



## احمد_سلوم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كيفيه تغير قيمه Ei في برنامج السلب


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

first Step قال:


> لو سمحت يا أخي ممكن أطلب منطك خدمة ومش راح أنساها ليك أبدا أبدا أنا خريج جديد من الهندسة المدنية وبدأت أتدرب على برنا مج الساب 2000 ولكني مازلت أجد صعوبة في التصميم والتحليل فاذا سمحت وتكرمت علي أن تضع لنا مثال تصميم حقيقي بالخطوات والصور لتصميم عمارة مثلا أو منزل من 3 أو 4 طوابق علما بأن بلاطات السقف ربد سلاب وليس صولد سلاب وهل يمكن للساب تصميم القواعد وأرجو أن يكون المثال كافيا ووافيا بكل الخطوات والمعادلات والقوانين خطوة بخطوة وكيفية تحليله وكيفية قراءة المخرجات ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان وجعل الله كل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك أخوك First Step


السلا م عليكم لو بحثت قليلا في المنتدى ستجد دروس وافية للدكتور عاطف العراقي وهي ما تطلبه ساحاول رفع لك درس للمهندس ايمن الزهيري ان وجدته


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

دراسة مبنى ذو عدة طوابق للدكتور عاطف العراقي

http://www.zshare.net/info.html?52329172-2e3e1bc5b57deb037e0d7c38dc265233

http://www.zshare.net/download/523302074e68732d/
http://www.zshare.net/download/52330472b8678ba7/

http://www.zshare.net/download/52330564fa450c2e/
http://www.zshare.net/download/523311912532575c/

http://www.zshare.net/download/5233152897ac58b2/
http://www.zshare.net/download/52331761bb6d957e/
http://www.zshare.net/download/523321175b9e3e17/​


----------



## ابو حسنين (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت فاطمة مشكورة بس الملفات بتطلب باسوورد اذا بالامكان تضعيه في المشاركة

مع التقدير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صحيح انا اسفة ال password : www.geniecivil.org


----------



## omarnasreldeen (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخت فاطمة ممكن تردى على سؤالى الذى طرحته على الاخ ابو الحلول عما بانى استطيع استخدام برنامج الساب


----------



## هادي المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخت فاطمه لا اعرف عندما اكتب الباسورد تظهر رساله ان الباسورد خطأ؟؟؟؟ لماذا 


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسف اخت فاطمه مشه الحال مشكور وبارك الله بك.

مع تحياتي


----------



## زينوسوفت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخواني
اول سنة لي في الهندسة المدنية - جد مبتدئ  - لا اعرف الفرق بين برنامجي sap2000 و stad pro
حملت البرنامجين و لا اعرف الفرق بينهما ...
ما هو الفرق بينهما ؟
بمن أبدأ التعلم ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كيفيه تغيير قيمه Ei في برنامج الساب


----------



## civil2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن كيفيه رسم ال strip x , strip y للقواعد المائله التى ليست فى اتجاه اكس او واى وذلك لعمل designe واخراج الحديد لها مع العلم انى اريد رسمها كل واحد متر safe programe designe
جزاكم الله خيرا ارجو سرعه الرد


----------



## civil2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السوال فى برنامج safe


----------



## civil2003 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سالت عن كيفيه عمل ال strip فى اتجاه X &Y فى برنامج SAFE وذلك لقاعده مائله على المحاور لمعرفة تسليحها وارجوا معرفه كيف نرسم ال STRIP بالمتر الطولى ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حسان2 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

civil2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سالت عن كيفيه عمل ال strip فى اتجاه X &Y فى برنامج SAFE وذلك لقاعده مائله على المحاور لمعرفة تسليحها وارجوا معرفه كيف نرسم ال STRIP بالمتر الطولى ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير



الأخ الكريم civil 
من عيوب السيف أنه لايدعم امكانية تغيير اتجاه المحاور المحلية للبلاطات فهو يعمل وفق المحاور العامة X & Y ويعطي النتائج وفقا لها وعلى المستعمل التحايل للحصول على النتائج بالاتجاهات التي يريدها, اما برسم البلاطة موازية للمحاور الأساسية اذا كان هذا لا يغير من طبيعتها وشكلها واما اعادة تقدير النتائج بما يتلاءم مع فرق الاتجاهات
أما رسم ال STRIPS يمكن التحكم به من قائمة view ثم set x strip layer or y strip layer وتغيير عرض وطول الشرائح المحددة من قبل البرنامج حسب رغبة المستعمل


----------



## ammar alkubaisi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم صحيح ان برنامج ايتاب ينقل الحمولات من البلاطه الى الجوائز نقل خاخطا في البلاطات


----------



## ammar alkubaisi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم صحيح ان برنامج ايتاب ينقل الحمولات من البلاطه الى الجوائز نقل خاخطا في البلاطات
بانواعها 
:16:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا اخت فاطمة ممكن تردى على سؤالى الذى طرحته على الاخ ابو الحلول عما بانى استطيع استخدام برنامج الساب


السلام عليكم لم افهم سؤالك اين السؤال


----------



## eng.whitemoon (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير عيد سعيد*

السلام عليكم : كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير عيد سعيد
عندي سؤال من فضلكم في الساب : هل ينفع بعد ما دخلت سقف علي برنامج ساب وعرفت كل القطاعات و الاحمال و الاعمدة و حليته بالرنامج وبعدين اكتشفت اني نسيت ادخل مكان عمود ينفع بعد ما طلعت النتائج ارجع ادخل العمود تاني واعرفه واحل السقف تاني بدون ما اغير في اي حاجة تانية: هل ده يؤثر علي صحة النتائج في حاجة ؟ ولا لازم ارجع ادخل كل حاجة من الاول تاني؟


----------



## Abo Fares (14 ديسمبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> السلام عليكم : كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير عيد سعيد
> عندي سؤال من فضلكم في الساب : هل ينفع بعد ما دخلت سقف علي برنامج ساب وعرفت كل القطاعات و الاحمال و الاعمدة و حليته بالرنامج وبعدين اكتشفت اني نسيت ادخل مكان عمود ينفع بعد ما طلعت النتائج ارجع ادخل العمود تاني واعرفه واحل السقف تاني بدون ما اغير في اي حاجة تانية: هل ده يؤثر علي صحة النتائج في حاجة ؟ ولا لازم ارجع ادخل كل حاجة من الاول تاني؟


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وكل عام وأنت بخير..

نعم بالطبع النتائج تختلف، ولكن هذا الاختلاف في النموذج، وتأثيره عليه، يتعلق بمكان وجود العمود في المبنى..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## eng.whitemoon (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا م.ابو الحلول*

شكرا م.ابو الحلول
ولكن اسمح لي زيادة في تاكيد اجابتك هل يجب ان اعيد ادخال المنشا باكمله من البدايه ام يمكن ادخال مكان العمود فقط وحل المنشأ مرة اخري واعتبار النتائج و الحل الجديد؟


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> شكرا م.ابو الحلول
> ولكن اسمح لي زيادة في تاكيد اجابتك هل يجب ان اعيد ادخال المنشا باكمله من البدايه ام يمكن ادخال مكان العمود فقط وحل المنشأ مرة اخري واعتبار النتائج و الحل الجديد؟


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 

لا طبعاً، يمكنك اعتماد نفس النموذج السابق، وإضافة العمود في مكانه، وإعادة التحليل من جديد..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## eng.whitemoon (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا مهندس ابو الحلول*

شكرا مهندس ابو الحلول
جزاك الله خيرا واعتذر عن اسئلتي البسيطة فانا مبتدئة في تعلم برنامج الساب والتصميم عموما جعل الله مساعدتك لنا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abo Fares (16 ديسمبر 2008)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> شكرا مهندس ابو الحلول
> جزاك الله خيرا واعتذر عن اسئلتي البسيطة فانا مبتدئة في تعلم برنامج الساب والتصميم عموما جعل الله مساعدتك لنا في ميزان حسناتك


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 
وأنا أيضاً أجيب على قدر معلوماتي المتواضعة، وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركة أكبر من الأساتذة الكرام للاستفادة من خبراتهم.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## omarnasreldeen (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لم افهم سؤالك اين السؤال


يا اخت فاطمة السؤال هو هل استطيع تصميم الكمرات من حيث القطاعات والتسليح من برنامج الساب علما باننى اعرف استخدامة وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## eng.whitemoon (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم جميعا*

السلام عليكم جميعا:
عند اطلاعي علي دروس تعليم الساب و التصميم الموجودة بالمنتدي وجدت بعض الدروس عند ادخال الاحمال يجعل self weight multipler for dead load =1
وبعضها يجعله =صفر 
اريد التاكد ماهو الصحيح ان اجعله 1 او صفر ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (19 ديسمبر 2008)

> السلام عليكم جميعا:
> عند اطلاعي علي دروس تعليم الساب و التصميم الموجودة بالمنتدي وجدت بعض الدروس عند ادخال الاحمال يجعل Self Weight Multipler For Dead Load =1
> وبعضها يجعله =صفر
> اريد التاكد ماهو الصحيح ان اجعله 1 او صفر ؟


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 

هذا المعامل يوضع (1) عند الرغبة بأن يحسب البرنامج حمولات الوزن الذاتية أوتوماتيكياً.. 
أما إن أردتِ إدخال قيمة الوزن الذاتي للعناصر المنمذجة يدوياً، عندها يجب اعتماد القيمة (0) لهذا المعامل..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## mannokr (22 ديسمبر 2008)

هل من الضرورى عمل حالات التحميل الثلاث فى التحليل الثلاثى الابعاد (اى تحميل باكية بالحمل الاقصى والاخرى بالادنى على التوالى) كما فى التحليل فى مستوى Xy وذلك للفلات سلاب والبلاطة بالابيام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## VRD_dz (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو من الإخوة الكرام تزويدنا بملفات فيديو لتعلم Etabs
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا اخت فاطمة السؤال هو هل استطيع تصميم الكمرات من حيث القطاعات والتسليح من برنامج الساب علما باننى اعرف استخدامة وجزاكى الله خيرا


السلام عليكم اكيد تصمم الكمرات من حيث القطاعات و عليك تحديد في concrete reinforcement
ان كان beam or column حتى تستفيد من التسليح الى يعطيه الساب و عليك التؤكد من اختيارك للكود من option references: concrete frame design حدد الكود و غير في ما يوافق الكود المتبع عندكم حتى تحصل على نتيجة التسليح و الله اعلم هدا ما افعله انا


----------



## ahn_1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلب شرح لبرامج SAFE و Etabs*

اطلب من اخواني المهندسين الاتي و ارجو ان يكون متوفرا :-
1- روابط لتحمبل برامج SAFE و Etabs
2- شرح هذه البرامج .
مشكورين جدا
م/أحمد نصر


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*بحث بسيط ..........*



ahn_1981 قال:


> اطلب من اخواني المهندسين الاتي و ارجو ان يكون متوفرا :-
> 1- روابط لتحمبل برامج Safe و Etabs
> 2- شرح هذه البرامج .
> مشكورين جدا
> م/أحمد نصر



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ثق ببحث صغيرفي الملتقى سوف تجد ماتريد لان هناك كثير من المشاركات ومنها ( حمل نوطه تدريبيه في الساب والايتابس ...) وغيرها .

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

عندي سؤال : عند استخدامي لبرنامج الساب فيرجن 12 , بحل trass وعند اكمالي تعريف المقطع وكل شئ واردت ان احفظه ظهرت رساله مفادها ( Error saving file .model too big to be saved in this verison ) ولم استطع الحفظ واستخراج النتائج ما هو السبب علما اني استخدم الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجوا من يعرف السبب ان يدلني اذا امكن .مع تحياتي


----------



## sherief2003 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اود ان تساعدونى فى كيفية ادخال ملف الاوتوكاد فى برنامج safe
ياريت شرح مفصل


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يمكن رسم بلاطة في الايتابس علي منسوب ال Basement علي أساس أنها لبشة بحيث تأخذ كل الأحمال الرأسية و الأفقية من الايتابس مباشرة مع وضع قيمة رد فعل التربة تحت كل عقدة أم أنة من الضروري أخذها إلى برنامج أخر مثل السيف او الساب ؟

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## majdi_83 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أريد معرفة كيفية نمذجة الفتحات في جدران القص في برنامج إيتاب وكذلك الجوائز الرابطة مع التزويد بمثال توضيحي


----------



## Abo Fares (27 ديسمبر 2008)

majdi_83 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أريد معرفة كيفية نمذجة الفتحات في جدران القص في برنامج إيتاب وكذلك الجوائز الرابطة مع التزويد بمثال توضيحي


 
أهلاً اخي الكريم.. 

تمت مقشة الموضوع الذي ذكرت في نفس هذا الموضوع في الصفات 8 - 10

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد نسخة من برنامج ال safe واتمنى ان يلحق
بشرح لكيفية استخدامه


----------



## أبو نادر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فؤاد الليمونى قال:


> اريد نسخة من برنامج ال safe



أخي تفضل هنا


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شو مافي جواب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي سؤال : عند استخدامي لبرنامج الساب فيرجن 12 , بحل Trass وعند اكمالي تعريف المقطع وكل شئ واردت ان احفظه ظهرت رساله مفادها ( Error Saving File .model Too Big To Be Saved In This Verison ) ولم استطع الحفظ واستخراج النتائج ما هو السبب علما اني استخدم الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ارجوا من يعرف السبب ان يدلني اذا امكن .مع تحياتي




السلام عليكم


ممكن احد يجاوبني اذا امكن ولو الكل مشغول لكن اذا سمح الوقت للجواب لاني محتاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> ممكن احد يجاوبني اذا امكن ولو الكل مشغول لكن اذا سمح الوقت للجواب لاني محتاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مع تحياتي


الأخ الكريم هادي المهندس
هل بالامكان ارفاق الملف المذكور لعله يكون من الأسهل على أي من الأخوة التدقيق ومعرفة سبب المشكلة؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*



حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم هادي المهندس
> هل بالامكان ارفاق الملف المذكور لعله يكون من الأسهل على أي من الأخوة التدقيق ومعرفة سبب المشكلة؟




السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي حسان على الرد وهذا العهد بكم , لكن ليست مشكله فايل لا بل كلما استخدم البرنامج واريد خزن المثال تظهر الرساله السابقه التي مفادها لا يوجد حيز للخزن , هل المشكله ان البرنامج لا يحتوي على الكراك علما اني حملت البرنامج من الملتقى ووضعت معه الكراك ولا اعرف السبب المشكله اني لا املك غير هذا البرنامج ........... اكرر شكري وتقديري لك


مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي حسان على الرد وهذا العهد بكم , لكن ليست مشكله فايل لا بل كلما استخدم البرنامج واريد خزن المثال تظهر الرساله السابقه التي مفادها لا يوجد حيز للخزن , هل المشكله ان البرنامج لا يحتوي على الكراك علما اني حملت البرنامج من الملتقى ووضعت معه الكراك ولا اعرف السبب المشكله اني لا املك غير هذا البرنامج ........... اكرر شكري وتقديري لك
> 
> ...


الأخ الكريم هادي المهندس
في الحقيقة لم أنصب الاصدار 12 على جهازي قبل اليوم, ولكني نصبته اليوم وحملت منشأة سبق لي استعمالها على اصدار أقدم وأجريت بعض التعديل عليها وحفظتها, تم الأمر دون أي اشكال.
لذا أظن أن المشكلة عندك سببها عدم استعمال الكراك بشكل صحيح أو ربما لا يوجد فراغ كاف في القرص الصلب لديك أو خطأ ما أثناء تنصيب البرنامج, جرب ازالة البرنامج وتنصيبه من جديد وانتبه أنه يجب نسخ ملف الكراك في نفس الفولدر التي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيها قبل البدأ باستعماله
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> هل يمكن رسم بلاطة في الايتابس علي منسوب ال Basement علي أساس أنها لبشة بحيث تأخذ كل الأحمال الرأسية و الأفقية من الايتابس مباشرة مع وضع قيمة رد فعل التربة تحت كل عقدة أم أنة من الضروري أخذها إلى برنامج أخر مثل السيف او الساب ؟
> 
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


السلام عليكم طبعا لا يمكنك دلك عليك اما التصدير نحو safe او رسم البشة لحالها على الساب او اليتاب مع اخد reaction تبع المبنى و انا احبد نقله على سيف الانه اكثر دقة والله اعلم


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الباشمهندس ابو الحلول و الباشمهندس ابوبكر وكل المشاركين في المنتدى لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود العظيم وربنا يجزيكم خير 
سؤالي هو ماهي وظيفة الدايمافرام عند تطبيقه على المودل وكيفية تطبيقه هل على كافة المودل باختيار select all او في مناطق معينه ارجو الافاده 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> الباشمهندس ابو الحلول و الباشمهندس ابوبكر وكل المشاركين في المنتدى لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود العظيم وربنا يجزيكم خير
> سؤالي هو ماهي وظيفة الدايمافرام عند تطبيقه على المودل وكيفية تطبيقه هل على كافة المودل باختيار select all او في مناطق معينه ارجو الافاده
> ودمتم سالمين


 
أهلاً اخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.. 

بتخصيص الديافرامات الصلدة عند كل مستوي بلاطة، نكون قد حددنا انتقالات متساوية لجميع النقاط في كل مستوي بلاطة، أي نهمل التشوهات في مستوي البلاطة، وبالتالي نحصل على 3 درجات حرية عند كل مستوي بلاطة، هي انتقالان أفقيان، ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..

أما عن تطبيقها في الإيتابس أو الساب: 
نقوم بتحديد جميع النقاط في مستوي البلاطة الواحدة، ومن ثم نقوم بتخصيص الديافرام لهذه البلاطة، وتتم العملية لكل بلاطة على حدى..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## زاد أحمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الســــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة الله , بداية أشكركم على المجهودات المبذولة و جزاكم الله خيرا 

أريد ان أسأل عن Sapfire هل هو برنامج مستقل لوحده, وهل Sap 2000 V 12 يعمل حمولات النار على العناصر المدروسة , وشكرا


----------



## خالد طاهر (3 يناير 2009)

أخي الحبيب عندي سؤال هام جدا لي وهو كيفية التحقق من الأجهادات تحت الرافت في برنامج ساب 2000 وكذلك برنامج سيف برجاء الرد ضروري


----------



## هادي المهندس (3 يناير 2009)

*ممكن سؤال*

السلام عليكم

عند استعمالي للساب 2000 فيرجن 12 , لحل مساله معينه وبعد الانتهاء من تعريف الاحمال والمقطع عمل الخزن واعطيت امر التحليل فظهرت رساله كالاتي في الصوره ادناه ماذا يقصد بعمل تحديث للحالات التحميل يعني ماذا اعمل لتفادي هذه الرساله علما انها تظهر بكل المقاطع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






مع تحياتي وبانتظار ردودكم


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (3 يناير 2009)

ممكن سؤال بسيط
1تصميم اللبشه على الساب بنستخدم حمل العمود ultimate or working
2 الافضل انى اضع حمل العمود حمل مركز ولا اوزعه على مساحه قريبه من مساحته 
وشكرا


----------



## مهند النجار (7 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ETABS
حيث تظهر عندي Area of steel في اعمدة الطابق الاخير مثلا اكبر من Area of steel للاعمدة 
في الطابق الذي تحته مع العلم اني مستعمل احمال الDead وال live فقط .بدون اظافة احمال الرياح 
والزلازل وحتى عند اظافتهم تبقى نفس المشكله .

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يناير 2009)

مهند النجار قال:


> اخي الكريم عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ETABS
> حيث تظهر عندي Area of steel في اعمدة الطابق الاخير مثلا اكبر من Area of steel للاعمدة
> في الطابق الذي تحته مع العلم اني مستعمل احمال الDead وال live فقط .بدون اظافة احمال الرياح
> والزلازل وحتى عند اظافتهم تبقى نفس المشكله .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم.. 
فقط الأحمال الشاقولية (vertical loads) هي المطبقة؟.. طيب هل أبعاد مقاطع الأعمدة هي نفسها للطابقين؟؟


----------



## gu8gu8 (8 يناير 2009)

Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software
Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 
http://even2one.3322.org
http://zhangqg.51.net
http://www.zhangqg.ugu.pl
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X2_ MR2_v11
solidcam_v2007 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v8.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.0_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.3 R7 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.6
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2008 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V7.06 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V7.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V7.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V12 *ISO* (c) EDS EDS_I-DEAS_NX_V12M4_ DVD 
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2008
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V20 DVD
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V5.0_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V5R18 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DASSAULT.SYSTEMES.CATIA.V5R17.P3.with.SP7
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADCEUS V6.5
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v3.1
Visual Modflow 4.1
MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v8.0 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
Stoll m1 v3.7
Sds a44
Tajima 10.3
wilcom 2007
AccuMark 8.2 (c) Gerber
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V2007 
CSI.SAP2000.V11.8
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.2.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V9.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0
LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD
ZEMAX _EE 2007
ASAP v2006 r1 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.6
essential macleod V8.10
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v2.3.4
optis_SPEOS_v2007
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2008
OPTIS OptisWorks 2007 
OPTIS OptisWorks 2008 for Solidworks 2008
OPTIS_SPEOS_CAA V5.1
OPTIS Odyssey 2007
Code-V 9.8
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall
AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v2006
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V2007 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.0
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.6 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V8.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.4
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V11+Sp1 
Adina V8.4.2
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2007(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.02 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.2
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.0 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.4_ISO 
ETA.VPG.v3.2 WiNNT2K 
ETA.DYNAFORM.v5.5 
Ls-Dyna V970 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 14 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2008_R1 
Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.2 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v15.06.R.01 
CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2008 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2007
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2007 
Agilent EMS 2007
Agilent SystemVue 2007 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2006 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2007
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2007
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.0 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 9.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V11.1 ISO 
Feko v5.3
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 7.7 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2006.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2006
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V5.8
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD
... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.


----------



## مهند النجار (9 يناير 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهند النجار 

 
_اخي الكريم عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ETABS
حيث تظهر عندي Area of steel في اعمدة الطابق الاخير مثلا اكبر من Area of steel للاعمدة 
في الطابق الذي تحته مع العلم اني مستعمل احمال الDead وال live فقط .بدون اظافة احمال الرياح 
والزلازل وحتى عند اظافتهم تبقى نفس المشكله .

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ..._
السلام عليكم.. 
فقط الأحمال الشاقولية (vertical loads) هي المطبقة؟.. طيب هل أبعاد مقاطع الأعمدة هي نفسها للطابقين؟؟

نعم فقط الاحمال الشاقوليه هي المطبقه.. وابعاد مقاطع الاعمده نفسها في جميع الطوايق
بمعنى اخر ان الطابق الارضي مثلا مكرر لجميع الطوابق ونفس ابعاد الاعمده 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (9 يناير 2009)

ازاي انزل او افتح الروابط انا عاوز اعدل من نفسي واعرف اتعامل مع الربامج الهنسية انا خبرة تسع سنوات ومهندس تنفيذ لكن قصرت مع نفسي ف الكومبيوتر وبرامجه انا مصري اعمل بالسعودية بحائل ومستعد اكون طالب نجيب لاي مهندس يعلمني او يدلني عاى الطريق


----------



## eng.whitemoon (9 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

عندي مشكلة من فضلكم لقد قمت بادخال سقف فلات سلاب علي برنامج ساب و لايوجد بالسقف اي كمرات غير كمرات السلم و حول المنور والمشكلة اني وجدت ردود الفعل علي عمودين بالسالب ( يعني رد الفعل لتحت ) وهناك عمودين اخرين رد الفعل عليهم اقل من واحد فلا اعرف ما صحة هذه النتائج رغم تاكدي من ادخال السقف و الاحمال بطريقة صحيحة ؟( مساحة السقف حوالي 370 م2 )
سؤال اخر هل قيم deflection يمكن ان تغير من سمك البلاطة بعد ادخاله علي الساب او ما المفترض تغييره في التصميم اذا زادت قيم deflection
عذرا ارجو من مساعدتي و افادتي للضرورة


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يناير 2009)

مهندس من الشمال قال:


> ازاي انزل او افتح الروابط انا عاوز اعدل من نفسي واعرف اتعامل مع الربامج الهنسية انا خبرة تسع سنوات ومهندس تنفيذ لكن قصرت مع نفسي ف الكومبيوتر وبرامجه انا مصري اعمل بالسعودية بحائل ومستعد اكون طالب نجيب لاي مهندس يعلمني او يدلني عاى الطريق


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك.. 

أعطني الرابط الذي تريد فتحه، وسأقوم بالشرح المصور عن ذلك.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يناير 2009)

eng.whitemoon قال:


> عندي مشكلة من فضلكم لقد قمت بادخال سقف فلات سلاب علي برنامج ساب و لايوجد بالسقف اي كمرات غير كمرات السلم و حول المنور والمشكلة اني وجدت ردود الفعل علي عمودين بالسالب ( يعني رد الفعل لتحت ) وهناك عمودين اخرين رد الفعل عليهم اقل من واحد فلا اعرف ما صحة هذه النتائج رغم تاكدي من ادخال السقف و الاحمال بطريقة صحيحة ؟( مساحة السقف حوالي 370 م2 )


لا أدري والله، ولكن أكيد هناك خطأ ما في النمذجة.. 



eng.whitemoon قال:


> سؤال اخر هل قيم deflection يمكن ان تغير من سمك البلاطة بعد ادخاله علي الساب او ما المفترض تغييره في التصميم اذا زادت قيم deflection
> عذرا ارجو من مساعدتي و افادتي للضرورة


 إذا زادت قيمة السهم (deflection) بشكل عام في أي عنصر إنشائي، يمكن تقليلها لتصبح ضمن الحدود المسموحة إما بزيادة سماكة البلاطة، أو بوضع تسليح عامل في منطقة الضغط يقلل من السهم الحاصل..

مع تحيــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يناير 2009)

مهند النجار قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهند النجار
> 
> 
> _اخي الكريم عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج Etabs_
> ...


 
والله لا أعلم.. حبذا لو يتم إرفاق الملف لمناقشته مع الأساتذة الكرام.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يناير 2009)

مهندس من الشمال قال:


> ازاي انزل او افتح الروابط انا عاوز اعدل من نفسي واعرف اتعامل مع الربامج الهنسية انا خبرة تسع سنوات ومهندس تنفيذ لكن قصرت مع نفسي ف الكومبيوتر وبرامجه انا مصري اعمل بالسعودية بحائل ومستعد اكون طالب نجيب لاي مهندس يعلمني او يدلني عاى الطريق


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك..
> 
> أعطني الرابط الذي تريد فتحه، وسأقوم بالشرح المصور عن ذلك..
> 
> مع تحيــــــاتي..


 
أخي الكريم.. 
هذه المشاركة ممكن أن تشرح طريقة التحميل من أحد مواقع الرفع..

هذه هي المشاركة، فلتضغط عليها مباشرة 

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## كرم فارس (9 يناير 2009)

*استفسار*

بعد تصميم المبنى على ال etabs كيف اعرف ان مقطع العمود أو الجائز صغير و يجب تكبيره؟؟؟ هل يتلون باللون الأحمر؟؟
ما معنى countor range التى تظهر عند عرض اجهادات البلاطة و كيف يتم وضع ال min و ال max


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 يناير 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> بعد تصميم المبنى على ال etabs كيف اعرف ان مقطع العمود أو الجائز صغير و يجب تكبيره؟؟؟ هل يتلون باللون الأحمر؟؟
> ما معنى countor range التى تظهر عند عرض اجهادات البلاطة و كيف يتم وضع ال min و ال max


اعتقد انه تمام الون الاحمر و انت بالاول عند تعريف العمود تختار reinforcement to be designed وستلاحظ ان كان التسليح يفوق النسبة الاقصى التي لا يجب تجاوزها و اما عن countour range عليك حساب Mmax Mmin الناتجة عند اختيارك تسليح ما مثلا عند اخذ 10T14 في المتر عليك حساب moment الموافق لهذا العدد من الاسياخ و نضعه في Mmax Mminحتى يتسن لك ان ترى الاماكن التي يمكن وضع هذه الكمية ساحاول ان اجد لك مثال على درس في الفديو رفعته من هذا المنتدىو شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 يناير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اعتقد انه تمام الون الاحمر و انت بالاول عند تعريف العمود تختار reinforcement to be designed وستلاحظ ان كان التسليح يفوق النسبة الاقصى التي لا يجب تجاوزها و اما عن countour range عليك حساب Mmax Mmin الناتجة عند اختيارك تسليح ما مثلا عند اخذ 10T14 في المتر عليك حساب moment الموافق لهذا العدد من الاسياخ و نضعه في Mmax Mminحتى يتسن لك ان ترى الاماكن التي يمكن وضع هذه الكمية ساحاول ان اجد لك مثال على درس في الفديو رفعته من هذا المنتدىو شكرا


حاولت ان ارفع لك هذا الشرح ستجد الجواب عن سؤالك في الصفحة 40 على ما اعتقد ابحث فيه جيدا 
http://www.zshare.net/download/53938527517f53f5/


----------



## محمود دعبس (10 يناير 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## كرم فارس (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخت فاطمة على التوضيح و لكن هل لحساب العزم المقابل نضرب ب fy وسماكة البلاطةو عامل التخفيض فقط؟؟ اسف على الاسئلىة ولكن انا خريج السنة من جامعة تشرين و ينقصني الخبرة العملية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يناير 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> شكرا اخت فاطمة على التوضيح و لكن هل لحساب العزم المقابل نضرب ب Fy وسماكة البلاطةو عامل التخفيض فقط؟؟ اسف على الاسئلىة ولكن انا خريج السنة من جامعة تشرين و ينقصني الخبرة العملية


انت العزم الي عندك الناتج عن اللاحمال الي انت حطيتها يمكن يكون سواء اكبر او اصغر من العزم الي من المفروض يقاوم مقطع ما مع تسلييح ما لذلك انت بالاول تقترح تسليح تشك انو يعطيك عزم اقرب واذا ما مشى الحال تغيرو لحتى تلاحظ المساحة التي تتماشى مع هذه الاسياخ انا راح احاول ان ابحث على درس في فديو حجمو كبير كان في المنتدى خلال شهر رمضان بس هو حجم كبير لانو في دراسات عديدة لكن هو مهم جدا


----------



## كرم فارس (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير ...على الردود ..و ياريت درس الفيديو..و لكن هل العلاقة اللتي ذكرتها انا صحيحة ؟؟؟ ..


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يناير 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> شكرا اخت فاطمة على التوضيح و لكن هل لحساب العزم المقابل نضرب ب fy وسماكة البلاطةو عامل التخفيض فقط؟؟ اسف على الاسئلىة ولكن انا خريج السنة من جامعة تشرين و ينقصني الخبرة العملية


 
أهلاً أخي، ولكن أرجو توضيح السؤال قليلاً.. 

فهل المقصود هو العزم المطبق على الجائز مثلاً؟؟ إن كان كذلك، فالعزم يساوي إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ المستخدم (fy) مضروباً بمساحة التسليح في الجائز (As) وبذراع مزدوجة القوى في البيتون والحديد، وكل ذلك مضروب بمعامل التخفيض (0.9).. هي علاقة واضحة جداً في الكود العربي السوري اتمنى منك مراجعتها..

طيب، كتوضيح أكبر، القانون الأساسي في مقاومة المواد ما هو؟؟ 
الإجهاد = القوة / السطح، هذا يعني: القوة = الإجهاد × السطح
ولكن العزم = القوة × الذراع، وبالتالي: العزم = الإجهاد × السطح × الذراع
وهي العلاقة التي ذكرتها لك تماماً، حيث أن الإجهاد هو (fy) والسطح هو (As) والذراع هو (d-y/2)، وكل ذلك نضربه بمعامل تخفيض يؤخذ في حالة الانعطاف بمقدار (0.9)..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يناير 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> شكرا كتير ...على الردود ..و ياريت درس الفيديو..و لكن هل العلاقة اللتي ذكرتها انا صحيحة ؟؟؟ ..


ساخذ لك مثل بالارقام عندك 6T12 يعني عندك 6.78 سم2 نضرب في 3600 مقاومة الحديد يعني 360Mpa نضربو في ارتفاع البلاطة ناخذ منو 80 بالماية يعني نضرب في 0.8 و الله اعلم انت اعطيني شوية وقت ساحاول رفع الملف الي فيه فديو شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي، ولكن أرجو توضيح السؤال قليلاً..
> 
> فهل المقصود هو العزم المطبق على الجائز مثلاً؟؟ إن كان كذلك، فالعزم يساوي إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ المستخدم (fy) مضروباً بمساحة التسليح في الجائز (as) وبذراع مزدوجة القوى في البيتون والحديد، وكل ذلك مضروب بمعامل التخفيض (0.9).. هي علاقة واضحة جداً في الكود العربي السوري اتمنى منك مراجعتها..
> 
> ...


تمام يا استاذ هيك الشرح و ساحاول اني اعطيه مثل


----------



## كرم فارس (12 يناير 2009)

thank for your reply...i am sorry because i ask much


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 يناير 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> thank for your reply...i am sorry because i ask much


ne t'en fait pas tu peux poser tant de question que tu veux 
à votre service


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 يناير 2009)

انا ما نسيت الي وعدتك بس رفع عدة ملفات يستغرق وقت طول ساطلب من الاخ حسان2 مساعدتي


----------



## إسلام علي (14 يناير 2009)

يرجى الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع الغريب بالنسبة لي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114929-2.html#post948349


----------



## كرم فارس (14 يناير 2009)

danke mehr...ich kann deutsch englisch sprichen ...aber french ich kann nicht..


----------



## كرم فارس (14 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي، ولكن أرجو توضيح السؤال قليلاً..
> 
> فهل المقصود هو العزم المطبق على الجائز مثلاً؟؟ إن كان كذلك، فالعزم يساوي إجهاد الخضوع للفولاذ المستخدم (fy) مضروباً بمساحة التسليح في الجائز (As) وبذراع مزدوجة القوى في البيتون والحديد، وكل ذلك مضروب بمعامل التخفيض (0.9).. هي علاقة واضحة جداً في الكود العربي السوري اتمنى منك مراجعتها..
> 
> ...



الأمور هاي بعرفا بس السؤال عن الرقم الواجب وضعه في countor range عند تسليح البلاطة بالساب أو ال etabs أي كيف يتم وضع الرقم عند تسليح البلاطة و ليس الجائز..شكرا لك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يناير 2009)

والان هذا هو الدرس الذي من المفروض تجد فيه اجوبة على سؤالك 
http://www.zshare.net/download/5406839740729d72/

http://www.zshare.net/download/54117272332fdfe3/

http://www.zshare.net/download/54118803e3ef6d67/

http://www.zshare.net/download/54119828affa7d10/
اذا فيه اي مشكل لا تتردد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يناير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> والان هذا هو الدرس الذي من المفروض تجد فيه اجوبة على سؤالك
> http://www.zshare.net/download/5406839740729d72/
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/54117272332fdfe3/
> ...


هناك مجموعة دروس انت اذهب مباشرة الى sap5 يعني الدرس الاخير


----------



## كرم فارس (14 يناير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> هناك مجموعة دروس انت اذهب مباشرة الى sap5 يعني الدرس الاخير




شكرا لك اخت فاطمة ...بصراحة انا عندي هالدروس للمهندس ايمن للساب و الايتابس بس انا كان سؤالي كتير محدد بس عن countor range في تسليح البلاطة.......


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة

1-اريد ان استفسر عن ال LATERAL DRIFT ماهي حدودة( طبقا لل UBC or ACI ) ؟
2-عند اختلاف مكان ال C.G للمبني و C.M لة يحدث فتل للمبني كيف اعرف قيمتة من الايتابس و ماهي حدودة المسموح بها؟ 

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## newart (16 يناير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يناير 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
> 
> 1-اريد ان استفسر عن ال LATERAL DRIFT ماهي حدودة( طبقا لل UBC or ACI ) ؟
> 2-عند اختلاف مكان ال C.G للمبني و C.M لة يحدث فتل للمبني كيف اعرف قيمتة من الايتابس و ماهي حدودة المسموح بها؟
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي حسام، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول:


> 1-اريد ان استفسر عن ال LATERAL DRIFT ماهي حدودة( طبقا لل UBC or ACI ) ؟


فالإجابة موجودة في الصور المرفقة التالية:






















وأما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني..


> 2-عند اختلاف مكان ال C.G للمبني و C.M لة يحدث فتل للمبني كيف اعرف قيمتة من الايتابس و ماهي حدودة المسموح بها؟


نعم، إن عدم تطابق مركز الكتلة (center of mass) مع مركز الصلادة (center of rigidity) هو أحد أسباب تشكل الفتل في المبنى.. ولكنه السبب الرئيسي الذي من الواجب تلافيه قدر الإمكان..
وإن تشكل الفتل في المبنى هو من أهم مسببات تشكل الأضرار في المبنى أثناء التعرض للهزات الأرضية، أي الزلازل.. لذا فإنه من الضروري دوماً حساب قيمة الفتل المتشكلة في المبنى، والتأكد من انها ضمن الحدود المسموحة، فإن لم تكن كذلك، ألزمنا ذلك القيام بعدة اشتراطات تختلف باختلاف كود التصميم المعتمد.. 

وفق الكود العربي السوري المتطابق تماماً مع الكود الأميريكي UBC97 : 
نقوم بحساب المعامل Ax معامل الفتل الطارئ في المبنى، وذلك من خلال حساب الانتقالات الأعظمية والانتقالات المتوسطة في كل طابق في أبعد نقطتين في المستوي الأفقي تحت تأثير القوة الزلزالية في الجهة المعامدة للواجهة التي فيها هاتين النقطتين.. فإن زادت قيمة هذا المعامل عن قيمة معينة سأضعها لاحقاً، توجب علينا تكبير قيمة اللامركزية اعتماداً على قيمة هذا المعامل، والقيام بالتحليل الديناميكي للمبنى، حيث أن التحليل الستاتيكي لن يكون كافياً..

هذه بعض الصور الموضحة لما ذكرته لك أعلاه (من عدة مراجع - يعني متعوب عليها هههههههه)




الفتل = اللي = torsion ، وهاتين الصورتين توضح الكلام الذي أسلفت به، وعلاقة حساب معامل الفتل الطارئ Ax
















هاتين الصورتين توضحان أول شكل من أشكال عدم الانتظام في المسقط الأفقي، وهو الناتج عن ما ذكرناه أعلاه، وبالتالي عدم الانتظام هذا يستوجب القيام بالتحليل الديناميكي 
















هذه الصورة توضح المحاور الرئيسية للمبنى (principal axes) والتي لم تعد هي المحاور العامة (global axes x , y) وذلك بسبب عدم التناظر الموجود في المبنى (عدم التناظر الإنشائي)










هذه الصورة توضح أنماط الاهتزاز (vibration modes) الثلاث الأولى لمبنى غير متناظر، أول نمطين انتقالين وفق المحورين الرئيسيين (انتبه U , V ، وليسا X , Y) ، والنمط الثالث أعطانا الدوران حول المحور الشاقولي.. مع العلم أن ترتيب هذه الأنماط من الممكن أن يكون مختلفاً حسب حالة المبنى عندنا..
إذاً يتبين لدينا بأن أنماط الاهتزاز تعطينا اتجاه المحاور الرئيسية للمبنى..









لا أسألك إلا الدعاء..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## علاء الخزرجي (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم احتاج برنامج تصاميم انشائية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم سؤالي في الاتاب كيف يمكن لي عمل حمولات التراب انا لم اجد joint patterns كيف اعمل لاحمل تحميل ثلاثي على سطح shear wall انا لدي جهة فيها تراب على ثلاث طوابق بينما الجهة المقابلة جهة مفتوحة من الضروري ان اعرف الى اي مدى ستاثر على البناية انا اخذت الملف على الساب و غيرت بس ما بيعمل run عم يكتب لي جملة ما فهمتها shell propgroup zshellprop انافي الاتاب حطيت كل الاحمال على اعمدة لازقة بshear wall بس الوقع غير هيك شكرا على مساعدتي


----------



## waleed300 (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

ممكن اعرف كيف استطيع ان لرفع من مستوى البلاطة (الدرج مثلا) بحيث يكون المستوى منحني؟؟
وكيف يتم مودل السيركرل بيمز ؟ واذا امكن عن كيفية وضع الحمل على الجدران في الايتاااابس اذا لم تكن يونيفورم؟
وعند الرفع من اوتوكاد الى الايتاب كيف يمكنني ان ارفع اكثر من دور في نفس الوقت؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 يناير 2009)

waleed300 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن اعرف كيف استطيع ان لرفع من مستوى البلاطة (الدرج مثلا) بحيث يكون المستوى منحني؟؟
> وكيف يتم مودل السيركرل بيمز ؟ واذا امكن عن كيفية وضع الحمل على الجدران في الايتاااابس اذا لم تكن يونيفورم؟
> وعند الرفع من اوتوكاد الى الايتاب كيف يمكنني ان ارفع اكثر من دور في نفس الوقت؟


سؤالك الاول ممكن تشتغل بdraw areas مثلا بين طبقين انت تنقر النقطتينالتين هن في نفس المستوى من البلاطة ثم تمر بmove up التي توصلك للطابق الاخر و ستلاحظ ان draw areasلس فعال ثم ترسم ماتبقى من بلاطة و على 3d ستلاحظ بلاطة مائلة اما عن سؤالك فيما يخص circular beam اعتقد انو لا زم ترسم المستوى على الاوتوكاد و انت عند الرسم في الاوتوكاد تاكد من عمل devidللقوس لانو سينقل للاتاب قطع من القوس و تاكد ان تشتغل بline note polyline اما سؤالك الاخير فهو يشبه سؤالي عند رفع الوتوكاد يمكنك رفع مستوى واحد و الله اعلم شكرا


----------



## كرم فارس (18 يناير 2009)

في جملة من جدران قص و أعمدة هل الايتابس يضع حمولة الزلازل فقط على جدران القص؟؟؟
و هل يمكن تمثيل الهوردي في safe 12 من خلال ribbed slab ???


----------



## slami souad (19 يناير 2009)

ESALAMOU ALAYKOM
je voudrai savoir quels sont lesefforts pris en compte en etabs pour les voile de contreventements j'ai remarqué qu'il sont toujours trés importants,pouvez vous donner un exemple de calcul si c'est possible biensur, je vous remercie beaucoup et bon courage


----------



## slami souad (19 يناير 2009)

je voudrai savoir encore comment vérifier les contraintes de béton et acier dans une structure déja réalisée, pouvez vous illustre par un exemple, avez vous des logiciels de vérification


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 يناير 2009)

slami souad قال:


> je voudrai savoir encore comment vérifier les contraintes de béton et acier dans une structure déja réalisée, pouvez vous illustre par un exemple, avez vous des logiciels de vérification


vous voulez peut être dire vérifier les contraintes dans une section et non pas dans une structure alors je vous propose de le faire avec socotec je pense qu'il est fiable


----------



## nawalid6 (19 يناير 2009)

اسال عن كيفية تمثيل ضغط التربة علي جدران البدروم في برنامج etabs


----------



## ابو حسنين (20 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً اخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك..
> 
> بتخصيص الديافرامات الصلدة عند كل مستوي بلاطة، نكون قد حددنا انتقالات متساوية لجميع النقاط في كل مستوي بلاطة، أي نهمل التشوهات في مستوي البلاطة، وبالتالي نحصل على 3 درجات حرية عند كل مستوي بلاطة، هي انتقالان أفقيان، ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم حضرات 
ممكن توضيح اكثر لو سمحتم عن الديافرام وهل له علاقة بتسليط احمال الرياح
راجيا الاجابة مع التقدير


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزيل الشكر للاخ العزيز ابو الحلول علي شرحة المفيد جدا و توضيحاتة الممتازة فعلا متعوب عليها 
و ارجوا ان تسمح لي ببعض الاضافة ان في ال Ubc يسمح لل Story Draft في حدود 0.02* ارتفاع الدور و في الكود البريطاني Bs في حدود (ارتفاع الدور/300)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

سؤالي هو كيفية نمذجة اعمدة في الايتابس بحيث ان العمودالعلوي يوجد بة ازاحة عن العمود السفلي بقيمة 20سم اي ان ال joint غير متصلة ببعضها بين العمودين فكيف اربط بينهما؟

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## سارية عثمان (24 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الكرام

لاحظت في بعض شروحات الاخوة للساب الاتي:
-بعضهم يخصم سمك البلاطة من الكمرة عند تمثيل سمك الكمرة ، والبعض الاخر يمثل البلاطة بكامل السمك وكذلك الكمرة.
-بعضهم يهتم بادخال نسب العزم للبلاطة والكمرة من Set Modifiers.والبعض يهملها.
- ما اثر ذلك علي Stiffness.

ارجو التوضيح فانا حديث العهد بالبرنامج.


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 يناير 2009)

والله شي متعوب عليه وجزاءكم الله خير


----------



## سارية عثمان (25 يناير 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> 
> لاحظت في بعض شروحات الاخوة للساب الاتي:
> -بعضهم يخصم سمك البلاطة من الكمرة عند تمثيل سمك الكمرة ، والبعض الاخر يمثل البلاطة بكامل السمك وكذلك الكمرة.
> ...



اخواني الكرام ارجو ان تتكرموا بالرد.


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يناير 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> 
> لاحظت في بعض شروحات الاخوة للساب الاتي:
> -بعضهم يخصم سمك البلاطة من الكمرة عند تمثيل سمك الكمرة ، والبعض الاخر يمثل البلاطة بكامل السمك وكذلك الكمرة.
> ...


 
أهلاً اخي الكريم.. 

إذاً هما قضيتان، الكمرات - البلاطات.. 

بالنسبة للكمرات، طبعاً تخفيض عزوم العطالة سوف يؤدي إلى تقليل قساوة المنشأ.. ولكن هذا هو النموذج الأقرب إلى الواقع.. أي لا تخف بالنسبة لذلك.. 

وأما بالنسبة للبلاطات، فلا علاقة لها بالقساوة، فنحن في جميع الأحوال نخصص ديافرامات صلدة للبلاطات تربط جميع نقاط البلاطة ببعضها البعض، وتنتقل جميع النقاط أفقياً مع بعضها أي لا يوجد تشوهات مسموحة في مستوي البلاطات.. 

هي وجهة نظري في ذلك، وتقبل تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## سارية عثمان (26 يناير 2009)

لك التحية والشكر مشرفنا ابو الحلول علي اهتمامك وردك المنطقي.


----------



## رشا المهدي (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لى بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص الset modifier للعناصرفى برنامج الساب

ما الهدف من تقليل الset modifier للبلاطة والكمرة والعمود؟
وما هى القيم الاقرب للصواب بالنسبه للكود المصرى؟
لقد قمت بحل سقف بلاطة flat ولم اعدل الset modifer ثم حللتها باستخدام عوامل تقليل set modifierبقيمة 0.25 للبلاطة و0.35 للكمر وجد ان العزوم على البلاطة والكمر قل كثيرا جدا وزاد defliction
ولكن مؤاخرا قال المهندس ايمن عبد السلام وهو احد المهندسين اللذين لهم شرح للساب فى المنتدى ان القيم الصحيحه المتبعة مؤخراً هى 0.50 للبلاطة والكمرة وجدت ان قيم العزوم على البلاطات والكمرات قلت بقيمة وسط بين استخدامها ب1 او 0.25 

لذلك ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين اذا احد عنده اجابه قاطعه بهذا الشأن اذا بدى اقلل bending of modifier فما هى القيم الاقرب للصواب


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يناير 2009)

رشا المهدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لى بعض الاستفسارات بخصوص الset modifier للعناصرفى برنامج الساب
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أختي الكريمة، بقليل من البحث في الملتقى، يمكنك الحصول على الكثير من المعلومات وفق هذا الموضوع، حيث أننا تحدثنا في عدة مواضيع عن هذا الأمر.. وهذا الموضوع كان آخرها:







section modifiers 

أما عن العوامل التي يجب عليك أخذها، فهي العوامل الموجودة في الكود الذي اعتمدتيه في التصميم.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## علي الرفاعي (28 يناير 2009)

موضوع حل البلاطات الكمريه بالساب موضوع جميل ومهم جدا لتوفره في واقع العمل لكن للاسف لم اجد الرابط للتحميل ارجو المساعده لاني بحاجه ماسه له


----------



## علي الرفاعي (28 يناير 2009)

الروابط كلها لا تعمل للاسف ارجوكم ساعدوني كيف ادخل واحمل


----------



## ناصر بركات (29 يناير 2009)

من فضلكم اريد مثال محلول لمبنى ضد الزلازل على ساب 2000 لبلاطة هوردي وشكرا


----------



## مظهر زيدان (31 يناير 2009)

اريد ملف تعليمي لبرنامج safe وجزاكم الله كل الحير


----------



## ghllab (31 يناير 2009)

الأخ الفاضل
أولا احبب أن اشكر لكم تعاونكم مع جميع الزملاء
عندي سؤالين: أحدهما في الساب وهوكيفية تعريف العضو member على هيئة كابل
والثاني ما هي المفاضلات التي تؤخذ في الإعتبار عند تصميم اللبشة اللاكمرية واللبش الكمرية ومتى نفضل أحدهما عن الأخرى أرجو الرد سريعا حيث أن لدي مشروع كبير ومعكوك فيه
شكرا


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (31 يناير 2009)

*استشارة مهمة جدا من خبراء الايتابس؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

ارجوا من الإخوة ان يروا هذا الملف المرفق فهو لمبني 22 دور و لكن الأعمدة يتم أزاحتها 20 سم لكل دور للخارج و قد عملت هذه الخاصية من أمر assign/ frames/insertion point و ذلك لتحريك العمود للخارج (بعد نصيحة احد الاخوة في المنتدي) فهل ما تم عملة في هذا الملف صحيح أم أنة يحتاج إلى تصحيح؟


----------



## علي الرفاعي (31 يناير 2009)

للاسف الروابط لا اعرف كيف نحمل منها للاسف الشديييييييييييييييييد انا بحاجه ماسه جداااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا للدروس


----------



## Abo Fares (31 يناير 2009)

علي الرفاعي قال:


> للاسف الروابط لا اعرف كيف نحمل منها للاسف الشديييييييييييييييييد انا بحاجه ماسه جداااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا للدروس


 
أخي الكريم.. 

يبدو أن الروابط للدروس الاولى لم تعد فعالة على مواقع الرفع، إذ أن رفعها كان منذ كدة طويلة.. 

ولكن هناك دروس أخرى في الصفحة الثانية من نفس الموضوع، وهي التالية:


> *تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقى
> 
> وها هي روابط الدروس
> 
> ...


 
مع تحيــــــــاتي.. 

:56:​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (2 فبراير 2009)

اريد الاستفسار عن الديافرمات في التحليل
جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## دلس (2 فبراير 2009)

عندي سؤال للا خوة حول etabs متي نقوم بتخفيض الفتل وعزم الا نعطاف و لماذا


----------



## mannokr (2 فبراير 2009)

*مشكلة كبيرة فى etabs الى المشرفــــين :-*

الاخوة المهندسين، اثناء تصميمنا لبرج 37 طابق، فى تصميم الاعمدة، طبعا البرنامج يصمم على الـ ENVELOPE ، اذا صادف فى احدى الـ Design Combinations ان العمود معرض لشد حتى ولو بسيط. فان البرنامج يتجاهل التركيبة التى تعطى حمولة الضغط الاقصى ويصمم على هذا الشد البسيط. بالتالى الحديد الناتج يكون minimum. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ التى تكاد تكون مصييييبة. الله ستر ولا حظنا لها.
البرنامج اصدار 9.2 والكراك تبع LND


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> اريد الاستفسار عن الديافرمات في التحليل
> جزالك الله خيرا


فيما اعتقد لقد تم شرح هذا في نفس الموضوع ابحث جيدا و ستجده


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2009)

دلس قال:


> عندي سؤال للا خوة حول etabs متي نقوم بتخفيض الفتل وعزم الا نعطاف و لماذا


لقد نوقش الامر set modifiers على ما اعتقد في هذا الباب و المتعلق بالكودات وبخصوصية العنصر ان كان بلاطة او كمرة او عمود و الله اعلم ابحث و ستجده ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوالنوراحمد (3 فبراير 2009)

*بحاجة لمساعدة عن برنامج الساب*

ارجو انا تفيدونا في كيفية تصميم صفيحة معدنية دائرية مثبتة من الاطراف ببراغي وتتعرض لضغط كبير لمعرفة سماكتها وشكرا


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (3 فبراير 2009)

الى كل الزملاء الاعزاء مشكورين على هده المعلومات القيمه
حقيقة انا استفسر عن تسليط حمولة الرياح
هل يتم تسليطها على كل الاعمده المقبله لاتجاه الرياح ام يتم تسليطها على جدران القص


ودمتم سالمين


----------



## إستشاري (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اسال عن مشكلة واجهتني في الساب
وهيا انع بعد التصميم يطلع بعض الكمرات ملونة باللون الاحمر وهدا يعني انه (اوفر استيل)o/s
وهدا يعني اني اكبر في مقطع الفريم ولكن عندما كبرت في مقطع الفريم لم يحدث تغير لازال الكمرة تاخد اللون الاحمر
يرجى الافادة
وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 فبراير 2009)

إستشاري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اسال عن مشكلة واجهتني في الساب
> وهيا انع بعد التصميم يطلع بعض الكمرات ملونة باللون الاحمر وهدا يعني انه (اوفر استيل)o/s
> وهدا يعني اني اكبر في مقطع الفريم ولكن عندما كبرت في مقطع الفريم لم يحدث تغير لازال الكمرة تاخد اللون الاحمر
> ...


قد يكون السبب ناتج على ان القطاع قصير لم اجد الترجمة مثلا عندك كمرة2م او 3م موجودة بين عمود و shear wall ستكون كقطعة صغيرة pièce courte وعليه يجب حذفها او تسويتها مع مستوىالfloor واما ان تكون ناتجة عن قوة القص وليس العزم تاكد من انك في التسليح الطولي او العرضي والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (8 فبراير 2009)

*اللبشة*

افادكم الله ياخواني اريد استفسار عن تمثيل الحوائط الخرسانية وعلاقتها باللبشة


----------



## إدريس (9 فبراير 2009)

على أي برنامج يتم تصميم قبب المساجد و المتاحف؟؟؟

و هل يوجد مثال على هذا ؟

و شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 فبراير 2009)

إدريس قال:


> على أي برنامج يتم تصميم قبب المساجد و المتاحف؟؟؟
> 
> و هل يوجد مثال على هذا ؟
> 
> و شكرا


السلام عليكم انا لما ا صمم مسجد بقبة اصمم على ساب sap v7.40 انت اما تنتهي من التصميم في المسجد عليك تروح ل edit :add to model from templete وتختار القبة و تحدد قطرها ثم تروح على advenced لتعطي احداثيات القبة بالنسبة للمسجد وتحدد مركز القبة بالنسبة للمسجد وسترى ذلك ثم انقلو على version متطورة وللانتقال من system لاخريعني polar sustem الى cartesian system ادخل على set coordinate systems اكيد فيه طرق ثانية في versionالمتطورة لانو مافي قبة في sap v10 و ما فوق بس هيك انا اعمل بلكي حدا اعطاك انسب طريقة المهم انا هيك اعمل انتقل من vesion لاخرى والله اعلم


----------



## eng abdallah (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حفيدة عائشة (9 فبراير 2009)

بسأل عن مشاريع التخرج؟...افضل المشاريع ايه؟...هل اختار الاسهل ام الافضل؟؟ 
ارجوالافادة


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (10 فبراير 2009)

*سؤال في برنامج الايتابس*

السلام عليكم اخي ابو الحلول واختي فاطمة 
عندي كم سؤال في برنامج الايتابس ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لهما وهم في الحقيقة ثلاث اسئلة محتار فيهم منذ زمن وارجو ان لا تخذلوني 

1-لو كان لدينا بناية لا تحتوي على اعمدة فقط جدران حاملة (من الطابوق)بالاضافة الى السقف والجسور (beams) فكيف نقوم بادخال الجدران وتعريفها على انها من الطابوق الى النموذج وماهي المعلومات اللازم ادخالها لتعريف الطابوق 

2- عندما اقوم بتصميم الجسور (beams) في برنامج الايتابس احصل على نتائج معينة لحديد التسليح 
ولكن عندما اقوم بتصدير السقف مع الجسور الى برنامج السيف احصل على نتائج مختلفة لحديد التسليح بالنسبة للجسور لماذا؟ علما اني جربت الخيارات ااثاني والثالث في عملية التصدير الى السيف

وارجو ان لا اكون اطلت عليكم ولكم مني كل الاحترام
واعذروني اذا كانت الاسئلة دون المستوى :11:


----------



## fareed sakr (10 فبراير 2009)

ممكن مثال عن تصميم الجسور تحت تأثير الحملات المتحركة ( السيارات .. القطارات)


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو الحلول واختي فاطمة
> عندي كم سؤال في برنامج الايتابس ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لهما وهم في الحقيقة ثلاث اسئلة محتار فيهم منذ زمن وارجو ان لا تخذلوني
> 
> 1-لو كان لدينا بناية لا تحتوي على اعمدة فقط جدران حاملة (من الطابوق)بالاضافة الى السقف والجسور (beams) فكيف نقوم بادخال الجدران وتعريفها على انها من الطابوق الى النموذج وماهي المعلومات اللازم ادخالها لتعريف الطابوق
> ...


السلام عليكم اما عن سؤالك الاول فانا لا اعرف معنى طابوق لكن عليك ان تكون عن دراية كاملة بخصائصه فانت عند define materials properties you choose other وتعطي كل خصائصه تمام كما تعطى خصائص concrete او steel وعند تصميمك لshear wall لاتنسى فقط ان تنسب له اسمه ولكن لا اعتقد اني فهمتك فنوع البنايات الذي تتحدث عنه يخضع لقونين اخرى و نتبع فيه تقنيات الانجاز غير عمل الموديل انا لم اشتغل في البنايات ذات مواد مختلطة ولكن اعلم مثلا البنايات التي انجزة قديما بالحجارة حوائطها الحاملة والاسقف ب beams steel نسميها بنايات ذات precarious state وتعتمد في انجازها على تقنيات وليس على الدراسات كالتي نقوم بها نحن الا في دراسة section of steel عند دراسة البلاطات 
اما سؤالك الثاني نفس الشئ لاحظته انا في الكمرات لزيادة الاطمئنان اخذ في منتصف bay 
M = 80% gl2/8 احسب يدوي قارن مع safe وقال لي احدهم عليك ان تعرفي الbeam على اساس انو spandel في الايتاب لتحصلي على نتيجة افضل والله اعلم


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (11 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك اختي فاطمة على الرد واسال الله تعالى ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك
وبالنسبة للسؤال حبيت اوضح انة ربما التسميات عندنا مختلفة في العراق فبالنسبة للبناء بالطابوق هو منتشر عندنا كثيرا واعتققد انو يسمى (الطوب) في مصر او القرميد لست متاكد بالضبط
ولو سمحت اضافة للسؤال الاول كما قلت في حالة عدم وجود اعمدة كيف نضيف المساند
ولو امكن نسمع راي الاخ ابو الحلول او بقية الاخوان ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخواني مالمقصود بالديافرام (diaphragm) وماهي فائدتة في برنامج الايتابس جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (12 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> اخواني مالمقصود بالديافرام (diaphragm) وماهي فائدتة في برنامج الايتابس جزاكم الله خيرا


 


> أهلاً اخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك..
> 
> بتخصيص الديافرامات الصلدة عند كل مستوي بلاطة، نكون قد حددنا انتقالات متساوية لجميع النقاط في كل مستوي بلاطة، أي نهمل التشوهات في مستوي البلاطة، وبالتالي نحصل على 3 درجات حرية عند كل مستوي بلاطة، هي انتقالان أفقيان، ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. هي مشاركة لي سابقة في الموضوع..

مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو الحلول واختي فاطمة
> عندي كم سؤال في برنامج الايتابس ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لهما وهم في الحقيقة ثلاث اسئلة محتار فيهم منذ زمن وارجو ان لا تخذلوني
> 
> 1-لو كان لدينا بناية لا تحتوي على اعمدة فقط جدران حاملة (من الطابوق)بالاضافة الى السقف والجسور (beams) فكيف نقوم بادخال الجدران وتعريفها على انها من الطابوق الى النموذج وماهي المعلومات اللازم ادخالها لتعريف الطابوق
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
أهلاً بك أخي الكريم معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وأهلاً بأي سؤال أو استفسار 

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول، ذكرت بأن البلاطات مستندة على جدران من الطابوق (الطوب - البلوك)، هذا يعني أنه لا يوجد أي جملية إنشائية مقاومة للأحمال الأفقية الزلزالية، صح؟؟ 
طيب في هذه الحالة، ما فائدة النمذجة على الإيتابس؟؟ 
في الأحوال العادية نضع فقط وزن هذه الجدران كحمولة على الكمرات.. ولكن في حالتك هذه تجب عليك نمذجتها، فما عليك سوى تعريف مادة لها خواص مادة الطابوق، ودراسة النموذج فقط على الأحمال الشاقولية، حيث أن المبنى غير مقاوم للأحمال الأفقية في حال عدم احتوائه على جدران قص بيتونية مسلحة أو إطارات مقاومة للعزوم..

هذا رأيي، والله أعلى وأعلم..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (12 فبراير 2009)

السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية

لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000

هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا

How to make the model for the joint of scissor 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## محمود الكامل (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرا مشكور


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على ماتبذلة من جهود طيبة لمساعدة اخوانك 
وقد بحثت عن الخواص لمادة الجدران الطابوقية (الطوب) فوجدت ان الكثافة الوزنية لة هي 1800 كغم/م3 ولكني لم اجد بقية المعلومات مثل نسبة بواسون ومعامل التمدد الحراري ومعامل يونك 
وياريت لو احد يعرف من الاخوان ان يمد يد العون لنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## M i D O (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم :

يا جماعة عندي كم سؤال في ETABS أرجو الإجابه؟
أولاَ : إذا كان عندي عدم انتظام بالأعمدة يعني مراكز الأعمدة لا تقع على محور واحد كما في الشكل فكيف علي أن أرسم الجائز يعني كما في 1 أو كما في 2 " لأني قرأت في أحد المراجع أنه يجب إسناد الجائز على مركز العمود ..





ثانياَ : أرجو توضيح كيف يمكن باستخدام البرنامج أن نعرف التوزيع الأمثل لجدران القص في المسقط . يعني ما هي النتائج التي نعتمد عليها لمعرفة ذلك .

ثالثاَ : إذا أردت أن أصمم بناء عالي "جملة جدران قص " ما هي النتائج التي التي تهمني من التحليل و التي سآخذها من البرنامج و كيف . أي أرجو شرح و لو بشكل مبسط كيف نستخرج النتائج التي نحتاجها من البرنامج "بعد التحليل " 
و شكرا كتير


----------



## Abo Fares (15 فبراير 2009)

m i d o قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> يا جماعة عندي كم سؤال في etabs أرجو الإجابه؟
> أولاَ : إذا كان عندي عدم انتظام بالأعمدة يعني مراكز الأعمدة لا تقع على محور واحد كما في الشكل فكيف علي أن أرسم الجائز يعني كما في 1 أو كما في 2 " لأني قرأت في أحد المراجع أنه يجب إسناد الجائز على مركز العمود ..
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أوووووووه أسئلتك كبيرة جداً، ولا تكفي مشاركة بسيطة بالرد عليها.. 

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم.. لقد تم الإجابة على أسئلتك الثلاث في هذا الملتقى، وخضنا فيها نقاشات عدة.. السؤال الأول يمكن إيجاد الإجابة عليه في هذا الموضوع، وأما السؤالين الباقيين ففي مواضيع خرى.. 
أعتقد القليل من البحث سيعطي الكثير من الفائدة 

وباختصار شديد جداً جداً كمفتاح لبداية البحث:
السؤال الأول، الاتصال يكون بين مراكز العناصر الإنشائية دائماً
السؤال الثاني، البرنامج مجرد آلة حاسبة، المصمم هو الذي يتوجب عليه اختيار الجملة الإنشائية المناسبة.. ما نستطيع الاستفادة منه في هذا المجال من البرنامج هو تحديد تحمل الجدران للقوى الأفقية، والتأكد من عدم وجود اللامركزية..
السؤال الثالث، لا يمكن الإجابة عليه باختصار، فهو بحث كامل.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (15 فبراير 2009)

*السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية

لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000

هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا

How to make the model for the joint of scissor 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتى للجميع*​


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (15 فبراير 2009)

ما هى خطوات تصميم حائط القص بالساب ؟ و هل يوجد برامج متخصصة لذلك افضل من الساب؟


----------



## Abo Fares (15 فبراير 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> ما هى خطوات تصميم حائط القص بالساب ؟ و هل يوجد برامج متخصصة لذلك افضل من الساب؟


 
أهلاً بالمهندسة المكافحة :78:
بالنسبة لبرنامج الساب، فهو لا يقوم بتصميم جدران القص، وإنما البرناج الذي يقوم بذلك هو (etabs) وخاصة مع البرنامج المرفق فيه (section designer)..​ 
تقبلي تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## احمد عادل احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

*moment releases*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز لو اردت تحميل حوائط القص والكور بالاحمال الجانبيه اي ان العمده لا تقاوم الحمال الجانبيه فقط الاحمال الراسيه , هل اقوم بعمل moment releases للاعمده وهل يكون من نهايه واحده ام النهايتين .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (15 فبراير 2009)

احمد عادل احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي العزيز لو اردت تحميل حوائط القص والكور بالاحمال الجانبيه اي ان العمده لا تقاوم الحمال الجانبيه فقط الاحمال الراسيه , هل اقوم بعمل moment releases للاعمده وهل يكون من نهايه واحده ام النهايتين .
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أخي الكريم، طبعاً يمكنك عمل end releases لكل من النهايتين للأعمدة، وبذلك سوف تنتقل جميع الحمولات الأفقية لجدران القص، بينما تبقى الأعمدة لتحمل الحمولات الشاقولية.. 

ولكن حقيقةً هذه العملية غير محبذة أبداً، حيث أن الاعمدة ستتعرض لهذه الحمولات الأفقية، وسوف تتشكل في بعضها مفاصل لدنة، وانهيارات جزئية غير مؤثرة على السلامة الإنشائية للمبنى، لتعود وتتوزع الحمولات من جديد على العناصر الاخرى، والتي هي في النهاية الجدران القصية.. 

الحل الأفضل، حتى لو كانت الجملة الإنشائية المعتمدة لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية هي الجملة الجدارية، يكون بتطبيق هذه الحمولات الأفقية، وتقوية الأعمدة غير المحققة حتى تتمكن من تحمل الحمولة التي تتعرض لها.. 

مع تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (15 فبراير 2009)

*السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية

لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000

هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا

How to make the model for the joint of scissor 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتى للجميع​*


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (15 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على ماتبذلة من جهود طيبة لمساعدة اخوانك
> وقد بحثت عن الخواص لمادة الجدران الطابوقية (الطوب) فوجدت ان الكثافة الوزنية لة هي 1800 كغم/م3 ولكني لم اجد بقية المعلومات مثل نسبة بواسون ومعامل التمدد الحراري ومعامل يونك
> وياريت لو احد يعرف من الاخوان ان يمد يد العون لنا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 


ارجو ان لا تنتسونا يا اخوان محتاج الجواب جدااااااااااااااا :56:


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (16 فبراير 2009)

انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى و ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتى لمعرفة كيفية و خطوات تصميم كل من shear wall - post tension 
باستخدام الساب


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (16 فبراير 2009)

عذرا اخى ابو الحلول طيب ممكن حضرتك تشرحلى كيفية استخدام برنامج الايتاب فى تصميم حائط القص


----------



## Abo Fares (16 فبراير 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى و ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتى لمعرفة كيفية و خطوات تصميم كل من shear wall - post tension
> باستخدام الساب


 


مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> عذرا اخى ابو الحلول طيب ممكن حضرتك تشرحلى كيفية استخدام برنامج الايتاب فى تصميم حائط القص


 
أهلاً بالمهندسة المكافحة.. 

شرح جيد ووافي لكل من برنامجي etabs و safe يمكن الحصول عليه من خلال الاطلاع على النوطة الموجودة في الموضوع التالي:








>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

شرح خطوات تصميم جدران القص موجدة بدءاً من الصفحة (102) في النوطة.. 

أتمنى أن يتم الاطلاع عليها بشكل كامل، فالاستيعاب الكامل للبرنامج، مع الاستيعاب الكامل مسبقاً للأساس النظري، هو الأساس.. ففي حالة لم يصاك الجواب الشافي بعد الاطلاع، يمكننا توضيح ذلك بشكل أكبر 

تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (16 فبراير 2009)

*السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية

لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000

هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا

How to make the model for the joint of scissor 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتى للجميع​*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2009)

*كل ما تحتاجة للتعلم برنامج etabs*

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم هذه الهديه في برنامج ETABS حيث يمكن تحمل كل ما تحتاج اليه من محاضرات وكتب وشرح بالفيديو ومسائل محلولة .

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## abduh001 (18 فبراير 2009)

من اين احمل برنامج sap2000 كامل مش ديمو ؟
please


----------



## عمران الفاتح (18 فبراير 2009)

*(4)*
*السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية

لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000

هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا

How to make the model for the joint of scissor 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتى للجميع*​


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجوا من المهندس/ رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوي ان يرفع هذة الملفات علي موقع أخر
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (18 فبراير 2009)

abduh001 قال:


> من اين احمل برنامج sap2000 كامل مش ديمو ؟
> 
> please


 

اهلاً أخي.. 

قليل من البحث فيه الكثير من الفائدة..​ 
تفضل:


 sap 2000 v12 ‏(



12345)​ 
مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم هذه الهديه في برنامج ETABS حيث يمكن تحمل كل ما تحتاج اليه من محاضرات وكتب وشرح بالفيديو ومسائل محلولة .
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي
لقد تم التأكد من الرابط وهو يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اقدم لكم هذه الهديه في برنامج etabs حيث يمكن تحمل كل ما تحتاج اليه من محاضرات وكتب وشرح بالفيديو ومسائل محلولة .
> http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizecriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم هديتك رائعة اخ رزق يريت المشرف يثبتو جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abo Fares (18 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم هديتك رائعة اخ رزق يريت المشرف يثبتو جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
الموضوع مثبت مسبقاً أختي فاطمة :d بارك الله بك.. 

مشكور م. رزق على هذه الهدية، بارك الله بك، ونفع بك..

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## حمزهههههه (18 فبراير 2009)

انا عندي سؤال اما باجي اعمل امر move في الساب بلاقي عنصر البلاطه بيختفي وده في ساب فرجن 12


----------



## Abo Fares (18 فبراير 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> انا عندي سؤال اما باجي اعمل امر move في الساب بلاقي عنصر البلاطه بيختفي وده في ساب فرجن 12


 متأكد من الواحدات؟؟؟​


----------



## mohamed asad (18 فبراير 2009)

أنا عايز أدخل reactions الاعمدة من الساب على الاكسل
فلو اختارت الشكل كله ودخلت من قايمة disply ثم show tables أجد أنه حسب لكل النقط اللى على البلاطة
وبما اننى مبتدأ فى الساب 
فأنا بختار نقط الاعمدة عمود عمود
وهذه شاقة جدا وممكن انسى عمود
فما الحل
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم هذه الهديه في برنامجSap 2000 حيث يمكن تحمل كل ما تحتاج اليه من محاضرات وكتب وشرح بالفيديو ومسائل محلولة .
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?sortType=1&sortOrder=1&sortmode=1&searchName=Sap2000&searchmode=2&searchName=Sap2000&searchDescription=&searchExtention=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي
لقد تم التأكد من الرابط وهو يعمل بشكل جيد_


http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## المهندسة biba (19 فبراير 2009)

أرجو افادتي لأني لم أستطع الدخول للدرس لأنه بالانجليزية ونحن لا ندرس الانجليزية بل بالفرنسية و هل يجب ان اسجل لكي ادخل للدرس


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> متأكد من الواحدات؟؟؟​


 

اه يا بشمهندس (ابو الحلول ) متاكد من الوحدات طن متر


----------



## mohamed asad (19 فبراير 2009)

*أنا عايز أدخل reactions الاعمدة من الساب على الاكسل
فلو اختارت الشكل كله ودخلت من قايمة disply ثم show tables أجد أنه حسب لكل النقط اللى على البلاطة
وبما اننى مبتدأ فى الساب 
فأنا بختار نقط الاعمدة عمود عمود
وهذه شاقة جدا وممكن انسى عمود
*​
ياريت يابشمهندسين حد يشوفلى حل لهذه المشكلة


----------



## انس عبدالله (20 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء:
عندي سؤال هو كيف يمكن عمل تحليل انشائي يعني بس لايجاد منحنى العزم والقص بدون ادراج خواص وابعاد المقاطع الانشائية يعني زي مابندرس في احامعة في السنة التانية والتالتة


----------



## انس عبدالله (20 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
عندي سؤال هو كيف نعمل تحليل انشائي بدون اعطاء ابعاد للمقاطع او خواص لها وذلك لايجاد منحنيات العزوم والقص


----------



## المهندسة biba (20 فبراير 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدوني لم اعرف كيف ادخل الى الدرس

أقصد درسك يا عبد الرحيم


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

المهندسة biba قال:


> ارجوكم ساعدوني لم اعرف كيف ادخل الى الدرس
> 
> أقصد درسك يا عبد الرحيم


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. 

يبدو أن المحاضرات في المشاركة الأولى لم تعد فعالة.. إليك المحاضرات التالية:



> *تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقى
> 
> وها هي روابط الدروس
> 
> ...


 
مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (20 فبراير 2009)

السادة الأفاضل بعد التحية


لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000


هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا. وأيضا موجودة بكثرة فى الشدات المعدنية بين
.two steel pipes connected by coupling system


The coupling system is working as a pinned joint or as a hinged support for both of the two elements and there is no restraints for it in the plan of the model
How to make the model for the joint of scissor 



أنا وصلت لحل أتمنى أن يكون صحيح نسبيا

وهو وضع عنصر من العنصرين على بعد وليكن 1mm من العنصر الأخر (يعنى الواحد ملى فى إتجاه عمودى على المستوى الذى يحتوى العنصرين ) وتقسيم كل من العنصرين إلى two frame elements وبالتالى ستتولد نقطة التقاطع بـ two joints ثم عمل constraint مخصوص يربطهم ببعض بشرط ربط الإزاحات فى الثلاثة إتجاهات و إلغاء ربط الدوران حول المحاور الثلاثة

وفعلا تم المطلوب

لكن أحب أعرف رأى إخوانى الأحباء فى هذا المنتدى الكريم وهل فى حل أخر أدق متوفر فى الساب

وشكرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (20 فبراير 2009)

فهمت سؤالي ولا لا يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول ارجو الاجابه


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني سوالين في برنامج الايتابس لو سمحتم

1- هل نقوم بعمل mesh بعد اضافة الاحمال ام قبلها ايهما اصح 
2- كيف نقوم بعمل mesh للاشكال غير المنتظمة والدائرية

مع امنياتي لكم بالموفقية :16:


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> انا عندي سؤال اما باجي اعمل امر move في الساب بلاقي عنصر البلاطه بيختفي وده في ساب فرجن 12


 


حمزهههههه قال:


> فهمت سؤالي ولا لا يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول ارجو الاجابه


 
طبعاً فهمت سؤالك أخي الكريم..

المشكلة هذه تجري معي أحياناً، ولكن يمكن التغلب عليها (اللف والدوران) بطريقة أخرى، ربما بنقلها نقطة تلو الأخرى، أو بأي طريقة أخرى.. 
طبعاً هي مشكلة تقنية في البرنامج لا أكثر ولا أقل، وليست بمشكلة علمية.. 

إذا لقيت حل عن المشكلة، خبرني ​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني سوالين في برنامج الايتابس لو سمحتم
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
1- طبعاً ترتيب الخطوتين ليس مهماً، فماهي علاقة الحمولات بتقسيم البلاطة؟؟
2- نفس خطوات التقسيم للبلاطة المنتظمة  طبعاً مع أفضلية التقسيم التلقائي (atomesh) في كل من الحالتين..

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عضو جديد في هذا القسم
ارجو ان استفيد من خبرتكم
وان افيد ضمن خبرتي المتواضعة


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

اريد ان اعرف ماهي الديافرامات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتى احتاج اليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> _اقدم لكم هذه الهديه في برنامجSap 2000 حيث يمكن تحمل كل ما تحتاج اليه من محاضرات وكتب وشرح بالفيديو ومسائل محلولة ._
> _http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?sortType=1&sortOrder=1&sortmode=1&searchName=Sap2000&searchmode=2&searchName=Sap2000&searchDescription=&searchExtention=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0_
> 
> ...


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على تعاونك الدائم معنا 
والله يسكنك في فسيح جناتة ويرزقك من الحور العين


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (21 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> اريد ان اعرف ماهي الديافرامات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومتى احتاج اليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم جواب سؤالك ستجدة في نفس الموضوع ص 36 لاني سالتة قبلك واجابني علية الاخ ابو الحلول جزاة الله خيرا:1:


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ المهندس أحمد عبد الرحيم، والمهندس زياد جمعة، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

الموضوع مثبت مؤقتاً*
*إعـــــــلان: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..*​


----------



## eng:amro_5005 (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم عندى استفسار ضرورى فى الساب ارجوى الافادة
فى حالة حل سقف كمرى لو عاوز اركب كمرة على كمرة اعمل ايه


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا عضو جديد في هذا القسم
> ارجو ان استفيد من خبرتكم
> وان افيد ضمن خبرتي المتواضعة


أهلاً بك عضواً جديداً بيننا في ملتقى الهندسين العرب، بارك الله بك، ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..




ملهم الحجي قال:


> اريد ان اعرف ماهي الديافرامات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومتى احتاج اليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم جواب سؤالك ستجدة في نفس الموضوع ص 36 لاني سالتة قبلك واجابني علية الاخ ابو الحلول جزاة الله خيرا:1:


 مشكور أخي مؤيد 



> أهلاً اخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك..
> 
> بتخصيص الديافرامات الصلدة عند كل مستوي بلاطة، نكون قد حددنا انتقالات متساوية لجميع النقاط في كل مستوي بلاطة، أي نهمل التشوهات في مستوي البلاطة، وبالتالي نحصل على 3 درجات حرية عند كل مستوي بلاطة، هي انتقالان أفقيان، ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..
> 
> ...


 

​


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى عندى سؤال من اين لى الحصول على crack الخاص بساب 2000 v11


----------



## ملهم الحجي (22 فبراير 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو الحلول واختي فاطمة
> عندي كم سؤال في برنامج الايتابس ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لهما وهم في الحقيقة ثلاث اسئلة محتار فيهم منذ زمن وارجو ان لا تخذلوني
> 
> 1-لو كان لدينا بناية لا تحتوي على اعمدة فقط جدران حاملة (من الطابوق)بالاضافة الى السقف والجسور (beams) فكيف نقوم بادخال الجدران وتعريفها على انها من الطابوق الى النموذج وماهي المعلومات اللازم ادخالها لتعريف الطابوق
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اخ مؤيد كنت اود الرد عليك بنفس الرد الاخ ابو الحلول الا اني كنت متردد بخصوص الاجابة
وهو ان المبنى غير مقاوم للاحمال الافقية
وافضل ان تتم دراسته بالطرق الحسابيه التقريبية 
ولم افهم ما الفائدة من النمذجة لهذه الحاله؟؟المعروفة
علما ان دراستها على الايتاب تستغرق وقت اطول من الدراسة التقريبية
وبخصوص الشق الثاني
لم احتاج الى التصدير ل السيف؟؟؟
لتصميمم الكمرات وحساب التسليح؟؟؟؟؟
من اجل الحساب ام من اجل الرسومات والتفريد؟ظ
جزاكم الله كل الخير:56:


----------



## ملهم الحجي (22 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي في الله
ما هو احدث اصدار من الساب والايتاب والسيف المعتمد وليس demo
ومن اين استطيع تحميله؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ملهم الحجي (22 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> قد يكون السبب ناتج على ان القطاع قصير لم اجد الترجمة مثلا عندك كمرة2م او 3م موجودة بين عمود و shear wall ستكون كقطعة صغيرة pièce courte وعليه يجب حذفها او تسويتها مع مستوىالfloor واما ان تكون ناتجة عن قوة القص وليس العزم تاكد من انك في التسليح الطولي او العرضي والله اعلم شكرا


 


اشكرك اخت فاطمة على هذا الحل
لانه نفس المشكلة واجهتني من قبل
علما اني لم اجد مشكلة كبيرة بالتصميم تستدعي المكوث عندها
جزاك الله كل خير
:85:


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

ملهم الحجي قال:


> اخوتي في الله
> ما هو احدث اصدار من الساب والايتاب والسيف المعتمد وليس demo
> ومن اين استطيع تحميله؟؟؟؟؟


 أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 
SAP 12
SAFE 12
i think - ETABS 9.5 

هنا في الملتقى يمكن أن تجدها.. 



 sap 2000 v12 ‏(



12345) 

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## عمران الفاتح (22 فبراير 2009)

السادة الأفاضل 
بعد التحية والسلام

حتى الأن لايوجد كراك للـ SAFE 12


لى سؤال خاص بنمذجة joint of scissor 
كيف يتم ذلك فى SAP2000


هذه الـ Joint موجودة مثلا فى نقطة ترابط two frame elements على شكل cross مثل المقص تمام بحيث يكون العزم متساوى على جانبى نقطة التقاطع للـ frame element الواحد. وتكون هذه النقطة حرة الحركة رأسيا وأفقيا. وأيضا موجودة بكثرة فى الشدات المعدنية بين
.two steel pipes connected by coupling system


The coupling system is working as a pinned joint or as a hinged support for both of the two elements and there is no restraints for it in the plan of the model
How to make the model for the joint of scissor 



أنا وصلت لحل أتمنى أن يكون صحيح نسبيا

وهو وضع عنصر من العنصرين على بعد وليكن 1mm من العنصر الأخر (يعنى الواحد ملى فى إتجاه عمودى على المستوى الذى يحتوى العنصرين ) وتقسيم كل من العنصرين إلى two frame elements وبالتالى ستتولد نقطة التقاطع بـ two joints ثم عمل constraint مخصوص يربطهم ببعض بشرط ربط الإزاحات فى الثلاثة إتجاهات و إلغاء ربط الدوران حول المحاور الثلاثة

وفعلا تم المطلوب

لكن أحب أعرف رأى إخوانى الأحباء فى هذا المنتدى الكريم وهل فى حل أخر أدق متوفر فى الساب

وشكرا


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (23 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز اود السوال عن طريقة ادخال مقاطع الكمرات اذاكانت ذات اشكال خاصة وكذلك طريقة ادخال السقف الذي هو قوس وليس مربع او مستطيل


----------



## جمال السيد (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الجهد المشكور


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 فبراير 2009)

فاضل الفتلاوي قال:


> اخي العزيز اود السوال عن طريقة ادخال مقاطع الكمرات اذاكانت ذات اشكال خاصة وكذلك طريقة ادخال السقف الذي هو قوس وليس مربع او مستطيل


السلام عليكم, بالنسبة للكمرات ذات الشكل الذي يتقلص عند بعض الاجزاء ك fob ان صحت الترجمة ،عليك الذهاب الى define : frame section /add nonprismatic section وتغير حسب ما عندك ويمكنني تزيدك بمثال ان اردت اما ان كان مقطع جد خاص للاعمدة من غير الكمرات فيمكنك اختيار ADD SD SECTION ورسم بعد الدخول من SECTION DESIGNER واصدقك القول عملتها مرة و نسيت الان, المهم ان اردت الكمرة NONPRIMATIC فسابحث عن مثال بسيط اما سؤالك الثاني عن ادخال القوس ,انا لا اعلم انت تشتغل على اي برنامج ,ان كنت تقصد الايتاب عليك الدخول من Edit:edit grid data و من coordinate system اختار Add new system و بعدين اختار cylindrical, وعليك اعطاء قطر القوس, وبعدين ادخل على edit grid على جهة اليمين تحت راح تلاقي locate system origine ادخل احداثيات بالنسبة لsystem الاول كل هذا على المستوى xy اما في الساب فاسهل حيث اذا كان القوس في المستوى xz or yz يمكنك الرسم في المستوىxy وعمل replicate في المستوى الي يظم المحور z وشكرا يمكنني اعادت الشرح بطريقة تانية ان اردت لكن اعطيني بعضا من الوقت


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم وهدا رابط لمثال بسيط لرسم كمرت fob (gousset) 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13006469/70d0e2b0/gousset.html


----------



## عودينا (24 فبراير 2009)

*awdyna************

السؤال في برنامج الساب 2000

هل بلامكان تصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية باستخدام ساب 2000


----------



## مينا ناجى سليمان (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام لكل اعضاء الجروب الجاد جداااااااااااااا بجد بشكر كل الناس اتلمؤسسين ليه وبجد بستفيد منه جدا بس انا ليا طلب ارجوكم انا عايز برنامج استاد بروجرام يا ريت حد يرفعه عشان محتاجه


----------



## Abo Fares (26 فبراير 2009)

عودينا قال:


> السؤال في برنامج الساب 2000
> 
> هل بلامكان تصميم الاعمدة الخرسانية باستخدام ساب 2000


 
نعم، هو يدعم كل من عمليتي التصميم والتحقيق ​


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا زميلتي واختي فاطمة على التوضيح


----------



## ma-tawa (26 فبراير 2009)

عفوا ولكن اسم الموضوع هو اسأل عن safe ...etaps..sap2000 ولكني لم أرى سو sap فأين بقية البرامج
هذا أولا أما الموضوع الثاني فهو أين برنامح staad.proمن بين كل هذه البرامج 
أنا أعتقد والعلم عند الله أنه من البرامج القوية في مجال التحليل الانشائي 
لذا فهل من صاحب خبرة يفيض علينا من علمه في هذا البرنامج
والله الموفق


----------



## Abo Fares (26 فبراير 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> عفوا ولكن اسم الموضوع هو اسأل عن safe ...etaps..sap2000 ولكني لم أرى سو sap فأين بقية البرامج
> هذا أولا أما الموضوع الثاني فهو أين برنامح staad.proمن بين كل هذه البرامج
> أنا أعتقد والعلم عند الله أنه من البرامج القوية في مجال التحليل الانشائي
> لذا فهل من صاحب خبرة يفيض علينا من علمه في هذا البرنامج
> والله الموفق


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

أولاً - الموضوع ليس عبارة عن موضوع أكاديمي لتعليم البرنامج، فهو فقط لوضع مشكلة ما عند أحدنا، والنقاش حولها.. 

ثانياً - لو اطلعت على كافة مشاركات الموضوع لوجدت استفسارات ونقاشات في البرامج الثلاثة..

ثالثاً - هناك الكثير عن برنامج ستاد برو في مواضيع منفردة في الملتقى، البرنامج، طريقة تنصيب البرنامج، دروس عن البرنامج، استفسارات عن البرنامج.... قليل من البحث فيه الكثير من الفائدة.. 

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اعرف طريقة التسليح للسقف الذي تحيط به جسور(كمرات)وهل يوجد اختلاف بينها وبين السقف من نوع flat


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (27 فبراير 2009)

اختي العزيزه فاطمة اريد ان اعرف كيفية رسم shell اذا كان السقف غيرمنتظم كدائري اوقوس مدمج مع مربع اومستطيل انا اعرف طريقة ادخال الشكل وهي كما تفضلتي وارجو منكي او من الاخوة الزملاء توضيح ذلك


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

فاضل الفتلاوي قال:


> اختي العزيزه فاطمة اريد ان اعرف كيفية رسم shell اذا كان السقف غيرمنتظم كدائري اوقوس مدمج مع مربع اومستطيل انا اعرف طريقة ادخال الشكل وهي كما تفضلتي وارجو منكي او من الاخوة الزملاء توضيح ذلك


 





















مع تحيــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## ahmad53 (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء الرد علي هذا السؤال للاهمية متي يجب أستخدام اللبشة الكاملة ومتي نكتفي بالخرسانة العادية المنفصلة تحت القواعد المسلحة وشكرا للرد مقدما


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

ahmad53 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء الرد علي هذا السؤال للاهمية متي يجب أستخدام اللبشة الكاملة ومتي نكتفي بالخرسانة العادية المنفصلة تحت القواعد المسلحة وشكرا للرد مقدما


 
أهلاً أخي، يمكنك وضع الاستفسار في موضوع منفرد حتى يتم الانتباه إليه من قبل الأعضاء، كون هذا الموضوع مخصص للبرامج.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## hasan86 (28 فبراير 2009)

*سؤال عن برنامج Etabs*

السلام عليكم أشكركم على تخصيص هذه المساحة الرائعة للحديث عن البرامج الهندسية

عندي استفسار في برنامج ETabs
أولا: عندما سويت عملية Meshing للبلاطة ظهرت عندي خطوط( المش) كثيرة جدا فأريد تقليلها فهل من طريقة لذلك 
ثانيا: لقد قمت بحساب أحمل الرياح والزلازل لمبنى مكون من 30 طابق، حسب الكود المطلوب، واريد الان طريقة لادخال النتائج الى البرنامج
شكرا لكم


----------



## حمزهههههه (28 فبراير 2009)

ahmad53 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء الرد علي هذا السؤال للاهمية متي يجب أستخدام اللبشة الكاملة ومتي نكتفي بالخرسانة العادية المنفصلة تحت القواعد المسلحة وشكرا للرد مقدما


 

اولا كلام المهندس ابو الحلول صح
ده موضوع عن البرامج ولكن ممكن اجاوبك
اذاكان قدره تحمل التربه ضعيفه جدا بالتالي بلجا لاستخدام اللبشه او اما تكون مساحه القواعد المنفصله اللي بتتكلم عليها اكبر من 75% من المساحه الكليه
ارجو تكون فهمتني


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (1 مارس 2009)

السؤال الذى اريد ان اطرحه هل يجب تغير اى بيانات فى الmaterial property data ام نتركها كما هى و كيف يتم التغير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> السؤال الذى اريد ان اطرحه هل يجب تغير اى بيانات فى الmaterial property data ام نتركها كما هى و كيف يتم التغير


 السلام عليكم اعتقد انه عليك التغيير حيث انه مثلا نستطيع اخذ خرسانة خاصة للاعمدة مثلا ذات اجهاد 40Mpa واخرى مثلا30Mpa كما اني اخذ كثافة 2.5 كن /م3 والوزن 25 واغير حسب نوع الخرسانة البراميتر الاخرى وحسب الكود الذي تتعاملين معه ادا اخذنا خرسانة ذات اجهاد 40 Mpa
 فمثلا في الكود عندنا module of elasticity =25000000 ​[FONT=&quot]اذا استعملنا وحدة :كن [/FONT]spcifed con comp strengh f'c = 40000 ​ bending reinf yield stress fy = 400000
shear reinf yield stress fys =400000
[FONT=&quot]نحن نستعمل نفس نوع التسليح سواء الطولي او العرضي و انتم اعتقد يختلف بالكود عندكم كل بلد والكود الي عندها وهذه االمعطيات اذا استعملنا وحدة :كن [/FONT]​


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخت فاطمة ولكنى لم افهم ممكن بفاصيل اكثر لو امكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (1 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> السؤال الذى اريد ان اطرحه هل يجب تغير اى بيانات فى الmaterial property data ام نتركها كما هى و كيف يتم التغير





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد انه عليك التغيير حيث انه مثلا نستطيع اخذ خرسانة خاصة للاعمدة مثلا ذات اجهاد 40mpa واخرى مثلا30mpa كما اني اخذ كثافة 2.5 كن /م3 والوزن 25 واغير حسب نوع الخرسانة البراميتر الاخرى وحسب الكود الذي تتعاملين معه ادا اخذنا خرسانة ذات اجهاد 40 mpa
> 
> 
> فمثلا في الكود عندنا module of elasticity =25000000
> ...






مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخت فاطمة ولكنى لم افهم ممكن بفاصيل اكثر لو امكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أهلاً أختي.. 
المهندسة فاطمة أجابتك مشكورة.. 
من الاسم هي (خواص المواد).. إذاً من المؤكد أنه يجب تغيير الخواص الافتراضية في البرنامج إلى الخواص الخاصة بالمواد في مشروعك..
هذه الخواص هي الوزن الحجمي للخرسانة، الكتلة في واحدة الحجم، المقاومة المميزة الأسطوانية للخرسانة على الضغط، إجهاد حد الخضوع لحديد التسليح (الطولي - العرضي)، معامل المرونة للخرسانة... وغيرها من الخواص..

مع تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## حسام المنشاوي (2 مارس 2009)

كيفية سحب الرسم من الاتوكاد الي الساب


----------



## Abo Fares (2 مارس 2009)

حسام المنشاوي قال:


> كيفية سحب الرسم من الاتوكاد الي الساب


 
اقتباس مشاركة سابقة..


> طبعاً لا يمكنك تصدير نفس المساقط المعمارية والإنشائية التي عندك في الأوتوكاد، يجب رسم الجوائز (الكمرات) كخطوط تمثل محاور الجوائز، والبلاطات (الأسقف) تصل بين الجوائز، والأعمدة يجب رسمها 3d ...
> 
> بعد أن تصبح الرسمة جاهزة على الأوتوكاد للتصدير تحفظي الملف كـ save as وتختاري نوع الملف الذي امتداده dxf ، ومن ثم تقومي بفتح برنامج إيتابس ومن قائمة file تختاري import وتختاري من القائمة الخيار التالي: Dxf flie of archetictural grid وتفتحي ملف الأوتوكاد من برنامج الإيتابس، تختاري الواحدة من على اليمين، وتختاري طبقة المحاور من على اليسار، وهكذا تكون الشبكة قد رسمت، وأصبحت كأنها grid مرسومة على الإيتابس..
> وبنفس الطريقة تقومي باستيراد الجوائز والبلاطات والأعمدة، ولكن باختيار الخيار: Dxf floor plan من أمر import ، ومن ثم فتح ملف الأوتوكاد من برنامج الإيتابس، واختيار الواحدة من على اليمين، وطبقات العناصر الإنشائية من على اليسار، ومقاطع العناصر من على اليمين، والطابق من الأسفل على اليمين...


 
مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## احمد عادل احمد (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله لدي سؤال اعزكم الله.
كيف يتم عمل drift checking على مبنى ارتغاعه 20 دور من اليتابس وما هي الحدود القصوى المسموح بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مروان الجباري (3 مارس 2009)

ماذا يعني moment per unit in-plna length عند قراءة عزوم البلاطات قي sap2000 . تحياتي لبناة الأوطان.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 مارس 2009)

مروان الجباري قال:


> ماذا يعني moment per unit in-plna length عند قراءة عزوم البلاطات قي sap2000 . تحياتي لبناة الأوطان.


 
أهلاً أخي.. 

هو العزم في واحدة الطول للشريحة (ذات العرض 1م) وفق الاتجاه المدروس.. وذلك كون البلاطة ذات اتجاهين، كل اتجاه مؤلف من عدة شرائح كل منها بعرض 1م..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## هسبوشي (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم أود أن أعرف نمذجة بلاطة معصبة بإتجاهين على شكل دائرة نصف قطرها16بواسطة الساب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام الحزين (6 مارس 2009)

كما نعلم أن etabs يعطي العزوم عند أوجه الأعمدة والجوائز لذا ستكون العقد غير متوازنة والسؤال ما هي الطريقة لنرى العزم عند العقدة مباشرة وليس عند وجه العنصر؟


----------



## reem mohammed khed (6 مارس 2009)

يا باشمهندس احمد انا عايزه برنامج الsafe ضروري v.8 وكمان برنامج ال etab v.9e


----------



## reem mohammed khed (6 مارس 2009)

momken tdefo 3la shakl link plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## reem mohammed khed (6 مارس 2009)

ya shabab ay 7d 3ndo programe el safe and etab y7oto darore gedan ana 3yza at3alemo


----------



## kastelyano (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
اخي هشام بامكانك معرفة العزوم والجهد القاطع عند العقد بدل من اوجه المساند عن طريق تحديد الجوائز المرادة ومن قائمة assign ----end offset---endi =0 + endj=0 وهيك بيكون اعطاك القيم عند العقد مباشرة


----------



## reem mohammed khed (7 مارس 2009)

:71: ana 3yza bernameg safe and etab plzzzzzzzzzzz darory ele 3ndo y7otto


----------



## Mustapha15 (7 مارس 2009)

* السلام عليكم

1- عند ادخال تعريف الاحمال temperature 
2- بالنسبة للنتائج على BEAM تكون غير منطقية أ تمني أن أجد إجابة *
*يا رب
في امان الله*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

reem mohammed khed قال:


> :71: ana 3yza bernameg safe and etab plzzzzzzzzzzz darory ele 3ndo y7otto



البرنامجين المطلوبين سبق رفعهما في الملتقى, في الرابط التالي تجدين etabs 9.2 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=84147


----------



## reem mohammed khed (9 مارس 2009)

shokran ya bashmohandes hassan bs ana mesh la2ya programe el safe momken t7otto plzzzzzz m3lesh


----------



## هشام الحزين (10 مارس 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة تزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية تصميم أساسات الجدران الاستنادية بواسطة safe وبالتحديد ما أريد معرفته هو كيفية تعريف هذه الجدران في البرنامج وكيفية تعريف أحمال هذه الجدران وشكرا.


----------



## kastelyano (11 مارس 2009)

اساتذتنا الكرام
هل من طريقة لتمثيل بلاطات هوردي باتجاهين على ايتابس لنقل الحمولات الى الجوائز فقط 
بسبب انه لدي مشروع يحوي عدد كبير من البلاطات فقمت بدراسة الاعصاب خارج الايتابس ووصلت لمرحة نقل حمولات بلاطات الهوردي باتجاهين الى الجوائز فوجدت فيه صعوب وسمعت من احد المهندسين انه لو تم تمثيلها كانها بلاطة مصمتة ( شيل )ولكن بحمولات بلاطة الهوردي تكون صحيح
مع العلم اني لااعرف كيف نقل الحمولات هل بشكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفة بطريقة خطوط الانكسار ام هي ردود افعال الاعصاب (بلاطة هوردي باتجاهين)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (11 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> اساتذتنا الكرام
> هل من طريقة لتمثيل بلاطات هوردي باتجاهين على ايتابس لنقل الحمولات الى الجوائز فقط
> بسبب انه لدي مشروع يحوي عدد كبير من البلاطات فقمت بدراسة الاعصاب خارج الايتابس ووصلت لمرحة نقل حمولات بلاطات الهوردي باتجاهين الى الجوائز فوجدت فيه صعوب وسمعت من احد المهندسين انه لو تم تمثيلها كانها بلاطة مصمتة ( شيل )ولكن بحمولات بلاطة الهوردي تكون صحيح
> مع العلم اني لااعرف كيف نقل الحمولات هل بشكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفة بطريقة خطوط الانكسار ام هي ردود افعال الاعصاب (بلاطة هوردي باتجاهين)
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. أعتقد قريبك كاستليانو - عالم الإنشاءات - يعلم، يمكنك أن تسأله :68:

البلاطات المعصبة (المفرغة باتجاهين) يمكن نمذجتها كبلاطة مصمتة عادية ذات سماكة مكافئة تعطينا الوزن نفسه للبلاطة المعصبة.. 
يعني، بما أن البلاطتين تنقلان الأحمال بالاتجاهين، ولتسهيل النمذجة، يمكنك حساب وزن البلاطة المعصبة في المتر المربع، وبما أن وزن البلاطة المصمتة في المتر المربع هو الوزن الحجمي مضروباً في السماكة، نقوم بتقسيم وزن البلاطة الممعصبة على الوزن الحجمي لنحصل على سماكة مكافئة تعطينا نفس الوزن.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## رودي (11 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز اولا شكرا جزيلا لك على الشرح الرائع والمبسط 
ثانيا اود ان اعرف كيف اتعامل مع البرنامج في تحليل خطر الزلازل على المنشات dynamic analysis
وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الحبيب....................


----------



## kastelyano (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا استاز ابو الحلول على ردك الجميل 
يعني نقل حمولات بلاطة المصمتة الى الجوئز نفسو للبلاطات المفرغة


----------



## Abo Fares (11 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا استاز ابو الحلول على ردك الجميل
> يعني نقل حمولات بلاطة المصمتة الى الجوئز نفسو للبلاطات المفرغة


 
والله لا أعلم تماماً.. ولكني لا أعتقد، كون النقل في البلاطات المصمتة العاملة باتجاهين يتم بشكل مثلث وشبه منحرف، أي حمولة انكسار من البلاطات على الجوائز، أنا في البلاطات المعصبة أعتقد يختلف الأمر قليلاً... ولكن الأمر مقبول بدرجة كبيرة أن تتم النمذجة كما ذكرت لك، وخاصة أننا لا نعتمد على نتائج الإيتابس في التصميم على الحمولات الشاقولية..
​


----------



## حسان2 (11 مارس 2009)

reem mohammed khed قال:


> shokran ya bashmohandes hassan bs ana mesh la2ya programe el safe momken t7otto plzzzzzz m3lesh



الأخت الكريمة reem mohammed khed 
فيما يلي رابط جديد لبرنامج csi safe 8.1.1 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzdvmzyocx2


----------



## ابونمه (11 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم ويكرمكم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو المساعده في ساب وايتاب عن كيفية ادخال الExpansion Joint وتمثيل الحوائط في ال 3D MODEL ولكم الشكر والتقدير
واسف لازعاجكم بهذه الاسئله واتمني من الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم*

​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مارس 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم ويكرمكم
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو المساعده في ساب وايتاب عن كيفية ادخال الExpansion Joint وتمثيل الحوائط في ال 3D MODEL ولكم الشكر والتقدير
> واسف لازعاجكم بهذه الاسئله واتمني من الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم*
> 
> ​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هذا السؤال غير مفهوم expansion joint بس ممكن تراجع موضوع الاستاد رزق حجازي في مشاكل وحلول تنفيذية ان لم اخطا اما عن تمثيل الحوائط في 3d صعب ليش ما تمثلو في 2d هو ممكن بالستعانة بالايقونة( draw area (plan, elev ,3d
ولكن ما يمنعك ان ترسم في المستوى ستكون اكثر دقة والله اعلم


----------



## رأفت محسن (11 مارس 2009)

ارجو منكم شرح طريقة ادخال الدرج الspiral الدرج اللفاف (henical)


----------



## ابونمه (11 مارس 2009)

اشكرك كثيرا الاخت فاطمة المهاجره وجزاك الله خير علي سرعة الرد اوضح السؤال اكثر عايز اصمم مدرسه وبها فاصل تمدد عايز ادخل المدرسه علي الساب او الايتاب بالنسبه للحوائط من الطوب سمك طوبه صممت المدرسه عادي بالكود البريطاني ولما جيت اصممها للزلازل المشرف قال لي دخل الحوائط في ال 3دي ياريت اكون قدرت اشرح الانا عايزو واسف جدا جدا لازعاجكم


----------



## waleedation (12 مارس 2009)

*استفسار في الـ safe*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل من ساهم في تقديم اي معلومة في هذا المنتدى 
لدي بعض الاسفسارات في برنامج الـ safe ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة تزويدي بما لديهم 
1- اود ان افهم صندوق الحوار analysis options في برنامج الـ safe ارجو الشرح العملي المفيد من حيث متى يستخدم هذا الخيار ومتى يستخدم الخيار الاخر وكذلك خيارات التوليد interpolation options وعلى اي اساس ومتى يتم اختيار هذا الخيار ومتى يتم اختيار الخيار الاخر 
2- الاستفسار الثاني هو في ما يتعلق بوجود كمرة ضمن بلاطة مسطحة هل يمكن ان استخدم الجهود الناتجة من البرنامج ثم اقوم بتصميم هذه الكمرة على اساسها بمعنى آخر هل الجهود التي تتلقها الكمرة اثناء الحل هي قيم صحيحة حيث نضطر في بعض الاحيان الى وضع كمرة لضرورة معينة في وسط بلاطة مسطحة 
3- هل لي ان استخدم برنامج الـ safe لحل البلاطات التي تعمل باتجاهين ومستندة على كمرات ؟؟؟؟ 
هل ما يعطيه البرنامج من جهود في البلاطات والكمرات هي قيم صحيحة ام يجب علي ان اعود لطريقة الكود في تحمل الكمرات بالطريقة القديمة مثلثات شبه منحرفات 
وذلك بسبب اختلافات الصلابة بين الكمرات والبلاطة مع العلم انه يتم حاليا استخدام بلاطات بسماكة تتجاوز الـ 20cm فمن اللاهندسية ان نقوم باهمال صلابة بلاطة بهذه السماكة وتحويل كامل الحمولات على الكمرات 
والشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (12 مارس 2009)

سؤال لاخوانى ؟؟
ما هى خطوات نقل المسقط الافقى من الاتوكاد الى الايتاب ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> سؤال لاخوانى ؟؟
> ما هى خطوات نقل المسقط الافقى من الاتوكاد الى الايتاب ؟


 
مشاركة سابقة


> الخطوات هي:
> 
> طبعاً لا يمكنك تصدير نفس المساقط المعمارية والإنشائية التي عندك في الأوتوكاد، يجب رسم الجوائز (الكمرات) كخطوط تمثل محاور الجوائز، والبلاطات (الأسقف) تصل بين الجوائز، والأعمدة يجب رسمها 3d ...
> 
> ...


 
...........................​


----------



## reem mohammed khed (12 مارس 2009)

alf alf shokr eng. hassan begad kont me7taga el programe darory yarab ted7`ol el ganna


----------



## هشام الحزين (12 مارس 2009)

سؤال مكررأرجو من أحد الأخوة الإجابة 
*(أرجو من الأخوة تزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية تصميم أساسات الجدران الاستنادية بواسطة safe وبالتحديد ما أريد معرفته هو كيفية تعريف هذه الجدران في البرنامج وكيفية تعريف أحمال هذه الجدران وشكرا.)*​


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لردك يا اخى ابو الحلول ولكن عندى مشكلة فى نقل الاعمدة ؟؟؟ رغم انى رسمتها 3d 
فالمحاور انتقلت بنجاح!!!!! و لكن ترقيم المحارو خاطئ فكيف لى ان اغير هذه الارقام 
و كذلك حدود البلاطة انتقلت بنجاح


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## wassim taha (14 مارس 2009)

أمل منك شرح كيفية التصميم بعد الانتهاء من التحليل باستخدام برنامج etabs


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2009)

waleedation قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر كل من ساهم في تقديم اي معلومة في هذا المنتدى
> لدي بعض الاسفسارات في برنامج الـ safe ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة تزويدي بما لديهم
> 1- اود ان افهم صندوق الحوار analysis options في برنامج الـ safe ارجو الشرح العملي المفيد من حيث متى يستخدم هذا الخيار ومتى يستخدم الخيار الاخر وكذلك خيارات التوليد interpolation options وعلى اي اساس ومتى يتم اختيار هذا الخيار ومتى يتم اختيار الخيار الاخر
> ...



الأخ الكريم walidation 
1- صندوق الحوار analysis options يتحكم بعدة خيارات يمكن تلخيصها بما يلي:
أ- القياس الأعظمي لتقسيم العتلصر المنتهية "meshing" اذ أن البرنامج يقوم بعملية التقسيم اوتوماتيكيا ويترك الخيار لك لتحديد القياس الأعظمي, ويجدر بالذكر أن الدقة تزداد مع صغر التقسيمات ويرجع لك تقدير القياسات الأعظمية المناسبة للبلاطة التي تقوم بدراستها
ب- البرنامج يقوم باجراء تحليل خطي مرن بشكل اوتوماتيكي ويعتمد على نتائجه في التصميم, وللبرنامج امكانية اجراء تحليل لاخطي لأخذ المقاطع المتشققة في الحسبان وأخذ تأثير التقلص والزحف في حساب التشوهات طويلة الأمد, اذ أن التحليل المرن الخطي يعطي نتائج للتشوهات بعيدة جدا عن الواقع
ج- للبرنامج امكانية اجراء تحليل لاخطي "في حالة دراسة أساس أو حصيرة raft " لتفادي ظهور اجهادات شد في التربة ويقوم البرنامج عند استعمال هذا الخيار بتكرار عملية التحليل بعدد أقصى تحدده انت في الخيار أو عند وصول دقة النتائج الى الدقة التي قمت كذلك بتحديدها مع تجنب وجود اجهادات شد
د - خيارات interpolation options هي خيارات مرافقة لخيار التحليل اللاخطي اللذي ياخذ بالاعتبار المقاطع المتشققة وهذه الخيارات تتعلق بالدقة المطلوبة وكل منها يحدد مرات تكرار عملية التحليل بعد تعديل المقاطع المتشققة حسب النتائج, ويرجع لك كمصمم تقدير مدى الدقة المطلوبة في حساب التشوهات طويلة الأمد.
وتجدر الاشارة الى أن التحليل اللاخطي اللذي يجريه البرنامج لا يؤثر على نتائج التصميم وتأثيره ينحصر في حساب التشوهات
2- عند وجود كمرة "جسر, beam" في بلاطة مسطحة فالنتائج التي يعطيها البرنامج بشكل عام مقبولة ويمكن الاعتماد عليها في تصميم الجسر "البرنامج يعتمد طريقة finite elements "و على الرغم أنه بشكل عام فان العزوم والاجهادات الناتجة عن هذه الطريقة أصغر من نتائج التحليل اليدوي اللذي يتعامل مع كل عنصر انشائي بشكل منفصل
3- عند استعمال البرنامج لتحليل وتصميم بلاطات باتجاهين مستندة على جسور "كمرات beams " فبالتأكيد يمكن الاعتماد على نتائجه على الرغم أنها تختلف عن نتائج الطرق التقليدية في التحليل لنفس السبب اللذي سبق ذكره أعلاه, ونتائج البرنامج أقرب للواقع من الطرق السابقة
في الأشكال التالية مزيدا من التوضيح عن صندوق الحوار المذكور


----------



## Abo Fares (14 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> شكرا لردك يا اخى ابو الحلول ولكن عندى مشكلة فى نقل الاعمدة ؟؟؟ رغم انى رسمتها 3d
> فالمحاور انتقلت بنجاح!!!!! و لكن ترقيم المحارو خاطئ فكيف لى ان اغير هذه الارقام
> و كذلك حدود البلاطة انتقلت بنجاح


 
أهلاً أختي.. 

إن كانت المشكلة بالأرقام (أسماء المحاور)، يمكن التعديل بالنقر مرتين بالزر اليساري على خط من خطوط الشبكة (grid)، لتفتح نافذة، نختار منها (modify/show grid line) ونقوم بالتعديل.. 

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 مارس 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا الاخت فاطمة المهاجره وجزاك الله خير علي سرعة الرد اوضح السؤال اكثر عايز اصمم مدرسه وبها فاصل تمدد عايز ادخل المدرسه علي الساب او الايتاب بالنسبه للحوائط من الطوب سمك طوبه صممت المدرسه عادي بالكود البريطاني ولما جيت اصممها للزلازل المشرف قال لي دخل الحوائط في ال 3دي ياريت اكون قدرت اشرح الانا عايزو واسف جدا جدا لازعاجكم


بس كيف صممت حوائط الطوب على الساب ياريت تشرح لنا من فضلك اما عن expansion joint انا كل الي اعرفو انو المباني التي يفوق طولها 30م عندنا بالكود نضيف دراسة الحرارة temperature وعليه يمكن ان نحدد اذا لازم عمل فاصل التمدد يعني طول المبنى يصل الى هذا الحد ولم اسمع عن تمثيله في الساب او الايتاب والله اعلم
وهذا شرح سبق لي نقله ولكن لم افهمه جيدا وانا انقله لكن تحرى الامر ان كان صحيحا 
فواصل التمدد تنفذ للتغلب على مشكلة التغيرات الحرارية الناتجة عن اختلاف معامل التمدد الحراري للخرسانة عنه في الحديد، الأمر الذي قد يسبب إجهادات داخلية عالية لكليهما. ويبدأ أثر الاختلاف في معامل التمدد الحراري بالظهور عند أطوال معينة، حيث يمنع أن تزيد المسافة بين فاصلي تمدد في المباني عن حوالي 40 متر(25 متر في الكود الأمريكي) مع مراعاة عمل فواصل أخرى في أجزاء المبني غير المتكافئة في الوزن، في حين لا يزيد البعد بين فاصلي تمدد أي سور من المباني عن حوالي 12 متر بسبب تعرضه بالكامل لتأثير العوامل الجوية.ويرجع الاختلاف في تحديد الطول الأقصى للمبنى في الكود الأمريكي عنه في الكودات العربية لاختلاف الظروف البيئية في أمريكا عنها في الوطن العربي. ويمكن تحديد المسافة بين فاصل تمدد وأخر بناءً على توقع تمدد حائط مبني أو جزء منه، ومقاومة تصميم الحائط لقوة الشد الأفقية، وأماكن تواجد الفتحات في الحائط، بحيث ينفذ هذا الفاصل بعرض 2 سم تقريباً بين جميع أجزاء المبنى باستثناء الأساسات (القواعد) التي لا تفصل وذلك لتلاشي مشكلة الهبوط.. ويجب حساب الاجهادات الثانوية المتولدة فى المنشأ نتيجة فرق درجات الحرارة.
ويمكن ان تحسب هذه الاجهادات عن طريق البرامج الحديثة مثل الساب وتعتبر ان فرق درجة الحرارة المتعرض له المبنى يتراوح ما بين 15 درجة الى 25 درجة مئوية لتحصل على نتائج معقولة اما اذا كنت لا تعلم فرق درجات الحرارة فيجب اللجوء الى الهيئات الخاصة برصد الطقس لمعرفة هذه المعلومات. ومقاومة الاجهادات تختلف باختلاف العنصر الإنشائي فإذا كان هناك سقف تحت تأثير اختلاف درجة الحرارة زيادة بمقدار محدد من الدرجات (نتيجة تعرضه المباشر لاشعة الشمس مثلا) عن السقف الذي أسفل منه، عندها سيتمدد السقف افقيا فى الاتجاهين الافقى والرأسى (فى مستوى السقف) ولا يتأثر عموديا. وتكون نتيجة هذا التمدد ان الاعمدة الجانبية تحدث لها ازاحة بمقدار بعد العمود عن مركز السقف.
فلو أن السقف سيتمدد بمقدار معين من السنتيمترات نتيجة فرق درجة الحرارة فسيحدث ازاحة افقية للأعمدة الجانبية بمقدار نصف مسافة التمدد والاعمدة الداخلية تكون ازاحتها اقل الى ان نصل الى منتصف السقف والذى لا يعانى اى ازاحة.
وسيتولد عزوم فى الاعمدة نتيجة عدم مركزية الاحمال ونتيجة الازاحة بالاضافة الى قوى قص وبالطبع فان هذه العزوم تقاوم بزيادة التسليح سواءا فى الاعمدة او الكمرات او بلاطة السقف. ويجب ملاحظة ان اعمدة الركن تكون اكثر تأثرا من غيرها حيث تحدث لها ازاحة فى الاتجاهين الافقى والرأسى (فىمستوى السقف) مما يعرضها الى عزوم مزدوجة فتحتاج إلى قطاع اكبر وحديد تسليح مناسب ليقاومها.


----------



## مظهر زيدان (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم عند دراسة الاساسات على الSAFE وبالتحديد عند مقارنة النتائج 
نقارن رد فعل التربة الناتج من التركيب DL+LL من دون تصعيد مع قدرة تحمل التربةمضروبة ب1.55
كما نقارن رد فعل التربة الناتج من التراكيب الخاصة بالزلازل مع قدرة تحمل التربة مضروبة ب
1.6 اذا كانت q max/qmin <2وب2 اذا كانت qmax/qmin>2 هل هذا صحيح افيدونا جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مارس 2009)

مظهر زيدان قال:


> السلام عليكم عند دراسة الاساسات على الSAFE وبالتحديد عند مقارنة النتائج
> نقارن رد فعل التربة الناتج من التركيب DL+LL من دون تصعيد مع قدرة تحمل التربةمضروبة ب1.55
> كما نقارن رد فعل التربة الناتج من التراكيب الخاصة بالزلازل مع قدرة تحمل التربة مضروبة ب
> 1.6 اذا كانت q max/qmin <2وب2 اذا كانت qmax/qmin>2 هل هذا صحيح افيدونا جزاكم الله كل الخير


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أخي الكريم.. أرجو أن تشرح لنا أكثر عن الموضوع.. أعني من أين أتت قيمة المعامل 1.55 ؟؟
أما عن فكرتك الأخيرة، فهي الفكرة التي أعرفها بالنسبة لجميع تراكبات الأحمال، وليست فقط للتراكيب الزلزالية.. 
وهذا ما ورد تماماً في الكود السوري..















مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## step6 (15 مارس 2009)

عند الرسم من الاتوكاد من الي الساب 
في حالة رسم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب
كيف يتم تعريف الاعمدة في الاتوكاد
افضل امر لرسم البلاطة 
هل يفهم الساب امر pline
افضل امر لتقسم البلاطة والكمرات


----------



## step6 (15 مارس 2009)

ثم كيف يتم التعديل في ال grid بعد ان يتم فتحها في الساب اذا اردت ان اضيف بلاطة او كمرة او غيرها


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخى ابو الحلول و لكن مازالت عندى مشكلة الاعمدة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 مارس 2009)

step6 قال:


> ثم كيف يتم التعديل في ال grid بعد ان يتم فتحها في الساب اذا اردت ان اضيف بلاطة او كمرة او غيرها


هذا جوابه في الصفحة السابقة


مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> شكرا يا اخى ابو الحلول و لكن مازالت عندى مشكلة الاعمدة


اعتقد انه ليس بالضرورة نقل الاعمدة فالتقاء خطي كمرتين سيكون موقع العمود انا استعين بالتوكاد خاصة في اشكال العمارات ذات اسقف دائرية و اشكال منحرفة التي يصعب التوصل لتمثيلها على اليتاب اما اماكن الاعمدة و غيرها والتي من السهل التعامل بها في اليتاب لا ضرورة لتمثيلها على الاوتوكاد والله اعلم


step6 قال:


> عند الرسم من الاتوكاد من الي الساب
> في حالة رسم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب
> كيف يتم تعريف الاعمدة في الاتوكاد
> افضل امر لرسم البلاطة
> ...


يتم تعريف العمود باتقاء خطين متوازيين اي عند رسمك للكمرات ستكتشف لوحدك ان التقاء كمرتين عموما الا في حالات خاصة ان هذا مكان عمود اما عن polyline فاعتقد ان الايتاب لا يفهمها وعليك العمل بline انا هيك بشتغل قد اكون مخطئة انا فقط انقل لكم طريقة عملي


----------



## رودي (15 مارس 2009)

يا اخي العزيز ارجوا الرد على تساؤلي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
انا اسال عن التحليل الديناميكي للمباني لمقاومة خطر الزلازل 
dynamic analysis:55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مارس 2009)

رودي قال:


> يا اخي العزيز ارجوا الرد على تساؤلي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز





رودي قال:


> انا اسال عن التحليل الديناميكي للمباني لمقاومة خطر الزلازل
> dynamic analysis:55::55::55::55::55::55:




اقتباس من مشاركات سابقة لي في أحد المواضيع السابقة:




> بالنسبة للدراسة الزلزالية تكون كما ذكرت أنت من حيث الحساب بالطريقة الستاتيكية أولاً، هذه الطريقة الستاتيكية تعتبر كافية لبعض المنشآت، أما بالنسبة للعديد من المنشآت (سأقوم بذكرها لاحقاً) فإن هذه الطريقة تعتبر غير كافية وإنما يجب التحليل بالطريقة الديناميكية، ولكن التحليل بهذه الطريقة قبل التحليل الديناميكي يبقى أساسياً وذلك لمعايرة قوى القص القاعدية





> بالنسبة للطرق الستاتيكية هناك طريقتين: الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى: V=zikcsw وهي الطريقة التي مجال استخدامها ضيق نسبة بالطريقة الثانية، حيث أن العديد من الكودات لم تعد تذكرها.. وأما الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية فهي: V=cv.i/r.t وهي جيدة طالما أن المبنى محقق لشروط معينة.
> 
> مجال استخدام الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى ينحصر للمنشآت المنتظمة شاقولياً وأفقياً والتي لاتزيد اللامركزية فيها عن 10% في كلا الاتجاهين، فإن لم يتحقق شرط اللامركزية أصبح استخدام الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية ضرورياً إذا كان المنشأ أيضاً منتظماً شاقولياً وأفقياً، وإذا كان المبنى محققاً لشرط الارتفاع الذي يجب ألا يزيد عن 240 قدم، وإذا كان تربة التأسيس ليست من النوع sf، وعندما لاتتحقق الشروط السابقة يصبح التحليل الديناميكي مطلوباً..
> 
> ...


​


----------



## محمدد مرسي (15 مارس 2009)

معذرة لم انتهي من قراءة كل ما كتب ولي سؤال ارجوا الاجابة عليه ان لم تكن موجودة 
كيف احسب حديد التسليح لبلاطة فلات سلاب بعد الحصول على العزوم وبعد حصولي على مخططاتها الموضحة بالالوان 
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مارس 2009)

*متابعة..*




> القوى الزلزالية (أو الرياح) المؤثرة على المبنى تتعلق بشكل كبير (لا بل وتعتمد بشكل أساسي) على الجملة الإنشائية الموجودة في المبنى المعتمدة لمقاومة القوى الأفقية الناتجة عن الرياح أو الزلازل..





> على سبيل المثال، سواء كان الحساب بالطريقة الاستاتيكية الأولى (والتي يمكن استخدامها تحت شروط معينة موجودة في الكودات، وبخاصة بالنسبة لموضوع اللامركزية والفتل) أو بالطريقة الاستاتيكية الثانية (التي هي أفضل من الأولى ومجال استخدامها أكبر) أو بالطريقة الديناميكية، فكل ذلك يعتمد على عدد من العوامل أهمها: وزن المنشأ W، ودور المنشأ T .. وكلا العاملين المذكورين يتعلقان بشكل أساسي بالعناصر الإنشائية الموجودة في المنشأ..





> مثلاً، علاقة حساب القوة الزلزالية اعتماداً على الطريقة الاستاتيكية الأولى (التي أوشكت على الانقراض) هي:
> v= Z.i.k.c.s.w
> نلاحظ بأن W داخل في العلاقة، وهو مجموع الحمولات الميتة في المنشأ (والتي تشمل الوزن الذاتي لجميع العناصر الإنشائية واللاإنشائية في المنشأ) وربع الحمولة الحية.
> ونلاحظ أيضاً المعامل C والذي يتعلق بشكل أساسي بدور المنشأ T.. حيث يجب حساب الدور الديناميكي للمنشأ، والذي يمكننا الحصول عليه من نمذجة المنشأ بالكامل نمذجة ثلاثية الأبعاد (من خلال معرفة العناصر الإنشائية جميعها مسبقاً) أو من خلال الحل اليدوي بطريقة ريلي (المعتمدة أيضاً على الانتقالات).. وكما نعلم فإن علاقة الدور مرتبطة بكل من الكتلة والقساوة.. فنلاحظ بأن الكتلة متعلقة بكتلة العناصر الموجودة في المنشأ، والقساوة متعلقة إلى حد كبير بجدران القص والإطارات (أو بشكل عام بالجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية)..
> ...




.......................................​


----------



## عمار عبد الرحمن (15 مارس 2009)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر ولكن لا استطيع تحميل هذه الدروس من هذه الصفحة هل عندكم طريقة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (16 مارس 2009)

*سؤال لخبراء الايتابس في فاصل التمدد؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لدي مبني طوله 100 م و عرضة 45 م و هو مكون من مواقف بعدد 7 ادوار ثم 22 دور مبني إداري 
فهل إذا أخذت تأثير الحرارة في برنامج الايتابس فهل يغني عن وضع فاصل تمدد علي هذا الطول أم أنة يجب وضع فاصل تمدد ؟
ارجوا الإفادة
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 مارس 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لدي مبني طوله 100 م و عرضة 45 م و هو مكون من مواقف بعدد 7 ادوار ثم 22 دور مبني إداري
> فهل إذا أخذت تأثير الحرارة في برنامج الايتابس فهل يغني عن وضع فاصل تمدد علي هذا الطول أم أنة يجب وضع فاصل تمدد ؟
> ارجوا الإفادة
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


اعتقد انه يمكنك ذالك خاصة اذا كان المبنى محاط بغطاء حيث الخرسانة محمية و مغطات جيدا حيث فرق الحرارة بين الداخل والخارج ليست كبيرة قصدي انو المبنى مغلف بsystem من panel او غيره حيث لا تتعرض الخرسانة للحرارة الشمس مما يتسبب في تمددها فانت عليك ان تبرهن حسابيا ان ذلك ممكن قد تظطر للتسليح اكثر انا اعلم ان احد الفنادق عندنا انجز بهذا الطول لست انا من عمل الدراسة ولكن تم اثبات ذلك والله اعلم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (17 مارس 2009)

سؤال الى اساتذتى الكرام
ارجو توضيح مفصل لتصميم shear wall بالساب بمعنى كيفية توصيفها للبرنامج وكيف اجعل الاحمال الراسيه تقاوم بها اى ;اى كيف نعمل diaphram 
ثانيا بعد الانتهاء من الحل الانشائى ونبداء فى التصميم الخرسانى لو انا قطاع ال shear wall فى مستوى x&y وعندى عزوم MX&MY وانا البعد Y هو البعد الاكبر على سبيل المثال
فهل يتم التصميم على My وعمق القطاع y
اما نصمم على العزوم MX وعمق القطاع يكونx


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مارس 2009)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لدي مبني طوله 100 م و عرضة 45 م و هو مكون من مواقف بعدد 7 ادوار ثم 22 دور مبني إداري
> فهل إذا أخذت تأثير الحرارة في برنامج الايتابس فهل يغني عن وضع فاصل تمدد علي هذا الطول أم أنة يجب وضع فاصل تمدد ؟
> ارجوا الإفادة
> جزاكم الله كل الخير


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اعتقد انه يمكنك ذالك خاصة اذا كان المبنى محاط بغطاء حيث الخرسانة محمية و مغطات جيدا حيث فرق الحرارة بين الداخل والخارج ليست كبيرة قصدي انو المبنى مغلف بsystem من panel او غيره حيث لا تتعرض الخرسانة للحرارة الشمس مما يتسبب في تمددها فانت عليك ان تبرهن حسابيا ان ذلك ممكن قد تظطر للتسليح اكثر انا اعلم ان احد الفنادق عندنا انجز بهذا الطول لست انا من عمل الدراسة ولكن تم اثبات ذلك والله اعلم


 
مشكورة أختي فاطمة على الإجابة.. 

ولكن معلوماتي المتواضعة.. 
عندما يزيد بعد المبنى عن طول معين (30 م في الكود العربي السوري).. نحن هنا أمام حالتين: الأولى وضع فاصل تمدد، والثانية دون وضع فاصل التمدد، ولكن بأخذ الأحمال الحرارية بعين الاعتبار.. إلا

إلا إذا كان بعد المبنى يزيد عن طول معين (لست متأكداً منه، ولكن ربما 50 م، سأتأكد منه لاحقاً)، هنا من الضروري بمكان وضع فاصل التمدد، ولا تكفي الدراسة على الحمولات الحرارية.. إذ أنها ستؤثر على المبنى بشكل أو بآخر..

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## محمد 977 (17 مارس 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير 
ألف ألف شكر


----------



## kastelyano (17 مارس 2009)

استاذي الكريم 
لدي هذا المبنى المرفق بالملف هل يجب وضع فواصل بسبب عدم انتظامه في الدراسة الزلزالية على الساب وكيف افصل هذه الاطارات ارجو افادتي

شكرااا

مشاهدة المرفق pro.rar


----------



## klainkeser3122 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ام بعد اشكركم علا حراستكم علئ توضيحاتكم
اود من سيادتكم توضيحات في ما يخص veification de la torsion dans une structure n SAP2000


----------



## mostafakamel (17 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس علي الشرح الجامد ده

بس انا عايز اعرف حاجة

ازاي ادخل ال laced column في الساب

اصل انا مشروع استيل وعندي عمود مكون من اتنين i beam ورابط بينهم lacing bars


ارجو الافادة وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الاخت المهندسه فاطمة المهاجره ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية.وجزا الله خيرا كل الاخوة الكرام القائمين بهذا العمل الرائع وان شاء الله هذا العمل سوف يكون صدقة جارية لكم باذن الله


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.لو تكرمتم لدي سؤال عن كيفية ادخال احمال الزلازل علي مبي مدرسه ابعادها 49x28.5والسقف مفتوح في الوسط فتحة21x15حسنت الc.mفكيف اختار الframeالمفروض ادخل عليه احمال الزلازل مع العلم بانه توجد بلكونه في اطراف المبني.وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.لو تكرمتم لدي سؤال عن كيفية ادخال احمال الزلازل علي مبي مدرسه ابعادها 49x28.5والسقف مفتوح في الوسط فتحة21x15حسنت الc.mفكيف اختار الframeالمفروض ادخل عليه احمال الزلازل مع العلم بانه توجد بلكونه في اطراف المبني.وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

حبذا لو يتم وضع الملف، ووضع الاقتراح الخاص بك للجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للحمولات الأفقية (the structural system that resists the lateral loads)، ومن ثم يتم النقاش مع الزملاء، حيث أن أحدنا لا يمكنه أن يعطي أي رأي في ظل المعلومات المقتضبة التي تم ذكرها.. 
ولكن بشكل عام، هناك انقطاع كبير في الديافرام عندك، هذا يعني أنه من الواجب تحليل المبنى عندك تحليلاً ديناميكياً..

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> سؤال الى اساتذتى الكرام
> ارجو توضيح مفصل لتصميم shear wall بالساب بمعنى كيفية توصيفها للبرنامج وكيف اجعل الاحمال الراسيه تقاوم بها اى ;اى كيف نعمل diaphram
> ثانيا بعد الانتهاء من الحل الانشائى ونبداء فى التصميم الخرسانى لو انا قطاع ال shear wall فى مستوى x&y وعندى عزوم MX&MY وانا البعد Y هو البعد الاكبر على سبيل المثال
> فهل يتم التصميم على My وعمق القطاع y
> اما نصمم على العزوم MX وعمق القطاع يكونx


 
أهلاً أستاذي العزيز..

بالنسبة لبرنامج الساب، هو غير مجهز لتصميم جدران القص (shear walls)، أما برنامج الإيتابس، هو مجهز بذلك، ويمكننا من خلاله تصميم جدران القص.. 
ولكني حقيقةً لم أفهم الشق الأول من السؤال، حيث أن الجدار يصمم على الأحمال الرأسية والأفقية المطبقة عليه تلقائياً.. كما أن الديافرام له مهمة أخرى هي ربط جميع نقاط البلاطة مع بعضها البعض، بحيث تنتقل انتقالاً واحداً، أي نتجنب حدوث التشوهات في مستوى البلاطة، لنحصل على 3 درجات حرية فقط عند كل مستوي بلاطة، وهي انتقالين أفقيين، ودوران حول المحور الشاقولي..

بالنسبة لبرنامج الإيتابس، يقوم بتصميم جدار القص لمقاومة العزوم المتشكلة حول المحور المعامد لمستويه (3-3)، أي التي تتشكل نتيجة تأثير الحمولات الأفقية الموازية لمستويه.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير الاخ الفاضل/م.ابو الحلول.بالنسبه للجمل الانشائيه اريد مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية عن طريق الاعمده وفي حاجه تانيه في فاصل تمدد في اتجاه الطول 49 لم استطيع رفع الملف لو في طريقه ممكن ارسله لك عن طريق الايميل.ونظرا لقوانيين المنتدي التي لاتسمح بوضع الايميل لو مافي ازعاج بالنسبة لك يمكنك ارساله لي علي الرقم×××××××××××××وجزاكم الله خيرا​ 
وضع وسائل الاتصال مخالف لشروط الملتقى.. المشرف​


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

طبعا المبني عباره عن مدرسه 3 ادوار ارتفاع الدور3.5متر النظام الانشائي عباره عن اعمده باساسات منفصلة والسقف كمري


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

المسافة بين كل عمود والاخر 4.5متر


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير الاخ الفاضل/م.ابو الحلول.بالنسبه للجمل الانشائيه اريد مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية عن طريق الاعمده وفي حاجه تانيه في فاصل تمدد في اتجاه الطول 49 لم استطيع رفع الملف لو في طريقه ممكن ارسله لك عن طريق الايميل.ونظرا لقوانيين المنتدي التي لاتسمح بوضع الايميل لو مافي ازعاج بالنسبة لك يمكنك ارساله لي علي الرقم×××××××××××××وجزاكم الله خيرا​
> 
> 
> وضع وسائل الاتصال مخالف لشروط الملتقى.. المشرف​


 
أخي الكريم، يمكنك الاستعانة بأحد مواقع الرفع على النت، وليكن مثلاً موقع: www.4shared.com​ 
مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (18 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل /ابو الحلول اسف جدا جدا لوضع رقم التلفون.وبالنسبه للسقف المفتوح الذي ذكرته في السؤال السابق هل بامكاني اضافةdiaphramلكل دور وتحديد ال c.mوتعريف القوي الماتجه من الزلزال علي اي نقطة في ال 
diaphram
والله لم استطيع رفع الملف لعدم معرفتي لذلك
ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> الاخ الفاضل /ابو الحلول اسف جدا جدا لوضع رقم التلفون.وبالنسبه للسقف المفتوح الذي ذكرته في السؤال السابق هل بامكاني اضافةdiaphramلكل دور وتحديد ال c.mوتعريف القوي الماتجه من الزلزال علي اي نقطة في ال
> diaphram
> والله لم استطيع رفع الملف لعدم معرفتي لذلك
> ولك الشكر والتقدير


 
أهلاً أخي ابونمه.. 

بالنسبة للديافرام، نعم يمكن تخصيصها كما هو الحال تماماً لباقي البلاطات غير الحاوية على فتحات، ولا فرق في الحالتين.. 
عن مركز الكتلة (center of mass) ومركز الصلادة (center of rigidity)، برنامج etabs يقوم تلقائياً بتحديدهما، وليس هناك حاجة لتحديدهما يدوياً..

الفرق الوحيد في هذا النوع من الأبنية عن غيرها من الأبنية، بأن وجود هذه الانقطاعات الكبيرة في الديافرامات يصنفها ضمن جدول الأبنيه الخاضعة لعدم انتظام أفقي (irregular in plan) ، وبالتالي فإن التحليل الديناميكي أصبح ضرورياً.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا الاهتمام


----------



## prince_andlus78 (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كان عندي سؤال في safe v12
أزاي أجيب ال long term deflection
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابونمه (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم بستفسر عن ال gap element ماهو وكيف يتم عمله في الساب وفائدته ايه


----------



## ابونمه (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو الحلول هذه هي المدرسة التي اود تصميمها وادخال احمال الزلازل عليها وبها فاصل تمدد


----------



## ابونمه (19 مارس 2009)

اسف جدا بالنسبة للسؤال السابق ناقص الرسم
تعزر ارفاقها


----------



## إسلام علي (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذه محاضره توضح ميزات برنامج SAFE V12

الملف باوربوينت مكون من 68 شريحه و بحجم 16.4 MB



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1280x800.



الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط


----------



## هشام الحزين (21 مارس 2009)

هذا هو شرط عدم انتظام الديافرام


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2009)

هشام الحزين قال:


> هذا هو شرط عدم انتظام الديافرام


هل اوضحت من فضلك ملفك يعني عدم انتظام المبنى في المستوى وليس ديافرم اذ في هذه الحالة الدراسة الستاتكية لا تكفي وحدهاو توجب spectral analysis modal لا اعتقد ان لديافرام دخل في هذافالديافرم على حد علمي متعلق بالمستوى ككل اذ كان متماسك rigid فنحن نفترض ان كل نقطة في المستوى تتحرك بنفس displacement والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا بشر هذا الملف جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2009)

وهذه صورة hotel hilton بالجزائر العاصمة والذي انجز على طول 110م من دون فواصل ولقد تحدثت لاحد المهندسين المراقبين وقد اكد ذلك والله اعلم


----------



## Eng_Nadia (21 مارس 2009)

*مساعدة*

أنا كنت عايزة أسأل سؤال مهم
هو انا عايزة اخذ كورس Etabs 
بس لية في القاهرة شهرين ومش لاقية مكان
ممكن حد يساعدني في الموضوع ده
لأن انا مرتبطة بوقت و باقي شهرين وأسافر
أو ممكن sap2000 V12


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وهذه صورة hotel hilton بالجزائر العاصمة والذي انجز على طول 110م من دون فواصل ولقد تحدثت لاحد المهندسين المراقبين وقد اكد ذلك والله اعلم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وارد يا اخت فاطمه ان يتم تنفيذ منشأ بهذا الطول بدون عمل فواصل تمدد - لان فاصل التمدد هو مطلب انشائي لتقليل تاثير القوي الداخليه الناتجه عن تغير درجات الحراره داخل المنشأ عن خارجه - ويجب اخذ موافقة المعماري علي تحديد مكان هذا الفاصل وقد يرفض المعماري عمل فاصل تمدد في المنشأ - وبالتالي يجب دراسة تاثير فرق درجات الحراره علي العناصر الانشائيه للمبني ككل 

يعني تاثير فرق درجات الحرارة غالبا يكون منحصر في ان الحراره داخل المبني مختلفه عن خارجه مما يولد اجهادات تؤدي الي حدوث قوي عزوم وقص وخلافه علي العنصر المتعرض لهذا الاختلاف 

ففي المناطق الحاره تكون بلاطة السطح هي الحاكمه في دراسة تاثير تغيير درجات الحرارة اعلاها عن اسفلها - لانها معرضه خارجيا لدرجة حرارة اكبر من العوامل الجويه ( قد تصل الي 40 درجة مئويه - وداخليا نظرا لوجود اجهزة التكييف بالمبني والتي تجعل درجة الحراره 22 درجة مئويه معظم الوقت - فيتم دراسة ذلك الاختلاف علي المنشأ وتاثيره علي الاعمده والكمرات - ودي هي الحاله الاسوأ التي يجب اخذها في التصميم- حيث ان التمدد اعلي البلطه والانكماش اسفلها - اما باقي البلاطات في الادوار الاخري فغالبا يكون الفارق في الحراره مهمل لان كل الادوار تكون مكيفه ومتقاربه في درجات الحراره 

وعكس هذا الكلام يحدث في المناطق البارده حيث يكون العكس اي ان الحراره داخل المبني تكون اعلي من خارجه لان ويؤخذ نفس تاثير الدراسه ولكن مع عكس اتجاه الزياده في الحراره - حيث الانكماش اعلي البلاطه والتمدد اسفلها 

ويؤخذ تاثير تلك الدراسه ويتم تعميمه علي المنشأ ككل - يعني نأخذ تاثير التغير في درجة الحراره علي جميع عناصر المنشأ - كل هذا في حالة عدم التمكن من عمل فاصل تمدد 

اما في حالة التقيد باشتراطات الكود في عمل فواصل التمدد حسب الاطوال القصوي المذكوره في الكود - فاننا نهمل تاثير دراسة درجة الحراره في هذا الشأن علي عناصر المبني الانشائيه - لان التمدد الناتج عن تاثير الحراره وبالتالي القوي الناتجه عنه غير مؤثر طالما ان الطول مطابق لاشتراطات الكود - لان التمدد سيحدث في الفاصل وبالتالي فلت تتاثر العناصر الانشائيه 

وفي النهايه سنجد ان عدم عمل فواصل تمدد بالمنشأ طبقا للكود سيؤدي الي زيادة تكلفة التنفيذ في العناصر الانشائيه - نظرا لاخذ الاحمال الناتجه عن التمدد في الاعتبار 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وارد يا اخت فاطمه ان يتم تنفيذ منشأ بهذا الطول بدون عمل فواصل تمدد - لان فاصل التمدد هو مطلب انشائي لتقليل تاثير القوي الداخليه الناتجه عن تغير درجات الحراره داخل المنشأ عن خارجه - ويجب اخذ موافقة المعماري علي تحديد مكان هذا الفاصل وقد يرفض المعماري عمل فاصل تمدد في المنشأ - وبالتالي يجب دراسة تاثير فرق درجات الحراره علي العناصر الانشائيه للمبني ككل
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك اخ محي لانو انا في حقيقة الامر لم اجد نص يجزم انو لازم عمل فاصل لكن في الكود عندنا انو اكثر من 30متر يوجب دراسة المبنى على الحرارة ولم يرد في النص الطول المحدد الذي يجب التوقف عنده كما اني قرات ماقدمه الاخ رزق في خصوص هذا الموضوع ولم اجد تحديد طول مبنى كما اني لم اجد ما قدمه الاخ رزق الا اليوم عندما اعيد طرح السؤال شكرا جزيلا تحياتي


----------



## waleed300 (22 مارس 2009)

ممكن اعرف كيف يمكن ان اخذ العزوم عند العامود وليش في وسطه في البلاطة و ايضا عند استخدام sd يظهر العامود مفرغ ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 مارس 2009)

waleed300 قال:


> ممكن اعرف كيف يمكن ان اخذ العزوم عند العامود وليش في وسطه في البلاطة و ايضا عند استخدام sd يظهر العامود مفرغ ؟


يمكنك النقر على اي عمود ورئية العزوم من خلال show member forces/stress diagramm frame/pier/spandel forcesبعد تحديد laod combinaison وM22 M33 كما يمكنك اختيار العمود او الاعمدة ثم الذهاب الىdisplay show tables تختار بعدها analysis results : frame output :تذهب بعدها الى select cases/combo حتى تحدد combinaison المفروض انك تختارها وبعدين يظهر لك جدول اختار column forces بعدها يمكنك نقل الجدول عن طريق edit:copy entire table تفتح ورقت اكسيل paste يمكنك بعدها الذهاب لاي عمود وستجد القوى المؤثره عليه وسيعطيك البرنامج موقع العمود ورقمه حتى يتسنى لك معرفة عن اي عمود تخص هذه القوى اتمنى انك فهمتني والله اعلم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخ محي لانو انا في حقيقة الامر لم اجد نص يجزم انو لازم عمل فاصل لكن في الكود عندنا انو اكثر من 30متر يوجب دراسة المبنى على الحرارة ولم يرد في النص الطول المحدد الذي يجب التوقف عنده كما اني قرات ماقدمه الاخ رزق في خصوص هذا الموضوع ولم اجد تحديد طول مبنى كما اني لم اجد ما قدمه الاخ رزق الا اليوم عندما اعيد طرح السؤال شكرا جزيلا تحياتي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا يوجد الزام بعمل فواصل تمدد في المبني - لان هذا المطلب انشائي و احنا كانشائيين لا نستطيع ان نفرض مطالبنا علي المعماري ولكننا ننصح بان التكاليف ستزداد في حالة تشبثه برايه والقرار في النهايه للمعماري 

والكودات حلت الموضوع ده انشائيا في ان المصمم اذا اتيح له عمل فواصل في المبني فلاباس بان يلتزم بالمسافات المقررة في الكود وفي تلك الحاله ( اذا التزم بتلك المسافات ) الا يأخذ تاثير الحراره في الحسبان 

اما اذا لم يتاح له من المعماري عمل تلك الفواصل حسب المسافات الموجوده في الكود فانه يجب عليه ان يدرس تاثير الحراره في الاجزاء التي تتجاوز الطول المذكور في الكود المتبع 

يعني مثلا لو عندك مبني طوله 100 متر والكود مشترط الا يزيد طول الجزؤ من المبني عن 35 متر بدون دراسة تاثير الحراره - والمعماري سمح بفاصل واحد بعد 35 متر - يبقي لازم الانشائي يدرس تاثير الحراره عند الجزؤ المتبقي وهو 65 متر لانه اكبر من المسافه التي قررها الكود 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## kastelyano (22 مارس 2009)

ارجو افادتي في حل هذا الخطاء على ايتابس بعد التحليل رغم ان التحليلي عادي وليس ديناميكي تظهر هذه الاخطاء 
* * * w a r n i n g * * *
the solution lost 9.7 digits of accuracy for dof ux of joint 1161 
located at x = 22.200000, y = 41.880001, z = 14.500000,
stiffness matrix diagonal value = 5.2272e+15



وهاي ملف نتيجة التحليلي
مشاهدة المرفق pro.txt

ارجو افادتي بالحل
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> ارجو افادتي في حل هذا الخطاء على ايتابس بعد التحليل رغم ان التحليلي عادي وليس ديناميكي تظهر هذه الاخطاء
> * * * w a r n i n g * * *
> the solution lost 9.7 digits of accuracy for dof ux of joint 1161
> located at x = 22.200000, y = 41.880001, z = 14.500000,
> ...


اعتقد والله اعلم انو في خطا في تصميمك حيث يظهر هذا هل انت عملت analysis check model اذا ما عملتو حاول تعملو واختار كل الي فيه وشوف حيقول لك ايه انت عندك كل joints مش مزبوطة و الا غير مكان save انت لم تبعث الملف بعثت بس هالورق ما بكفي بالنسبة لي ربما ساعدك احدهم بس انت بالاول اعمل check model وشوف وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخي الكريم اريد ان اسئل عن كيفيه رسم الـ(infulance line ) على الساب 
حيث أعمل الأن على حل كوبري steel


----------



## kastelyano (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختي فاطمة على ردك 
ولكن عملت analysis check model وماطلع شي كلو سليم ولو تكرمتي علينا من وقتك تطلعي على ملف ايتابس الي مساوه اكون لكي من الشاكرين

مشاهدة المرفق pro.rar


----------



## anass81 (24 مارس 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي الكريم اريد ان اسئل عن كيفيه رسم الـ(infulance line ) على الساب
> حيث أعمل الأن على حل كوبري steel



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك مثال مفيد لك في المرفقات,وهذا رابط فيه ملفات فيديو تعليمية في تصميم الجسور في الساب

http://www.csiberkeley.com/Support_WL_SAP.html


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا اختي فاطمة على ردك
> ولكن عملت analysis check model وماطلع شي كلو سليم ولو تكرمتي علينا من وقتك تطلعي على ملف ايتابس الي مساوه اكون لكي من الشاكرين
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 36683


السلام عليكم ان طلعت الموديل وعملت analysis check model وهذا الي طلع معي 





كمان اذا سمحت لي اريد تنبيهك لشئ مهم هو انو في هذه المنطقة المشار اليها بالسهم الاحمر انت صممت عمودين داخلين في بعض وهذا خطا عليك اما تصميم عمود ذو حجم كبير او ذوشكل hexagonal 




اعتقد انك لم تنتهي من الدراسة بعد لم تعمل الدراسة diaphragm and define mass source لدراسة الديناميكية اما ما يظهر لك warning فهذا عادي كلنا يظهر لنا عند عمل mesh في البلاطات قد يكون ناتج من انو البرنامج مو الاصلي كلنا نشتغل على برامج بالكراك انا الي بقدر انصحك به انك تعيد تصميم الاعمدة مثل ماحكيت الك ميصح تلزق عمودين بهذا الشكل حتى في الانجاز انت بدك تقرب من شكل العمود الي عندك ممكن تدخل على define frame section add SD تختار conc and section designer تظهرلك صفحة انت ترسم عليها شكل عمودك واذا ما توفقت خد اقرب شكل من عمودك ولو مستطيل او مربع ولكن ما تداخل عمودين في بعض كمان اعد النظر في تصميم البلاطات الي اليتاب اشار ايها بالاول في بلاطات موجودين فوق الثانيين ولا تنسى تمثيل diaphragm انا هذه طريقة شغلي بس وجودي في منطقة ذات زلزال شديد يخليني اتعامل مع شكل عمارتك بتصميم ثاني نحنا بانصمم مختلف خاصة مع توزيع shear wall وعمل فصل للبناية لانو شكلها irregular كثير المهم ان هيك اشتغل بلكي حدا تاني افادك احسن مني والله اعلم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (24 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هناك مثال مفيد لك في المرفقات,وهذا رابط فيه ملفات فيديو تعليمية في تصميم الجسور في الساب
> 
> http://www.csiberkeley.com/support_wl_sap.html





جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## ma-tawa (24 مارس 2009)

*ستاد للعظم*

وين الستاد طيب
شو مالو موفع بالاعراب
انا بشتغل عليه وعندي كام سوال


----------



## anass81 (24 مارس 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> وين الستاد طيب
> شو مالو موفع بالاعراب
> انا بشتغل عليه وعندي كام سوال



اخي الكريم

بامكانك ان تضع اسئلتك عن برنامج الستاد في موضوع منفصل , وسوف تجد من يجيبك عليها باذن الله


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا سؤال لللأخ الكريم حسام محمد نجم متعلق بالايتابس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125710


----------



## Ayman (25 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ان طلعت الموديل وعملت analysis check model وهذا الي طلع معي
> 
> 
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم,,
بالطبع هي مشكلة في المودل نفسه و ليس في البرنامج او النسخة..هذه المشكلة تعني عدمتقسيم البلاطة بطريقة تسمح بانتقال الاحمال بالشكل المتعارف عليه..
يمكنك ان تجد ذلك واضحا عند اظها ال Meshing او عند رؤية اسهم انتقال الحمل على الجسور..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 مارس 2009)

انا في تصوري انو هذه المشكلة يعاني منها الكثير و لقد طرح الامر مسبقا في هذه المشاركة 




wesam1970 قال:


> كيف يمكن التخلص من warnings الناتجة من عملية mesh للسلاب في الايتابس
> وماهي افضل الطرق لعمل المش بدون ان تظهر warnings عند عملية التحليل
> شكري للجميع وبالخصوص مشرفنا العزيز ابو الحلول الذي دائما يمدنا بالمعلومات القيمة


quote=أبو الحلول;866096]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أولاً لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم، فأنا أجود بما أعلم ولا تعلم، وأنت تجود بما تعلم ولا أعلم.. 

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع، هو فعلاً أثارني كثيراً ولم أجد له حلاً.. دائمــــــــــــــاً عند رسم بلاطات ذات شكل معين غير منتظم نلاحظ بأنه يظهر لدينا عند التحليل عدة رسائي تحذير (warning) ولكني حقيقة لم أعرف مالسبب، وسألت العديد عنها، وأيضاً لم أعرف مالسبب.. الرسائل تقول بأنه هناك عدم دقة في رسم البلاطة بالرقم الـ 11 بعد الصفر، لذا اعتقدت في النهاية أنها ربما من البرنامج ولا داعي للخوف من ذلك (هذا مجرد ما أعتقده شخصياً)..

أتمنى من الزملاء مناقشة هذا الموضوع..


----------



## kastelyano (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخوة على توضيحاتكم ومشاركاتكم 
انا فعلا قررت انو اساوي فواصل زلزالية للمبنى ولكن وجود هال عمودين ماعرفت شو اساوي فيها لعدم معرفتي في تصميم الاعمدة على شكل زاوية لانو في الحقيقة المسقط المعماري عاطي العمود شكل كتف ولكن هل هذا المبنى يحتاج الى دراسة ديناميكية للزلازل ام لا وهل حساب البرنامج لقوة القص ادق ام ادخال القوة الزلزالية احسن والبرنامج يوزعها 

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام الحزين (26 مارس 2009)

أختي فاطمة عدم انتظام الديافام هو أحد أنواع عدم الانتظام الأفقي وكلامك صحيح بأن الديافرام معناه أن المستوي rigid ولكن ما أردت قوله هو أنه عند تحقق الشرط المكتوب في الملف فأنتي بحاجة للتحليل الديناميكي وأيضا هناك شي مهم هو أن المستوي لم يعد rigid بل أصبح semi rigid diaphrame.


----------



## loool (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
عندي مشكلة في تقسيم اليلاطات (mesh)فعندي مشروع فلات سلاب وعملت التقسيم للبلاطات كماهو معروف ولكن عند استعراض كونتور العزوم ألاحظ عندم انتظام الكونترات حول العمود اي لا تظهر بشكل متناسق كما هو معروف, وكلما غيرت التقسيم يظهر كونتور للعزوم آخر مختلف,هل يوجد طريقة معينة للقيام بالتقسيم او هل هناك طريقة حسب نظرية العناصر المحددة ممكن تساعدوني ولكم مني الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا للاخوة على توضيحاتكم ومشاركاتكم
> انا فعلا قررت انو اساوي فواصل زلزالية للمبنى ولكن وجود هال عمودين ماعرفت شو اساوي فيها لعدم معرفتي في تصميم الاعمدة على شكل زاوية لانو في الحقيقة المسقط المعماري عاطي العمود شكل كتف ولكن هل هذا المبنى يحتاج الى دراسة ديناميكية للزلازل ام لا وهل حساب البرنامج لقوة القص ادق ام ادخال القوة الزلزالية احسن والبرنامج يوزعها
> 
> لكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم اعذرني فانا لم اتفحص الملف جيدا ولكن رئي وهذا ما يقوله الكود الي نشتغل عليه انو الاشكال iregular التي لا تطابق الحدود المسموح بها في كونها iregular لانو في اشكال iregular مسموح بها يعني فيه شروط,وانا اعتقد ان عمارتك من بين البنايات التي لا تطابق هذه الشروط و انالو مكانك اعمل دراسة ديناميكية ولكن ما يمكنني قوله في ملفك هذا وبعد حذف كل الاعمدة المتداخلة والي لازقة مع بعض لانو في عمودين ثانيين لم اشر اليهما مسبقا و عليك استبدالها باعمدة اخرى او عمل shear wall ان كان مقاييس الاعمدة لا تسمح بذلك وبعد اعادة تصميم وتقسيم البلاطات الي الايتاب عمل لها select بعد عملية check model والنتباه للتقسيم مثل ما اشار اليه الاخ ايمن وقبل وضع اي فاصل عليك رئية behaviour of structure عند ادخالك spectre اي عند عمل ديراسة دينامكية وبعدها قررانا هذا الي طلع معي واتمنى ان توفق في ذلك


----------



## kastelyano (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختي فاطمة واخ ايمن على معلوماتكم القيمة وعرف انتي تعبتكم معي بس اعزروني
هل نضع جوائز وهمية عند مستويات الطوابق في الجدران القصية لوضع احمال الدرج عليها ام هذا خاطئ وكذلك هل تحتاج الجدران القصية لتنفيذ اوامر معينة في النمذجة لربطها مع الجوائز المستندة عليها 
واخيرا من الجل تحليل p-دلتا برايكم ماهو لتراكب الذي يجب ادخاله لانو عندي تراكيب كثيرة هل ادخل كل مرة تركيب واعيد فهذا امر طويل 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا اختي فاطمة واخ ايمن على معلوماتكم القيمة وعرف انتي تعبتكم معي بس اعزروني
> هل نضع جوائز وهمية عند مستويات الطوابق في الجدران القصية لوضع احمال الدرج عليها ام هذا خاطئ وكذلك هل تحتاج الجدران القصية لتنفيذ اوامر معينة في النمذجة لربطها مع الجوائز المستندة عليها
> واخيرا من الجل تحليل p-دلتا برايكم ماهو لتراكب الذي يجب ادخاله لانو عندي تراكيب كثيرة هل ادخل كل مرة تركيب واعيد فهذا امر طويل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اعتقد انه يمكنك فعل ذلك كما انه يمكنك تمثيل الدرج ان كنت لا تحب الحسابات مثلي ,اما فيما يخص نمذجة الجدران فقط الانتباه مع نمذجة السقف حيث عليك الحصول على joints مشترك بين السقف والجدار اما عن الجوائز فانا لا امثل جوائز على الجدرانا ارابطها مع structure من الطرف فقط عليك ان تدرك ان هذا ما اقوم به انا قد اكون مخطات والله اعلم تحياتي


----------



## kastelyano (28 مارس 2009)

ازادك الله خبرة اختي فاطمة 
قصدك في ربط الجدران مع السقف بوضع ديافرام على العقد ويكون الجدار معملو ميش فيتم ربط عقد الجدار مع عقد الاعمدة (بصراحة انا هيك ساويت بس ماني عارف صح لا غلط )

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> ازادك الله خبرة اختي فاطمة
> قصدك في ربط الجدران مع السقف بوضع ديافرام على العقد ويكون الجدار معملو ميش فيتم ربط عقد الجدار مع عقد الاعمدة (بصراحة انا هيك ساويت بس ماني عارف صح لا غلط )
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا


لا انت لم تفهم قصدي انا قصدت انو في الكثير من الاحيان لا يتوافق mesh area للسقف مع الجدار وان توافق مع جدار ما لا يتوافق مع جدار اخر وعليك ان تتوصل الى ربط الجدار والسقف بjoint واحد ساوريك مثل للاحدى الدراسات هي لم تنتهي بعد ولكن هذه النقطة قد تقدمو فيها فانطر الى شكل area الجزء هو اي شكل المهم الحصول على joint واحد انا عندي طريقة اسهل من هذا المثال الذي قام به زميل ولكن لازم شوية وقت لاوضح لك انظر الى هذا plan وانتبه الى الاشكال المختلفة في areas


----------



## kastelyano (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختي فهمت عليكي بس صراحة مسقط مرعب ولو كان مشروعي ماساويتو 
بس سؤال في التحليل التساتيكي للزلازل هل هناك تاثير لحساب rho من خيار من spicial seismic load effect ام الافضل اني ماخليه يحسبها 
وكمان في تاثير للقائمة add sequential construction cases من قائمة difine 
على عملية التحليل لاني بصراحة هال نافذتين ماعرفتلن شغل وحابب اتعلم عليهن ازا في اي ملف لشرحهن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 مارس 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> شكرا اختي فهمت عليكي بس صراحة مسقط مرعب ولو كان مشروعي ماساويتو
> بس سؤال في التحليل التساتيكي للزلازل هل هناك تاثير لحساب rho من خيار من spicial seismic load effect ام الافضل اني ماخليه يحسبها
> وكمان في تاثير للقائمة add sequential construction cases من قائمة difine
> على عملية التحليل لاني بصراحة هال نافذتين ماعرفتلن شغل وحابب اتعلم عليهن ازا في اي ملف لشرحهن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 انا اعتقد وان لم اكن مخطات هذا يتعلق بالكود UBC وتعريفكم لقوة القص فقد لاحظت اختلاف في تعريف قوة القص لديكم عن التي لدينا فنحن V =ADQ/R *W فانت كما ترى نحن نقسم على R وهو نفس البراميتر ولكن عند ادخال response spectrum case لا نقسم scale factor على R اي ناخذ g not g/R ففي تعريفنا لقوة القص الستاتكية المكافئة يتم اخذ كما ترى Q هذا البراميتر المسمى بquality factor الذي يحسب وفق بعض الشروط الملاحظة على المبنى ك regularity in plane .in elevation ,redundacy وكذلك جودة مواد البناء , توفير رقابة ذات كفائة في الموقع وهذا البراميتر يتراوح بين 1.1 الى 1.25 يعني اخذه بعين الاعتبار يجعل قوة القص اكبر 20بالماية او 25 ونحن ندخالها في spectre وعند حساب الستاتيك load استعمل user coefficient بحساب ADQ/R لذلك فانت كما ترى نستخدم نفس البرنامج بطرق مختلفة اختلاف الكود المتبع ارجو ان تجد جوابك عند مستعملي الكود المتبع لديك والله اعلى واعلم شكرا


----------



## gogoxgogo (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكله في حل المودل في الايتاب عند الحل يظهر هذا التحذير
* * * w a r n i n g * * *
zero ritz starting vectors eliminated,
number of starting vectors reduced to = 2

ارجوا المساعده
شكرا


----------



## b_nouri (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكورون إخواني على الفوائد القيمة


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام طبتم وطاب مساؤكم
سبق وان سالت عن كيفية تصميم مدرسة بالكود البريطاني وهذه المدرسه مفتوحه في الوسط وبها فاصل تمدد والرابط المرفق به المعماري والاساسات وتسليح السق والقطاع الطولي .وهي عباره عن دورواحد ونفس المعماري دوريين يعني مدرستيين بنفس المعماري واحده دور والتانيه دوريين.
ارجو شاكرا ومقدرا الاتي:
1-اعادة تصميمها ان امكن او ملاحظات عامه
2-اريد معرفة تحليلها علي برنامج الساب
3-كيف احسب احمال الرياح
4-كيف ادخل احمال الزلازل علي هذا النوع بالساب او الايتاب
5-عند مرحلة التحليل الزلزالي اريد تمثيل الحوائط ك shell elementكيف يتم ذلك .يعني الحوائط عايزها تساهم معاي بال stiffnessفي حالة الرياح والزلازل اي لااريد حساب حمل الحوائط وتوزيعه علي الكمرات علما بان هذا ممكنا في gravity load
عزرا تمثيل الحوائط مطلوب مني بهذه الطريقة وانا عارف انو عمليا مابحصل كدا ولكن دا لغرض بحثي
6-وكيف اتصرف في فاصل التمدد
7-كيف احسب center of mass and center of rigidity
اسف جدا للاطاله ولو في اي معلومة ناقصه سوف اوفرها لحضراتكم ان شاء الله
وجزاكم الله الف خير واحسان
الرسومات في هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/2164836...e.com/files/216483691/primary_school.rar.html


----------



## solom202003 (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتك ممكن اى منكم من محترفى ال
sap
يشرح خطوات التصميم للمنشاءات المعدنيه بواسطته
ويشرح كل المتغيرات المطلوب تعريفها قبل وبعد عمل التصميم
مثل
kx , ky , LTB , cm , cb
وشكرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## ابو حسنين (2 أبريل 2009)

ممكن مساعده
في الاجابة عن السوال التالي وهو كيف نختار ابعاد الاعمدة عند تصميم بناية في برنامج الساب 
وكيف نحدد عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح في كلا الاتجاهين للعمود وعندما نختار مثلا مقطع بابعاد معينة وكان اقل من اللازم فما هي الرسالة التي يظهرها البرنامج لنا لكي نزيد ابعاد مقطع العمود
راجيا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة لحاجتي الماسة


----------



## kastelyano (3 أبريل 2009)

> *ممكن مساعده
> في الاجابة عن السوال التالي وهو كيف نختار ابعاد الاعمدة عند تصميم بناية في برنامج الساب
> وكيف نحدد عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح في كلا الاتجاهين للعمود وعندما نختار مثلا مقطع بابعاد معينة وكان اقل من اللازم فما هي الرسالة التي يظهرها البرنامج لنا لكي نزيد ابعاد مقطع العمود
> راجيا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة لحاجتي الماسة*​


 
اخي الكريم
من اجل اختيار ابعاد الاعمدة يتم من تعريف المقاطع في قايمة difine بتحدد ابعاد مقاطعك وبعدين بعد عملية النمذجة بحدد لكل عمود المقطعو من قائمة assign في الفرع frame /line 
اما من اجل تحديد اسايخ الحديد فبعد عملية التحليل وعملية التصميم بتجيك مساحات التسليح حددها على كيفك رغم اني انا محتاج هيك سؤال لكيفة توزيع التسليح بعد التصميم
اما ازا كان المقطع اقل من اللازم فبعد عملية التتصميم بيعطيك البرنامج العناصر التي لاتتحمل وتحتاج تكبير مقاطع باللون الاحمر والمحققة باللون الاخضر ولايظهر اي رسالة ويبقى عليك انتي ترجع اتغير المقاطع وتكبيرها لكي يعيد التصميم 
في حال هناك اي غلط في اجابتي ارجو الرد من الاعضاء للفائدة


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2009)

solom202003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتك ممكن اى منكم من محترفى ال
> sap
> يشرح خطوات التصميم للمنشاءات المعدنيه بواسطته
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفقات ملف يفيدك في شرح التصميم المعدني باستخدام برنامج ال Sap


----------



## kastelyano (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اجواني الافاضل ممكن تتكرمو علينا بشرح كيف توزيع التسليح للمقاطع في برنامج الساب 
مثلا عندي مقطع مستطيل عمود وعليه عزمين وقوة محورية وبعد التصميم طلعت نتيجة التسليح كيف بيكون توزيع اسياخ الحديد على المقطع وكيف بيكون حساب القص وتوزيعه على مقطع العمود
وكذلك في الجوائز التسليح الطولي واضح بينما تسليح القص كيف يتم حسابه من القيمة المعطاه في البرنامج وكيف يتم توزيعه

ارجو افادتي في الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## ابو حسنين (3 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> ممكن مساعده
> في الاجابة عن السوال التالي وهو كيف نختار ابعاد الاعمدة عند تصميم بناية في برنامج الساب
> وكيف نحدد عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح في كلا الاتجاهين للعمود وعندما نختار مثلا مقطع بابعاد معينة وكان اقل من اللازم فما هي الرسالة التي يظهرها البرنامج لنا لكي نزيد ابعاد مقطع العمود
> راجيا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة لحاجتي الماسة





kastelyano قال:


> اخي الكريم
> من اجل اختيار ابعاد الاعمدة يتم من تعريف المقاطع في قايمة difine بتحدد ابعاد مقاطعك وبعدين بعد عملية النمذجة بحدد لكل عمود المقطعو من قائمة assign في الفرع frame /line
> اما من اجل تحديد اسايخ الحديد فبعد عملية التحليل وعملية التصميم بتجيك مساحات التسليح حددها على كيفك رغم اني انا محتاج هيك سؤال لكيفة توزيع التسليح بعد التصميم
> اما ازا كان المقطع اقل من اللازم فبعد عملية التتصميم بيعطيك البرنامج العناصر التي لاتتحمل وتحتاج تكبير مقاطع باللون الاحمر والمحققة باللون الاخضر ولايظهر اي رسالة ويبقى عليك انتي ترجع اتغير المقاطع وتكبيرها لكي يعيد التصميم
> في حال هناك اي غلط في اجابتي ارجو الرد من الاعضاء للفائدة



مشكوووووووووووور وياريت نسمع راي البقية من الزملاء


----------



## ابونمه (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.اخوتي الكرام جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله
انا في انتظار الاجابه علي المشاركة717
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوة الكرام طبتم وطاب مساؤكم
> سبق وان سالت عن كيفية تصميم مدرسة بالكود البريطاني وهذه المدرسه مفتوحه في الوسط وبها فاصل تمدد والرابط المرفق به المعماري والاساسات وتسليح السق والقطاع الطولي .وهي عباره عن دورواحد ونفس المعماري دوريين يعني مدرستيين بنفس المعماري واحده دور والتانيه دوريين.
> ارجو شاكرا ومقدرا الاتي:
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أولاً - طبعاً التصميم الموضح في اللوحة غير كامل، فلا تحوي اللوحة من المساقط الإنشائية إلا توزيع الأساسات، وتسليح البلاطة (الذي تم وضعه بنفس الكمية لكامل البلاطة).. 

ثانياً - بالنسبة للدراسة على كل من الرياح والزلازل.. طالما أن المبنى عبارة عن دور واحد أو دورين، فلا داعي للدراسة على الأحمال الزلزلية أو حموات الرياح، ويكفي تحقيق الاشتراطات الواردة في كود التصميم المعتمد من حيث توزيع التسليح ونسبه وغيرها من الأمور..

ثالثاً - في حال أردت نمذجتها على أحد برامج التحليل الإنشائية المعتمدة (مع أن المبنى لا يتطلب ذلك):
1- يمكنك استخدام برنامج إيتابس.. وتكون طريقة نمذجتها كغيرها من الأبنية.. يمكنك الاطلاع على إحدى المراجع التعليمية لهذا البرنامج، وقد تم رفع الكثير منها في الملتقى.. 
2- إدخال حمولات الزلازل والرياح في الإيتابس.. أيضاً أنصحك بالرجوع للمراجع التعليمية للبرامج، فهي توضح ذلك.. 
3- يمكنك في برنامج الإيتابس رسم الحوائط shell element 
4- center of mass and center of regidity ليس من الضرورة حسابها يدوياً، فالإيتابس يقوم بحسابها تلقائياً..

يمكنك مراجعة الموضوع التالي الذي فيه نوطة ممتازة لتعليم برنامج إيتابس:




>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 


بعد مراجعة النوطة، والعمل وفقها، يمكنك الاستفسار عن أي شيء لم يتوضح، ونحن بالخدمة على قدر الاستطاعة.. 

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> ممكن مساعده
> في الاجابة عن السوال التالي وهو كيف نختار ابعاد الاعمدة عند تصميم بناية في برنامج الساب
> وكيف نحدد عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح في كلا الاتجاهين للعمود وعندما نختار مثلا مقطع بابعاد معينة وكان اقل من اللازم فما هي الرسالة التي يظهرها البرنامج لنا لكي نزيد ابعاد مقطع العمود
> راجيا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة لحاجتي الماسة


السلام عليكم يمكنك استعمال الاكسيل لتستعين به عند عمل ملف اول تصمم فيه احمال مستوى واحد فقط وبعد حصولك على reaction من ملف اكسيل يمكنك ضرب هذه reaction بعدد طوابق بنايتك وبهذا تكون حصلت على قوة ضغط كل عمود لاتنسى ان تضرب في 1.1 لاخذ احمال العمود بعين الاعتبار يوجد درس فيديو بهذا الشان سابحث عنه, اما فيما يتعلق في تحديد عدد الاسياخ في كلا الجهتين اعتقد انه لا مشكلة اذا كان العمود يتعرض لقوة الضغط ستحصل على تسليح minimum المشكلة تكمن عند حصولك لقوة شد كبرى كالتي نجدها عند الدراسة الدينامكية فاحنا ناخذ بالنا من moment سواء كان M2 او M3 لنعرف الجهة التي يجب ان نعزز فيها التسليح وفقا local axes يعني اذا اخذنا P قوة الشد علينا ان نلاحظ moment ايهما اكبر هل هو M2 or M3 وان كان القطاع مربع حتى وان كان ايهما اكبر نسلح الجهة الاخرى بنفس التسليح اما سؤالك الاخير انا في رئي انه يمكنك الاستعانة ببرنامج CSIcolm هذا برنامج خصيص للاعمدة انا في الحقيقة ليست لدي مشكلة فعندي برامج اخرى لكن بالفرنسية وبالكود الاوروبي ولكن كيفية توزيع التسليح بالنسبة الاعمدة المستطيلة مهم اقصد بالنسبة لي واخيرا سابحث لك على درس الفيديو فهوللمهندس ايمن يشرح لك بالتفصيل كيفية استعمال الاكسيل في تحديد قطاعات الاعمدة اتمنى فقط ان اجده وشكرا

​


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير الف خير اخي ابو الحلول .هي عباره عن دراسة بحثيه لتقييم هذه المدارس هل بامكانها تحمل الزلازل ام تحتاج الي اعادة تصميم فالزلازل والرياح مطلوبة لهذا الغرض.
والشي الذي اوقفني فقط هو كيفية نمذجة الحوائط وكيفية التعامل مع فاصل التمدد علما بان الحوائط من الطوب الاحمر العادي.واذ تم رسم الحوائط shell elementكيف يتم تقسيمها وتحديد خواصها.


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

ولك الشكر والتقدير اخي ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير الف خير اخي ابو الحلول .هي عباره عن دراسة بحثيه لتقييم هذه المدارس هل بامكانها تحمل الزلازل ام تحتاج الي اعادة تصميم فالزلازل والرياح مطلوبة لهذا الغرض.
> والشي الذي اوقفني فقط هو كيفية نمذجة الحوائط وكيفية التعامل مع فاصل التمدد علما بان الحوائط من الطوب الاحمر العادي.واذ تم رسم الحوائط shell elementكيف يتم تقسيمها وتحديد خواصها.


 أهلاً أخي، جزانا الله وإياك كل خير.. 

فاصل التمدد (من حيث النمذجة) ليس هناك أية طريقة للتعامل معه، حيث أن الفاصل يقسم المبنى لمبنيين، وبالتالي تتم نمذجة كل مبنى على حدى.. 
أما عن عرض فاصل التمدد، فهناك أساسيات لحساب هذا العرض، حيث أن يجب ألا يقل عن مسافة معينة مقدارها الانتقال الأفقي الأعظمي في المبنى الأول + الانتقال الأفقي الأعظمي في المبنى الثاني + مقدار معين هو 1 سم في بعض الكودات، ولا أعلم كم هو في الكود البريطاني.. 

بالنسبة للحوائط من الطوب الأحمر العادي، أعتقد تحدثنا عنها سابقاً في نفس الموضوع.. ولا أعلم أكثر مما ذكرته في مشاركتي تلك.. 

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

اعزرني ان كنت قد اثقلت عليك طيب بالنسبه لل diaphram


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

وايضا اود معرفة المشاركة التي كانت عن الطوب الاحمر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> اعزرني ان كنت قد اثقلت عليك طيب بالنسبه لل diaphram


 


ابونمه قال:


> وايضا اود معرفة المشاركة التي كانت عن الطوب الاحمر وجزاك الله الف خير


 
مو مشكلة أخي ابونمه.. ولكن تحدثنا عن الـ diaphragm أيضاً في هذا الموضوع..
the post that's about diaphragm

المشاركات التي تحدثنا فيها عن الطوب ونمذجته، موجودة في الصفحة 37 من نفس الموضوع.. 

مع تحيـــــاتي..
​


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر اخي ابو الحلول ربنا يغنيك بالعلم ويزينك بالحلم ويكرمك بالتقوي ويجملك بالعافية.
ولكل الاخوه بملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## eed2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة عندما تتغيير سماكة البلاطات أو الكمرات ( change of moment of interia) اري ان البرنامج لا يتعامل مع هذا الموضوع مع العلم بان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا فكيف نتعامل مع هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو حسنين (6 أبريل 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم يمكنك استعمال الاكسيل لتستعين به عند عمل ملف اول تصمم فيه احمال مستوى واحد فقط وبعد حصولك على reaction من ملف اكسيل يمكنك ضرب هذه reaction بعدد طوابق بنايتك وبهذا تكون حصلت على قوة ضغط كل عمود لاتنسى ان تضرب في 1.1 لاخذ احمال العمود بعين الاعتبار يوجد درس فيديو بهذا الشان سابحث عنه, اما فيما يتعلق في تحديد عدد الاسياخ في كلا الجهتين اعتقد انه لا مشكلة اذا كان العمود يتعرض لقوة الضغط ستحصل على تسليح minimum المشكلة تكمن عند حصولك لقوة شد كبرى كالتي نجدها عند الدراسة الدينامكية فاحنا ناخذ بالنا من moment سواء كان m2 او m3 لنعرف الجهة التي يجب ان نعزز فيها التسليح وفقا local axes يعني اذا اخذنا p قوة الشد علينا ان نلاحظ moment ايهما اكبر هل هو m2 or m3 وان كان القطاع مربع حتى وان كان ايهما اكبر نسلح الجهة الاخرى بنفس التسليح اما سؤالك الاخير انا في رئي انه يمكنك الاستعانة ببرنامج csicolm هذا برنامج خصيص للاعمدة انا في الحقيقة ليست لدي مشكلة فعندي برامج اخرى لكن بالفرنسية وبالكود الاوروبي ولكن كيفية توزيع التسليح بالنسبة الاعمدة المستطيلة مهم اقصد بالنسبة لي واخيرا سابحث لك على درس الفيديو فهوللمهندس ايمن يشرح لك بالتفصيل كيفية استعمال الاكسيل في تحديد قطاعات الاعمدة اتمنى فقط ان اجده وشكرا
> 
> ​



شكرا اختي فاطمة لو بالامكان مثال بسيط يوضح توزيع الحديد في عمود فيه m3 اكبر من m2 
وسوف اكون بانتظار الاجابة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2009)

quote=ابو حسنين;1044763]شكرا اختي فاطمة لو بالامكان مثال بسيط يوضح توزيع الحديد في عمود فيه m3 اكبر من m2 
وسوف اكون بانتظار الاجابة مع الشكر والتقدير[/quote]

السلام عليكم اعذرني فانا لم افهم كيف لي ان اعطيك مثال الامثلة كثيرة والامر متعلق بقوة الزلزال فنحن كثيرا ما نجد قوة الشد كبيرة في العمود وmoment corresponding الاكبر بين M2 and M3 يكون احيانا M3 خاصة الاعمدة في الطوابق العلوية وعند توزيعك للحديد يعتمد على facing العمود الذي باتجاه local axe ان كان 2 او 3 فان كان لديك عمود 30*90 عليك ان تلاحظ جهة كل من 30 او90 بالنسبة local axe حتى تحصل على التسليح من جهة facing 90 اتمنى انك فهمتني واعتذر عن تؤخري في البحث عن الملف الذي وعدتك فيه انا متاكدة انه في حوزتي لكن لا ادري اين وضعته


----------



## ابو حسنين (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكي اختي ولكن ما طلبته على سبيل المثال ليكن مساحة الحديد التي حصلنا عليها من البرنامج هي 3683 ملم2
وابعاد المقطع 400 ملم مربع 
قصدي انه كيف اوزع القيمة التي تظهر لي من البرنامج على التساوي ام كيف


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> شكرا لكي اختي ولكن ما طلبته على سبيل المثال ليكن مساحة الحديد التي حصلنا عليها من البرنامج هي 3683 ملم2
> وابعاد المقطع 400 ملم مربع
> قصدي انه كيف اوزع القيمة التي تظهر لي من البرنامج على التساوي ام كيف


انت متؤكد من ابعاد المقطع بالمم انا ساعطيك مثلا عندي عمود 40*40 سم 2 وعندي تسليح 36سم2 وعندي برنامج يساعدني سارفقه لك بعد قليل ستحصل عل 12T20 يمكنك حسابه يدويا ولكن في برامج ثانوية تساعدنا هذا كل شئ اعتقد ان قطاعك صغير ان كان بالمم مذا يعني هذا لن تتمكن ابدا من وضع هذا التسليح فيه عليك مراعت الحد الاعلى في تقديرك ففي كل كود يوجد حد ادنى للتسليح وحد اعلى الذي يجب ان لا تتعداه حتى لا ينفجر البيتون هل يمكنك اعادة اعطاء القطاع كما اعطيتك انا مثلا 20*20سم2 لا تقل عمودا انا في انتظار الابعاد الان وسارسل لك البرنامج rebar


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2009)

*rebar*

وهذا هو rebar سيقوم هذا البرنامج باعطائك عدد الاسياخ ان اعطيتع المساحة واقترحة عليه قطر السيخ ويمكنك بالقيام بالعكس كان تعطيه انت عدد الاسياغ وقطرها ويعطيك التسليح بسم2 وقارن بين ماعندك والنتيجة وغير


----------



## ابو حسنين (6 أبريل 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت متؤكد من ابعاد المقطع بالمم انا ساعطيك مثلا عندي عمود 40*40 سم 2 وعندي تسليح 36سم2 وعندي برنامج يساعدني سارفقه لك بعد قليل ستحصل عل 12t20 يمكنك حسابه يدويا ولكن في برامج ثانوية تساعدنا هذا كل شئ اعتقد ان قطاعك صغير ان كان بالمم مذا يعني هذا لن تتمكن ابدا من وضع هذا التسليح فيه عليك مراعت الحد الاعلى في تقديرك ففي كل كود يوجد حد ادنى للتسليح وحد اعلى الذي يجب ان لا تتعداه حتى لا ينفجر البيتون هل يمكنك اعادة اعطاء القطاع كما اعطيتك انا مثلا 20*20سم2 لا تقل عمودا انا في انتظار الابعاد الان وسارسل لك البرنامج rebar





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وهذا هو rebar سيقوم هذا البرنامج باعطائك عدد الاسياخ ان اعطيتع المساحة واقترحة عليه قطر السيخ ويمكنك بالقيام بالعكس كان تعطيه انت عدد الاسياغ وقطرها ويعطيك التسليح بسم2 وقارن بين ماعندك والنتيجة وغير



شكرا لكي اختي لنفرض ان ابعاد العمود 400 ملم في600 ملم ونسبة التسليح هي 1 % وهناك اختلاف في قيم العزوم بالاتجاهين 
من الممكن ان تفرضي 8 كن/متر والاخر 100 كن /متر

السؤال هو كيف بدي اوزع حديد التسليح في المقطع بوجود الاختلاف في قيم العزوم من الاتجاهين


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> شكرا لكي اختي لنفرض ان ابعاد العمود 400 ملم في600 ملم ونسبة التسليح هي 1 % وهناك اختلاف في قيم العزوم بالاتجاهين
> من الممكن ان تفرضي 8 كن/متر والاخر 100 كن /متر
> 
> السؤال هو كيف بدي اوزع حديد التسليح في المقطع بوجود الاختلاف في قيم العزوم من الاتجاهين


اولا قيم العزوم 8 كن*م و100 كن*م لا تكفي وحدها لحساب التسليح يجب عليك اعطائي قوة الضغط او الشد فالعمود يحسب ب pو m فانت لم تعطني قيمة p كما انو 1بالمية اعتقد انو التسليح الادنى في اغلب الكودات ولا تعتمد عليه الا في حالة انو تسليحك يكون اصغر راجع معطياتك واذا لديك التسليح الادنى لا داعي لبحث الاتجاهات اذا انت لقيت التسليح صفر تاخذ التسليح الادنى 1بالماية يعني 2400 مم2 يعني 
12t16 يعني من جهة 600 مم عندك5 اسياخ واذا اخذنا جهة 400 3اسياخ وممكن تاخذ شئ ثاني اعتقد انو في سوء تفاهم بيناتنا انا لا اعتقد اني فهمت سؤالك حق الفهم


----------



## هشام مصطفى السيد (6 أبريل 2009)

عندي جدار ساند أبعاد الحائط 20/40 وارتفاع 300سم وتسليح الحائط 7/ 14مم اسياخ والبرندات 6/ 14 مم واللبشة 60*230 سم والتسليح مثل الحائط 7/14 مم رئيسي و6/14 مم في الاتجا ه الطولي .
هل هذا كاف ؟


----------



## هشام مصطفى السيد (6 أبريل 2009)

*الجدار الساند*

عندي جدار ساند للأتربة :اللبشة 60*230 والتسليح 7قطر 14 مم مع 6 قطر 14مم في الاتجاه الطويل , والحائط 20/40سم ارتفاع 300 سم ويوجد حمل علوي موزع لحركة السيارات الثقيلة والتسليح مثل اللبشة أسياخ ثم البرندات .
هل هذا كاف ؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أبريل 2009)

هشام مصطفى السيد قال:


> عندي جدار ساند للأتربة :اللبشة 60*230 والتسليح 7قطر 14 مم مع 6 قطر 14مم في الاتجاه الطويل , والحائط 20/40سم ارتفاع 300 سم ويوجد حمل علوي موزع لحركة السيارات الثقيلة والتسليح مثل اللبشة أسياخ ثم البرندات .
> هل هذا كاف ؟؟


عذرا انا لم افهم سؤالك وهل التسليح هوstandard على حد علمي الدراسة والتي تعتمد على خصائص التربة التي تعطينا قوة الدفع ومن اهمها friction angle وغيرها هي الي تحدد التسليح اذا كان الجدار الساند هو retaining wall والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (6 أبريل 2009)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أريد أنا أسألكم عن الآتي علما بأنني استخدم ساب 10 :-
1- هل نستعمل Asolid للبلاطات المصمتة Solid Slap و Shell للبلاطات المسطحة Flat Slap و Plate للبلاطات الهوردي ؟



2- هل يمكن اعتبار Membrane بمثابة الغطاء الخرساني للخرسانة ؟ بمعني لو لدينا سقفا سمكه 12 سم و الcover قدره 2.5 سم . هل نضع فى خانة الMembrane رقم 2.5 و فى خانة Bending رقم 9.5 ؟ 



3- ما الفرق بين Uniform to Frame و Uniform ؟ هل الاولي تستعمل فى وضع احمال السقف التي تنتقل الي الكمرات بنفس الأسلوب العادي فى التصميم اليدوي ؟
4- كيف نعرف الساب أعمدة القص و أحمال الزلازل ؟



و شكرا


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (8 أبريل 2009)

كيف يتم ادخال العزوم المتولدة من الرياح على قاعدة مشتركة فى الساب ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 أبريل 2009)

أحمدالنجدي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أريد أنا أسألكم عن الآتي علما بأنني استخدم ساب 10 :-
> 1- هل نستعمل Asolid للبلاطات المصمتة Solid Slap و Shell للبلاطات المسطحة Flat Slap و Plate للبلاطات الهوردي ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم عن سؤالك هذا سواء الامر تعلق solid slab or flat slab اعتقد انها تمثل shell element ف shell element حالة عامة الانو shell element تمثل plate+membrane
فهي تتعرض لاجهاد عمودي ك plate وتتعرض لاجهاد في مستواها كmembrane اما في حالة بلاطات سميكة thick plate اما بلاطة الهوردي فان مثلت الاعصاب والبلاطة فوقها يمكن اختيار shell element كذلك حيث انو بامكان هذه البلاطة وهي rigid نقل الاحمال سواء الافقية او العمودية وسارفق لك ملف ربما يفيدك والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ابو حسنين (8 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في كيفية تصدير ملف ساب الى ال سيف 

او من ايتابس الى سيف

وسؤال ثاني وهو ماذا نعتبر مساند اعمدة الطابق الارضي عندما نعمل على الساب او الايتابس
هل هي hinged or fixed supports


----------



## ابونمه (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخت فاطمة المهاجره ارجو الاجابه علي المشاركة717
وهل تمثيل حوائط الطوب بالامر edit-line-extrude line to shellوماهي الخصائص الهندسيه للطوب الاحمر
وبارك الله في الاخ ابوالحلول تفضل مشكورا بالاجابه اريد معرفة اراء الاخوه الكرام
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بخيت فارس (9 أبريل 2009)

عايز مثال تصميم مبني كامل ب etabs
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (9 أبريل 2009)

بخيت فارس قال:


> عايز مثال تصميم مبني كامل ب etabs
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

المنتدى فيه كثير من الدروس والامثلة عن ال Etabs استخدم محرك البحث في الملتقى وسوف تجد طلبك باذن الله

على العموم, هذه نوطة ممتازة لشرح ال Etabs

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107464.html


----------



## بخيت فارس (9 أبريل 2009)

سبق وان استخدمت etabs في تصميم مبنى كامل ولكن النتائج كانت غير مقبولة مثلاً تصميم العمود في الطابق الارضي (من حيث حديد التسليح) نفس تصميم العمود في الطابق الخامس
فما هي المشكلة


----------



## magdogo (9 أبريل 2009)

Alsalam aleekom,

I created two identical frames using Staad and Sap, however, I'm getting two different results for the top of the building displacement (45th Floor). I tried to see if I did mistake somewhere, however, I cannot locate the problem. Can anybody help.

Thank you so much
Magdy 
Columbia University


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

بخيت فارس قال:


> سبق وان استخدمت etabs في تصميم مبنى كامل ولكن النتائج كانت غير مقبولة مثلاً تصميم العمود في الطابق الارضي (من حيث حديد التسليح) نفس تصميم العمود في الطابق الخامس
> فما هي المشكلة


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 
المشكلة فقط في العمود في الطابق الأرضي؟؟ أي أن الأعمدة بين الطابقين الخامس والأرضي تسليحهما أقل من الخامس وأكثر من الأرضي؟؟...... حتى تتوضح المشكلة يُفضل أن يتم رفع ملف العمل...

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

magdogo قال:


> Alsalam aleekom,
> 
> I created two identical frames using Staad and Sap, however, I'm getting two different results for the top of the building displacement (45th Floor). I tried to see if I did mistake somewhere, however, I cannot locate the problem. Can anybody help.
> 
> ...


 made a mistake  

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
لا أعتقد أخي الكريم وجود ذاك الفرق بالنتائج بين البرنامجين، لا بد من وجود ثغرة ما أو سهوة خلال عملية النمذجة على أحد البرنامجين.. 

لك تحيــــاتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة في كيفية تصدير ملف ساب الى ال سيف
> 
> او من ايتابس الى سيف
> 
> ...


 
التصدير من Etabs إلى Safe يتم وفق الخطوات التالية..

1- نفتح ملف العمل في برنامج Etabs

2- من القائمة File نختار Export ، ومنها: Save story as SAFE .f2k text file

3- من النافذة الصغيرة المفتوحة، نختار:

من : Story to Export : نختار أسفل طابق، وهو طابق الأساسات (base)
نختار : Export Floor Loads and Loads from Above
من : Load Cases to Export : نختار الحمولات التي نريد تصميم الأساسات عليها
4- نقوم بحفظ الملف على جهاز الكومبيوتر

5- نفتح برنامج Safe

6- من قائمة File نختار Import ، ومنها نختار SAFE v6/V7 .f2k File

7- نفتح الملف الذي قمنا بحفظة (في النقطة رقم 4)

ونحصل على البيانات المطلوب استيرادها  

المساند هي Fixed Supports 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

أحمدالنجدي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أريد أنا أسألكم عن الآتي علما بأنني استخدم ساب 10 :-
> 1- هل نستعمل Asolid للبلاطات المصمتة Solid Slap و Shell للبلاطات المسطحة Flat Slap و Plate للبلاطات الهوردي ؟
> 
> ...


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم عن سؤالك هذا سواء الامر تعلق solid slab or flat slab اعتقد انها تمثل shell element ف shell element حالة عامة الانو shell element تمثل plate+membrane
> فهي تتعرض لاجهاد عمودي ك plate وتتعرض لاجهاد في مستواها كmembrane اما في حالة بلاطات سميكة thick plate اما بلاطة الهوردي فان مثلت الاعصاب والبلاطة فوقها يمكن اختيار shell element كذلك حيث انو بامكان هذه البلاطة وهي rigid نقل الاحمال سواء الافقية او العمودية وسارفق لك ملف ربما يفيدك والله اعلى واعلم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الأخت فاطمة جزاها الله خيراً جابت الإجابة الوافية.. 

يعتبر العنصر المساحي (Plate) : عندما يتعرض لحمولات عمودية على مستويه
يعتبر العنصر المساحي (Membrane) : عندما يتعرض لحمولات موازية لمستويه
يعتبر العنصر المساحي (Shell) : عند تعرضه لحمولات عمودية + حمولات موازية لمستويه
طبعاً في البلاطات بشكل عام ، هي معرضة لحمولات عمودية على مستويها كبيرة، وحمولات محورية (موازية لمستويها) صغيرة نسبة للأولى.. وبالتالي نقوم بنمذجتها على أساس Shell

في حالة البلاطات الهوردي، يمكننا نمذجة الأعصاب، ونمذجة بلاطة التغطية ذات السماكة الصغيرة، ويمكننا اعتماد هذه البلاطة على أساس أنها Membrane

في حالة النمذجة الثلاثية الفراغية للجدران القصية، الجدران تتحمل حمولات كبيرة في مستويها، وحمولات صغيرة نسبياً عمودية على مستويها.. وبالتالي نقوم بنمذجتها على أساس Shell

هذه نظرتي.. ولك تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

أحمدالنجدي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> http://www.7ammil.com
> 4- كيف نعرف الساب أعمدة القص و أحمال الزلازل ؟
> http://www.7ammil.com
> و شكرا


 
هل تقصد جدران القص؟؟ 

في برنامج Sap يمكن نمذجة الجدران القصية، ولكن لا يمكن تصميمها.. 

النمذجة تتم بشكل عادي، وهي برسمها على أساس أنها عنصر مساحي، وباعتماد Shell كما ذكرنا في المشاركة السابقة أعلاه.. 

أما عن أحمال الزلازل، فهو شرح يطول، أنصح بقراءة أحد المراجع التعليمية عن البرنامج.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> كيف يتم ادخال العزوم المتولدة من الرياح على قاعدة مشتركة فى الساب ؟


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة.. تُفضل النمذجة على السيف، فهو البرنامج المختص بذلك.. 

لك تحيـــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

kastelyano قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجواني الافاضل ممكن تتكرمو علينا بشرح كيف توزيع التسليح للمقاطع في برنامج الساب
> مثلا عندي مقطع مستطيل عمود وعليه عزمين وقوة محورية وبعد التصميم طلعت نتيجة التسليح كيف بيكون توزيع اسياخ الحديد على المقطع وكيف بيكون حساب القص وتوزيعه على مقطع العمود
> وكذلك في الجوائز التسليح الطولي واضح بينما تسليح القص كيف يتم حسابه من القيمة المعطاه في البرنامج وكيف يتم توزيعه
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الأفضل أخي العزيز أن تقوم بتوز التسليح ميبقاً عند تعريف مقطع للعمود، واختيار أمر التحقيق check بدلاً من الأمر design ... أي أن تقوم بالتصميم على الأحمال الشاقولية بداية، ووضع الأبعاد والتسليح الناتج معك، وتحقيقه على الحمولات الأفقية... حيث أنه لا يفضل الاعتماد على البرنامج وحده في التصميم على كل من الحمولات الشاقولية والأفقية..

أما عن تسليح القص في الجوائز.. البرنامج يعطيك مساحة التسليح، وأنت عليك حساب كل من قطر الكانة، وعدد الكانات في المتر (الخطوة)، وعدد فروع الكانات في المقطع.. وهي عملية مماثلة تماماً أثناء حساب التسليح العرضي لأي مقطع جائز (بعيداً عن البرامج الإنشائية) 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> ممكن مساعده
> في الاجابة عن السوال التالي وهو كيف نختار ابعاد الاعمدة عند تصميم بناية في برنامج الساب
> وكيف نحدد عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح في كلا الاتجاهين للعمود وعندما نختار مثلا مقطع بابعاد معينة وكان اقل من اللازم فما هي الرسالة التي يظهرها البرنامج لنا لكي نزيد ابعاد مقطع العمود
> راجيا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة لحاجتي الماسة


 
أهلاً أخي ابو حسنين.. 

كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة.. يُفضل تصميم الأعمدة مبدئياً على الأحمال الشاقولية يدوياً، ومن ثم نمذجة المبى بالمقاطع التي تم حسابها (من حيث الأبعاد والتسليح)، وتعريف مقطع الأعمدة بأبعاده وتسليحه واختيار أمر التحقق check وليس التصميم design ، وبذلك يتبين لك بعد التحليل والتصميم في البرنامج الأعمدة المحققة من الأعمدة غير المحققة.. حيث أن الأعمدة غير المحققة تظهر باللون الأحمر.. 

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن العناصر الإنشائية الإطارية يتم تصميمها حسب كود التصميم المختار في البرنامج.. يجب الانتباه إلى اختيار كود التصميم المراد التصميم وفقه.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## magdogo (9 أبريل 2009)

Can I e-mail you the two models to see where the mistake is?
cause I really cannot find it, please send me you e-mail or you can e-mail me directly at ×××××××××××××××××. Thank you so much in advance.

Magdy

وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة في المشاركات مخالف لشروط الملتقى.. المشرف..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

magdogo قال:


> can i e-mail you the two models to see where the mistake is?
> Cause i really cannot find it, please send me you e-mail or you can e-mail me directly at ×××××××××××××××××. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Magdy


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

وسائل الاتصال الخاصة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى، لذا تم حذف عنوان البريد الألكتروني من مشاركتك.. 

بالنسبة للبرنامجين، أنا أعمل على الساب، ولكني لا أستخدم برنامج ستاد، لذا لا يمكنني تشييك الملف.. 
يمكنك وضع كلا الملفين هنا في هذا الموضوع، أو في موضوع مفرد، وسيساعدك من هو قادر على ذلك.. 

لك تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## mazen khanfer (10 أبريل 2009)

*ribbed slab*

السلام عليكم 

الرجاء شرح خطوات تحليل و تصميم ribbed slab على الساب


----------



## abumo3az (10 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لبرنامج etabs:
1- ما قيمة معامل torsion في الكمرات ؟
2- هل يقوم البرنامج بحساب قيمة unbraced length factor (k
الخاصة بالاعمدة اوتوماتيكيا أم لابد للمستخدم أن يضعها بنفسه حسب الحالات المختلفة ؟
8-4-2009*​


----------



## waleed300 (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

كيف يمكنني انا ارسم سقف في مستويين مختلفين ( يعني في drop في مستوى السقف) 

1- هل اعتبره كمره او ارسم ك جدار قص ؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني سؤالي عن تصميم الاساس الشريطي strip foundation في برنامج الايتابس او السيف هل يمكن ذلك ام ام البرنامجين لا يقومان بتصميم هذا النوع من الاسس 
حيث اني رايت في احد الشروحات باللغة الانكليزية عن البرنامج ايتابس انة يقوم برسم الاسس في برنامج الايتابس 
ويصدرها الى برنامج السيف ولكن يكون تصميمها مشابة لتصمسم السقف او الرفت اي نشر حديد طولي وعرضي
وسؤالي هو
هل يمكن عمل نفس الحالة ولكن للاساس الشريطي وكيف يمكن ان نحصل على تصميم الاسس 
انا محتار جدا رجاء يا اخوان لا تنسونا الله لا ينساكم


----------



## abumo3az (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لبرنامج etabs:
1- ما قيمة معامل torsion في الكمرات ؟
2- هل يقوم البرنامج بحساب قيمة unbraced length factor (k
الخاصة بالاعمدة اوتوماتيكيا أم لابد للمستخدم أن يضعها بنفسه حسب الحالات المختلفة ؟


----------



## نبيه زهوة (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أنا طالب هندسة سنة خامسة و واجهتني الأمور التالية عند دراستي لمشروع تخرج فأرجو منكم المساعدة
برنامج etabs اذاكانت الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للهزة الأرضية عبارة عن اطارات و كان لدي جدران بيت الدرج من البيتون المسلح و قمت بتحرير العقد للإطارات مع الجدران بحيث لا تنقل عزوم فهل من الضروري تعرف روابط الجدار pier
4) ما هي ترتيبات التسليح التي يمكن اتخاذها في عقدة بين اطار و جدار قصي لمنع نقل العزوم بينهما
وذلك من الناحية التنفيذية


----------



## M i D O (12 أبريل 2009)

نبيه زهوة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
> أنا طالب هندسة سنة خامسة و واجهتني الأمور التالية عند دراستي لمشروع تخرج فأرجو منكم المساعدة
> برنامج etabs اذاكانت الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للهزة الأرضية عبارة عن اطارات و كان لدي جدران بيت الدرج من البيتون المسلح و قمت بتحرير العقد للإطارات مع الجدران بحيث لا تنقل عزوم فهل من الضروري تعرف روابط الجدار pier
> 4) ما هي ترتيبات التسليح التي يمكن اتخاذها في عقدة بين اطار و جدار قصي لمنع نقل العزوم بينهما
> وذلك من الناحية التنفيذية


 
أنا سأعطي رأيي المتواضع في الموضوع : 
انا فهمت من سؤالك أنك بصدد دراسة جملة إطارية و لا تريد إدخال الجدران في مقاومة القوى الأفقية بل الاعتماد الكامل على الاطارات في ذلك. و طالما أنك قمت بتحرير عقد الاطارات مع الجدران فالعزم المنقول من الاطار سيكون صفر و سيقوم الجدار بتحمل رد الفعل الشاقولي فقط و هذا هو المطلوب و بالتالي سيعمل الجدار على الظغط (القوى الشاقولية ) حتى لو تم تعريفه ك pier و بالتالي توجهك صحيح , هذا رأيي فقط


----------



## نبيه زهوة (12 أبريل 2009)

M i D O قال:


> أنا سأعطي رأيي المتواضع في الموضوع :
> انا فهمت من سؤالك أنك بصدد دراسة جملة إطارية و لا تريد إدخال الجدران في مقاومة القوى الأفقية بل الاعتماد الكامل على الاطارات في ذلك. و طالما أنك قمت بتحرير عقد الاطارات مع الجدران فالعزم المنقول من الاطار سيكون صفر و سيقوم الجدار بتحمل رد الفعل الشاقولي فقط و هذا هو المطلوب و بالتالي سيعمل الجدار على الظغط (القوى الشاقولية ) حتى لو تم تعريفه ك pier و بالتالي توجهك صحيح , هذا رأيي فقط



شكرا لك أخي و لكن باتحليل سيتحمل الجدار قوى أفقية بكل الأحوال فهل أعرف الجدار pier أو لا؟؟


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 أبريل 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخواني سؤالي عن تصميم الاساس الشريطي strip foundation في برنامج الايتابس او السيف هل يمكن ذلك ام ام البرنامجين لا يقومان بتصميم هذا النوع من الاسس
> حيث اني رايت في احد الشروحات باللغة الانكليزية عن البرنامج ايتابس انة يقوم برسم الاسس في برنامج الايتابس
> ويصدرها الى برنامج السيف ولكن يكون تصميمها مشابة لتصمسم السقف او الرفت اي نشر حديد طولي وعرضي
> ...


 

ممكن اي مساعدة حتى لو كان شرح مختصر رجاااااااء :55:


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> ممكن اي مساعدة حتى لو كان شرح مختصر رجاااااااء :55:



السلام عليكم اخي مؤيد

ارجو ان تراجع شرح الاساسات المشتركة للمهندس مصطفى البارودي في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389.html#post1050757


----------



## كرم فارس (12 أبريل 2009)

في ال base نربط بين العقد بالشناجات ؟؟؟ و اذا كان ذلك فهل يجب تمثيل الشيناجات تحت الجدران ؟؟؟


----------



## M i D O (13 أبريل 2009)

نبيه زهوة قال:


> شكرا لك أخي و لكن باتحليل سيتحمل الجدار قوى أفقية بكل الأحوال فهل أعرف الجدار pier أو لا؟؟


نعم لازم تعرفه pier لتتمكن من قرائة مخططات القص و العزم فيه كجدار... أما عن ملاحظتك فنعم سيتحمل قوى أفقية و لكنه سيعمل على الضغط أي القوى الشاقولية هي التي ستكون مسيطرة في التصميم ...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2009)

أحمدالنجدي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> أريد أنا أسألكم عن الآتي علما بأنني استخدم ساب 10 :-
> 1- هل نستعمل Asolid للبلاطات المصمتة Solid Slap و Shell للبلاطات المسطحة Flat Slap و Plate للبلاطات الهوردي ؟
> 
> ...


اعذرني كثيرا على تاخري في ايجاد الملف الذي وعدتك به وهذا الملف انزلته من هذا المنتدى وهو دروس ساب مترجمة للعربية الدكتور عماد درويش لو بحثت عنه قد تجده ولكن اعدت رفعه اتمنى اني لم اخطا في الملف 

http://www.zshare.net/download/586271233059c7f8/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58628073a2c77456/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58630606936198ea/


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> في ال base نربط بين العقد بالشناجات ؟؟؟ و اذا كان ذلك فهل يجب تمثيل الشيناجات تحت الجدران ؟؟؟


ما معنى الشنجات ولكن عند عمل mesh تظهر لك عدة عقد على الاسفل اكيد تختارها كلها وتعمل لها restraints وتختار نوع support ان كان fixed او غيره ان كنت قد فهمت سؤالك وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> ممكن اي مساعدة حتى لو كان شرح مختصر رجاااااااء :55:


انا بالعادة اصدر الحمولات ولا ارسم في الساب او الايتابس في الاساسات ولكن في البلاطات يتم تصدير التصيم والحمولات اما في ما يتعلق بتصميم الاساسات الشريطية عليك ان تجد اولا المقاييس و يتم ذلك عادة يدويا وعند تصميمك في سيف ستلاحظ النتائج قد يكون ما وجدته يدويا غير كاف ستلاحظ ان كمية الحديد مرتفعة وعليه يمكنك اعادة النظر في تصميمك لانه حتى يديويا يسمى هذا بpreliminary dimensioning هذا ما اقوم به انا والله اعلم


----------



## مينا ناجى سليمان (14 أبريل 2009)

السلامو عليكم اخوانى انا كنت عايز اسال على ازاى ادخل سقف هولو بلوك على الساب ادخلو على انه كمرات متقاطعه ولا على انه ايه ارجو الرد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2009)

m i d o قال:


> أنا سأعطي رأيي المتواضع في الموضوع :
> انا فهمت من سؤالك أنك بصدد دراسة جملة إطارية و لا تريد إدخال الجدران في مقاومة القوى الأفقية بل الاعتماد الكامل على الاطارات في ذلك. و طالما أنك قمت بتحرير عقد الاطارات مع الجدران فالعزم المنقول من الاطار سيكون صفر و سيقوم الجدار بتحمل رد الفعل الشاقولي فقط و هذا هو المطلوب و بالتالي سيعمل الجدار على الظغط (القوى الشاقولية ) حتى لو تم تعريفه ك pier و بالتالي توجهك صحيح , هذا رأيي فقط


عندي ملاحظة وهي ملاحظة خاصة في اعتقادي انك عند حسابك هكذا يجب عليك اخذه في الاعتبار عند التنفيذ في حالتك هذه عليك فعلا ان تحرر هذه العقدة عليك عدم ادخال حديد الجدار داخل الكمرة يعني تصميم الجدار يكون بر الكمرةاي بعيد عن الكمرة وبهذا ستخلق مشكلة في تحديد سمك الجدار اذ نحن في الكود يتم حساب سمك الجدار حسب ارتفاعه والله اعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (14 أبريل 2009)

m i d o قال:


> أنا سأعطي رأيي المتواضع في الموضوع :
> انا فهمت من سؤالك أنك بصدد دراسة جملة إطارية و لا تريد إدخال الجدران في مقاومة القوى الأفقية بل الاعتماد الكامل على الاطارات في ذلك. و طالما أنك قمت بتحرير عقد الاطارات مع الجدران فالعزم المنقول من الاطار سيكون صفر و سيقوم الجدار بتحمل رد الفعل الشاقولي فقط و هذا هو المطلوب و بالتالي سيعمل الجدار على الظغط (القوى الشاقولية ) حتى لو تم تعريفه ك pier و بالتالي توجهك صحيح , هذا رأيي فقط


 


نبيه زهوة قال:


> شكرا لك أخي و لكن باتحليل سيتحمل الجدار قوى أفقية بكل الأحوال فهل أعرف الجدار pier أو لا؟؟


 


m i d o قال:


> نعم لازم تعرفه pier لتتمكن من قرائة مخططات القص و العزم فيه كجدار... أما عن ملاحظتك فنعم سيتحمل قوى أفقية و لكنه سيعمل على الضغط أي القوى الشاقولية هي التي ستكون مسيطرة في التصميم ...


 
لا يا أخي.. طولوا بالكم يا جماعة  

أولاً مرحباً بكم.. 

ثانياً.. سواء تم تحرير العقد، أم لم يتم تحريرها.. وسواء تم تسمية الجدران، أم لم تتم تسميتها.. الجدران حتماً ستأخذ حصة مهمة من الحمولات الأفقية المطبقة على المبنى، وهذه الحصة تكون حسب عطالتها، وحسب موقعها في المبنى.. 

تحرير العقد، يؤدي فقط إلى عدم انتقال العزوم من الإطارات إلى الجدران، أي دوران المفاصل مسموح في هذه النقاط.. 

تسمية الجدران في البرنامج تساعدنا فقط على إمكانية تصميم الجدران من عدمها، لا أكثر ولا أقل.. ودعنا نتخيل هذا الأمر بالشكل التالي... قمنا بنمذة مبنى كامل، الجملة المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية هي الجملة الجدارية فقط، وأما الإطارات فهي لتحمل الحمولات الشاقولية فقط، وكان المبنى فيه ما يكفي من الجدران لتحمل الحمولات الأفقية.. طيب، في حال عدم تسميتنا للجدران، فهل هذا يعني أن المبنى محقق على الحمولات الأفقية حتى دون وجود هذه الجدران وأخذها بعين الاعتبار؟؟ أكيد لا.. 

هذا رأيي.. ولكم تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2009)

مينا ناجى سليمان قال:


> السلامو عليكم اخوانى انا كنت عايز اسال على ازاى ادخل سقف هولو بلوك على الساب ادخلو على انه كمرات متقاطعه ولا على انه ايه ارجو الرد


لا اظن ذلك لانه لديك اعصاب في الاتجاهين يمكنك البحثعن سمك البلاطة اذ انه لديك وزنها بالمتر المربع ولديك density الconcrete يمكنك اذا الحصول على thickness البلاطة وتمثيله بالطريقة الاعتيادية ولقد طرح هذا السؤال مسبقا هنا وقد اجاب عنه الاخ ابو الحلول مشكورا حاول البحث عليه فانا لا اجيد البحث وشكرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (14 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي مؤيد
> 
> ارجو ان تراجع شرح الاساسات المشتركة للمهندس مصطفى البارودي في هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389.html#post1050757


 

شكرا لك اخي مهندس انس اسال الله ان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة وان يبعد عنك كل مكروة بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## em33 (15 أبريل 2009)

سال عن كيفية تصدير الاعمده والبلاطات من ملف dxf الى الايتابس رجاء الرد والايضاح


----------



## engineer eg (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إشتريت لاب توب علية برنامج ويندوز فيستا 
أحتاج لبرنامج ساب 2000 فيرجن 12 لدراسة موديل الماجستير عليه
لم أعرف أنزل الرنامج على ويندوز فيستا، فنزلت ويندوز XP على ال C ، والفيستا على ال D
عند فتح بنامج Sap2000 v12 ظهرت رسالة : باق 8 يوم
أريد حل مشكلتين:-
1- أريد نسخة دائمه.
2- هل يمكن تنويل هذا البرنامج على ويندوز فيستا؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engineer eg (16 أبريل 2009)

سؤال
برنامج Sap2000 v12 ممكن ينزل على برنامج wendwos vesta ؟
كيف أتخلص من مشكلة ان نسخة Sap2000 v12 على ويندوز XP تجريبية ولها زمن محدد؟


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

engineer eg قال:


> سؤال
> برنامج sap2000 v12 ممكن ينزل على برنامج wendwos vesta ؟
> كيف أتخلص من مشكلة ان نسخة sap2000 v12 على ويندوز xp تجريبية ولها زمن محدد؟


 بالنسبة للسؤال الأول... نعم
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني... عليك فقط بتنصيب ملف الكراك..

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (16 أبريل 2009)

*يا حبايب ارجو المساعدة في المشاركة 717والله في انتظاركم*​


----------



## كرم فارس (16 أبريل 2009)

الشيناجات هي الجوائز التي تصل بين الرقبات ...شكرا على الأجابة


----------



## kastelyano (17 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتو اخواني ممكن شرح عن القيم التي يعطيها اليتابس في تصميم الجدران القصية بطريقة uniform وايها القيم للتسليح الراسي وايها للتسليح الافقي (هل يقصد فيه تسليح قص) 
لانو بصراحة البرنامج عم يعطيني تسليح قص على الطول فلا اعرف اي طول يقصد وعلى كل الاحوال عم يطالع التسليح صغير ولكن غير محقق مع العليم سماكة الجدار 30 سم


----------



## M i D O (17 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا يا أخي.. طولوا بالكم يا جماعة  ​
> أولاً مرحباً بكم.. ​
> ثانياً.. سواء تم تحرير العقد، أم لم يتم تحريرها.. وسواء تم تسمية الجدران، أم لم تتم تسميتها.. الجدران حتماً ستأخذ حصة مهمة من الحمولات الأفقية المطبقة على المبنى، وهذه الحصة تكون حسب عطالتها، وحسب موقعها في المبنى.. ​
> تحرير العقد، يؤدي فقط إلى عدم انتقال العزوم من الإطارات إلى الجدران، أي دوران المفاصل مسموح في هذه النقاط.. ​
> ...


طيب أخي أبو الحلول إذا متل ما قلت نمذجنا المبنى و كانت الجدران لوحدها بتكفي لتحمل القوى الأفقية و أنا لا أريد أن أحمل الاطارات أي جزء من القوى الأفقية فهل سيقوم البرنامج من تلقاء نفسه بتحميل القوى الأفقية للجدران فقط ؟؟؟ أي يكفي أن أضع قيمة المعامل r المناسبة لهذا النوع من الجمل و هي 4 كما أذكر (من ملحق الكود السوري)
و هنا سأطرح سؤال آخر : في هذه الحالة أي جملة جدران قص و في حال أردت أن أحسب الأعمدة يدويا و الجدران بواسطة البرنامج، هل من الخطأ نمذجة الجدران فقط على البرنامج دون الإطارات و بعد عمل الديافرامات في كل طابق نقوم بوضع قوة شاقولية في مركز كل طابق تمثل وزن الطابق المحسوب يدويا،و إذا أردت الحل بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى اقوم بوضع الحمولة الأفقية المحسوبة في مستوى كل طابق في في هذا المركز... هل ممكن العمل بهذه الطريقة أم لا ؟؟؟

و شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أبريل 2009)

M i D O قال:


> طيب أخي أبو الحلول إذا متل ما قلت نمذجنا المبنى و كانت الجدران لوحدها بتكفي لتحمل القوى الأفقية و أنا لا أريد أن أحمل الاطارات أي جزء من القوى الأفقية فهل سيقوم البرنامج من تلقاء نفسه بتحميل القوى الأفقية للجدران فقط ؟؟؟ أي يكفي أن أضع قيمة المعامل r المناسبة لهذا النوع من الجمل و هي 4 كما أذكر (من ملحق الكود السوري)
> و هنا سأطرح سؤال آخر : في هذه الحالة أي جملة جدران قص و في حال أردت أن أحسب الأعمدة يدويا و الجدران بواسطة البرنامج، هل من الخطأ نمذجة الجدران فقط على البرنامج دون الإطارات و بعد عمل الديافرامات في كل طابق نقوم بوضع قوة شاقولية في مركز كل طابق تمثل وزن الطابق المحسوب يدويا،و إذا أردت الحل بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى اقوم بوضع الحمولة الأفقية المحسوبة في مستوى كل طابق في في هذا المركز... هل ممكن العمل بهذه الطريقة أم لا ؟؟؟
> 
> و شكرا


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

لا طبعاً لا يكفي ذلك، في هذه الحالة يجب تحرير العزوم في نهاية الأعمدة حتى لا نحصل على عزوم اتعطاف عند عقد الإطارات..

قيمة المعامل r في حالة الجملة الجدارية هي 4.5 حسب الكود العربي السوري الموافق للكود الأمريكي UBC97





رأيي المتواضع، نعم يمكن ذلك، ولكني أفضل شخصياً النمذجة الفراغية الكاملة لأنها تعطي السلوك الأقرب للمبنى... علماً بأن النص الوارد في الكود السوري يقترح نمذجة أقل عدد ممكن من العناصر التي يمكنها تمثيل سلوك المنشأ.. 





لك تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## M i D O (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا معلم يا ابو الحلول ...
يعني ملخص الحديث : لدراسة جملة جدران قص نرسم الجملة الهيكلية لليناء بشكل كامل و نأخذ قيمة r تساوي 4.5 و نحرر العزوم في نهاية الأعمدة و سيحمل البرنامج القوى الأفقية بالكامل للجدران بينما الاطارات (الأعمدة و الجوائز ) ستقاوم القوى الشاقولية.


----------



## صبري (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل الشباب المشاركين بهالموضوع القيّم وبتمنى اقدر ضيف شي عليه 

أنا بفضّل ان لا نحرر العزوم في الاعمدة لأن في المبنى ستقوم الاعمدة بامتصاص جزء من العزوم وقوى القص بسبب تداخل تسليحها مع تسليح البلاطات والبيمات وعدم تشكل مفصل حقيقي في منطقة الاتصال ولو كان هذا الجزء من العزوم بسيطا مقارنة بالجزء الذي تمتصّه جملة جدران القص الذي يصل احيانا من80 % حتى 90% من مجموع العزوم وقوى القص المؤثرة على المبنى 
لذا ومن أجل أن يكون الموديل الانشائي أقرب مايكون للواقع المنفّذ يجب أن لانحرر الأعمدة من العزوم وأن نتركها تأخذ حصتها من العزوم حسب صلابتها بالنسبة لصلابة المبنى الكلية


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أبريل 2009)

صبري قال:


> شكرا لكل الشباب المشاركين بهالموضوع القيّم وبتمنى اقدر ضيف شي عليه
> 
> أنا بفضّل ان لا نحرر العزوم في الاعمدة لأن في المبنى ستقوم الاعمدة بامتصاص جزء من العزوم وقوى القص بسبب تداخل تسليحها مع تسليح البلاطات والبيمات وعدم تشكل مفصل حقيقي في منطقة الاتصال ولو كان هذا الجزء من العزوم بسيطا مقارنة بالجزء الذي تمتصّه جملة جدران القص الذي يصل احيانا من80 % حتى 90% من مجموع العزوم وقوى القص المؤثرة على المبنى
> لذا ومن أجل أن يكون الموديل الانشائي أقرب مايكون للواقع المنفّذ يجب أن لانحرر الأعمدة من العزوم وأن نتركها تأخذ حصتها من العزوم حسب صلابتها بالنسبة لصلابة المبنى الكلية


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك.. 

تماماً، أوافقك الرأي 100%، وهذا ما أقوم به أنا تماماً عند كل تصميم.. ولكن كانت حالة أخونا ميدو أنه لا يريد أن يحمل الإطارات أي حصة من الحمولات الأفقية، لهذا ذكرت أنا تحرير العزوم، ولو جزئياً... 
أما الحالة الواقعية هي أن الأعمدة ستأخذ حصة من هذه الحمولات، فإن كانت مصممة بحيث لا يمكنها تحمل هذه القوة، تشكل المفصل اللدن عند هذه العقد، وانتقلت الحمولة إلى العناصر الأخرى.. 

مهمتي أنا كمصصم، وحتى أضمن أداء زلزالياً يضمن استثمار المبنى مباشرة بعد الزلزال، يفضل أن تكون بتطبيق الحمولات على المبنى دون تحرير العزوم عند العقد، والتحقق من الأعمدة ومقاومتها، وتقوية الأعمدة غير المحققة بدلاً من تحرير العزوم عندها... 

أما في حالات أخرى، كحالات الحفاظ على أمان الحياة، أو حالات الحفاظ على المبنى بأدنى حالة له (حالة منع الانهيار)، يمكننا هنا السماح للمفاصل اللدنة بالتشكل، والحصول على المبنى حسب الأداء المطلوب منه.. 

المسألة أولاً وأخيراً تتعلق بالأداء الزلزالي المراد التصميم للحصول عليه.. وبالتالي هي أمور اقتصادية أولاً وأخيراً..

هذا رأيي، وأتمنى المناقشة حتى نستفيد جميعاً 

لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله فيك..
> 
> تماماً، أوافقك الرأي 100%، وهذا ما أقوم به أنا تماماً عند كل تصميم.. ولكن كانت حالة أخونا ميدو أنه لا يريد أن يحمل الإطارات أي حصة من الحمولات الأفقية، لهذا ذكرت أنا تحرير العزوم، ولو جزئياً...
> أما الحالة الواقعية هي أن الأعمدة ستأخذ حصة من هذه الحمولات، فإن كانت مصممة بحيث لا يمكنها تحمل هذه القوة، تشكل المفصل اللدن عند هذه العقد، وانتقلت الحمولة إلى العناصر الأخرى..
> ...


انا كنت بدي اجاوب على هيك سؤال بس المشكلة انو الاجابة خاصة بالكود الي نتعمل معو يعني ممكن تتلخبطو لانو نحنا فيه علاقة بين الاحمال الافقية والشقولية ووقت الي نصصمم الاول نصمم من دون احمال افقية نحسب الاحمال الشقولية كل من الجدران على حدا ثم كل البناية اي نختار كل الجدران في الاسفل بsupport هذا لوحدو ثم نختار كل البناية في الاسفل للحصول على و
total reaction ونقسم احمال الشقولية للجدار على الاحمل الشقولية للمبنى واذا كانت النتيجة اكبر من 20 بالمية فهيك حالة يعني انو كل الاحمال الافقية حتتحملها الجدران ونلاحظ هلشئ في النتيجة فعند اختيارنا الاعمدة نلاحظ انو combinaison الي يعطي اكبر efforts هو ultimate يعني مو seismique combinaison ومن هنا يتم اعادة النظر في r الي اخترناه بالاول هذا مختصر فالقصة طويلة وعلى ما يبدو انو الكودات مختلفة لذلك افضل ان لا اتعمق اكثر قد يكون ما اقوله دون اهمية بالنسبة لكم وشكرا


----------



## M i D O (18 أبريل 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ونقسم احمال الشقولية للجدار على الاحمل الشقولية للمبنى واذا كانت النتيجة اكبر من 20 بالمية فهيك حالة يعني انو كل الاحمال الافقية حتتحملها الجدران ونلاحظ هلشئ في النتيجة فعند اختيارنا الاعمدة نلاحظ انو combinaison الي يعطي اكبر efforts هو ultimate يعني مو seismique combinaison


 
أخت فاطمة أنا اللي فهمتو من حكيك انو قصدك حساب حصة كل من الاطارات و الجدران من القوى الأفقية و هي خطوة ضرورية و يجب عملها في كل تصميم للتأكد من قيمة r المفروضة و لكن أنا أقوم بحسابها اعتمادا على قوى القص التي تنتج في كل الجدران التي في اتجاه واحد و أنسبهاالى قوة القص القاعدية الكلية لأحصل على حصة الجدران أما أنت تذكرين أن النسبة تكون للقوى الشاقولية فلا أعلم إن كنت تقصدين طريقة أخرى و أتمنى أن توضحي الطريقة كاملة "إذا ما فيه إزعاج" ...
بس سؤالي للأخين صبري و أبو الحلول : تحرير العزوم بالتأكيد سيكون بشكل جزئي لكي لا نبتعد عن الواقع ،،فهل من الخطأ عند الدراسة لمشروع حقيقي تحرير العزوم و لو نسبياً
مثلا إذا كان عندي قلق من تنفيذ العقد في الاطارات بالشكل اللازم و أريد من الجدران أن تكون مصممة لتحمل القوة الأفقية بالكامل ألا يعتبر تحرير العزوم الجزئي حل منطقي لهذه الحالة " و بخاصة إلى أن تنفيذ العقد في الاطارات يحتاج إلى عمال بخبرات جيدة"


----------



## alaa salem khrebat (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم بدي اسال بس مو عارفة مين على امل القى الاجابة الشافية عندك
هل هناك حد ادنى لكمية المياه اللازمة لاتمام عمليه الfull hydrationفي الخرسانة ؟وكم هذا الحد اذا موجود؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## صبري (19 أبريل 2009)

طبعا في حد أدنى اختي ....نسبة الماء على الاسمنت لازم تكون اكبر من 20 بالمية تقريبا

ولكن الحذر من زيادتها اكتر بكثير ( 40 - 60 بالمية ) لأنه في هذه الحالة سيتبخر الماء مستقبلا مخلفا وراءه فجوات ومسامات في بنية الخرسانة تضعف من مقاومة الضغط 

تعقيبا على كلام اخي ابو الحلول بشكرك على مشاركتك .... انا معك بالشي يلي قلته حضرتك ....


بس اخي العزيز برئيي إنو تشكّلأ المفصل اللدن في الاعمدة صعب الحدوث في حالة جملة مختلطة مكونة من جدران قص واطارات وذلك بسبب الصلابة العالية للمبنى والذي يأخذها من جدران القص الموجودة .... هذه الصلابة تؤدي لعدم حدوث تشوهات كافية لتشكل المفاصل اللدنة لأنه في حال حدوث تشوهات كبيرة ستنهار الجملة لأن انهيار الجمل الصلبة التي تحتوي جدران قصية يكون قصيفا ومفاجئ وبدون تشوهات تذكر بسبب صلابة جدران القص مثل انهيار لوح من الزجاج عند الضغط عليه وقبل ملاحظة التشوه الذي يحدث فيه 
ومنكم نستفيد 

أما عن كلام الاخت فاطمة عن دور القوى الشاقولية في توزيع القوى الأفقية .... كلام الكودات هوي نظري قريب من الواقع ولكن البرنامج في حال اعطائنا موديل حاسوبي مناسب للحالة المدروسة يعطي نتائج حقيقية أكثر 
مثلا الأعمدة التي تمتص قوى شاقولية اكبر من غيرها تمتص قوى افقية اكبر من غيرها ... هذا صحيح .... لأن الانضغاطية ( التقاصر أو التشوه الطولي في هذه الأعمدة ) يكون أكبر من التشوه الطولي ( الانضغاطية ) في الاعمدة التي تمتص قوى شاقولية أقل .... مما يؤدي لزيادة الصلابة العرضية للعمود وبالتالي امتصاص قوى افقية اكبر 
ولكن النسبة لاتحدد حسب الكود بدقة وانما من التحليل الانشائي للجملة المدروسة


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2009)

صبري قال:


> تعقيبا على كلام اخي ابو الحلول بشكرك على مشاركتك .... انا معك بالشي يلي قلته حضرتك ....
> 
> 
> بس اخي العزيز برئيي إنو تشكّلأ المفصل اللدن في الاعمدة صعب الحدوث في حالة جملة مختلطة مكونة من جدران قص واطارات وذلك بسبب الصلابة العالية للمبنى والذي يأخذها من جدران القص الموجودة .... هذه الصلابة تؤدي لعدم حدوث تشوهات كافية لتشكل المفاصل اللدنة لأنه في حال حدوث تشوهات كبيرة ستنهار الجملة لأن انهيار الجمل الصلبة التي تحتوي جدران قصية يكون قصيفا ومفاجئ وبدون تشوهات تذكر بسبب صلابة جدران القص مثل انهيار لوح من الزجاج عند الضغط عليه وقبل ملاحظة التشوه الذي يحدث فيه
> ومنكم نستفيد


 
أهلاً أخي صبري.. سعيد بمشاركتك ونقاشك، بارك الله فيك.. 

كلامك مظبوط... ولكن دعنا نتحدث مثلاُ عن طريقة التحليل الستاتيكي اللاخطي (pushover analysis)، أوليست تلك النقاط التي أشرتها أنا في مشاركتي السابقة هي ما نقوم به فعلاً توقعاً للسلوك الذي سيحدث عند التعرض للزلزال؟؟ 
أعني تطبيق الحمولات الأفقية (ضمن حدود الانتقال المسموح) حتى تشكل أول مفصل لدن، ومن ثم إهمال تلك العنصار، لتتوزع القوى من جديد حسب القساوة الجديدة للمبنى، وهكذا... حتى الانهيار الكامل.. 

هو تماماً ما تحدثنا عنه، وإن كان عندي مفهوم خاطئ بالنسبة لذلك، أتمنى التصويب.. ولك تحيـــاتي..​


----------



## صبري (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
اول الشي انا مناقشتي معك هي للفائدة المتبادلة وانا كتير أعجبت بالمنتدى وبالاخوة الأعزاء يلي فيه وانت واحد منهم اكيد 
اخي صحيح ان ل pushover و nonlinear analysis يأخذ بعين الاعتبار تشكل مفاصل لدنة .... ولكن هذه المفاصل باعتقادي تتشكل في الجوائز ( البيمات ) وليس في الأعمدة ..... حتى أن الكودات تضع شروطا عند تصميم العقدة الاطارية الصلبة rigid joint وذلك بحيث تضمن تشكّل المفصل اللدن في البيم وليس في العمود وإلا أصبح لدينا اعادة توزيع للقوى بين الأعمدة وانهيار للمبنى 

MU(column)/MU(beam)>1.1
هذا هو الشرط الموجود في بعض الكودات مع اختلاف قيمة العامل 1.1 حسب الكود 
في حال وجود رأي مخالف أرجو الإفادة وشكرا اخي ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2009)

صبري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> اول الشي انا مناقشتي معك هي للفائدة المتبادلة وانا كتير أعجبت بالمنتدى وبالاخوة الأعزاء يلي فيه وانت واحد منهم اكيد
> اخي صحيح ان ل pushover و nonlinear analysis يأخذ بعين الاعتبار تشكل مفاصل لدنة .... ولكن هذه المفاصل باعتقادي تتشكل في الجوائز ( البيمات ) وليس في الأعمدة ..... حتى أن الكودات تضع شروطا عند تصميم العقدة الاطارية الصلبة rigid joint وذلك بحيث تضمن تشكّل المفصل اللدن في البيم وليس في العمود وإلا أصبح لدينا اعادة توزيع للقوى بين الأعمدة وانهيار للمبنى
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي صبري.. وأنا سعيد بمشاركاتك والمناقشة معك..

نعم، ما تتفضل به تحدثنا عنه طويلاً في مواضيع عدة، وكان شرحاً موضحاً بالصور  .... سأبحث عن تلك المشاركات.. 

المهم، نعم النظرية الصحيحة هي تحقيق العمود القوي، والجائز الضعيف.. ولكن ذلك لا يختلف مع كلامي أبداً  ، فسواء تم تشكل المفصل اللدن في الجائز أو في العمود، انتهت وظيفة هذه العقدة في تحمل العزوم، أليس كذلك؟؟؟ فالهدف من هذه النظرية هو انهيار الجائز وثبات العمود عند تشكل هذا المفصل اللدن..

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أبريل 2009)

M i D O قال:


> أخت فاطمة أنا اللي فهمتو من حكيك انو قصدك حساب حصة كل من الاطارات و الجدران من القوى الأفقية و هي خطوة ضرورية و يجب عملها في كل تصميم للتأكد من قيمة r المفروضة و لكن أنا أقوم بحسابها اعتمادا على قوى القص التي تنتج في كل الجدران التي في اتجاه واحد و أنسبهاالى قوة القص القاعدية الكلية لأحصل على حصة الجدران أما أنت تذكرين أن النسبة تكون للقوى الشاقولية فلا أعلم إن كنت تقصدين طريقة أخرى و أتمنى أن توضحي الطريقة كاملة "إذا ما فيه إزعاج" ...
> بس سؤالي للأخين صبري و أبو الحلول : تحرير العزوم بالتأكيد سيكون بشكل جزئي لكي لا نبتعد عن الواقع ،،فهل من الخطأ عند الدراسة لمشروع حقيقي تحرير العزوم و لو نسبياً
> مثلا إذا كان عندي قلق من تنفيذ العقد في الاطارات بالشكل اللازم و أريد من الجدران أن تكون مصممة لتحمل القوة الأفقية بالكامل ألا يعتبر تحرير العزوم الجزئي حل منطقي لهذه الحالة " و بخاصة إلى أن تنفيذ العقد في الاطارات يحتاج إلى عمال بخبرات جيدة"


لا انا قصدت انو حساب ما يمكن الجدران تحملو من vertical load هي النسبة الي اذا تعدت 20بالمية من الي تتحمل كل البناية هذا يعني انو الجدران لحالها تتحمل قوى الزلازل من ثم نحدد R انا بعرف انو منطقيا ما الو تفسير بس نحنا هيك نعمل والنتيجة نلاحظ مثل ما حكيت بالاول واضيف مثلا عند اختيارنا لبلاطة الهوردي نحط حوائط في اتجاه PERPENDICULAR على اتجاه الاعصاب اكثر من الجهة المعاكسة مشان انحمل الحوائط اكثر نسبة من vertical load ووقت الي بدنا نعمل STRUCTURE MIXTE يعني الحوائط والاطارات تشترك في الاحمال الافقية ناتجة عموما عن الزلازل والرياح نخفظ من تواجد حوائط حتى تكون نسبة vertical load الي تتحماها الجدران اقل من 20 بالماية ولازم كمان الاطارات تتحمل 25 بالماية من قوة القص وهالحساب يجي دورو بعدمانحمل بالاحما الافقية نحنا هيك نعمل وانا ما كان بدي اخوظ كثير بهالموضوع لانو في امور مانها مقنعة ما بتجي عن طريق حسابات بس نصوص لكن بالنهاية النتيجة تكون صح والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## صبري (20 أبريل 2009)

ياسيدي كلامك صح اخي ابو الحلول وشكرا إلك


----------



## Abo Fares (20 أبريل 2009)

صبري قال:


> ياسيدي كلامك صح اخي ابو الحلول وشكرا إلك


 
لا يا عمي، هدفنا المناقشة، مو هدفنا كلامي أنا الصح ولا إنت  

ممكن لأي من الأخوة تصويبنا في حال أخطأنا، وهو الهدف من نقاشنا.. 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## هشام84 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم شكرا لك على ما تقدمه للجميع . هل يوجد لديك كتاب كامل مفصل عن برنامج ساب 2000 لترسله على الموقع و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## صبري (22 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا يا عمي، هدفنا المناقشة، مو هدفنا كلامي أنا الصح ولا إنت
> 
> ممكن لأي من الأخوة تصويبنا في حال أخطأنا، وهو الهدف من نقاشنا..
> 
> لك تحيـــــاتي..​



لاء يا اخي فهمتني غلط 

صح كلامك انو المفصل اللدن بالجائز بيفقد العقدة صلابتها وبيخرجا عن العمل 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## engineer eg (22 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال الأول... نعم
> بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني... عليك فقط بتنصيب ملف الكراك..​
> 
> مع تحيـــــاتي..​


 أشكرك كثيراً ياباشمهندس أبو الحلول، وجزاك الله خيراً
engineer eg:84:


----------



## عاشق حيفا (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة جدا لتنزيل برنامج ايتاب فارجو من عنده علم ان يعلمني بذلك وله خالص الشكر والمحبة .0...اخوكم عاشق حيفا الفلسطيني


----------



## محمد سعيد مسعود (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في حالة ادخال الكمرات تنتج عزوم الدوران torision وقد تكون قيم كبيرة فعلي اي اساس هل توخد في الاعتبار ام نقلل من torsional stiffness وادا تم التقليل كم يكون نسبة التقليل ومتي يتم حسابه


----------



## المهندس أبو الشوق (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند نمذجة النواة المؤلفة من ثلاثة جدران كيف تتقاطع الجدلاان مع بعضها؟
هل تتقاطع بمربعات صغيرة أم بمربعات طول ضلعها يساوي سماكة الجدار؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أبريل 2009)

هشام84 قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم شكرا لك على ما تقدمه للجميع . هل يوجد لديك كتاب كامل مفصل عن برنامج ساب 2000 لترسله على الموقع و لك جزيل الشكر


فيه كتب كثار انت حاول بس البحث وهذه كتب الساب بالعربي سبق ان كانت في الملتقى
*http://www.zshare.net/download/586271233059c7f8/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58628073a2c77456/

http://www.zshare.net/download/58630606936198ea/*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أبريل 2009)

عاشق حيفا قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بحاجة جدا لتنزيل برنامج ايتاب فارجو من عنده علم ان يعلمني بذلك وله خالص الشكر والمحبة .0...اخوكم عاشق حيفا الفلسطيني


فيه كمان ايتاب الاصدار رقم 5 نزاتو المهندسة اميرة جزاها الله كل خير
*الرابط الأول
الرابط التاني
الرابط التالت
الرابط الرابع
الرابط الخامس
الرابط السادس
الرابط السابع​*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو الشوق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند نمذجة النواة المؤلفة من ثلاثة جدران كيف تتقاطع الجدلاان مع بعضها؟
> هل تتقاطع بمربعات صغيرة أم بمربعات طول ضلعها يساوي سماكة الجدار؟
> مع جزيل الشكر


في حقيقة الامر سؤالك غير واضح وعموما اعتقد انا شكل التقاطع ليس مهما بقدر ما هو مهم ان تحصل على joint واحد بين جدارين حتى تجعل ترابط بين الجدران والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## محمدرمزي (25 أبريل 2009)

هذا علي الايتاب بالنسبة للكور 
وبالنسبة للساب؟


----------



## محمدرمزي (25 أبريل 2009)

أريد كيفية ادخال الكور علي الساب وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمدرمزي (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد كيفية ادخال الكور علي الساب


----------



## محمدرمزي (25 أبريل 2009)

سؤال اخر لكن بعيدا عن البرامج هل يجوز نقل محاور المعماري في اللوحات الانشائية


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو الشوق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند نمذجة النواة المؤلفة من ثلاثة جدران كيف تتقاطع الجدلاان مع بعضها؟
> هل تتقاطع بمربعات صغيرة أم بمربعات طول ضلعها يساوي سماكة الجدار؟
> مع جزيل الشكر





فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> في حقيقة الامر سؤالك غير واضح وعموما اعتقد انا شكل التقاطع ليس مهما بقدر ما هو مهم ان تحصل على joint واحد بين جدارين حتى تجعل ترابط بين الجدران والله اعلى واعلم


تماماً كما ذكرت الأخت فاطمة جزاها الله خيراً.....




محمدرمزي قال:


> هذا علي الايتاب بالنسبة للكور
> وبالنسبة للساب؟


 بالنسبة للساب أخي الكريم، يجب أن تجتمع نقاط التقسيم (joints) عند الـ (mesh) في عقد واحدة بين الجدران المختلفة، وبالتالي يتم وصل الجدران مع بعضها البعض..




محمدرمزي قال:


> سؤال اخر لكن بعيدا عن البرامج هل يجوز نقل محاور المعماري في اللوحات الانشائية


أكيد، محاور المخططات الإنشائية ليس بالضرورة أن تكون نفسها تلك للمخططات المعمارية..


مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 أبريل 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> سؤال اخر لكن بعيدا عن البرامج هل يجوز نقل محاور المعماري في اللوحات الانشائية


انا في هذه النقطة لا اتوافق مع الاخ ابو الحلول انا ارى ان اعتماد system للمحاور واحد هو افضل سبيل لتفادي الاخطاء وتسهيل العمل ولاحظت هذا في كل مكاتبنا وكل المكاتب الدولية وانا شخصيا اتلخبط لو الانشائي اعتمد محاور ثانية غير محاور المعماري ولكل اسلوبه ولكن هذه ليست وجهت نظري الشخصية بل هذا نظام تعتمده كل المكاتب الي بعرفها والله اعلم


----------



## AMANI FATHI (26 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اسال عن شى -عند التصميم بايتاب لقت ان فى السقف بعض الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاز عليها عزم كبير عند الاطراف وكبير نسبياوخصوصا ازا كان البعد الاكبر للعمود فى اتجاة الكمرة ---- هل هزا ناتج عن الحل بالفينايت اليمنت وكيف اتصرف مع هذا العذم وكيف يتم تسليح الكمرة-*/****** ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 أبريل 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> اريد ان اسال عن شى -عند التصميم بايتاب لقت ان فى السقف بعض الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاز عليها عزم كبير عند الاطراف وكبير نسبياوخصوصا ازا كان البعد الاكبر للعمود فى اتجاة الكمرة ---- هل هزا ناتج عن الحل بالفينايت اليمنت وكيف اتصرف مع هذا العذم وكيف يتم تسليح الكمرة-*/****** ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله كل خير


ما معنى بسيطة الارتكاز فالارتكاز يجب ان يكون محدد وانواعه جد محدودة فاما ان نعطي restraint none كما نفعل عند التقاء الكمرات والاعمدة والحوائط واما ان يحدد من طرف المصمم ,كما ان طول الكمرة له دور في نتائج المحصل عليها , ربما لديك كمرة قصيرة تولد عزم كبير , في هذه الحالة اما ان تغير في مقطع الكمرة وتعاود قرائة النتيجة وان ظل المشكل انزعها كليا , التسليح يقوم به البرنامج فقط عليك الانتباه الى option preference concrete frame design ثو اختار الكود الي تشتغل عليه من desing code كذلك من قائمة design عليك اختيار concrete frame design ثم select design combo لاختيار load combinaisons الي المفروض تختارها start design/check of structure من قائمة design او من الايقونة الموجودة فوق والله اعلم


----------



## AMANI FATHI (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخت المهندسة فاطمة الكريمة اولا اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد بهذة السرعة لكن لدى بعض التوضيحات 1-اقصد ببسيطة الارتكاز انها بحر واحد فقط وبلاقى العزم عند الاطراف كبير اكتر (pl*l) /24 مازى تعنى ب restraint none كيف اعمل sealect design compعلى اساسا انى بدخل كل حالات التحميل الموجودة فى aci 08واللى المفروض يصمم عليها كلها البرنامج


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 أبريل 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> الاخت المهندسة فاطمة الكريمة اولا اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد بهذة السرعة لكن لدى بعض التوضيحات 1-اقصد ببسيطة الارتكاز انها بحر واحد فقط وبلاقى العزم عند الاطراف كبير اكتر (pl*l) /24 مازى تعنى ب restraint none كيف اعمل sealect design compعلى اساسا انى بدخل كل حالات التحميل الموجودة فى aci 08واللى المفروض يصمم عليها كلها البرنامج


قصدي انو ما نحدد اي نوع ارتكاز اما عن العزوم الي بتلاقيها اذا ادخلتي الاحمل الافقية لا يمكن المقارنة بالاحمال الاخرى فالبرنامج هو الذي ياخذ بعين الاعتبار combinaison اما سؤالك الاخير حتى وان اعطيتي combinaison لازم تعيدي اختيارها فعند دخولك مثل ما قلت لك سابقا ستظهر لك combinaison كلها اختاري الازم الك 






والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## محمدرمزي (26 أبريل 2009)

لم يجيبني احد اجابة واضحة أريد ادخال الكور علي الساب هل يدخل frame element وكيف ؟ أو يدخل shell ؟؟؟


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 أبريل 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> لم يجيبني احد اجابة واضحة أريد ادخال الكور علي الساب هل يدخل frame element وكيف ؟ أو يدخل shell ؟؟؟


انا ادخله shell ولست هع من يدخل الكور كframe element نظرا للفرق بين طول الجدار وسمكه فالفرق كبير وواضح والله اعلم انا هذه طريقة وشكرا


----------



## محمدرمزي (26 أبريل 2009)

كيف ادخله shell انا لا اعرف


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أبريل 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> كيف ادخله shell انا لا اعرف


 
أخي الكريم.. يمكنك الاستفادة بشكل كبير بالاطلاع على النوطة في الموضوع التالي..







>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

مع تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## محمدرمزي (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو الحلول


----------



## م.عبد (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

عندي استفسار صغير 

عندما أدخلت السلاب ع برنامج الايبابس وجدت شيء لم أستطع تفسيره أو حتى أنه سوف تأثر على النتائج أو لا 

أليكم الصور







سوف نشاهر في سلاب (1) أن السلاب منطبقه على الجسور تماما


أما في سلب(2) فأنها ليست كذلك 


فما الفرق وهل سوف يأثر ذلك على النتائج أم لا 

أفيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 أبريل 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> كيف ادخله shell انا لا اعرف


اادخال shell element على الايتاب يختلف عنه في الساب ففي الايتاب اسهل حيث يمكنك ادخاله حتى وانت في المستوى اما في الساب لا يمكنك ذلك عليك فعل ذلك elevation وان كان لديك جدران لا تصل الى العمود الاخر استعن باظافة grid لانو على العكس من الايتاب الذي يسهل هذا الامر عند استخدام اليتاب ساخذ لك مثلا في الايتاب اريد رسم جدار طولو 2م في الايتاب من ايقونة draw wall 










اما في الساب اما ان تظيف grid او تستعين بdraw frame whith frame section none مشان اذا نسينا محذفناها ما يؤثر شئ

















الساب شامل وانا اشتغل على الاتاب بس وقت الي يكون عندي احمال تربة في موديل كثير خاص يلزمني انتقل على الساب انا هيك اشتغل بلكي حدا ثاني اعطاك فكرة احسن وشكرا


----------



## محمدرمزي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة


----------



## محمدرمزي (27 أبريل 2009)

معذرة علي اسألتي الكثيرة لكني مازلت طالب
هل هذا الحل يجعله يقاوم احمال الرياح والزلازل 
يعني لو عملت extrude يظهر في 3D بشكل الكور العادي

وسؤال اخر بعيدا عن الكور كيفية عمل rigid element وخصوصا خواصه في set modifier


----------



## M i D O (27 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة حدا يساعدني في كيفية إدخال بلاطة بمقطع متغير... مثلاً بلاطة ظفرية ارتفاعها في الطرف 15 سم و عند وجه المسند 20 سم كيف سأدخلها...


----------



## المهندس أبو الشوق (27 أبريل 2009)

أرجو توضيح كيفية التحميل من الموقع 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 أبريل 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> معذرة علي اسألتي الكثيرة لكني مازلت طالب
> هل هذا الحل يجعله يقاوم احمال الرياح والزلازل
> يعني لو عملت extrude يظهر في 3D بشكل الكور العادي
> 
> سؤال اخر بعيدا عن الكور كيفية عمل rigid element وخصوصا خواصه في set modifier


لا بالعكس انت اسئل واذا في عند اي احد اجابة او مكانشي مشغول اكيد حايجوبك صحيح كمان في الاصدار ساب 9و10و12 من extrude يمكنك عند احتيار line تمديد جدار منها كما بالامكان من نقطة تمديد line وسؤالك عن مقاومة الرياح والزلازل لا يمكنني الاجابة عليه باختصار فالامر يتطلب عدة شروحات قد تجد اهمها في الصفحات السابقة التي تحدث فيها الاخ ابوالحلول اما سؤالك الاخير فلم افهمه وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 أبريل 2009)

M i D O قال:


> يا جماعة حدا يساعدني في كيفية إدخال بلاطة بمقطع متغير... مثلاً بلاطة ظفرية ارتفاعها في الطرف 15 سم و عند وجه المسند 20 سم كيف سأدخلها...


انا لو منك احسب ب20سم وعند الانجاز ولاسباب اقتصادية فانت تعلم انا في الاطراف moment 
يساوي صفريمكنك ان تقلل من الارتفاع فقط هذا ما اعتقده انا وشكرا


----------



## silverfox (30 أبريل 2009)

*مساعدة*

أنا بحاجة لتصميم جدار بيتوني مسبق الصنع لسور يتحمل سرعة رياح 150 كم/سا ويتحمل زلازل في منطقة فيها عوامل الزلزال:
Ca=0.36
Cv=0.84
ارتفاع الجدار 4 متر وطول الفتحة بين 5 إلى 6 متر
والجدار من البيتون مسبق الصنع مع الأعمدة والقواعد اللازمة.

فهل من الممكن أن أقوم بتصميمه على برنامج SAP أو SAFE أو Etabs
مسبق الصنع وليس مسبق الإجهاد.
وكيف يكون ذلك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس أبو الشوق (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندما أعمل check model لا يعطيني البرنامج أي أخطاء و لكن عندما أعمل run يعطي البرنامج تحذيرات على شكل احداثيات نقاط في البلاطة كيف أحل المشكلة؟
وكيف أستطيع فهم الرسائل المبهمة؟
ماذا تعني أن البلاطات too close في رسالة الخطأ؟
ماذا أضع في خانة السماحية التي يفرضها البرنامج 0.001 في check model ؟
و لكم جزيل الشكر
و عذرا على الأسئلة الكثيرة


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (3 مايو 2009)

السلام أخي 
بارك الله فيك ،الرجاء وضع الدروس من 1 الى 6 في 4shared.com


----------



## M i D O (3 مايو 2009)

سؤال بسيط و لكن أرجو الإجابة باهتمام : هل نرسم الجوائز بشكل مستمر أم نقسمها عند كل مسند. ما الفرق و هل هناك حالات معينة تستدعي أحدى الطريقتين؟


----------



## م.عبد (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بدي اسأل كيف طريقه تدخيل seismic load in STAAD Pro 2004


----------



## NOBE (7 مايو 2009)

كيف يتم حل المنشات الفراغية باستخدام الساب


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2009)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> السلام أخي
> بارك الله فيك ،الرجاء وضع الدروس من 1 الى 6 في 4shared.com



السلام عليكم

اية دروس؟


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني الاعزاء بعد اسبوع من المحاولات تمكنت اخيرا والحمد لله من تحميل البرنامج من الرابد شير
وهو عبارة عن اربع ملفات مضغوطة حجم الواحد تقريبا 195 ميكا بايت وقمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولد لي الفولدر CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE والذي يحتوي 16 فولدر باسم m-safe 12 وايضا قمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولدة اسطوانة من نوع image file ثم قمت بحرقها على قرص dvd ولم يتغير شي وهنا توقف الزمن عندي ولا اعرف ماذا افعل
رجاء ما ذا اعمل وكيف يتم تنصيب البرنامج
وشكرا لكم


----------



## نظير البياتي (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اطرح مشكلتي في الساب الفين عندما ارسم منشا مثلا مكون من طابقين مكون من كمرات (beam) واعمدة وسقف وعندما اضع الاحمال الحية على السقف كحمل موزع بانتظام بكلا الاتجاهين وعندما اعمل تحليل للمشا لا ينتقل الحمل الى الكمرات اي ان العزم في اي كمرة صفر على طول الكمرة باختصار كانما اني لم اضع حمل على الاطلاق وهذه الحالة تظهر عندي فقط في الاحمال الحية والاحمال الميتة الاضافية ولكني عملت على تحليل منشا فقط لاحمال مسلطة على السقف بدون اي احمال اخرىمن وزن ذاتي وغيرها وظهرت نفس الحالة اي ان الحمل المسلط على السقف لا ينتقل الى الكمرات رجاء الجواب مع فائق الشكر والتقدير لهذا المنتدى الرائع .


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

نظير البياتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اطرح مشكلتي في الساب الفين عندما ارسم منشا مثلا مكون من طابقين مكون من كمرات (beam) واعمدة وسقف وعندما اضع الاحمال الحية على السقف كحمل موزع بانتظام بكلا الاتجاهين وعندما اعمل تحليل للمشا لا ينتقل الحمل الى الكمرات اي ان العزم في اي كمرة صفر على طول الكمرة باختصار كانما اني لم اضع حمل على الاطلاق وهذه الحالة تظهر عندي فقط في الاحمال الحية والاحمال الميتة الاضافية ولكني عملت على تحليل منشا فقط لاحمال مسلطة على السقف بدون اي احمال اخرىمن وزن ذاتي وغيرها وظهرت نفس الحالة اي ان الحمل المسلط على السقف لا ينتقل الى الكمرات رجاء الجواب مع فائق الشكر والتقدير لهذا المنتدى الرائع .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ولا يهمك أخي الكريم، مسألتك بسيطة..... عليك فقط القيام بتقسيم البلاطة (mesh) وتقسيم الكمرات (devide) عند نفس نقاط تقسم البلاطة.. أي عقد واحدة بين الكمرات والبلاطة.. وعندها فقط ينتقل الحمل من البلاطة إلى الكمرات  

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء بعد اسبوع من المحاولات تمكنت اخيرا والحمد لله من تحميل البرنامج من الرابد شير
> وهو عبارة عن اربع ملفات مضغوطة حجم الواحد تقريبا 195 ميكا بايت وقمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولد لي الفولدر csi.safe.v12-magnitude والذي يحتوي 16 فولدر باسم m-safe 12 وايضا قمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولدة اسطوانة من نوع image file ثم قمت بحرقها على قرص dvd ولم يتغير شي وهنا توقف الزمن عندي ولا اعرف ماذا افعل
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

المشكلة أخي الكريم أن مشكلتك عامة.. سببها غير معروف، ولا يمكن معرفته إلا من خلال حالة واحدة، وهي وضع الروابط التي قمت بتنصيب هذا البرنامج من خلالها، وبالتالي يمكننا التحقق من صلاحية الملفات وفق هذه الروابط..

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

nobe قال:


> كيف يتم حل المنشات الفراغية باستخدام الساب


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. يمكنك ذلك بنمذجة المنشأة نمذجة فراغية، ومن ثم تحليلها إنشائياً باستخدام البرنامج.. 

هذه الدروس ممكن أن يكون فيها الفائدة لك بإذن الله..



som3a قال:


> تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقى
> 
> وها هي روابط الدروس
> 
> ...


 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

m i d o قال:


> سؤال بسيط و لكن أرجو الإجابة باهتمام : هل نرسم الجوائز بشكل مستمر أم نقسمها عند كل مسند. ما الفرق و هل هناك حالات معينة تستدعي أحدى الطريقتين؟


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

والله أنا شخصياً أقوم برسمها من المسند للآخر، أي بتقسيمها.. أعتقد هي الحالة الأصح........ ننتظر رأي الزملاء في ذلك.. 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

abidi med elhadi قال:


> السلام أخي
> بارك الله فيك ،الرجاء وضع الدروس من 1 الى 6 في 4shared.com


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

يمكنك أخي الكريم الاستفادة من هذه الدروس بإذن الله..



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة som3a





> _تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقى
> 
> وها هي روابط الدروس
> 
> ...





مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

المهندس أبو الشوق قال:


> أرجو توضيح كيفية التحميل من الموقع
> ولك جزيل الشكر


أي موقع بالضبط تقصد أخي الكريم؟؟ أرجو التوضيح حتى نستطيع المساعدة  




المهندس أبو الشوق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندما أعمل check model لا يعطيني البرنامج أي أخطاء و لكن عندما أعمل run يعطي البرنامج تحذيرات على شكل احداثيات نقاط في البلاطة كيف أحل المشكلة؟
> وكيف أستطيع فهم الرسائل المبهمة؟
> ماذا تعني أن البلاطات too close في رسالة الخطأ؟
> ...


نعم أخي الكريم... هي ليست مشاكل في الرسم طالما أن رسائل أخطاء لاتظهر لك عندما تتحقق من الموديل..... ولكن هذه رسائل تحذير تظهر عادة عن التحميل عند رسم بلاطات غير منتظمة الشكل... وهي تظهر دائماً في هذه الحالات وتفيد بعدم وجود دقة في الرقم مثلاً 11 بعد الفاصلة.... ولا أعتقد هناك مشاكل في تجاهل هذه الرسائل...... هذا ما أفعله أنا...... وننتظر رأي الزملاء...​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> المشكلة أخي الكريم أن مشكلتك عامة.. سببها غير معروف، ولا يمكن معرفته إلا من خلال حالة واحدة، وهي وضع الروابط التي قمت بتنصيب هذا البرنامج من خلالها، وبالتالي يمكننا التحقق من صلاحية الملفات وفق هذه الروابط..
> 
> لك تحيـــــاتي..​


انا كانت عندي مشكلة في فتح البرنامج ونبهني احد الزملاء الى تغيير الفاصلة الى نقطة من option regionale انا لم افهم كيف ماذا يقصد بتوقف الزمان


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> والله أنا شخصياً أقوم برسمها من المسند للآخر، أي بتقسيمها.. أعتقد هي الحالة الأصح........ ننتظر رأي الزملاء في ذلك..
> 
> لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


وانا مثلك واتاكد انها متواصلةخاصة في حالة المساند الاعمدة, ولكن عند الحوائط انا ما بمرئها فوق الحوائط ,اجعلها تستند على حواف الحوائط على خلاف الاعمدة فاضعها في محور العمود ولكن عند حساب اخذ بعين الاعتبار ASSIGN end offset Along lengh لحذف نصف طول العمود من كل جانب من الكمرة للحصول على نتائج مرجوة انا هيك بعمل والله اعلم وحتى في حالة انك جعلتها تستمر بالاخير انت حتعمل devide frames break at intersection with selected points and lines شكرا


----------



## S_zedani (10 مايو 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أبوبكر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا المهندس صلاح من ليبيا ، عندي مكتب تصاميم متكاملة من بينها تخصص الإنشائي ، وأواجه متاعب في تصميم الزلازل لبعض المباني ، والتي اقترح لي بعض الإستشاريين أنه لاداعي لحسابات الزلازل للمباني ذات الدورين الأول والثاني أو حتى الثالث ، وذلك نظراً لكبر مسطح تلك المباني وعدم ارتفاعها الشاهق ، ولكنني متخوف لأنني مسئول مكتب مع العلم بأن المهندسين عندي يعملون على برنامجي الساب وستادبرو ، فهل هناك ملخص بسيط أو أوامر معدودة لتلك البرامج لأخذ حسابات الزلازل ضمن النتائج المستخرجة .
لك مني كل تقدير واحترام
م . صلاح


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 مايو 2009)

s_zedani قال:


> الأخ المهندس / أبوبكر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا المهندس صلاح من ليبيا ، عندي مكتب تصاميم متكاملة من بينها تخصص الإنشائي ، وأواجه متاعب في تصميم الزلازل لبعض المباني ، والتي اقترح لي بعض الإستشاريين أنه لاداعي لحسابات الزلازل للمباني ذات الدورين الأول والثاني أو حتى الثالث ، وذلك نظراً لكبر مسطح تلك المباني وعدم ارتفاعها الشاهق ، ولكنني متخوف لأنني مسئول مكتب مع العلم بأن المهندسين عندي يعملون على برنامجي الساب وستادبرو ، فهل هناك ملخص بسيط أو أوامر معدودة لتلك البرامج لأخذ حسابات الزلازل ضمن النتائج المستخرجة .
> لك مني كل تقدير واحترام
> م . صلاح


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتقد ان كل البرامج تاخذ بعين الاعتبار حسابات الزلازل ويتم ذلك بطرق عديدة ومن بينها ادخال response spectrum fonction وهو جدول يعرض منحنى ازمن والتسارع وكل البرامج مصممة للاخذ بعين الاعتبار الدراسة الدينامكية و الستاتكية والله اعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

s_zedani قال:


> الأخ المهندس / أبوبكر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا المهندس صلاح من ليبيا ، عندي مكتب تصاميم متكاملة من بينها تخصص الإنشائي ، وأواجه متاعب في تصميم الزلازل لبعض المباني ، والتي اقترح لي بعض الإستشاريين أنه لاداعي لحسابات الزلازل للمباني ذات الدورين الأول والثاني أو حتى الثالث ، وذلك نظراً لكبر مسطح تلك المباني وعدم ارتفاعها الشاهق ، ولكنني متخوف لأنني مسئول مكتب مع العلم بأن المهندسين عندي يعملون على برنامجي الساب وستادبرو ، فهل هناك ملخص بسيط أو أوامر معدودة لتلك البرامج لأخذ حسابات الزلازل ضمن النتائج المستخرجة .
> لك مني كل تقدير واحترام
> م . صلاح


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

رد سريع متواضع مني ريثما يأتي رد المهندس أبو بكر  

أخي الكريم.. هذا الأمر لا يتعلق برأي بعض الاستشاريين أو برأيي أنا أو برأي المهندس أبو بكر... هذا الأمر يتعلق بالكود الزلزالي المعتمد عندكم في المنطقة.... هناك حالات معينة في كودات التصميم الزلزالي تعفينا من الدراسة على الحمولات الزلزالية...

أما بالنسبة لهذه البرامج، فكما ذكرت الأخت فاطمة جزاها الله خيراً، يمكنك تطبيق الحمولات الزلزالية في برنامج الساب..




فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتقد ان كل البرامج تاخذ بعين الاعتبار حسابات الزلازل ويتم ذلك بطرق عديدة ومن بينها ادخال response spectrum fonction وهو جدول يعرض منحنى ازمن والتسارع وكل البرامج مصممة للاخذ بعين الاعتبار الدراسة الدينامكية و الستاتكية والله اعلم


 
مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## أوج الهندسة (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذه اللفتة الرائعة لتبادل المعرفة, هل يمكن رسم مبنى متعدد التوابق ببرنامج Safe 12 و ان امكن شرح موجز لذلك ولك كل التقدير والدعاء.


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

أوج الهندسة قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذه اللفتة الرائعة لتبادل المعرفة, هل يمكن رسم مبنى متعدد التوابق ببرنامج Safe 12 و ان امكن شرح موجز لذلك ولك كل التقدير والدعاء.


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم... 

البرنامج الأفضل لنمذجة وتحليل وتصميم المباني متعددة الطوابق هو برنامج Etabs ، وفي الموضوع التالي نوطة جيدة تشرح عن استخدام البرنامج بشكل جميل  

>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<<


أما الفرق بين هذا البرنامج وبرنامج Safe و Sap ، يمكنك معرفته بعد الاطلاع على المشاركة التالية: 

نعم أنا هي المشاركة التي تحدث أبو الحلول عنها، اضغط هنا 


مع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## نظير البياتي (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي ابو الحلول 
عندي لك سؤال ثاني 
السؤال عند رسم المنشا واكماله وعند مشاهدتي للمنشا بثلاث ابعاد ارى ان السقف هابط في سنتر الكمرة هل يختلف التحليل والتصميم اذا كان في الاعلى او في السنتر .


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

نظير البياتي قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي ابو الحلول
> عندي لك سؤال ثاني
> السؤال عند رسم المنشا واكماله وعند مشاهدتي للمنشا بثلاث ابعاد ارى ان السقف هابط في سنتر الكمرة هل يختلف التحليل والتصميم اذا كان في الاعلى او في السنتر .


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

والله لم أستوعب الاستفسار تماماً.. ولكن أعتقد أنك تتكلم عن الشكل المشوه (Deformed Shape) الذي يظهر على الشاشة مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من عملية التحليل.... 

حقيقةً هو شكل مجازي يبين بشكل مبالغ به قليلاً (من حيث الشكل) الشكل المشوه تحت تأثير الحمولة التي تقوم أنت باختيارها لعرض الشكل المشوه وفقها... ويمكنك قراءة قيم الانتقالات عند كل نقطة بالضغط عليها... 

هذا رأيي فقط... ولك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## حسان2 (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> والله لم أستوعب الاستفسار تماماً.. ولكن أعتقد أنك تتكلم عن الشكل المشوه (deformed shape) الذي يظهر على الشاشة مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من عملية التحليل....
> 
> ...



أظن أن الأخ نظير البياتي يقصد أنه لاحظ في الشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد أن البلاطة متصلة مع الجسور في مركزها "وسطها" وهي الحالة الافتراصية العامة لكل البرامج ولا تشكل فرقا يذكر بنتائج التحليل عن حالة البلاطة الحقيقة "متصلة في أعلى الجسور"


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أظن أن الأخ نظير البياتي يقصد أنه لاحظ في الشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد أن البلاطة متصلة مع الجسور في مركزها "وسطها" وهي الحالة الافتراصية العامة لكل البرامج ولا تشكل فرقا يذكر بنتائج التحليل عن حالة البلاطة الحقيقة "متصلة في أعلى الجسور"


 
آآآآآآآآآآآه تماماً م. حسان.. أشكرك على التوضيح، بارك الله فيك......​


----------



## زاد أحمد (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> والله لم أستوعب الاستفسار تماماً.. ولكن أعتقد أنك تتكلم عن الشكل المشوه (Deformed Shape) الذي يظهر على الشاشة مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من عملية التحليل....
> 
> ...





حسان2 قال:


> أظن أن الأخ نظير البياتي يقصد أنه لاحظ في الشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد أن البلاطة متصلة مع الجسور في مركزها "وسطها" وهي الحالة الافتراصية العامة لكل البرامج ولا تشكل فرقا يذكر بنتائج التحليل عن حالة البلاطة الحقيقة "متصلة في أعلى الجسور"



شكرا لكما أبو الحلول وحسان2 على التوضيح 
يمكن تعديل ذلك بواسطة Cardinal Points , أعتقد أنه هناك إختلاف في النتائج , أنا شخصيا لم أجربه , لكن ملف التعليمي من موقع البرنامج csiberkeley يوضح ذلك حسب الصورة التالية , 
حيث تظهر على اليسار slab in the center of beam وهي الحالة التي ذكرها الأخ نظير البياتي
وتظهر على اليمين slab in the top of beam وهناك إختلاف واضح في الإجهادات​







رابط الملف (cardinal point)
http://www.csiberkeley.com/Watch&Learn/DownLoad/SAP2000/v14/Cardinal_Points_V14S.zip​ .ولله أعلم


----------



## حسان2 (10 مايو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> شكرا لكما أبو الحلول وحسان2 على التوضيح
> يمكن تعديل ذلك بواسطة Cardinal Points , أعتقد أنه هناك إختلاف في النتائج , أنا شخصيا لم أجربه , لكن ملف التعليمي من موقع البرنامج csiberkeley يوضح ذلك حسب الصورة التالية ,
> حيث تظهر على اليسار slab in the center of beam وهي الحالة التي ذكرها الأخ نظير البياتي
> وتظهر على اليمين slab in the top of beam وهناك إختلاف واضح في الإجهادات​
> ...



الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد
شكرا لاهتمامك وملاحظتك القيمة, والملف اللذي تفضلت بارفاقه, واللذي يشرح ميزة استعمال cardinal point لمحاكاة العلاقة الفعلية بين عناصر الاطار "frame" بشكل عام وتأثير هذا التعديل على الاطارات "frames" بشكل عام أوضح منه في حالة بلاطة مستندة على جسور "وهي الحالة التي وردت في تساؤل الأخ الكريم نظير البياتي . وأظن أن هذا الأثر في هذه الحالة صغير بحيث أن اهماله لا يؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على نتائج التحليل والتصميم على الجملة الانشائية للبناء ككل. 
مع تقديري لملاحظتك القيمة


----------



## waleed300 (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لماذا عند البدء في التصميم للعامود المصمم عن طريق السكشن ديزاينر يظهر ( خطأ في التصميم)


----------



## benkacidz (11 مايو 2009)

لاخيرة اي ادخلت كل المعلومات ولذا عندم بعثت التحليل (run analysis) البرنامج يقول ان هناك خطء ولكن بالظبط لا افهم شىء و العبارة كالتالى:*ERROR***ON INPUT LINE 1
PK



ABOVE LINE OUT OF ORDER IN DATA FILE OR PREVIOUS ERROR


----------



## benkacidz (11 مايو 2009)

je crois que le probleme se situe dans la fonction spectrale ,pour votrs information et comme je suis algerien donc chez nous on travail avec le rpa 99 alors je m'adresse plus precisement aux algeriens comment introduire cette fonction avec plus de detail svp .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2009)

benkacidz قال:


> je crois que le probleme se situe dans la fonction spectrale ,pour votrs information et comme je suis algerien donc chez nous on travail avec le rpa 99 alors je m'adresse plus precisement aux algeriens comment introduire cette fonction avec plus de detail svp .


en toute franchise j'ai pas compris votre probleme ,si pouvez etre +precis? maintenant si vous voulez savoir comment introduire la fonction du spectre de reponse tout depend du logiciel de calcul utilise ,par exemple moi je l'introduit comme fichier text a partir de: define response spectrum fonction: spectrum from file: add new fonction : browse et finalement je cherche ce fichier text que j'ai deja enregistre dans le dossier du projet en etude puis n'oubliez pas de cocher sur period value pour pouvoir examiner le graph de la fonction, et si vous n'avez pas compris, je vous reexplique avec p+ de details, je vous remercie


----------



## نظير البياتي (11 مايو 2009)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم يا اعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى اعتقد ان الاصح هو التعديل بواسطة cardinal point لان الاختلاف سيكون في شكل المقطع للكمرة مع السقف تارة يكون تي سكشن وتارة اخرى مستطيل متصل به كمرة في الوسط لكن عندي سؤال اخر هل البرنامج له القابلية على التصميم للكمرات فيما اذا كانت تي او مستطيل( نحن نعرف عند حساب اعظم عزم مسلط من الاحمال ويقارن مع العزم ultimate moment of flang فاذا كان العزم المسلط اكبر فان المقطع تي واذا لا فانه مستطيل ) اي هل يستطيع البرنامج ان يفرق بين الحالتين اي هو يحسب العرض الفعال للكمرة اذا تي 

وشكرا 
مع تحياتي لكم يا ابطال


----------



## benkacidz (12 مايو 2009)

merci bien camarade,je m'explique ,effectivement le probleme se situait au niveau de la fonction spectrale que je n'arrive tjrs pas à resoudre!!pour votre information j'ai fait l'etude avec la version 7.40 portable (non installée sur mon pc) j'ai procedé de deux manieres differentes et tjrs l'erreur perciste: en utilisant un fichier texte l'erreur est grande car le logiciel ne comprend aucune valeur sachant que les données du fichier sont en deux colonnes mais en utilisant un fichier excel l'erreur se reduit à la premiere ligne seulemement et pour creer le fichier excel j'avais procédé comme suit: j'avais copier les données du fichier texte sur un nv fichier excel qui se sont deposées sur une seule colonne alors je les ait deviser en deux colonnes : selectionner ces données aller à convertir puis cocher largeur fixe puis suivant puis suivant et en fin terminer;comme ça j'ai eu les données sur deux colonnes et puis j'ai enregistré le fichier excel sous l'extension (.prn; voici donc le fichier que j'avais introduit et pour le reste c'est comme vous l'avez décrit
et pour vous informer aussi j'ai un exemple en video que j'avais telecharger sur un autre site de GC et là le fichier qu'on a introduit c'etait un fichier text!! pourquoi ça n'a pas marché pour moi!!,et la deuxiemme methode s'est basée sur une formation bien claire alors ou se trouve l'enigme!!!j'ai reverifié ma structure plusieurs fois mais tjrs rien!! aidez moi svp et merci infiniment


----------



## محمد أنس بلال (12 مايو 2009)

هل هناك من يفيدنا او يدلنا على مراجع تتحدث عن دراسات (pushover) في برنامج الساب او حتى الايتابس او عن استخدام البرنامجين السابقين في ابحاث التدعيم وتشكل المفاصل اللاخطية




:86:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مايو 2009)

benkacidz قال:


> merci bien camarade,je m'explique ,effectivement le probleme se situait au niveau de la fonction spectrale que je n'arrive tjrs pas à resoudre!!pour votre information j'ai fait l'etude avec la version 7.40 portable (non installée sur mon pc) j'ai procedé de deux manieres differentes et tjrs l'erreur perciste: en utilisant un fichier texte l'erreur est grande car le logiciel ne comprend aucune valeur sachant que les données du fichier sont en deux colonnes mais en utilisant un fichier excel l'erreur se reduit à la premiere ligne seulemement et pour creer le fichier excel j'avais procédé comme suit: j'avais copier les données du fichier texte sur un nv fichier excel qui se sont deposées sur une seule colonne alors je les ait deviser en deux colonnes : selectionner ces données aller à convertir puis cocher largeur fixe puis suivant puis suivant et en fin terminer;comme ça j'ai eu les données sur deux colonnes et puis j'ai enregistré le fichier excel sous l'extension (.prn; voici donc le fichier que j'avais introduit et pour le reste c'est comme vous l'avez décrit
> et pour vous informer aussi j'ai un exemple en video que j'avais telecharger sur un autre site de GC et là le fichier qu'on a introduit c'etait un fichier text!! pourquoi ça n'a pas marché pour moi!!,et la deuxiemme methode s'est basée sur une formation bien claire alors ou se trouve l'enigme!!!j'ai reverifié ma structure plusieurs fois mais tjrs rien!! aidez moi svp et merci infiniment


 vérifiez si vous travaillez evec le point et non pas la virgule possible que votre probleme est la parceque le fichier de l'rpa le symbol decimel c'est le point et non la vergules comme il est au niveau des logigiels si c'est le cas changer la vergule en point en allant a panneau de configuration option regionales personnaliser nombre symbol decimal mettez point au lieu de vergule au cas ou ça ne marche pas contactez moi de nouveau


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مايو 2009)

محمد أنس بلال قال:


> هل هناك من يفيدنا او يدلنا على مراجع تتحدث عن دراسات (pushover) في برنامج الساب او حتى الايتابس او عن استخدام البرنامجين السابقين في ابحاث التدعيم وتشكل المفاصل اللاخطية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ملف صغير مساعد، موجود في الملفات المرفقة..

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## M i D O (13 مايو 2009)

أنا أواجه مشكلة في برنامج إيتابس هي كما يلي: أريد أن أحلل ديناميكيا و بعد أن أعرف حالات تحميل ديناميكية spec1 و spec2 تابعين لطيف استجابة FUNC1 تم تعريفه. أدخل عدد الأنماط و أفعل خيار التحليل الديناميكي و أبدأ التحليل و عند تقييم النتائج عندما أدخل إلى الجداول show tables و أريد تحديد القوى select load cases لا تظهر القوى spec1 و spec2 في القائمة ... أي القوى الديناميكية لا تظهر .... ما المشكلة هل هناك خطوة لم أقم بها أو شيء آخر ....


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

m i d o قال:


> أنا أواجه مشكلة في برنامج إيتابس هي كما يلي: أريد أن أحلل ديناميكيا و بعد أن أعرف حالات تحميل ديناميكية spec1 و spec2 تابعين لطيف استجابة func1 تم تعريفه. أدخل عدد الأنماط و أفعل خيار التحليل الديناميكي و أبدأ التحليل و عند تقييم النتائج عندما أدخل إلى الجداول show tables و أريد تحديد القوى select load cases لا تظهر القوى spec1 و spec2 في القائمة ... أي القوى الديناميكية لا تظهر .... ما المشكلة هل هناك خطوة لم أقم بها أو شيء آخر ....


 
والله لا أدري حقيقةً ما المشكلة، حيث يجب أن تظهر هذه الحمولات الديناميكية بمجرد تعريفها..

طيب، أعتقد إن وضعت الملف يمكننا مناقشته مع الزملاء 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ملف صغير مساعد، موجود في الملفات المرفقة..
> 
> مع تحيـــــاتي..​


لقد تاخرت كثيرا في الاجابة عليه لقد ادمى راسه


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لقد تاخرت كثيرا في الاجابة عليه لقد ادمى راسه


 
ههههههههه ... منطلب الإسعاف :19:
​


----------



## benkacidz (13 مايو 2009)

*Je vous remercie infiniment.*



فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> vérifiez si vous travaillez evec le point et non pas la virgule possible que votre probleme est la parceque le fichier de l'rpa le symbol decimel c'est le point et non la vergules comme il est au niveau des logigiels si c'est le cas changer la vergule en point en allant a panneau de configuration option regionales personnaliser nombre symbol decimal mettez point au lieu de vergule au cas ou ça ne marche pas contactez moi de nouveau


 
CHERE COLLEGUE

mais vous etes un geni , effectivement l'anomalie est bien là ce n'etait meme pas necessaire de faire une conversion en un fichier excel .mille merci


----------



## محمداحمداحمد زايد (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى 
عندى سؤال فى الساب 
عند ادخال اللبشة او raft
يكون عندى معادلة k=100xb.cx area
لماذا 100 بالذات و كيف تم حسابها و هل تختلف من كود لاخر ؟


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

محمداحمداحمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى
> عندى سؤال فى الساب
> عند ادخال اللبشة او raft
> يكون عندى معادلة k=100xb.cx area
> لماذا 100 بالذات و كيف تم حسابها و هل تختلف من كود لاخر ؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اجابة وافية لسؤالك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129340.html


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (15 مايو 2009)

*سؤال عن الايتابس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني الاعزاء عندي سؤال عن الايتابس ربما هو مكرر كثيرا ولكني اعاني منة كثيرا 
والسؤال هو هل من المنطقي ان يكون تصميم الاعمدة في جميع الطوابق متساوي وهل تعانون من هذة المشكلة وهل لها حل 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## م.عبد (15 مايو 2009)

اخواني الكرام 

بعد ما عملت Run عطاني W A R N I N G 

في نقطتين والمشكله انه النقطتين ما واقعات على أي شي

* * * W A R N I N G * * *

THE SOLUTION LOST 6.7 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF U2 OF CONSTRAINT 19 
LOCATED AT X = 19.179312, Y = 13.275973, Z = 7.11E-15,
STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 5.2170E+14



وما عارف شو أساوي

بتمنى المساعده العاجله


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء عندي سؤال عن الايتابس ربما هو مكرر كثيرا ولكني اعاني منة كثيرا
> والسؤال هو هل من المنطقي ان يكون تصميم الاعمدة في جميع الطوابق متساوي وهل تعانون من هذة المشكلة وهل لها حل
> ...


ان كنت فهمت سؤالك فمن خاصية الايتاب ان يريحك من عناء اعادة تصميم العمود اذا كانت الطوابق مختلفة الارتفاع هو لحالو يقوم بمهمة زيادة طول العمود ونقصه حسب ارتفاع المنسوب والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 مايو 2009)

م.عبد قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> 
> بعد ما عملت Run عطاني W A R N I N G
> 
> ...


م افهم مشكلتك ولكن اذا اعدت diaphram من جديد اعتقد وشوف ,بس عند الاعادة يجب ان تختار كل النقاط وتذهب الى ديافرم وتختار نون يعني ولاشئ ثم تختار من جديد كل منسوب وتعطيه ديافرام خاص واتاكد انك في وان ستوري هذا رئي بلكي حدا ثاني لقالك الحل والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## م.عبد (16 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> م افهم مشكلتك ولكن اذا اعدت diaphram من جديد اعتقد وشوف ,بس عند الاعادة يجب ان تختار كل النقاط وتذهب الى ديافرم وتختار نون يعني ولاشئ ثم تختار من جديد كل منسوب وتعطيه ديافرام خاص واتاكد انك في وان ستوري هذا رئي بلكي حدا ثاني لقالك الحل والله اعلى واعلم




شكرا جزيلا لكي م.فاطمه

راح اعمل متل ماقلتي وبخبرك بالنتائج


----------



## م.عبد (16 مايو 2009)

للأسف م فاطمه

w a r n i n g كتروووو


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 مايو 2009)

م.عبد قال:


> للأسف م فاطمه
> 
> w a r n i n g كتروووو


ليش ما تحط ملفك مشان نتفحصو بلكي كان امر mesh


----------



## محمد حسين راجي (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند عمل التصميم لاي اطار خرساني يظهر قيم حديد التسليح في وسط الكمرات ووسط العمدة ولا يظهر قيمة مساحة الحديد المطلوبة عند النهايات للكمرات والاعمدة, كيف يمكن اظهار مساحة الحديد المطلوبة في هذه المناطق في sap or etabs


----------



## م.عبد (16 مايو 2009)

لقد تم رفع الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (16 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ان كنت فهمت سؤالك فمن خاصية الايتاب ان يريحك من عناء اعادة تصميم العمود اذا كانت الطوابق مختلفة الارتفاع هو لحالو يقوم بمهمة زيادة طول العمود ونقصه حسب ارتفاع المنسوب والله اعلم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اختي فاطمة اشكرك على تعاونك الدائم معنا واسال الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك
وربما كانت صياغتي للسؤال غير واضحة لذلك حصل لبس في الموضوع وسوف اعيد صياغة السؤال ان سمحتي لي وانا شاكر لتعاونك

عندما اقوم بتصميم بناية باستخدام الايتابس , تكون نتائج التصميم بالنسبة للاعمدة متساوية في جميع الطوابق (يعني مثلا تسليح العمود في الطابق الارضي مساوي لتسليح العمود في الطابق الثاني والثالث والرابع........الخ )ولا اعتقد ان هذة حالة صحيحة حتى وان اعتمدنا نفس الاحمال لكل الطوابق فلا بد ان يكون تسليح الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي هو الاكبر لانها الاعمدة التي يستند اليها كل المبنى هذا حسب فهمي 

فهل تعانون من هذا الحالة حيث اني رايت الكثير من الاخوة يعانون من هذة المشكلة وياريت اي حد من الاخوة عندة حل لهذة المشكلة يسعفنا بة ولكم جزي ل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اختي فاطمة اشكرك على تعاونك الدائم معنا واسال الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك
> وربما كانت صياغتي للسؤال غير واضحة لذلك حصل لبس في الموضوع وسوف اعيد صياغة السؤال ان سمحتي لي وانا شاكر لتعاونك
> ...


صحيح فهمت عليك لذلك حسئلك انت لما تختار الاعمدة الي بالسفل شو يطلع معك كممومنت و p شو رئيك تقارن بين النتائج من غير التسليح لانو التسليح لما يكون في الاعلى مثلا اكبر وقت الي يكون معنا جدران قص بيصير قوة الشد بالاعمدة الي بالاعلى تكون اكبر من الاسفل وهي max مشان هيك بضن انو البرنامج ياخذ التسليح العلوي لانو اكبر من التسليح في العمود يالي بالسفل وينزل بيه لتحت لانو مو معقول التسليح فوق يكون كبير والي تحت يكون صغير انا كثير من الاحيان بلاقسي الاعمدة العلوية هي تعطيلي قوة شد كبيرة واحصل على تسليح اكبر خاصة اذا انا عملت قطاع عمود اعلى اصغر من قطاع العمود بالاسفل ما بعرف اذا فهمت حكي و الله اعلى واعلم وشكرا


----------



## AMANI FATHI (17 مايو 2009)

اريد ان اسال سوال جزاكم الله خير ...كيف احول او انقل حالات التحميل اللى فى الايتاب على لتصميم عمود على pca columnاى (عاوز انقل احمال اللى على الايتاب الى pca column)ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 مايو 2009)

م.عبد قال:


> لقد تم رفع الملف بالمرفقات


انا تفحصت الموديل عالسريع لانو مشغولة كثير بس بعدين انظر فيه بس الي لاحظتو انو سبب المشكلة في ديافرام بالعادة لما يعطي هيك ملاحظة بيكون المشكلة ديافرام 
بالاول اتاكد الي OPENING IN BASE انت ركز لانو خطا صغير ممكن البرنامج ما يمشي انت في الاسفل انا ظهر عندي OPENING كمان في تداخل في بين حائط قص وعمود لشو الحائط هذا هو تقريبا بحجم العمود , تجنب العناصر القصيرة مثل ما اشرتلك بالاحمر هون بس شغلتك الاساسية هي ديافرام ليش ما تعمل ديافرام لكل منسوب لحالو انا حاولت لاحذف الديافرام الي عاملو ما بدو يختفي ليش كيف عاملو بانصحك كمان تعمل ميش الجدران يدوي والبلاطة ليش عرفتها DECK مع وجود CONTILIVER كيف يكون عندك ظفر بكل هالطول من غير سند انت عندك 3 امتار يعني مسموح عندكم بالمستوى +4.5 كيف اشتغلت من غير محاور اشلون عملت , بالاخير تعرف انو ملفك هاي وقفي مخي انا ماحسنت انزع الديافرام ليش شو مسويلو انا صرت متؤكدة انو المشكلة الاساسية بالديافرام وهي النقاط بالصورة مشار الها بالاحمر يعني عن جد الله معك بس اتمنى انك تاخد بعين الاعتبار النقاط الي حكيتلك عنها وانا ماقدر اشتغل من غير محاور وشكرا


----------



## khalidmak (17 مايو 2009)

*مقاومة الانفجارات*

بحاجة الى شرح عن كيفية استخدام الsap في تصميم المباني المقاومة للانفجارات وعمل blast anaalysis وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبد (17 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا تفحصت الموديل عالسريع لانو مشغولة كثير بس بعدين انظر فيه بس الي لاحظتو انو سبب المشكلة في ديافرام بالعادة لما يعطي هيك ملاحظة بيكون المشكلة ديافرام
> بالاول اتاكد الي opening in base انت ركز لانو خطا صغير ممكن البرنامج ما يمشي انت في الاسفل انا ظهر عندي opening كمان في تداخل في بين حائط قص وعمود لشو الحائط هذا هو تقريبا بحجم العمود , تجنب العناصر القصيرة مثل ما اشرتلك بالاحمر هون بس شغلتك الاساسية هي ديافرام ليش ما تعمل ديافرام لكل منسوب لحالو انا حاولت لاحذف الديافرام الي عاملو ما بدو يختفي ليش كيف عاملو بانصحك كمان تعمل ميش الجدران يدوي والبلاطة ليش عرفتها deck مع وجود contiliver كيف يكون عندك ظفر بكل هالطول من غير سند انت عندك 3 امتار يعني مسموح عندكم بالمستوى +4.5 كيف اشتغلت من غير محاور اشلون عملت , بالاخير تعرف انو ملفك هاي وقفي مخي انا ماحسنت انزع الديافرام ليش شو مسويلو انا صرت متؤكدة انو المشكلة الاساسية بالديافرام وهي النقاط بالصورة مشار الها بالاحمر يعني عن جد الله معك بس اتمنى انك تاخد بعين الاعتبار النقاط الي حكيتلك عنها وانا ماقدر اشتغل من غير محاور وشكرا




:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

شكرا كتير مهندس فاطمه ع الملاحظات خلص تم التعديل معظمها والحمد لله وبالنسبه لالديافرام انحذف عندي عالسريع وتم تعديله.


بالنسبه لبلاطه ال deck مع وجود contiliver كيف يتم التعامل معها في البرنامج؟؟!


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

م.عبد قال:


> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> 
> شكرا كتير مهندس فاطمه ع الملاحظات خلص تم التعديل معظمها والحمد لله وبالنسبه لالديافرام انحذف عندي عالسريع وتم تعديله.
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

بالنسبة للظفر (cantilever) في بلاطة الهوردي.. الحل الأفضل يكون برسم الأعصاب (Ribs) مع بلاطة التغطية فوقها.. طبعاً مع استمرار الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية في باقي الفتحات، وليس فقط في الأظفار.. مع توجيه البلاطة لتعمل باتجاه واحد فقط هو اتجاه الأعصاب (اتجاه عمل البلاطة) وتقسيمها عند الأعصاب.. 

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## محمد حسين راجي (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند عمل التصميم لاي اطار خرساني يظهر قيم حديد التسليح في وسط الكمرات ووسط الl عمدة ولا يظهر قيمة مساحة الحديد المطلوبة عند النهايات للكمرات والاعمدة, كيف يمكن اظهار مساحة الحديد المطلوبة في هذه المناطق في sap or etabs


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

محمد حسين راجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند عمل التصميم لاي اطار خرساني يظهر قيم حديد التسليح في وسط الكمرات ووسط الl عمدة ولا يظهر قيمة مساحة الحديد المطلوبة عند النهايات للكمرات والاعمدة, كيف يمكن اظهار مساحة الحديد المطلوبة في هذه المناطق في sap or etabs


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بالنسبة للأعمدة، نعم أنت محق.. 

ولكن بالنسبة للكمرات، تظهر قيم التسليح في 6 مناطق.. أعلى وأسفل الكمرة، في كل ثلث منها.. 

انتبه أخي الكريم أنك عند تعريف مقاطع الكمرات Define Frame Section، تقوم باختيار Beam بدل Column الموجودة افتراضياً..

لك تحيــــــاتي..
​


----------



## م.عبد (17 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> بالنسبة للظفر (cantilever) في بلاطة الهوردي.. الحل الأفضل يكون برسم الأعصاب (ribs) مع بلاطة التغطية فوقها.. طبعاً مع استمرار الأعصاب وبلاطة التغطية في باقي الفتحات، وليس فقط في الأظفار.. مع توجيه البلاطة لتعمل باتجاه واحد فقط هو اتجاه الأعصاب (اتجاه عمل البلاطة) وتقسيمها عند الأعصاب..
> 
> مع تحيـــــاتي..​




:20::20::20::20::20::20:


مشكور مشرفنا الكريم التوضيح​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (17 مايو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> صحيح فهمت عليك لذلك حسئلك انت لما تختار الاعمدة الي بالسفل شو يطلع معك كممومنت و p شو رئيك تقارن بين النتائج من غير التسليح لانو التسليح لما يكون في الاعلى مثلا اكبر وقت الي يكون معنا جدران قص بيصير قوة الشد بالاعمدة الي بالاعلى تكون اكبر من الاسفل وهي max مشان هيك بضن انو البرنامج ياخذ التسليح العلوي لانو اكبر من التسليح في العمود يالي بالسفل وينزل بيه لتحت لانو مو معقول التسليح فوق يكون كبير والي تحت يكون صغير انا كثير من الاحيان بلاقسي الاعمدة العلوية هي تعطيلي قوة شد كبيرة واحصل على تسليح اكبر خاصة اذا انا عملت قطاع عمود اعلى اصغر من قطاع العمود بالاسفل ما بعرف اذا فهمت حكي و الله اعلى واعلم وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اختي الكريمة فاطمة لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ولكني اسال الله ان يوفقك في الدنيا ةالاخرة لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة.
اختي الكريمة :
عملا بنصيحتك قمت بنمذجة بناية بسيطة مكونة من طابقين فقط وبدون جدران القص
وكانت نتائج التحليل 
1-بالنسبة لل Axial force كانت في اعمدة الطابق الارضي اكبر من اعمدة ط 1 (تقريبا ضعف)
2- بالنسبة لل bending moment كانت في اعمدة الطابق الارضي اقل من اعمدة ط1


وعلى الرغم من اختلاف نتائج التحليل كانت نتائج التصميم متساوية لكل الطوابق بالنسبة للاعمدة
هل هذا منطقي ؟:86:

والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اختي الكريمة فاطمة لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ولكني اسال الله ان يوفقك في الدنيا ةالاخرة لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة.
> اختي الكريمة :
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

نعم.. أنت تقول بناية صغيرة، صح؟؟...... إذا ربما تكون مقاطع الأعمدة البيتونية كبيرة نسبياً إلى حد يكون فيه التسليح بنسبته الدنيا في هذه الأعمدة، وبذا تكون نتائج التصميم واحدة  

نصيحتي هي، عند تعريف مقاطع الأعمدة، اختر الخيار reinforcement to be checked بدل الخيار reinforcement to be designed، وقم بتوزيع التسليح بعدد القضبان وأقطارها الذي تريد... ومن ثم تحقق من نسبة تحقيق المقاطع  

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (18 مايو 2009)

> 2- بالنسبة لل bending moment كانت في اعمدة الطابق الارضي اقل من اعمدة ط1



لا ارى ان هذا منطقيا ان كان فهمي صحيحا ..


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> لا ارى ان هذا منطقيا ان كان فهمي صحيحا ..


 
نعم أخي أيمن.. من الممكن أن ينتج ذلك نتيجة الأحمال الزلزالية.. ​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (18 مايو 2009)

انا فى راى ان السبب هو ان مع الارتفاع بيقل الحمل الراسى مع وجود العزم بتولد احهاد شد على العمود على العكس فى الارضى بيكون الحمل الراسى اكبر وبيتولد اجهاد ضغط فقط وان الاجهاد الشد بيوثر تاثير كبير على قطاع العمود ولو حاولت على برنامج pca اكيد حتفهم اللى اقصدة

كمان حتجد ان مع تولد اجهاد الشد على القطاع يحصل كراك كبير فى القطاع بيقلل من مقاومة وبيزيد الحديد وممكن يكون القطاع unsafeوتحتاج انك تزود القطاع الخرسانى مع العلم انك فى etab لما تدخل القطاعات فى كل الادوار وتعمل اختيار check بدل منdesign البرنامج حيديك القطاع الغير امن بالون الاحمر وc/d cappacity /deimondوكدة تقدر تعرف فين القطاع الغير امن وتعدلة والله اعلم ورسولة

وفى راى ان زيادة العزم فوق عن الارضى اعتقد انك معملتش fixedللنقط اللى تحت فى base وخليتها زى ماهى hinge ---------------------------والله اعلم ورسولة


----------



## AMANI FATHI (18 مايو 2009)

بعض الزملاء بيسال على حمل المتفجرات انا فى راى ان بتحط على السقف حمل l.l قد يصل 10طن للمتر المربع
انا شوفت مكتب هولاندى كان مصمم سرداب علشان تاثير المتفجرات وكان وخدها حمل 11.4طن للمتر المربع---------------والله اعلم ورسولة


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. ​
> نعم.. أنت تقول بناية صغيرة، صح؟؟...... إذا ربما تكون مقاطع الأعمدة البيتونية كبيرة نسبياً إلى حد يكون فيه التسليح بنسبته الدنيا في هذه الأعمدة، وبذا تكون نتائج التصميم واحدة  ​
> نصيحتي هي، عند تعريف مقاطع الأعمدة، اختر الخيار reinforcement to be checked بدل الخيار reinforcement to be designed، وقم بتوزيع التسليح بعدد القضبان وأقطارها الذي تريد... ومن ثم تحقق من نسبة تحقيق المقاطع  ​
> 
> لك تحيــــــاتي..​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على اهتماامك والله يجازيك كل خير ان شاء الله وارجو ان يتسع صدركم لى لانى فعلا اعاني من هذة المشكلة 
اخي الكريم:
قرات ملاحظتك القيمة وجوابي انة كانت ابعاد كل الاعمدة 300 *300 ملم يعني لو اردنا ان نحسب 
min . reinforcment ستكون (0.01*300*300 =900 ملم 2)في حين ان البرنامج اعطى نتيجة اكبر ما يقارب 1300 ملم2 اي انة لم يعتمد min 

اما عن الشق الثاني من ملاحظتك فنعم عندما اعتمدت reinforcement to be designed 
فيبدو ان البرنامج اعتمد التسليح ال min (900) ملم2

وعندما عتمدت reinforcement to be checked فان البرنامج اعتمد قيمة التسليح 1300 ملم2
ولكن بقيت المشكلة انة اعتمدها لكل الاعمدة بالرغم من اختلاف نتائج التحليل بين اعمدة الطابق الارضي والاول


وبالنسبة لملاحظة حضرتك عن الحمل الزلزالي الذي يودي الى كون العزوم المتولد في الطوابق العليا تكون اعلى منها في الطوابق السفلى فانا اساسا لم اعتمد التصميم الزلزالي 
وكل ما فعلتة هو نذجة بناية بسيطة لحل مشكلتي الكبرى مع البرنامج وهي كون العزوم المتولدة في الطوابف العليا بالنسبة للاعمدة اكبر من العزوم للاعمدة في الارضي 
وعلى الرغم من هذا اللامنطق تكون الاعمدة متساوية التسليح

وشكرا لكل الاخوة الذين ابدو رايهم بالموضوع اسال الله ان يوفقكم جميعا 
واعذروني لاني ربما كررت السؤال اكثر من مرة ولكن ماذا نعمل ....

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 مايو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> وفى راى ان زيادة العزم فوق عن الارضى اعتقد انك معملتش fixedللنقط اللى تحت فى base وخليتها زى ماهى hinge ---------------------------والله اعلم ورسولة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا لك اختي الكريمة على اهتمامك والله يبارك فيك
لا انا عملتها fixed


----------



## حسان2 (18 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على اهتماامك والله يجازيك كل خير ان شاء الله وارجو ان يتسع صدركم لى لانى فعلا اعاني من هذة المشكلة
> اخي الكريم:
> قرات ملاحظتك القيمة وجوابي انة كانت ابعاد كل الاعمدة 300 *300 ملم يعني لو اردنا ان نحسب
> ...



الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
لعله من الأفضل ارفاق الملف اللذي أنشأته لتمكين الأخوات والأخوة من الاطلاع على الوضع اللذي تصفه والمساعدة في ايجاد السبب
ومن حيث المبدأ ليس غريبا أن تكون العزوم على أعمدة الطابق العلوي أكبر منها على أعمدة الطابق الأرضي, فالأمر يتعلق بالمجازات والحمولات والجملة الانشائية المعتمدة في كلا الطابقين "في المودل" والصلابات النسبية لعناصر الجملة ونوعية الوصلات بينها


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> لا ارى ان هذا منطقيا ان كان فهمي صحيحا ..


 
السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي على اهتمامك اكيد طبعا غير منطقي حتى وان اعتمدنا نفس الاحمال لكل الطوابق لان الطابق الارضى هو الذي تسند الية البناية بالكامل ولكني اسال لماذا هذا الخلل 
ولو حضرتك او اي من الاخوة تققوم بنمذجة مبنى بسيط مكون من طابقين او ثلاث وبدون ما ترسم جدار القص ولا تعرف احمال الزلازل 

فقط تعتمد احمال dead load و Live load وقارن بين نتائج العزوم بين اعمدة الطابق الارضي والاول ستجدها غير منطقية 

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
> لعله من الأفضل ارفاق الملف اللذي أنشأته لتمكين الأخوات والأخوة من الاطلاع على الوضع اللذي تصفه والمساعدة في ايجاد السبب
> ومن حيث المبدأ ليس غريبا أن تكون العزوم على أعمدة الطابق العلوي أكبر منها على أعمدة الطابق الأرضي, فالأمر يتعلق بالمجازات والحمولات والجملة الانشائية المعتمدة في كلا الطابقين "في المودل" والصلابات النسبية لعناصر الجملة ونوعية الوصلات بينها


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا لك اخي مهندس حسان والله يبارك وفي جميع الاخوة الاعزاءاخي الكريم في المرفقات ان شاء الله 
الملف الذي تحدثت عنة وقد اعتمدت فية فقط الاحمال 
Dead load =1.5 kn/m2
LL=2 kn/m2

وشكرا لكم جميعا والله يوفقكم لكل مايحبة ويرضاة


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

فقط ملاحظة بسيطة اخواني قمت بحل المثال المرفق اعلاة على برنامج ستاد برو وكانت نتائج التحليل معقولة جدا
فلماذا في الايتاب تكون غير ذلك راجيا منكم النصيحة ,


----------



## حسان2 (19 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شكرا لك اخي مهندس حسان والله يبارك وفي جميع الاخوة الاعزاءاخي الكريم في المرفقات ان شاء الله
> الملف الذي تحدثت عنة وقد اعتمدت فية فقط الاحمال
> dead load =1.5 kn/m2
> ...



الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
الملف اللذي رفعته نتائجه تتناسب مع طريقة المودل والجملة الانشائية والحمولات وهنا يجب |أن أوضح ما يلي:
1- مقطع الأعمدة طاقته أكبر من الحمولات عليه "مركزية وعزوم" لذلك تجد ان التسليح أصغري في كل الأعمدة وفي الطابقين"
2- الجملة الانشائية تم تمثيلها بأعمدة وجسور مرتبطة كاطارات وصلابة الأعمدة النسبية كبيرة لذلك من الطبيعي أن تجد عزوم في الأعمدة, وليس مستغربا ان تكون عزوم الأعمدة في الطابق العلوي أكبر منها في الطابق السفلي فهي مرتبطة بالاطارات على منسوبين خلاف لأعمدة الطابق الأرضي, أما الحمولات المركزية فتجدها في الأرضي تقريبا تعادل ضعف الأول وهي نتيجة طبيعية
لم أجد اي شيئ غريب في النتائج, وقد طبقت نفس المثال كما تفضلت على الستاد وحصلت على نتائج متقاربة جدا والفروق البسيطة ناتجة عن قروق تقسيم البلاطات والجسور


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
> الملف اللذي رفعته نتائجه تتناسب مع طريقة المودل والجملة الانشائية والحمولات وهنا يجب |أن أوضح ما يلي:
> 1- مقطع الأعمدة طاقته أكبر من الحمولات عليه "مركزية وعزوم" لذلك تجد ان التسليح أصغري في كل الأعمدة وفي الطابقين"
> 2- الجملة الانشائية تم تمثيلها بأعمدة وجسور مرتبطة كاطارات وصلابة الأعمدة النسبية كبيرة لذلك من الطبيعي أن تجد عزوم في الأعمدة, وليس مستغربا ان تكون عزوم الأعمدة في الطابق العلوي أكبر منها في الطابق السفلي فهي مرتبطة بالاطارات على منسوبين خلاف لأعمدة الطابق الأرضي, أما الحمولات المركزية فتجدها في الأرضي تقريبا تعادل ضعف الأول وهي نتيجة طبيعية
> لم أجد اي شيئ غريب في النتائج, وقد طبقت نفس المثال كما تفضلت على الستاد وحصلت على نتائج متقاربة جدا والفروق البسيطة ناتجة عن قروق تقسيم البلاطات والجسور


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخي مهندس حسان ,وجميع الاخوة في هذا الملتقى الرائع اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي على اهتمامكم ووقتكم الثمين وجهدكم الذي تبذلونة لمساعدة اخوانكم اسأل الله ان يوفقكم جميعا لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة
انة لا يضيع اجر المحسنين .
اخي الكريم:
قرأت جواب حضرتك على سوألي بعناية شديدة وفعلا كان جواب مميز(على الجرح) مثل ما يقول المثل عندنا, واستفدت منة كثيرا .
فقط نقطة واحدة احب ان اتاكد منها منك او من بقية الاخوة واعلم ان حضرتك اجبت عليها ولكن 
ليطمئن قلبي.....لاني يا اخي معلوماتي على قدي 
وهي (ليس مستغربا ان تكون عزوم الأعمدة في الطابق العلوي أكبر منها في الطابق السفلي فهي مرتبطة بالاطارات على منسوبين خلاف لأعمدة الطابق الأرضي)
خصوصا في حالة تصميم البنايات البسيطة غير المعرضة لاحمال افقية كما في النموذج الذي ارفقتة اعلاة


وشكرا لكم جميعا واعذروني على الاطالة


----------



## جاابر (19 مايو 2009)

- هل من الممكن أن أسألكم عن برنامج الساب ..
- منذ فترة حملت دروس متعددة عن برنامج الساب و أنا حملت البرنامج على جهازي فاكتشتفت أن الدروس هي لاصدار v11.8 و البرنامج عندي للإصدار v11 و الدروس مختلفة ولا يمكن تطبيقها على الاصدار المتوافق مع نسخة برنامجي ...فهل من الممكن أن أحصل على دروس متوافقة مع اصدار البرنامج في جهازي ؟؟؟....؟؟


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

جاابر قال:


> - هل من الممكن أن أسألكم عن برنامج الساب ..
> - منذ فترة حملت دروس متعددة عن برنامج الساب و أنا حملت البرنامج على جهازي فاكتشتفت أن الدروس هي لاصدار v11.8 و البرنامج عندي للإصدار v11 و الدروس مختلفة ولا يمكن تطبيقها على الاصدار المتوافق مع نسخة برنامجي ...فهل من الممكن أن أحصل على دروس متوافقة مع اصدار البرنامج في جهازي ؟؟؟....؟؟



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يكون هذا ما تبحث عنه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94551.html#post772657

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108796-3.html


----------



## محمد عنتر1 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك 
ولو في شرح لبرنامج الparmavira


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 مايو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> بعض الزملاء بيسال على حمل المتفجرات انا فى راى ان بتحط على السقف حمل l.l قد يصل 10طن للمتر المربع
> انا شوفت مكتب هولاندى كان مصمم سرداب علشان تاثير المتفجرات وكان وخدها حمل 11.4طن للمتر المربع---------------والله اعلم ورسولة


شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة بس حبيت اسئل هن ياخذوها على اساس حمل vertical ستاتيكي ؟ 
ان كان الامر كذلك ماذا عن الارتجاجات التي تحدثها الانفجارات انا لا اعرف كيف ندرس للانفجار واريدان اعرف ولو قليلا


----------



## AMANI FATHI (21 مايو 2009)

When the superstructure of the building would collapse by the explosion a mass of ruble will fall on the
ground floor slab. Due to gravity this mass will get acceleration en create a greater force then the dead
weight of the ruble. F=m.a (Newton’s second Law). To find this load, we will assume the potential energy is​equal to the kinetic energy


----------



## AMANI FATHI (21 مايو 2009)

1st floor slab 9,2 kN/m2 (D
 
Roof slab 6,50 kN/m2 (D
Roof slab: 4,0 kN/m2 (L)
​​)
1st floor slab: 2,0 kN/m2 (L) +​
21,7 kN/m2 = 2170 kg/m2


----------



## mhmdfred (23 مايو 2009)

ممكن لو سمحتوا شرح بالخطوات التفصيليه لكيفيه مراجعة ملف تصميمى بالساب يعنى من فين تبتدى لمعرفة الاحمال والقطاعات وحالات التحميل (تم تقديم تصميم المشروع على ملفات ساب والمطلوب مراجعتها )


----------



## nobel40 (25 مايو 2009)

شوف يا هندسه

انا من وجهت نظري يتم الاتي :
1 -مراجعه خواص المواد (material properties)

بمعني انك تتاكد من معاير المرونه بحيث تكون صحيحه بالنسبه للوحدات المستخدمه

2 - تتاكد من تعريفات الفريمات بمعني قطاع اسه c50x50 ممكن تفتحو تلائيه متعرف غلط وليكن 40 x40
وكذلك بالنبه للبلاطات , يحدث كثيرا ان تجد قطاع مثلا اسمه s25 علي انها بلاطه سمكها 25 وتلاقيا معموله 20
--- الي اخره

3-تتاكد من الاحمال غلي المبني

4-النتائج هي الي هتأكدلك ان في حاجه غلط

يعني مثلا لقيت عزوم موجبه فوق عمود اذن الشلز مقلوبه

لقييت قيمه المومنت كبيره اوي -- يبقي في حاجه في الاحمال


اهم حاجه بقي ان الموديل يكون مطابق لللوحات لقن ممكن تلاقب عمود مثلا 40ء40 و متعرف صح و كل حاجه بس في الرسم معمول 30ء30

وللحديث بقيه


----------



## nobel40 (25 مايو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتوا شرح بالخطوات التفصيليه لكيفيه مراجعة ملف تصميمى بالساب يعنى من فين تبتدى لمعرفة الاحمال والقطاعات وحالات التحميل (تم تقديم تصميم المشروع على ملفات ساب والمطلوب مراجعتها )


 

*شوف يا هندسه

انا من وجهت نظري يتم الاتي :
1 -مراجعه خواص المواد (material properties)

بمعني انك تتاكد من معاير المرونه بحيث تكون صحيحه بالنسبه للوحدات المستخدمه

2 - تتاكد من تعريفات الفريمات بمعني قطاع اسه c50x50 ممكن تفتحو تلائيه متعرف غلط وليكن 40 x40
وكذلك بالنبه للبلاطات , يحدث كثيرا ان تجد قطاع مثلا اسمه s25 علي انها بلاطه سمكها 25 وتلاقيا معموله 20
--- الي اخره

3-تتاكد من الاحمال غلي المبني

4-النتائج هي الي هتأكدلك ان في حاجه غلط

يعني مثلا لقيت عزوم موجبه فوق عمود اذن الشلز مقلوبه

لقييت قيمه المومنت كبيره اوي -- يبقي في حاجه في الاحمال


اهم حاجه بقي ان الموديل يكون مطابق لللوحات لقن ممكن تلاقب عمود مثلا 40ء40 و متعرف صح و كل حاجه بس في الرسم معمول 30ء30

وللحديث بقيه*​


----------



## mhmdfred (25 مايو 2009)

تسلم يابشمهندس وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا على الشرح حاليا ليس لدى اسئله ولكن الموضوع جميل والفكرة ممتازه وافادكم الله ونفع بكم


----------



## iDz (27 مايو 2009)

ممكن الاجابة على هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135891.html#post1116179
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن 59 (28 مايو 2009)

اسال عن وجود دروس عن شرح تصميم سقف هوردى ببرنامج safe 12


----------



## a.ayed (28 مايو 2009)

يوجد في مربع حوار ال story data في برنامج الايتابس عمودين 
عمود splice point , وعمود splice hight
ارجو بيان مدلول هذه المعلومات وما فائدتها


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال عن الساب ..كيف نستطيع انشاء poutre a +ieurs travées
لا اجيد الانجليزية و لكن حسب ترجمة جوجل هذا هو المقصود a beam spans several


----------



## هادي المهندس (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

نشكر المشرفين الكرام على اعاده التثبيت لاهميه الموضوع وبارك الله بالجميع .



مع تحياتي


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني سؤال بسيط حول عملية mesh في برنامج الايتابس 
لاحظت في شرح الاستاذ ايمن عبد السلام الزهيري انة يقوم بعمل عملية التقسيم للبلاطة بطريقتين
مرة باستخدام التقسيم مع خطوط الشبكة ومرة بطريقة اختيار عدد القطع يعني 5*6 او حسب الرغبة
فاي الطرق اصح وهل يجب تقسيم البلاطة مرتين
ام نكتفي بالتقسيم على عدد القطع

ولو سمحتم سؤال اخر
لاحظت ايضا انة عند تعريف البيم في الايتابس فانة يعدل قيم modifier 
momont of inertia about 2 - axies =0.35
momont of inertia about 3 - axies =0.35
هذا حسب شرح الاستاذ ايمن


ولكن في النوطة التتعليمية التي حملتها من المنتدى من موضوع الاخ SKILL جزاة الله خيرا
رايت انة عند تعريف البيم يعدل قيم modifier الى القيم التالية
torsional constant=0.5
momont of inertia about 3 - axies =0.6

فلماذا هذا الاختلاف واي القيم نعتمد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (29 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني سؤال بسيط حول عملية mesh في برنامج الايتابس
> لاحظت في شرح الاستاذ ايمن عبد السلام الزهيري انة يقوم بعمل عملية التقسيم للبلاطة بطريقتين
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بالنسبة لموضوع التقسيم.. يمكنك التقسيم بالطريقة التي شئت، ولكن المهم هو التقسيم  

عني أنا، أقوم بالتقسيم كما في الصورة التالية..








أما عن مسألة تخفيض العطالات.. فهو أمر تابع لكود التصميم المعتمد 

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي ابو الحلول على الرد بسرعة فائقة واتمنى لك الموفقية
يعني حضرتك انا باستخدم الكود الامريكي 2005 فماذا تكون قيم تخفيض العطالات 
وشاكر لك تعاونك


----------



## حسان2 (29 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي ابو الحلول على الرد بسرعة فائقة واتمنى لك الموفقية
> يعني حضرتك انا باستخدم الكود الامريكي 2005 فماذا تكون قيم تخفيض العطالات
> وشاكر لك تعاونك


الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
قام الأخ أبو الحلول مشكورا بالرد المناسب ولمزيد من التوضيح أورد فيما يلي قيم التخفيض حسب الكود الأمريكي :


----------



## AMANI FATHI (30 مايو 2009)

كيف يمكن حساب الترخيم للكمرات والبلاطات فى safe 12


----------



## AMANI FATHI (30 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة هو انا سوالى صعب ولا اية اتمنى ان حد يكون عندة المعلومة دة ويقلى----------وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (30 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مؤيد الموسوي
> قام الأخ أبو الحلول مشكورا بالرد المناسب ولمزيد من التوضيح أورد فيما يلي قيم التخفيض حسب الكود الأمريكي :


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا لكما اخي مهندس حسان واخي المهندس ابو الحلول على تعاونكم الدائم والمستمر معنا
اسأل الله ان يوفقكم جميعا لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة
اتمنى لكم الموفقية من كل قلبي
:56:


----------



## حسان2 (30 مايو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> كيف يمكن حساب الترخيم للكمرات والبلاطات فى safe 12



الأخ الكريم amani fathi 
تجد الشرح ردا على مشاركتك السابقة في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136122.html


----------



## كرم فارس (31 مايو 2009)

أريد أن اسال عن رسم الفتحة في جدار القص فاذا كان معنا جدار قص عمقه 3م و وارتفاع الطابق 3.25 م ما هي طريقة رسم فتحة في هذا الجدار بابعاد محددة مثلا ارتفاع 2م و عرض 1.5م أرجو التوضيح


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (31 مايو 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> أريد أن اسال عن رسم الفتحة في جدار القص فاذا كان معنا جدار قص عمقه 3م و وارتفاع الطابق 3.25 م ما هي طريقة رسم فتحة في هذا الجدار بابعاد محددة مثلا ارتفاع 2م و عرض 1.5م أرجو التوضيح


انا ححكيلك كيف انا اعمل جايز تكون طريقة ساذجة بس انا هيك اسوي هي انا استخدم طريقتين 
انت بالاول لا تعمل ميش يعني ضروري انك ماتعمل ميش الطرقة الاولى انك تستخدم ايقونة draw windows في حالة الفتحة لنافدة و draw doors في حالة فتحة الباب لما تنقر على الايقونة تنقر بعدها على حائط القص يظهر لك coordinates على x and y انت شوف وين مكان الفتحة الانسب لانو مابيكفي اعطائنا طول الفتحة وعرظها بس وين موقعها على الجدار وبعد ما تقرب من موقعها تنقر لتحط هالفتحة فاظل تحديد مقايسها المطلوبة مثلا انت شيف انو الفتحة لازم ينظاف لها 50سم من ناحيت x و مثلا 30سم من ناحية y انت تختار النقطتين الي هن vertical الي عندهم نفس x وتروح على edit :move/point /line /area وتختار delta x =0.5 بس انت تختار النقاط بس مو الفتحة لانك لو اخترت الفتحة هي كمان حتتحرك 50سم وتفعل المثل بالنفطتين الي في الاعلي مع delta yبالاول ممكن تستعين برسم frame with none property لرسم خط على منتصف الجدار حيث اذا حطيت القتحة تحط الخط diagonal مع الخط الوهمي الي رسمتو 
الطريقة التانية هو انك تشتغل بس الخطوط الوهمية مثلا ترسم بالاستعانة بالframe with none property وتعطيه المقايس عن طريق drawing control type :fixed length L وتغير حسب الاتجاه وحسب طول الخط الوهمي الي حيساعدك بسرعة انا رئي هالطريقة اسرع من ثم رسم الجزاء المليئة حائط انا هيك طريقتي اكيد في طرق اسهل ومن هون تعمل الميش والله اعلى واعلم واذا اتبع الخطوات واتمنى ان توفق شكرا


----------



## mariona_here (31 مايو 2009)

كيفية رسم قطاع frame element بقطاع غير منتظم على برنامج الساب ......مثلا قطاع c channel برجل اكبر من الاخريي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (31 مايو 2009)

mariona_here قال:


> كيفية رسم قطاع frame element بقطاع غير منتظم على برنامج الساب ......مثلا قطاع c channel برجل اكبر من الاخريي


انا سبق وحطيت ملف بخصوص قطاع غير منتظم في الايتابس كمان في الساب نفس الشئ بس تدخل على 
define section: add new proprety : other non prismatic section وبعدين تختار القطاع بس بالاول لازم تحدد القطاعين الاكبر والاصغر الملف الي انا حطيتو يوضح طرقة عمل كمرة وانت تتبع نفس الخطوات وانا في مشاركتي 591 حطيت الملف في هذا النك اتمنى انو لس ماشى والا سانقله مرة اخرة انت بس نبهني وشكرا 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/13006469/70d0e2b0/gousset.html


----------



## كرم فارس (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخت فاطمة على التوضيح ...لم اجرب بعد بس بعتقد الطريقة التانية سهلة

danke sehr mehr fur dein helfen!


----------



## محمد حسين راجي (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أقوم بحساب frame على برنامج Etabs لمبنى متعدد الطوابق وفي أح الطوابق قمت بحذف احدى الكمرات بين عمودين لأنه لا يوجد سقف في هذا المكان أي أن الارتفاع ضعف ارتفاع الطوابق الاخرى المجاورة, ولكن ما حصل معي أن كل عمود من هذين العمودين يتصرف كأنه عمودين حيث بقي المفصل في الوسط, والسؤال كيف يمكن توحيد العمود أي بالغاء المفصل الوسطي الناتج عن حذف الكمرة.
وبارك الله بكمز


----------



## step6 (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم عندما اقوم بحل سقف هوردي في الساب فاني اخذ حمل الاعصاب والبلوك ومن ثم اضيفة الي حمل dead load في البلاطات ومن ثم اخذ العزوم الناتجة واقوم بتصميم الابيام (الكمرات ) هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا


----------



## ENG.WALID2009 (1 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك .
برامج مفيدة ونافعة للمهندسين


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخواني على التواصل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 يونيو 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم عندما اقوم بحل سقف هوردي في الساب فاني اخذ حمل الاعصاب والبلوك ومن ثم اضيفة الي حمل dead load في البلاطات ومن ثم اخذ العزوم الناتجة واقوم بتصميم الابيام (الكمرات ) هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا



انا في الحقيقة لم افهم ماتفعله بس ممكن اشرحلك انا كيف اعمل قطاع الكمرة احدد على حساب طول البحور مثلا عندي بين عمودين 6م احدد مبدئيا 7/12 يطلعلي0.58 اخد قطاع 60مع 30او35 rectangular section 30x60or 35x60 وبعدين بعد ما انتهي من كل التصميم والتحليل تظهرلك النتائج ممكن يطلع معك تسليح ضخم ما يوافق هذا القطاع لانو بالكود في تحديد للتسليح ادنى كمان في تحديد لتسليح ضخم الي ممكن يمزق الخرسانة كمان في justify deflection انت ممكن يطلب منك ان 60سم ماتساعد المعماري ويطلب منك تخفيض انت ممكن تخفض ارتفاع الكمرة بشرط انك تراعي تسليحها وكمان deflection لانو وقت لنقسم طول البحر على عدد مثل احنا ممكن نقسم على 10 الى 16 مشان نحدد ارتفاع الكمرة بس بيضل مبدئي وقابل للانخفاض اتمنى انك فهمت علي وشكرا


----------



## belaied (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 يونيو 2009)

belaied قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اهلا وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته بنيابة عن كل اسرتنا بالمنتدى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا في الحقيقة لم افهم ماتفعله بس ممكن اشرحلك انا كيف اعمل قطاع الكمرة احدد على حساب طول البحور مثلا عندي بين عمودين 6م احدد مبدئيا 7/12 يطلعلي0.58 اخد قطاع 60مع 30او35 rectangular section 30x60or 35x60 وبعدين بعد ما انتهي من كل التصميم والتحليل تظهرلك النتائج ممكن يطلع معك تسليح ضخم ما يوافق هذا القطاع لانو بالكود في تحديد للتسليح ادنى كمان في تحديد لتسليح ضخم الي ممكن يمزق الخرسانة كمان في justify deflection انت ممكن يطلب منك ان 60سم ماتساعد المعماري ويطلب منك تخفيض انت ممكن تخفض ارتفاع الكمرة بشرط انك تراعي تسليحها وكمان deflection لانو وقت لنقسم طول البحر على عدد مثل احنا ممكن نقسم على 10 الى 16 مشان نحدد ارتفاع الكمرة بس بيضل مبدئي وقابل للانخفاض اتمنى انك فهمت علي وشكرا


عفوا مشان ما تتلخبط احدد 6/12 مو 7/12 انا هلا لحظت شو كتبت معذرة


----------



## Golden Eye (2 يونيو 2009)

التحية لك مني..
شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده
جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## step6 (2 يونيو 2009)

شكر لك اخت فاطمة الذي اقصدة هو ان عند تحليل وتصميم سقف بالساب اقوم بحل السقف في الاحداثايات x,y ولا اقوم بتعريف الاعصاب او البلوك ولكن اخذ وزنهما واضيفه الي وزن البلاطة ومن ثم اقوم باخراج النتائج هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 يونيو 2009)

step6 قال:


> شكر لك اخت فاطمة الذي اقصدة هو ان عند تحليل وتصميم سقف بالساب اقوم بحل السقف في الاحداثايات x,y ولا اقوم بتعريف الاعصاب او البلوك ولكن اخذ وزنهما واضيفه الي وزن البلاطة ومن ثم اقوم باخراج النتائج هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا


فيما اعتقد لا يمكنك ذلك لانك بهذه الطريقة ستحصل على بلاطة تستند على 4 جهات بينما بلاطة الهوردي تستند على 2 ا ولتتاكد من ذلك يمكنك اخد مثال بسيط 4اعمدة وكمرات و بلاطة تصممها بطريقتك وتاخذ موديل اخر حيث تحمل على الكمرات ما يلزمها بطريقة distributed laod وقارن النتائج حتى تحصل على فكرة انا في الحقيقة احب اقارن بين ما يخطر على بالي وبين الاقرب للصح لانو تحميل الكمرات بما يعود عليها من حمل اقرب للصح وربما افادك مهندس تاني برئ اخر والله اعلى واعلمفي حقيقة الامر لم افهم كيف تقوم بحل السقف بالاحداثيات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## step6 (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخت فاطمة مرة اخري توضيح لسؤالي عند الانتهاء من التصميم المعماري اقوم برسم المسقط الافقي بالاتوكاد وتعريف الكمرات والبلاطات والاعمدة ومن ثم حفظه وفتحه كملف ساب وتعرفي انا تعريف الاعصاب تاخد وتستهلك وقت وايضا البلوك واختصارا للوقت اقوم باخذ شريحة متر في متر واضيف الي وزن اللباطة وزن البلوك ووزن الاعصاب وتعريف البلاطة ذات سمك ال 5سم مثلا علي اساس انهاmembrane ومن ثم اضيف اليها وزن الاعصاب ووزن البلوك الهوردي واضافة الحمل الحي ايضا علي طريقة السقف المصممت soild slab ومن ثم ووضع حمل الجدران على الكمرات وسيقوم الساب بتوزيع احمال البلاطات علي الكمرات وايضا حساب اوزان الكمرات والبلاطات ومن ثم اخذ النتائج هل هذة الطريقة بها خطا
وما معني ان البلاطة مستندةعلي جهتين فقط


----------



## محمد حسين راجي (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أقوم بحساب frame على برنامج Etabs لمبنى متعدد الطوابق وفي أحد الطوابق قمت بحذف احدى الكمرات بين عمودين لأنه لا يوجد سقف في هذا المكان أي أن الارتفاع ضعف ارتفاع الطوابق الاخرى المجاورة, ولكن ما حصل معي أن كل عمود من هذين العمودين يتصرف كأنه عمودين حيث بقي المفصل في الوسط, والسؤال كيف يمكن توحيد العمود أي بالغاء المفصل الوسطي الناتج عن حذف الكمرة.
وبارك الله بكم.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يونيو 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم عندما اقوم بحل سقف هوردي في الساب فاني اخذ حمل الاعصاب والبلوك ومن ثم اضيفة الي حمل dead load في البلاطات ومن ثم اخذ العزوم الناتجة واقوم بتصميم الابيام (الكمرات ) هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا في الحقيقة لم افهم ماتفعله بس ممكن اشرحلك انا كيف اعمل قطاع الكمرة احدد على حساب طول البحور مثلا عندي بين عمودين 6م احدد مبدئيا 7/12 يطلعلي0.58 اخد قطاع 60مع 30او35 rectangular section 30x60or 35x60 وبعدين بعد ما انتهي من كل التصميم والتحليل تظهرلك النتائج ممكن يطلع معك تسليح ضخم ما يوافق هذا القطاع لانو بالكود في تحديد للتسليح ادنى كمان في تحديد لتسليح ضخم الي ممكن يمزق الخرسانة كمان في justify deflection انت ممكن يطلب منك ان 60سم ماتساعد المعماري ويطلب منك تخفيض انت ممكن تخفض ارتفاع الكمرة بشرط انك تراعي تسليحها وكمان deflection لانو وقت لنقسم طول البحر على عدد مثل احنا ممكن نقسم على 10 الى 16 مشان نحدد ارتفاع الكمرة بس بيضل مبدئي وقابل للانخفاض اتمنى انك فهمت علي وشكرا


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اهلا وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته بنيابة عن كل اسرتنا بالمنتدى


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> عفوا مشان ما تتلخبط احدد 6/12 مو 7/12 انا هلا لحظت شو كتبت معذرة


 


step6 قال:


> شكر لك اخت فاطمة الذي اقصدة هو ان عند تحليل وتصميم سقف بالساب اقوم بحل السقف في الاحداثايات x,y ولا اقوم بتعريف الاعصاب او البلوك ولكن اخذ وزنهما واضيفه الي وزن البلاطة ومن ثم اقوم باخراج النتائج هل هذة الطريقة صحيحة ام بها خطا


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> فيما اعتقد لا يمكنك ذلك لانك بهذه الطريقة ستحصل على بلاطة تستند على 4 جهات بينما بلاطة الهوردي تستند على 2 ا ولتتاكد من ذلك يمكنك اخد مثال بسيط 4اعمدة وكمرات و بلاطة تصممها بطريقتك وتاخذ موديل اخر حيث تحمل على الكمرات ما يلزمها بطريقة distributed laod وقارن النتائج حتى تحصل على فكرة انا في الحقيقة احب اقارن بين ما يخطر على بالي وبين الاقرب للصح لانو تحميل الكمرات بما يعود عليها من حمل اقرب للصح وربما افادك مهندس تاني برئ اخر والله اعلى واعلمفي حقيقة الامر لم افهم كيف تقوم بحل السقف بالاحداثيات ؟؟؟؟


 


step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخت فاطمة مرة اخري توضيح لسؤالي عند الانتهاء من التصميم المعماري اقوم برسم المسقط الافقي بالاتوكاد وتعريف الكمرات والبلاطات والاعمدة ومن ثم حفظه وفتحه كملف ساب وتعرفي انا تعريف الاعصاب تاخد وتستهلك وقت وايضا البلوك واختصارا للوقت اقوم باخذ شريحة متر في متر واضيف الي وزن اللباطة وزن البلوك ووزن الاعصاب وتعريف البلاطة ذات سمك ال 5سم مثلا علي اساس انهاmembrane ومن ثم اضيف اليها وزن الاعصاب ووزن البلوك الهوردي واضافة الحمل الحي ايضا علي طريقة السقف المصممت soild slab ومن ثم ووضع حمل الجدران على الكمرات وسيقوم الساب بتوزيع احمال البلاطات علي الكمرات وايضا حساب اوزان الكمرات والبلاطات ومن ثم اخذ النتائج هل هذة الطريقة بها خطا
> وما معني ان البلاطة مستندةعلي جهتين فقط


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أخي step6 ، كيف الحال؟؟  

وجهة نظرب المتواضعة في الموضوع لو سمحتم لي بالتدخل.. ما تفضلت به الأخت فاطمة صحيح تماماً..

من حيث حساب وزن بلاطة الهوردي (بيتون التغطية + سقوط الأعصاب + البلوك) ووضعه حمولة إضافية، أو كبلاطة مصمتة مكافئة.... هذا صحيح تماماً (فقط من حالة أخذ وزن البلاطة بعين الاعتبار).. 

طيب.. أنت الآن قمت بنمذجة بلاطة مصمتة، صح؟؟ 
التقسيم (mesh) مطلوب طبعاً، صح؟؟

التقسيم يؤدي إلى نقل الأحمال إلى الكمرات بالاتجاهين (بعدي البلاطة) حتى لو تم اعتماد one way عند تخصيص مقطع البلاطة المصمتة.. ولكن بلاطة الهوردي هي بلاطة عاملة باتجاه واحد، صح؟؟ 

إذاً فإن الحمولة ستنتقل إلى الكمرات الأربعة بدل أن تنتقل إلى الكمرتين... وهذا وحده كافي لإفشال هذه الطريقة في النمذجة 

أما في حالة البلاطة المعصبة - المفرغة باتجاهين - waffle slab - يمكننا اعتماد هذا الحل، ولكني أفضل أن أحسب وزن البلاطة، وأحسب من خلاله سماكة بلاطة مصمته مكافئة (بدل من وضع الوزن حمولة إضافية)... 

بدك سر ما حدا بيعرفه؟؟... أول مشروعين درستهم فاتتني هي النقطة، وكنت أعمل متلك، كنت مفكر إنو تخصيص one way بينقل الحمل باتجاه واحد حتى لو قمنا بتقسيم البلاطة... بس!!!!!! :82:

أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الصورة بشكل جيد..

لك وللجميع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اولا وقبل كل شي اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة التي اطرحها في هذا الموضوع وذلك بسبب كوني لازلت في مرحلة
تعلم التصميم بالبرامج الانشائية والسبب الثاني هو التعاون الكبير الذي نلحظة خصوصا في هذا المنتدى
والذي يشجعنا على طرح الاسئلة والاسفادة من خبرات اخواننا الكرام فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

اخواني الاعزاء:
س1 - قمت بنمذجة بنايةهيكلية (اعمدة وجسور وسقف )two way solid slab مكونة من اربع طوابق باستخدام الايتاب ولحد هنا كلشي تمام.
السؤال حول الطابق الاخير (سطح البناية )الذي فية الغرفة التي تؤدي الى السطح وهذة الغرفة لها سقف كمري 5*4
ولكن بدون اعمدة اي ان السقف يستند على البيم والذي بدورة يستند على جدران من الطوب (brick).
والسؤال هل يمكن نمذجة هذة الجدران من الطوب في برنامج الايتاب
اذا كان الجواب يمكن فما هي المعلومات التي ندخلها عند تعريف مادة الطابوق brick حيث ان اعرف ان الكثافة الوزنية لة 1800 كغم\م3 ولكن لا اعرف بقية المعلومات مثل معامل المرونة ونسبة بواسون ومعامل التمدد الحراري
التي يطلبها البرنامج عند تعريف المواد ام ادع بقية الحقول فارغة 

واذا كانت الاجابة لا يمكن فكيف نعوض عن احمال هذة الغرفة في السطح الاخير وبدون نمذجتها




س2 : حول برنامج csi-safe 12
عندما نريد تعريفbearinb capasity للتربة تحت الاساس في برنامج csi-safe 12
نذهب الى القائمة 
1-assin
2-support data
3 soil properties
4 soil 
modiy
subgrade modulus فاذا كانت Bearing capasity للتربة 2 كغم \سم2 فماذا ستكون قيمة subgrade modulus 


وشكرا لكم جميعا على تعاونكم الدائم معنا 
ملاحظة :اختصرت كثير من الاسئلة لاني لا اريد ان اتعبكم


----------



## step6 (4 يونيو 2009)

شكر لك مهندس ابو الحلول لقد وضحت لي الصورة الان ولا ننسي م فاطمة علي جهودهاايضا .


----------



## هد هد (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم احاول ان احصل برامج الهندسه المدنيه بخصوص برنامج اوتوكاد ارجو مدى بلبرنامج


----------



## محمدرمزي (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار في المنمتدي


----------



## mannokr (4 يونيو 2009)

*staged construction in sap2000*

سلام للجميع،
واجهتنى مشكلة عند استخدام staged construction فى ساب وهى :-
- ما الفرق بين الـ duration والـ Age at Add ؟
- وهل الـ Age at Add هو عمر المنشأ المضاف ام المنشا المضاف اليه ؟
- رجاء قبل الجواب اعملو مودل صغير وطبقو عليه الحمولة لاكتشاف المشكلة بانفسكم.


----------



## محسن نسور (5 يونيو 2009)

عند تصميم الاعمدة البيتونية عن طريق البرنامج فإنه بنهاية التصميم يظهر تسليح البرنامج بين قوسيين ما معنى ذلك ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمد حسين راجي (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء اعطاء بعض التفاصيل في برنامج الايتابس عن استعمال
define load compination + self weight mutiplyer in define static load cases 
وبارك الله بكم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يونيو 2009)

محسن نسور قال:


> عند تصميم الاعمدة البيتونية عن طريق البرنامج فإنه بنهاية التصميم يظهر تسليح البرنامج بين قوسيين ما معنى ذلك ارجو الافادة


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

شغلتك بسيطة ومحلولة  

بالنسبة لاستفسارك، نعم كما تذكر تماماً، أحياناً يظهر الرقم بين قوسين، وأحياناً يظهر دون أقواس 

حقيقةً عندما يظهر الرقم بين قوسين، سبب ذلك هو اختيارك تحقيق مقطع العمود عند تعريف المقطع (to be checked) ... أما عند ظهور الرقم دون أقواس، فالسبب في ذلك هو اختيار تصميم المقطع من قبل البرنامج مباشرة (to be designed)








لك تحيـــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (5 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اولا وقبل كل شي اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة التي اطرحها في هذا الموضوع وذلك بسبب كوني لازلت في مرحلة
> تعلم التصميم بالبرامج الانشائية والسبب الثاني هو التعاون الكبير الذي نلحظة خصوصا في هذا المنتدى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني لا تنسونا :55:
وبما انكم نسيتونا سوف اضيف سؤال ثالث :5::57:
ماذا تعني End length offsets بالضبط 
وكذلك rigid zone factor حيث اني اخذها 0.5 دائما 
ممكن توضيح عنها 

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## المارد القسامي (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم الرد
اولا انا مبتدئ في الساب وقد حملت الفيرجن 12 واعملت الها set up وبعدين اشتغلت عليها 
لتحليل كميرا وطلعت الي رسالة تقول "error updating analysis cases "


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني لا تنسونا :55:
> وبما انكم نسيتونا سوف اضيف سؤال ثالث :5::57:
> ...


\
السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم انتبه لسؤالك الاول بخصوص ماتسميه brick فان كان البريك الذي اعرفه هو كمادة بناء نستعملها للعزل فقط وابدا لتحمل اوزان هذا خطير لا يمكنك ذلك هل لديك معلومة حول شدة الضغط التي يمكن للبريك تحملها اعتقد ان قوة الضغط ضئيلة وعليه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها لتحمل الوزن يعني الا تدخلها في موديلك افضل اما سؤالك فيما يتعلق End length offsets فهي ابعاد المساندالتي يجب حذفها,فمثلا عندك كمرة مسندة من طرفين على عمودين قطاع كل منها 1م في 30 فمن جهة 1م الكمرة ذات 4م مسند من كل جهة ب50سم على العمود يعني في الحقيقة طول الكمرة المعرضة للbendingصار 3م هذه لزيادة الدقة عند المساند الكبيرة , اما rigid zone factor ناتج قسمة طول الكمرة الصافي على طولها الكلي فمثلا الكمرة 4م مسند من كل جهة ب50سم على العمود يصير طولها الصافي 3م يعني 3/4 =0.75 هو rigid zone factor وانا في الحقيقة استعمل الاولى مع rigid zone factor=0 اما فيما يتعلق بsubgrade modulus فهذا متعلق بالوحدة لانو 120 =3/مم25 حيث 3معامل الامان بنما 25 مم الهبوط المسموح به 120=3/0.025 الوحدة =1/م وعليه مثلا عندك رد فعل التربة 20t/m2 يصير عندك 20x120 =2400 t/m3 والله اعلى واعلم وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 يونيو 2009)

محمد حسين راجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء اعطاء بعض التفاصيل في برنامج الايتابس عن استعمال
> define load compination + self weight mutiplyer in define static load cases
> وبارك الله بكم


بخصوص سؤالك define load combinaison هذا راجع للكود المستعمل مثلا sevice combinaison تاخذ الاحمل الميتة بمعامل 1 والاحمال الحية معاملها 1 اما ultimate الاحمال الميتة بمعامل1.4 والاحمال الحية 1.6 وهكدا مع باقي الاحمل التي تاخذ بعين الاعتبار الرياح و الزلازل وحتى احمال الحرارة وهي كثيرة والتي نعتمدها نحن قد لا تخص منطقتكم 
اما عن معامل الوزن الذاتي يمكن اخذه =1 عندما يتكفل البرنامج بحسابه والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسئل فيما يتعلق ببلاطة deck انا استعمل هذا النوع من البلاطات في الهوردي هل اعمل mesh ام لا ولقد لاحظت ان عند عمل mesh اكون اقرب من الصحيح فقد اخذت مثال وحملت الكمرات عن طريق احمل خطية وقارنت بنفس المثال بdeck ولحظت انو عند عمل mesh لهذه البلاطة اقترب من المثال ذو الكمرات المحملة هل هذا صحيح ام انا مخطات شكرا لاجابتي


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> \
> السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم انتبه لسؤالك الاول بخصوص ماتسميه brick فان كان البريك الذي اعرفه هو كمادة بناء نستعملها للعزل فقط وابدا لتحمل اوزان هذا خطير لا يمكنك ذلك هل لديك معلومة حول شدة الضغط التي يمكن للبريك تحملها اعتقد ان قوة الضغط ضئيلة وعليه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها لتحمل الوزن يعني الا تدخلها في موديلك افضل اما سؤالك فيما يتعلق End length offsets فهي ابعاد المساندالتي يجب حذفها,فمثلا عندك كمرة مسندة من طرفين على عمودين قطاع كل منها 1م في 30 فمن جهة 1م الكمرة ذات 4م مسند من كل جهة ب50سم على العمود يعني في الحقيقة طول الكمرة المعرضة للbendingصار 3م هذه لزيادة الدقة عند المساند الكبيرة , اما rigid zone factor ناتج قسمة طول الكمرة الصافي على طولها الكلي فمثلا الكمرة 4م مسند من كل جهة ب50سم على العمود يصير طولها الصافي 3م يعني 3/4 =0.75 هو rigid zone factor وانا في الحقيقة استعمل الاولى مع rigid zone factor=0 اما فيما يتعلق بsubgrade modulus فهذا متعلق بالوحدة لانو 120 =3/مم25 حيث 3معامل الامان بنما 25 مم الهبوط المسموح به 120=3/0.025 الوحدة =1/م وعليه مثلا عندك رد فعل التربة 20t/m2 يصير عندك 20x120 =2400 t/m3 والله اعلى واعلم وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير اختي مهندسة فاطمة على هذا التوضيح 
فهمت جواب حضرتك على س2 و س3 وانا شاكر جدا
وبالنسبة للسؤال الاول فان الضغط الذي يتحملة brick هو 10 mpa 
فهل تعتبر هذة مقاومة ضغط كافية لتحمل سقف خرساني 5*4 م مع البييم
وبالتالي 
هل استطيع النمذجة ام لا
فاذا كان الجواب نعم فما هي المعلومات التي ادخلها عند تعريف brick (الطوب)
واذا كان الجواب لا فكيف اعوض عن احمال هذا السقف والجدران بدون ما انمذج
وشكرا لكم على تعاونكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير اختي مهندسة فاطمة على هذا التوضيح
> فهمت جواب حضرتك على س2 و س3 وانا شاكر جدا
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمته وبركاته لا شكر على واجب ,مثل ماقلت لك سابقا انا لا يمكنني الاعتماد على البريك انا لو مكانك اعمل اعمدة مغروسة فوق بلاطة مصمة او فوق كمرة واعتمد عليها في نقل هكذا سقف هذا ما نفعله عندما نقلص من مساحة الطابق الي في الاسفل ويكون عندنا span مثل الي عندك 4*5 انت ترى ان تحمل البريك ضعيف مقارنة بالخرسانة وخاصة ان الخرسانة دايما مسلحة انا الي اعرفو انو هذا ممنوع عندنا بلكي عندكم يجوز لكن حقيقة لم اسمع بالبريك يحمل احمال بدراسة فمعذرة ربما ساعدك اخر وشكرا


----------



## benkacidz (7 يونيو 2009)

bonjour chers collègues
j'ai une question relative aux efforts à prendre en considération pour le calcul de la fondation et ce en utilisant le programme Sap2000; alors voici mon cas:
j'ai une structure R+2 ossature auto stable avec des voiles de 80cm de longueur dans les deux sens au niveau des poteaux des quartes angles ;ma questions donc quelle est la combinaison à considérer est ce que c'est l' E L U c a d 1.35G+1.5Q ou bien le cas accidentelle G+Q+1.2E et puis aussi en essayant les deux cas j'ai abouti à des valeurs positive pour le cas de l'effort normal c a d suivant l'axe Z est ce que c'est touyt a fait normal et pour votre information dans le cas acc j'ai eu un Nmax au niv des potx de rive (angle de 955.3KN par contre à l'elu j'ai eu une valeur de 648.7 KN pour un pot central mais ce quim'inquiette laà c le signe positif c a d vers le haut!!!
je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يونيو 2009)

benkacidz قال:


> bonjour chers collègues
> j'ai une question relative aux efforts à prendre en considération pour le calcul de la fondation et ce en utilisant le programme Sap2000; alors voici mon cas:
> j'ai une structure R+2 ossature auto stable avec des voiles de 80cm de longueur dans les deux sens au niveau des poteaux des quartes angles ;ma questions donc quelle est la combinaison à considérer est ce que c'est l' E L U c a d 1.35G+1.5Q ou bien le cas accidentelle G+Q+1.2E et puis aussi en essayant les deux cas j'ai abouti à des valeurs positive pour le cas de l'effort normal c a d suivant l'axe Z est ce que c'est touyt a fait normal et pour votre information dans le cas acc j'ai eu un Nmax au niv des potx de rive (angle de 955.3KN par contre à l'elu j'ai eu une valeur de 648.7 KN pour un pot central mais ce quim'inquiette laà c le signe positif c a d vers le haut!!!
> je vous remercie d'avance


السلام عليكم 
je pense que le R.PA dans l'article concernant les fondation est clair d'ailleurs même le c.b.a, la combinaisonG+Q+1.2E conserne l'etude des poteaux et non les fondation ,les combinaison seismique consideréés dans l'etude des fondation sont G+Q+E ET 0.8G+E 
oui l'effort ke vous avez trouver c'est un effort d'arrachement le fait ke ça soit au niveau du pot d'angle est tout a fait logique en general ce sont ces pot la qui souffrent de l'arrachement ça pour le predimensinnement , l'etude depend de type de fissuration par ex pour un sol agressif on opte pou une fissration tres prejudiciable l'etude sera faite a l'elu pour un sol non agressif ça serra l'els tout en tenant compte de la containte d'acier qui change selon le cas ce ke je n'ai pas compris vous faites votre etude de fondation sur le sap???? avrai dire cela fait longtemps ke je n'ai pas touche au semelles isolees il se peux ke je me trompe alors pardonner moi si toute fois je suis dans l'erreur mes salutations


----------



## benkacidz (7 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> je pense que le R.PA dans l'article concernant les fondation est clair d'ailleurs même le c.b.a, la combinaisonG+Q+1.2E conserne l'etude des poteaux et non les fondation ,les combinaison seismique consideréés dans l'etude des fondation sont G+Q+E ET 0.8G+E
> oui l'effort ke vous avez trouver c'est un effort d'arrachement le fait ke ça soit au niveau du pot d'angle est tout a fait logique en general ce sont ces pot la qui souffrent de l'arrachement ça pour le predimensinnement , l'etude depend de type de fissuration par ex pour un sol agressif on opte pou une fissration tres prejudiciable l'etude sera faite a l'elu pour un sol non agressif ça serra l'els tout en tenant compte de la containte d'acier qui change selon le cas ce ke je n'ai pas compris vous faites votre etude de fondation sur le sap???? avrai dire cela fait longtemps ke je n'ai pas touche au semelles isolees il se peux ke je me trompe alors pardonner moi si toute fois je suis dans l'erreur mes salutations


je vous remercie de m'avoir répondu me me si cela reste insuffisant pour répondre à mes questions car ce que je cherche beaucoup plus c'est les efforts que je devrais prendre en considération pour le dimensionnement de mes semelles et le calcul de leurs ferraillage car cela m'est vraiment très urgent ( construcion familiale )

merci bien


----------



## ali_future.eng (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لدي سؤالين عن ساب وايتاب
1-ماهي (end conditions) التي يجب وضعها للجدار الحامل (جدار بيت الدرج مثلا)
يعني انا بدي ارسم الجدار (area) واعمل (mesh area) ولما اعلم النودز اللي بالارض شو هي (end conditions) ?
2-هل يمكن رسم المنحنيات او الاقواس في ساب او ايتاب ؟ اذا نعم الرجاء الشرح 
انتظر ردكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يونيو 2009)

benkacidz قال:


> je vous remercie de m'avoir répondu me me si cela reste insuffisant pour répondre à mes questions car ce que je cherche beaucoup plus c'est les efforts que je devrais prendre en considération pour le dimensionnement de mes semelles et le calcul de leurs ferraillage car cela m'est vraiment très urgent ( construcion familiale )
> 
> merci bien


je vois que vous m'avez pas bien compris peut être que je n'ai pas été claire je vous envoie cette note de calcul afin de l'examiner j'esperes vous trouverez ce que vous chercher sauf que j'attire votre attention que ce n'est moi qui l'ai fait moi je procede en calculant e=M/N sous les combinaison séismique et je compare avec B/4 pour vérifier le soulèvement ou cas ou c''est supérieure j'augmente ma section de semelle comme il est nécessaire de vérifier les contrainte de le maniere dont il est mensionner sur cette note de calcul


----------



## asd salim (7 يونيو 2009)

how we can model two doms intersenting at certain line.we must rmove those elements which is not needed


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يونيو 2009)

ali_future.eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي سؤالين عن ساب وايتاب
> 1-ماهي (end conditions) التي يجب وضعها للجدار الحامل (جدار بيت الدرج مثلا)
> ...


شو معنى نودز اذا انت تقصد السند كمثلا fixed انت تختار كل joint الي بالاسفل وتعملها fixed يمكن خاصة في الساب يمكنك حتى تمثيل sphère ولكن للسهولة في الايتاب يمكنك استعانة بالاوتوكاد والا انت تدخل على edit : edit grid data add new system انت تختار cylindrical ومن ثم تجيب على الاسئلة المطروحة يسئلك عدد المحاور لقطرك ولزاوية كان تمثل بلكونة دائرية تحتاج فقط لمحورين تكتب 2 number of grid lines along radius وعند عدد محاور الزاوية انت تحسب مثلا عندك 180 درجة بدك تحصل على محوركل 30 درجة نقسم 180/30 +1 للحصول على عدد محاور 30 درجة 
grid spacing along radius انت اخدت محورين يعني تحط هصف القطر radius على طول along theta 30 يعني زاوية محوارين الي اخترناهم سابق فضل مكان هذه القطعة ندخل على edit grid نتاكد من الي احنا حطيناه ونعدل اذا غلطنا على اليمين في الاسفل يوجد locate system origin لتحديد مكان radius بالضبط بالنسبة للمحور العام وشكرا


----------



## benkacidz (7 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> je vois que vous m'avez pas bien compris peut être que je n'ai pas été claire je vous envoie cette note de calcul afin de l'examiner j'esperes vous trouverez ce que vous chercher sauf que j'attire votre attention que ce n'est moi qui l'ai fait moi je procede en calculant e=m/n sous les combinaison séismique et je compare avec b/4 pour vérifier le soulèvement ou cas ou c''est supérieure j'augmente ma section de semelle comme il est nécessaire de vérifier les contrainte de le maniere dont il est mensionner sur cette note de calcul



merci bien pour la note de calcul
je vais essayer de revoir ma structure detail par detail


----------



## ali_future.eng (7 يونيو 2009)

طبعا اختي فاطمة شكرا كتير الك
جربت اضيف قوس ع المنشأ من البرنامج نفسه (*edit : edit grid data add new system *) والحمد لله كلو تمام
شكرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (7 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمته وبركاته لا شكر على واجب ,مثل ماقلت لك سابقا انا لا يمكنني الاعتماد على البريك انا لو مكانك اعمل اعمدة مغروسة فوق بلاطة مصمة او فوق كمرة واعتمد عليها في نقل هكذا سقف هذا ما نفعله عندما نقلص من مساحة الطابق الي في الاسفل ويكون عندنا span مثل الي عندك 4*5 انت ترى ان تحمل البريك ضعيف مقارنة بالخرسانة وخاصة ان الخرسانة دايما مسلحة انا الي اعرفو انو هذا ممنوع عندنا بلكي عندكم يجوز لكن حقيقة لم اسمع بالبريك يحمل احمال بدراسة فمعذرة ربما ساعدك اخر وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير اختي فاطمة ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

عند رسم البلاطات على الساب هل يجد عند تعريفها تغيير set modifier لها في bending m11 , m22 يتم ادخالهم ب 0.25 ام يكون هذا في المجسم فقط حيث اختلاف الترخيم عند تغيير هذه القيم اختلافا كبير 
حيث انها تعتبر crack 

وشكرا


----------



## asd salim (9 يونيو 2009)

since the slabs will be cracked after removal of formwork...the modifier for slabs should be taked as 0.25..coz the section will be cracked section


----------



## روعة (9 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت اخي انا لما بعمل ست اب للايتابس ما بيشتغل البرنامج معي لو ممكن تكتب طريقة التنصيب


----------



## نظير البياتي (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال في الساب 
بعد رسم المنشا وتحليله ما في مشكلة عندي 
لكن عند اجراء التصميم لاحظت ان كميات حديد التسليح قليلة جدا حتى مع مقارنتها بال رو منيمام وكذلك يعطيني المقطع مستطيل مع العلم يجب ان يكون t للكمرات الوسطية و l للكمرات الطرفية فهل هنالك طريقة لذلك وشكرا


----------



## المارد القسامي (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخوان ممكن حد يعطيني مثال محلول في تحليل curved beam 
باستخدام برنامج الساب 2000
وكيفية ادخال t section من الخرسانة وليس الستيل 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمدرمزي (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ادخال الframes (الاطارات) علي الساب في بحور كبير 22 م مثلا فما العمل
انا اريد عمل قاعة مناسبات في الدور الاخير فماذا افعل افيدوني
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asd salim (10 يونيو 2009)

the curved beam is divied to a number of segments by dividing the curved beam by a number of nodes then straight beams are added to connect these nodes so the curved beam is replaced by a number of short straight beams 
the acquarcy of analysis increases with the increase of the number of these beams


----------



## asd salim (10 يونيو 2009)

Use the same procedure used for the frames of the lower stories, but here u need to use deeper beams more than say... 1.5 meter to control deflection and to reduce the area of steel needed


----------



## محمدرمزي (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة بس ال connection بينه (الاطار) وبين العمود هيتغير عنه في المباني العادية (كمر مرتكز علي عمود)


----------



## محمدرمزي (10 يونيو 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عند رسم البلاطات على الساب هل يجد عند تعريفها تغيير set modifier لها في bending m11 , m22 يتم ادخالهم ب 0.25 ام يكون هذا في المجسم فقط حيث اختلاف الترخيم عند تغيير هذه القيم اختلافا كبير
> حيث انها تعتبر crack
> ...


 لا يجب ولكن يفضل عند الحل بطريقة الultimate وضع 0.35 في الكمرات و 0.25 في البلاطات و0.7 في الاعمدة في set modifier


----------



## asd salim (11 يونيو 2009)

i think even if u design by elastic theory..u need to use these modifiers coz the concrete section will be dracked and the section modulus should be changed


----------



## asd salim (11 يونيو 2009)

the connection if fixed connection as in all beam to column connection


----------



## nobel40 (11 يونيو 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ادخال الframes (الاطارات) علي الساب في بحور كبير 22 م مثلا فما العمل
> انا اريد عمل قاعة مناسبات في الدور الاخير فماذا افعل افيدوني
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

مش فاهم ايه المشكله ؟

لو كنت عامل file sap وريهولي


----------



## alqasas80 (11 يونيو 2009)

*ازاى ارسم intermeted hingh*

ازاى ارسم intermeted hingh حاولت ارسمها دايما بتجى hingh خارجية


----------



## مرادعبدالله (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا ريت اي حد من الزملاء يساعدني اني اعرف ازاى ادخل المعطيات فى ساب 2000 للزلازل بكود97 ubcومنين اجيب المدخلات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidkamel (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كرم فارس (12 يونيو 2009)

هل يجب رسم جائز في كل طابق فوق جدار القص؟(منطيق عليه)


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يونيو 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> هل يجب رسم جائز في كل طابق فوق جدار القص؟(منطيق عليه)


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم... 

لماذا تريد رسم جائز فوق جدار القص؟؟​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يونيو 2009)

روعة قال:


> لو سمحت اخي انا لما بعمل ست اب للايتابس ما بيشتغل البرنامج معي لو ممكن تكتب طريقة التنصيب


 
أهلاً أختي.. 

طيب، ماذا يظهر عندك ربما؟؟ هل تظهر أيقونة الإيتابس وعند الضغط عليها لا يفتح البرنامج؟؟ أم يفتح البرنامج ولكن تظهر قوائم فيها أوامر غير مفعلة؟؟ أم يفتح البرنامج وتظهر رسالة خطأ؟؟.. أم لا تظهر أيقونة البرنامج أبداً ربما  

أعتقد أنا أن الخطأ غالباً ليس من تنصيب البرنامج نفسه، وإنما من تطبيق ملف crack أو patch وتفعيله.. 

بعد التنصيب، يمكن القيام بالتالي:
1- ننسخ ملف الكراك
2- ندخل مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد، ويمكن الحصول عليه بسهولة من خلال الضغط على أيقونة البرنامج بالزر اليميني ومن ثم اختيار (open file location)
3- نقوم بلصق ملف الكراك المنسوخ في المجلد المفتوح (مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد)
4- نقوم بتفعيل ملف الكراك الذي قمنا بنسخه ولصقه وذلك بالضغط عليه مرتين.. أو الضغط عليه ومن ثم الضغط على patch في حال كون الملف patch
في حال عدم نجاح الخطوة (4) في الويندوز vista، يمكن بدل الضغط مرتين أن نقوم بالضغط بالزر اليميني ومن ثم اختيار run as administrator ومن ثم تشغيل patch

لك تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## كرم فارس (12 يونيو 2009)

ما هي طريقة رسم الجائز بين 3 أعمدة حيث العمود الوسطي غير متمركز مع الطرفيين ؟؟؟
بالنسبة لسؤالي السابق هو بسبب اني رايت زميل لي يعمل هالشي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يونيو 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> ما هي طريقة رسم الجائز بين 3 أعمدة حيث العمود الوسطي غير متمركز مع الطرفيين ؟؟؟
> بالنسبة لسؤالي السابق هو بسبب اني رايت زميل لي يعمل هالشي


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

أعتقد أنا تحدثنا عن هذا الاستفسار كثيــــــــــــــــــراً في بداية هذا الموضوع وغيره... يمكنك الاطلاع عليه..

ولكن ما أريد التأكيد عليه مبدئياً هو أهمية الاتصال المحوري بين جميع العناصر الإنشائية المنمذجة..

لك تحيــــــاتي..

​


----------



## كرم فارس (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على المتابعة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 يونيو 2009)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا ريت اي حد من الزملاء يساعدني اني اعرف ازاى ادخل المعطيات فى ساب 2000 للزلازل بكود97 ubcومنين اجيب المدخلات وجزاكم الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اعتقد للاجابة على سؤالك انا حرفق هذا الملف وابحثلك على ملفات تانية لانها مسئلة كودات وانا مابشتغل على ubc فقط اطلعت عليها اتمنى ان تجد فيها ماتريد


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2009)

thx E fatima...pls i wish u send more refrences and details....


----------



## asd salim (13 يونيو 2009)

Pls E Fatima...wish u write in english so all words will be learned more easily 
since the english is the scientific language and can be learned by all
pls some of the words and symbles are not clear in typing
regards...


----------



## anass81 (14 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> pls e fatima...wish u write in english so all words will be learned more easily
> since the english is the scientific language and can be learned by all
> pls some of the words and symbles are not clear in typing
> regards...



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , أقدر لك اهتمامك باللغة الانكليزية , لكن منتدانا هو منتدى المهندسين العرب , وأشدد على كلمة عرب , لأن اللغة العربية هي لغتنا الأم وطبعاَ هذا لا يمنع أن نستعين باللغة الانكليزية في بعض التسميات والمصطلحات الغامضة 

أما بالنسبة للأخت فاطمة , فهي أولاً من بلاد المغرب العربي , وكما تعرف فاللغة الثانية هناك بعد العربية , هي اللغة الفرنسية , وهي تبذل مجهوداً كبيراً في الرد بلغة عربية مفهومة ومبسطة.
فإن أشكل عليك شيء ما في مشاركاتها , فأرجو منك أن تذكر هذه الكلمات غير المفهومة , وسوف تحاول مساعدتك فيها بإذن الله

المشرف


----------



## asd salim (14 يونيو 2009)

we r proud to be Arabs, but that , as u said,donot mean that we will not use or know another language. i really feel some difficulties in learning some words and sybmles. i prefear to use in bracket the english words for the basic engineering worgs..so it can be learned all all arab countries.
thx again for ur remarks.
best regards with respects


----------



## anass81 (14 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> we r proud to be arabs, but that , as u said,donot mean that we will not use or know another language. I really feel some difficulties in learning some words and sybmles. I prefear to use in bracket the english words for the basic engineering worgs..so it can be learned all all arab countries.
> Thx again for ur remarks.
> Best regards with respects



بإذن الله سوف نحاول ذلك , واذا أشكلت عليك أية كلمة , فلا تتردد بالسؤال


----------



## محمدرمزي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند ادخال ال model كــ 3D modelling لحل احما الرياح والزلازل. هل يتم اخذ البدروم في الاعتبار يعني اخده معايا ولا ابدأ من الارضي 
ولو خدته معايا نقاط الاتصال بالبدروم هتبقي fixed supp. ولا hinged


----------



## asd salim (15 يونيو 2009)

hi. ur question is not clear pls, do u mean the basement, it wil not be taken nto account in analysis for wind, you u wil apply the wind load for the stories abov ground level. wish u sent section for building, so i can help more..regards


----------



## asd salim (15 يونيو 2009)

if we have a building composed of two segments,1st parrallel to x axes and the 2nd segment inclined by say 30 degress, how the wind load is applied in this condition. regards


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يونيو 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند ادخال ال model كــ 3D modelling لحل احما الرياح والزلازل. هل يتم اخذ البدروم في الاعتبار يعني اخده معايا ولا ابدأ من الارضي
> ولو خدته معايا نقاط الاتصال بالبدروم هتبقي fixed supp. ولا hinged


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الطابق السفلي يتم تحديده بأنه طابق الأساسات... أما في حالة كون طابق البدروم محاط تماماً بالكامل بالجدران الاستنادية (بشكل صندوق مغلق)، حينها يمكن أن نعتمد طابق البدروم كطابق سفلي، أي أن الظفر الممثل للبناء يبدأ من ظهر البدروم..

وفي كلا الحالتين نعتمد fixed supports 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم , أقدر لك اهتمامك باللغة الانكليزية , لكن منتدانا هو منتدى المهندسين العرب , وأشدد على كلمة عرب , لأن اللغة العربية هي لغتنا الأم وطبعاَ هذا لا يمنع أن نستعين باللغة الانكليزية في بعض التسميات والمصطلحات الغامضة
> 
> ...


 


asd salim قال:


> we r proud to be Arabs, but that , as u said,donot mean that we will not use or know another language. i really feel some difficulties in learning some words and sybmles. i prefear to use in bracket the english words for the basic engineering worgs..so it can be learned all all arab countries.
> thx again for ur remarks.
> best regards with respects


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

حقيقةً جهد كبير من أخينا asd salim يستحق عليه كل تقدير  ....... وأيضاً ملاحظة مهمة جداً من الأخ المشرف أنس.. 

أرى أنا في أن يتم استخدام الطريقة التي اعتمدها أستاذنا العزيز م. رزق حجاوي.. حيث أنه يستخدم اللغة العربية بالكامل، ومن أجل أي مصطلح يقوم بوضعه في المفردات المختلفة في الوطن العربي، وباللغة الإنجليزية... طبعاً لا نلزم أحداً أن يتكبد عناء البحث عن المصطلحات هذه بمختلف مفرداتها، وإنما نكتب فقط ما تيسر منها... والأهم هو التعبير باللغة العربية، ورفد المشاركة بوضع المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية... 

لكم جميــــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (15 يونيو 2009)

اخى ابو الحلول اولا اشكرك على كل ما تقدمة فى هزا المنتدى العظيم ---------واريد منك ان توضح هزة النقطة لى اتصال السرداب مع الحوائط الحاملة مع المبنى ككل اين اضع fixtion ارجو توضيحا اكثر اخوك المهندس عبد الغنى


----------



## asd salim (15 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> حقيقةً جهد كبير من أخينا asd salim يستحق عليه كل تقدير  ....... وأيضاً ملاحظة مهمة جداً من الأخ المشرف أنس.. ​
> أرى أنا في أن يتم استخدام الطريقة التي اعتمدها أستاذنا العزيز م. رزق حجاوي.. حيث أنه يستخدم اللغة العربية بالكامل، ومن أجل أي مصطلح يقوم بوضعه في المفردات المختلفة في الوطن العربي، وباللغة الإنجليزية... طبعاً لا نلزم أحداً أن يتكبد عناء البحث عن المصطلحات هذه بمختلف مفرداتها، وإنما نكتب فقط ما تيسر منها... والأهم هو التعبير باللغة العربية، ورفد المشاركة بوضع المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية... ​
> 
> لكم جميــــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


 Thanks alot for your remaks..you said all what is in mt heart...and i feel that is soo useful to all engineers in arab lands
regards with respects..


----------



## asd salim (15 يونيو 2009)

Thanks alot for your remaks..you said all what is in mt heart...and i feel that is soo useful to all engineers in arab lands
regards with respects..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> thanks alot for your remaks..you said all what is in mt heart...and i feel that is soo useful to all engineers in arab lands
> regards with respects..


السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تواصل المشاركة معنا بالانكليزية ساتعلم منك الانكليزية مشاركتك مهمة جدا بالنسبة لي فانا اريد تعلم الانكليزية التقنية وانت بهذه الطريقة ستسدي لي خدمة اتمنى انك فهمتني شكرا جزيلا ولكن لا تستعمل عبارات صعبة اتفقنا اليس كذلك تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 يونيو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> اخى ابو الحلول اولا اشكرك على كل ما تقدمة فى هزا المنتدى العظيم ---------واريد منك ان توضح هزة النقطة لى اتصال السرداب مع الحوائط الحاملة مع المبنى ككل اين اضع fixtion ارجو توضيحا اكثر اخوك المهندس عبد الغنى


السرداب قصدك basement انا في الحقيقة امثله واخذ الfixtion تحت بطبيعة الحال حتى اتمكن من اخذ وزن المنشا ككل عند التصدير اسيف لدراسة الاساسات كما انه يمكنك ان تبدئ منشاك ابتدائ من فوق الارض لكن عليك ان تنتبه فقط عند حساب الطريقة الستاتكية المكافئة يدويا ان تنتبه لارتفاع بنايتك حتى اذا قارنة مع الي انت عملتلو موديل تكون صح انا في الحقيقة احب تمثيل المبنى كما هو ساعطيك مثالا اذا كان لديك 3طوابق تحت الارض او اكثر مذا كنت ستفعل شكرا


----------



## AMANI FATHI (16 يونيو 2009)

Aشكرا اخت فاطمة على الرد-------- بس انا كان قصدى ان لما يكون فى اكثر من basement اسفل الارض لازم يكون فى اكيد حوائط ساندة للتراب تحيط المبنى السوال هو ما تاثير هزة الحوائط عند التحليل الديناميكى والاستاتيكى على الايتاب يعنى ما هى النمزجة الاقرب للحقيقة فى هزة الحالة وانا اعلم جيد انا base sherبتنتقل عن طريق السقف الارضى او منسوب الصفر الى هزة الحوائط ومنها الى التربة الجانبية وبيكون رد فعل التربة على هزة القوة الزلزالية كبير جدااااااا لزلك اردت ان اعرف مارايك فى هزا الموضوع او اى خلفية عنة ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر والله اعى واجل واعلم


----------



## asd salim (16 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تواصل المشاركة معنا بالانكليزية ساتعلم منك الانكليزية مشاركتك مهمة جدا بالنسبة لي فانا اريد تعلم الانكليزية التقنية وانت بهذه الطريقة ستسدي لي خدمة اتمنى انك فهمتني شكرا جزيلا ولكن لا تستعمل عبارات صعبة اتفقنا اليس كذلك تحياتي


 i am soooooooo proud that Eng Fatma Al Mohajer reply my remards..
pls i cant hide..i always read what you write..u r well experianced engineer..i wish we can help each other in engineering too.
i am new in Etabs and safe ,. about 1 year. i was using Staad Pro for long period
i need ur help pls always....thanks alot and i am always excited to read Alllllll......what u will write
regards with respects


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> aشكرا اخت فاطمة على الرد-------- بس انا كان قصدى ان لما يكون فى اكثر من basement اسفل الارض لازم يكون فى اكيد حوائط ساندة للتراب تحيط المبنى السوال هو ما تاثير هزة الحوائط عند التحليل الديناميكى والاستاتيكى على الايتاب يعنى ما هى النمزجة الاقرب للحقيقة فى هزة الحالة وانا اعلم جيد انا base sherبتنتقل عن طريق السقف الارضى او منسوب الصفر الى هزة الحوائط ومنها الى التربة الجانبية وبيكون رد فعل التربة على هزة القوة الزلزالية كبير جدااااااا لزلك اردت ان اعرف مارايك فى هزا الموضوع او اى خلفية عنة ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر والله اعى واجل واعلم


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز، الله يعطيكم العافية.. 

أشكر المهندسة فاطمة على المشاركة الكبيرة في هذا الموضوع  ، جزاها الله عنا كل خير.. وأتمنى أن تتوسع دائرة النقاش مع باقي الزملاء حتى نتعلم جميعاً 

بالنسبة لسؤالك أخي الكريم.. تتم نمذجة المبنى بالكامل طبعاً، ولكن عند تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية، نقوم بتحديد الطابق السفلي حسب حالة المبنى.. 

ذكرنا أعلاه أنه في حالة تواجد جدران استنادية تحيط بالمبنى بشكل كامل (صندوق مغلق)، عندها يتم أخذ طابق القبو هو الطابق السفلي.. ويمكننا القياس على ذلك في حالة وجود قبوين أو ثلاث، وهكذا.. أما في حال عدم تواجد هذه الجدران، فيكون الطابق السفلي هو الأساسات..

يمكنك أخي العزيز تطبيق هذا الكلام، ومن ثم تحليل المبنى، ومن ثم مشاهدة اهتزاز المبنى لتجد أن المبنى موثوق تماماً عند بلاطة سقف القبو المحاط بالجدران الاستنادية.. 

لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> i am soooooooo proud that eng fatma al mohajer reply my remards..
> Pls i cant hide..i always read what you write..u r well experianced engineer..i wish we can help each other in engineering too.
> I am new in etabs and safe ,. About 1 year. I was using staad pro for long period
> i need ur help pls always....thanks alot and i am always excited to read alllllll......what u will write
> regards with respects


شكرا جزيلا وانا صحيح ساتابع بهتمام مداخلاتك واحاول ان افهم, في الواقع انا اجيب عن الاسئلة البسيطة واترك الصعبة لابو الحلول تحياتي وفي انتظار مداخلاتك


----------



## محمدرمزي (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لكل من يساهم في هذا المنتدي
كنت أريد معرفة كيفية ادخال raft on piles علي برنامج sap2000 
كيفية ادخال الخوازيق خاصة وان امكن تواجد ملف شرح لهذه الجزئية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وانا صحيح ساتابع بهتمام مداخلاتك واحاول ان افهم, في الواقع انا اجيب عن الاسئلة البسيطة واترك الصعبة لابو الحلول تحياتي وفي انتظار مداخلاتك


 
دورك كبير جداً في الموضوع أختنا الفاضلة فاطمة  ... على القافية.. الله يعطيكي العافية :7:

جزاكم الله خيراً جميـــعاً....... ومازلت أتمنى تعاوناً أكبر في الموضوع حتى نتعلم جميــعاً  

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

i found that the main disadvantages of using Etabs, is the large number of warnings u may get after u mesh the slabs.pls can u give some rules and procedures that every engineer should follow to minimize these warnings
regards....


----------



## محمدرمزي (17 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لكل من يساهم في هذا المنتدي
كنت أريد معرفة كيفية ادخال raft on piles علي برنامج sap2000 
كيفية ادخال الخوازيق خاصة وان امكن تواجد ملف شرح لهذه الجزئية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> i found that the main disadvantages of using etabs, is the large number of warnings u may get after u mesh the slabs.pls can u give some rules and procedures that every engineer should follow to minimize these warnings
> regards....


صحيح اعتقد انه تفاديا لظهور warnings يجب استعمال auto mesh objet حيث يقوم البرنامج باعتماد الميش باكثر دقة ورغم هذا فالمشكلة تكون عند بلاطة الهوردي عند تمثيلها مع الاعصاب حيث نعمل ميش يدوي مع العصاب انا يظهر عندي في بلاطة الهوردي والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخوتي الاعزاء سؤال بسيط لو سمحتم(للتاكد فقط)

عندما نقوم بادخال ابعاد beam في برنامج الايتاب (depth )
هل نتعتبرها من اسفل البيم الى اعلى السقف 
يعني مثلا لو كان سمك السقف 15 سم 
والبيم لوحدة 45 سم (من اسفل السقف الى اسفل البيم)
فهل يكون depth للبيم 60 سم 

سبب السؤال هو اني رايت في احد شروحات ستاد برو للمهندس احمد الخواجة
انة عند ادخال ابعاد البيم ياخذ عمق البيم لوحدة اي 45 سم فقط من دون السقف

وشكرا لكم دائماااااااااا


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخوتي الاعزاء سؤال بسيط لو سمحتم(للتاكد فقط)
> 
> ...


 sure u will add them ,i.e u will use 60 cm,coz the depth of beam is measures from the top of slab to bottom of beam.
im few cases the depth of beam is taken below the slabm is occures when u have cast in situ or precast beams and the slab is precast and not monolothically casted with the beam. in this case u will use only 45 cm.
Also the depth of beam should be taken 45 cm in reanalysis of a structure where the beams are casted mistakely where the stirrups of the beam did not pass through the slab (i.e size of stirrups = 45 cm minus double the concrete cover of the beam)
but this happened in very rare conditions
regards....


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

how a ramp slab or dom can be transfered from ETabs to Safe??????


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

محمدرمزي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا لكل من يساهم في هذا المنتدي
> كنت أريد معرفة كيفية ادخال raft on piles علي برنامج sap2000
> كيفية ادخال الخوازيق خاصة وان امكن تواجد ملف شرح لهذه الجزئية
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 you can use the same method used to model any structure, just here the raft will be represented as thick shell and the piles will be represented as columns.
After the analysis, the load carried by colums repesents the load that should be carried by piles.


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> صحيح اعتقد انه تفاديا لظهور warnings يجب استعمال auto mesh objet حيث يقوم البرنامج باعتماد الميش باكثر دقة ورغم هذا فالمشكلة تكون عند بلاطة الهوردي عند تمثيلها مع الاعصاب حيث نعمل ميش يدوي مع العصاب انا يظهر عندي في بلاطة الهوردي والله اعلى واعلم


 

I am sure there are still more can be said in this topic,Auto mesh will not slove the problem...
i am sure we can write or find some precaution that will help not to have thse warnings.
Slabs are the main reason for warnings. pls let us help all the engineers. warning gives us headache and lost of time
Staad Pro is better than Etabs in this segment, where the loads on the beams can be added using 1 simple command.... (fload) no nead to add the slab then apply the loads on the slab so the slab will transfer these loads to the beams.
no warnings at all...
pls we need the help to make it easy
we all wait the help from all
esp from ابو الحلول and Eng Fatma al mohajer... and all the experts who i may not know them till now..
regards to all


----------



## asd salim (17 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> if we have a building composed of two segments,1st parrallel to x axes and the 2nd segment inclined by say 30 degress, how the wind load is applied in this condition. regards


 


 i am still waiting for answer and remarks in this topic...


----------



## عمران الفاتح (18 يونيو 2009)

السادة المحترمين رواد هذا المنتدى الكريم
الشكر الواجب لكم جميعا 

لى سؤال بخصوص التحليل الديناميكى فى safe12
كيف يمكن دمج الـ mode shapes فى load combination
يعنى لو عملت load case وكان نوعها modal analysis type فطبعا النتائج ستكون فى صورة deflections لكل mode shape . لكن المطلوب هو كيفية التعامل مع هذه الـ load case أى كيف نخرج منها الـ deflection الكلى وكيف نخرج كل الـ straining actions الكلية الخاصة بها مثل قوى القص والعزوم وكيف يمكن وضعها داخل الـ load combination لهدف التصميم أى كيف يمكن دمجها مع الـ load cases الأخرى..

أتمنى أنى أكون وصلت سؤالى بصورة مفهومة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## شادي محمد (18 يونيو 2009)

*الرجاء الإفادة في تصميم mat على برنامج safe مثال كامل مع جوائز رابطة*

الرجاء الإفادة في تصميم mat على برنامج safe مثال كامل مع جوائز رابطة وكيفية تعريف معامل مرونة التربة K


----------



## شادي محمد (18 يونيو 2009)

إذا ممكن مثال لتصميم الحصيرة على برنامج safe مع جوائز ربط وكيفية تعريف ثابت مرونة التربة


----------



## tygo_m2 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سؤال في الساب 2000 عند تحليل اي شكل واريد رؤية الشير والمومنت تضهر لي القيم باشارات معكوسة يعني الجزء الذي بالاعلى سالب والجزء الاسفل موجب واليمين سالب واليسار موجب مع العلم ان القيم مضبوطة

ما سبب ذلك جزاكم الله خير


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي سؤال في الساب 2000 عند تحليل اي شكل واريد رؤية الشير والمومنت تضهر لي القيم باشارات معكوسة يعني الجزء الذي بالاعلى سالب والجزء الاسفل موجب واليمين سالب واليسار موجب مع العلم ان القيم مضبوطة
> 
> ما سبب ذلك جزاكم الله خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا يعود للساب 2000 لأنه يستخدم الكود الأمريكي في التحليل , حيث أن إشارات القوى حسب الكود الأمريكي كلها معكوسه في الإشارة بالمقارنة مع الأكواد الأوربية وعده أكواد أخرى .


----------



## tygo_m2 (18 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا يعود للساب 2000 لأنه يستخدم الكود الأمريكي في التحليل , حيث أن إشارات القوى حسب الكود الأمريكي كلها معكوسه في الإشارة بالمقارنة مع الأكواد الأوربية وعده أكواد أخرى .


 

جزاك الله خير استاذ زاد احمد لكني كنت اطبق على احد الدروس التي اخذتها من المنتدى وكان التطبيق مئة بالمئة مضبوط ولكن الفرق عندي الاشارة معكوسة وفي الدرس الاشارات مضبوطة وكيف يمكن ان اغيرها حتى تصبح الاشارات صحيحة

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> sure u will add them ,i.e u will use 60 cm,coz the depth of beam is measures from the top of slab to bottom of beam.
> im few cases the depth of beam is taken below the slabm is occures when u have cast in situ or precast beams and the slab is precast and not monolothically casted with the beam. in this case u will use only 45 cm.
> Also the depth of beam should be taken 45 cm in reanalysis of a structure where the beams are casted mistakely where the stirrups of the beam did not pass through the slab (i.e size of stirrups = 45 cm minus double the concrete cover of the beam)
> but this happened in very rare conditions
> regards....


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على تعاونك وبارك الله فيك
فهمت من جواب حضرتك ان الايتاب يعتمد العمق الكلي ل beam 15+45 ماعدا في حالة 
precast beams and the slab is precast and not monolothically casted with the beam.

او اذا كان stirrups ضمن البيم فقط (يعني اقل من 45 )

وسؤالي هنا هل ان برنامج ستاد برو تنطبق علية نفس القاعدة اعلاة
لاني وكما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة اني لاحظت في بعض الشروحات التعليمية للبرنامج
انة يعتمد عمق البيم بدون سمك السقف
مع العلم ان النموذج عادي two way solid slab ولا تنطبق علية الشرطان اعلاة 
راجيا من حضرتك او ممن لة خبرة في برنامج ستاد التوضيح

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asd salim (19 يونيو 2009)

PLS, can i get safe 12 with the crack. iam still using older version. Thanks in advance


----------



## asd salim (19 يونيو 2009)

There is big problem in Safe, We must discuss this problem and i like to know the idea of the engineers especially Abu Alhelol and Fatima Almohajer: The problem is that the length of the additional reinforcement which is needed to be added to a foundation, this length is usually does not satisfy the code reguirement and they are usually sooooo short.
regards......


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> PLS, can i get safe 12 with the crack. iam still using older version. Thanks in advance



A.A.

try this 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127550.html

or

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127564-3.html#post1043128


----------



## asd salim (19 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على تعاونك وبارك الله فيك
> فهمت من جواب حضرتك ان الايتاب يعتمد العمق الكلي ل beam 15+45 ماعدا في حالة
> precast beams and the slab is precast and not monolothically casted with the beam.
> ...


 

It is the same in Staad pro, and the same in alllllll soft wares. and the same if u make hand calculations. pls check the lesson, may be he is just calculating the dead weight of the beam, so only the lower part of the beam is added as dead load, since the weight of the slab is calculated center to center.
wish u can upload the lesson so i can give u better answer.
regards...


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (19 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتو ممكن طريقة تعريف كمرة Concrete Tee بواسطة sap200 V14
حيث ان الاختيارات لايوجد فيها شكل T:81:


----------



## tygo_m2 (19 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابو عادل الtee هو نفس الشكل الي مكتوب عليه precast I فقط عدل في الابعاد بحيث يكون شكل tee ما عدا اخر متغير على ما اعتقد d5 فا اتركه كما هو يعني قيمة قليلة لان البرنامج لايقبل ان تضعها صفر


----------



## زاد أحمد (19 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابوعادل قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن طريقة تعريف كمرة Concrete Tee بواسطة sap200 V14
> حيث ان الاختيارات لايوجد فيها شكل T:81:



كما شرح الأخ tygo نفس الشكل الي مكتوب عليه precast I فقط أضيف الصورة 






​


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعة والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## MA82 (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على الجهد الرائع 
ولي طلب إذا ممكن
هل لديك اي كتاب عن برنامج etabs ياريت تعطيني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

MA82 قال:


> مشكور يا أخي على الجهد الرائع
> ولي طلب إذا ممكن
> هل لديك اي كتاب عن برنامج etabs ياريت تعطيني ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

في المنتدى العديد من كتب وفيديو تشرح البرنامج , وهذا منها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107464.html


----------



## asd salim (20 يونيو 2009)

*Can i get high level lessons or tutorials for SAP, Etabs and Safe *​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (21 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتو يا شباب عاوز اعرف كيف يتم اضافة design stripsفى برنامجsafe12-1-1لانى حقيقى مش فاهمها من شرح المهندس مصطفى البارودى مع العلم انها بتفرق فى التحليل والتصميم ازا اضيفت بالخطا وشكرا وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## المتحدث الحر (21 يونيو 2009)

*استفسار في الساب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا احب اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع بل وفي المنتدي كله
لأني احسست بوحده
نعم 
الكل يحاول المساعده والشرح باخلاص 
واحسبنا في الله اخوانا ان انشاء الله 
وهذا التعاون المثمر احسبه طريقنا الي التقدم والرقي انشاء الله
وهذا احساس صادق احببت ان اعبر عنه
واخوكم جديد في التصميم علي عده سنوات من الخبره العمليه في المواقع
وكان عني استفسار في برنامج الساب2000 واعمل علي v9.0.3
اعتقد قديم قليلا ولكن المتوفر
والسؤال:
تظهر لي رسائل تحذيريه بعد الحل ومنها الذي يخبر بعدم اتزان المنشأ ولكن مع ذلك يكمل الحل ويعطي نتائج فهل هذه الرسائل مؤثره علي النتائج؟؟
اي هل يجب اعادة الحل؟؟وسوف احاول رفع صوره من الرسائل


----------



## حسان2 (21 يونيو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> لو سمحتو يا شباب عاوز اعرف كيف يتم اضافة design stripsفى برنامجsafe12-1-1لانى حقيقى مش فاهمها من شرح المهندس مصطفى البارودى مع العلم انها بتفرق فى التحليل والتصميم ازا اضيفت بالخطا وشكرا وجزاكم اللة كل خير



الأخ الكريم AMANI FATHI 
يوجد طريقتين لرسم شرائح التصميم "DESIGN STRIP" 
الطريقة الأولى: وهي رسم الشرائح في كل اتجاه دفعة واحدة كما هو موضح فيما يلي:

ابدأ من قائمة EDIT














وتكرر نفس الخطوات للاتجاه الآخر

الطريقة الثانية هي رسم الشرائح بشكل منفرد, أي رسم شريحة واحدة في كل مرة وتكرار العملية, وهي كما يلي:


----------



## المتحدث الحر (22 يونيو 2009)

المتحدث الحر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا احب اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع بل وفي المنتدي كله
> لأني احسست بوحده
> نعم
> ...


 اريد اضافة ان النتائج منطقية
وشكرا مقدماً


----------



## AMANI FATHI (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم حسان على الرد على سوالى لكن الشى اللى كنت عاوز افهمة هو هل يتم اضافة strips -----auto---or fixed وان كانت fixedكيف يتم اختيار عرض الشريحةوعلى اى اساس وازا كان auto هل يتم هل فى خطوات اخرى لاكمال اضافة الشرائح وششششششششششششكرا جزيل لك اخى على الاهتمام وجزالك الله خير على صدقتك الجارية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يونيو 2009)

المتحدث الحر قال:


> اريد اضافة ان النتائج منطقية
> وشكرا مقدماً


السلام عليكم اناالي لاحظته في الساب انك لازم وقت الي بتشتغل تاخذ اكثر حيطة لانو اذا سئلتو duplicate مشان يشيك ما يعملو على الحوائط وممكن كمان يكون عندك عنصر فوق عنصر وما يشيك مثل الايتاب يعني وقت الي اشتغل على الساب اكون محتاطة اكتر لانو check على كل شئ مانو متوفر او ربما انا الي مابعرف يجوز يكون فيه وانا لس ما عرفتو والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يونيو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم حسان على الرد على سوالى لكن الشى اللى كنت عاوز افهمة هو هل يتم اضافة strips -----auto---or fixed وان كانت fixedكيف يتم اختيار عرض الشريحةوعلى اى اساس وازا كان auto هل يتم هل فى خطوات اخرى لاكمال اضافة الشرائح وششششششششششششكرا جزيل لك اخى على الاهتمام وجزالك الله خير على صدقتك الجارية


انا اختار كل متر مشان يسهل علي حساب التسليح وهو حيعطيني تسلح لكل متر وهذا اعتقد انو خيار بس والله اعلم واحنا في انتظار الاخ حسان لنشوف رئيو


----------



## حسان2 (22 يونيو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم حسان على الرد على سوالى لكن الشى اللى كنت عاوز افهمة هو هل يتم اضافة strips -----auto---or fixed وان كانت fixedكيف يتم اختيار عرض الشريحةوعلى اى اساس وازا كان auto هل يتم هل فى خطوات اخرى لاكمال اضافة الشرائح وششششششششششششكرا جزيل لك اخى على الاهتمام وجزالك الله خير على صدقتك الجارية



الأخ الكريم أماني فتحي
ان اختيار شكل وأبعاد ومكان الشرائح "design strips" يقتصر تأثيرها على طريقة عرض نتائج التصميم "design" وليس لها تأثير على التحليل, ويعود تقدير طريقة رسم الشرائح لتقدي المصمم والطريقة التي يريد بها استعراض نتائج التصميم . في حال ترك البرنامج يقوم برسم الشرائح بشكل اوتوماتيكي فسيأخذ البرنامج كثير من الأشياء بعين الاعتبار, منها:
-مواقع الأعمدة والجدران ونقاط الاستناد المختلفة, بحيث تكون الشرائح أقرب ما يمكن لتصنيفها كشرائح أعمدة "column strip" أو شرائح وسطية "middle strip" 
- الفتحات الموجودة في البلاطة
-العناصر الخطية الموجودة "جسور وغيرها"
ولعله من الأفضل التحكم بعرض هذه الشرائح ومكانها بما يتناسب مع الطريقة التي يراها المصمم مناسبة لاعداد تفاصيل التسليح للبلاطة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يونيو 2009)

asd salim قال:


> *can i get high level lessons or tutorials for sap, etabs and safe *​


 في دروس حطها الاخ رزق حجاوي في الصفحات السابقة في ها العديد من الدروس بس انا ما بعرف رقم مشاركتو انا ححاول ابحث معك اذا اتوفر الوقت عندي هي هون في موضوعنا هذا بس رقم الصفحة لازم نبحث عليه وشكرا


----------



## المتحدث الحر (22 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اناالي لاحظته في الساب انك لازم وقت الي بتشتغل تاخذ اكثر حيطة لانو اذا سئلتو duplicate مشان يشيك ما يعملو على الحوائط وممكن كمان يكون عندك عنصر فوق عنصر وما يشيك مثل الايتاب يعني وقت الي اشتغل على الساب اكون محتاطة اكتر لانو check على كل شئ مانو متوفر او ربما انا الي مابعرف يجوز يكون فيه وانا لس ما عرفتو والله اعلى واعلم


شكرا علي الاهتمام والرد
لكن هل لو عملت replicate ال sap يعتبرها متكررة
انا عملت التشييك ده قبل كده لكن العناصر انا قاصد انسخها
وبعدين لو نظرت للرسائل هوا شايف المنشأ غير متزن؟؟
وع ذلك يكمل الحل ويعطي نتائج منطقيه لكن انا قلق بسبب الرسائل التحذيريه
افيدونا اثابكم الله
الرجاء اعتبار الموضوع عاجل
وشكراَ


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يونيو 2009)

المتحدث الحر قال:


> شكرا علي الاهتمام والرد
> لكن هل لو عملت replicate ال sap يعتبرها متكررة
> انا عملت التشييك ده قبل كده لكن العناصر انا قاصد انسخها
> وبعدين لو نظرت للرسائل هوا شايف المنشأ غير متزن؟؟
> ...


انا الي قصدتو show duplicate من قائمة edit مشان البرنامج يختار العناصر المعمول لها duplicate مش replicate وشكرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (22 يونيو 2009)

اخوان انا سالت في الصفحة السابقة ان الساب الي اشتغل عليه يعطيني ارقام المومنت والرياكشن معكوسة رغم ان الارقام والاتجاهات مضبوطة قال لي احد الاساتذة ان هذا في الكود الامريكي لكن كيف يمكن ان اجعل الارقام مع الاشارات صحيحة انا اقصد السالب والموجب

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اخوان انا سالت في الصفحة السابقة ان الساب الي اشتغل عليه يعطيني ارقام المومنت والرياكشن معكوسة رغم ان الارقام والاتجاهات مضبوطة قال لي احد الاساتذة ان هذا في الكود الامريكي لكن كيف يمكن ان اجعل الارقام مع الاشارات صحيحة انا اقصد السالب والموجب
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


اعتقد ان هذا راجع لاختيارك انت وقت الي كنت تضع الحمولات هل تاكدت من اتجاهها, قصدي بالمقارنة ب اglobal Z عليك فقط الانتباه من الاحمال و اتجاهها بالنسبة لكل المحاور حقيقة انا لم افهم ما قاله استادك الامربالنسبة لي هو اتجاه الحمولات ليس الا والله اعلم انا هيك رئي


----------



## asd salim (23 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> في دروس حطها الاخ رزق حجاوي في الصفحات السابقة في ها العديد من الدروس بس انا ما بعرف رقم مشاركتو انا ححاول ابحث معك اذا اتوفر الوقت عندي هي هون في موضوعنا هذا بس رقم الصفحة لازم نبحث عليه وشكرا


 

thx alot..i will try to search too....pls also if u have any good refrence..let me know...god bless u...


----------



## asd salim (23 يونيو 2009)

pls all expert engineers....i asked many questions..and i am still waiting...wsh i can have the answers , so i can ask more, and this will improve the knowlege of all engineers...regards......


----------



## asd salim (23 يونيو 2009)

How i wish we write in classic arabic so all the engineers at the arab land can undertand,...better than we use our local arabics...so we find some difficuilties to understand....


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا راجع لاختيارك انت وقت الي كنت تضع الحمولات هل تاكدت من اتجاهها, قصدي بالمقارنة ب اglobal Z عليك فقط الانتباه من الاحمال و اتجاهها بالنسبة لكل المحاور حقيقة انا لم افهم ما قاله استادك الامربالنسبة لي هو اتجاه الحمولات ليس الا والله اعلم انا هيك رئي


 
شكرا جزيلا الأخت فاطمة , أعتقد ان برنامج الsap2000 يغير اتجاه ال reaction .كمثال تطبيقي على ذلك نأخذ هذا المثال الموضح بالصورة (المثال صفحة 58 من هذا الكتاب
Stress Analysis: Theory, tutorials and examples )​ 









 
الحلول موضحة من الكتاب في هذه الصورة 




الحل على برنامج sap2000 أعطى النتائج التالية حيث الاختلاف في قوى shear​ 



​ 



​ 
والله أعلم​


----------



## حسان2 (23 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا راجع لاختيارك انت وقت الي كنت تضع الحمولات هل تاكدت من اتجاهها, قصدي بالمقارنة ب اglobal z عليك فقط الانتباه من الاحمال و اتجاهها بالنسبة لكل المحاور حقيقة انا لم افهم ما قاله استادك الامربالنسبة لي هو اتجاه الحمولات ليس الا والله اعلم انا هيك رئي





tygo_m2 قال:


> اخوان انا سالت في الصفحة السابقة ان الساب الي اشتغل عليه يعطيني ارقام المومنت والرياكشن معكوسة رغم ان الارقام والاتجاهات مضبوطة قال لي احد الاساتذة ان هذا في الكود الامريكي لكن كيف يمكن ان اجعل الارقام مع الاشارات صحيحة انا اقصد السالب والموجب
> 
> بارك الله فيكم





زاد أحمد قال:


> ​
> شكرا جزيلا الأخت فاطمة , أعتقد ان برنامج الsap2000 يغير اتجاه ال reaction .كمثال تطبيقي على ذلك نأخذ هذا المثال الموضح بالصورة (المثال صفحة 58 من هذا الكتاب
> stress analysis: Theory, tutorials and examples )​
> 
> ...



الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
كما هو واضح من الرسومات التي أرفقه الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد أن اتجاه ردود الأفعال صحيح ومماثل للحسابات بالطرق الأخرى ولكن شكل نخطط القص اللذي يبدو مقلوبا ليس له علاقة باتجاه ردود الأفعال, فمن المعروف أن جهة رسم مخطط القص في الساب مرتبطة باتجاه المحاور المحلية "وبالتالي طريقة توليد العنصر" وللتأكد مما أقوله يمكنكم توليد نفس العنصر باتجاه معاكس لتوليده في المثال الأول وسترةن أن اتجاه مخطط القص أصبح مماثلا له في الكتاب "مشاركة الأخ زاد أحمد"
كما يجدر التنويه أن الساب فيه امكانية طلب رسم مخطط العزم من جهة الشد بغض النظر عن طريقة توليد العنصر
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل الأخوات والأخوة المتتبعين


----------



## tygo_m2 (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير اساتذتي الاعزاء فاطمة المهاجرة و زاد احمد وحسان2 

المثال الذي وضعه الاستاذ زاد احمد يختلف عن مشكلتي لان هنا الاتجاه الى الاسفل ومتبوع الرقم باشارة سالبة لكن الذي عندي تجد ان المومنت الى الاعلى واشارته سالبة والى الاسفل واشارته موجبة وكذلك اليمين واليسار معكوسة انا هذا القصدته

بخصوص الاستاذ الذي قال هو احد الاعضاء وقالها في الصفحة السابقة ان هذا بسبب الكود الامريكي 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير اساتذتي الاعزاء فاطمة المهاجرة و زاد احمد وحسان2
> 
> المثال الذي وضعه الاستاذ زاد احمد يختلف عن مشكلتي لان هنا الاتجاه الى الاسفل ومتبوع الرقم باشارة سالبة لكن الذي عندي تجد ان المومنت الى الاعلى واشارته سالبة والى الاسفل واشارته موجبة وكذلك اليمين واليسار معكوسة انا هذا القصدته
> 
> ...



أولا شكرا للأخ الأستاذ حسان على التعقيب المفيد 
أخ tygo_m2 بخصوص المشاركة التي ترجع السبب الى الكود الامريكي , سمعتها من استاذ من الجامعة لكن يبدو أن المشكل فقط في اتجاه المحاورفقط كما شرح الأساذ حسان , اما بخصوص مشكلتك ان أمكن ارفاق ملف الساب ربما يظهر اين المشكل , 
والسلام عليكم ​


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> كما هو واضح من الرسومات التي أرفقه الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد أن اتجاه ردود الأفعال صحيح ومماثل للحسابات بالطرق الأخرى ولكن شكل نخطط القص اللذي يبدو مقلوبا ليس له علاقة باتجاه ردود الأفعال, فمن المعروف أن جهة رسم مخطط القص في الساب مرتبطة باتجاه المحاور المحلية "وبالتالي طريقة توليد العنصر" وللتأكد مما أقوله يمكنكم توليد نفس العنصر باتجاه معاكس لتوليده في المثال الأول وسترةن أن اتجاه مخطط القص أصبح مماثلا له في الكتاب "مشاركة الأخ زاد أحمد"
> كما يجدر التنويه أن الساب فيه امكانية طلب رسم مخطط العزم من جهة الشد بغض النظر عن طريقة توليد العنصر
> مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل الأخوات والأخوة المتتبعين



بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل حسان على الملاحظة المهمة , هو كذلك طريقة توليد العنصر هي السبب والصورة توضح ذلك.​






أردت ان أفيد فوجدت نفسي أستفيد 
السلام عليكم 
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> كما هو واضح من الرسومات التي أرفقه الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد أن اتجاه ردود الأفعال صحيح ومماثل للحسابات بالطرق الأخرى ولكن شكل نخطط القص اللذي يبدو مقلوبا ليس له علاقة باتجاه ردود الأفعال, فمن المعروف أن جهة رسم مخطط القص في الساب مرتبطة باتجاه المحاور المحلية "وبالتالي طريقة توليد العنصر" وللتأكد مما أقوله يمكنكم توليد نفس العنصر باتجاه معاكس لتوليده في المثال الأول وسترةن أن اتجاه مخطط القص أصبح مماثلا له في الكتاب "مشاركة الأخ زاد أحمد"
> كما يجدر التنويه أن الساب فيه امكانية طلب رسم مخطط العزم من جهة الشد بغض النظر عن طريقة توليد العنصر
> مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل الأخوات والأخوة المتتبعين


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ حسان ,احنا محظوظين انك تتابع معنا لا تتركنا لحالنا, زورنا وقت الي تسمح لك الظروف, صحيح هذه المعلومة مهمة الحمدلله انك نبهتنا فجزاك الله خير جزاء وتحياتي الخالصة لك وللجميع


----------



## حسان2 (24 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ حسان ,احنا محظوظين انك تتابع معنا لا تتركنا لحالنا, زورنا وقت الي تسمح لك الظروف, صحيح هذه المعلومة مهمة الحمدلله انك نبهتنا فجزاك الله خير جزاء وتحياتي الخالصة لك وللجميع



كل الشكر لك أخت فاطمة فأنتي متابعة جادة ودؤوبة ولا تبخلي بشيئ عن الجميع
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك


----------



## medaz (24 يونيو 2009)

how can we import data from excel to sap2000 V12 for example coordinates of nodes of frame

comment importer un tableau excel des coordonnees des noeuds d'une structure vers sap2000 V12


----------



## MG_Z (25 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير اساتذتي الاعزاء فاطمة المهاجرة و زاد احمد وحسان2
> 
> المثال الذي وضعه الاستاذ زاد احمد يختلف عن مشكلتي لان هنا الاتجاه الى الاسفل ومتبوع الرقم باشارة سالبة لكن الذي عندي تجد ان المومنت الى الاعلى واشارته سالبة والى الاسفل واشارته موجبة وكذلك اليمين واليسار معكوسة انا هذا القصدته
> 
> ...



الكود الأمريكي يعكس الاتجاه الخاص بـ SHEAR فقط أما العزوم وباقي القوى فيرسمها البرنامج في الاتجاه المعتاد لنا ...

تأكد عند إظهار MOMENT DIAGRAM أن الـ SCALE FACTOR ليس قيمة سالبة .. عندما يكون الـ SCALE FACTOR قيمة سالبة ينعكس اتجاه الـ DIAGRAM 




​


----------



## احمد ابونون (25 يونيو 2009)

بعد الانتهاء من رسم خزان وتعريف وتحديد العناصر والاحمال ببرنامج (SAP2000-V12) وعند خطوة التحليل تاتي الرسالة الاتية 
(error update analysis cases ) افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (25 يونيو 2009)

ما هو الفرق بين ال sap2000 وال safe حسث اني وجدت انهم متشابهين بشكل كبير حتى اعتقدت ان شركة واحدة تنتجهم وهم بنفس القوائم لكن بعد ان شاهدت دروس الاستاذ مصطفى البارودي في تصميم وتحليل خزان ارضي بالساب استعان الاستاذ ببرنامج ال safe في تصميم السقف و اخذ ريكشنات الاعمدة فهل ان نتائج الساب ليست دقيقة في تصميم السقف والريكشنات

وما هو افضل البرامج لفرد الحديد للاعمدة والبلاطات والكمرات بارك الله فيكم وتكون معتمدة في الشركات والمكاتب 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> ما هو الفرق بين ال sap2000 وال safe حسث اني وجدت انهم متشابهين بشكل كبير حتى اعتقدت ان شركة واحدة تنتجهم وهم بنفس القوائم لكن بعد ان شاهدت دروس الاستاذ مصطفى البارودي في تصميم وتحليل خزان ارضي بالساب استعان الاستاذ ببرنامج ال safe في تصميم السقف و اخذ ريكشنات الاعمدة فهل ان نتائج الساب ليست دقيقة في تصميم السقف والريكشنات
> 
> وما هو افضل البرامج لفرد الحديد للاعمدة والبلاطات والكمرات بارك الله فيكم وتكون معتمدة في الشركات والمكاتب
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


فعلا هن من نفس الشركة والبرنامجين مكملين احدهم مكمل للاخر واعتقد انك لاحظت انه لايمكنك عمل موديل 3ابعاد على سيف بينما على الساب يمكنك ذلك سيف design of slab beam and foundation كما هو معرف يعطيك نتائج دقيقة في هذه العناصر ولايعطيك نتائج في الاعمدة والحوائط بينما البلاطة والكمرات فهو مخصص للعناصر الافقية اكثروكذلك الاساسات والمقارنة بمثال بسيط ستجعلك تحكم بنفسك على البرنامج مقارنة لما تحصل عليه يدويا او ببرامج اخرى انا هذا رئي والله اعلم


----------



## tygo_m2 (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير اختنا واستاذتنا فاطمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

هل هناك برنامج لحساب الحديد في البلاطات والكمرات افضل من الsafe لو يمكن الاعتماد على البرنامجين لحل اي منشاء اقصد(safe ,sap2000) وعدم الاستعانة باي برنامج اخر

ملاحظة استخدم الاستاذ البارودي برنامج csicol لتصميم الاعمدة هل هو افضل من الساب 

اذا امكن دروس تعليمية عن الsafe


----------



## zhlifemakers (27 يونيو 2009)

*سؤال هام أرجو الإفادة*

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب مساعد مهندس مدني وتخرجي هذا العا م إن شاء الله 
خضعت لدورة Etabs وأخذت من البرنامج بنسبة حوالي 40 بالمئة 

فهل ممكن أن أتمكن من إتقان هذا البرنامج 
فلقد قيل لي إن مادة الزلازل تعطى فقط للمهندسين 
فهل يمكن أن أتقن البرنامج وأنا مساعد مهندس مدني 
أرجو الإفادة وشكرا


----------



## AMANI FATHI (28 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الاخت المهندسة فاطمة وضع مثال لسقف كمرى على برنامج safe 12-1-1لتوضيح كيف يمكن وضع الشرائح فى البرنامج وعلى اى اساس او توضيحة بصورة نظرية مع امثلة او باى طريقة لانى حقيقى مش فاهمها م/عبد الغنى والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يونيو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> جزاك الله خير اختنا واستاذتنا فاطمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> هل هناك برنامج لحساب الحديد في البلاطات والكمرات افضل من الsafe لو يمكن الاعتماد على البرنامجين لحل اي منشاء اقصد(safe ,sap2000) وعدم الاستعانة باي برنامج اخر
> 
> ...


فيما اعتقد انو هناك العديد خاصة في برنامج اكسيل وكل برنامج وفق كود معين لكن افضل من سيف لا ادري اما انك تعتمد على البرنامجين لحل اى منشا اكيد اذا كنت تشتغل باحد من الكودات الي يعتمدها البرنامج مثلا نحنا بنشتغل على كود مقتبس من الاوروكود يمكنني اعتماد التسليح الذي يعطيع البرنامج بس وقت الي اصل الى تسليح الجدران على الايتاب لا يمكنني ذلك حيث عند دراسة الجدار ستلاحظ انه لا يوجد الاوروكود هذا يستلزم مني اخذ القوى والعزوم و الانتقال بها الى برنامج اخر المهم في الشغل هو حسن استعمال البرنامج يمكنك مثلا عند تعريف مقطع ما ان تختارreinforcement to be cheked بدلا م reiforcement to be designed البرنامج هنا يشيك على التسليح الي انت اخترتو كما انه عليك تعرف الحديد بدقة من حيث المرونة وغيره من البرميتر الخاصة بالحديد اما عن برنامج csicol هو متخصص في الاعمدة اكثر يمكنك التاكد من النتائج باستعماله حيث برنامج الساب والايتاب هي فيما اعتقد برامج حساب دراسة الدينامكية اكثر فهو مبرمج لحساب العناصر وفق الزلازل اما طلب للدروس فهي موجودة في المنتدى شغل بحث وسترى وهذا الطلب هو الي اخرني لاجيب عنك لاني ال احسن البحث عن الملفات فمعذرة وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يونيو 2009)

zhlifemakers قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالب مساعد مهندس مدني وتخرجي هذا العا م إن شاء الله
> خضعت لدورة etabs وأخذت من البرنامج بنسبة حوالي 40 بالمئة
> 
> ...


اكيد لا شئ خارق للعادة اذا انت طلب وتعرف تستخدم ولو 40من المائة فهذا يعني انك ستتقنه قريبا في فرق بين ان تتقن برنامج وان تفهم الهندسة البرامج هي فقط وسائل يمكنك تعلم استخدامه بسهولة ولكن الهندسة هي الاصعب حيث ستواجهك مشاكل عدة وخاصة في التربة وعيك اجاد الحلول كما ان التصميم على البرامج يعتمد على المهندس تقنيا واقتصاديا هناك الكثير من النقاط التي سوف تكتسبها بالخبرة والاطلاع وسترى وانا هذا رئي والله يوفقك وكل طلبنا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يونيو 2009)

AMANI FATHI قال:


> ارجو من الاخت المهندسة فاطمة وضع مثال لسقف كمرى على برنامج safe 12-1-1لتوضيح كيف يمكن وضع الشرائح فى البرنامج وعلى اى اساس او توضيحة بصورة نظرية مع امثلة او باى طريقة لانى حقيقى مش فاهمها م/عبد الغنى والله اعلى واجل واعلم


 ارجو مناك ان تحاول فهم هذه الدروس من هذا الرابط واذا وجدت مشكلة سوف نرى ان شاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389.html
اتمنى اه الينك لس شغال وشكرا


----------



## idelybf (28 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم
بالنسبة للموضوعSap2000 , Etabs , Safe و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب 
مش فاهم فين البرنامج
رجاء الرد عليا 
سلام عليكم


----------



## عيادن (28 يونيو 2009)

عندي مشكلة وما عارف ليها حل الاخ ذاد قال كليك يمين لكن المشكلة في حالها وهي قائمة الرسم كلها مامنشطة عندي وعلامة القفل غير مفتوحة وما قادر اشتغل اي حاجة علي الساب وابغى اتعلم الساب ضروري يااخوان


----------



## anass81 (28 يونيو 2009)

عيادن قال:


> عندي مشكلة وما عارف ليها حل الاخ ذاد قال كليك يمين لكن المشكلة في حالها وهي قائمة الرسم كلها مامنشطة عندي وعلامة القفل غير مفتوحة وما قادر اشتغل اي حاجة علي الساب وابغى اتعلم الساب ضروري يااخوان



السلام عليكم

غالباً المشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج , جرب أن تحذف البرنامج وتعيد تنصيبه مع الانتباه الى ملف الكراك


----------



## زاد أحمد (29 يونيو 2009)

عيادن قال:


> عندي مشكلة وما عارف ليها حل الاخ ذاد قال كليك يمين لكن المشكلة في حالها وهي قائمة الرسم كلها مامنشطة عندي وعلامة القفل غير مفتوحة وما قادر اشتغل اي حاجة علي الساب وابغى اتعلم الساب ضروري يااخوان



السلام عليكم 
أنا افهمت السؤال خطأ , ظنيت ان المشكل في عدم ظهور ايقونة الرسم 
عموما كما تفضل المشرف انس المشكل في التنصيب


----------



## ahmed89 (29 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على المجهود الجبار
انا مبتدئ فبرنامج الايتابس حاولت اشتغل مشروع على البرنامج والنظام الانشائي عندي two way ribbed slab قمت بتعريف المقاطع الانشائية بس المشكلة اني لما حللت الكمرات بدون بلاطات او اعصاب-فقط تحت تأثير الوزن الذاتي- وجدت قيم القص و العزوم أكبر من منها لما حملت عليها البلاطة و الأعصاب فأرجو من المهندسين افادتي في الموضوع


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 يونيو 2009)

ahmed89 قال:


> يعطيكم العافية على المجهود الجبار
> انا مبتدئ فبرنامج الايتابس حاولت اشتغل مشروع على البرنامج والنظام الانشائي عندي two way ribbed slab قمت بتعريف المقاطع الانشائية بس المشكلة اني لما حللت الكمرات بدون بلاطات او اعصاب-فقط تحت تأثير الوزن الذاتي- وجدت قيم القص و العزوم أكبر من منها لما حملت عليها البلاطة و الأعصاب فأرجو من المهندسين افادتي في الموضوع


اولا ارجو ان يكون تعريفك ل static load مع self weight multiplier مضبوط كما ان تصميمك للبلاطة مع الميش تمام, كذلك frame لازم تعمل devide frame مع نقاط ميش البلاطة حتى تقوم الكمرة بشغلها وهي نقل احمال البلاطة للاعمدة واذا انت عملت هذه النقاط يصير الامر غريب والله اعلم


----------



## سزوكيي (30 يونيو 2009)

أنا أقوم بنمذجة سقف على اوتوكاد لتصديره لايتابس فقمت برسم السقف poly line وقمت برسم البيمات line ولكن كيف اعبر عن الاعمدة هل كنقاط ام كيف سمعت ان نرسمه في اوتوكاد في 3d كيف ذلك رجاء الرد بسرعة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يونيو 2009)

سزوكيي قال:


> أنا أقوم بنمذجة سقف على اوتوكاد لتصديره لايتابس فقمت برسم السقف poly line وقمت برسم البيمات line ولكن كيف اعبر عن الاعمدة هل كنقاط ام كيف سمعت ان نرسمه في اوتوكاد في 3d كيف ذلك رجاء الرد بسرعة


فيما اعتقد ان استعمال poly line لن يفي بالغرض يجب الشغل بline اما تعريف الاعمدة انا عن نفسي لا ارسمها لانها عموما مكان الاعمدة يكون عند التقاء كمرتين هذا ما افعله انا يمكن تكون في طريقة لتمثيل الاعمدة لكن انا لم انتبه لطرح هذا اسؤال على نفسي وشكرا


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

سزوكيي قال:


> أنا أقوم بنمذجة سقف على اوتوكاد لتصديره لايتابس فقمت برسم السقف poly line وقمت برسم البيمات line ولكن كيف اعبر عن الاعمدة هل كنقاط ام كيف سمعت ان نرسمه في اوتوكاد في 3d كيف ذلك رجاء الرد بسرعة



أعتقد انه رسم الأعمدة في ETABS يكون سهل بعد رسم البيمات , لأن الأعمدة تكون عموما كما أشارت الأخت فاطمة في نقط تقاطع الكمرات حيث يكون رسم الأعمدة بعد عمل slect للنقاط التي تمر منها هذه الأعمدة 
ثم من قائمة -Edit----Extrude point to line 
-






أما بخصوص رسم mesh element ثم عمل export الى etabs أو sap يمكن مراجعة هذا الرابط
* سؤال فى الساب لو سمحتم *

.​


----------



## Sadeq (2 يوليو 2009)

*مشكلة في الـ etabs*

أشكرك أخي على الموضوع الرائع،

لدي سؤال في الـ ETABS

أنا أقوم الآن بتصميم كمرات ستيل لسطح بالكود AISC 360-05 / IBC2006 
ولكن عند أغلب الأوقات تظهر لي رسالة تقول: 

Lb/ry > 0.086*E/Fy ------AISC 341-Part I 9.8

لم استطع فهم هذه الرسالة ولم استطع ايضاً أن أجد الكود الموجود فيه هذه المعادلة، فهل يمكن لأحد أن يشرح لي ما يقصده البرنامج وكيفية حل مثل هذه المشكلة ؟؟

ولو كان أحدكم يملك الكود الموجود فيه القانون يعطيني إياه جزاه الله الف خير


وشكراً جزيلاً ..


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخوتي الاعزاء :
لدي سؤال عن برنامج الايتاب لو سمحتم وهو:
كيف يمكن نمذجة الاساس الشريطي strip foundation في برنامج الايتاب 
وهل نقوم بتحرير المساند ام نبقيها fixed 
وعند تعريف الاساس هل نختار shell ام plate ام thic plate

وعندما اقوم بنمذجة الاساس وعند عمل check model تضهر لي الرسالة التالية 

BASE, F51 & F53 are too close. Check at (-0.5 -0.5 0)
BASE, F51 & F54 are too close. Check at (-0.5 -0.5 0)
BASE, F52 & F53 are too close. Check at (4.5 -0.5 0)
BASE, F52 & F54 are too close. Check at (4.5 -0.5 0)
Check Selected Objects.

برجاء التوضيح والمساعدة قدر الامكان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dani2sm (6 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## Sadeq (7 يوليو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخوتي الاعزاء :
> لدي سؤال عن برنامج الايتاب لو سمحتم وهو:
> ...



أخي بالنسبة للنمذجة الأساس الشريطي، لن تستطيع نمذجته على الإيتاب، ولكن خذه بالـ Export بجميع أحماله واعمل له Import في برنامج الـ SAFE وبذلك ستستطيع رسم الأساس ووضع مساند التربة هناك كمساند من دون عمل أي مساند Fixed أو Pin.

وبالنسبة للـ Check Model فالرسالة التي تظهر لك تقول أنك قمت برسم Object فوق بعضهم البعض، مما يعيق عملية الحل أو يعطي نتائج غير دقيقة، والبرنامج بشكل تلقائي يقوم بعمل Select لهذه الـ Objects، فما عليك سوى الذهاب لطابق الـBase وثم اختيار خيار View Selected Only من قائمة الـView فستعلم أين هم الـ Objects التي رسمتهم فوق بعضهم، فبالتالي تلغيهم وترسمهم من البداية، والرسالة تقول أن لديك فقط 4 Object فقط،

وبالنسبة لموضوع الـ Shell والـ Plate فانظر في هذا الملف PDF يشرح الفرق بينهما، فاعرف الحالة التي تريدها وستعلم أي انواع الـ Slab ستختار.

اضغط هنا لرؤية الملف 

وشكراً ..


----------



## drghassan9 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم:

ممكن تساعدني في معرفة كيفية نمذجة درجات السلم وذلك بعد إنهاء الشواحط(flights) للسلالم بواسطة برنامج etabs 9 وأيضا نمذجة الرامب المنحني.

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Sadeq (7 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لدرجات السلم، فلن تحتاج لنمذجتها، ما عليك فقط هو رسم Area في منطقة السلم تبدأ من الدور السفلي وتنتهي عند الدور العلوي، وإذا كان لديك Landing بين الدورين، فعليك وضعه في Level منفصل، وترسم الـArea بين الأدوار وأنت على نظام العرض الـ 3D، وعند الانتهاء، احسب وزن الدرجات للسلم يدوياً وضعها كـ SelfWeight على السلم المائل، وبالمثل يمكنك رسم الـ Ramps،

بالنسبة لي شخصياً، أفضل أن اصمم الـStaris والـ Ramps بشكل منفصل بعيداًعن الـ ETABS ، إما تصميمهم يدوياً أو عن طريق برنامج الـ SAP2000.


----------



## drghassan9 (7 يوليو 2009)

moshtaaaq قال:


> بالنسبة لدرجات السلم، فلن تحتاج لنمذجتها، ما عليك فقط هو رسم area في منطقة السلم تبدأ من الدور السفلي وتنتهي عند الدور العلوي، وإذا كان لديك landing بين الدورين، فعليك وضعه في level منفصل، وترسم الـarea بين الأدوار وأنت على نظام العرض الـ 3d، وعند الانتهاء، احسب وزن الدرجات للسلم يدوياً وضعها كـ selfweight على السلم المائل، وبالمثل يمكنك رسم الـ ramps،
> 
> بالنسبة لي شخصياً، أفضل أن اصمم الـstaris والـ ramps بشكل منفصل بعيداًعن الـ etabs ، إما تصميمهم يدوياً أو عن طريق برنامج الـ sap2000.




مشكور جدا والشهادة إنك معلم


----------



## فراس مهنا (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي سؤال في برنامج سيف 12 هل يمكن رسم الشرائح متل السيف 8 بطريقة سهلة ولا لا واذا كان ممكن رسمها فكيف
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (7 يوليو 2009)

sadeq قال:


> أخي بالنسبة للنمذجة الأساس الشريطي، لن تستطيع نمذجته على الإيتاب، ولكن خذه بالـ export بجميع أحماله واعمل له import في برنامج الـ safe وبذلك ستستطيع رسم الأساس ووضع مساند التربة هناك كمساند من دون عمل أي مساند fixed أو pin.
> 
> وبالنسبة للـ check model فالرسالة التي تظهر لك تقول أنك قمت برسم object فوق بعضهم البعض، مما يعيق عملية الحل أو يعطي نتائج غير دقيقة، والبرنامج بشكل تلقائي يقوم بعمل select لهذه الـ objects، فما عليك سوى الذهاب لطابق الـbase وثم اختيار خيار view selected only من قائمة الـview فستعلم أين هم الـ objects التي رسمتهم فوق بعضهم، فبالتالي تلغيهم وترسمهم من البداية، والرسالة تقول أن لديك فقط 4 object فقط،
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ahmed1981 (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكلتي هي عند رسم بلاطه علي الاتوكاد ونقلها الي الساب لاتظهر البلاطه علي الساب ؟ايه الحل للمشله اذا تفضلتم؟ ولكم مني وافر التحيه....


----------



## Sadeq (8 يوليو 2009)

فراس مهنا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي سؤال في برنامج سيف 12 هل يمكن رسم الشرائح متل السيف 8 بطريقة سهلة ولا لا واذا كان ممكن رسمها فكيف
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء



إذا كنت تقصد Design Strip فنعم يمكنك رسمها عن طريق اداة رسم الشرائح في شريط الأدوات تحت أداة رسم الحوائط، 
والـ SAFE 12 يعطيك خاصية تعديل هذه الشرائح تلقائياً أو اضافتها تلقائياً بواسطه اختيارها وثم الذهاب إلى Edit ثم Add/Edit Design Strips

وشكراً ..


----------



## Sadeq (8 يوليو 2009)

ahmed1981 قال:


> مشكلتي هي عند رسم بلاطه علي الاتوكاد ونقلها الي الساب لاتظهر البلاطه علي الساب ؟ايه الحل للمشله اذا تفضلتم؟ ولكم مني وافر التحيه....



يجب عليك رسم البلاطه في الأوتوكاد باستخدام الـ Ployline، ما عليك فقط هو كتابة pl على الـ commands في الاوتوكاد ثم تحويط السلاب بالخط، وإذا لم تنجح معك هذه الخطوه اكتب bo على الـ Commands واضغط على زر New ثم إذهب على الـ ployline الذي رسمته فوق السلاب واضغط عليه ثم اضغط OK واذهب إلى منتصف السلاب واضغط مرة واحده ثم اضغط Enter تكون تأكدت أنك قمت برسم الـ polyline حول السلاب، احفظ العمل كـDXF وخده على الـSAP2000


وشكراً ..


----------



## استفهام (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات والشروحات
ولكنني احتاج الى مساعدة منك فانا طالبة وطلب منا تصميم صالة 25 ×25 باستخدام double layer steel باستخدام اي برنامج كمبيوتر علما بانه يجب تسليمه خلال اسبوع واني سبق ان تعلمت البرنامج ولكن للاسف نسيته لطول مدة عدم اسعمالي (4 سنوات)

وشكرا


----------



## ابونمه (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .لو سمحتم لدي سؤالين:-
الاول:ماتفسير رد فعل بقيمه سالبه علي احدي الاعمده اي الحمل المحوري للعمود اصبح سالب
الثاني:كيفية عمل الmetal shear panelsفي الساب وهي طريقه من طرق الretrofiting of excisting RC building يعني كانو عايز اعمل sheear wall من الحديد في مبني خرساني موجود (اود معرفة كيفية نمذجتها وطرق تنفيذها)
اتمني ان تكون اسئلتي مفهومه
وجزاكم الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## الله يسامحك (9 يوليو 2009)

اريد تعليم ونسخة من برنامج etabs


----------



## حسان777 (10 يوليو 2009)

أرجوا المساعدة عن كيفية تصميم الجسور الأرضية الرابطة بين هامات الركائز.​ 

مرفق طية الرسومات لسقف الدور الأرضي والأساسات لمبنى من طابقين مكاتب والأسقف نظام ال Hollow Core slab ولكني لقلة خبرتي لم اعرف كيفية تصميم الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الركائز PileCaps وهل تصمم فقط على حمل الحوائط فوقها وكيفية معاملة الخوازيق وادخالها في البرامج الهندسية مثل الساب والايتابس وغيرها ؟ وكيفية اعتبار ال Supports بين الجسور ال Foundation beams (FB) علمآ بأنني حللت المبنى بواسطة الايتابس وكان أكبر حمل للأعدة هو 230 طن Ult.load ومطلوب خوازيق أو أساسات متصلة للأساسات ولكن عند حساب الاساسات المتصلة Strip footing with beams كانت كبيرة لان اجهاد تحمت التربة منخفض جدآ 7.5 طن/م2 والركائز ارخص في هذه الحالة. ولدى تساؤل آخر هل من الضروري ربط هامات الركائز الوسطية ذات الركيزتين مع بعضها ام لا كما هو مبين في الرسم ؟ علمآ بأنني أنوي تحميل حوائط الدور الارضي مباشرة على ارضية خرسانية مع تسليح خفيف ( Slab on Grad ) ؟؟ أرجوا الافادة
اسف للأطالة ولكني أحببت أن أكون واضحآ قدر الأمكان.​ 
جزاكم الله خيرآ في هذا المنتدي الممتاز.​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztjgvj3mmhm​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xu5iclyzwky​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> أرجوا المساعدة عن كيفية تصميم الجسور الأرضية الرابطة بين هامات الركائز.​
> 
> مرفق طية الرسومات لسقف الدور الأرضي والأساسات لمبنى من طابقين مكاتب والأسقف نظام ال Hollow Core slab ولكني لقلة خبرتي لم اعرف كيفية تصميم الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الركائز PileCaps وهل تصمم فقط على حمل الحوائط فوقها وكيفية معاملة الخوازيق وادخالها في البرامج الهندسية مثل الساب والايتابس وغيرها ؟ وكيفية اعتبار ال Supports بين الجسور ال Foundation beams (FB) علمآ بأنني حللت المبنى بواسطة الايتابس وكان أكبر حمل للأعدة هو 230 طن Ult.load ومطلوب خوازيق أو أساسات متصلة للأساسات ولكن عند حساب الاساسات المتصلة Strip footing with beams كانت كبيرة لان اجهاد تحمت التربة منخفض جدآ 7.5 طن/م2 والركائز ارخص في هذه الحالة. ولدى تساؤل آخر هل من الضروري ربط هامات الركائز الوسطية ذات الركيزتين مع بعضها ام لا كما هو مبين في الرسم ؟ علمآ بأنني أنوي تحميل حوائط الدور الارضي مباشرة على ارضية خرسانية مع تسليح خفيف ( Slab on Grad ) ؟؟ أرجوا الافادة
> اسف للأطالة ولكني أحببت أن أكون واضحآ قدر الأمكان.​
> ...


السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لايمكنني الحديث بسهولة للانني في الواقع تخصني بعض المفردات بالعربية فيما يتعلق بالاساسات انصحك ببالبحث في المنتدى للموضوع المهندس محمد زايد حول المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90877.html
كما يمكنني ان اضيف انه بامكانك تصديرthe base على برنامج سيف ودراسة الجسور الرابطة كما تدرس اي مستوى فقط عليك النتباه الى انه لا يمكنك اخذ بعين الاعتبار اجهاد التربة لانك ستضع هذه الاساسات فوق pile وليس فوق التربة قصدي تختار SOIL PROPRETY / NONE وستلاحظ ان كانت المقاييس والتسليح موافق للكود المتبع وشكرا


----------



## حسان777 (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة ؟ م.فاطمةالمهاجرة الموقرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أشكرك على التكرم بالرد وأتمنى أن أعرف كيف يمكن تمثيل ال piles في برنامج safe ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة ؟ م.فاطمةالمهاجرة الموقرة
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أشكرك على التكرم بالرد وأتمنى أن أعرف كيف يمكن تمثيل ال piles في برنامج safe ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته لا شكر على واجب ولكنني لم اقل استعمال سيف لدراسة pile انا قلت الاساسات التي فوق الpile فانت ستضع حتما اساسات سواء منفصلة او غيرها هذه الاساسات يمكن دراستها على سيف اما pile فهناك برامج اخرى او يمكنك حسابها يدويا فانا لا اضن ان سيف مخصص لهذا النوع من الاساسات انا بالنسبة لي افضل دراستها يدويا بسبب الكود المستخدم لدينا وسابحث لك ان كان لدي بعض البرامج ربما على اكسيل وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2009)

وهذه بعض الملفات التي حملتها من المنتدى لكن لم استعملها اتمنى ان تجد فيها ما تطلبه او ان تساعدك ولو قليلا وشكرا


----------



## حسان777 (11 يوليو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته لا شكر على واجب ولكنني لم اقل استعمال سيف لدراسة pile انا قلت الاساسات التي فوق الpile فانت ستضع حتما اساسات سواء منفصلة او غيرها هذه الاساسات يمكن دراستها على سيف اما pile فهناك برامج اخرى او يمكنك حسابها يدويا فانا لا اضن ان سيف مخصص لهذا النوع من الاساسات انا بالنسبة لي افضل دراستها يدويا بسبب الكود المستخدم لدينا وسابحث لك ان كان لدي بعض البرامج ربما على اكسيل وشكرا


 
شكرآ على حسن وسرعة تجاوبك 
REGARDING PILECAPS DESIGN I ORADY DESIGN IT BUT MY MANES PROPLEM IS HOW TO DESING THE FOUNDATION BEAMS ie BEAMS CONNECTED THE PILECAPS . HOW TO REPRESENT PILES AS SUPPORTING POINTS TO THE PILECAP ITSELF AS A SPRING CONSTANT OR AS A SETTELMENT IN THE PILE AS IT'S ALLOWED FOR PILES TO SETTLE BY 5 mm . AND THEN HOW TO BE INPUT AT SAFE PROGRAM OR AT SAP2000 OR AT ETABS.

THANK YOU AND BEST REGARDS


----------



## ابونمه (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخت فاطمه المهاجره والاخوة المختصين ارجو شاكرا الاجابه علي الاسئلة التي وردت في المشاركة رقم (1110)
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> شكرآ على حسن وسرعة تجاوبك
> regarding pilecaps design i orady design it but my manes proplem is how to desing the foundation beams ie beams connected the pilecaps . How to represent piles as supporting points to the pilecap itself as a spring constant or as a settelment in the pile as it's allowed for piles to settle by 5 mm . And then how to be input at safe program or at sap2000 or at etabs.
> 
> Thank you and best regards


انت عند ما اعطيت مقايس الاساسات اعتبرتها اولية وبعد التحليل يمكنك اعتمادها او تغيرها انت وقت الي تعرف soil وتعرف soil subgrade proprieties انت عنداختيار الاساسات تختار proprity of soil none وبعد ما تعرف point spring proprities تحت كل البلاطات الي هي اساسات وتعطيها عند translation z ما يخصها مثل ما نعمل على الساب بطريقة دراسة الحصيرة بspring البرنامج يعطيك عند كل نقطة ما عاد عليها من حمل وستقارن مع ماعطاه لك المخبر من حدود تحمل pile اما دراسة البايل فتكون لحالو اعذرني سوف اعطيك التفاصيل لاحقا ان لم تفهمني وساحاول وشكرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (11 يوليو 2009)

شرح برنامج Safeللمهندس البارودي يحوي حلقة عن الخوازيق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389.html


----------



## الرائد900 (11 يوليو 2009)

أشكر المهندسين الكريمين على تفاعلهما وردهما


----------



## حسان777 (12 يوليو 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> شرح برنامج Safeللمهندس البارودي يحوي حلقة عن الخوازيق
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128389.html


 
اشكرك على تجاوبك ولكن أخي الكريم الاخ العزيز المهندس/ البارودي يشرح تصميم هامات الخوازيق وقد قمت بتصميمها فعليآ وهي موضحة بالرسومات المرفقة ولكن سؤالي عن كيفية تصميم الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الركائز ( PILECAPS) وتسمى بالسملات او جسور الاساسات fOUNDATION BEAMS هل تصمم فقط على حمل الحوائط فوقها أم التعامل مع هبوط محتمل للخوازيق وأخذة بالاعتبار وكيفية ادخال ذلك ببرنامج الساب أوغيرة من البرامج للخوازيق ؟
أي بوضوح السؤال عن تصميم جسور الربط بين ال PILE CAP وكيفية التعامل معها بوجود الخوازيق كدعائم للهامات المربوطة مع بعض بالجسور ؟؟

أرجوا أن يكون الأخ المهندس / البارودي أو م. ابو الجلول أو م. حسان2 أو م. ابو بكر موجودون بالمنتدي لاثرائنا بخبرتهم في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> اشكرك على تجاوبك ولكن أخي الكريم الاخ العزيز المهندس/ البارودي يشرح تصميم هامات الخوازيق وقد قمت بتصميمها فعليآ وهي موضحة بالرسومات المرفقة ولكن سؤالي عن كيفية تصميم الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الركائز ( PILECAPS) وتسمى بالسملات او جسور الاساسات fOUNDATION BEAMS هل تصمم فقط على حمل الحوائط فوقها أم التعامل مع هبوط محتمل للخوازيق وأخذة بالاعتبار وكيفية ادخال ذلك ببرنامج الساب أوغيرة من البرامج للخوازيق ؟
> أي بوضوح السؤال عن تصميم جسور الربط بين ال PILE CAP وكيفية التعامل معها بوجود الخوازيق كدعائم للهامات المربوطة مع بعض بالجسور ؟؟
> 
> أرجوا أن يكون الأخ المهندس / البارودي أو م. ابو الجلول أو م. حسان2 أو م. ابو بكر موجودون بالمنتدي لاثرائنا بخبرتهم في هذا الموضوع .


ان كان سؤالك يخص فقط الجسور التي تربط هذه الاساسات فانا اعتبرها جسور عادية حيث ستحمل بلاطة فوقها ذات سمك معين ويتم تحديد ابعادها تمام كما تحسب الكمرة العادية ومااردت توضيحه انك عند تمثيل هذه الكمرة يقوم البرنامج بالاخذ بعين الاعتبار بحسابها للشد وبما ان الاحمال تم تصديرها سياخذ بالحسبان كل الاحمال التي فوقها وحتى البلاطة ومثلا 






هذا ما افعله والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## حسان777 (12 يوليو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ان كان سؤالك يخص فقط الجسور التي تربط هذه الاساسات فانا اعتبرها جسور عادية حيث ستحمل بلاطة فوقها ذات سمك معين ويتم تحديد ابعادها تمام كما تحسب الكمرة العادية ومااردت توضيحه انك عند تمثيل هذه الكمرة يقوم البرنامج بالاخذ بعين الاعتبار بحسابها للشد وبما ان الاحمال تم تصديرها سياخذ بالحسبان كل الاحمال التي فوقها وحتى البلاطة ومثلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أختي الكريمة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اشكرك على اهتمامك واقدره وكما اوضحت من بداية الموضوع مشكلتي في الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الخوازيق حيث انها مرتبطة مباشرة بتلك الهامات وتلك مرتكزة على الخوازيق وهذه الخوازيق مرتكزة على طبقة الصخر اسفلها او تعمل جزئيآ بالاحتكاك حسب طبيعة التربة حولها وبالتالي يمكن اعتبارها كالاعمدة ويجب الاخذ بأي هبوط وتفاوت في الهبوط بين تلك الخوازيق ويقدر من 5ملم وأكثر حسب طبيعة الخازوق والتربة وعلى حد علمي يتوجب أن تصمم جسور الربط بين هامات الخوازيق لتأخذ اختلافات الهبوط بالحسبان وليس الحوائط فوقها فقط حيث ان بعضها قد يتواجد في اماكن لاحوائط فوقها. بالرسومات المرفقة سابقآ رسم لاسقف الدور الاول حيث صمم على اساس hollow core slabs مرتكزة على جسور خارجية فقط. كذلك ارفق رسم للقواعد تبين هامات الخوازيق وجسور الربط المقترحة بينها وبصراحة لم اجد مرجع لحساب تلك الحالة أو برنامج يتعامل معها وكلي أمل أن أجد ردآ من أحد الاخوة بهذا المنتدي العظيم وإلا فكيف ترسم بالمشاريع ولقد مر على اربع مشاريع نفذتها مع جسور رابطة بين الهامات. ؟؟

واشكرك مرة أخرى على اهتمامك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> أختي الكريمة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اشكرك على اهتمامك واقدره وكما اوضحت من بداية الموضوع مشكلتي في الجسور الرابطة بين هامات الخوازيق حيث انها مرتبطة مباشرة بتلك الهامات وتلك مرتكزة على الخوازيق وهذه الخوازيق مرتكزة على طبقة الصخر اسفلها او تعمل جزئيآ بالاحتكاك حسب طبيعة التربة حولها وبالتالي يمكن اعتبارها كالاعمدة ويجب الاخذ بأي هبوط وتفاوت في الهبوط بين تلك الخوازيق ويقدر من 5ملم وأكثر حسب طبيعة الخازوق والتربة وعلى حد علمي يتوجب أن تصمم جسور الربط بين هامات الخوازيق لتأخذ اختلافات الهبوط بالحسبان وليس الحوائط فوقها فقط حيث ان بعضها قد يتواجد في اماكن لاحوائط فوقها. بالرسومات المرفقة سابقآ رسم لاسقف الدور الاول حيث صمم على اساس hollow core slabs مرتكزة على جسور خارجية فقط. كذلك ارفق رسم للقواعد تبين هامات الخوازيق وجسور الربط المقترحة بينها وبصراحة لم اجد مرجع لحساب تلك الحالة أو برنامج يتعامل معها وكلي أمل أن أجد ردآ من أحد الاخوة بهذا المنتدي العظيم وإلا فكيف ترسم بالمشاريع ولقد مر على اربع مشاريع نفذتها مع جسور رابطة بين الهامات. ؟؟
> ...


اتمنى انني لا ازعجك فما قلته جدمنطقي وتمام انا اوافقك في تحليلك ولكن عند عمل تصميم الاساسات على حد علمي وان اخطات نبهني ارجوك عندما ناخذ الهبوط في الحسبان لا يؤثر في مقاييس الاساسات بل يعالج الهبوط في حد ذاته يعني مشكلة الهبوط قد تعالج بمثلا اعادت اختيار الاساسات الي فوق الخوازق يعني ان تختار raft fondation حيث يمكنك تفدي المشكلة على ما اعتقد لا ادري قد اكون مخطات في الحقيقة انا عند دراسة للخوازق اعتمد على raft fondation لانه قليلا ما يكون عندي عدد الطوابق محدود كحالتك ارجو انك فهمت وجهت نظري وشكرا


----------



## حسان777 (13 يوليو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اتمنى انني لا ازعجك فما قلته جدمنطقي وتمام انا اوافقك في تحليلك ولكن عند عمل تصميم الاساسات على حد علمي وان اخطات نبهني ارجوك عندما ناخذ الهبوط في الحسبان لا يؤثر في مقاييس الاساسات بل يعالج الهبوط في حد ذاته يعني مشكلة الهبوط قد تعالج بمثلا اعادت اختيار الاساسات الي فوق الخوازق يعني ان تختار raft fondation حيث يمكنك تفدي المشكلة على ما اعتقد لا ادري قد اكون مخطات في الحقيقة انا عند دراسة للخوازق اعتمد على raft fondation لانه قليلا ما يكون عندي عدد الطوابق محدود كحالتك ارجو انك فهمت وجهت نظري وشكرا


 


اشكرك اختي الكريمة ويبدوا انة لايوجد أحد غيرك بهذا المنتدى يتجاوب مع الموضوع لا ادرى هل هو صعـب ؟؟؟


----------



## AMANI FATHI (13 يوليو 2009)

hاخى الكريم السلامة عليكم ان تصميم ما يسمى بground beam يدويا اعتقدة انة صعب وانه لا يمكن اخز فرق الهبوط فى التصميم لانة بيعطى نسبة تسليح كبيرة جداااااا لزالك لابد من نمزجتة بالساب واى برنامج اخر وانا اعتقد ان فية فى المنتدى قد شاهدة من فترة برنامج يقوم بحساب ground beam والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## حسان777 (13 يوليو 2009)

amani fathi قال:


> hاخى الكريم السلامة عليكم ان تصميم ما يسمى بground beam يدويا اعتقدة انة صعب وانه لا يمكن اخز فرق الهبوط فى التصميم لانة بيعطى نسبة تسليح كبيرة جداااااا لزالك لابد من نمزجتة بالساب واى برنامج اخر وانا اعتقد ان فية فى المنتدى قد شاهدة من فترة برنامج يقوم بحساب ground beam والله اعلى واجل واعلم


 
اشكرك على الرد واجوا اذا بتعرف وصلة ذلك البرنامج ان تضعها لانني بحثت ولم اجدها


----------



## محمد السرساوى (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على كل مجهوداتكم الرائعة 
ولكن أرغب فى شىء مهم معظم المهندسين المستخدمين للبرامج الهندسيه يأخذ النتائج من العزم والقص فقط ولا أحد 
ينظر كثيرا إلى الإجهاد فى هذه البرامج 
وإنى أود أن أحصل على شىء يوضح فهم الإجهادات على الخرسانة وكيفية دراسة ذلك safe or unsafe
والمقصود بالإجهادات هى stress ( s11 s22 )وهكذا 
أرجو يكون الرد لديكم وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## سيف الهواري (13 يوليو 2009)

هل من الافضل ادخال حمل السلم مع السقف ام كل عل حدا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> اشكرك اختي الكريمة ويبدوا انة لايوجد أحد غيرك بهذا المنتدى يتجاوب مع الموضوع لا ادرى هل هو صعـب ؟؟؟


لماذا لا تطرح سؤالك خارج هذا الموضوع فسؤالك لا دخل له مع البرمجة انما هو سؤال في هندسة التصميم حتى يراه الاخرون غير اني اعتقد انه وقت العطلة كذلك حتى انا عند العطلة لا افتح النيت طبيعي


----------



## على شحاته محمود (14 يوليو 2009)

لدى سوال ضرورى بارك الله فيكم ألا وهو كيفية فتح ملفات ساب 12 على الإصدارات القديمه مثال اصدار 10 و11


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يوليو 2009)

على شحاته محمود قال:


> لدى سوال ضرورى بارك الله فيكم ألا وهو كيفية فتح ملفات ساب 12 على الإصدارات القديمه مثال اصدار 10 و11


اعتقد انه يمكنك فقط فعل عكس ذلك اي فتح ملفات الساب 10او11 في 12 فهو ليس كالاوتوكاد يمكنك من tools option open and save ان تعمل save وتختار الاصدار الذي تريد والله اعلم


----------



## MG_Z (14 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> اشكرك اختي الكريمة ويبدوا انة لايوجد أحد غيرك بهذا المنتدى يتجاوب مع الموضوع لا ادرى هل هو صعـب ؟؟؟



السلام عليكم ,,
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على التفاعل وإبداء الرأي ,,

يتم تمثيل الخوازيق داخل SAP2000 , SAFE كركيزة زنبركية (SPRING SUPPORT ) حيث نقوم برسم اماكن الخوازيق بنقاط ( JOINT ) ثم نقوم بتعيين ركائز زنبركية لكل نقطة , حيث نقوم بتحديد النقاط ثم عن طريق قائمة ASSIGN نختار : ASSIGN >> JOINT >> SPRINGS ...
ستظهر هذه النافذة ...





نقوم بتحديد SPRING STIFFNESS الخاص بـ TRANSLATION 3 فقط باعتبار ان الخازوق مصمم ليتحمل الأحمال الرأسية فقط , ونترك باقي القيم مساوية للصفر وهناك طريقتين لحساب قيمة TRANSLATION 3 :
الطريقة الأولى : ان يتم وضع ثابت الزنبرك مساويا لسعة الخازوق ( PILE CAPACITY ) , و يتم حساب سعة الخازوق طبقا لأحمال التشغيل ( WORKING LOADS ) قبل البدء في عمل النوذج للمنشأ ..
الطريقة الثانية : عن طريق المعادلة التالية :






و بالطبع يتم احتساب أن المنشأ بالكامل يرتكز على الخوازيق فقط و الخوازيق تتحمل الأحمال الرأسية فقط و لا تعطي سوى رد فعل رأسي لذا يجب أن نمنع الحركة الأفقية في اتجاه X , Y لكل نقاط القاعدة ( PILE CAP ) عن طريق JOINT RESTRAINTS وإلا سيكون المنشأ UNSTABLE ..
و الله الموفق ,,


----------



## ابونمه (14 يوليو 2009)

*اخوتي الكرام اجيبوني جزاكم الله خيرا سبق وان طرحت هذه الاسئلة*



ابونمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .لو سمحتم لدي سؤالين:-
> الاول:ماتفسير رد فعل بقيمه سالبه علي احدي الاعمده اي الحمل المحوري للعمود اصبح سالب
> الثاني:كيفية عمل الmetal shear panelsفي الساب وهي طريقه من طرق الretrofiting of excisting rc building يعني كانو عايز اعمل sheear wall من الحديد في مبني خرساني موجود (اود معرفة كيفية نمذجتها وطرق تنفيذها)
> اتمني ان تكون اسئلتي مفهومه
> وجزاكم الله الف خير واحسان


اخوتي الكرام اجيبوني جزاكم الله خيرا سبق وان طرحت هذه الاسئلة


----------



## shwan (14 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ممكن واحد يشرح لى فرق بين برنامج
staad pro
sap
etabs
اريد فرق جوهرى بينهم
وايضا اريد قول صحيح عن افضلهم حاليا من اكثر استخداما 
يعنا اى منهم افضل حاليا​


----------



## nobel40 (16 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> اشكرك اختي الكريمة ويبدوا انة لايوجد أحد غيرك بهذا المنتدى يتجاوب مع الموضوع لا ادرى هل هو صعـب ؟؟؟


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لتعريف ال SPRING للPILE

يتم الاتي

P = K * Δ 

Δ عباره عن هبوط في التربه و انضغاط في الخرسانه الخازوق

هناك مدرسه تعتبر هبوط التربه اسفل الPILE = 1سم
ولكن القيمه اصحيحه هي 1 % من قطر ال PILE
اما بالنسبه لانضغاط الخرسانه فهو PL/EA
وعليه

Δ = (Φ/100) + (PL/EA) 
  
P = K * Δ 
  
K = P/ Δ 
  
That mean for pile 90 cm with length 21.50 m with Fcu=300 E=14000 √fcu=24000000 kn 
And pile Capacity = 7500 kn 
  
Δ= 0.9/100 + (7500 x 21.5) / ( 24000000 * 0.636 ) 
 = 0.02 m 
  
K = 7500 / 0.019 = 383355 


هذه المعادله موجوده في الكود الكندي

وعليه نعمل ASSIGN
POIT
SPRING

و نضع قيمه ال K في TRANSLATION Z

وفي TRANSLATION X , Y نضع 10 % من قيمه ال K لكي يكون المنشا STABLE

ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت


----------



## ريان-1 (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ريان/مهندس ميكانيك أعمل في شركة مناشئ هيكلية(space frame) ومتخصصة ب steel structure
افضل برنامج لتحليل وتصميم هو safe او staad pro
واذا ممكن اعطائي التعليمي .
وشكرا


----------



## أبوالنصر (16 يوليو 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء
هل من الممكن تأكيس الأعمدة في SAP , ETABS كما هي في الأتوكاد ؟
بمعنى آخر عندما نستخدم أمر Extrusion في SAP & ETABS لتظهر لنا قطاعات الأعمدة و الكمرات و البلاطات كما هي في الطبيعة , نجد أن تأكيس العناصر يكون في منتصف مقطع العنصر "cross section" في حين أن معظم الأعمدة مثلا قد تكون محاورها علي بعد 6 أو 12 سم أو غير ذلك من وش العمود .
أرجو الإفادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يوليو 2009)

أبوالنصر قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء
> هل من الممكن تأكيس الأعمدة في sap , etabs كما هي في الأتوكاد ؟
> بمعنى آخر عندما نستخدم أمر extrusion في sap & etabs لتظهر لنا قطاعات الأعمدة و الكمرات و البلاطات كما هي في الطبيعة , نجد أن تأكيس العناصر يكون في منتصف مقطع العنصر "cross section" في حين أن معظم الأعمدة مثلا قد تكون محاورها علي بعد 6 أو 12 سم أو غير ذلك من وش العمود .
> أرجو الإفادة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز، الله يعطيك العافية  

بالنسبة لهذه النقطة بالذات، كنا قد تحدثنا عنها مطولاً سواء في هذا الموضوع أو في مواضيع أخرى منفردة.. 

خلاصة القول، في هذه البرامج الإنشائية، الاتصال يجب أن يكون محورياًحتى يتأمن استناد هذه العناصر على بعضها البعض... وحيث أن أحد أهداف هذه المحاور هي قراءة النتائج في المستويات المختلفة، هذا يعني أن تكون عند مراكز الأعمدة........ ولا مشكلة أبداً من كون المحاور في البرنامج مختلفة عن محاور التأكيس.....

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## ابونمه (16 يوليو 2009)

الف حمدا للسلامه الاخ الموقر/ ابو الحلول
والله افتقدناك وكيف لا وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر
وجزا الله الاخوه الكرام علي الاجابة علي الاسئلة
ودمتم لمنفعة الناس
ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يوليو 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> الف حمدا للسلامه الاخ الموقر/ ابو الحلول
> والله افتقدناك وكيف لا وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر
> وجزا الله الاخوه الكرام علي الاجابة علي الاسئلة
> ودمتم لمنفعة الناس
> ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز م. ابونمه، شكراً جزيلاً لك على كلماتك الطيبة، وبارك الله فيك...... 

الملتقى منور بوجودكم، ونحن نعكس ضياءكم  

وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير...... ​


----------



## tygo_m2 (17 يوليو 2009)

اخوان اذا ممكن فقط الفروقات بيت البرامج الثلاثة sap , etabs , safe وهل يمكن اخذ احد البرامج والاعتماد عليه كليا في التصميم دون البرامج الاخرى

اذا ممكن فقط شرح بالتفصيل لفروقات البرامج 

مع العلم انهم من نفس الشركة


----------



## ابونمه (17 يوليو 2009)

ابونمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .لو سمحتم لدي سؤالين:-
> الاول:ماتفسير رد فعل بقيمه سالبه علي احدي الاعمده اي الحمل المحوري للعمود اصبح سالب
> الثاني:كيفية عمل الmetal shear panelsفي الساب وهي طريقه من طرق الretrofiting of excisting RC building يعني كانو عايز اعمل sheear wall من الحديد في مبني خرساني موجود (اود معرفة كيفية نمذجتها وطرق تنفيذها)
> اتمني ان تكون اسئلتي مفهومه
> وجزاكم الله الف خير واحسان


 والسؤال الثالث كيف ادخل الshearwall علي الساب وكيف استخرج النتائج


----------



## asd salim (17 يوليو 2009)

safe can be used easily for analysis and design of plane slabs(roofs) 
how it can be used for ramps


----------



## ناانا (17 يوليو 2009)

اريد معرفه كيفيه دوران fixed supportارجو الرد


----------



## ناانا (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا فى بداياتى مع الساب وارجو معرفه كيفيه دوران fixed support على كمره


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2009)

ناانا قال:


> السلام عليكم انا فى بداياتى مع الساب وارجو معرفه كيفيه دوران fixed support على كمره


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أختنا الكريمة... أهلاً بك معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

بالنسبة لاستفسارك، لم أفهم حقيقةً مقصودك... ولكن ربما تجدين في هذا الموضوع بعض الفائدة :

ممكن سؤال عنsupport ‏(




1 2) 

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخوتي الاعزاء سؤال بسيط لو سمحتم:
عندما اقوم بتصدير سقف بناية من برنامج الايتاب الى سيف 12 
وعندما اقوم باستيرادها في السيف 12 
تضهر لى الرسالة التالية :

Error reading line 1173 line ignored

LINE LOAD "DEAD"B1"FZ M3 4.33689 E-19

وعند الضغط على OK في هذة الرسالة لعدة مرات يتم فتح البرنامج ولكن قيم احمال الجدران الموزعة على 
البيم غير موجودة 

فما الحل جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## amr hassanola (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لى فى منتداكم الكريم. اتمنى ان تكون مشاركاتى مفيدة باذن الله 
انا الان انتظر نتيجة نهاية العام للسنة النهائية (هندسة مدنية بالطبع)...وااثناء فترة مشروع التخرج قابلت بعض المشاكل عند استخدامى برامج الساب والايتابس ....المهم لا اطيل عليكم كان اكثرها استفزازا لى هو اننى عندما كنت اقوم بحل لبشة (او بلاطة) وعندما كنت اقوم بعملية التقسيم من خلال الاوتوكاد بامر(3dface)واقوم بعمل import واحل البلاطة او اللبشة تظهر ارقام ال deflection ارقام غير منطقية اطلاقا !!! ولكنها تكون منطقية جدا فى حالة التقسيم على الsap . طلبا اخر هل اجد فى هذا المنتدى فيديوهات وكتب لتعليم etabsوالpca column ?وسؤال اخير من فضلكم اذا كان مجال التصميم هو باذن الله مجال عملى فى الفترة الاولى لحياتى المهنية...ما هى اهم البرامج واهم المهارات التى يجب ان اجيدها وكيف يكون المهندس مميزا فى هذا المجال. شكرا واسف على الاطالة


----------



## MG_Z (20 يوليو 2009)

أبوالنصر قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء
> هل من الممكن تأكيس الأعمدة في SAP , ETABS كما هي في الأتوكاد ؟
> بمعنى آخر عندما نستخدم أمر Extrusion في SAP & ETABS لتظهر لنا قطاعات الأعمدة و الكمرات و البلاطات كما هي في الطبيعة , نجد أن تأكيس العناصر يكون في منتصف مقطع العنصر "cross section" في حين أن معظم الأعمدة مثلا قد تكون محاورها علي بعد 6 أو 12 سم أو غير ذلك من وش العمود .
> أرجو الإفادة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ,,

تم إفراد موضوع مستقل حول هذه النقطة مع شرح تفصيلي ..

شرح طريقة ترحيل العناصر عن المحاور في sap2000 وetabs


----------



## Abo Fares (20 يوليو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اخوان اذا ممكن فقط الفروقات بيت البرامج الثلاثة sap , etabs , safe وهل يمكن اخذ احد البرامج والاعتماد عليه كليا في التصميم دون البرامج الاخرى
> 
> اذا ممكن فقط شرح بالتفصيل لفروقات البرامج
> 
> مع العلم انهم من نفس الشركة


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.....

 اضغط هنا ... لتصل لمشاركة سابقة تتكلم عما تريد 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## tygo_m2 (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذي العزيز ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذي العزيز ابو الحلول


 
جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير ​


----------



## amr hassanola (21 يوليو 2009)

يا اخونا هوا ليه مافيش حد عايز يرد علية ؟.....ياجماعة دى اول مشاركة لية


----------



## nobel40 (21 يوليو 2009)

amr hassanola قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى منتداكم الكريم. اتمنى ان تكون مشاركاتى مفيدة باذن الله
> انا الان انتظر نتيجة نهاية العام للسنة النهائية (هندسة مدنية بالطبع)...وااثناء فترة مشروع التخرج قابلت بعض المشاكل عند استخدامى برامج الساب والايتابس ....المهم لا اطيل عليكم كان اكثرها استفزازا لى هو اننى عندما كنت اقوم بحل لبشة (او بلاطة) وعندما كنت اقوم بعملية التقسيم من خلال الاوتوكاد بامر(3dface)واقوم بعمل import واحل البلاطة او اللبشة تظهر ارقام ال deflection ارقام غير منطقية اطلاقا !!! ولكنها تكون منطقية جدا فى حالة التقسيم على الsap . طلبا اخر هل اجد فى هذا المنتدى فيديوهات وكتب لتعليم etabsوالpca column ?وسؤال اخير من فضلكم اذا كان مجال التصميم هو باذن الله مجال عملى فى الفترة الاولى لحياتى المهنية...ما هى اهم البرامج واهم المهارات التى يجب ان اجيدها وكيف يكون المهندس مميزا فى هذا المجال. شكرا واسف على الاطالة


 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالنسبه لوضوع انك لما بتعمل امبورت علي الساب بتلقي النتيجه غير منطقيه وعندما ترس داخل الساب تجدها منطقيه
اعتقد ان الخطأ في عمليه الامبورت من خلال الوحدات يعني ممكن مثلا تكون راس ال shells (3dface) بالمليمتر و سحبتها علي الساب بالمتر او تكون رسمها بالمتر بس نسييت تظبط و حدات البرنامج

بالنسبه كونك حديث التخرج انصحك تهتم بالكود قبل اهتمامك بالبرامج بمعني نسب الحديد الmax ,min
في العمده و الكمرات 
تراجع حدود الdeflection
ال punching ال shear

بحيث تكون ملم بمعظم المواضيع الهندسيه

تاكد ان هناك العديد من المهندسيين لا يعرف ان يصمم قاعده عليه 100 طن لعمود مربع 30x30 من غير الاكسل وللاسف ماينفعش طبعا تكون مهندس و متعرفش تشتغل مانيوال 

اما البرامج فهي الاساسيه من وجهت نظري
autocad -sap-etabs-excel-prokon-safe-

والله الموفق


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (21 يوليو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخوتي الاعزاء سؤال بسيط لو سمحتم:
> عندما اقوم بتصدير سقف بناية من برنامج الايتاب الى سيف 12
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ارجو ان لا تنسونا يا اخوان 
يعني فقط اريد ان اعرف لماذا عند تسليط حمولا ت الجدران على البيم في برنامج الايتاب 
وتصديرها الى السيف لا تظهر هذة الحمولات في السيف 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## amr hassanola (22 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس noble على نصائحك الجميلة وبالفعل انت كلامك مظبوط مش لازم ابدا اهتم بتعلم البرامج فقط وانسى الشغل اليدوى اللى هوة اصلا معمول بيه البرامج


----------



## waleedation (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي استفسار عاجل جدا جدا ارجو من اهل الخبرة تزويدي بما في جعبتهم من معلومات اتمنى ان تكون بميزان حسناتهم 
الاستفسار الاول اريد المرجع الهندسي ( الكود او فقرة الكود) التي تتكلم عن امكانية عدم إدخال طوابق الـ basement في الدراسة الزلزالية اذا كان هناك جدار مسلح يحيط بكامل البناء ( بكامل المرآب) وكان هذا المرآب وجدرانه تحت منسوب الارض الطبيعية , وفي حال عدم صحة هذه المعلومة هل يمكن اعتبار جدران المرأب المحيطة بالمبنى ضمن جملة الجدران المقاومة للزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاستفسار الثاني لدي transfer slab بسماكة 120 سم ماهي الاشتراطات الواجب تحقيقها في هذا العنصر الانشائي المجنون ما عدا ال deflection والتصميم على الانعطاف والقص الثاقب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mdsayed (22 يوليو 2009)

لوسمحتم عاوز اعرف طريقة تصنيف بلاطة wofl slab علي ال sap & etabs ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## م عصامو (22 يوليو 2009)

أتمنى من الخبيرين ببرنامج Etabs الاجابة عن استفساري 

هل يوجد اختلاف بطريقة الدراسة للأبنية الجمل الإنشائية المؤلفة من إطارات فقط عن المؤلفة من جدران قص بهذا البرنامج و اذا وجد اختلاف اتمنى توضيحه مشكورين سلفاً " طبعاً المقاومة للزلازل "

و لكم جزيل الشكر على متابعتكم الدائمة


----------



## م عصامو (22 يوليو 2009)

أتمنى الرد بأقصى سرعة للضرورة و مشكورين سلفاً


----------



## waleedation (23 يوليو 2009)

يا زملاء يا خبراء يا اخوان هل من مجيب عن استفساري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد أبو يوسف (23 يوليو 2009)

كيف أحصل على القيمة الفعلية ل معامل الترخيم للمدى الطويل long term وذلك فى برنامج safe


----------



## أحمد أبو يوسف (23 يوليو 2009)

عند وجود فرق فى منسوب كمرتين متجاورتين كيف أفصل بينهم فى برنامج safe
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أحمد أبو يوسف (23 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد الفرق الوحيد فى قيمة المعامل r فى تعريفك لنوع النظام الانشائى المستخدم--- والله أعلم


----------



## أحمد أبو يوسف (23 يوليو 2009)

فى حالة الtransfer slab يجب عليك أستخدام معامل أوميجا فاكتور فى حالات التجميع combinations والتى تكون قيمتها 2.8 (راجع
item 1630.3.1 + table 16-N فى كود ubc


----------



## Abo Fares (23 يوليو 2009)

waleedation قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لدي استفسار عاجل جدا جدا ارجو من اهل الخبرة تزويدي بما في جعبتهم من معلومات اتمنى ان تكون بميزان حسناتهم
> الاستفسار الاول اريد المرجع الهندسي ( الكود او فقرة الكود) التي تتكلم عن امكانية عدم إدخال طوابق الـ basement في الدراسة الزلزالية اذا كان هناك جدار مسلح يحيط بكامل البناء ( بكامل المرآب) وكان هذا المرآب وجدرانه تحت منسوب الارض الطبيعية , وفي حال عدم صحة هذه المعلومة هل يمكن اعتبار جدران المرأب المحيطة بالمبنى ضمن جملة الجدران المقاومة للزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الاستفسار الثاني لدي transfer slab بسماكة 120 سم ماهي الاشتراطات الواجب تحقيقها في هذا العنصر الانشائي المجنون ما عدا ال deflection والتصميم على الانعطاف والقص الثاقب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


waleedation قال:


> يا زملاء يا خبراء يا اخوان هل من مجيب عن استفساري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم... 

بالنسبة للاستفسار الأول.... لا أعتقد أن هذه الفقرة وردت في الكود، ولكنها نظرية صحيحة تماماً، وسأبحث عنها في الكود مساء اليوم بإذن الله... 

طالما أن القبو محاط تماماً بالجدران الخرسانية المسلحة (بشكل صندوق كامل)، يمكن أن نعتبر سقف هذا القبو هو النقطة الأدنى في البناء، أي الارتفاع من سقف هذا القبو إلى أعلى المبنى..... وذلك كون هذا المبنى موثوق تماماً عند طابق القبو.. 

يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بالنظر إلى الشكل المتشوه للمبنى.. تجد أن الانتقالات الأفقية عند هذا الطابق صغيرة جداً مقارنة بالانتقالات في الطوابق التي تعلوه، وذلك كون المبنى موثوق عند هذا الطابق..

ملاحظة... عبارة (الجدران محيطة بالقبو بالكامل) تختلف عن عبارة (محيطة بالمرآب)، حيث أنه وفي حالات عديدة نرى بأن مساحة الأقبية أكبر من مساحة باقي الطوابق نظراً لتواجد المرآب، وبالتالي فقد يتواجد المرآب فقط في القبو، وهذا يعني عمل فاصل هبوط يفصل بين كتلة البناء الكبيرة وكتلة المرآب الصغيرة المجاورة، وبالتالي فإن المرآب فقط هو المحاط بالجدران الخرسانية المسلحة وليس القبو الموجود ضمن حدود البناء المحددة بفاصل الهبوط، صح؟؟  يجب الانتباه إلى هذه النقطة جيداً... 

نعم هذه الجدران هي جدران استنادية، ولكنها في حال كونها جدران خرسانية مسلحة فإنها أيضاً تعمل على مقاومة الحمولات الزلزالية المطبقة، أي تعمل عمل جدران القص...

 بالنسبة للاستفسار الثاني.. أترك الإجابة لمن كان به خبيراً :61:، وأقترح أن تقوم بوضعه في موضوع جديد نظراً لكونه لا يتعلق بهذا الموضوع، وبالتالي لن ينتبه له الكثيرون من الزملاء هنا.. 

لك وللجميع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (23 يوليو 2009)

م عصامو قال:


> أتمنى من الخبيرين ببرنامج Etabs الاجابة عن استفساري
> 
> هل يوجد اختلاف بطريقة الدراسة للأبنية الجمل الإنشائية المؤلفة من إطارات فقط عن المؤلفة من جدران قص بهذا البرنامج و اذا وجد اختلاف اتمنى توضيحه مشكورين سلفاً " طبعاً المقاومة للزلازل "
> 
> و لكم جزيل الشكر على متابعتكم الدائمة


 


م عصامو قال:


> أتمنى الرد بأقصى سرعة للضرورة و مشكورين سلفاً


 


أحمد أبو يوسف قال:


> أعتقد الفرق الوحيد فى قيمة المعامل r فى تعريفك لنوع النظام الانشائى المستخدم--- والله أعلم


 
طبعاً أخي يوجد اختلاف.. 

الأمر الأهم هو كما ذكر الأخ أحمد أبو يوسف، المعامل R ، حيث أن هذه القيمة في الكود UBC97 بالنسبة للجملة الجدارية الخرسانية المسلحة هي 4.5 ، وأما بالنسبة للجملة المؤلفة من إطارات خاصة خرسانية مسلحة مقاومة للعزوم فهي 8 ......... ولكن اعتماد هذا النوع من الإطارات ليس بذاك الأمر السهل، فلها اشتراطات من حيث أبعاد المقاطع لعناصرها، ولها اشتراطات من حيث نسب التسليح، ولها اشتراطات من حيث تسليح العقد.. إلخ......

أيضاً عند التصميم، يجب القيام بالأمر التالي:
1- من قائمة design
2- concrete frame design
3- element type
4- sway special

تأكد من الانتقالات الأفقية كونها أكبر بكثير في حالة الإطارات.....

لك تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## شرف الديلمي (23 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا اخي الكريم 
انا سؤالي متعلق ببرنامج stad 
انا بعد ما نصبت البرنامج واشتغلت علية وصلت الى مرحلة analysis
لما احلل يطلعلي خطاء مكتوب فية لاتوجد ذاكرة كافية للتحليل مع العلم ان كمبيوتري فية ذاكرة فاضية كبيرة 
ارجو المعونة وشكرا سلفا


----------



## م عصامو (24 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر الك أخي أبو الحلول 

و وفقكم الله على هذا العمل الرائع و تقديم المساعدة 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يجب الدخول الى قائمة define من ثم الى materials وتغيير خواص مواد الستيل والكونكريت كما يفعل الكثير ام يمكن ترك الmaterials كما هي ولا يؤثر على نتائج الحل بالنسبة للساب والسيف والايتابس 
لان حقيقة شاهدت الكثير من الدروس للدكتور عاطف وللاستاذ ايمن والاستاذ طارق حقيقة بعضهم غير في خصائص الماتريال وبعضهم لم يغير ولكن جميعهم اعتمدو على ان الحل صحيح

ارجوا الافادة بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (24 يوليو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل يجب الدخول الى قائمة define من ثم الى materials وتغيير خواص مواد الستيل والكونكريت كما يفعل الكثير ام يمكن ترك الmaterials كما هي ولا يؤثر على نتائج الحل بالنسبة للساب والسيف والايتابس
> لان حقيقة شاهدت الكثير من الدروس للدكتور عاطف وللاستاذ ايمن والاستاذ طارق حقيقة بعضهم غير في خصائص الماتريال وبعضهم لم يغير ولكن جميعهم اعتمدو على ان الحل صحيح
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلاً أخي الكريم..

بالنسبة لتعريف خواص المواد، هو أمر مهم في مرحلة التصميم، وأما مرحلة التحليل (إيجاد القوى الداخليه) فلا علاقة لها بخواص المادة..

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## tygo_m2 (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الغالي ابو الحلول 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م عصامو (25 يوليو 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول شكرا على المساعدة السابقة 
و لدي طلب ان امكن 
هل يوجد اي ملفات تعليمية أو أمثلة أو كتب أو اي شيء عن دراسة الجمل الانشائية المؤلفة من اطارات 

و لك جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## Abo Fares (25 يوليو 2009)

م عصامو قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول شكرا على المساعدة السابقة
> و لدي طلب ان امكن
> هل يوجد اي ملفات تعليمية أو أمثلة أو كتب أو اي شيء عن دراسة الجمل الانشائية المؤلفة من اطارات
> 
> و لك جزيل الشكر سلفاً


 
أهلاً أخي..

جرب هذا الكتاب في هذا الموضوع:





كتاب.. (تصميم المباني لمقاومة الزلازل)..

​


----------



## MG_Z (25 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> بالنسبة لتعريف خواص المواد، هو أمر مهم في مرحلة التصميم، وأما مرحلة التحليل (إيجاد القوى الداخليه) فلا علاقة لها بخواص المادة..
> 
> لك تحيـــــاتي..​



السلام عليكم ,,
بدون أدنى شك خواص المادة تؤثر على نتائج التحليل والتصميم ..

على سبيل المثال خاصية الوزن الحجمي ( weight per unit volume ) يؤثر على حساب الوزن الذاتي للعناصر حيث يقوم البرنامج بحساب الوزن الذاتي ( own weight ) باستخدام القيمة المدخلة .. تخيل وزن الهيكل الخرساني كله يتم حسابه بناءا على هذه الخاصية ..

و كذلك معاير المرونة للمادة ( modulus of elasticity ) يؤثر على التشكلات الحادثة للمنشأ بعد التحليل ( deformation ) و تتغير قيم الإزاحات ( displacement ) لنقاط المنشأ عند تغيير هذه القيمة ...

بارك الله فيكم ,,


----------



## Abo Fares (26 يوليو 2009)

MG_Z قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> بدون أدنى شك خواص المادة تؤثر على نتائج التحليل والتصميم ..
> 
> على سبيل المثال خاصية الوزن الحجمي ( weight per unit volume ) يؤثر على حساب الوزن الذاتي للعناصر حيث يقوم البرنامج بحساب الوزن الذاتي ( own weight ) باستخدام القيمة المدخلة .. تخيل وزن الهيكل الخرساني كله يتم حسابه بناءا على هذه الخاصية ..
> ...


 
تمــــــــــــــــاماً 

جزاكم الله خيراً....​


----------



## mhmdfred (26 يوليو 2009)

محتاج مساعده فى موضوع تقسيم الشل قبل بدء التحليل فى حالة ما اذا كانت غير منتظمه يعنى فى حالة ربع او نصف دائره او جزء من دائره او جزء مثلث او شبه منحرف علما بانى قمت باستيراد الرسم من الاوتوكادوهل التقسيم فى ساب 12 مختلف


----------



## nobel40 (26 يوليو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> محتاج مساعده فى موضوع تقسيم الشل قبل بدء التحليل فى حالة ما اذا كانت غير منتظمه يعنى فى حالة ربع او نصف دائره او جزء من دائره او جزء مثلث او شبه منحرف علما بانى قمت باستيراد الرسم من الاوتوكادوهل التقسيم فى ساب 12 مختلف


 
انا مش فاهم قصدك بصراحه ياريت ترفق الملفات للاطلاع وشكرا


----------



## amr hassanola (27 يوليو 2009)

يا اخوانى المشكلة مازالت مطروحة عندى...رغم اننى تاكدت من الوحدات(كما قال لى اخ نوبل )لكن لاتزال هذه المشكلة وهى ان نتائج الحل على الساب تكون غير منطقيا تماما فى حالة تقسيم البلاطة او اللبشة على الاوتوكاد باستخدام امر 3dface ثم تصدير الملف للساب (وده طبعا بيكون اسهل )ولكن النتائج منطقيا تماما (عند التقسيم على الساب(وده طبعا بيكون اصعب وممل وبياخد وقت اطول) وهذا اثناء قيامى بمشروع التخرج...وبالمناسبة هذه المشكلة قابلها الكثير من زملائى!!!!!!بجد الموضوع بالنسبة لى اصبح كاللغز.....ثم هل فى مجال التصميم (فى الشغل) الاكثر استخداما اى تقسيم منهما؟ اعتقد التقسيم على الاوتوكاد اكثر عملية؟صح؟ ارجو الافادة


----------



## amr hassanola (27 يوليو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل يجب الدخول الى قائمة define من ثم الى materials وتغيير خواص مواد الستيل والكونكريت كما يفعل الكثير ام يمكن ترك الmaterials كما هي ولا يؤثر على نتائج الحل بالنسبة للساب والسيف والايتابس
> لان حقيقة شاهدت الكثير من الدروس للدكتور عاطف وللاستاذ ايمن والاستاذ طارق حقيقة بعضهم غير في خصائص الماتريال وبعضهم لم يغير ولكن جميعهم اعتمدو على ان الحل صحيح
> ...


 
بالطبع وبالتاكيد ان خواص المادة تؤثر فى النتائج للاسباب التى ذكرها اخوانى 
وايضا اتذكرانه عند القيام بحل منشات (غير محددة استاتيكيا) عند حلها مانيول باى طريقة من الطرق المعروفة مثل conj beam,virtual work ,double integration ,stiff method كان يظهر التيرم E I وبالطبع E هى التى تشير الى معاير المرونة والذى هو من اهم خواص المادة ويتاثر برتبة الخرسانة(فى حالة استخدام الخرسانة )


اما بخصوص عدم اهتمام بعض المهندسين عند الشرح بتغيير خواص المادة فهذا بالتاكيد من باب التسهيل لا اكثر فهم يتعاملون مباشرة مع القيم default فلا يضطر عند شرح كل مثال لتعريف خواص جديدة للخرسانة


----------



## محمد وجيه الظاظا (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
بعد التحية اود ان اسئل سؤال فى برنامج الساب عن كيفية عمل منحنى او نصف دائرة اوشكل دائرى بدون ان اعمله import from autocad وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nobel40 (27 يوليو 2009)

amr hassanola قال:


> يا اخوانى المشكلة مازالت مطروحة عندى...رغم اننى تاكدت من الوحدات(كما قال لى اخ نوبل )لكن لاتزال هذه المشكلة وهى ان نتائج الحل على الساب تكون غير منطقيا تماما فى حالة تقسيم البلاطة او اللبشة على الاوتوكاد باستخدام امر 3dface ثم تصدير الملف للساب (وده طبعا بيكون اسهل )ولكن النتائج منطقيا تماما (عند التقسيم على الساب(وده طبعا بيكون اصعب وممل وبياخد وقت اطول) وهذا اثناء قيامى بمشروع التخرج...وبالمناسبة هذه المشكلة قابلها الكثير من زملائى!!!!!!بجد الموضوع بالنسبة لى اصبح كاللغز.....ثم هل فى مجال التصميم (فى الشغل) الاكثر استخداما اى تقسيم منهما؟ اعتقد التقسيم على الاوتوكاد اكثر عملية؟صح؟ ارجو الافادة


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المتعارف عليه يا عزيزي (وهي مدارس) ان يكون معظم الرسم في ال اوتوكاد
بس برده في ناس بتحب ترسم علي الساب

اما بالنسبه لموضوع الملفات اللي بتقول عليها يا ريت ترفق اي ملف dxf عشان نشوف المشكله فين

انما انا طبعا شغال عادي و المشكله دي عمرها موجهتني

والله الموفق


----------



## عادل الهندي (27 يوليو 2009)

عند عمل الشبكة من ال 3df يجب التحقق من المحاور المحلية للعنصر local axis وضبطها كما يجب التحقق من ان جميع العناصر معرفة


----------



## amr hassanola (27 يوليو 2009)

عادل الهندي قال:


> عند عمل الشبكة من ال 3df يجب التحقق من المحاور المحلية للعنصر local axis وضبطها كما يجب التحقق من ان جميع العناصر معرفة


 
ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل اكثر اخ عادل ....اشعر اننى قتربت للسبب


----------



## amr hassanola (27 يوليو 2009)

محمد وجيه الظاظا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
> بعد التحية اود ان اسئل سؤال فى برنامج الساب عن كيفية عمل منحنى او نصف دائرة اوشكل دائرى بدون ان اعمله import from autocad وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 

من قائمة drawثم اضغطdraw frame/cable/tendon
يظهر لك المربع الخاص بلprop of opject
فى اول صف بدل ممكتوبstright fram اجعلها curved fram ثم حدد اول واخر نقطة للكيرف والخواص المطلوبة من مربع حوارى يظهر لك واضغط ok


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

انا اقصد ياحماعه اذا كان المبنى به اجزاء دورانيه او مشطوره وتم استيراد الملف من الاوتوكاد كيف يتم التقسيم قبل اجراء التحليل او بمعنى اعم ممكن لو سمحت تقولى افضل طريقه لتقسيم الشل والفرام المنت قبل عمل run علما بانى استخدم ساب12 (بعض الشروحات يتم تقسيمها الى .4*.4 مثلا او تقوم بتقسيم كل مساحه الى عدد معين من التقسيمات4*4 او 5*5 يعنى حسب المساحه ومشكور اخى نوبل على الاهتمام بالرد وياريت لو توضحلى النقطه دى لاهميتها


----------



## nobel40 (27 يوليو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> انا اقصد ياحماعه اذا كان المبنى به اجزاء دورانيه او مشطوره وتم استيراد الملف من الاوتوكاد كيف يتم التقسيم قبل اجراء التحليل او بمعنى اعم ممكن لو سمحت تقولى افضل طريقه لتقسيم الشل والفرام المنت قبل عمل run علما بانى استخدم ساب12 (بعض الشروحات يتم تقسيمها الى .4*.4 مثلا او تقوم بتقسيم كل مساحه الى عدد معين من التقسيمات4*4 او 5*5 يعنى حسب المساحه ومشكور اخى نوبل على الاهتمام بالرد وياريت لو توضحلى النقطه دى لاهميتها


 

كلما قل التقسيم زادت الدقه
والتقسيم يعتمد علي السبان
بمعني لو عندي مبني صغير وليكن فيلا
فيفضل ان تكون ال shell
50 cm x 50 cm 
aw 100 x100
اما اذا كانت البحور كبيره جدا و لتكن 16 م
فيفضل الا تقل عن متر * متر ولا تزيد عن 2متر *2متر

من الممكن ان تقسم بطريقتين
الاولي 
edit
edit areas
divide areas

وتكتب العدد الي هتقسم عليه

الثانيه
اختار الshell 
assign 
area
automatic area mesh

ومنها تختار ان يكون التقسيم بحيث لا تزيد المساحه للshell عن متر او 2 متر كما تريد
وهنا لا يظهر التقسيم الا بعد ال run

بالنسبه لل frame لا يشترط التقسيم الا في حالت ال releases او القطاعات المختلفه المتصله

حتي تشعر بافضل الطرق قم بعمل model صغير و قسمه 1متر ومره تانيه قسمه نص متر و قارن النتائج

هل هذه هي اجابت سؤالك ام اني قد فهمتك خطأ


----------



## nobel40 (27 يوليو 2009)

amr hassanola قال:


> يا اخوانى المشكلة مازالت مطروحة عندى...رغم اننى تاكدت من الوحدات(كما قال لى اخ نوبل )لكن لاتزال هذه المشكلة وهى ان نتائج الحل على الساب تكون غير منطقيا تماما فى حالة تقسيم البلاطة او اللبشة على الاوتوكاد باستخدام امر 3dface ثم تصدير الملف للساب (وده طبعا بيكون اسهل )ولكن النتائج منطقيا تماما (عند التقسيم على الساب(وده طبعا بيكون اصعب وممل وبياخد وقت اطول) وهذا اثناء قيامى بمشروع التخرج...وبالمناسبة هذه المشكلة قابلها الكثير من زملائى!!!!!!بجد الموضوع بالنسبة لى اصبح كاللغز.....ثم هل فى مجال التصميم (فى الشغل) الاكثر استخداما اى تقسيم منهما؟ اعتقد التقسيم على الاوتوكاد اكثر عملية؟صح؟ ارجو الافادة


 
المهندس عادل يقصد
انك اذا رسمت ال 3dface
باتجاه عقارب الساعه
تكون المحاور لاعلي
فتجد ان المومنت ال موجب سالب و السالب موجب
لذلك لابد من الرسم عكس العقارب
او تعدل الاتجاه من ال sap


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

بجد بشكرك جدا باقى بس نقطه صغيره لو افترضنا ان المساحه المطلوب تقسيمها مش مستطيله او مربعه مثلا جزء كم دائره او شبه منحرف كيف يمكن تقسيمها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار باقى التقسيمات فى البلاطه لضمان الاستمراريه


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

وصلتلك النقطه دى يـاخ نوبل اقصد مش المفترض ان الاستمراريه تكون موجوده لكامل البلاطه يعنى لو فى جزء مشطور او جزء من دائره او ربع دايره او مثلث او ... المهم انه مش منتظم اضمن ازاى انى اقسمه واقدر احقق الاستمراريه دى


----------



## nobel40 (27 يوليو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> بجد بشكرك جدا باقى بس نقطه صغيره لو افترضنا ان المساحه المطلوب تقسيمها مش مستطيله او مربعه مثلا جزء كم دائره او شبه منحرف كيف يمكن تقسيمها مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار باقى التقسيمات فى البلاطه لضمان الاستمراريه


 
بالنسبه للدورانات و البلاطات البارزه و كده
يفضل تقسيمها عل ال اوتوكاد
وانا بصراحه مبرسمش ولا بقسم اي حاجه علي الساب
شاهد الملف ده وانت هتفهم قصدي


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك نوبل معلش هتقل عليك اخر سؤال انت ازاى بستخدم الامر 3dface فى الاوتوكاد ولو سمحت بس باستفاضه معلش تقلت عليك بس ده العشم وتترد لك فى الافراح ان شاء الله


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

لانى كنت دايما برسم الشل وبقسمها على الساب ومش استخدمت الطريقه دى قبل كده


----------



## nobel40 (27 يوليو 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> الله يبارك فيك نوبل معلش هتقل عليك اخر سؤال انت ازاى بستخدم الامر 3dface فى الاوتوكاد ولو سمحت بس باستفاضه معلش تقلت عليك بس ده العشم وتترد لك فى الافراح ان شاء الله


 
مفيش تتقيل ولا حاجه يا باشا

انت بتعرف 3 layer
واحده shells
والتانيه frame
والتالته points او support
طبعا اي اسامي علي مزاجك

وبعدين
ترسم علي layer ال shell
3df زي منت عاوز
متر * متر مثلا
الامر هو 3f
وبترسم عكس عقارب الساعه
وبعد مترسم ال shellaya
المتر *متر
تعملها array بقي عدد كبير 
وتخده COPY وتحوطه في الجمب الثابت للمبني
وتمسح الزياده وتشد الباقي علي حدود المبني زي الملف الي بعتهولك

والFRAMEبترسمو LINE عادي

جرب وانا معاك


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يوليو 2009)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بس بجد خالص تقديرى واحترامى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed1981 (28 يوليو 2009)

سؤال في تقسيم البلاطات علي الساب؟
لو عندي بلاطه غير منتظمه الشكل كيف اقسمها ويكون تقسيم الكمر مثل تقسيم البلاطات؟


----------



## nobel40 (28 يوليو 2009)

ahmed1981 قال:


> سؤال في تقسيم البلاطات علي الساب؟
> لو عندي بلاطه غير منتظمه الشكل كيف اقسمها ويكون تقسيم الكمر مثل تقسيم البلاطات؟


 

مش فاهم قصدك بصراحه -- يا رييت توضح اكتر


----------



## ابراهيم البلتاجي (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ف الاول جزاك الله كل خير عل المجهود ال بتتواصل بيه
كان عندى استفسار 
-ف نمذجه المنشأ ثلاثى ابعاد و احنا بنعمل ريبليكيت ل البلاطات ماهو توصيف اتصال العمود مع الكمرات و البلاطات مع العلم ان اعتقد مينفعش تكون هنج ل ان كده هيكون لينك ميمبر (بس المفروض انه يشيل عزم ف حاله عدم وجود شير وول)
و لو كانت فرى بوينت برده مش مقنعه
-ادخال حمل الرياح و الزلازل عل خزان عالى؟؟؟؟؟؟(لو في اى مثال ممكن )
-موضوع 
what does it mean set modifiers
معلش طولت عليك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u136856.html


----------



## nobel40 (28 يوليو 2009)

ابراهيم البلتاجي قال:


> السلام عليكم ف الاول جزاك الله كل خير عل المجهود ال بتتواصل بيه
> كان عندى استفسار
> -ف نمذجه المنشأ ثلاثى ابعاد و احنا بنعمل ريبليكيت ل البلاطات ماهو توصيف اتصال العمود مع الكمرات و البلاطات مع العلم ان اعتقد مينفعش تكون هنج ل ان كده هيكون لينك ميمبر (بس المفروض انه يشيل عزم ف حاله عدم وجود شير وول)
> و لو كانت فرى بوينت برده مش مقنعه
> ...


 
من وجهت نظري بتكون العلاقه FIXATION
لانك بتنقل مومنت و شير
اما لو عملت RELEASE بيكون HINGE

مغنديش خزان بصراحه لو عندك ابعتو و نتناقش فيه

مش فاهم قصدك ايه ب what does it mean set modifiers


----------



## ابراهيم البلتاجي (28 يوليو 2009)

set modify 
ف خطوه توصيف القطاعات
موجود اوبشن ف المربع الحوارى ال بيظهر عند توصيف كل قطاع
ف ناس بتغير المعاملات الموجوده جوه ل العزوم


----------



## nobel40 (28 يوليو 2009)

ابراهيم البلتاجي قال:


> set modify
> ف خطوه توصيف القطاعات
> موجود اوبشن ف المربع الحوارى ال بيظهر عند توصيف كل قطاع
> ف ناس بتغير المعاملات الموجوده جوه ل العزوم


 
من خلال هذه ال factors
تتحكم في خواص القطاع
بمعني
ممكن تخلي البرنامج يهمل وزن القطاع لو انت مدخلو باديك
او تخلي القطاعات cracked بانك تحط النسبه بين i eff و ال icr في m11 , m22

كمان ممكن تتحكم اذا كنت مصمم القطاع يشيل torsion ولا لأ


----------



## ابراهيم البلتاجي (28 يوليو 2009)

طب لو فرضا هو ال بيحسب ال اون وييت و المنشأمثلا (
Water structures
يعنى القطاعات (uncracked
مغيرش اى حاجه ف المعاملات دى صح كده و لا؟؟؟؟


----------



## omarnasreldeen (29 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتوا يا اخوانى انا عاوز طريقة تصميم الكمرات والبلاطات على الاقل فى ملف وورد بطريقة ultimate باللغة العربية لو سمحتوا حتى لو باختصار شديد وجزاكم الله خيرا 

 تركستان الشرقية (القضية المنسية )


----------



## وردة الشرق (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ..... أنشاء الله نستفيد ***


----------



## step6 (30 يوليو 2009)

ahmed1981 قال:


> سؤال في تقسيم البلاطات علي الساب؟
> لو عندي بلاطه غير منتظمه الشكل كيف اقسمها ويكون تقسيم الكمر مثل تقسيم البلاطات؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاول يتم تقسيم البلاطات حسب اطولها كل متر فى متر او 1,5 فى 1,5 ثم بعد ذلك يتك تقسيم الكمر من خلال الامر edit line
ثم اختيار divide frame 
ثم اختيار break into inter section with selected joints


----------



## step6 (30 يوليو 2009)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> لو سمحتوا يا اخوانى انا عاوز طريقة تصميم الكمرات والبلاطات على الاقل فى ملف وورد بطريقة ultimate باللغة العربية لو سمحتوا حتى لو باختصار شديد وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> تركستان الشرقية (القضية المنسية )



السلام عليكم
طريقة ultimite تختلف عن طريقة working انها تقوم بحساب deformation الناتجة عن الاجهادات المختلفة حتى مرحلة ما قبل الانهيار مباشرة لذلك يتم زيادة الاحمال بضرب الاحمال الميتة في 1.4 والاحمال الحية في 1.6 في حالة زيادةالاحمال او ضرب الحمل الميت في 0.9 والحي في صفر في حالة تخفيض الحمل واليك ملف مرفق يساعدك في تصميم


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكلة صغيرة في برنامج sap v12.0
وهي عند حل مسألة ولو بسيطة في البلاطات بعد أن نقوم بتقسم البلاطات والكمرات تظهر رسالة
Error updating cases
وذلك
بعد عمل run analysis
فهل من مساعد بارك الله فيكم ؟


----------



## omarnasreldeen (31 يوليو 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طريقة ultimite تختلف عن طريقة working انها تقوم بحساب deformation الناتجة عن الاجهادات المختلفة حتى مرحلة ما قبل الانهيار مباشرة لذلك يتم زيادة الاحمال بضرب الاحمال الميتة في 1.4 والاحمال الحية في 1.6 في حالة زيادةالاحمال او ضرب الحمل الميت في 0.9 والحي في صفر في حالة تخفيض الحمل واليك ملف مرفق يساعدك في تصميم


شكر الله لك يا اخى ولكن اين هو الملف المرفق


----------



## Genral.Huncky (31 يوليو 2009)

طريقة ادخال بلاطة solid slab من الكاد الى الساب اتمنى ان اجد الدرس فيديو لانى لم افهمة من الموجود كتابة


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (31 يوليو 2009)

هل ينفع ضبط material لل concrete و غيرها مرة واحدة وحفظ البرنامج علي الضبط الخاص بي أم لابد من إعادة ضبطها في كل مرة


----------



## tygo_m2 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوان كيف يتم ادخال البلاطة في المباني ذات الجدران الحامة (بدون اعمدة) هل يتم ادخالها flat slab ام solid slab 

حقيقة يكثر عندنا البناء بالجدران المحملة (بدون اعمدة ) فلل وبيوت طابقين وثلاثة 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## step6 (31 يوليو 2009)

Genral.Huncky قال:


> طريقة ادخال بلاطة solid slab من الكاد الى الساب اتمنى ان اجد الدرس فيديو لانى لم افهمة من الموجود كتابة


السلام عليكم 
ساوضح لك خطوات الرسم من الكاد الي الساب
العناصر التي يعرفها الساب هي الركائز والبلاطات والكمرات 
عند فتح ملف اتوكاد يجب رسم كل من الثلاث عناصر السابقة ب layer مختلف حتي نفرق بينما في الساب 
نقوم برسم الكمرات بالامر line
رسم البلاطات بالامر 3dface من قائمة draw ثم اختيار modelingثم اختيار meshes
رسم الركائز بالامر point
ثم حفظ الملف في صيغة dxf
ثم فتحه عن طريق الساب وتعريف كل layer
انا افضل تقسيم البلاطات عن طريق الساب 
في حالة تقسيمها عن طريق الاتوكاد قم برسم بلاطة واحدة متر في متر وعمل امر array لها حتى لا يفهم الساب انهما بلاطتان


----------



## step6 (31 يوليو 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوان كيف يتم ادخال البلاطة في المباني ذات الجدران الحامة (بدون اعمدة) هل يتم ادخالها flat slab ام solid slab
> 
> ...


الافضل ادخالها علي اساس solid slab 
فالحمل ينتقل من البلاطات الي الكمرات الي الجدران الحاملة (عن نفسي اقوم بوضع ركائز كل متر عند الكمرات )


----------



## omarnasreldeen (1 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتوا يا اخوانى فى خطوة انا مش عارف اعملها فى الاتوكاد وهى انى لما باعمل الامر move لأى شكل وليكن مربع وادخل الاحداثيات وادوس انتر الشكل مبيتحركش فياريت حد يقولى ليه ويريت حد برضة يقولى الفصلة اللى بين الاحداثيات فين على الكيبورد هو فعلا الزر واو ولا لأ


----------



## tygo_m2 (1 أغسطس 2009)

step6 قال:


> الافضل ادخالها علي اساس solid slab
> فالحمل ينتقل من البلاطات الي الكمرات الي الجدران الحاملة (عن نفسي اقوم بوضع ركائز كل متر عند الكمرات )


 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذي العزيز

لكن نحن لا نعمل كمرات نحن نقوم بصب البلاطة مباشر على الجدار مع رفع قليلا عن الجدار 10 سم

هل هذا غلط ارى انه لا يوجد فيه مشاكل

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (1 أغسطس 2009)

*هل ينفع ضبط material لل concrete و غيرها مرة واحدة وحفظ البرنامج علي الضبط الخاص بي أم لابد من إعادة ضبطها في كل مرة*​


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء الافادة عن كيفية تصميم بلاطة 6.5*6.5م مائلة مثلثية وكيفيه نظامها الانشائى


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

محب الهندسة المدنية قال:


> هل ينفع ضبط material لل concrete و غيرها مرة واحدة وحفظ البرنامج علي الضبط الخاص بي أم لابد من إعادة ضبطها في كل مرة





محب الهندسة المدنية قال:


> *هل ينفع ضبط material لل concrete و غيرها مرة واحدة وحفظ البرنامج علي الضبط الخاص بي أم لابد من إعادة ضبطها في كل مرة*​





أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

عند اختيار (ملف جديد - new file)... تظهر لديك خيارات ثلاث:







باختيار choose.edb يمكنك أخذ جميع التعريفات من ملف تم عمله مسبقاً، سواء كان التعريف للمواد أو للمقاطع أو للأحمال أو لتراكيب الأحمال... 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> لو سمحتوا يا اخوانى فى خطوة انا مش عارف اعملها فى الاتوكاد وهى انى لما باعمل الامر move لأى شكل وليكن مربع وادخل الاحداثيات وادوس انتر الشكل مبيتحركش فياريت حد يقولى ليه ويريت حد برضة يقولى الفصلة اللى بين الاحداثيات فين على الكيبورد هو فعلا الزر واو ولا لأ


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز.. 

بالنسبة لتنفيذ أمر move، يتم كالتالي:

1- من القائمة modify نختار move ... أو من خلال إدخال الأوامر في مربع الـ command يمكن كتابة m ومن ثم الضغط على enter
2- يتم اختيار الشكل المراد نقله ، ومن ثم نضغط على enter
3- نقوم بإدخال إحداثيات النقطة التي نريد النقل منها (سواء بإدخال الإحداثيات في مربع الأوامر ، ومن ثم الضغط على enter، أو من خلال اختيار نقطة بالماوس)
4- نقوم بإدخال إحداثيات النقطة التي نريد الوصول إليها، أو المسافة التي نريد النقل وفقها

هذه خطوات مختصرة سريعة.. يجب الاطلاع على أحد الملفات أو الكتب التعليمية حتى يمكنك الرسم

الفاصلة هي حرف الواو، نعم، ولكن عند إدخال الإحداثيات يجب الانتباه إلى أن الإحداثيات هي وفق مبدأ الإحداثيات لجملة الإحداثيات العامة... أما إن أردنا أن يكون المبدأ هو نقطة الرسم، فيجب استخدام @ قبل وضع الإحداثيات مباشرة.. 

لك تحيـــــاتي..
​


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو من الخوه المشاركين الرد علي


----------



## mhmdfred (1 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد المشكله فى اوتوكاد 2008 بس اغلق الوندو ديناميك خليها غير فعاله وقوم بالنقل زى ما شرح الاخ ابو الحلول


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكني اتكلم على برنامج sap v 12.0
فكيف أصل إلى هذا الإختيار ؟
معذرة
أصل الواحد لسه جديد في البرنامج


----------



## omarnasreldeen (1 أغسطس 2009)

mhmdfred قال:


> اعتقد المشكله فى اوتوكاد 2008 بس اغلق الوندو ديناميك خليها غير فعاله وقوم بالنقل زى ما شرح الاخ ابو الحلول


جزاك الله جيرا يا خى فى الله فعلا انا جربت ايقاف الدينامك وفعلا ادخلت الاحداثيات وطلعت تمام وشكر الله لك انت والأخ ابو الحلول على الرد


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

محب الهندسة المدنية قال:


> *هل ينفع ضبط material لل concrete و غيرها مرة واحدة وحفظ البرنامج علي الضبط الخاص بي أم لابد من إعادة ضبطها في كل مرة*​







أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> 
> عند اختيار (ملف جديد - new file)... تظهر لديك خيارات ثلاث:
> 
> ...


 


محب الهندسة المدنية قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكني اتكلم على برنامج sap v 12.0
> فكيف أصل إلى هذا الإختيار ؟
> معذرة
> أصل الواحد لسه جديد في البرنامج


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

تماماً، أنا تحدثت عن برنامج ETABS .. أما عن SAP12 ، فيمكن العمل بصورة مشابهة إلى حد ما.. 

1- من خلال اختيار ملف جديد من قائمة file
2- نختار الخيار المبين في الصورة.. 





3- نختار الملف الذي نريد استيراد الخواص منه

لك تحيـــــــاتي..[/CENTER]


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أبو الحلول


----------



## علي صاحب (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكله في ساب2000 هي ان ادخال السبورتات من الواقع الى البرنامج لا اعرفها.ولا اعرف متى نستخدم البن سبورت او الفكس سبورت


----------



## omarnasreldeen (3 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتوا مساعدة عاجلة لو سمحتو انا نزلت sap2000 v12 امبارح وجيت اسطبة قالى ان القرص Dليس به مساحه كافية ثم اخترت له مسار اخر على دريف اخر به مساحة كافية جدا ولكن ايضا مش عاوز يتسطب ومش عارف اعمل ايه لو سمحتو حد يقلى حل واللى يقدر ينزل شرح بالصور ينزلها لو سمحتو


----------



## Sadeq (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الـ Analysis Options في الـ ETABS*

مرحبا أخوتي...

يوجد في برنامج الـ ETABS خيارات الـ Analysis Options والتي تحدد كيف يقوم البرنامج بحل المبنى، ولكن هذه الخيارات معقده بعض الشيء، فهل يملك أحدكم شرحاً كافياً يحدد اي الخيارات المناسبة لاي المباني بالضبط،

مثلاً، هنالك في خيارات يمكنك اختيار الخيار: Dynamic Analysis وبداخله نوعين من التحليل: Eigenvectors والآخر Ritz Vector، كيف يمكنني ادخال مدخلات هذه الخيارات ومتى استخدم كل واحد منهم، والخيار الثاني: Include P-Delta وكيف أستخدمه وما هي المدخلات المطلوبه،

أرجو من لديه الخبره في استخدام هذه المدخلات يفيدنا بها، وذلك لأثرها الشديد على نتائج التحليل.

وشكراً ..


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخواني الكرام مالمقصود ب punching في برنامج safe12 وماذا تعني القيم التي تضهر عند االاعمددة 
مثلا 0.35 وفي حالة faild ماهو الاجراء الذي نتبعة برجاء التوضيح لو سمحتم


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (3 أغسطس 2009)

عندى كمرة زات بحر 4m متصل بها كابولى 2m عند حلها من خلال ساب 2000 يكون العزوم مختلف عن الحل اليدوى؟ وصف الكمرة من الشمال الى اليمين تبدا بركيزة fixed ثم بحر 4mثم ركيزةrolar ثم كابولى 2m ؟ وصف الاحمال ؟ عبارة عن 10ton فقط لاغير عند طرف الكابولى(حمل مركز) الناتج من خلال الحل اليدوى؟ كان عبارة عن عزوم قدرة20m ton عند الركيزة الrolar و10m ton عند الركيزة ال fixed ولكن الحل من خلال ساب عبارخ عن 20m ton عند الrolarوكان العزوم اقل من 10m ton عند الfixed ماهو السبب فى زللك؟؟؟


----------



## Sadeq (3 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني الكرام مالمقصود ب punching في برنامج safe12 وماذا تعني القيم التي تضهر عند االاعمددة
> مثلا 0.35 وفي حالة faild ماهو الاجراء الذي نتبعة برجاء التوضيح لو سمحتم



الـ Punching هو حالة اختراق العامود للسقف وسقوطه، وهذا يحدث عندما يكون الوزن على السقف عالي ويتركز الدعم في نقطه مركزه واحده فقط، فبالتالي يسقط السقف، والقيم التي يعطيك إياها برنامج الـSAFE هي قيم الـ Actual Punching Shear/Punching Shear Capacity 

فلو ظهرت لديك القيمه أعلى من الواحد الصحيح فهذا يعني ان السقف لن يتحمل هذا الشيير وسيسقط، وما عليك هو أن تضع Drop Pannels أو تزود الـ Thickness للسقف.

وشكراً ..


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 أغسطس 2009)

Sadeq قال:


> الـ Punching هو حالة اختراق العامود للسقف وسقوطه، وهذا يحدث عندما يكون الوزن على السقف عالي ويتركز الدعم في نقطه مركزه واحده فقط، فبالتالي يسقط السقف، والقيم التي يعطيك إياها برنامج الـSAFE هي قيم الـ Actual Punching Shear/Punching Shear Capacity
> 
> فلو ظهرت لديك القيمه أعلى من الواحد الصحيح فهذا يعني ان السقف لن يتحمل هذا الشيير وسيسقط، وما عليك هو أن تضع Drop Pannels أو تزود الـ Thickness للسقف.
> 
> وشكراً ..


 

الف الف شكر اخي الكريم :12: لقد افدتني جدا بهذة المعلومة التي لم اكن اعرفها فجزاك الله 
خير الجزاء 
وبقي شي بسيط اذا كانت القيمة اقل من الواحد الصحيح كما ذكرت حضرتك مثلا 0.35 
فماذا نعمل 
ام هذا يدل على ان السقف محقق في punching 

ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
دائما نتعبك معانا 
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## Sadeq (4 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> الف الف شكر اخي الكريم :12: لقد افدتني جدا بهذة المعلومة التي لم اكن اعرفها فجزاك الله
> خير الجزاء
> وبقي شي بسيط اذا كانت القيمة اقل من الواحد الصحيح كما ذكرت حضرتك مثلا 0.35
> فماذا نعمل
> ...



إذا كانت القيمه أقل من الواحد فهذا يعني أن السقف آمن من ناحيه الـ Punching، فلا داعي للقلق، وكلما اقتربت النتيجه من الواحد الصحيح كلما قل الأمان، ولكن طالما أنت أقل من الواحد فتابع التصميم وليس لديك مشكلة، مع أني ارغب في التنويه إلى أن قيمة 0.35 نسبة تأمين عاليه بعض الشيء، وتعني أنو يمكنك تقليل تخانت السقف قليلاً لتوفير المال.

وشكراً ..


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

pls how the dom is designed using safe or sap


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

pls i asked before..how the ramp is designed using safe....
it is really so important topic...


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

pls i need the links for the last versions for sap,etaps and safe with their cracks
thanks in advance


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

Pls Eng. Abo alhaelol and Eng. Fatma Almohajira

I sudject u upload a structure or slab which is bnot easy to modle and let all the engineers try to model and solve it..and we will discuss the anlysis and sedign of that structure..
this method will help all engineer to improve their knoweldge and experiance
regards


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

why we usually get problems while automeshing the slabs in etabs....
Is the software is not perfect,what we do to solve this problems and when we can ignour the warrnings given by the Etabs
while we seldom get worrnings from Safe
im really surprised


----------



## asd salim (4 أغسطس 2009)

In staadpro the load can be added easily without need to add the slabs by using fload command
but in etabs i think we must add the slabs which usually make problems to us
is there any way to add the slab loads without modleing them
of couse we can add the load to beams as uniform load but this is lengthy way..
wish i can read ur proposals


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمتو الله وبركاتة
كيف يا اخلى ادخل مودل من الكاد الى الساب الى الاتابس الى الساف


----------



## الجنائن المعلقه (8 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا أخواني الاعزاء احب ان اشكر كل الاخوة المساهمين في هذا المنتدى لما فيه من فائدة تعم الجميع بتبادل الخبرات .... وانا لي ثلاثة اسئله لم اجد لهما تفسير ياريت ان احصل على اجابة من احد اصحاب الخبرة في استخدام برامج التصميم الساب والايتابس:
1- المطلوب مني تصميم بناء منحني (كل البناء يكون بشكل قوس ) كيف يتم ادخال شبكة gridعلما ان غرف كل طابق موزعه على طول القوس وبابعاد مختلفة 
2- المطلوب مني استبدال الاعمده والكمرات بحيطان جاهزة (prefabricated walls)اي تكون هذه المقاطع الجاهزة هي الحامله للبناء فكيف يتم تحديد المساند لهذه الحيطان مع السقف ....أهي joint واذا كان جوينت فباي اتجاه يكون ال restrain
3- وبالنسبه لهذه الحاله (shear walls)ايهما يفضل استخدام الساب ام الايتابس


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (9 أغسطس 2009)

كيف يمكن حل البلاطة الساقطة في الساب ؟


----------



## life for rent (11 أغسطس 2009)

نفسى اعرف احمل ال shell element على انهى وجه مع local 3 عكسه (مع اللون الاحمر ولا الوردى)؟؟
فى حالة البلاطة الافقية XY وفى حالة الخزان الرأسى مثلا cylinder??? هل دايما احط الحمل على اللون الاحمر؟؟ طب ليه؟؟ ولو لاء طب ايه هى القاعدة الصحيحة لوضوع الحمل على ال shell??
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bahi-dz (11 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
أنا عندي مشكلة في تنصيب الساب سواء كان 11 أو 12 و حتى V14
و هي أنني عند تشغيل البرنامج و البدء في في عمل جديد فإنني و بعد ضغطي 
عل أيقونة grid only يتوقف البرنامج عن العمل و لا ينتقل للمرحلة المقبلة 
أما في حالة اختياري لاحدى الأيقونات الأخرى كـ 2d frame أو 3d frame 
فإن البرنامج يستمر بالعمل لكن بمجرد الضغط على كليك يمين تأتي رسالة بأن 
البرنامج سوف يقفل بسبب خطأ ما.
أرجو أن تفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا لمن يعرف حلا لهذه المشكلة علما بأنني 
أعدت تنصيب البرامج مع الكراكات عدة مرات بدون فائدة.*​


----------



## nobel40 (11 أغسطس 2009)

life for rent قال:


> نفسى اعرف احمل ال shell element على انهى وجه مع local 3 عكسه (مع اللون الاحمر ولا الوردى)؟؟
> فى حالة البلاطة الافقية XY وفى حالة الخزان الرأسى مثلا cylinder??? هل دايما احط الحمل على اللون الاحمر؟؟ طب ليه؟؟ ولو لاء طب ايه هى القاعدة الصحيحة لوضوع الحمل على ال shell??
> جزاكم الله كل خير


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لابد ان يكون الون الاحمر هو الاعلي في حاله البلاطه الافقيه

اما في حال الخزان الراسي لا يهم ولكن يجب انت تحافظ علي اتجاه ال local axes بمعني ان ياما كل الاحمر جوه او كل الاحمر بره


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني عندي استفسار بخصوص رسم beam الخارجي في برنامج الايتاب 
حيث انة يرسم في مركز خطوط الشبكة (يعني في مركز الاعمدة ) بحيث لا يولد عزم على العمود 
فكيف استطيع رسمة اذا كان مركزة ليس نفس مركز العمود 
وكذلك بحيث يكون منطبق على السقف من الخارج 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asd salim (13 أغسطس 2009)

محب الهندسة المدنية قال:


> كيف يمكن حل البلاطة الساقطة في الساب ؟


 
what u mean pls by that..pls give more details or any sketch so we can answer you


----------



## asd salim (13 أغسطس 2009)

pls i asked many questions...but till now no answer....wish we never pass any question witthout answering it.regards....


----------



## asd salim (13 أغسطس 2009)

dear civil engineersi like to inform you that i am getting some problems with the structural softwares such as ETABS, STAADPRO, etc...that the antivirus deletes the crack files so thesoftware wil never work any more.so i like the engineers to care alot when they run the antiviruses.regards


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني عندي استفسار بخصوص رسم beam الخارجي في برنامج الايتاب
> حيث انة يرسم في مركز خطوط الشبكة (يعني في مركز الاعمدة ) بحيث لا يولد عزم على العمود
> ...



أهلاً أخي العزيز، بارك الله فيك.. 

يمكنك الاطلاع على الموضوع المفيد التالي: 

شرح طريقة ترحيل العناصر عن المحاور في sap2000 وetabs 

لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2009)

asd salim قال:


> pls i asked many questions...but till now no answer....wish we never pass any question witthout answering it.regards....


أهلاً أخي العزيز، الله يعطيك العافية.. 

بالنسبة للأسئلة، في ظل غياب الأخ المتطوع صاحب الموضوع (م. زياد جمعة)، لا يوجد أي أخ متخصص للإجابة على الأسئلة... كل منا يجيب في ظل عدد من الأمور : 
1- استطاعته على تقديم المفيد في إجابته
2- وقته الكافي للاطلاع على الأسئلة والإجابة عليها

أتمنى أن يتم التعاون بين الجميع حتى نستفيد جميعاً...



asd salim قال:


> dear civil engineersi like to inform you that i am getting some problems with the structural softwares such as etabs, staadpro, etc...that the antivirus deletes the crack files so thesoftware wil never work any more.so i like the engineers to care alot when they run the antiviruses.regards


مشكور على النصيحة، ولكن أعتقد أن المشكلة ليست من برنامج مضاد الفيروسات وإنما هي من ملف الكراك الذي يحتوي فايروساً، صح؟؟  

جزاك الله خيراً، ولك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## life for rent (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للرد والاهتمام ........جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (13 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي العزيز، بارك الله فيك..​
> يمكنك الاطلاع على الموضوع المفيد التالي:​
> شرح طريقة ترحيل العناصر عن المحاور في sap2000 وetabs​
> لك تحيــــــــاتي..​


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو الحلول ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
اخي الكريم لو سمحت لي سوف اقوم بشرح المحاور المحلية للعناصر الانشائية حسب فهمي المتواضع 
لاني وكما لاحظت ان طريقة ترحيل العناصر الانشائية تعتمد على فهمنا للمحاور المحلية 
وارجو من حضرتك او بقية الاعضاء التصحيح لو كان هناك خطا ما او تاكيد هذة المعلومات 
حتى يستفيد منها بقية الاعضاء ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما 

اولا - المحاور المحلية بالنسبة ل beam 
1- المحور 1 لونة احمر وهو موازي ل beam 
2- المحور 2 لونة ابيض باتجاة شاقولي للاعلى موازي لمحور z 
3- المحور 3 لونة ازرق فاتح باتجاة افقي والذي يتولد علية العزم m 33 اليس كذلك ...؟ وحسب قاعدة الكف اليمنى 

ثانيا- المحاور المحلية ل column 
1- المحور 1 لونة احمر موازي للعمود باتجاة محور z 
2- المحور 2 لونة ابيض افقي باتجاة محور x 
3- المحور 3 لونة ازرق فاتح افقي موازي لمحور y 

ثالثا - المحاور المحلية ل slab 
1- المحور 1 لونة احمر موازي للسقف باتجاة محور x والذي يتولد علية m11 
2- المحور 2 لونة ابيض موازي للسقف باتجاة محور y والذي يتولد علية m22 وحسب قاعدة الكف اليمنى 
3- المحور 3 لونة ازرق فاتح عمودي على السقف باتجاة محور z 

وبناء على ما تقدم وكمثال بسيط اذا اردنا ترحيل beam باتجاة محور y الكلوبل فقط مسافة 10 سم مثلا لكي يصبح وجة beam الخارجي منطبق
على وجة العمود الخارجي 
نختار البيم ثم نذهب 
assign > frame line > insertion point > 
ثم نحدد الاحداثيات local ثم نكتب في الخانة رقم 3 10 سم بالنسبة end i وكذلك بالنسبة end j 
ولكن المشكلة التي ضهرت لي ان البيم تحرك 10 سم باتجاة y وكذلك بالتجاة محور z

يعني باختصار شديد جدا
لو عندي beam موازي لمحور x واريد تحريكة مسافة 10 سم مثلا باتجاة محور y لكي يصبح وجههة الخارجي منطبق على وجة العمود من الخارج
كيف اعمل ذلك من دون ما يتحرك باتجاة محور z 

وما معنى :
Do not transform stiffnes for offset frame centroid 

واعذروني على الاطالة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (15 أغسطس 2009)

بالله عليكم ابغي كتاب او دروس شرح الخزنات ارضية او علوية بالساب


----------



## محمودشمس (15 أغسطس 2009)

كيفية تصميم خزان ارضي عن طريق الساب
يكرمكم ربنا


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (15 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل بالمنتدى
لدى صالة بأبعاد 10متر * 11.30 ومطلوب تصميمها SOLID SLAB وليس اى نظام آخر بحيث لا يوجد أى أعمدة بالمنتصف وعند تمثيلها فى الساب والسيف والأوريون كانت النتائج كالتالى:-
فى الساب
الترخيم = 3.3 سم والعزم الموجب = 18 طن.متر وذلك بوضع SLAB MODIFIER =1
الترخيم = 8 سم والعزم الموجب = 15 طن.متر وذلك بوضع SLAB MODIFIER =0.25 
فى السيف
نفس النتائج الأولى للساب ( الترخيم = 3.3 سم والعزم الموجب = 18 طن.متر حيث لم أعرف كيفية تغيير ال SLAB MODIFIER)
فى أوريون 
الترخيم = 4.97 سم والعزم الموجب = 20 طن.متر وذلك بدون عمل أى تعديل (عند عمل شريحة فى الإتجاه الأفقى يضع تسليح العزم على الشريحة ولكن يقول أن نسبةL/d actual > L/d allowable 
الترخيم = 8 سم والعزم الموجب = 15 طن.متر وذلك عند اختيار slab stiffness multiblier = .25 

السؤال:-

1- أى قيمة أعتمدها؟
2- هل قيمة الترخيم الناتجة من برنامج أوريون أقسمها على فاكتور أم لا حيث انة عندما تظهر خطوط كنتور الترخيم يظهر بجانبها (G+Q) * F أى نتيجة الأحمال القصوى والمفروض ان الترخيم نتيجة أحمال التشغيل؟


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (15 أغسطس 2009)

على فكرة كنت قد فرضت سمك البلاطة 35 سم


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (15 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذا الجهد الفعال حقا .. لكن لدى بعض الاسئله ارجو الرد عليها
1-لماذا يفضل استخدام برنامج etabs لحل المنشآت الطويله او ناطحات السحاب ولا نستخدم برنامج الساب
2- ما الفرق الجوهرى بين برنامج safe & sap
3- فى اظهار التحليل فى البلاطات :- ما معنى M12 & M21 نفسى افهم المقصود بيها ايه كمان معنى v11 مثلا بكل رموزها ايضا v max و F max 
4- ازاى بدخل احداثيات نقط من معادله معروفه من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد
انا عارف والله انى طولت عليك بس سامحنى لان دى اسئله احتارت فيها بجد
مستنى ردك بفارغ الصبر... وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mahmod awad (16 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ احمد لو سمحت سؤال في السيف
العزوم السالبه فوق الاعمده هل ناخذ اقصي قيمه فوق العمود ام ناخذ القيمه علي وش العمود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## booki (17 أغسطس 2009)

سلام غليكم ياريت حد يفيدني انا لسه بتعلم برنامج ايتاب جديد وكنت عايزه ااعرف هل البرنامج بيستخدم كود مصري


----------



## nobel40 (17 أغسطس 2009)

booki قال:


> سلام غليكم ياريت حد يفيدني انا لسه بتعلم برنامج ايتاب جديد وكنت عايزه ااعرف هل البرنامج بيستخدم كود مصري


 
لا يستخدم الكود المصري
الكود الامريكي والانجليزي والاوروبي---وهناك اصدارات تحتوي علي الكود الكندي والهندي والايطالي


----------



## nobel40 (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبه للايتاب 

سهوله التعامل علي سبيل المثال
يمكن تحديد ارتفاع الدور بطريق سهله جدا يعني لو انت عملت برج 30 دور مثلا وكان ارتفاع الدور 3 متر و نص
وقلتلك خلييه 5 متر بكل بساطه هتغير ارتفاعات الادوار في جدول داخل البرنامج انما في الساب هتعملها في وقت اطول كتير

ممكن يكون عندك برج احمال الدور الرابع والخامس والسادس و ال20 وال25 و ال30 زي بعض
ممكن في الايتابس تقولو ان الادوار دي زي بعضها وبكل بساطه تحمل دور منهم يقوم يحمل اوتوماتيك باقي الادوار


----------



## nobel40 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ده غير انه بفهم ان الحائط من الكمره من العمود
وكمان العمود ليه نفس الاسم بكامل قطاع المبني

علي عكس الساب كل دور الاس بيتغير
وممكن تعمل امبورت لبلاطه معينه وتقولو اها في الدور الخامس مثلا


----------



## booki (17 أغسطس 2009)

:20:


nobel40 قال:


> لا يستخدم الكود المصري
> الكود الامريكي والانجليزي والاوروبي---وهناك اصدارات تحتوي علي الكود الكندي والهندي والايطالي



شكرا ليك ع الرد 
ا:20:للي بيستخدموه بيشتغلوا ع اي كود ولا انا بغير الداتا اللي عندي 
ياريت لو تعرفني اكتر حاجه فادتك ف تعلمه انا نزلت فيلات من ع النت بس لما حاولت اخد كورس معرفتش مكان كويس ف القاهره فبحاول مع نفسي انا لسه متخرجه


----------



## م\احمد الشرباصى (18 أغسطس 2009)

هوه ليه يا اخوانى مفيش حد بقى مهتم بالرد على اسئله زملائنا ؟!!!!!


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## nobel40 (18 أغسطس 2009)

booki قال:


> :20:
> 
> شكرا ليك ع الرد
> ا:20:للي بيستخدموه بيشتغلوا ع اي كود ولا انا بغير الداتا اللي عندي
> ياريت لو تعرفني اكتر حاجه فادتك ف تعلمه انا نزلت فيلات من ع النت بس لما حاولت اخد كورس معرفتش مكان كويس ف القاهره فبحاول مع نفسي انا لسه متخرجه


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المتعارف عليه (وليس قاعده)

ان في احمال الزلازل بنستخدم الكود ubc97
وفي احمال الرياح بستخدم الكود البريطاني bs

هاحاول احوطلك موديل صغير تبوصي عليه وهتفهمي قصدي


----------



## nobel40 (18 أغسطس 2009)

م\احمد الشرباصى قال:


> هوه ليه يا اخوانى مفيش حد بقى مهتم بالرد على اسئله زملائنا ؟!!!!!


 
انا جاوبت علي اول سؤال ليك بس معملتش اقتياس
وجاري المتابعه


----------



## المهندس أبو الشوق (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن إذا سمحت مذكرة للزلازل (طبعا الدراسة تمت ببرنامج إيتابس ) 
حتى أعمل مثلها للمشروع 
لأني ما بعرف كيف بيكون المذكرة النموذجية


----------



## life for rent (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..........
انا كنت عاوز عن تحليل ال P-Delta فى برنامج sap2000 
ايه هو التحليل دة ؟ وبنستخدمه امتى ؟ وهل باخده فى الاعتبار فقط عند وجود احمال خارجية ؟ طب ولما باخده فى الاعتبار...هل بدخل فيه مركبات الاحمال كلها D.L-,L.L,-Lateral.L طب وهل بضربها فى ال factors عادى ولا باخدها لوحدها ؟ اتمنى ان اللى عاوز يتكلم عن الموضوع دة ياخد راحته اوووى فى الشرح وميبخلشى عليا ههههه....جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## booki (18 أغسطس 2009)

nobel40 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> المتعارف عليه (وليس قاعده)
> 
> ...



شكرا لاهتمامك 
هل لما استخدم الكود زي مقولتلي النتايج هتكون مظبوطه؟
ف انتظار الموديل .


----------



## virus001 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال فى الساب لاهل الخبره*

السلام عليكم
مطلوب منى اعمل influence lines لكمرة باستخدام ساب 12
يا ريت حد يتكرم و يقوللى الخطوات اللازمه


----------



## step6 (19 أغسطس 2009)

اليك هذا الرابط للدكتور عاطف العراقي في شرح influnce linehttp://www.badongo.com/file/665935


----------



## شهاب الدين (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رمضان كريم

أريد أن أسأل فى برنامج safe 12

حيث انى قمت بحل سقف عمارة سكنية على السيف ولكن هناك بعض النتائج الغير منطقية

حيث يتواجد عزم سالب على بدايات بعض الكمرات علماً بان تلك الكمرات مرتكزة على كمرات رئيسية وقد قمت بعمل release for torsion

ارجو افادتى بالسبب واعلامى اذا كان من الضرورى اطلاعكم على الملف


----------



## step6 (21 أغسطس 2009)

شهاب الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رمضان كريم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
النتائج طبعيية فعند بدايات الكمرات يتواجد عزم سالب قيمتة صغيرة على ما اتذكر wl^2/10 وذلك في الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاز تختلف قيمتها بعد ذلك حسب الكمرات المستمرة وتغير الاحمال


----------



## شهاب الدين (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً step6 على اهتمامك

وبارك الله فيك 

ولكن ما سبب وجود ذلك العزم ؟؟؟

ارجو التوضيح لو سمحت 

وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك


----------



## step6 (21 أغسطس 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> النتائج طبعيية فعند بدايات الكمرات يتواجد عزم سالب قيمتة صغيرة على ما اتذكر wl^2/10 وذلك في الكمرات البسيطة الارتكاز تختلف قيمتها بعد ذلك حسب الكمرات المستمرة وتغير الاحمال



للتصحيح القيمة هي wl^2/20 في الكمرات البسيطة والمستمرة وتكون بشروط انتظام الحمل والمسافات بين البحور لاتتزايد عن 20 في المائة


----------



## شهاب الدين (22 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز step6 اشكرك على اهتمامك

ولكن اذا كنت تقصد ما ورد بالكود المصرى فى الجزء *6-1-3-6 صفحة 6-44 *

*وتحت عنوان *
*العزوم وقوى القص فى الكمرات المستمرة

فأن ذلك ورد بالكود من اجل التحليل الانشائى اليدوى وليس باستخدام برامج الحل الانشائى 

اما عن سؤالى فهو
لماذا يظهر عزم سالب على تلك الكمرات المذكورة بالرغم من عمل تحرير لعزوم اللى عند نقاط ارتكازها

ولك جزيل الشكر 

بالتوفيق​*


----------



## شهاب الدين (22 أغسطس 2009)

عذرا اخى العزيز step6

للتصحيح

قيمة العزم السالب عند الركيزة الطرفية للكمرات المستمرة والتى تكون متساوية العمق والبحر ومعرضة لاحمال منتظمة التوزيع أو تتفاوت فيها قيم البحور والاحمال بحد اقصى 20% من القيمة الصغرى لبحريين متجاورين هى
w*l^2 \24

شكراً


----------



## life for rent (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم .....السؤال الاول ليا محدش رد والحمد لله
بس برضه مش هيأس لعل وعسى ....السؤال الثانى: عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى النتائج بتطلع كبيرة اووى حد بقى عارف بنضرب النتائج دى فى factor اد ايه لان اكيد طبعا مش هنصمم عليها لانها كبيرة اووى عن التحليل الاستاتيكى....وشكرا


----------



## spirit974 (25 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو المساعدة بطريقة ادخال أثر الرياح لمنشأة معدنية في برنامج etabs


----------



## nobel40 (25 أغسطس 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم .....السؤال الاول ليا محدش رد والحمد لله
> بس برضه مش هيأس لعل وعسى ....السؤال الثانى: عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى النتائج بتطلع كبيرة اووى حد بقى عارف بنضرب النتائج دى فى factor اد ايه لان اكيد طبعا مش هنصمم عليها لانها كبيرة اووى عن التحليل الاستاتيكى....وشكرا


 

بسم الله

سؤال حضرتك مش واضح هل تقصد u1 . u2
في ال etABS


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أغسطس 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم ..........
> انا كنت عاوز عن تحليل ال P-Delta فى برنامج sap2000
> ايه هو التحليل دة ؟ وبنستخدمه امتى ؟ وهل باخده فى الاعتبار فقط عند وجود احمال خارجية ؟ طب ولما باخده فى الاعتبار...هل بدخل فيه مركبات الاحمال كلها D.L-,L.L,-Lateral.L طب وهل بضربها فى ال factors عادى ولا باخدها لوحدها ؟ اتمنى ان اللى عاوز يتكلم عن الموضوع دة ياخد راحته اوووى فى الشرح وميبخلشى عليا ههههه....جزاكم الله كل خير



أهلاً أخي الكريم..

يمكنك الاستفادة من الأوراق التالية من الكتاب الموضح عنوانه في رؤوس الصفحات..... حصولك على الكتاب يفيدك، فهو يتحدث عن الانتقالات الجانبية بشكل عام، ولكن الكتاب غير متوفر على النت...




























































life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم .....السؤال الاول ليا محدش رد والحمد لله
> بس برضه مش هيأس لعل وعسى ....السؤال الثانى: عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى النتائج بتطلع كبيرة اووى حد بقى عارف بنضرب النتائج دى فى factor اد ايه لان اكيد طبعا مش هنصمم عليها لانها كبيرة اووى عن التحليل الاستاتيكى....وشكرا


ليش اليأس خيو؟؟ تمت الإجابة بعون الله  

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني.... طبعاً هي ليست القيم التي يتم التصميم عليها، حيث يجب تقسيمها على قيمة المعامل (R) ، حيث يتم التصميم وفق طيف الاستجابة المخفض (reduced response spectrum) 

لك تحيــــــاتي..
​


----------



## life for rent (25 أغسطس 2009)

nobel40 قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> سؤال حضرتك مش واضح هل تقصد u1 . U2
> في ال etabs


 
جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب لحرصك على مساعدتى


----------



## life for rent (25 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..​
> يمكنك الاستفادة من الأوراق التالية من الكتاب الموضح عنوانه في رؤوس الصفحات..... حصولك على الكتاب يفيدك، فهو يتحدث عن الانتقالات الجانبية بشكل عام، ولكن الكتاب غير متوفر على النت...​
> 
> 
> ...


 
اما حضرتك بقى فانا بعتبرك قدوة للمهندس اللى فعلا بيدفع زكاة علمه وبيفيد غيره من المسلمين ..
الكام ثانية اللى كتبتلى فيهم الاجابة متخفش ماراحوش فى الهوى.....ربنا جزاك عنهم خير اكثر مما تتخيل


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أغسطس 2009)

life for rent قال:


> اما حضرتك بقى فانا بعتبرك قدوة للمهندس اللى فعلا بيدفع زكاة علمه وبيفيد غيره من المسلمين ..
> الكام ثانية اللى كتبتلى فيهم الاجابة متخفش ماراحوش فى الهوى.....ربنا جزاك عنهم خير اكثر مما تتخيل



جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب.... هذا فقط بعض من الكثير مما أخذنا من الملتقى  

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## HISHAM" (27 أغسطس 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول من أين يمكن أن أحصل على هذا الكتاب وهل هو يناقش تأثير P-delta بشكل كامل .


----------



## Abo Fares (27 أغسطس 2009)

HISHAM" قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول من أين يمكن أن أحصل على هذا الكتاب وهل هو يناقش تأثير P-delta بشكل كامل .



أهلاً أخي هشام.... 

هو يتحدث عن التصميم على الانتقالات الجانبية، ومفهوم الاستقرار الجانبي، ومفهوم p-delta .... يمكن الحصول عليه من دار دمشق للطباعة والنشر.. 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## hme65 (27 أغسطس 2009)

Salut tout le monde est ce que je peux trouver chez vous le manuel de safe v12 en francais et merci d4avance


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## HISHAM" (29 أغسطس 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول هل من الممكن أن تضع نسخة من الكتاب في أحد المكاتب القريبة من الكلية (أبو محفوظ مثلا) .


----------



## فراس مهنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال صغير*

بارك الله فيكم عندي سؤال هو :هل يمكن عمل طيف استجابة أو تحليل ديناميكي للرياح على المنشأ مثلا خزان عالي واذا كان ممكن كيف يتم عمل هذا التحليل (شرح للخطوات)على الساب 
وكيف ممكن التشييك على الانقلاب للمنشأ بسبب الأحمال الجانبية على الساب


----------



## أسامة عبد الجواد (30 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

:1:اسال فى كيفية التصميم باستخدام الsafe


----------



## mahmoudh5 (30 أغسطس 2009)

ماهو الامر notional ضمن Define Static Load Case Name ؟
وما المقصود بالامر Reduceable live load ومتى يستخدم؟
هل يمكن تمثيل عمود متغير المقطع على شكل جذع موشور قائم ضمن ال Etaps ؟
و جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## life for rent (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
كنت عاوز اسأل سؤال لما برسم العواميد فى برنامج SAFE V12.1 ...العواميد بتظهر فى امكانها عادى خالص لكن لما بظهر تفاصيل التسليح بعض العواميد بتخرج لبرة بالرغم انها اثناء عرض القوى الداخلية مثلا بتظهر فى مكانها المظبوط ...ودى صورة للعواميد فى التسليح


----------



## جمال الشرقاوي (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم افيدونا كيف يتم تصميم ال cross beamesمعsolid slab للعقدات الكبيرة مثلا 18م*12م وشكرا م جمال الشرقاوي


----------



## mahmoudh5 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ياجماعة سالنا فهل من مجيب
*ماهو الامر notional ضمن Define Static Load Case Name ؟
وما المقصود بالامر Reduceable live load ومتى يستخدم؟
هل يمكن تمثيل عمود متغير المقطع على شكل جذع موشور قائم ضمن ال Etaps ؟
و جزاكم الله الخير*​


----------



## مصيلحى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم عليكم وعلي كل المسلمين.....ليا عندكم بعض الأسئلة وأتمني من الله ثم منكم الأجابة.....حيث أنني تركت مجال التصميم عندما كان الساب أصدار 9.0 والأن رجعت للمجال فوجدت إصدار 14...ففيه بعض الأختلافات والأسئلة هي :-

1 - كيف يمكن تعريف area springs للـshell الممثلة للبشة المرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة في ساب إصدار 14؟
2 - كيف يمكن تعريف النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق - إذا كانت اللبشة على خوازيق - وكيف يمكن حساب قيمة رد فعل التربة علي النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق؟
3 - في ساب إصدار 14 ......ما هو الفرق بين تعريف الـshell -thin و الـ shell - thick ؟؟؟؟؟؟
4 - هل يفضل تعريف أحمال الرياح تبعاً لكود UBC97...أم كود ASCE??وكيف يمكن تعريف الـPARAMETERS علماً بإنه تم عمل DIAPHRAM لكل سقف

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من يساهم بالرد علي هذا الإستفسارات وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناته​


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مطلوب مثال استخدام برنامج sap 2000 بلاطة hollow block


----------



## engmoniem (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير بشهر رمضان غفر اللة لنا ولكم نريد ان الاستفسار عن شرح برنامج ايتاب وكيفية تشغيلة لو تكرمتم
وكذلك سحب المدخلات من برنامج الاوتوكاد
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## engmoniem (3 سبتمبر 2009)

كلها اسئلة يا ريت نلقي الحلول فين وشكرا


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
وكل رمضان وانتم بخير


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو الحلول من فضلكم


----------



## باش.مهندس (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال*

كيف ممكن احسب عن طريق الساب الاحمال الي بتيجي على الاعمده وايش المعلومات الي لازم دخلها


----------



## mahmoudh5 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ياجماعة مافي حلول ساعدونا رجاء تراكمت الاسئلة


----------



## ابو حسنين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
فرضا يراد تصميم بنايه لنقل ذات طابقين ويراد تصميمها بالكامل
سؤالي هو كيف يتم اختيار 
1- مقطع العمود 
2-نسبه حديد التسايح فيه
3- كيف اعرف بان نسبه حديد التسليح المختارة للعمود كافيه

اتمنى الحصول على اجابه اسئلتي 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## life for rent (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
هو انا ازاى نرسم بلاطة مايلة فى الsafe ???
هل لازم نرسمها بامر wall علشان نجعلها مايلة ولا ايه بالظبط؟


----------



## خليل خليل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاً :
هناك عدة جدران بيتونية في البناء كيف يمكن استخدام بعض الجدران ( كجدران قصية ) لمقاومة الهزات الارضية والجدران ( كجدران حمالة ) الباقية لمقاومة الاحمال الشاقولية فقط
ثانياً:
كيف يمكن نمذجة الجدران الحجرية ( لمقاومة الحمولات الشاقولية فقط ) في البناء مع الاعمدة او مع الجدران القصية

ولكم اعطر التحيات


----------



## خليل خليل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاً :
هناك عدة جدران بيتونية في البناء كيف يمكن استخدام بعض الجدران ( كجدران قصية ) لمقاومة الهزات الارضية والجدران ( كجدران حمالة ) الباقية لمقاومة الاحمال الشاقولية فقط
ثانياً:
كيف يمكن نمذجة الجدران الحجرية ( لمقاومة الحمولات الشاقولية فقط ) في البناء مع الاعمدة او مع الجدران القصية
وذلك في etabs 
ولكم اعطر التحيات


----------



## خليل خليل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاً :
هناك عدة جدران بيتونية في البناء كيف يمكن استخدام بعض الجدران ( كجدران قصية ) لمقاومة الهزات الارضية والجدران ( كجدران حمالة ) الباقية لمقاومة الاحمال الشاقولية فقط
ثانياً:
كيف يمكن نمذجة الجدران الحجرية ( لمقاومة الحمولات الشاقولية فقط ) في البناء مع الاعمدة او مع الجدران القصية
في etabs
لكم اعطر التحيات


----------



## MG_Z (5 سبتمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم....
> هو انا ازاى نرسم بلاطة مايلة فى الsafe ???
> هل لازم نرسمها بامر wall علشان نجعلها مايلة ولا ايه بالظبط؟



السلام عليكم ,,
إن كنت تقصد بالبلاطات المائلة مثل السلالم .. فبرنامج safe يعمل في two dimensions فقط ( xy plan ) أي لا يمكن لا يمكن عمل بلاطات مائلة به .. البلاطات المائلة تكون في 3d )..... Xyz )

يمكنك استخدام etabs أو sap2000 لهذا الغرض .

تحياتي ,,


----------



## MG_Z (5 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> ماهو الامر notional ضمن Define Static Load Case Name ؟



السلام عليكم ,,

Some recent standards require the stability of the structure to be checked by imposing a small notional lateral force equal in magnitude to 0.002P at each floor level, in which P is the cumulative gravity
force due to the summation of dead and live loads acting on
the story above that level. If such a stability check is performed,
0.2W need not be considered in combinations C2.5-2 and C2.5-4.​ 
انظر ASCE 05 صفحة 258 

تحياتي ,,


----------



## HCIVILENG (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*​*

*عندى مشكله فى safe12 ارجو احد يحلها 
الايقونه الخاصه بstirps تكون غير نشطه اذا تم نقل سقف من الاوتوكاد للسيف وتم عمل رن للسيف
وايضا ال detailing لا يعمل جيدا !​*
​​


----------



## مصيلحى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت أتوقع الردود السريعة علي إستفساراتي ........حتي ولو كانت سلبية ...لكن مر يوم وأتنين واليوم إسبوع بالتمام والكمال......ولا حياة لمن تنادي .........إلي هذه الدرجة الأسئلة دي عويصة أوي؟؟؟؟أم أن المشاركين صايمين وحرام الرد علي الإستفسارات في رمضان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كأني باعت هذه الأسئلة لمنتدي "فتكات " للأكلات والحلويات.....واللي يحزن أن فيه ناس أرسلت بعدي إسئلة وتم الأجابة عليها بسرعة...أما أسئلتي فلا مجيب...... بصراحة الواحد كده يبدأ يقلق......من أن الناس المشاركة بهذا المنتدي لا تحب الخير...................في شهر الخير....عموماً هنكرر الأسئلة تاني : -

1 - كيف يمكن تعريف area springs للـshell الممثلة للبشة المرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة في ساب إصدار 14؟
2 - كيف يمكن تعريف النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق - إذا كانت اللبشة على خوازيق - وكيف يمكن حساب قيمة رد فعل التربة علي النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق؟
3 - في ساب إصدار 14 ......ما هو الفرق بين تعريف الـshell -thin و الـ shell - thick ؟؟؟؟؟؟
4 - هل يفضل تعريف أحمال الرياح تبعاً لكود UBC97...أم كود ASCE??وكيف يمكن تعريف الـPARAMETERS علماً بإنه تم عمل DIAPHRAM لكل سقف.

وبهدد أدارة المنتدي الأفاضل ...لإذا لم يتم الرد علي هذه الأسئلة في ظرف 47 ساعة هبعتها للمفتش كرومبو


----------



## life for rent (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مصيلحى قال:


> كنت أتوقع الردود السريعة علي إستفساراتي ........حتي ولو كانت سلبية ...لكن مر يوم وأتنين واليوم إسبوع بالتمام والكمال......ولا حياة لمن تنادي .........إلي هذه الدرجة الأسئلة دي عويصة أوي؟؟؟؟أم أن المشاركين صايمين وحرام الرد علي الإستفسارات في رمضان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كأني باعت هذه الأسئلة لمنتدي "فتكات " للأكلات والحلويات.....واللي يحزن أن فيه ناس أرسلت بعدي إسئلة وتم الأجابة عليها بسرعة...أما أسئلتي فلا مجيب...... بصراحة الواحد كده يبدأ يقلق......من أن الناس المشاركة بهذا المنتدي لا تحب الخير...................في شهر الخير....عموماً هنكرر الأسئلة تاني : -
> 
> 1 - كيف يمكن تعريف area springs للـshell الممثلة للبشة المرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة في ساب إصدار 14؟
> 2 - كيف يمكن تعريف النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق - إذا كانت اللبشة على خوازيق - وكيف يمكن حساب قيمة رد فعل التربة علي النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق؟
> ...


 

يتم تعريف الخوازيق على انها spring من خلال ...تحديد النقطة ثم assign-joint -springs-
ثم يتم وضع ال stifness بتاعتها فى اتجاه z 
اما السؤال بخصوص shell-thin تستخدم لتمثيل البلاطات اما thick تستخدم لللبشة (الحصيرة) لانها ثميكة
بالنسبة لتعريف احمال الرياح ..انا عن نفسى عندى برنامج سهل بيحسب احمال الرياح وانا بعرفها من خلال define-load pattern-modify lateral load pattern ثم وضح الاحمال

انا بس حبيت اقول لحضرتك حاجة سريعة لحد مايرد واحد من المتخصصين او المشرفين...والله اعلم


----------



## life for rent (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس MG_Z على الرد وجزاك الله كل خير

ممكن اعرف ايه هو pattern live load اللى فى safe ووبنستخدمه ليه اصلا؟؟؟؟
متهو ال reinforcement profile ?? وبيعبر عن ايه؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## thebestiscome (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اود ان اسال عن كيفية تخفيض سمك بلاطة الحمامات في سقف الفلات سلاب علي برنامج الساب
سمك البلاطة العام 25 (بلاطة الفلات سلاب)


----------



## مصيلحى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي إهتمامك بالرد...المشكلة عندي مش في قوايم البرنامج بل في بعض الأمور - اللي أنا نسيتها - مثل كيفية حساب قيمة رد فعل التربة "بالأرقام "علي النقاط الممثلة للخوازيق؟ مش من قوايم الساب وكذلك تعريف area springs للـshell الممثلة للبشة المرتكزة علي التربة مباشرة كقيم ......وأخيراً شكراً


----------



## Abo Fares (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مصيلحى قال:


> كنت أتوقع الردود السريعة علي إستفساراتي ........حتي ولو كانت سلبية ...لكن مر يوم وأتنين واليوم إسبوع بالتمام والكمال......ولا حياة لمن تنادي .........إلي هذه الدرجة الأسئلة دي عويصة أوي؟؟؟؟أم أن المشاركين صايمين وحرام الرد علي الإستفسارات في رمضان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كأني باعت هذه الأسئلة لمنتدي "فتكات " للأكلات والحلويات.....واللي يحزن أن فيه ناس أرسلت بعدي إسئلة وتم الأجابة عليها بسرعة...أما أسئلتي فلا مجيب...... بصراحة الواحد كده يبدأ يقلق......من أن الناس المشاركة بهذا المنتدي لا تحب الخير...................في شهر الخير....عموماً هنكرر الأسئلة تاني : -



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

للأسف، ومما يحزننا حقيقةً، أن الكثير من الأعضاء يعتقدون أن عمل المشرف والأعضاء البارزين في الملتقى هو الجلوس أمام جهاز الحاسب، وانتظار كل جديد من الأسئلة، ومن ثم الرد على هذه الأسئلة... وطبعاً لم يفكر أحداً منهم بان هذا المشرف أو هذا العضو هو شخص مثله تماماً عليه من الالتزامات الحياتية الكثير مما يجب أن يقوم به.. 

الأمر الآخر الذي نوهت إليه كثيراً.. وأتكلم على الصعيد الشخصي، والعديد من الأعضاء مثلي... لا أحب أن أدلي بأية إجابة طالما أني لست متأكداً منها تماماً، فالإجابة ستؤدي للتشويش بدل التسهيل...

الأمر الأخير، الملتقى بُني على أساس التعاون بين الأعضاء، وليس على أساس الطلب من طرف والإجابة من الطرف الأخر.... فكلنا هنا موجودين لمساعدة بعضنا البعض..

بالتوفيـــق للجميــــع..
​


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو منك أن ترسل لي كيفية تصميم جدار قبو في برنامج ساب


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 سبتمبر 2009)

خليل خليل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولاً :
> هناك عدة جدران بيتونية في البناء كيف يمكن استخدام بعض الجدران ( كجدران قصية ) لمقاومة الهزات الارضية والجدران ( كجدران حمالة ) الباقية لمقاومة الاحمال الشاقولية فقط
> ثانياً:
> ...


السلام عليكم في اعتقادي بالنسبة للجدران الخرسانية لا يمكنها ان تفصل بين عملها كجدران قصية او حاملة فكل جدار عليه نسبة من حمولة شاقولية ونسبة من حمولة الافقية يمكنك في حالة بلاطة الهوردي في الاتجاه الواحد ان تضع حوائط باتجاه الموازي للاعصاب حيث يكون هناك جدران لا تتحمل الاحمال الشاقولية وتتحمل اكثر الاحمال الافقية , اما عن سؤالك الثاني فيما يتعلق بالجدران الحجرية فيما اضن لا يتم الاعتماد عليها كمواد مقاومة للاحمال الافقية فانا شخصيا لم احصل على ملف يتحدث عن الاحجار على انها مادة مستخدمة لبناء مقاوم للزلازلوعليه يمكنك حسب حمولتها ووضعها فوق العنصر التي ترتكز عليه اي الكمرة ربما والله اعلى واعلم وشكرا


----------



## خليل خليل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام والتحية
سؤالي : هو كيف يمكن نمذجة جدار حمال ( يتحمل القوى الشاقولية فقط )


----------



## خليل خليل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام والتحية
سؤالي :
كيف يمكن نمذجة جدران حمالة في etabs ( يتحمل فقط القوى الشاقولية) مثلاً الجدران الحجرية


----------



## asd salim (7 سبتمبر 2009)

pls how the dom is designed using sap or etabs or safe....pls i am waiting


----------



## asd salim (7 سبتمبر 2009)

how the inclind slab is designed using safe software....plssssssss


----------



## life for rent (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف ايه هو pattern live load اللى فى safe ووبنستخدمه ليه اصلا؟؟؟؟
متهو ال reinforcement profile ?? وبيعبر عن ايه؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

asd salim قال:


> pls how the dom is designed using sap or etabs or safe....pls i am waiting


السلام عليكم ان تمثيل القبة يكون على الساب انا لا اعرف ان كان يمكن فعل ذلك على الايتاب ولكن على الساب تختلف الطريقة من version الى الاخرى فمثلا في version 12 يمكنك من قائمة new model
اختيار shells وعند shell type تحدد spherical dome ان كان هذا ما تريده وبعدها تحديد الradius كما انه يمكنك فعل ذلك اذا اردت اضافة القبة للبناء تاني كما نفعل في المساجد وهي ان تدخل من ملفك الذي ستضيف عليه القبة من قائمة edit : add to model from template وتظهر لك الموديلات تختار كما ذكرت لك مسبقاshells وبعد تحديد نصف القطر هناك local origin حيث يطلب منك تحديد origin بالنسبة لX and Y وهذا بالنسبة للsystem الاول الذي ستظيف اليه القبة اتمنى انا هذا هو سؤالك ان كنت قد فهمت وشكرا


----------



## جمال الشرقاوي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوكم الافادة كيف يتم حساب cross beames+solid slab للمسافات مثلا 18م*12م يرجى الرد سريعا مع الشكر الجزيل م. جمال


----------



## جمال الشرقاوي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يرجى تزويدنا بوثائق وشروط العطاء والعقدوجدول الكميات لطرح مناقصة مشروع ما للبناء عظم فقط وكل ما يلزام 
مع جزبل الشكر م. جمال


----------



## engmoniem (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
برنامج drcs 2002
;كيف يمن تشغيلة كل ما احاول فتحة يطلب ادخال السي دي
شكرا


----------



## asd salim (13 سبتمبر 2009)

sorry dear Eng Fattma..i mean how we can use sap or Etabs to find the reinforcement of the dom...by the way Etab can also modle the dom as in sap
regards....


----------



## فراس مهنا (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال في التصميم*

كيف يمكن التشييك على عزم الانقلاب لخزان عالي بواسطة برنامج الساب 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## asd salim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks alott it is very useful


----------



## asd salim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

1st..all the columns must have compression and not tension force
2nd. the summation of the moments of the reactions in any direction


> [/must b less than the resisting moment which is the weigh of the tank multiplied by the distance from the center of gravity of the tank into the distance to the point where the tank will be turn over about it


----------



## asd salim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فراس مهنا قال:


> كيف يمكن التشييك على عزم الانقلاب لخزان عالي بواسطة برنامج الساب
> بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير


sorry the above is the answer


----------



## asd salim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

is it necessary to assign a diaphragm for each floor slab,what will happen if we did not do this process, how much will be the expected error


----------



## asd salim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

till now no answer for how we design the inclined slab and the dom


----------



## فراس مهنا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور يا بشمهندس*



asd salim قال:


> 1st..all the columns must have compression and not tension force2nd. the summation of the moments of the reactions in any direction
> 
> 
> > [/must b less than the resisting moment which is the weigh of the tank multiplied by the distance from the center of gravity of the tank into the distance to the point where the tank will be turn over about it
> ...


----------



## houssam rifai (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لدي مشكلة ملفات 8.1.1 safe عند تحليلها على safe 12.6 يعطي رسالة خطا فب التحليل ما هو السبب


----------



## tygo_m2 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سؤال في الsafe بعد تصميم المقاطع وعمل ديتيلنج وتضبيطها يعطينا ارقام كثيرة جدا يعني مثلا في ديتيلينج الكمرات يعطي قطر الاسياخ وعددها مع رقم بجانبها 200 مثلا وبعده رقمين اخرين لا اعرف ما فائدتهم وهذا ايضا حدث في الدروس التي شاهدتها في المنتدى اذا ممكن احد يعرفنا على الارقام التي تظهر اثناء الديتيلينج مع وما فائدتها اذا كان اعطانا عدد الاسياخ واقطارها بارك الله فيكم


----------



## salma2011 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط الموضوع لا يعمل


----------



## life for rent (16 سبتمبر 2009)

tygo_m2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي سؤال في الsafe بعد تصميم المقاطع وعمل ديتيلنج وتضبيطها يعطينا ارقام كثيرة جدا يعني مثلا في ديتيلينج الكمرات يعطي قطر الاسياخ وعددها مع رقم بجانبها 200 مثلا وبعده رقمين اخرين لا اعرف ما فائدتهم وهذا ايضا حدث في الدروس التي شاهدتها في المنتدى اذا ممكن احد يعرفنا على الارقام التي تظهر اثناء الديتيلينج مع وما فائدتها اذا كان اعطانا عدد الاسياخ واقطارها بارك الله فيكم


 
السلام عليكم
ال 200mm دى المسافة بين الاسياخ


----------



## tygo_m2 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سؤال في الsafe بعد تصميم المقاطع وعمل ديتيلنج وتضبيطها يعطينا ارقام كثيرة جدا يعني مثلا في ديتيلينج الكمرات يعطي قطر الاسياخ وعددها مع رقم بجانبها 200 مثلا وبعده رقمين اخرين لا اعرف ما فائدتهم وهذا ايضا حدث في الدروس التي شاهدتها في المنتدى اذا ممكن احد يعرفنا على الارقام التي تظهر اثناء الديتيلينج مع وما فائدتها اذا كان اعطانا عدد الاسياخ واقطارها بارك الله فيكم*​


هذه الارقام التي في الصورة التي انا قصدنها اذا ممكن احد الاساتذة ينورونا بالاجابة عن ما هي كل هذه الارقام





طريق الجرافيك[/url]


----------



## life for rent (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مثال واحد...................
11 سيخ
فاى 10
كود السيخ 08
300mm المسافة بين الاسياخ


----------



## tygo_m2 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذي واخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات والله كنت فقط محتار في مسالة الكود التي لم اعرف ماذا يدل الرقم


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو انشاءالله استفاد من الموضوع


----------



## hoba (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كنت بصمم مبنى من 12 دور وكنت عايزه اعرف ازاى اعرف الكور(core) على الساب


ِشكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

في البداية أحب أن أشكر كل من شارك ويشارك في هذا المنتدى القيم
وثانيا عندي عدة أسألة اتمنى انت أحصل على إجابة عنها
السؤال الأول
أحيانا وأثناء النمذجة لبعض المنشأت وأثناء طلب الأدوار يكون خيار عرض الدو غير مفعل ( Mode shape ) مع العلم أنه لنفس الملف يمكن أن يقوم بعرض الدور بعد تعديل بسيط في الملف كأن نضيف خط لتمشيش البلاطات أعني هل هو خطأ من البرنامج ولا هناك شيء لا أعرفه
السؤال الثاني
إذا نمذجنا عمود بأبعاد كبيرة ( يعني 20 * 200 ) مثلا كعمود فإنه يعطي نتائج مختلفة جدا عن نفس الشكل اذا نمذجناه كجدار قصي بنفس الطول والعرض والارتفاع
أعني الفرق في التعريف فقط فهل من المنطقي أن تختلف النتائج بسبب نوع التعريف فقط
اتمنى الرد على الأسئلة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## alhamad81 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف يمكن حساب Long term deflection في برنامج Sap


----------



## A.Bozan (26 سبتمبر 2009)

alhamad81 قال:


> كيف يمكن حساب long term deflection في برنامج sap


 أخي الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من برنامج ال safe وامكانياته الهائلة للتعامل مع البلاطات
وهو بنظري أسهل من برنامج ال sap 
اذا كنت تريد الافادة منه يمكنني أن أدلك كيف
وشكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني
السلام عليكم
في دول الخليج وعند الحاجة يتم اللجوء الى ما يسمى ب transfer slab
وهي بلاطة ذات سماكات كبيرة ( حوالي 120 - 160 سم )
سؤالي هو
عند نمذجة هذا النوع من المنشأت على برنامج الايتاب هل نقوم بفصل المنشأة عند مسوي التلاقي وذلك لدراسة القسم اعلوي من المبنى 
أم ندرس المبنى كله دفعة واحدة ممع العلم أنه سوف يكون هناك مزيد من المجال للأخطاء
يعني كيف أكون مطمئن لمبنى مكون من 22 دور و 3 basement
وانا ليس لدي أي طريقة لأتأكد فيها من عمل البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوان منذ فترة تعلمت على استخدام برنامج السيف safe لتصميم البلاطات والكمرات لكن بعد ان قمت بعمل الديتيلنج للبلاطات والكمرات ضرت لوحات الكمرات ولكن التسليح غريب جدا حيث ان كل كمرة مكونة من عدة اجزاء يعني الاسياخ مقطعة بشكل كبير جدا لم نعهده في دراستنا في كلية الهندسة 

ارجوا من الاخوة الذين عندهم خبرة في برنامج السيف safe توضيح هذا الامر وهل اني انا الذي لم اضبط الاعدادات ام انه يعتمد طريقة اخرى
بارك الله فيكم

اللوحات

الكمرة الاولى




طريق"]http://www.cgway.net"]طريق الجرافيك[/url]





طريق"]http://www.cgway.net"]طريق الجرافيك[/url]

الكمرة الثانية




طريق"]http://www.cgway.net"]طريق الجرافيك[/url]




طريق"]http://www.cgway.net"]طريق الجرافيك[/url]

وهذه لوحة سلاب slab






طريق"]http://www.cgway.net"]طريق الجرافيك[/url]

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم


----------



## life for rent (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ tygo-m2
من خلال...............
detailing-beam reinforcing perefrence-curtailment view -modify
دى صورة لتقطيع الاسياخ........طبعا بتضع البيانات حسب الكود بتاعك


----------



## مهندس تحت الإنشاء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن تدلونى على شرح لكيفية ادخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل dynamic فى 3D model على الـ sap


----------



## alhamad81 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس تحت الإنشاء قال:


> ممكن تدلونى على شرح لكيفية ادخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل dynamic فى 3d model على الـ sap


 
لإدخال أحمال الرياح و الزلازل من الأفضل استخدام برنامج etabs فهو أكثر مرونة وسهولة


----------



## asd salim (27 سبتمبر 2009)

pls..i need safe version 12 with the crack..im stil using version 8...regards


----------



## asd salim (27 سبتمبر 2009)

still no answer on how we design inclined slabs and domes using safe..?????


----------



## asd salim (27 سبتمبر 2009)

did any of the engineers use sap or Etabs in designing of tunnels?


----------



## asd salim (27 سبتمبر 2009)

did any of our qualified engineers have used sap or etabs in designing any tunnel or underground structures..???


----------



## asd salim (27 سبتمبر 2009)

when applying the wind load using etabs it is more correct than using staad pro..coz in staad pro..the load is added only in front face of the structure..while in reality there is negative pressure in the oposite face of the structure


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال من فضلكم*

عند تعريف القطاعات من قائمة define يتم وعند اختيار reinforcement وتحديد هل هو قطاع عمود او كمرة
هناك تحت اسم cocrte cover خانتين top و bottom 
واسفلهم ايضا تحت اسم reinforcement اربع خانات
ممكن تشرحلنا القيم دى بتعبر عن ايه؟؟ 
وشكراااااا


----------



## A.Bozan (27 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> عند تعريف القطاعات من قائمة define يتم وعند اختيار reinforcement وتحديد هل هو قطاع عمود او كمرة
> هناك تحت اسم cocrte cover خانتين top و bottom
> واسفلهم ايضا تحت اسم reinforcement اربع خانات
> ممكن تشرحلنا القيم دى بتعبر عن ايه؟؟
> وشكراااااا


 والله يا أخي أنا قريت طتير بموضوع الايتابس واخذت أكتر من دورة ولكن ما حدا جاب سيرة الارقام الي تتكلم عنها 
أنا حتى ما كنت منتبه انها موجودة
يا ريت لو احد الاخوان بالمنتدى يخبرنا


----------



## نص القمر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية.....لدي سؤال في إيتابس عند تعريف كيبل في منشأ معدني لم أستطع تغيير أو تعريف إجهادات خاصة بهذا الكيبل وأعطاني fail ماهي الطريقة لإدخال إجهادات شد أعلى للكيبل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعه الله يبارك فيكم ممكن حد يرد علينا فى السؤال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A.Bozan (28 سبتمبر 2009)

نص القمر قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية.....لدي سؤال في إيتابس عند تعريف كيبل في منشأ معدني لم أستطع تغيير أو تعريف إجهادات خاصة بهذا الكيبل وأعطاني fail ماهي الطريقة لإدخال إجهادات شد أعلى للكيبل


 في الحقيقة أخي الكريم لم افهم سؤالك تماما
هل تقصد أن الكيبل مقطعه غير كافي لتحمل الاجهاد المطبق عليه
اذا عليك بكل بساطة إما تغير المقطع الى مقطع أكبر
أو تغير مادة الفولاذ المستعملة أي زيادة اجهاد الخضوع لها
والله أعلم


----------



## ياسر الجبوري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني السلام عليكم انا اطلب عن كيفية حجز من الاصوات من خارج البناية وتسلمواااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كرم فارس (29 سبتمبر 2009)

عند استخدام جملة اطارات لمقاومة القوى الجانبية باتجاه x و اطارات بالاتجاه Y فهل نضع العامل R مرة 5.5 و مرة 8.5؟؟ من أجل كل اتجاه ؟


----------



## A.Bozan (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كرم فارس قال:


> عند استخدام جملة اطارات لمقاومة القوى الجانبية باتجاه x و اطارات بالاتجاه y فهل نضع العامل r مرة 5.5 و مرة 8.5؟؟ من أجل كل اتجاه ؟


 أخي الكريم سؤالك غير واضح ممكن تعيده
أو اتوقع انك تقصد إذا كنت تستخدم جملة جدران قصية باتجاه واطارات بالاتجاه الاخر
اذا كان هذا سؤالك
يجب أن تاخذ قيمة المعامل r الأصغر بين الاتجاهين وتستخدمها لكلا الاتجاهين
أي تستخدم r تساوي 5.5 كما في حالتك
والله اعلم


----------



## A.Bozan (29 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة حدا يرد علينا
يعني معقول ما حدا بيعرف جوب السؤال
شكرا


----------



## احمد صخر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رسالة خطا فى ساب 12 الرجاء المساعدة*

الرجاء من السادة المهندسين مساعدتى فى حل هذه المشكلة
بعد انتهائى من توصيف القطاعات ووضع الاحمال وعند اعطاء الامر run
ظهرت رسالة (error updating anlysis cases)
المشكلة دى بس فى ساب 12 لما بشتغل على اى اصدار تانى بحل المنشأ من غير مشاكل
انا وضعت صورة للرسالة الى بتتطلعلى


----------



## احمد صخر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا عرفت حل المشكلة واعتذر عن طرح السؤال*

بحثت على النت ولقيت ان المشكلة انى مفروض يبقى مسار الفولدر الى بحفظ فيه واسمه واسم املف لازم يبقى انجيليزى


----------



## مسلم30 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في هذا المجهود
بس لو سمحتم انا عضو جديد
كيف افتح عالدروس الفائتة لمشاهدتها ؟ وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله بادباه (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك لكن عندي سؤال مهم عن كيفية تحميل برنامج safeأرجو جوابا شافيا ولكم خالص تقديري


----------



## salahouf (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً
ممكن نسخة sap2000 تعمل على ويندوز Vesta


----------



## Eng.Zeyad (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا العمل الرائع ولكن عندي مشكلة في ساب 2000 v14 عند توصيف كل المنشأ والقطاعات والرسم وبعد كل هذا ناتي لمرحلة التحليل ولكن البرنامج لايحل المنشأ وعند الضغط علي اي زر في البرنامج لا يعمل اي امر في البرنامج :81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## step6 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف يتم تعريف الاحمال الحرارية في الساب


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

بصو يا جماعة بالنسبة لموضوع الترخيم دة لو انا عندي قطاع معرض لعزم يبقي في جزء علية شد والتاني علية ضغط والخرسانة تهمل في الشد يبقي القطاع كلة مش شغال واحنا عندنا الحمل متوزع علي البلاطة uniform load يبقي DELTA = (5WL^2)/384EIحيث W هو قية الDL + 0.25 L. L و L = SPAN و E = YOUNGS MUDULS و I = INERTIA OF SECTION طيبب قيمة الترخيم تتناسب عكسيا مع ال I يبقي لو عايزين نجيب الترخيم من الساب او الايتابس ويكون فريب من الطبيعة في حاجة اسمها SET MODIFIER في الساب والايتابس والسيف القيم دي موجودة بواحد طبعا دة غير صحيح لان القطاع كلة مش شغال طب قيم I بتختلف في البلاطة عن الكمرة عن العامود طيب بالنسبة للكمرة MOMENT OF INERTIA ABOUT 2 AXIS TORIONAL CONSTANT , MOMENT OF INERTIA ABOUT 3 AXIS AND القيم دي تكون 0.35 بدلا من واحدوبالنسبة للبلاطة BENDING M22 MODIFER , BENDING M11 MODIFER ,BENDING M12 MODIFER القيم دي تكون 0.25 بدلا من 1وبالنسبة للعامود زية زي الكمرة بس القيمة تدخل 0.7 بدلا من 1 لان العامود من المفترض انة شايل ضغط ولكن ممكن يكون هناك قوة افقية او ECCENTRECITYوشكرا اسالكم الدعاء بالهداية


----------



## nobel40 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> والله يا أخي أنا قريت طتير بموضوع الايتابس واخذت أكتر من دورة ولكن ما حدا جاب سيرة الارقام الي تتكلم عنها
> أنا حتى ما كنت منتبه انها موجودة
> يا ريت لو احد الاخوان بالمنتدى يخبرنا


 

ده تسليح القطاع

وقيمه ال cover

وقطر السيخ

يا ريت توضح السؤال اكتر


----------



## عيادن (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اسال عن البلاطة الهوردي


----------



## asd salim (7 أكتوبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ان تمثيل القبة يكون على الساب انا لا اعرف ان كان يمكن فعل ذلك على الايتاب ولكن على الساب تختلف الطريقة من version الى الاخرى فمثلا في version 12 يمكنك من قائمة new model
> اختيار shells وعند shell type تحدد spherical dome ان كان هذا ما تريده وبعدها تحديد الradius كما انه يمكنك فعل ذلك اذا اردت اضافة القبة للبناء تاني كما نفعل في المساجد وهي ان تدخل من ملفك الذي ستضيف عليه القبة من قائمة edit : add to model from template وتظهر لك الموديلات تختار كما ذكرت لك مسبقاshells وبعد تحديد نصف القطر هناك local origin حيث يطلب منك تحديد origin بالنسبة لX and Y وهذا بالنسبة للsystem الاول الذي ستظيف اليه القبة اتمنى انا هذا هو سؤالك ان كنت قد فهمت وشكرا



Dear Eng Fatima
my problem is not how to model the dom it is how to design the dom to get the reinforcements..regards


----------



## asd salim (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*Dear Eng Fatima
pls why u not answer me how we design inclined surfaces
*


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي على مجهودك الرائع
ولكن لدي مشكلة
وهي انه في بعض الاحيان عندما ادخل السقف على الساب وبعد إختيار اتجاه الأحمالgravity وعندما ينتهي التحليل تظهر العزوم مقلوبة..أي الموجب يظهر سالب و العكس 
فما في رأيك السبب في هذا؟.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nobel40 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmed_2a2m قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي على مجهودك الرائع
> ولكن لدي مشكلة
> وهي انه في بعض الاحيان عندما ادخل السقف على الساب وبعد إختيار اتجاه الأحمالgravity وعندما ينتهي التحليل تظهر العزوم مقلوبة..أي الموجب يظهر سالب و العكس
> فما في رأيك السبب في هذا؟.
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السبب يا عزيزي من وجهت نظري ان الشلز مرسومه مع عقارب الساعه و بالتالي اللوكال اكسيز مقلوبه يعني بالبلدي اللون الاصفر فوق و الاحمر تحت

يا ريت ترفق الملف عشان نشوفه


----------



## last.gladiator (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كنت عايز اعرف ازاى اوصف شريحه من خزان( open chanell) على الساب 
علما بان الخزان مرتكز على اربع اعمدة فى الاطراف والشريحه فى الوسط
فازاى هقول للبرنامج ان ارضيه الخزان متشاله على الحوائط التى تعمل ككمرة مقلوبه بالنسبه للارضيه


----------



## M i D O (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :

هل لدى أحد منكم فكرة عن كيفية تصميم بيت مصعد معدني باستخدام أحد البرامج ...

فرضا أردنا استخدام sap2000 ، بعد نمذجة بيت المصعد كيف ندخل حمولات المصعد على النموذج ... 
أرجو الاهتمام و شكرا


----------



## كيمو الزيات (9 أكتوبر 2009)

نتيجة لكثرة الشروحات الموجودة لبرنامج ساب واختلافها في طريقة ادخال البيانات وكذلك كثرة اختلاف الاراء في كثير من الامور بالنسبة لهذا البرنامج اريد ان اعرف الطريقة المثلي لتصميم منشا علي برنامج ساب ؟ وهل من الممكن ان اجد مثال لمنشا كامل مصمم علي برنامج ساب( غير مستشفي د/عاطف العراقي ) ؟ وهل من الافضل ان اقوم بحساب التحليل الانشائي علي برنامج الساب ثم اقوم بعمل التصميم علي ملفات اكسل ام اقوم بالتصميم عن طريق برنامج الساب ؟ وهل من الافضل ان اقوم بتحليل البلاطات مع الكمرات مع الاعمدة ام اقوم بتحليل السقف للحصول علي قيم ردود الافعال فقط ولا اعتمد علي العزوم الناتجة علي الshell من الساب ؟

عندي اسئلة كثيرة جدا خاصة ببرنامج الساب وارجوكم اني اشعر بالتششت ارجو المساعدة ؟


----------



## khaledaed (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندى سؤال ارجو الاجابة عنة .. كيف يمكن التحويل من برنامج الساب الى الستاد والعكس مع نقل الاحمال وجميع الخصائص وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا

ثانيا كان عندي سؤال أرجو الإفادة فيه للضرورة، وهو:
كيف يمكن عمل Fiber Section أو بمعنى آخر تمثيل الـ Plastic Hinge كـ fiber modeling على برنامج الساب؟

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> عند تعريف القطاعات من قائمة define يتم وعند اختيار reinforcement وتحديد هل هو قطاع عمود او كمرة
> هناك تحت اسم cocrte cover خانتين top و bottom
> واسفلهم ايضا تحت اسم reinforcement اربع خانات
> ممكن تشرحلنا القيم دى بتعبر عن ايه؟؟
> وشكراااااا


السلام عليكم للاجابة على سؤالك يمكنك من الدخول في help حيث تحصل على الجواب 
Reinforcement Data Form

 *Beams* option

 *Concrete Cover to Rebar Center* edit boxes. Specify rebar cover at the top and bottom of the beam. 

The top cover is measured from the top of the beam to the centroid of the top longitudinal reinforcing. 

The bottom cover is measured from the bottom of the beam to the centroid of the bottom longitudinal reinforcing.
 *Reinforcement Overrides for Ductile Beams* edit boxes. Specify areas of longitudinal reinforcing steel that occur at the top and bottom of the left and right ends of the beam. These overrides are used by ETABS as follows:

 In the Concrete Frame Design postprocessor 




 When the design shear in a concrete beam is to be based on provided longitudinal reinforcement (that is, the shear design is based on the moment capacity of the beam), ETABS compares the calculated required reinforcement with that specified in the reinforcement overrides and uses the larger value to determine the moment capacity on which the shear design is based.
 When the minimum reinforcing in the middle of a beam is to be based on some percentage of the reinforcing at the ends of the beam, ETABS compares the calculated required reinforcement at the ends of the beam with that specified in the reinforcement overrides and uses the larger value to determine the minimum reinforcing in the middle of the beam.
 When the shear design of columns is to be based on the maximum moment that the beams can deliver to the columns, ETABS compares the calculated required reinforcement with that specified in the reinforcement overrides and uses the larger value to determine the moment capacity of the beam.


 For any degree of freedom in the frame nonlinear hinge properties assigned to a concrete member that is specified as default, ETABS calculates the hinge force-deformation properties based on the larger of the calculated required reinforcement at the ends of the beam (assuming you have run the design through the Concrete Frame Design postprocessor) and the specified reinforcement over
اعتقد انه واضح وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

asd salim قال:


> *Dear Eng Fatima
> pls why u not answer me how we design inclined surfaces
> *


السلام عليكم بالنسبة لتمثيل المساحات المائلة كالسقف والسلالم يمكنك النتقال من المستوين عن طريق 
move up in list كما هو ممثل هنا 











فقط عليك ان تنتبه عندما تبدا من اليمين الى الشمال في النقطتين الاولين من المستوى الاول عليك في المستوى التاني ان تبدا من حيث النتهين من المستوي الاسفل اي من الشمال الى اليمين


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

hhhhh_bbbb198811 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز اعرف ازاى اوصف شريحه من خزان( open chanell) على الساب
> علما بان الخزان مرتكز على اربع اعمدة فى الاطراف والشريحه فى الوسط
> فازاى هقول للبرنامج ان ارضيه الخزان متشاله على الحوائط التى تعمل ككمرة مقلوبه بالنسبه للارضيه


السلام عليكم انا لم افهم السؤال هل انت تتحدث عن الجزء العلوي ام تتحدث عن الاساسات فان كنت تريد تمثيل الكمرات في الاسفل فالبرنامج لن يقبل هذا انت تنقل reaction وتصدرها لبرنامج سيف والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كيمو الزيات قال:


> نتيجة لكثرة الشروحات الموجودة لبرنامج ساب واختلافها في طريقة ادخال البيانات وكذلك كثرة اختلاف الاراء في كثير من الامور بالنسبة لهذا البرنامج اريد ان اعرف الطريقة المثلي لتصميم منشا علي برنامج ساب ؟ وهل من الممكن ان اجد مثال لمنشا كامل مصمم علي برنامج ساب( غير مستشفي د/عاطف العراقي ) ؟ وهل من الافضل ان اقوم بحساب التحليل الانشائي علي برنامج الساب ثم اقوم بعمل التصميم علي ملفات اكسل ام اقوم بالتصميم عن طريق برنامج الساب ؟ وهل من الافضل ان اقوم بتحليل البلاطات مع الكمرات مع الاعمدة ام اقوم بتحليل السقف للحصول علي قيم ردود الافعال فقط ولا اعتمد علي العزوم الناتجة علي الshell من الساب ؟
> 
> عندي اسئلة كثيرة جدا خاصة ببرنامج الساب وارجوكم اني اشعر بالتششت ارجو المساعدة ؟


السلام عليكم في الحقيقة على حد علمي توجد دروس كثيرة وشروحات عليك فقط ان تبحث وتبحث دون ان تمل اما عن سؤالك فيما اعتقد وهذه طريقتي انا في الحقيقة لا اكتفي ببرنامج واحد فقط للحصول على افضل النتائج استعمل الساب او الايتاب بالنسبة للنتائج في العناصر الشقولية اعني الاعمدة وجدران القص اما بالنسبة العناصر الافقية كالكمرات و الاسقف اصدر لسيف حيث ان برنامج سيف مصمم خصيصا لهدذ العناصر والاساسات فمثلا في البلاطات ذات الفتحات يقوم سيف باعطائك نتيجة ادق والدروس في سيف متوفرة في منتدانا والحمدلله وانا قبل سيف كنت اعيد تمثيل القطعة الكبرى بلالعمدة الاربعة التى تحوي على البلاطة الكبيرة على روبوت حتى احصل على نتائج ادق فانا لا اعتمد مطلقا على برنامج واحد انا هذه هي طريقتي في العمل والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف يتم تعريف الاحمال الحرارية في الساب


السلام عليكم لتعريف احمال الحرارة يتم تعريف من قائمة define load pattern type temperature بعدها نختار العناصر الكمرات والاعمدة نختص الخارجية الاكثر عرضة للحرارة ثم 
assign frame load temperature ومن dead نبحث على الاسم الذي اعطيناه لtemperature في define load pattern type ومن ثم نعطي قيمة الحرارة التي في الكود حسب المنطقة اما gradient فحسابه مختلف ويعتمد على فرق الحرارة بين الداخل والخارج تقسيم سمك العنصر فيما اعتقد نسيت ان كنت تريد gradient سوف ابحث عنه والله اعلم


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (12 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد إبراهيم شحاته قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا
> 
> ...


 
أرجو يا إخواني ألا تنسوني لأني فعلا محتاج لتعريف الـ Fiber Section في الساب حتى لوكان مقدمات وأنا بحاول أكمل وأبلغكم بالبقية

كذلك قمت بفتح موضوع طريقة الـ Fiber Modeling بصفة عامة للمناقشة على الرابط التالي لاعتقادي بتعقيده:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158008.html


----------



## romio_201085 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف الف الف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع ده والله يجازيكم الف خير ويجعلكم عملكم العظيم ده في ميزان حسناتكم

انا ليه سؤال واحد وياريت تكون اجابته تفصيلية لاني بجد سمعت اجابات كتيرة اوي ومعرفتش اطبق اي حاجه منهم

لو انا عندي دلوقتي سقف مرسوم علي الكاد ازاي انقله عليا لساب بحيث اني ادخل كمرات واعمدة والسقف طبعا 

ارجوك متبخلش عليه برد مفصل ومنظم للموضوع ده او لو جاوبت حضرتك عليه باسلوب منمق ومشروح قبل كده اديني رقم المشاركه بتاعته في الموضوع العظيم ده

ولو حد عنده فديو للعمليه دي يكون اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ومستني ردك الكريم 

السلام عليكم*


----------



## نورس جزار (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*كتب حول etabs, sap, safe*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليكم هذه الكتب حول Etabs:

دليل المهندس الإنشائي لاستخدام ETABS 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=544

الدليل التقني والتحليلي في ETABS 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=657

SAP 2000 V.10 المرجع التقني لتحليل وتصميم المنشآت 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=672


وكتب أخرى باللغة الإنكليزية حول Etabs, Safe, Sap

http://www.4shared.com/file/62744582/47f1b23b/ETABSSAFE.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/120030026/1d4e0e49/Copy_of_ETABS-SAFE-SAP-SS.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/24753951/25614e61/Etabs_Shear_Wall_Design_Manual_UBC_97.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/47107334/689a709e/etabs.html?s=1


بالتوفيق


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

romio_201085 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الف الف الف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع ده والله يجازيكم الف خير ويجعلكم عملكم العظيم ده في ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم انا ساحكي عن طريقة عملي انا وبيجوز انها خاطا لكن انا اعتمادي على الاوتوكاد يكون عند وجود اشكال للمبنى يصعب تمثيلها على اليتاب او الساب وليس ابدا لتمثيل الاعمدة او الكمرات التي يسهل تمثيلها على البرنامج وعليه ما يهمني هو تمثيل الشكل المنحرف او المقوس او الغريب وفي الوتوكاد تختار layer تسميه مثلا ساب او ايتاب وتختار له لون وبعدها تختار كل الشكل الذي رسمته بهذا layer وتعملو move الاحداثية 0,0 حتى اذا نقلته الى البرنامج يكون عند نفس الاحداثية وبعد ما تحفظو في ملف dxf تفتح البرنامج الذي ستستعمله يعني الايتاب او الساب ولاتنسى اختيار الوحدات ثم import الملف مثلا dxf floor plan
تبحث عندها اين وضعت الملف وتختار الوحدات ثم عند كل عنصر تختار اسم اlayer الذي رسمته وتختار المستوى وهذا كله هدفه الحصول على الشكل الذي يصعب تمثيله واما الباقي فانا امثله مباشرت على البرنامج كالاعمدة التى هي عموما تكون عند الاتقاء خطين متقاطعين ويسهل بعدها تمثيل الاشياء الاخرى فالهدف ليس الحصول على المستوى بالاعمدة والكمرات ونقل كل شئ من الاوتوكاد بينما الهدف الرئيسي من وجهة نظري هي فقط الحصول على تمثيل الاشكال الغريبة للمباني التي يتفنن المعماريين في تمثيلها ليس الا وشكرا


----------



## eng.amani (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 




احاول تنصيب برنامج ETABS V.9.



لكن لا تكتمل عملية التنصيب وتظهر 















الرجاء المساعدة






وشكرا​


----------



## Ayman (18 أكتوبر 2009)

و عليكم السلام
ما الذي يظهر؟ 
لا يظهر عندي


----------



## gcivil (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ساب 2000!!!
ما الفرق بين البلاطات shell ,deck ,plate وفي اي حالة نستعمل plate**
أرجو التكرم بالإجابة 
**وشكراً *


----------



## gcivil (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ETABS
ما الفرق بين البلاطات shell ,deck ,plate وفي اي حالة نستعمل plate**
أرجو التكرم بالإجابة 
**وشكراً *


----------



## هاني سليمان (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

محتاج كتاب لتعلم sap2000 v12 او اي مادة تعليمية سواء بالانجليزية او العربية*


----------



## eng.amani (19 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا مايظهر 


:80::80:


واضحة ؟؟


:80::80:

​ 




http://up.arab-x.com/Oct09/8rU46504.png
​ 







http://up.arab-x.com/dld8rU46504.png.html
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

gcivil قال:


> *إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ساب 2000!!!
> ما الفرق بين البلاطات shell ,deck ,plate وفي اي حالة نستعمل plate**
> أرجو التكرم بالإجابة
> **وشكراً *


السلام عليكم يوجد فرق طبعا ففي حالة البلاطة المصمة ذات السمك العادي والتي تنقل الاحمال الافقية والعمودية تسمى shell كما ان deck يستخدم عموما في البلاطات ذات الجوائز المعدنية و يمكن استخدامه في الكونكريت مع مراعات المعطيات والتغيرات وعند البلاطات السميكة كالتي تستخدم في الاساسات ك raft يمكنك تحديد plate نظرا للسمك الذي يبدو مختلفا على سمك البلاطة وهو ينقل الاحمال العمودية والله اعلم


----------



## life for rent (20 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت عاوز اسأل عن مساهمة الكتل اللى لازم لا تقل عن 90% فى التحليل الديناميكى
هل المفروض انى اشوفها فى modal mass partiction ولا فى modal load participation ratio
لان فى الاولى بيظهر summ Ux,summ Uy و ايضا summ Rx,Ry هل المفروض اشوف دول ويكونوا معديين ال 90%

ولا فى التانية اللى هى modal load participation ratio اشوف فيها النسب ؟....طب ولانهى نسب بالظبط


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> كنت عاوز اسأل عن مساهمة الكتل اللى لازم لا تقل عن 90% فى التحليل الديناميكى
> هل المفروض انى اشوفها فى modal mass partiction ولا فى modal load participation ratio
> لان فى الاولى بيظهر summ Ux,summ Uy و ايضا summ Rx,Ry هل المفروض اشوف دول ويكونوا معديين ال 90%
> 
> ولا فى التانية اللى هى modal load participation ratio اشوف فيها النسب ؟....طب ولانهى نسب بالظبط


السلام عليكم اعتقد ان فقرة الكود تتحدث عن modal mass والتي يظهر فيها عدد المود الي حصلت فيه علي summ ux and summuy اكبر من 90 بالماية الي اذا ما توصلت الها يمكنك الحصول على اقل عدد من المود عند اخذ عدد م مثلا ك اكبر او يساوي 3 في جدر التربيع عدد الطوابق التي فوق الارض وعليك ان تتتحقق من ان البريود للعدد ك تكون اقل من 0.2 ثانية لانو في بعض الاحيان خاصة في المناطق الشديدة الزلازل ولاسباب معمارية يصعب الوصول لل90بالماية حتى بعد 50 مود ولذلك نتاكد بالطريقة الثانية والله اعلم


----------



## life for rent (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير اختى فاطمة.....وذادك واثابك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## life for rent (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ما الفرق بين rigid / semi rigid diaphragm فى برنامج Etabs ؟؟؟؟؟
ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهم؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما الفرق بين rigid / semi rigid diaphragm فى برنامج Etabs ؟؟؟؟؟
> ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهم؟


السلام عليكم فيما يتعلق بهذا السؤال على حد علمي فان analyse ل structure ذات diaghragm semi rigid تعتبر معقدة بحيث تاخذ بعين الاعتبار rigidity لكل عناصر المنشا بما فيهم diaghragm بمعنى اخر اذا اخذنا جدار قص بسمك معين فان rigidity تنقص مع الارتفاع كما ن rigidity ل diaghragm تنقص مع طول span وتوزيع الاحمال عليها يشبه لا اجد الترجمة يشبه هذا الشكل






​الشكل(c) اما الشكل (b) فهو لdiaphragm rigid والشكل( d) فهو flexible 
ويمكنك من خلال حساب diaphragm deformation and story displacement ان تعرف في اي من الحالات انت كما ان البلاطات ذات الفتوحات الكبيرة لا يجب اعتبارها rigid لانها flexible 
والله اعلم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتم عايز اعرف ازاي احل سقف hollwblock علي برنامج sap


----------



## ابو حسنين (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا تعني القيم التي تظهر لنا عند اختيار punchung shear ratio في برنامج السيف 
ماذا تمثل وكيف نعرف ان المقطع امين من ناحية ال punching حيث تظهر القيم بحدود اقل واكبر من العدد الصحيح 1

وهناك احيانا تظهر حروف

مساعدتكم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هاني علي 26 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ندخل بلاطه الحمام في نفس منسوب البلاطات الاخري ولاكن عند عمل ميش للبلاطات تكون مسافات التقسيم لبلاطه الحمام اكبر او اصغر من البلاطات المجاوره وبذالك قد منعنا نقط الاتصال بين البلاطات


----------



## life for rent (23 أكتوبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم فيما يتعلق بهذا السؤال على حد علمي فان analyse ل structure ذات diaghragm semi rigid تعتبر معقدة بحيث تاخذ بعين الاعتبار rigidity لكل عناصر المنشا بما فيهم diaghragm بمعنى اخر اذا اخذنا جدار قص بسمك معين فان rigidity تنقص مع الارتفاع كما ن rigidity ل diaghragm تنقص مع طول span وتوزيع الاحمال عليها يشبه لا اجد الترجمة يشبه هذا الشكل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جذاكى الله كل خير اختى الكريمة على محاولاتك المتكررة لمساعدتى......جزاكى الله عنها كل خير
ودى برضه معلومة للتوضيح لاقيتها بعد البحث الطوييييييييل وهى مطابقة لكلام حضرتك..........اتمنى انها تفيدك ايضا


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> ماذا تعني القيم التي تظهر لنا عند اختيار punchung shear ratio في برنامج السيف
> ماذا تمثل وكيف نعرف ان المقطع امين من ناحية ال punching حيث تظهر القيم بحدود اقل واكبر من العدد الصحيح 1
> 
> وهناك احيانا تظهر حروف
> ...



محتاج للمعلومه اعلاه رجاءا المساعده


----------



## أيمن حفنى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم عندى مشكلة بعد تنصيب البرنامج ساب 2000 تظهر رسالة خطأوعند ازالتها يغلق البرنامج فكيف يتم التغلب على هذه المشكلة افادكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gcivil (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh للبلاطة الموضوعة علي الكمرات والاعمدة الموضحة في الصورةالموالية 
وشكرا


----------



## kimy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*اسئلة في برنامج etabs*

لدي هذه الاسئلة وانا مستخدم جديد للبرنامج

1. متى نستخدم الامر RELEASE
2. اذا ما اردت ان احمل الجدران وان تأخذ كامل الحمل الزلزالي ماذا احتاج من الادخالات
3. في بعض الحالات ادخل للبرنامج تعاريف الديناميك ولا يقوم بتحليل ديناميك و يعطيني رسالة انه لا يوجد تعاريف Ritz vector مع انني عرفتهم
4.0 كيف اعرف اقصى حمل على الاعمدة (اي comb)
5.0هل ضروري بان اعرف طابق base على انه fixed 

ارجو افادتي لانه هذه الامور تحيرني


----------



## nobel40 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

gcivil قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh للبلاطة الموضوعة علي الكمرات والاعمدة الموضحة في الصورةالموالية
> وشكرا


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1 - ارسم حدود البلاطه الي هو الربع دائره

2- ارسم زاويه من 3--5 درجه (شاهد الملف المرفق)

3-اكتب surftab1
وده عباره عن عدد ال shells الي هتقسمو و ليكن 9 لو افترضنا انك راسم بالمتر

4- اكتب الامر ده rulesurf و اختار لبضلعين الي مقسميين الزاويه

5-اعمل array radia 

6 -فجر الشكل


شاهد الملف المرفق للتوضيح


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

zezodot قال:


> لو سمحتم عايز اعرف ازاي احل سقف hollwblock علي برنامج sap


السلام عليكم اذا انت تريدان تحل هذا النوع من السقف عليك تمثيل ذلك في ملف جديد غير الذي مثلة فيه المبنى وتحط فيه كل SPAN الي عندك مشان تمثل SECTION السقف مثلا 10X20 وبعدين تحملها بحمل الذي يتحملو الجائز مثلا 5.8*0.6 =3.48 حيث 0.6 هو طول حبة الهوردي و5.8 كن/م2 هو حمل الذي يعود لبلاطة سمكها 25 سم للمتر المربع وهذا مثال فقط اعطيه لك حتى تفهمني 


















والله اعلم ان كان هذا السؤال ام لم افهم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

gcivil قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh للبلاطة الموضوعة علي الكمرات والاعمدة الموضحة في الصورةالموالية
> وشكرا


السلام عليكم انا من رئي ان كنت تشتغل على الايتاب يمكنك بعد اختيار البلاطة ومن قائمة 
ASSIGN sell/Area 





لتفادي اي مشكلة انت ما وضحتش على اي برنامج تشتغل لانو في برامج كثيرة تعمل automesh بس في برامج انت تعمل ميش يدوي والله علم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> جذاكى الله كل خير اختى الكريمة على محاولاتك المتكررة لمساعدتى......جزاكى الله عنها كل خير
> ودى برضه معلومة للتوضيح لاقيتها بعد البحث الطوييييييييل وهى مطابقة لكلام حضرتك..........اتمنى انها تفيدك ايضا


شكرا جزيلا لك لمساعدتي انت ايضا ووفقك الله لما فيه خير لك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

1. متى نستخدم الامر RELEASE
2. اذا ما اردت ان احمل الجدران وان تأخذ كامل الحمل الزلزالي ماذا احتاج من الادخالات
3. في بعض الحالات ادخل للبرنامج تعاريف الديناميك ولا يقوم بتحليل ديناميك و يعطيني رسالة انه لا يوجد تعاريف Ritz vector مع انني عرفتهم
4.0 كيف اعرف اقصى حمل على الاعمدة (اي comb)
5.0هل ضروري بان اعرف طابق base على انه fixed 

ارجو افادتي لانه هذه الامور تحيرني[/quote]

للاجابة على اسئلتك 
1 release تستعمل عند تصاميم خاصة حيث مثلا كمرة تريد ان تحررها من اول نقطة او اخر نقطة حيث يكون المومنت في احد التجاهات صفر وهذا يستخدم اكتر شئ في المنشات المعدنية 
2 تريد ان تحمل جدران القص كل الاحمال الافقية ؟ لقد طرح هذه السؤال من قبل ولقد حاولت الاجابة عنه ولكن اعتقد ان الاجابة تخص الكود المعتمد عليه حيث في الكود عندنا نربط بين الاحمال العمودية الوزن والاحمال الافقية وربما هذا في كودنا فقط انا ما احبش الخبطك 
4 عليك ان تستعمل برنامج اخر ك cicolumn او غيره من البرامج المخصصة لذلك اما combinaison فانت تختار كل combinaison الي في الكود بخصوص الاعمدة وتحطها في الاكسيل وسترى اي combinaison تعطيك اكبر قيمة 
5 طبعا ضروري لانه الواقع الا اذا كانت البناية متحركة :67:والله اعلم


----------



## kimy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك كثيرا

ولكن تعريف release للنقاط العلوية للاعمدة الا يعني ان الاعمدة لا تاخذ حمل جانبي 

هل يفهم البرنامج اننا لا نريد تحميل الاعمدة افقيا (في حالة الخرسانة المسلحة)

هل تعريفها free يكون صحيح

عندما يكون السقف flat هل ما ذكر سابقا يحرر الاعمدة وتقوم البلاطة flat slab بتحويل الاحمال الافقية الى الجدران فقط.

ارجو منك التواصل وشكرا لك.


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للاخت المهندسه فاطمه ولاكني اريد شرح لحل الهوردي علي الساب وليس يدوي شكرا للمره التانيه ليكي وجزاكي الله كل الخير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

kimy قال:


> شكرا لك كثيرا
> 
> ولكن تعريف release للنقاط العلوية للاعمدة الا يعني ان الاعمدة لا تاخذ حمل جانبي
> 
> ...



انا شخصيا لا اوافقك في تحرير الاعمدة وهذا خطر على المبنى لا يمكنك في اي حال فعل ذلك وهذا لا يعني انو الاعمدة لا تاخذ الاحمال الجانبية انا قصدت مثلا في حال تمثيل ال corbel الكمرة التي تستند على عمود
في هذه الحال يمكننا تحرير المومنت اما العمود لا اعرف ذلك وحتى عند تمثيل بلاطة flat slab فالبرنامج يسئلك عن نوع restraint at bottom من دون ان تفعل ذلك بنفسك على كل ما اعرفه انا و ما لاحظته شخصيا ان موقع جدران القص وعددها له تاثير اول في تحملها الاحمال الافقية دون frame فعندما تمثل منشاك ومن قبل ان تحمله ديناميكيا اعمل run يمكنك عند اختيار الاجدران في الاسفل مع المسند ان تعرف نسبة حمواتها للاحمال العمودية فان كانت هذه الحمولة تفوق 20بالمئة من اجمال الحمول ككل فيمكنك اعتبار ان الجدران هذ التي تتحمل كل القوي الافقية وتختار R المناسب وستلاحظ ان الاعمدة والكمرات تصلها MAXIMUM OF FORCES في ULTIMATE وليس في seismic combinaison والله اعلم


----------



## ahmed kblo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف اقوم برسم لاطه دائريه بواسطه برنمج sap او etabs


----------



## ahmed kblo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف اقوم برسم بلاطه دائريه بواسطه برنمج sap او etabs*​


----------



## ايمن زكريا شمس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الترس ده كل اما اجي احله يقولي fatal error 
loss in accuracy

ياريت تساعدوا اخوكم وشكرا مقدما


----------



## eng.amani (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن رابط لتحميل برنامج ايتاب ..


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> ممكن رابط لتحميل برنامج ايتاب ..



السلام عليكم
ETABS 9.6.0
هذه الروابط منقولة فالشكر لمن قام برفعها
http://www.4shared.com/file/117366347/1e62bc6f/ETABS_V960part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/117369321/f938ae8a/ETABS_V960part2.html
patch
http://www.4shared.com/file/117179593/80e7e264/Etabs_v960patch.html


----------



## gcivil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gcivil
> _السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh للبلاطة الموضوعة علي الكمرات والاعمدة الموضحة في الصورةالموالية
> وشكرا
> _


_*
السلام عليكم كنت قد سالت عن الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh,وفيما يخص رد الاخ nobel40**الملف المرفق مع الشرح من نوع DXF يبدو انه به خطا فارجوا اصلاحه
وفيما يخص رد الاخت فاطمةالمهاجرة فانا اعمل بالطبع في برنامج ETABS وقد عملت automeshفاتتني النتيجة كماهي موضحة في الصورة المرفقة,
*
*ويبدو بانه ليس نسق صحيح لعملية mesh
*




_


----------



## nobel40 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*الملف مره اخري*



gcivil قال:


> _*السلام عليكم كنت قد سالت عن الطريقة الصحيحة لعملية mesh,وفيما يخص رد الاخ nobel40**الملف المرفق مع الشرح من نوع dxf يبدو انه به خطا فارجوا اصلاحه*_
> _*وفيما يخص رد الاخت فاطمةالمهاجرة فانا اعمل بالطبع في برنامج etabs وقد عملت automeshفاتتني النتيجة كماهي موضحة في الصورة المرفقة,*_*
> *
> _*ويبدو بانه ليس نسق صحيح لعملية mesh*_
> ...


 

لقد ارفقت الملف مره اخري


----------



## eng.amani (27 أكتوبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> etabs 9.6.0
> هذه الروابط منقولة فالشكر لمن قام برفعها
> http://www.4shared.com/file/117366347/1e62bc6f/etabs_v960part1.html
> ...


 


الشكر لكما 

جاري التحميل واتمنى ان اوفق في تنصيبه 
​


----------



## احمد بنوان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ما هو افضل برنامج للتصميم وليس التحليل؟*

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف رأيكم عن افضل برنامج للتصميم الانشائي بالنسبة للمنشأت الخرسانية والهياكل الحديدية 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.amani (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وانا اريد ان اسال 

هل على المهندس المدني ان يتعلم كل البرامج الهندسية 
ام يكفي تعلم بعضها
وماافضل كل هذه البرامج اللي مفروض مايستغني عنها وتغنيه عن الباقي
وكما سال الاخ 
في مجال التصميم ماهو الافضل 
شكرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ياباشمهندسين كلاكيت تاني مره انا عايز فيديو يشرح حل سقف هوردي علي الساب ارجوكوا بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## eng.amani (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وانا اريد ان اسال 

هل على المهندس المدني ان يتعلم كل البرامج الهندسية 
ام يكفي تعلم بعضها
وماافضل كل هذه البرامج اللي مفروض مايستغني عنها وتغنيه عن الباقي
وكما سال الاخ 
في مجال التصميم ماهو الافضل 
شكرا


----------



## nobel40 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج ال prokon من افضل البرامج

بالاضافه الي csi column 

بالاضافه الي ملفات ال xl الموثوق فيها والتي تختلف من شخص الي اخر


----------



## alihassa (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيفيه عمل جداول التسليح بناء على نتائج التصميم بالبرنامج*

انا على معرفةكبيره بالايتاب والساب والساف ولكن اجد صعوبه فى اخراج نتائج التصميم وتنسيقها بالشكل الذى يكون بالوحات الانشائيه فمثلا نسب التسليح بالاعمده تكون مختلفه لكل عمود اما فى اللوحات الانشائيه يكون هناك 6-7 نماذج من الاعمده وكذلك تسليح الاسقف


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> وانا اريد ان اسال
> 
> هل على المهندس المدني ان يتعلم كل البرامج الهندسية
> ام يكفي تعلم بعضها
> ...


السلام عليكم سؤال وجيه اماني قليل ما تجدين احدا يلم بكل البرامج حيتلخبط انا هذا الي صار معي وقت الي تعلمت ستاد وروبو وانا سابق اشتغل على الساب او الايتاب اكتشفت اني اتلخبط, وهذا يعود لكل وامكانيته في الاستيعاب, و بعدين صرت اخد من اroboot expert حساب RETAINING WALL وبعض الاحيان البلاطات ذو الفتوحات ,واشتغل الاهم على احد البرامج اما الايتاب واما الساب, وهذا حسب نوع المنشا فمثلا عند دراستك لمسجد يستحسن ان تفعلي ذلك على الساب لتمثيل القبب حيث لا تجدين ذلك فيالاتاب كما انه عندما تدرسين خزان مياه لا تستطعين تمثيل احمل ضغط المياه وضغط التربة على الايتاب لانها احمال مثلثة عموديا كما انك عندما تشتغلي على الايتاب او على الساب عليك تعلم سيف حتى تكملى المشروع كلو فسيف بعتباره مخصص لتصميم البلاطات والاسس سيوفر لك الوقت والجهد تماما كما في البرامج الاخرى كستاد في ستاد خاص بدراسة الاساسات والاهم الاهم انك تكوني مع الجديد قد تحمل البرامج الجديدة امورا جديدة تهمك فالبرامج تتطور بسرعة وهذا ستقومين به بنفسك وستتفحصين help او ما تعطيه المؤسسة المبرمجة وهناك نقطة اخرى وهي عند بحثك عن عمل هناك شركات كبرى تحدد البرامج التي تستخدمها وتشترط انو المهندس الي حيتعين لازم يكون يستخدم الستاد برو فالمهندس الي يعرف هذا البرنامج تكون له الاولوية عموما لا يمكنك الاعتماد على برنامج واحد لدراس مشروع ما هذا رئي قد يفيدك الاخرون باراء اخرى ووفقك الله والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد بنوان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اعرف رأيكم عن افضل برنامج للتصميم الانشائي بالنسبة للمنشأت الخرسانية والهياكل الحديدية
> مع جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم اعتقد انو كل البرامج تادي نفس النتيجه وعليه عليك ان تتقن احدها وان تفهم استعمالها فلدراسة المنشات الخرسانية يمكنك اختيار اما الساب او الايتاب او ستاد برو والمنشات المعدنية انا رايت المهندسين المتخصصين يعتمدون الروبوت في ذلك , عليك ان تتقن احدهم وان تتابع الاصدارات الجديدة والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

alihassa قال:


> انا على معرفةكبيره بالايتاب والساب والساف ولكن اجد صعوبه فى اخراج نتائج التصميم وتنسيقها بالشكل الذى يكون بالوحات الانشائيه فمثلا نسب التسليح بالاعمده تكون مختلفه لكل عمود اما فى اللوحات الانشائيه يكون هناك 6-7 نماذج من الاعمده وكذلك تسليح الاسقف


انا في الحقيقة لم افهم سؤالك ما معنى اللوحات الانشائية هل يمكنك ان تترجمها


----------



## سند اكرم (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد اعرف كيفة تحديد كمية حديد التسليح في الاعمدة


----------



## اشراقة روح (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

يعطيكم العافيه على الموضوع 
انا طالبه وعندي مشروع تخرج تصميم واستخدمت برنامج الايتاب 
بس المشكله عندي اني مو عارفه افصل الbeams في نقطة معينه
يعني فالصوره





الجزء اللي فالوسط
الجزء العلوي منه ( الصغير ) منفصل عن الجزء السفلي ( الكبير ) 
بسبب اختلاف ارتفاع السقف !
كيف افصل الbeams العموديات !! 
اللي عنده فكره عن الطريقه ياريت شرح بالتفصيل :$
ويعطيكم العافيه وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشراقة روح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> يعطيكم العافيه على الموضوع
> انا طالبه وعندي مشروع تخرج تصميم واستخدمت برنامج الايتاب
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً بالأخت إشراقة روح، الله يعطيكي ألف عافية.. 

حقيقةً لم أصل إلى مقصودك، حبذا لو يتم الإشارة لهذه المنطقة المقصودة بسهم معين أو دائرة أو أو لتوضيح المقصود..

ولكن ما لفت نظري هو وجود 3 كتل منمذجة جميعها في ملف واحد، أليس كذلك؟؟.... إن كانت هذه فواصل بين هذه الكتل المختلفة، هذا يعني أن كل كتلة من المبنى أصبحت مبنى مستقل لوحدها، وجب نمذجتها لوحدها ضمن ملف مستقل.. أي أصبح لديك في هذه الحالة ثلاثة مباني، وثلاثة ملفات.. 

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## خالد الخشن (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سؤال لاهل الخبرة واعذروني لو كان متكرر لان المشاركات كثيرة
ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لحساب العزوم علي البلاطات والكمرات لان الناتج من الساب مختلف جدا مع الحسابات اليدويه مع اني اخذت دورة في الساب
زميل اقترح ان اغير القيم الموجودة في frame sec ثم set modifiers ثم moment of inertia الي 10 هل هذا صحيح لانه بيعطي نتائج قريبة جدا ام توجد طريقة علميه حيثmoment of inertia = (bh^3/12


----------



## اشراقة روح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً بالأخت إشراقة روح، الله يعطيكي ألف عافية..
> 
> ...


 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي
لا هو مبنى واحد 
بس منفصل بجميع الطوابق السفليه 
ومتصل بالطوابق العلويه عن طريق ممر او مثل ماتقول جسر صغير
بس هذا الطابق الارضي فالصوره 
فالصوره وضحت النقطتين الواجب فصلها 
بحيث ان الbeam العمودي يصير 2 beams 
للنصف العلوي beam منفصل عن النصف السفلي





:4:
ياريت تقدر تساعدني :82:
​


----------



## tygo_m2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخت اشراقة روح

انا عرفت ايش المشكلة الي عندك واشرحها بشكل افضل

هي عندها عمود يستند عليه جسرين عل واحد من جهة وكل واحد له مقطع مختلف عن الاخر لكن المشكلة انهم ليسو بمستوى واحد اي لو نفترض ان احد الاعمدة يستند على ارتفاع 3 متر فان العمود الاخر يستند على ارتفاع 4 متر مثلا اي لايوجد اتصال بينهم

الحل الي عندي على ما اعتقد وان شاء الله الاخوة والاساتذة يفيدوك اكثر هو عمل release للجسرين من الطرف الذي يتصل بالعمود لكل جسر beam وهذا الحل نستخدمه في الساب ولا اعرف اذا كان هذا الحل موجود في الايتابس

وهذا ليس حل نهائي انتظري اراء باقي الاخوة

وفقك الله


----------



## abdoooaa (30 أكتوبر 2009)

خالد الخشن قال:


> سؤال لاهل الخبرة واعذروني لو كان متكرر لان المشاركات كثيرة
> ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لحساب العزوم علي البلاطات والكمرات لان الناتج من الساب مختلف جدا مع الحسابات اليدويه مع اني اخذت دورة في الساب
> زميل اقترح ان اغير القيم الموجودة في frame sec ثم set modifiers ثم moment of inertia الي 10 هل هذا صحيح لانه بيعطي نتائج قريبة جدا ام توجد طريقة علميه حيثmoment of inertia = (bh^3/12


 

حد يرد علي الاخ 
وانا كمان عندي نفس المشكله
العزم في الكمر صغير جدا
وشكرا


----------



## tygo_m2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بكم اخوان خالد الخشن و abdoooaa 

الحل هو عمل set modifier للبلاطات ووضع قيمة 0.25 للبلاطات في حقل المومينت ووضع القيمة 0,35 للكمرات في حقل المومينت ووضع قيمة 0.7 للاعمدة في حقل المومينت 

طبعا لكل قطاع نعمل سيت موديفاير يعني للبلاطات وللكمرات وللاعمدة

وان شاء الله تضبط معكم 

حياكم الله

اخوكم الجبوري من العراق


----------



## خالد الخشن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ويسلموا اهل العراق


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اشراقة روح قال:


> يعطيك العافيه اخوي
> لا هو مبنى واحد
> بس منفصل بجميع الطوابق السفليه
> ومتصل بالطوابق العلويه عن طريق ممر او مثل ماتقول جسر صغير
> ...


السلام عليكم ولا انا فهمت المشكلة ما معنى beam عمودي هل تقصدين كمرة مقلوبة تحمل سقفين بمستويين مختلفين ولكن هي كمرة واحدة ام تقصدين كمرتين اثنين ولكن مستواهم قريب ان كنت تقصدين الحالة الاخيرة اعتقد انه عليك تجنبها لانك تخلقين بهذا قطع قصيرة في العمود وان كنت تقصدين الحالة الاولى يمكن من assign frame/line :insertion point :مثلا تختارين الوضع 10centroid 
وبعدها تملاين الجدول عند محور2 لانو بالنسبة الكمرة هو محور الارتفاع فعند بداية الكمرة او نهاتها تنتقل الكمرة بنفس الارتفاع الذي تريدينه فضعي القيمة بالسالب وفعلي extrusion وستلاحضين هذا النتقال في 3d هذا ان كنت فهمت السؤال فانتم تتحدثون عن beam عمودية؟؟؟؟؟؟والله اعلم


----------



## life for rent (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ازاى اعكس الكمرة L section لان وضعها كدة مش صحيح لان المفروض الشفة او flange للداخل وليس للخارج
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## life for rent (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
طبعا كلنا عارفين اننا عند اختيار rigid diaphragm بنكون اهملنا التشوهات فى مستوى البلاطة مع تطبيق الاحمال الجانبية
طب ليه بقى البرنامج عمل تشوهات فى مستوى البلاطة فى الصورة اسفل










شاهد هذا الفيديو لفهم ما اقصده
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1whuY9X05g8

مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازاى اعكس الكمرة L section لان وضعها كدة مش صحيح لان المفروض الشفة او flange للداخل وليس للخارج
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


السلام عليكم يمكنك مثلا عمل من edit :replicate :mirror تعمل mirror على محور x واعطي اي قيمة نفسها في x1 and x2 وبعدها يطلع معك الكمرة على البعد الي انت اخترتة وبعدين تمحي الاول وتعمل move بالقيمة السالبة ليرجع مطرح الاول انا اعلم انت حتعمل gymnastic بس هذا الي طلع معي اكيد في طريقة اسهل والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طبعا كلنا عارفين اننا عند اختيار rigid diaphragm بنكون اهملنا التشوهات فى مستوى البلاطة مع تطبيق الاحمال الجانبية
> طب ليه بقى البرنامج عمل تشوهات فى مستوى البلاطة فى الصورة اسفل
> 
> ...



التشوهات دي ناتجة عن احمال الجانبية ؟؟؟ ربما هي فيshow deformed shape في الاحمال الميتة او live laod اليس كذلك تاكد من الامر .


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (3 نوفمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازاى اعكس الكمرة L section لان وضعها كدة مش صحيح لان المفروض الشفة او flange للداخل وليس للخارج
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


 

السلام عليكم أخي
ممكن تعمل rotate local axes حول محور 1 بمقدار 180 درجة وبإذن الله تنعدل


----------



## life for rent (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم يمكنك مثلا عمل من edit :replicate :mirror تعمل mirror على محور x واعطي اي قيمة نفسها في x1 and x2 وبعدها يطلع معك الكمرة على البعد الي انت اخترتة وبعدين تمحي الاول وتعمل move بالقيمة السالبة ليرجع مطرح الاول انا اعلم انت حتعمل gymnastic بس هذا الي طلع معي اكيد في طريقة اسهل والله اعلم


 
جزاكى الله كل خير اختى
انا طرحت السؤال فى المنتدى لانى جربت طريقة mirror معرفش ليه بتظهر الشكل بنفس اتجاهه برضه يعنى اقصد ال flange للخارج بالرغم ان mirro يعنى هتكعس الشكل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:59:


----------



## life for rent (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> التشوهات دي ناتجة عن احمال الجانبية ؟؟؟ ربما هي فيshow deformed shape في الاحمال الميتة او live laod اليس كذلك تاكد من الامر .


 
اشكرك على التوضيح....جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## life for rent (4 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد إبراهيم شحاته قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي
> ممكن تعمل rotate local axes حول محور 1 بمقدار 180 درجة وبإذن الله تنعدل


 
طبعا شكرا ليك اخى الكريم على المساعدة
بس كلام حضرتك يطبق على ال sap وليس safe
لو كلامى غلط ارجو التوضيح
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (5 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو منكم المساعدة 
ارجو من الزملاء اعطائي المعلومات خطوة بخطوة عن كيفية تصميم اللبشة على الساب
مع الشرح لأنني اقوم بها و لكن لدي شك في النتائج
لذا ارجو ايضا عرض تصميم القطاع بأي طريقة أو بهما معاworking & ultimate


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*safe program*

لقد طلبت برنامج safe الاسبوع الماضى ولكن لم يسعدنى الحظ فى ان احد يجيب طلبى
لقد حملته من موقعنا هنا من قبل ولكن عند تسطيبه وجدته ناقص
فهل من امكانيه لاحد الافرد ان يرسله على المنتدى ويكون كامل
واكون شاكر وجزاه الله خير


----------



## الحالم73 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن ان ترسلو لي شكل العزم السالب والموجب؟


----------



## omarnasreldeen (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مساعدة يا اخوانى عاجلة 
لوسمحتو انا عملت الاحداثيات فى xY وبعدين حبيت اضيف له احداثيات دائرية وعملت التالى DEFINE ثم coordinate system ثم add new system ثم ادخلت مكان الاحداثيات ثم شكلها ومع ذلك لم تظهر وحتى لما ظهرت ظهرت لوحدها من غير الاحداثيات xy مع العلم اننى استخدم SAP 2000 V 12 ارجو الرد لو سمحتو


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

> مساعدة يا اخوانى عاجلة
> لوسمحتو انا عملت الاحداثيات فى xY وبعدين حبيت اضيف له احداثيات دائرية وعملت التالى DEFINE ثم coordinate system ثم add new system ثم ادخلت مكان الاحداثيات ثم شكلها ومع ذلك لم تظهر وحتى لما ظهرت ظهرت لوحدها من غير الاحداثيات xy مع العلم اننى استخدم SAP 2000 V 12 ارجو الرد لو سمحتو



لا تظهر نماذج متعددة للإحداثيات ، كما أنك لن تستطيع إظهار الحمولات الحية و الميتة معاً على منشأ واحد .
يمكنك التنقل بين النموذجين من خلال المسندلة الموجودة في أسفل الشاشة و التي تنقلك بين النماذج .

من الممكن أن تقسم الشاشة قسمين ( من قائمة Option - Window - Vertical ) و تفعل في كل قسم نموذج للإحداثيات عندها تستفيد بإذن الله .

م . أبوبكر


----------



## omarnasreldeen (11 نوفمبر 2009)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> لا تظهر نماذج متعددة للإحداثيات ، كما أنك لن تستطيع إظهار الحمولات الحية و الميتة معاً على منشأ واحد .
> يمكنك التنقل بين النموذجين من خلال المسندلة الموجودة في أسفل الشاشة و التي تنقلك بين النماذج .
> 
> من الممكن أن تقسم الشاشة قسمين ( من قائمة option - window - vertical ) و تفعل في كل قسم نموذج للإحداثيات عندها تستفيد بإذن الله .
> ...


لكن كان هذا ممكنا فى v8 والدليل على هذا دروس الدكتور عاطف عراقى 
وانا الان اريد ان ارسم بلاطة سقف مع بلكونه دائرية فما هى الخطوات بالضبط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأنيقة ويل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم موضوع روووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> لكن كان هذا ممكنا فى v8 والدليل على هذا دروس الدكتور عاطف عراقى
> وانا الان اريد ان ارسم بلاطة سقف مع بلكونه دائرية فما هى الخطوات بالضبط وجزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم انت عند اضافة new model تكون اضفت new system وعليه عندما تريد اضافة بلكونة دائرية في ساب 2000 اصدار 12 يمكنك من edit : add to model from template تختار shell :cylinder يطلب منك تحديد القطر وعدد الزواية التي تريد ان تقسم القطر عليها يطلب منك 
locate origin حتى يمكنك اعطاء موقع cylinder بالنسبة ل system الاول والذي احدثياتو x,y,and z لا تنسى ان to shoot ان صحت ترجمتي ل restraint لانك حتلزق بلكونة في مبنى موجود وبعدين انت تعمل delete ل shell بتاع cylinder يضل معك gridline about cylinder ترسم في على القطر البلكونة بواسطة ايكونة shell وبعد ما تكمل تدخل على define :coordinate system/grids وستلاحط انو مع global system يوجد system ثاني جديد تحذفو عن طريق delete وترجع تشاهد منشاك عادي من دون cylindr grid line اتمنى انك فهمتني وان لم تفهم نبهني ساحاول بطريقة اخرى اضاح الامر والله اعلم


----------



## HISHAM" (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول عندما كيف يتم الحصول على المحاور الرئيسية لمبنى , وعندما تختلف هذه المحاور عن المحاور العامة( X,Y) هل يجب فتل المبنى في etabs لتتطابق المحاور العامة مع المحاور الرئيسية ولماذا . شكرا".


----------



## Abo Fares (12 نوفمبر 2009)

hisham" قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول عندما كيف يتم الحصول على المحاور الرئيسية لمبنى , وعندما تختلف هذه المحاور عن المحاور العامة( x,y) هل يجب فتل المبنى في etabs لتتطابق المحاور العامة مع المحاور الرئيسية ولماذا . شكرا".



أهلاً بالأخ هشام.. 

المحاور الرئيسية يمكنك الحصول عليها بسهولة، من خلال برنامج أوتوكاد مثلاً.. ولكن عدم تناظر المبنى، كالمباني بشكل حرف l مثلاً، يتطلب منك القيام بالتحليل الديناميكي، وهو يكفي، ولا نقوم نحن بفتل المبنى لتطبيق القوى الستاتيكية عليه يدوياً وفق المحاور الرئيسية... 

من كان له رأي آخر في ذلك، فليفدنا به، ربما أكون مخطئاً :57:​


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد ان اسال سؤالا عاما حيث انني اعمل الان على برنامج الستاد ولكنني مبتدا جدا في الايتاب والسؤال هل في الايتاب فايل خاص يسمى staad editor في الستاد حيث يمكن اجراءات معظم التغييرات بسهولة وبطريقة كتابية مع جزيل الشكر للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوانى المهندسين ارجو منكم المساعدة فى اللوحات الانشائية وهى :-
ان اللوحة اللى بيكون فيها الكمرات وتسليحها بيكون فبه جدول لتسليح الكمرات ويكون فيه ك1 و ك2 .......الخ
ومعاهم التسليح العلوى والسفلى والحديد المكسح والكاناتوسؤالى هو 
التسليح الموجود فى النماذج للكمرات هو للحديد السفلى فقط اى انه للعزم الموجب وكما نعلم ان الكمرات المستمرة بها عزوم موجبة وسالبة اذا فما هو تسليح العزم السالب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أرجو من خبيرالساب شرح طريقة نمذجة الشدادات tie rod في الهياكل المعدنية والشبرات بحيث تتحمل فقط قوى الشد ولا تتحمل الضغط ويحلل الساب النموذج على هذا الأساس

ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أختي الكريمة (إشراقة روح) السلام عليكم
في الإيتابس يجب رسم صحيح للنموذج حتى يحلل بالشكل الصحيح وفي حالتك العمود يتلق الحمولات من منسوبين للسقف وفهمت من شرحك أن السقفين مختلفين ولم تذكري مقدار الخلاف في المنسوب
أجيبك على النحو التالي، لو كنت مكانك لكنت رسمت كل مسقط في مستواه أي علي أن أخلق منسوب جديد وأنقل كل سقف إلى منسوبه حتى يأخد البرنامج عوامل الربط وصلابات العتاصر(المرتبطة بالأطوال) ويحلل الأعمدة بالشكل المطلوب المحاكي للواقع
وهكذا تكوني قد حليتي مشكلتك
والله أعلم والله الموفق


----------



## moh87 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواننا المهندسين أنا طالب هندسة مدنية من فلسطين وعندي سؤال عن تصميم القبب ...

أنا الصراحة لا أعلم أيهما الأفضل لتصميم القبب الــ sap2000 أو الــ etabs 9 

وإذا كانت هناك دروس في كيفيت الرسم و تحميل الأوزان ومن ثم التحليل لأحد البرامج المذكورة فسوف أكون شاكرا ....

أفيدونا ولو بكلمة فلعلها تكون نافعة .... نفع الله بكم .... وجعلنا وأياكم من أهل الجنة .....


----------



## Abo Fares (13 نوفمبر 2009)

moh87 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواننا المهندسين أنا طالب هندسة مدنية من فلسطين وعندي سؤال عن تصميم القبب ...
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أخي الكريم، الله يعطيكم العافية.. 

بالنسبة لتحليل القبب، فبرنامج Sap هو المخصص لذلك، حيث أن برنامج Etabs متخصص بتحليل وتصميم الأبنية متعددة الطوابق.. 

يمكنك نمذجة القبة، بمساعدة القوالب الجاهزة الموجودة في البرنامج (templates) ، ومن ثم تخصيص المساند والحمولات، وتحليل القبة، وقراءة الإجهادات، والتصميم وفقها.. 

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## moh87 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> أهلاً أخي الكريم، الله يعطيكم العافية.. ​
> بالنسبة لتحليل القبب، فبرنامج Sap هو المخصص لذلك، حيث أن برنامج Etabs متخصص بتحليل وتصميم الأبنية متعددة الطوابق.. ​
> يمكنك نمذجة القبة، بمساعدة القوالب الجاهزة الموجودة في البرنامج (templates) ، ومن ثم تخصيص المساند والحمولات، وتحليل القبة، وقراءة الإجهادات، والتصميم وفقها.. ​
> بالتوفيق..​


 
بارك الله فيك ..... وشكرا على التوجيه والمساعده ....

لكن لدي طلب بسيط: هل لديكم دروس أو كتب أو أمثلة في كيفية تصميم القبب على SAP2000

وهل توجد طريقة لنقل ملف من الــ sap للــ etabs

أنا جربت الـــ impot و export وما نفع معي .....

أتمنى أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم .... وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (13 نوفمبر 2009)

moh87 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ..... وشكرا على التوجيه والمساعده ....
> 
> لكن لدي طلب بسيط: هل لديكم دروس أو كتب أو أمثلة في كيفية تصميم القبب على SAP2000
> 
> ...



أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

لا أملك والله هذه الدروس كنسخة إلكترونية، يمكنك سؤال الأخوة هنا في موضوع منفرد جديد، عله يتواجد من يساعدك في ذلك.. 

بالنسبة لتصدير من sap لـ etabs ، أعتقد أن ذلك غير ممكناً كون برنامج sap هو الأعم ، أما العملية المعاكسة فهي ممكنة..

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## moh87 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. ​
> لا أملك والله هذه الدروس كنسخة إلكترونية، يمكنك سؤال الأخوة هنا في موضوع منفرد جديد، عله يتواجد من يساعدك في ذلك.. ​
> بالنسبة لتصدير من sap لـ etabs ، أعتقد أن ذلك غير ممكناً كون برنامج sap هو الأعم ، أما العملية المعاكسة فهي ممكنة..​
> بالتوفيق..​


 
بارك الله فيك ... كفيت و فيت .....

أتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية ......


----------



## omarnasreldeen (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخوانى المهندسين ارجو منكم المساعدة فى اللوحات الانشائية وهى :-
ان اللوحة اللى بيكون فيها الكمرات وتسليحها بيكون فبه جدول لتسليح الكمرات ويكون فيه ك1 و ك2 .......الخ
ومعاهم التسليح العلوى والسفلى والحديد المكسح والكاناتوسؤالى هو 
التسليح الموجود فى النماذج للكمرات هو للحديد السفلى فقط اى انه للعزم الموجب وكما نعلم ان الكمرات المستمرة بها عزوم موجبة وسالبة اذا فما هو تسليح العزم السالب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## moh87 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....

أخواني المهندسين كان لي استفسار سابق عن عمل القبب بالساب .... 

أنا الصراحة مبتدأ و أريد تعلم القبب على الساب ..... لقد كتبت سابقا عن إذا كان هناك أحد يملك بعض الدروس عن القبب أو الأمثلة على الساب .... ورد علي الأخ الكريم المهندس أبو الحلول ونصحني بكتابة موضوع في المنتدى لكني لم أجد الرد من أحد .... 

على العموم أنا سوف أتيكم بالصور التي أريد فهم العناصر التي فيها وأتمنى من الله أن أجد المساعدة منكم ... 

أولا أنا وضعت سهم عند كل خانة أريد فهم وظيفتها .....

ملاحظة أنا لا أريد الترجمة الحرفية من أنجليزي لــ عربي انا أريد فهم الخانة و الأيقونات و كيف يمكن الاستفادة منها :









و بعد النقر على علامة الزائد ((+)) نجد الصورة التالية: 







وهنا أريد فهم التالي: 

Shell
Plane 
Asolid

ما هو أفضل أختيار بينهم للقبب وما هو الفرق بينهم .....


أتمنى أن لا أكون ثقيلا عليكم .... وجزاكم الله الخير مسبقا .....
​


----------



## romio_201085 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوكم انا تعبت فعلا
انا عندي فيلا بس شكل غير منتظم ومش عارف اقسم ال shell مع شكل البواكي 
هل ينفع ارسم ال shells وبعد كده اخلي الساب يقسمهالي في اماكن تقاطعها مع الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بستخدم ساب 11 وانا ارفقت صورة للفيلا وارجوكم ردوا عليه مع العلم اني مدخلها من علي الاوتوكاد وكنت لسه بعمل shell في اماكن النقط المهمة زي مهتشوفوا
مستني رد اي حد يفيدني ويقولي احسن طريقه اقسمها بيها


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

moh87 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
> 
> أخواني المهندسين كان لي استفسار سابق عن عمل القبب بالساب ....
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اعتقد انني اجبت سابقا على هذا السؤال ولانني لا اتذكر الصفحة ساحاول ان اعيد , فيما يخص تمثيل القبة يمكنك من قبل ان تضيف القبة ان تعرفها في system الاول وتختار shell لتعطي سمكها مثلا 12سم وبعد عمل add to model from template واحتيار spherical dome ,اول شئ واهمه هو تحديد القطر وفق الرسومات المعمارية اما الباقي فهاذ يعتمد على ما تريده انت كتقسيم القبة سواء في الارتفاع بالنسبة لz number of devision z او بالنسبة لعدد الزواية الدائرية من number of division angular ومن section propreties : areas سنختار القبة التي سبق وان عرفناها , كما انه من ضروري النتباه من restraints لا يجب ان يكون مفعلا فالقية يتكون فوق مبنى اخر ومن locate origin يمكنك اختيار 3d لتحديد موقع القبة بالنسبة global system كما انه يمكنك في الاخير الدخول define ; coordinate system لحذف sestem الجديد الذي يحوي القبة هذا بختصار ما يمكنك فعله اما الخيار بين 
shell,plane,asolid فتعريف كل منهم مختلف وفق degrees of freedom واعتقد انو اقرب تمثيل للقبة هو shell حيث ان plane يخص العناصر ذات المساحات الكبيرة والسمك الرقيق والتي لا تعطي القوة بشكل جيد انما الاجهادات كما في دراسة خندق كما ان solid or asolid تخص تمثيل الكتل الضخمة ككتلة الارض او كتلة خرسانية والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## omarnasreldeen (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوانى حد يرد على اخوكم المبتدأ

*اخوانى المهندسين ارجو منكم المساعدة فى اللوحات الانشائية وهى :-
ان اللوحة اللى بيكون فيها الكمرات وتسليحها بيكون فبه جدول لتسليح الكمرات ويكون فيه ك1 و ك2 .......الخ
ومعاهم التسليح العلوى والسفلى والحديد المكسح والكاناتوسؤالى هو 
التسليح الموجود فى النماذج للكمرات هو للحديد السفلى فقط اى انه للعزم الموجب وكما نعلم ان الكمرات المستمرة بها عزوم موجبة وسالبة اذا فما هو تسليح العزم السالب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

romio_201085 قال:


> ارجوكم انا تعبت فعلا
> انا عندي فيلا بس شكل غير منتظم ومش عارف اقسم ال shell مع شكل البواكي
> هل ينفع ارسم ال shells وبعد كده اخلي الساب يقسمهالي في اماكن تقاطعها مع الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا بستخدم ساب 11 وانا ارفقت صورة للفيلا وارجوكم ردوا عليه مع العلم اني مدخلها من علي الاوتوكاد وكنت لسه بعمل shell في اماكن النقط المهمة زي مهتشوفوا
> مستني رد اي حد يفيدني ويقولي احسن طريقه اقسمها بيها


فيما يتعلق بعمل mesh يجب ان تحصل على عقدة موحدة لقطعة واحدة انت تحاول ذلك ساعطيك مثلا 
في هذه الصورة انا قسمت نفس shell على عددين مختلفين حيث تكون عندي مشكلة في تطابق العقد 






















قد لا يجيب هذا على سؤالك فقط اردت ان اوضح لك هن المسؤلة في العصول على عقد موحدة ولا يهم شكل element shell وفعلا يمكنك استعمال mesh البرنامج في الايتاب لا اعرف ان كان يمكنك ذلك في الساب والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا اخوانى حد يرد على اخوكم المبتدأ
> 
> *اخوانى المهندسين ارجو منكم المساعدة فى اللوحات الانشائية وهى :-
> ان اللوحة اللى بيكون فيها الكمرات وتسليحها بيكون فبه جدول لتسليح الكمرات ويكون فيه ك1 و ك2 .......الخ
> ...


في الحقيقة انا لم افهم السؤال ما اعرفه ان البرنامج يعطيك التسليح في الاعلى والاسفل اذا اخذت الكمرة سترى ان في الكمرة تسليح في الاعلى واخر في الاسفل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sahin_1996_133 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا اخوانى حد يرد على اخوكم المبتدأ
> 
> *اخوانى المهندسين ارجو منكم المساعدة فى اللوحات الانشائية وهى :-
> ان اللوحة اللى بيكون فيها الكمرات وتسليحها بيكون فبه جدول لتسليح الكمرات ويكون فيه ك1 و ك2 .......الخ
> ...



لو كانت كمرة مستمرة فيتم عمل نموذج منفصل لها مع رسم توضيحى لعدد الحديد داخل كل بحر اما الحاله التى عندك فغالبا سيكون الحديد العلوي هو العزم السالب مع اننى ارجو منك مراجعة العزوم السالبة واعادة تصميم تلك الكمرة سريعا وذلك لان الكمرة المستمرة يختلف قيم العزوم فيها بإختلاف عدد البحور 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## moh87 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد انني اجبت سابقا على هذا السؤال ولانني لا اتذكر الصفحة ساحاول ان اعيد , فيما يخص تمثيل القبة يمكنك من قبل ان تضيف القبة ان تعرفها في system الاول وتختار shell لتعطي سمكها مثلا 12سم وبعد عمل add to model from template واحتيار spherical dome ,اول شئ واهمه هو تحديد القطر وفق الرسومات المعمارية اما الباقي فهاذ يعتمد على ما تريده انت كتقسيم القبة سواء في الارتفاع بالنسبة لz number of devision z او بالنسبة لعدد الزواية الدائرية من number of division angular ومن section propreties : Areas سنختار القبة التي سبق وان عرفناها , كما انه من ضروري النتباه من restraints لا يجب ان يكون مفعلا فالقية يتكون فوق مبنى اخر ومن locate origin يمكنك اختيار 3d لتحديد موقع القبة بالنسبة global system كما انه يمكنك في الاخير الدخول define ; coordinate system لحذف sestem الجديد الذي يحوي القبة هذا بختصار ما يمكنك فعله اما الخيار بين
> shell,plane,asolid فتعريف كل منهم مختلف وفق degrees of freedom واعتقد انو اقرب تمثيل للقبة هو shell حيث ان plane يخص العناصر ذات المساحات الكبيرة والسمك الرقيق والتي لا تعطي القوة بشكل جيد انما الاجهادات كما في دراسة خندق كما ان solid or asolid تخص تمثيل الكتل الضخمة ككتلة الارض او كتلة خرسانية والله اعلى واعلم


 

جزاك الله خيرا......

شكرا على الرد .... وفقك الله لما فيه الخير .....


----------



## HISHAM" (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول أوردت في أحد مشاركاتك مبنى له شكل مربع ولكن عدم التناظر في توزيع جدران القص جعل المحاور العامة تختلف عن المحاور الرئيسية وهنا لدي استفسار هل المحاو الرئيسية تعتمد على شكل المبنى فقط وهذا ما فهمته من إجابتك , أم أن لتوزيع الجملة الإنشائية دور أيضا في تحديد اتجاه المحاور الرئيسية.


----------



## moh87 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....​ 
أخواني المهندسين .... أنا لدي استفسار عن بعض العناصر في الصورة التالية:​ 


 
في الصورة نجد thikness​ 
تحتها يوجد Membrane و Bending​ 
فما هو الفرق بينهم وما هو معناهم ....​ 
أيضا في الصورة نجد Type​ 
وتحتها نجد shell و Membrane و plate​ 
ما هو الأختيار الأفضل للــ Slab و Shear Wall​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2009)

hisham" قال:


> أخي أبو الحلول أوردت في أحد مشاركاتك مبنى له شكل مربع ولكن عدم التناظر في توزيع جدران القص جعل المحاور العامة تختلف عن المحاور الرئيسية وهنا لدي استفسار هل المحاو الرئيسية تعتمد على شكل المبنى فقط وهذا ما فهمته من إجابتك , أم أن لتوزيع الجملة الإنشائية دور أيضا في تحديد اتجاه المحاور الرئيسية.



لا أبداً، أنا لم أذكر ذلك... الجملة الإنشائية، تناطرها، له دور كبير في تحديد المحاور الرئيسية... 

المحاور الرئيسية يمكنك الحصول عليها في برنامج إيتابس من خلال الاطلاع على أنماط الاهتزاز الأولى في الاتجاهين..

بالتوفيق أخي..
​


----------



## romio_201085 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> فيما يتعلق بعمل mesh يجب ان تحصل على عقدة موحدة لقطعة واحدة انت تحاول ذلك ساعطيك مثلا
> في هذه الصورة انا قسمت نفس shell على عددين مختلفين حيث تكون عندي مشكلة في تطابق العقد
> 
> 
> ...





شكراااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا يا فاطمة علي اهتمامك 
وتوضيحك النقطه المهمه دي ليه فعلا
مع العلم اني مكنتش اعرفها لاسف 
بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
وانا لسه بحاول في تقسيم الفيلا وربنا يسهل


----------



## HISHAM" (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول ذكرت لك أنه في أحد مشاركاتك أوردت مثال لمسقط مربع ولكن توزيع الجملة الإنشائية غير متناظر وبالتالي كانت المحاور الرئيسية مختلفة عن المحاور العامة وهنا لدي طلب هل تستطيع أن تبين لي كيف تم حساب زاوية ميل المحاور الرئيسية لذلك الشكل مع خالص شكري .


----------



## كرم عبدو (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا الايضاح - و أرجو لك دوام التوفيق و النجاح:15::14::83:


----------



## Haseeb Jamal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*تنزيل مجاني sap2000 الفيديو دروس خصوصية*

تنزيل مجاني SAP2000 الفيديو دروس خصوصية


----------



## HISHAM" (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*أخي أبو الحلول ذكرت لك أنه في أحد مشاركاتك أوردت مثال لمسقط مربع ولكن توزيع الجملة الإنشائية غير متناظر وبالتالي كانت المحاور الرئيسية مختلفة عن المحاور العامة وهنا لدي طلب هل تستطيع أن تبين لي كيف تم حساب زاوية ميل المحاور الرئيسية لذلك الشكل مع خالص شكري .*​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


hisham" قال:


> *أخي أبو الحلول ذكرت لك أنه في أحد مشاركاتك أوردت مثال لمسقط مربع ولكن توزيع الجملة الإنشائية غير متناظر وبالتالي كانت المحاور الرئيسية مختلفة عن المحاور العامة وهنا لدي طلب هل تستطيع أن تبين لي كيف تم حساب زاوية ميل المحاور الرئيسية لذلك الشكل مع خالص شكري .*
> ​




أهلاً أخي هشام.. الله يعطيك العافية.. 

يتم التعرف على هذه المحاور من خلال قراءة أنماط الاهتزاز الأساسية التي تتحرك وفق هذه المحاور...

أما القياس، فسأبحث لك عن ملف اطلعت عليه مرة يناقش هذا الأمر..

تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## HISHAM" (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" إلك أخي أبو الحلول .أرجو أن تزودني بالمثال .


----------



## A.Bozan (18 نوفمبر 2009)

moh87 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....​
> 
> أخواني المهندسين .... أنا لدي استفسار عن بعض العناصر في الصورة التالية:​
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لموضوع ال membrane و bending
أنا كان عندي صورة توضح الفرق بينهم بس حاليا ما لاي لاقيها
بس جبتها مرة تانية رح أحملها منشان تشوفها
أما سؤاللك الثاني عن الفرق بين أنوا ع البلاطات
ببساطةو الامر يتعلق بنوع البلاطة التي تريد استخدامها
بمعنى اخر اذا كنت تريد ان تستخدم بلاطة مصمطة  ( Solid slab) التي تكون محمولة على كمرات
فيجب أن تستخدم النوع Membrane لأنه ينقل حمولاته للكمرات كمثلثات واشباه منحرفة
أما في حالة البلاطات الفطرية والجدران القصية فيجب عملها shell
ولكن هنا يجب أن تنتبه جيدا لموضوع التقسيم للبلاطة حيث ممكن ان تتسبب بأخطاء كبيرة ( حيث أن النوع الاول ليس بحاجة لتقسيم )​


----------



## A.Bozan (18 نوفمبر 2009)

sahin_1996_133 قال:


> لو كانت كمرة مستمرة فيتم عمل نموذج منفصل لها مع رسم توضيحى لعدد الحديد داخل كل بحر اما الحاله التى عندك فغالبا سيكون الحديد العلوي هو العزم السالب مع اننى ارجو منك مراجعة العزوم السالبة واعادة تصميم تلك الكمرة سريعا وذلك لان الكمرة المستمرة يختلف قيم العزوم فيها بإختلاف عدد البحور
> والله اعلى واعلم


 
اخي الكريم انت تقصد ان البرنامج يظهر لك فقط التسليح الموجب 
وانت تريد معرفة التسليح السالب 
طبعا هناك حالتان 
الاولى وهي ان المقطع مشدود فقط ( الحالة العامة ) وهنا يجب وضع تسليح تعليق لا يقل عن قضيبيين أو عدد أساور الكانات الموجودة في المقطع و لايقل عن عشرين في المئة من تسليح الشد ( حسب الكود المستخدم ) في الكود الاميركي مثلا هناك ثلالث نسب 0.15 – 0.2 - 0.25 وهي تختلف حسب وظيفة الكمرة والمنطقة الزلزالية ففي الامناطق الزلزالية النشطة نسخدم النسبة العليا ( إطار خاص مقاوم للعزوم ) في المناطق ذات النشاط الزلزالي المنخفض (إطار عادي أو متوسط مقاوم للعزوم ) نستخدم النسبة 0.2 أما النسبة الثالثة فهي للكمرات ذات وظيفة نقل الاحمال الشاقولية فقط ( كمرة بين كمرتين مثلا )
كما لا يقل قطر قضيب التعليق عن نصف قطر قضيب الشد الرئيسي
هناك الكثير من الاشترطات الاخرى التي يجب عليك مراعاتها ولا تحصل عليها من البرنامج
الثانية وهي ان المقطع مشدود ومضغوط عندها تأخذ التسيلح المعطي من البرنامج فورا كما عند المساند ايضا
ارجو ان اكون وفقت بالشرح​


----------



## A.Bozan (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي أسألة عديدة في برنامج الsafe  وال Etabs
سألت سابقا عنها ولكن لا يوجد جواب فقلت اغير الاسألة يمكن يكون العيب منها
بعد اذنكم
في برنامج ال safe  ما لمقصود ب thick plate
ايضا : في خيار التحليل Cracked deflection 
هناك أربع خيارات مالفرق بينها
اتمنى الاجابة​


----------



## moh87 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع ال membrane و bending
> 
> أنا كان عندي صورة توضح الفرق بينهم بس حاليا ما لاي لاقيها
> بس جبتها مرة تانية رح أحملها منشان تشوفها
> ...


 
الله يرحم والديك يا طيب ....

ساعدتني الصراحة في فهم أشياء كانت بالنسبة لي صعبة ....

أنا الصراحة وبعد الشكر لله أقدم لك الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك الطيب في الرد ....

أتمنى أن تخبرنا عن الفرق بين الــ ال membrane و bending الموجود في الصورة السابقة ...


----------



## A.Bozan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

moh87 قال:


> الله يرحم والديك يا طيب ....
> 
> ساعدتني الصراحة في فهم أشياء كانت بالنسبة لي صعبة ....
> 
> ...


العفو أخي الكريم الله وانشاءالله شو ما بيلزمك من البرنامجين ال safe و ETABS
استطيع ان افيدك بما اعرفه
وهذه هي الصورة اتمنى ان تكون واضحة
وبالنسبة لي انا اخبرك في الاحوال العادية ( غالب المنشات البيتونية ) نستخدم نفس السمك يعني MEMBRANE و BENDING 
والله اعلم


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال:اذا كان جسر 80سم في 17سم ضبل كان 8ملي هل استطيع ان اضع جسر 80سم في 17سم كان واحده في 10ملي رجاءا جاوبوني بسرعه ع سؤال.....


----------



## A.Bozan (21 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد عزمي قال:


> سؤال:اذا كان جسر 80سم في 17سم ضبل كان 8ملي هل استطيع ان اضع جسر 80سم في 17سم كان واحده في 10ملي رجاءا جاوبوني بسرعه ع سؤال.....


السؤال غير واضح أبدا

الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## محمد حارثة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت تحيل برنامج safe 12


----------



## محمد حارثة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت تحميل برنامج safe 12 وايضا كتاب تعليمي


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بدي اغير اسوارتين 8ملي واحط اسوارة 10ملي في جسر 80سم في 17سم قوي ام لا


----------



## A.Bozan (21 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد عزمي قال:


> بدي اغير اسوارتين 8ملي واحط اسوارة 10ملي في جسر 80سم في 17سم قوي ام لا


 طبعا ممكن
الموضوع كتير بسيط 
مساحة ذراع الاسوارة 8 ملم هو 0.54 سم2
مساحة ذراع الاسوراة 10 ملم هو 0.78 سم2
تضرب القم الاول بالتباعد الي عندك ( ممكن يكون 20 سم ) وبتقسم على الرقم الثاني 
يعني مثلا
لنقل عندك اسوراتين 8 ملم كل عشرين سم
معناها عندك اربع أذرع
أي مساحة تسليح القص لديك
4*0.54*20 = 43.2
ولنعوض باسوارات من اقطر 10 لنفرضض أسوارة واحدة أي ذراعين ولنجد التباعد
43.2/2/0.78 = 27.7
اي التباعد 27.7 وممكن انت تحطو أقل رقم مدور بشرط ما يتعارض مع اشتراطات الكود
اذا بدك عطيني أرقامك وانا بعطيك الجواب فورا


----------



## A.Bozan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> طبعا ممكن
> الموضوع كتير بسيط
> مساحة ذراع الاسوارة 8 ملم هو 0.54 سم2
> مساحة ذراع الاسوراة 10 ملم هو 0.78 سم2
> ...


 
هناك خطأ في المشاركة السابقة أعتذر عنه
من العجلة لم اضع العلاقة بشكل صحيح
المعادلة بالشكل التالي : 
عدد أذرع الاسوار ة * مساحها / التباعد
اي اذا كان لدينا اسوارتين قطر 8 ( اي اربع اذرع ) كل عشرين سم
فتكون المساحة لتسليح القص 0.54*4/20 = 0.108 سم2 / سم
ولنبد هذه الاسوارة باسوارة قطر 10 ( ذراعين )
نغير التباعد مع الحفاظ على مساحة التسليح
0.78*2/0.108 = 14.444 سم
اي اسوارة قطر 10 ملم كل 14 سم ( ممكن نعملها أي رقم مدور يناسبنا )
وكما ذكر سابقا يجب الانتباه لاشتراطات الكود فيما يخص التباعد
شكرا​


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثير لانك جاوبتني عن سؤالي يا rainman


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد عزمي قال:


> شكرا كثير لانك جاوبتني عن سؤالي يا rainman


العفو


----------



## A.Bozan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي أسألة عديدة في برنامج الsafe وال Etabs
> سألت سابقا عنها ولكن لا يوجد جواب فقلت اغير الاسألة يمكن يكون العيب منها
> ...


 
انا عرفت شو معناة Thick plate 
ولكن ما عرفت الخيارات الاخرى في التحليل Cracked deflection
الرجاء االاجابة


----------



## K.SAID (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

كل عام وانتم بخير

سؤالي هو:
كيف يتم تمثيل بلاطة ribbs slab , solid slab في برنامج ال etabs 

شكرا لكم على المساعدة
جزاكم الله كل خير 
وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## ibn-chingit87 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساعدة لو سمحتم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بعد أن قمت بتحميل البلاطة على برنامج الsafe12 و قمت بإدخال أمر run فواجهت المشكلة التالية





نرجو من حضراتكم المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير

كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## herculis595 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد الحصول على الاسطوانات المرفقة مع كتب شرح البرامج
مثل الاسطوانة مع كتاب الاوتوكاد او الاكسل لو حد عنده معلومة عن الطريقة الوصول لها يعرفني
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A.Bozan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

K.SAID قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> ...


 ؤالك مشروح في فقرات سابقة
ولكن رح جاوبك عليه باختصار
ال solid slab هي سلا ب يتم تعريفها من لنوع membrane
اما ال rib slab
لها طريقتين
اما ان ترسم الاعصاب وتحط البلاطة فوقهون
او تعرفها من النوع deck في البداية وهذا الحل الاخير لا يصلح للبلاطات الظفرية


----------



## حسان2 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> انا عرفت شو معناة Thick plate
> ولكن ما عرفت الخيارات الاخرى في التحليل Cracked deflection
> الرجاء االاجابة



الأخ الكريم rainman 
عند تعريف عنصر مستوي element في برنامج السيف كـ plate هناك اختياران لتعريف هذا العنصر:
1- thin plate : وهو تعريف يعتمد في التحليل على طريقة كيرشوف "kirchhoff " والتي تهمل التشهوات الناتجة عن الفص العرضي, وفي معظم حالات البلاطات يكون هذا التأثير صغير جدا بحيث أن اهماله لا يغير النتائج بشكل ملحوظ وهذه الطريقة يستعملها البرنامج بشكل تلقائي " by default" مالم يتم تعريفها بشكل مختلف
2- thick plate : وهو تعريف يعتمد في التحليل على طريقة "mindlin/reissner " والتي تأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثير التشوهات الناتجة عن القص العرضي, وهذه الطريقة يفضل استعمالها في البلاطات ذات السماكة الكبيرة بالنسبة لمجازاتها "spans" وأكثر ما تصادف في الحصائر " rafts" 
أما خيار cracked deflection فهو يجعل البرنامج يأخذ في الاعتبار المقاطع المتشققة للخرسانة عند حساب صلاباتها اللازمة لحساب الترخيم "deflection"


----------



## A.Bozan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم rainman
> عند تعريف عنصر مستوي element في برنامج السيف كـ plate هناك اختياران لتعريف هذا العنصر:
> 1- thin plate : وهو تعريف يعتمد في التحليل على طريقة كيرشوف "kirchhoff " والتي تهمل التشهوات الناتجة عن الفص العرضي, وفي معظم حالات البلاطات يكون هذا التأثير صغير جدا بحيث أن اهماله لا يغير النتائج بشكل ملحوظ وهذه الطريقة يستعملها البرنامج بشكل تلقائي " by default" مالم يتم تعريفها بشكل مختلف
> 2- thick plate : وهو تعريف يعتمد في التحليل على طريقة "mindlin/reissner " والتي تأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثير التشوهات الناتجة عن القص العرضي, وهذه الطريقة يفضل استعمالها في البلاطات ذات السماكة الكبيرة بالنسبة لمجازاتها "spans" وأكثر ما تصادف في الحصائر " rafts"
> أما خيار cracked deflection فهو يجعل البرنامج يأخذ في الاعتبار المقاطع المتشققة للخرسانة عند حساب صلاباتها اللازمة لحساب الترخيم "deflection"


 شكرا جزيلا على الجواب الواضح
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول 
من اين اتيت بهذه المعلومة القيمة اخ حسان اذا بتتكرم عينا بهذا المصدر من أجل غير أشياء نكون لك من الشاكرين
اما للسؤال الثاني
انا اعرف انو Cracked deflection و لحساب الترخيم ولكن سؤالي هو عند اختيار هذا الخيار يظهر في النافذة السفلية أربعة خيارات أخرى يختار منها البرنامج تلقائيا الخيار الثالث
انا أسال عن تلك الخيارات
شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام


----------



## حسان2 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ٌrainman;1373469 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الجواب الواضح
> بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
> من اين اتيت بهذه المعلومة القيمة اخ حسان اذا بتتكرم عينا بهذا المصدر من أجل غير أشياء نكون لك من الشاكرين
> اما للسؤال الثاني
> ...



الأخ الكريم rainman 
مصدر المعلومة المتعلقة بابلاطات المختلفة هو الملفات المرفقة مع البرنامج نفسه ويمكنكنك الوصول اليها عن طريق: help - documentation 
أما عن السؤال الثاني لا أعرف بالضبط ما تقصد ولكن يمكنني أن أوضح أن البرنامج عندما يطلب منه حساب الترخيم وفق المقاطع المتشققة يتيح خيارات أخرى تتعلق بالتسليح اللذي يرغب المستعمل باستعماله عند حساب الترخيم, من الخيارات المتاحة:
1- التسليح الناتج عن التصميم المنفذ بالبرنامج نفسه
2- التسليح اللذي يحدده المستعمل عند تعريف البلاطات
3- التسليح اللذي يحدده المستعمل كتسليح رئيسي بالاتجاهين "علوي وسفلي" باستعمال قضبان محددة وتباعدات محددة

وقد سيق لي أن شرحت طريقة ادخال أثر التسليح في حساب السهم في برنامج السيف في مشاركة سابقة تجدها في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136122.html


----------



## mxzezo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم على هذه المواضيع الرائعه وبجد هذا يثبت ان هذا الموقع هوه اقوى موقع عرب نار بين كل مواقع الانترنت العربية واكبر موقع اتقدم بجزيل الشكر للقائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع .


----------



## herculis595 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد الحصول على الاسطوانات المرفقة مع كتب شرح البرامج
مثل الاسطوانة مع كتاب الاوتوكاد او الاكسل لو حد عنده معلومة عن الطريقة الوصول لها يعرفني
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي سؤال مهم في برنامج ايتابس وهو عندما أمثل بلاطة مصمتة هل اجعل نوعها shell أو membrance ولماذا وسؤال اخر كيفية تمثيل بلاطات الهوردي
ولكم الشكر م عيد الجنيد


----------



## A.Bozan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس عيد الجنيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي سؤال مهم في برنامج ايتابس وهو عندما أمثل بلاطة مصمتة هل اجعل نوعها shell أو membrance ولماذا وسؤال اخر كيفية تمثيل بلاطات الهوردي
> ولكم الشكر م عيد الجنيد


 
انظر صفحتين سابقيتين يوجد نفس السؤال


----------



## A.Bozan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

حسان2;1373728 قال:


> الأخ الكريم rainman
> مصدر المعلومة المتعلقة بابلاطات المختلفة هو الملفات المرفقة مع البرنامج نفسه ويمكنكنك الوصول اليها عن طريق: Help - documentation
> أما عن السؤال الثاني لا أعرف بالضبط ما تقصد ولكن يمكنني أن أوضح أن البرنامج عندما يطلب منه حساب الترخيم وفق المقاطع المتشققة يتيح خيارات أخرى تتعلق بالتسليح اللذي يرغب المستعمل باستعماله عند حساب الترخيم, من الخيارات المتاحة:
> 1- التسليح الناتج عن التصميم المنفذ بالبرنامج نفسه
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي 
عن جد شكرا
بس ما كان هذا السؤال اسف
انا ما كنت واضح
رح كون واضح هالمرة





الرجاء انظر الصورة
وشكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## 1984mohamed (1 ديسمبر 2009)

حقيقي شكرا علي هذا التعاون وأسال الله أن يجعل ذلكفي ميزان حسناتكم -----1984mohamed


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*طريقة تمثيل البلاطة في الايتابس*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذه المجهود في رفع المستوى التعليمي للمهندسين.
لي سؤال خاص وقد تردد كثيرا في هذا الموضوع وهي على اي اساس يتم تمثيل البلاطة 

shell
membrane
plate
deck
حيث لاحظت عند تصميم الجسور بابعاد 400*1000mm depth لبلاطة مصمته solid slab =350 mm حيث ان ابعاد البلاطة 9*5 m انه عند تمثيل البلاطة على اساس membrane فان حديد التسليح الرئيسي في هذه الحالة يكون اكبر من الحديد الرئيسي بمقدار 80% عنه عندما يتم تثميل البلاطة على اساس plate ???
وهذا فرق كبير لا يمكن الاستهانة به
لذلك ارجو ممن لديه المعرفة بهذا البرنامج توضيح الحالات التي على اساسها يتم تثيل البلاطة
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## moh87 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
كل عام وأنتم بخير ...
أريد أن أطرح عليكم مشكلة قد واجهتها في الــ SAFE 
وهو عندما أظهر الـــ Design strips فوق السلابة أو البلاطة .... يظهر التالي 




في الصورة نجد أن هناك قيمة لـ moment عند الــ فتحة أو opening في البلاطة 
فهل يعقل أن تكون هناك قيم لــ moment في مكان الفتحة في البلاطة ....
أرجو الإفادة .... وجزاكم الله الخير مسبقا ....


----------



## A.Bozan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على هذه المجهود في رفع المستوى التعليمي للمهندسين.
> 
> لي سؤال خاص وقد تردد كثيرا في هذا الموضوع وهي على اي اساس يتم تمثيل البلاطة
> ...


 
اخي الكريم المهندس رزق
أولا يشرفني أني أكون قادر على الاجابة على تساؤل لك
ثانيا بالنسبة لأنوا ع البلاطات
كلامك صحيح حيث أن تمثيل البلاطات بالنوع membrane يعطي تسليح للجسور أعلى من أي نوع أخر للبلاطات
باختصار 
النوع membrane  يتم تمثيل هذا النوع في البرنامج اذا كانت البلاطة المدروسة solid slab  أو ما يسمى بالعربي بلاطة مصمطة وهي البلاطة التي تكون محمولة على كمرات وتكون مهمة البلاطة في البرنامج فقط نقل الحمولات للجسور ( الكمرات ) بشكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفة والبلاطة لا تتحمل أي جهود ( وعليه فان تمثيل بلاطة الظفر بنوع membrane  خاطئ لأنه سيعطي تشوه لها كبير جدا من رتبة ال 10 قوة 6 اي تشوه غير حقيقي ) وتكون قراءة الجهود منها خاطئة تماما 
التقسيم ( MESH  ) في هذه الحالة خاطئ تماما 
أم البلاطات من النوع plate  فهي البلاطة التي تعمل كعنصر انشائي أي أنها تنقل حمولتها للجوائز ( الكمرات ) والاعمدة وحسب صلابتها لذلك تكون نتيجة التسليح للجوائز بهذه الطريقة أقل من السابقة ( ال MEMBRANE  (
وتستخدم هذه البلاطة بشكل عام في حالة البلاطات الفطرية ( FLAT SLAB ) بشكل عام :
في حالة ال PLATE  يجب الانتباه بشكل كبير لموضوع تقسيم البلاطة ( (MESH 
حيث أن أخطاء التقسيم تعطي نتائج خاطئة بشكل كبير جدا 
اما البلاطة من النوع SHELL  فهي تستخدم بشكل اساسي للجدران القصية ولامانع من استخدامها ك  بلاطة فطرية 
اما النوع الاخير DECK  يستخدم في البلاطات المعصبة ( تمثيل بلاطة مع اعصابها دفعة واحدة ) كما يستخدم من اجل انواع بلاطات أخرى بتغير المعاملات 
أتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي ​


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع بجد ودايما لأدام واستمر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> اخي الكريم المهندس رزق
> 
> أولا يشرفني أني أكون قادر على الاجابة على تساؤل لك
> ثانيا بالنسبة لأنوا ع البلاطات
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس rainman على رده بخصوص السؤال
واتفق تماما مع اجابتك ولكن اختلف معك بخصوص البلاطة المصمته solid Slab فنعدما يتم اعتبار على اساس انها Membrane فهذ ايعني ان كامل الاحمال ستنقل للجسور beams وان البلاطة ليس لها اي قساوة Stifness وهذا مخالف تماما للواقع حيث ان البلاطة المصمته ( وكما ذكرتهخا سماكة 350 مم ) لها قساوة وسوف تعمل الجسر عند التحمل كوحدة واحداة لان علمية صب الخرسانة وتشريك الحديد للبلاطة مع الجسر يضمن انهما سوف يعملان في ان واحد 
ولذلك يتم تمثيلها في برنامج الايتابس على اساس انها Shell or Plate .
وكما ذكرت سابقا فان فرق كمية التسليج للجسور بين تمثيل البلاطة Memebane يزيد بنسبة تصل الى 80-100 % من كمية التسليح غند تمثيل البلاطة Shell or Plate
اتمنى ممن لديه المعرفة التامة والخبرة العملية بهذا الخصوص المشاركة .
مع العلم سأضع عن قريب رد الشركة المصصمه لبرنامج Etabs بهذا الخصوص حيث ان التعامل الشركة بهذا البرنامج من خلال النسخة الاصلية مع خدمة الاستشارات لها البرنامج.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس rainman على رده بخصوص السؤال
> واتفق تماما مع اجابتك ولكن اختلف معك بخصوص البلاطة المصمته solid Slab فنعدما يتم اعتبار على اساس انها Membrane فهذ ايعني ان كامل الاحمال ستنقل للجسور beams وان البلاطة ليس لها اي قساوة Stifness وهذا مخالف تماما للواقع حيث ان البلاطة المصمته ( وكما ذكرتهخا سماكة 350 مم ) لها قساوة وسوف تعمل الجسر عند التحمل كوحدة واحداة لان علمية صب الخرسانة وتشريك الحديد للبلاطة مع الجسر يضمن انهما سوف يعملان في ان واحد
> ولذلك يتم تمثيلها في برنامج الايتابس على اساس انها Shell or Plate .
> ...



أهلاً أستاذنا العزيز م. رزق... الله يعطيكم العافية... وأشكر الأخ rainman على المشاركة 

وجهة نظري، وننتظر رأي من هو أقدر مني بذلك، أن التخصيص membrane للبلاطات، فقط في حالة البلاطات الرقيقة... أي تماماً كبلاطة التغطية ذات السماكة الرقيقة فوق أعصاب بلاطة الهوردي.. 
أما البلاطة المصمتة العادية، فيمكن استعمال التخصيص shell ، وبذلك نكون قد شملنا نقلها للأحمال الموازية والعمودية على مستويها..
وأما التخصيص deck ، فهو يمكن تمثيله كلوح مسنود من طرفيه فقط، وبالتالي نقوم عادً باستخدامه لبلاطات الهوردي (مفرغة باتجاه واحد)... طبعاً في حالة الأظفار لن نحصل على النمذجة الصحيحة باستخدام هذا التخصيص، كونه أصلاً يمثل لوح مسنود من الطرفين المتقابلين، وهي ليست الحالة الظفرية.. 

لكم تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## MG_Z (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على هذه المجهود في رفع المستوى التعليمي للمهندسين.
> لي سؤال خاص وقد تردد كثيرا في هذا الموضوع وهي على اي اساس يتم تمثيل البلاطة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ..
جزاكم الله خيرا على التفاعل وإبداء الرأي ..
من درس طريقة FINITE ELEMENT للتحليل الإنشائي وهي الطريقة المستخدمة في SAP2000 , يمكنه التمييز بسهولة بين هذه العناصر واستخدام المناسب منها ... أتمنى ان يفي الشرح التالي بالغرض ..







تحياتي ,,


----------



## م.إسلام (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أستاذنا العزيز م. رزق... الله يعطيكم العافية... وأشكر الأخ rainman على المشاركة
> 
> وجهة نظري، وننتظر رأي من هو أقدر مني بذلك، أن التخصيص membrane للبلاطات، فقط في حالة البلاطات الرقيقة... أي تماماً كبلاطة التغطية ذات السماكة الرقيقة فوق أعصاب بلاطة الهوردي..
> أما البلاطة المصمتة العادية، فيمكن استعمال التخصيص shell ، وبذلك نكون قد شملنا نقلها للأحمال الموازية والعمودية على مستويها..
> ...



من وجهة نظري المتواضعه جدا أعتقد أن كلام المهندس رزق صحيح بدرجة 100% بس فيه مشكله صغيره , إنو من الطبيعي إنك لو قلت للساب البلاطه دي مثلها ب membrane مش هيخلي البلاطه تشيل vertical loads هيخليها تشيل horizontal loads يعني أحمال موازيه يعني أحمال عموديه على القطاع و بالتالي كل ال vertical loads هتتنقل للكمره يعني السقف ملوش دعوه بيها يعني السقف مش شايل معاك حاجه , الأمر membrane ده كأن السقف بيقول للكمره مايش دعوه بال vertical loads دي و لا حتى هنقلهالك شوفها فين و شلها يا معلم , و طبعا ده مخالف للحقيقه و الواقع عشان كده لقيت الحدبد كتير في الكمره , لكن الأمر plate عكسو تماما بيشيل vertical loads بس horizontal loads لأ و ألف لأ , عشان كده حضرتك لقيت الحديد في الكمره معقول لأن السقف شايل معاك , زي ال shear wall منا ممكن أقول ال shear wall دي تشيل أحمال جانبيه فقط عن طريق اختيار الخيار membrane , بس هي في الطبيعه ممكن تشيل أحمال رأسيه , ده مش ممكن ده أكيد هتشيل أحمال رأسيه عشان كده أقوم باختيار الخيار shell لأنو هيسمحلي بالحالتين , عشان كده مبدخلش في الأمور التقنيه دي , بخدها shell و بريح دماغي و هي دي الحاله العامه , اتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت و أنتظر النقد و التعليق و الله أعلى و أعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2009)

م.إسلام;1387418 قال:


> من وجهة نظري المتواضعه جدا أعتقد أن كلام المهندس رزق صحيح بدرجة 100% بس فيه مشكله صغيره , إنو من الطبيعي إنك لو قلت للساب البلاطه دي مثلها ب membrane مش هيخلي البلاطه تشيل vertical loads هيخليها تشيل horizontal loads يعني أحمال موازيه يعني أحمال عموديه على القطاع و بالتالي كل ال vertical loads هتتنقل للكمره يعني السقف ملوش دعوه بيها يعني السقف مش شايل معاك حاجه , الأمر membrane ده كأن السقف بيقول للكمره مايش دعوه بال vertical loads دي و لا حتى هنقلهالك شوفها فين و شلها يا معلم , و طبعا ده مخالف للحقيقه و الواقع عشان كده لقيت الحدبد كتير في الكمره , لكن الأمر plate عكسو تماما بيشيل vertical loads بس horizontal loads لأ و ألف لأ , عشان كده حضرتك لقيت الحديد في الكمره معقول لأن السقف شايل معاك , زي ال shear wall منا ممكن أقول ال shear wall دي تشيل أحمال جانبيه فقط عن طريق اختيار الخيار membrane , بس هي في الطبيعه ممكن تشيل أحمال رأسيه , ده مش ممكن ده أكيد هتشيل أحمال رأسيه عشان كده أقوم باختيار الخيار shell لأنو هيسمحلي بالحالتين , عشان كده مبدخلش في الأمور التقنيه دي , بخدها shell و بريح دماغي و هي دي الحاله العامه , اتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت و أنتظر النقد و التعليق و الله أعلى و أعلم



تماماً أخي الكريم.. وهو ما ذكره صديقنا المشرف MG_Z .. 
أنا فقط ذكرت عن حالة تمثيل البلاطات، أنه يمكن استخدام membrane لبلاطة التغطية الرقيقة فوق الأعصاب، وليس في البلاطات المصمته بشكلها العام.. 

وعل كل حال، كما ذكرتم، المفهوم الأساسي أن membrane تستخدم في حالة الأحمال الموازية للمستوي، و plate في حالة الأحمال العمودية عليه، و shell في الحالة الأعم، مجموع الحالتين..

تحياتي..​


----------



## A.Bozan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس rainman على رده بخصوص السؤال
> واتفق تماما مع اجابتك ولكن اختلف معك بخصوص البلاطة المصمته solid slab فنعدما يتم اعتبار على اساس انها membrane فهذ ايعني ان كامل الاحمال ستنقل للجسور beams وان البلاطة ليس لها اي قساوة stifness وهذا مخالف تماما للواقع حيث ان البلاطة المصمته ( وكما ذكرتهخا سماكة 350 مم ) لها قساوة وسوف تعمل الجسر عند التحمل كوحدة واحداة لان علمية صب الخرسانة وتشريك الحديد للبلاطة مع الجسر يضمن انهما سوف يعملان في ان واحد
> ولذلك يتم تمثيلها في برنامج الايتابس على اساس انها shell or plate .
> ...


شكرا للمشاركات من الاخوة
انا بصراحة لم انتبه جيدا لموضوع سماكة البلاطة الموجودة لدى الاخ استاذنا المهندس رزق ولكن ما قصدته بالبلاطة المصمطة هو البلاطة المصمطة الموجودة لدينا في سوريا والتي سماكتها تتراوح بين 12 حتى 15 سم غالبا أما البلاطة التي تصل سماكتها لل 35 سم فمن الاهندسية ان نجعلها لا تعمل كعنصر انشائي وبالنهاية لكل وجهة نظره الخاصة بالنسبة للموضوع مثلا الاخ استاذنا ابو الحلول يرى انه يجب ان نمثلها في حالة بلاطة التغطية للسقف الهوردي اي البلاطات الرقيقة اي بحدود 6-10 سم وطبعا ايضا هذا الرقم قريب من الحد الذي ذكرته انا ​وشكرا للجميع على اثراء المشاركة


----------



## A.Bozan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حتى ان الحد الفاصل بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع اعتقد موجود شيء يشبهه بالكود حيث يميز الكود بين الجسور الساقطة التي تزيد سماكتها عن ضعفي سماكة البلاطة اي البلاطة التي سماكتها 35 ومستندة لجسور بعمق قدره 60 او 70 سم فإن صلابة الجسور الضعيف المقابلة للبلاطة القوية ستجعل البلاطة تعمل مع الجسور كقطعة واحدة
أما مثلا لو كانت البلاطة بسماكة 25 سم والجسور بتدلي 100 سم اظن ان البلاطة تصبح رقيقة نسبة للجسور وتصبح بالنسبة للجسور هي membrane  وطبعا هي وجهة نظري وتحتاج للمناقشة من الاخوة لنصل الى رأي واحد​


----------



## المتحدث الحر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت اريد ان أسأل عن رسائل برنامج الساب بعد الحل ومنها بالأخص 
warning
zero values were detected on the diagonal during equation assembly,...for further information use standard solver
يا ترى هل هي مؤثره علي النتائج ام لا؟؟
وما سببها؟؟وماهو ال standard solver؟؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا 
وبارك الله لكل من لثرى هذا المنتدى وادلى بدلوه
اخوكم في الله


----------



## snabil (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*Safe V12*

قمت بتحميل برنامج ال safe V12
و لكن فى كل مره اقوم بعمل analysis & Design يعطينى رساله
cann't unmarshall callback interface!
فهل من حل لهذه المشكله؟
عفوا محتاج الرد جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## A.Bozan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

والله كنت اتمنى مساعدتك ولكني لا استعمل الساب


----------



## علاء الاخ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*سؤال عن برنامج ال safe*

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال في برنامج ال safe
هو : عند تصدير النتائج من برنامج ال etabs الى برنامج ال safe تكون الاحمال الميته خفضت اما بقيه الاحمال تبقى نفسها كما هي
ممكن اعرف السبب


----------



## A.Bozan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هل انت مأكد ان الاحمال الميتة يتم تخفيضها


----------



## marwanf (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*مساعدة في برنامجي ساب وايتابس*

الى جميع الخوة السلام عليكم
اردت السؤال عن طريقة تمثيل وادخال خرسانة المصعد الكهربائي (shear wall) في هذه البرامج هل يتم تمثيلها على انها (frame element) او shell element وكيف يتم تحديد الموقع اذا كانت frame elem. 
ارجو الرد لان الامر مهم جدا لي
تحياتي وشكري


----------



## amjad shehab (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة
احتاج اللى دورة sape في جمهوري مصر العربية يتم فيها شرح البرنامج عن طريق اعطاء مشروع ب المخطط المعماري و عمل المخططات المدنية الازمة 
احتاج هذه الدورة للمساعدة في مشروع التخرج


----------



## A.Bozan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني بدك الدورة على الكومبيوتر يعني من النت
ولا بدك استاذ


----------



## amjad shehab (24 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج الى مركز او جامعة يعطي الدورة بهذه الطريقة


----------



## A.Bozan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

amjad shehab قال:


> احتاج الى مركز او جامعة يعطي الدورة بهذه الطريقة


 والله انا ابعد عنك حوالي 3000 كم لذلك لن استطيع ان اخدمك 
بس أنا متاكد انك رح تلاقي وكتير 
لأنو البرامج هي صارت جزء لا يتجزء من علم المهندسين
ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي ونهنيلك بعدها بالتخرج وبالشغل كمان
باي


----------



## abu_nazar (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات واني اسال عندما اقوم باستيراد مملف من برنامج استاد برو الى الساب فعند التدقيق بالمشا يتحول الى استيل علما بانه تم تحليله بالستاد كونكريت والمقاطع لاتنتقل بصورة صحيحة افيدوني رجاءا لاني اعمل على الستاد والساب بصورة اقل وشكرا


----------



## ياسر خضر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن تمثيل الاعمدة التي ليس لها شكل غير الدائري او رباعي الاضلاع مثلا عمود بشكل حرف l بزاوية منفرجة وشكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ياسر خضر قال:


> السلام عليكم هل يمكن تمثيل الاعمدة التي ليس لها شكل غير الدائري او رباعي الاضلاع مثلا عمود بشكل حرف l بزاوية منفرجة وشكرا


 طبعا ممكن
من اضافة المقاطع تختار نوع المقطع sd وهو المقطع قبل الاخير
ومنه section designer


----------



## ياسر خضر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

في برنامج ساب هل من الممكن تمثيل اعمدة ذات اشكال غير منتظمة مثل عمود بشكل حرف (ال) الانكليزي و بزاوية منفرجة وشكرا


----------



## دلس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*reponse specrale force in safe*

نشكركم عن هذا الأسئلة الهامة التي تطرخ في هذا المنتدي الغالي .
عندي سؤال يخص برنامج SAFEعند دراسة raft fondation مأخوذة من ETABSاليSAFE
البرنامج لا يأخد القوي الزلزالية التي أدخلة بـ REPONSE SPECTRALE
فهل هناك طريقة اخري .و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

دلس قال:


> نشكركم عن هذا الأسئلة الهامة التي تطرخ في هذا المنتدي الغالي .
> عندي سؤال يخص برنامج safeعند دراسة raft fondation مأخوذة من etabsاليsafe
> البرنامج لا يأخد القوي الزلزالية التي أدخلة بـ reponse spectrale
> فهل هناك طريقة اخري .و بارك الله فيكم


 


إستخدم safe 12


----------



## دلس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انا أستعمل safe12يأخي ماذا أفعل


----------



## ياسر خضر (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال في برنامج ساب 2000
هل من الممكن تمثيل الاعمدة في البرنامج و التي ليس لها اشكال قياسية مثل عمود بشكل حرف (ال)لانكليزي و لكن الزاوية بين الاضلاع منفرجة وشكرا


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2010)

ياسر خضر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال في برنامج ساب 2000
> هل من الممكن تمثيل الاعمدة في البرنامج و التي ليس لها اشكال قياسية مثل عمود بشكل حرف (ال)لانكليزي و لكن الزاوية بين الاضلاع منفرجة وشكرا



Sure u can use any shape and any reifocement u lik to use using the section designer​


----------



## جمال الجيش (8 يناير 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ الذي يسأل عن المشكلة التي طرحها updating analysis cases عليك وضع الملف في مجلد اسم المجلد باللغة الانكليزية هذه هي المشكلة فقط
والسلام


----------



## جمال الجيش (8 يناير 2010)

الى الاخوة في هذا المنتدى :لا احد يتطرق الى موضوع خطوط التأثير ابدا علما بانها مهمة جدا 
سواء حمل اطن او عربات متنوعة .انا قمت بحل نماذج كثير وحساب خطوط التأثير من خلال برنامج الساب واعطى بالفعل نتائج دقيقة جدا .
اردت التنويه وفي حال اردتم امثلة بامكاني المساعدة


----------



## جمال الجيش (8 يناير 2010)

اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الغني جدا بالبرامج اكسل حول كل شيئ في التصميم 
جدا رائع اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم.اسف لقلة مشاركتي بالموقع 
http://www.engineering-international.com


----------



## جمال الجيش (8 يناير 2010)

thanks for you so much.........................................................................


----------



## A.Bozan (9 يناير 2010)

جمال الجيش قال:


> اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الغني جدا بالبرامج اكسل حول كل شيئ في التصميم
> جدا رائع اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم.اسف لقلة مشاركتي بالموقع
> http://www.engineering-international.com


 اخ جمال اتكلم عن نفسي واظن بالنيابة عن جميع اعضاؤ المنتدى مهندسين ومشرفين 
اهلا بك
وشكرا لك على الرفع


----------



## جمال الجيش (9 يناير 2010)

كتاب حول البيتون المسبق الاجهاد بصيغة pdf حجمه 153 ميغا بايت سوف اجزءه الى سبعة اجزاء اتمنى الاستفادة منه 
هو باللغة الانكليزية خاص باليتون المسبق الاجهاد يوجد امثلة كثيرة داخله
لكم مني تحياتي
هذه ثلااث اجزاء 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HFKKOFFH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6L8L14R7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KB316VK4


----------



## جمال الجيش (9 يناير 2010)

سوف ارفع بقية الاجزاء لاحقا اتمنى تنزيلهم بسرعة


----------



## جمال الجيش (9 يناير 2010)

هذه الاجزاء 4,5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0JN2QAQB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QGRVVBGA


----------



## جمال الجيش (9 يناير 2010)

هذه الاجزاء 6,7 اتمنى ان تسفيدوا من هذا الملف الخاص بالبيتون المسبق الاجهاد
بالتالي تجميع الاجزاء السبعة تحصلون على ملف pdf 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OQ17SAD0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3HGB4EK3


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا عندى امتحان ساب بكرة و عندى سؤالين مش عارف اجابتهم ممكن حد يجاوبنى عليهم لو فى حد يقول


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

فيه حد هنا


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

ايوه


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (16 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم اريد برنامج ال safe لو سمحت وتكون مشكور لو امدتنى بشرح له وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

السؤال بيقول the shown paneled frames roof frame section : Column (1.60*1.1) 
( hunch (0.6*20/0.35*1.60-flange width =1.3


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

يعنى ايه ال hunch و ادخلها ازاى
و فيه dim برده لل ( 
girder(0.35*1.6-flange width=1.3


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

ادخل الحاجات دى ازاى و مدينى الديتيلز بتاعة الفرام ازاى اعمل الحاجات دى استحلفكم بالله انا عندى امتحان بكرة ارجو الرد و شكرا


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

ايه ال typical frame ده


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

حد يرد عليه


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن أستطبع أن أفيدك لأنو واضح أنك في محنة ولكن أنا لم أفهم الاسئلة
وايضا خبرتي ضعيفة في الساب ولكن في الاياب شو ما بدك أنا جاهز
مع ان البرنامجين قريبين من بعض الا ان الاشياء الي ذكرتها ما فهمتها
اسف


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

يا جدعان حد يرد عليه انا عندى امتحان بكرة


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

ولا يهمك يا باشا ممكن طيب تسالى حد خبرته كويسة فى الساب


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

اسال مين طيب يا رب انا لجاتلك


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

والله انا حاسس بموقفك بس المشكلة حتى لو بدي أسأل واحد انا حاليا بالشغل يعني أقل الشي بدي لبكرا لأحسن 
وممكن أجيب لك خبر وممكن لا لذلك ما بحسن أوعدك
بس اذا في عندك قائمة الاسئلة الي عما ترفع منها على السكنر يمكن افيدك
بس كما ما بوعدك
بقولك ممكن
وانشالله يا رب بكرا بتتوفق


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

اكيد بتلاقي الجواب هنا بس مافي حدا من اشباب هلق
انشالله خير


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

انا عايز اعرف بس هو مدينى فرام للبنيل بيم تمام الفرام ده ديتيلز للبنيل بيم و مدينى ابعاد للهنش و الجيردر احط الابعاد دى ازاى فى الساب و شكرا يا باشا على الاهتمام


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

الفرام ده كاتب عليه تيبيكل فرام ديتالز


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

هلق الابعاد بيتجيبها من view


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

يش السؤال الثاني ممكن تكتبو بالانكليزي اول بالعربي بس عربي مترجم منشان أفهم عليك


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

بص يل باشا انا صورت السؤالين و هما عندى على اللاب توب ابعتهوملك ازاى


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

ابعتلك الاسءلة ازاى يا باشا معلش انا تعبك معايا


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

انا عندي شرح كامل للبرنامج لكن لا اعلم كيف انزله


----------



## مهندس صبرى حجازى (16 يناير 2010)

طب ده ايميلى يا ريت تضيفونى يا ناس امتحانى بكرة ××××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة... المشرف


----------



## A.Bozan (16 يناير 2010)

لا عذاب ولا شي الناس لبعضها
انا بعتلك رسالة على ايميلك


----------



## moh87 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
شكرا لــ هذا المنتدى العظيم ولـــ جميع أفراده على المساهمة الكبيرة في تعليم الناس و الإجابة على استفساراتهم ...
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ....
بكل صراحة وبدون مقدمات أنا طالب و بحاول أتعلم برامج الــ SAFE & ETABS
أنا نزلت ملفات PDF و Videos من النت حتى أتعلم وأطبق ....
لكن الصراحة عندي مشاكل ومش أقادر أحلها لوحدي .... وياريت أهل الخبرة يفيدوني ....
أنا عندي مشروع تخرج وباقي شهرين على تسليم المشروع وللحين أنا مازلت أتعلم على البرامج وما بقدر أتقدم خطوة إلا لما أحصل على النتائج من البرامج (نتائج التحليل) 
ياريت تساعدوني بالي تقدروا عليه ....

لأكون أكثر تحديدا أنا حاليا أواجه مشكلة بالــ ETAB

أنا أدخلت الرسمة من الــ AutoCAD للبرنامج ومن ثم عرفت كل من Slab & column & shear wall
وبعدين قمت بإدخال الأحمال وهي كالتالي DL= 2 KN/m2 & LL= 2.4 KN/m2 
وبعدين عملت Manual Mesh مع اني ما بعرف شو الفايده منها بس لأني بنفذ الخطوات في الــ tutorials
وبعدين النتيجة كانت كالتالي: 







وبعدين عملت Run Analysis 
وظهر الخطأ التالي: 







 أنا راح أرفق الملف الأصلي تحت, ياريت حد يساعدني 

ولا تنسوا أنه: ​*(من فرج على مؤمن كربه من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عليه كربه من كرب يوم القيامة)*


----------



## spirit974 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو من الخبراء في برنامج sap2000 ان يساعدوني في كيفية تعريف parabolic dome
وماهو المقصود بالثابت C ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ المهندس أبوعادل :- يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن برامج الساب والايتابس والسيف لاتحتاج الى تعريف T section وذلك عند فقط عند ادخال سقف مكون من بلاطه مع كمرات حيث يمكن عمل الكمره مقلوبه أو على شكل L section عندما تكون طرفيه فى نهاية البلاطه وذلك بعد اختيار الكمره ومن داخل Assign -------- ثم Frame ثم insertion point ثم من داخل Cardinal Point يتم تحديد نقطة التقاء الكمره مع البلاطه حيث يمكن اختيار نقطة الالتقاء من أسفل فتكون كمره مقلوبه بالنسبه للبلاطه مع العلم بان البرنامج يأخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار - أما اذا كان ادخال التقاء الكمره مع البلاطه من اعلى والكمره ليست طرفيه فيكون قطاع البلاطه Tsection


----------



## wesam1970 (31 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز moh87
البرنامج لم يشعر بالبلاطة التي فوق الاعمدة والجدار
لذلك يجب ان تكون جوينت للمش على العمود
وكذلك الجدران يجب ان تكون هناك جوينت في بداية الجدار وجوينت في نهايته على الاقل
ويجب ان لاتستعمل الفتحات open فوق المش وانما تحذف ما يقابلها من البلاطة الممششة


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (31 يناير 2010)

مرحبا أخي محيي:يجب أن تلتقي العناصر مع بعضها في النقط وخلاف ذلك ستعمل العناصر كلاً على حدا (أي لا يوجد ارتباط)لذلك صل النقط ببعضها فمثلاً الأعمدة يجب أن تتصل بنقط السقف حتى يتم الاستنادكما يجب إزالة الشرائح في مكان الفتحات


----------



## الحريف 13 (1 فبراير 2010)

للاهمية 
مطلوب برنامج ساب للتحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amjad shehab (2 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة
مطلوب برنامج ساب للتحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا[/quote]


----------



## abukhil2003 (5 فبراير 2010)

أريد من ألأخ المهندس تنزيل برنامج etabs مع الشكر


----------



## omarnasreldeen (6 فبراير 2010)

يا اخوانى عندى سؤال 
هل ممكن ان استورد ملف اوتوكاد من على الايتابس وما هى الطريقة بالتفصيل 
ارجو الرد من الاخوة المتخصصين
علما باننى افعل ذلك فى الساب واستورد ملف dxf وامثل علية الكمرات والاعمدة بدلا من رسم grids


----------



## MOHD9119 (6 فبراير 2010)

حد يرد على 

ليه ال response spectrum reactions فى ال 12safe اللى جاية من ال etabs9.5 على ال piles كلها بصفر؟
مع أن المودات بالفعل أتصدرت هناك

أى واحد من الأساتذة 
بس يعمل أى موديل إيتابز و يعرف spectrum ثم ينقل ال fixed support reactions لل safe 12 

ويشوف قيمة ال spectrum reaction قبل الحل و بعده = صفر 

أرجو الأهتمام


----------



## asd salim (6 فبراير 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> يا اخوانى عندى سؤال
> هل ممكن ان استورد ملف اوتوكاد من على الايتابس وما هى الطريقة بالتفصيل
> ارجو الرد من الاخوة المتخصصين
> علما باننى افعل ذلك فى الساب واستورد ملف dxf وامثل علية الكمرات والاعمدة بدلا من رسم grids


 you can use same procedure in etabs..pls


----------



## madrelesh (7 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179339.html


----------



## khaledaed (7 فبراير 2010)

لماذا عند استيراد ملف dxf الى الايتاب فى خانة ال joint يظهر ب none بالرغم مت ان ال frame ,shell بيظهروا باسماء ال layer 
وانى معرف الاعمدة ك point tn فى ملف الاوتوكاد؟
وجزاكم الله خيراز


----------



## khaledaed (7 فبراير 2010)

عند تمثيل البلاطة الهوردي على الساب او الايتاب
وبعد تمثيل الاعصاب كيف يمكن وضع البلاطة فوق هذة الاعصاب 
حيث ان المستطيلات الناتجة عن تقاطع الاعصاب تكون كثيرة جدا ويصعب عمل بلاطة لكل وحدة من وحدات المستطيلات الناتجة وحتى لو وضعت البلاطات وبعد عمل run اجد ان بعض البلاطات اتحذفت وبعض البلاطات تحول لونها الى اللون الزهرى لاادري الام يرمز هذا اللون؟

ارجو الاجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد طه صادق (8 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في البدايه اشكر حضرتكم طبعا علي المساعدات دي
عندي مشكله في برنامج الساب وهي اول مره تحصل معايا 
عند الانتهاء من اخال البيانات ووالتعريف ،........... الخ في النهايه لما اعمل run ويجيي يعمل safe عندي علي laptop مش بيقبل الحفظ وبالتالي مش بيعمل تحليل ويظهر analiylis in complete مش عارف ده ايه
ياريت اللي يعرف يفيدنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (10 فبراير 2010)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم اخزان
حبيت اسال عن شغله ولو هي متسوة بس لان اني منفذ اكثر من مصمم 
في برنامج الساب والايتابس

من اضغط على الانيميشن ويبدي المنشأ يتحرك شلون اعرف المنشأ سليم من نوع الحركة تفسير بسيط بلا زحكه

ومن الالوان معنى كل لون 
الابنفسجي والاحمر والاصفر وغيرهن 
يعني الي يعني زيادة بالحديد الخ ممكن تبسيط من عدكم؟


----------



## fihonil (10 فبراير 2010)

كيف يتم تمثيل الاعمدة في الاوتوكاد لنقلها الي الايتاب ؟


----------



## engineer.medo43 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الممتاز ده بس انا عايز اقول حاجه انا مهندس مدنى فى تالته انشاءات وحتى الان مش فاهم اى حاجه وحاسس انى هابقى مهندس فاشل لانى ماتدربتش فى اى موقع حتى الان وماخدتش ولا كورس فى اى برنامج اعمل ايه؟


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (10 فبراير 2010)

كل المهندسين قبل التخرج مثلك المهم انت اتابع المواضيع الموجودة بالمنتدى 
وخاصة الصور 
واني اكلك شهر واحد تنزل بالموقع راح تتمكن من العمل 
اني اول متخرجت شهر واحد واتمكنت 
الحمد لله هسه الموقع سلطه هههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (11 فبراير 2010)

eng.ali aldujaily قال:


> السلام عليكم اخزان
> حبيت اسال عن شغله ولو هي متسوة بس لان اني منفذ اكثر من مصمم
> في برنامج الساب والايتابس
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.. 

أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

بالنسبة لهذا الاستفسار... من الأنيميشن وحده لا تتبين نقاط عدم التحقيق في الملتقى... اما من الألوان، فهناك لوحة أسفل الشاشة تبين اللون المحقق من عدمه.. وهو اللون الأحمر.. 

رجاء.. أتمنى مستقبلاً أن تتم المشاركة باللغة العربية الفصحى، وذلك حتى يكون الاستيعاب للسؤال أكبر.. مع الاحترام لكافة اللهجات  

تحياتي..​


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو ممن له العلم في كيفية استخدام الساب في التصميم افادتي بما يستطيع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Luay1976 (12 فبراير 2010)

I hope if you can help me,
I have a problem with safe v12 
how can i determine the force value for column strip and middle strip


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (13 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم .. يا جماعة انا عندى مشكلة فى الساب

لما بدخل البلان من الاوتوكاد عشان احلو على الساب بيكون فى كمرات مائلة أو قطرية 

وبضطر انى اعملها Divid frame 
يعنى بعمل كمرات أخرى وهمية .. ثم Divid .. break at intersection
المشكلة انو مرات يعمل ديفيد ويبقى عندى بوينت 
ومرات ميعملش وبالتالى ميكونش فى بوينت وبالتالى معرفش ارسم الشل عشان يتم تقسيم الشلات بشكل منتظم للحفاظ على الكونتيوتى بين الشلات 

ممكن حد يساعدنى يا جماعة يقولى ازاى اتغلب على المشكلة دى 
رجاءا انا المفروض اسلم المشروع قريبا


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (16 فبراير 2010)

اخواني عندي مشكلة في رسم curved beam on etabs هل ممكن شرح مبسط لكي اكمل العمل في مشروع التخرج 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mazen khanfer (16 فبراير 2010)

*طريقة رسم الاعصاب في الساب*

سؤالي عن طريقة رسم الاعصاب في الساب بعدما اكملت رسم المشروع على الاوتكاد نقلته الى الساب ولكن عندما حاولت رسم الاعصاب من خلال الامر quick draw secondry beam رسم بيمات غريبة ولم يرسمها داخل المنطقة المراد رسم الاعصاب بداخلها فكيف احل هذه المشكلة هذا السؤال الاول 

اما السؤال الثاني لماذا الساب لا يتعرف على خط من نوع بولي لاين POLYLINE المرسوم بالاتوكاد اصلا لانه مرات بكون عندي جسر فيه زاوية وليس مستقيم فاذا رسمته بخط بولي لاين حتى يكون جسر واحد وليس جسرين فانه لا يظهر عند نقله الى الساب واذا رسمته بخطين عند تحويله الى الساب سيعطيني جوينت بين الخطين ولكنها غير موجودة في الواقع فكيف احل هذه النقطة 

وشكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (16 فبراير 2010)

جهاد ابو قاسم قال:


> اخواني عندي مشكلة في رسم curved beam on etabs هل ممكن شرح مبسط لكي اكمل العمل في مشروع التخرج
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 الطريقة الاولى هي بالاستيراد من الاوتوكاد
الثانية بإضافة احداثيات جديدة منحنية 
Edit > edit grid data > add > add new > cylndrical
والطريقة الثالثة 
هي بأستخدام 
Drawing control
بتقسيم ال Curve
ضمن الاوتوكاد ل قطع كستقيمة ومعرفة طولها وميلها ورسمها ضمن الايتاب
وهي أفضل طريقة ولكنها طويلة ولتخلصك من موضوع المبدئ للأحداثيات


----------



## A.Bozan (16 فبراير 2010)

mazen khanfer قال:


> سؤالي عن طريقة رسم الاعصاب في الساب بعدما اكملت رسم المشروع على الاوتكاد نقلته الى الساب ولكن عندما حاولت رسم الاعصاب من خلال الامر quick draw secondry beam رسم بيمات غريبة ولم يرسمها داخل المنطقة المراد رسم الاعصاب بداخلها فكيف احل هذه المشكلة هذا السؤال الاول
> 
> اما السؤال الثاني لماذا الساب لا يتعرف على خط من نوع بولي لاين POLYLINE المرسوم بالاتوكاد اصلا لانه مرات بكون عندي جسر فيه زاوية وليس مستقيم فاذا رسمته بخط بولي لاين حتى يكون جسر واحد وليس جسرين فانه لا يظهر عند نقله الى الساب واذا رسمته بخطين عند تحويله الى الساب سيعطيني جوينت بين الخطين ولكنها غير موجودة في الواقع فكيف احل هذه النقطة
> 
> وشكرا


 أرسم جائز واحد يمثل العصب واعمل له Replicate
لا يمكن رسم خط بشكل زاوية كقطعة واحدة يجب ان يتم تمثيله بخطين
وأستخدم الكود الامريكي لأخذ نتائج الفتل بعين الاعتبار


----------



## A.Bozan (16 فبراير 2010)

أحـــــمــــــد قال:


> سلام عليكم .. يا جماعة انا عندى مشكلة فى الساب
> 
> لما بدخل البلان من الاوتوكاد عشان احلو على الساب بيكون فى كمرات مائلة أو قطرية
> 
> ...


 ما فهمت السؤال


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (16 فبراير 2010)

ٌrainman قال:


> ما فهمت السؤال




شكرا جزيلا تم التغلب على المشكلة 


هناك سؤال آخر .. 

عندما يكون البلان مكون من بلاطتين واحدة 16سم والأخرى 10 سم على يتم تقسيم الشلات نفس التقسيم أم يتم تقسيم كل بلاطة تقسيما مختلفا 
مع العلم بأنهما بنفس المنسوب


----------



## max_kimo2005 (17 فبراير 2010)

بصراحه موضوع النقاش ده تحفه بس عندى سؤال ضرورى 
لما يكون عندى رسمه معمارى عالاوتوكاد وفيها curves 
كيف يتم عمل importللcurves الى الساب دون حدوث تكسير فى المنحنى وكيف يتم عمل ال grid للمنحنيات


----------



## mragab (19 فبراير 2010)

* انا عاوز اسطب برنامج الsap 2000 v12 ومش راضي يتسطب وبيظهرلي الرسالة اللي في الصورة في المرفقات مع اني غيرت النسخة كذا مرة وبرضو نفس المشكلة 
ياريت يا جماعة حد يرد عليا*​


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (19 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركلك موضوع قيم جدا جدا


----------



## *عبدالجواد (19 فبراير 2010)

انا فى تانية مدنى و جبت برنامج الساب و جبت الشرح بتاعه
بس لما بحل كمرة بسيطة سبان 4 متر و ركيزتين فى الاول و الاخر و احط حمل مركز فى النص بيطلعلى قيمة للعزم فوق الركيزتين مع انه مفروض بيساوى صفر 
ارجو الرد لانى متحير من الموضوع ده
و شكرا مقدما


----------



## sehslaw (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا :- احب ان اشكر صاحب هذه الفكره الرائعه التى تتيح حل جميع المشاكل التى قد تواجهنا 
ثانيا :-بالنسبه الى طريقه ادخال الكرفات الى الساب اما عن طريق الاوتكاد او عن طريق رسمها على الساب فقد قمت برسم جميع الشلات على الاوتكاد ثم حذف وترتيب الزائد منها على بلان الرسمه واخالها الى الساب لتصبح بخطى جرد فى الx وخطى جرد فى ال y وادخال الاحمال والقطاعات الى اخره والطريقه الاخرى هى رسمها على الساب مباشره ولكن تحتاج فى كل نقطه الى خطى جرد x , y وهذا بمثابه معاناه خصوصا اذا كان الكرف اكثر من 180 درجه وهذا يودى الى وجود مربع جرد من اربع نقط صغير جدا واخر كبير وهذه معاناه اخرى فى التقسيم لاظهار بعض من التماثل فى التقسيم واظهرت النتائج اختلاف كبير بين الطريقتين وسوف ارفق ان شاء الله ملف الاوتوكاد وملفى الساب لاحقا ان شاء الله
ولكن اى الطريقتين انسب فى الحل


----------



## nawalid6 (20 فبراير 2010)

اريد كراك يعمل لبرنامج
sap14


----------



## mragab (21 فبراير 2010)

ليه مش في حد بيرد يا جماعة 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محسن عساف (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اما بعد اريد ان اسال في برنامج الايتاب عندما اريد التصميم هل ابحث لكل عنصر عن اكبر تراكب يعطيني اكبر القيم 
ولكن برايي هيك ليس صح اريد ان اعرف على اي تراكب اصمم ولماذا لا نستخدم البرنامج نفسه للتصميم
ايضا عندما اقوم بتخفيض عزم عطالة الجوائز بقيمة معينة والاعمدة بقيمة اخرى اعود للتحقق من قيمة التخفيض للجوائز اجدها اخذت مباشرة قيمة الاعمدة وانسخة التي لديv9.5لانه ليس لدينا هنا احدث منها
كذلك السيف لايوجد لدي اقطار للقضبلت بالميليمتر لماذا ومن اين يمكنني الحصول على احدث النسخ
وشكرا لكم ولمساعدتكم لي 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## SMAILIFE (25 فبراير 2010)

Dans l'ETABS 
comment exporter un tableau vers EXCEL?


----------



## nobel40 (25 فبراير 2010)

محسن عساف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اما بعد اريد ان اسال في برنامج الايتاب عندما اريد التصميم هل ابحث لكل عنصر عن اكبر تراكب يعطيني اكبر القيم
> ولكن برايي هيك ليس صح اريد ان اعرف على اي تراكب اصمم ولماذا لا نستخدم البرنامج نفسه للتصميم
> ايضا عندما اقوم بتخفيض عزم عطالة الجوائز بقيمة معينة والاعمدة بقيمة اخرى اعود للتحقق من قيمة التخفيض للجوائز اجدها اخذت مباشرة قيمة الاعمدة وانسخة التي لديv9.5لانه ليس لدينا هنا احدث منها
> ...


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يجب ان تصمم القطاع علي جميع الحالات الواقعه عليه ( وليس القيمه الكبيره في كل حاجه) بمعني
عندي الحالات التيه احمال حيه و ميته--احمال ميته مع زلازل
احمال ميته مع احمال حيه مع زلازل

وهكذا -- تصمم كل الحالات --

تاني حاجه ان احنا بنصمم بالايتابس عادي جدا ميين الي قالك ان احنا منصممش بيه 

و السيف فيه الاقطار كلها


----------



## last.gladiator (27 فبراير 2010)

لاحظت فى برنامج السيف انه عندما اخذ مساحه العمود فى الاعتبار (يعنى اعمل ريجيد زون فوق العمود ) تقل العزوم على الكمرات بدرجه كبيرة مما لو تم التعبير عن العمود فى صورة (هنج)

فاى الحلين اصح ؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (27 فبراير 2010)

hhhhh_bbbb198811 قال:


> لاحظت فى برنامج السيف انه عندما اخذ مساحه العمود فى الاعتبار (يعنى اعمل ريجيد زون فوق العمود ) تقل العزوم على الكمرات بدرجه كبيرة مما لو تم التعبير عن العمود فى صورة (هنج)
> 
> فاى الحلين اصح ؟؟؟



سبق الاجابة على هذا الاستفسار في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183377.html


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اريد ادخل فايل من الايتابس للاوتوكاد وبالعكس ممكن مساعده منكم؟


----------



## hady618 (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكنني الحصول علي محصلة ردود الأفعال لمجموعة من المساند ومكان تأثير هذه المحصلة من خلال برنامج ساب 12 ؟ ( هذه المساند هي خاصة ب core )
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hady618 (7 مارس 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> كيف يمكنني الحصول علي محصلة ردود الأفعال لمجموعة من المساند ومكان تأثير هذه المحصلة من خلال برنامج ساب 12 ؟ ( هذه المساند هي خاصة ب core )
> وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


 
لو في أحد يعرف الإجابة علي سؤالي بالله لا يتأخر علي بالجواب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة دعاء (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ازا سمحت اريد تفصيل لمعرفة اخراج نتائج القص والعزم لجدار استنادي تم تحليله على برنامج الساب-12
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## medoo5 (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم من فضلك اريد سوال
انا محتاج برنامج يقوم بمهمه تقسيم مساحه
اى انا احدد مساحه العمل واعطى مساحات ويقوم البرنامج بتقسمها بأقل هدر


----------



## yellow_sea (10 مارس 2010)

*بلاطة علي شكل شبه منحرف وخطوط التأثير في الساب 14*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
كيف يتم رسم بلاطة علي هيئة شبه منحرف في الساب 14 مباشرة. يمكن استيرادها من الاوتوكاد بسهولة ولكن لم تنجح معي الطريقة التي اتبعها الدكتور العراقي في الساب 8 وهناك سؤال أخر عن كيفية عمل خطوط التأثير في الساب 14 وذلك لأن الطريقة المستخدمة في الساب 8 لا تنجح هنا وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## المهندسة65 (14 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد طريقة ادخال الاحمال الجانبية للرياح على الايتابس وبالتفصيل لو سمحتم
شكرا


----------



## المهندسة65 (14 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد طريقة ادخال الاحمال الجانبية للرياح على الايتابس وبالتفصيل لو سمحتم
شكرا*​


----------



## as_tt (14 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
يشرفني أنني مشترك في هذا المنتدى الهندسي الرائع حيث انني مازلت في طالب في الفرقة الثالثة في كلية الهندسة ولككنني وددت ان اطرح عليكم مشكلة اعترضتني في حين استخدامي برنامج sap2000.....

قد بدأت التعلم على هذا البرنامج منذ حوالي شهرواحد ومشكلتي هي :
عند رسم frame elementووضع الأحمال عليها ولكن من غير وضع ركائز يتم الحل وايجاد internal force مثل bending moment اود ان اعرف ماهو السبب في ذلك حيث انه لا يمكن ايجاد الinternal force من غير وجود اية ركائز ..
ياترى ماهو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة البسيطة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان تفيدونني بارائكم الهادفة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## assem2010 (15 مارس 2010)

الى الزملاء 
بخصوص برنامج Etabs اتمنى منكم تزويدي بمثال محلول عن ابراج الاتصالات ذات الاربع ارجل
و بخصوص برنامج Safe مثال عن قواعد ابراج الاتصالات ذات القواعد المنفصلة والقواعد المشتركة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## as_tt (15 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
يشرفني أنني مشترك في هذا المنتدى الهندسي الرائع حيث انني مازلت في طالب في الفرقة الثالثة في كلية الهندسة ولككنني وددت ان اطرح عليكم مشكلة اعترضتني في حين استخدامي برنامج sap2000.....

قد بدأت التعلم على هذا البرنامج منذ حوالي شهرواحد ومشكلتي هي :
عند رسم frame elementووضع الأحمال عليها ولكن من غير وضع ركائز يتم الحل وايجاد internal force مثل bending moment اود ان اعرف ماهو السبب في ذلك حيث انه لا يمكن ايجاد الinternal force من غير وجود اية ركائز ..
ياترى ماهو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة البسيطة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى ان تفيدونني بارائكم الهادفة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## galal zakaria (19 مارس 2010)

يا ريت حد يدلنى ازاى اعمل 3d modeling لبلاطه solidيعنى عايز ادخلهم هما الاتنين fram element او shell element او اى طريقه تخلينى احصل على النتائج فى صوره stresses ارجو الشرح بالتفصيل افادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## galal zakaria (19 مارس 2010)

بالنسبه للباش مهندس اللى سال عن ان الساب حل المسئله من غير ركائز 
فى الاصدارات السابقه مكانتش هتتحل لانها غلط اصلا ولكن الاصدارات الحديثه تقوم بعمل توصيف للمناطق التى بها اخطاء ويحدد هو Degree of freedom للمنشا ويحل وده خطا جسيم لان لو المنشا ضخم وفى مشكله هوا هيصلحها وانتا مش هتعرف بس هما عملوا كده عشان لو دخلت منشا واخطات مكانش هيحل وهتعيد شغللك من الاول 
بس متقلقش امامك الكثير لتتعلمه وان شاء الله تتفوق


----------



## yazan87 (26 مارس 2010)

نمذجت 2 shellمتعامدتين على الساب لكن اريد عملهما مشترك فهل من حل وشكرا


----------



## Arahim (26 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز احمد عبد الرحيم...اخواني الاعزاء..
اعرفكم بنفسي انا نادر عبد الرحيم من لبنان اعاني من مشكله كبيره في عملي الهندسي ...استحلفكم بالله ان تدلوني اين يمكن ان اعرض مشكلتي لاني جديد في موقعكم المحترم.......انتظر ردكم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mohammedhosny2010 (27 مارس 2010)

haw to set up any program have several part


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم*
اخوانى المهندسين اثناء شغلى فى مشروع تخرجى لا حظت ان الأعمده Negative
ازاى انا مش عارف
يا ريت حد يقولى اواى والحل ايه







*وكمان شوفت المومنت على كمره من ضمن الكمرات ال saimpelلقيتها غريبه


----------



## SMAILIFE (28 مارس 2010)

dans l'ETABS comment j'exporte le tableaux de résultat à l'EXCEL ?

merci d'avance ....


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخ أحمد


----------



## ALNORAS (29 مارس 2010)

شباب ياريت توضيح تفصيلي لخيار assing-slab data-vertical offset

في برنامج safe


----------



## مهندس عبقري (29 مارس 2010)

الله يقويك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## ma-tawa (29 مارس 2010)

سلام الله عليكم اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي أجمعين ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
يعد اذنكم حآخد من وقتكم دقيقتين


عندي مشروع تخرج عيارة عن برج سكني من 31 طابق
4 مرائب و25 سكني وطابقين health club & swim pool
يستغرق التحميل على الأحمال الشاقولية فقط بحدود 20 ساعة
ولما اضفت طيف الاستجابة والطرية الاستاتيكية الثانية حسب الكود السوري زادت الندة لما يقارب ال30 ساعة

كيف بدي قلل من زمن التحليل لأنو الوقت كتير ضيق وبدي خلص قسم الدراسة الانشائية وبلش بقسم الادارة الهندسية وانتقل للبريمافيرا ومشاكله

للمعلومة فقط , الدراسة حسب الكود السوري

وكمان كيف بدي ضيف حمولة مهبط الطائرات بالطابق الأخير يعني شقد قيمتها وهل هيي ستاتيكية ام ديناميكية

وكيف بدي اضع حمولة المصعد وكم قيمتها
وهل من الضروري تعريف الديافرامات في الطريقة الديناميكية

علما ان الطوابق السكنية عبارة عن بلاطات مفرغة ( هوردي ) عاملة بالاتجاهين والمرائب وبقية الطوابق بلاطات مصمتة مع جوائز ساقطة

بارك الله بكم ونفعنا واباكم

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما ياعليم ياحكيم


----------



## tamer 205 (29 مارس 2010)

رجاء كيفيه ادخال خزان ارضي علي الساب


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (30 مارس 2010)

لماذا بعض الأوامر غير نشطة بساب 2000 إصدار 11


----------



## alamoudi_100 (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أخواني المهندسين كيف يتم رسم البلاطات المنحنيه في برنامج الساب أرجو من لديه المعلومه أن يرد على باسرع وقت لانني مستعجل عليه


----------



## adel gamal (31 مارس 2010)

عندي مشكلة في تسطيب الساب 
عند فتح الباتش تظهر لي رسالة ولا يتم تشغيل الكراك


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
للرفع والتنظيم !


----------



## Eng.Zeyad (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لدي استفسار بسيط عن كيفية رسم البلاطات الدائرية في الساب


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (24 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام:
قسم الضلع الدائري إلى مضلع أي ارسم الدائرة على أنها مضلع


----------



## ss_online1 (25 أبريل 2010)

أرسل لى الملف للمشروع وساعيد حله بالسيف وارسل لك النتائج
اما بالنسبة للمشروع والعمود السالب لا يقلقك وذلك لأحمال torsionاو باكية صغيرة ذات حمل قليل بجوار باكيىة كبيرة بحمل ثقيل فتجعل كل العزوم على الكمرة اعلى العمود سالبه ويحدث شد المهم ان تراجع قيم هذا الشد مقارنة بحمل العمود الميت لو القيمة قليلة لا تقلقل منها أما اذازادت عن اقصي حمل تشريخ للخرسانة فيتم التنفيذ كعمود شد
م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة - المنصورة 2002 -


----------



## hafez (3 مايو 2010)

*سؤال عن البلاطات*

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكن أريد أن أسأل كيف يمكنني ان أستفيد من نتائج التحليل في برنامج الساب للبلاطات أي m11 و m22 و استخدامها في حساب التسليح، بمعني هل آخذ القيم العظمى و أصمم عليها أم علي ضرب تلك العزوم بقيم أخرى و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamzeaziz (3 مايو 2010)

hafez قال:


> اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكن أريد أن أسأل كيف يمكنني ان أستفيد من نتائج التحليل في برنامج الساب للبلاطات أي m11 و m22 و استخدامها في حساب التسليح، بمعني هل آخذ القيم العظمى و أصمم عليها أم علي ضرب تلك العزوم بقيم أخرى و لك جزيل الشكر




you can directly use value of m11 and m22 for design of slab
the value of m11 is value of moment in x dirsction it means the slab if rotate about Y-axis


----------



## badamalek (3 مايو 2010)

ممكن sap2000 مع crack


----------



## sacalance (3 مايو 2010)

سؤال بسرعة ربنا يخليكم
ليه فى الساب مبيحلشى غير الاشكال اللى عنده زى الفريم والبيم والترس
اما لو دخلتله من عندى من edit grid ميرضاش يعمل رن ومبيجبليش ال deformation


----------



## MG_Z (3 مايو 2010)

sacalance قال:


> سؤال بسرعة ربنا يخليكم
> ليه فى الساب مبيحلشى غير الاشكال اللى عنده زى الفريم والبيم والترس
> اما لو دخلتله من عندى من edit grid ميرضاش يعمل رن ومبيجبليش ال deformation



أهلا sacalance

هل تظهر لك رسائل معينة عند ضغط زر run ؟؟ أم أن زر run لا يستجيب للضغط ؟؟

هل قمت بتفعيل الكراك ؟؟

أي إصدار من الساب تستخدم ؟؟ 

قم بإرفاق الـ model إذا أمكن ..


----------



## sacalance (3 مايو 2010)

لسه شايف ردك
مفعل الكراك 
لابيعمل run ويقولى analysis complete
ويجيبلى الكمرة او الفريم من غير deformation
هو غالبا المشكلة انه متهيالى مش قارى اللود اللى انا حاططها على الاشكال اللى برسمها من عندى
ماينفعشى لان الكلام ده على اللاب ومش معايا دلوقتى

بستخدم ساب14


----------



## MG_Z (3 مايو 2010)

sacalance قال:


> لسه شايف ردك
> مفعل الكراك
> لابيعمل run ويقولى analysis complete
> ويجيبلى الكمرة او الفريم من غير deformation
> ...



ربما يكون الـ scale factor الخاص بالـ deformation صغير جدا بحيث انك لا تلاحظ شكل الـ deformation .. هذا يحدث أحيانا .

طيب .. هل تظهر لك العزوم والقص وردود الأفعال بشكل سليم؟؟

أرفق الـ model متى تيسر لك ذلك ..


----------



## محمود القماش (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اضع بين ايديك ملف ايتاب لمشروع هاي رايز استيل ارجو التحقق منه واسداء النصح لي 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JQQTRZ44


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 مايو 2010)

عندى مشكله فى الساب
انا باستخدم اصدار 14 ولما اخلص كل حاجه واعمل run مش بيظهر deformation shape ولا فى اى نتائج بتظهر ولا فى شكل للعزوم او الشير


----------



## hafez (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا أخ hamzeaziz و اريد أن أسألك عن القيم الناتجة من تحليل البلاطات هل هي تساوي القيم فيما لو حسبنا يدوياً أم لا و كمثال على ذلك لو أخذنا بلاطة بأبعاد 6م و 2,25 م فهذ البلاطة تعمل باتجاه واحد أي أننا سنأخذ العزم M22 بالتصميم فلو كان مطبق عليها حمولة كلية مقدارها 6kn/m2 فلو حسبنا يدويا سيكون العزم الاعظمي 3,8kn.m فهل سيكون قيمة العزم في الساب نفسها أم سيختلف و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sacalance (4 مايو 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> عندى مشكله فى الساب
> انا باستخدم اصدار 14 ولما اخلص كل حاجه واعمل run مش بيظهر deformation shape ولا فى اى نتائج بتظهر ولا فى شكل للعزوم او الشير


 

ماهى دى نفس المشكلة اللى انا بتكلم فيها

بس الكلام ده فى حالة انا انا اللى عامل المنشا ده

اما لو واخده من ال shapes الموجودة يطلعلى كل حاجة

وهاحاول ابعت الفيل


----------



## moh_alsharif (4 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة لبرنامج الاستاد برو لو عندي فلة غيرة دور وملحق اقدر اسوي كل دور مودل لحاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني مااسوي الفلة كاملة على البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن ولا لا


----------



## badamalek (4 مايو 2010)

ممكن برنامج الساب مع الكراك


----------



## sacalance (5 مايو 2010)

بليز ياجماعة انا عرفت حاجة فى مشكلتى 

لقيت ان البرنامج مبيحسبش اللود معايا ولا يجيب deformation

الا لو حطيت الdead load زى ماهو بواحد لو صفرته ميطلعليش اى حاجة ولا يحسب ال deformation والباقى

ياريت الحل بسرعة

على فكرة انا يوز ساب 14


----------



## melmokhtar (6 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل لكم منى جزيل الشكر أولا و أود أن اطرح بعض الاسئلة فى برنامج safe v12
1- كيف نحصل على الترخيم (deflection) للكمرات(beams) بعد الحل
2-لاحظت بعد الحل و عمل تفاصيل الحديد(detailing) بأن لوحة الملاحظات العامة معتبرة قيم
( Fcu , Fy , Fu ) غير المدخلة فى تعريف المواد (material define) فكيف نجعل يأخذ القيم التى ندخلها فى التعريف مع العلم بأنى اعدت وضعها فى مراجع التصميم(design preferences) و مراجع البلاطات و الكمرات و كذلك فى مراجع تفاصيل الحديد(detailing preferences) بما فيها البلاطات و الكمرات
3- بالمناسبة انا بعمل تراكب احمال (load combinations) بحالتى ( working&ult) السؤال بأى هاتين الطريقتين يقوم باستخراج نتائج تفاصيل الحديد مع العلم بان التصميم بكلا الطريقتين مختلف و ان كان اختلاف بسيط
4-عند عمل حالات تحميل للمنشأ لاخذ تأثير تشققات قطاع الخرسانة فى حساب الترخيم (deflection)للمدى القصير (short term deflection) الحالة الاولى (ST DEAD) تبدأ من صفر ثم الثانية (ST SUPER DEAD) تبدأ من (ST DEAD) ثم الثالثة (ST LIVE) تبدأ من ( ST SUPER DEAD) اجد ان البرنامج يعدل الحالة الثانية(ST SUPER DEAD) و يجعلها تبدأ من (ST LIVE) فاقوم بتعديلها و لكن البرنامج لا يستجيب و يعيدها ثانية فقمت بجعل الحالة الثانية ل (ST LIVE & ST SUPER DEAD) و تبدأ من الحالة الاولى (ST DEAD) هل من تعليق أو حل لذلك أم ان البرنامج عندى ممكن يكون فيه مشكلة برجاء الافادة
للعلم بمتابعة المناقشات فى المنتدى حول مسألة اتصال العناصر من نقاط السنتر او اى مكان و الوصول بأن برنامج سيف متخصص فى المنشات المسطحة البلاطات(SLABS) و ان الفرق فى النتائج مش كبير قمت بتمثيل المنشا تماما كما فى المعمارى و ذلك كان رأى المهندس مصطفى البارودى و عدم ممانعة المهندس حسان و تحفظ المهندس أبو الحلول
برجاء من الاخوة الافاضل الرد و اليكم ملف الاتوكاد و السيف مرفق لما تكلمت عنه و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و نأسف ان اطلنا أو اثقلنا عليكم


----------



## melmokhtar (7 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل فى انتظار ردكم و تعليقاتكم برجاء الاهتمام بالامر و لكم منا جزيل الشكر
للعلم السؤال عن الترخيم فى الكمرات لان الملف ببرنامج السيف و عند عرض هبوط النقاط يظهر الركائز فقط بجانب ان الكمرات لايظهر فيها تقسيم ................برجاء الاهتمام


----------



## برهان الدين (8 مايو 2010)

*ردا على الاخ melmokhtar*

تحية طيبة للاخ المختار
ونتمناله كل الصحه
ونتمنى الاخوة يردو عليه

اخوكم المحب لكل الاخوة برهان الدين


----------



## برهان الدين (8 مايو 2010)

*ارجو الرد على melmokhtar*

اشكر اخونا melmokhtarعلى دروسه ايام الجامعه
وله حق المعلم علينا
وجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## melmokhtar (8 مايو 2010)

*ردا على برهان الدين*

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد و يكفى الاهتمام بالموضوع , بل كنتم انتم معلمونا 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (9 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم 
فى انتظار رد الاخوة الكرام و كل أمل ان يجيبنى احد الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا و نأسف لهم على الازعاج
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (11 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان يخيب ظنى و يكون هذا الموضوع مازال مفتوح و له زوار 
اسأل كل من يعرف اى المواضيع فعالة الان ان يدلنى عليها حتى اطرح سؤالى فيها و ليعذرنا كل من نثقل عليه او نتعبه
و جزاكم الله خيرا..............لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## sea2007 (11 مايو 2010)

متى يتم استخدام rigid frame and end offest ?

وكيف ؟

انا اتكلم عن ال etabs programm


----------



## mermaidnana (11 مايو 2010)

سؤال فى الساب
كيف يتم عمل فصل عزوم بين الغطاء لخزان أرضى مثلا وجسم الخزان نفسه؟
علماً بأن set moment modifiers m11, m22 غير مجدية لأن النتائج تكون غير مطابقة للحل اليدوى.:4: 
وهل (اذا استخدمنا الحل الأخير ) يجب فصل العزوم على حواف الغطاء و على أعلى حوائط الخزان أيضاً ؟
وأيضا تقسيم الغطاء بعدد أقسام مختلفة عن الحائط حسب علمى لاينقل الأحمال والأوزان من الغطاء للحائط وهذا غير مجدى.


مثال آخر :
كيف يتم فصل حائط مرتكز على قاعدة خرسانية فى الساب ؟
علماً بأن العزوم أسفل الحائط لا يجب أن يساوى العزوم على البلاطة فى منطقة الاتصال بينهما :18:

أرجو ممن لديهم الخبرة الكافية الإجابة على سؤالى ولكم جزيل الشكر :15:


----------



## doda2000 (11 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
ابى اعرف ليش برتامج سيف يعطى قيم قليلة عن الساب لنفس المسأة للمومنت وردود الافعال

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماد ابو عواد (11 مايو 2010)

هل هذا البرنامج خاص بالهندسة الدنية فقط؟ 
مشكور لجهودك


----------



## unsafe (14 مايو 2010)

لماذا عند تحليل فلات سلاب بالساب تكون قيم العزوم السالبة فوق الاعمدة مبالغ فيها فمثلا عند تحليل ابلاطة باستاد برو وبالساب وجدت ان العزوم فوق الاعمدة في الساب تقريبا الضعف وهذا الاختلاف فقط في العزم السالب 
فهل نقوم بضربه في معامل لتخفيضه اما لا نأخذ القيمة فوق الالركيزة مباشرة؟ وشكرا


----------



## melmokhtar (14 مايو 2010)

*ردا على الاخ unsafe*

بسم الله السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل بالنسبة لبرنامج الساب فانه يتعامل مع العمود كنقطة (hing) أو خط (line) فى حالة الشغل فى 3 دى و بالتالى لا يأخذ فى الاعتبار قطاع العمود مما يجعل العمود يبدوا كأبرة تحت السقف بتعبير أساتذتنا فى الجامعة وعليه يكون العزم مبالغ فيه فوق العمود مباشرة بجانب ان الكمرات (المجاز باللهجة السورى) يكون بحرها (span) لها أكبر و لحل ذلك اما بأخذ قيمة العزم بجانب العمود قليلا و هذا كان رأى أساتذنا فى الجامعة فى مشروع التخرج أو كما سمعت فى دروس الشرح للمهندس محمود زغلل باخذ نقطة أخرى فى اتجاة العمود و جعلها ( constrain ) مع النقطة الممثلة للعمود و لو قطاع العمود كبير او مثلا حائط تقوم بعمل كمرة رجد قطاعها كبير نسبيا بطول العمود تحقق معك صلابة للسقف فوق العمود و لا تنسى ان تدخل لخواص القطاع ( set modifiers) و تضع معامل الوزن ( weight) بصفر حتى لا يدخل وزن الكمرة معك و بالتوفيق أخى الكريم و نصيحة من أخ حاول تدخل لبرنامج سيف فهو أفضل فى البلاطات و نتائجه افضل كما انه ايسر فى التعامل
لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (17 مايو 2010)

http://WW.SAP.COM
What abour SAP PRD3 I'm using this program


----------



## محمد حسام سعودي (19 مايو 2010)

انا ادخل الموديل الساب البلاطة على ركائز و احسب قيمة المومنت العلوي عن طريق اخذ متوسط ثلاث نقاط , نقطة على الركيزة و نقطتين على بعد مرة و نصف سمك البلاطة,,,,و لكن كل شخص له طريقة , فهل هناك ططريقة واضحة لحساب العزم العلوي للبلاطات لأني محتار بين الطرق الكثيرة , و شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## ودالبخيت (19 مايو 2010)

الاختبارات الهندسية للمواد مع شرح طريقه الاختبار ومواصفاتها فى aashto ​​​​​​​​


----------



## civilworks (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم :

How to desfine a two way hollow block in SAFE , with its beams hide\den or projected ?

i have the ability to define a One Way Ribbed Slab such that i define 2 various slab section one for the X direction and the Othet for Y direction ?

but if i need a combination of x and y in on slab plan to become a two way ribbed slab in behavior ??

how to do that ??


really i appreciate your tutorials ..

thanks


----------



## melmokhtar (19 مايو 2010)

*ردا على الاخ civilworks*

بسم الله السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم عند تعريف البلاطة (slab) عند خيارات فى نوعها (type ) 
1- الاختيار (rib ) هذا للاسقف اتجاه واحد و انت اللى بتحدده x or y
2- الاختيار ( waffle ) هذا للاسقف فى الاتجاهين .....هذا و الله اعلم
اما بالنسبة لتحديد و ضبط ( solid part ) بصراحة لم اجد لها حل الى الان و ان شاء الله احاول اجد لها الحل الامثل بجانب مراعاة الكمرات الساقطة و المخفية و التداخل مع الاعصاب
رجاء من الاخوة الافاضل اعضاء المنتدى : برجاء طرح الموضوع للنقاش و الاستشارة للوصول للصورة المثلى لنمزجة الموديل على برنامج سيف بخاصة الاسقف ذات الاعصاب
و جزاكم الله خيرا .......لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (21 مايو 2010)

اكرر رجائى من الاخوة الافاضل طرح موضوع النمزجة المثلى لبلاطة h b على برنامج سيف safe مع مراعاة التداخل و الذى لا يمكن اهماله للكمرات المدفونه hidden beam و كذلك الجزء الصلب solid part و لكم منى جزيل الشكر 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## خالد لبيك (22 مايو 2010)

عاوز احمل saf,etabs,sap,بس الويندوز 64بت ارجوكم حلوهالي مع شكري


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (22 مايو 2010)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس انا عندي في مشروع التخرج الاساسات جزا منها لبشه علي خوازيق وجزا تاني هامات خوازيق وعندي جيران من ثلاث جهات .وعايزه ادخلها علي الساب اعمل ايه


----------



## heppoo2 (2 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
سؤال للأخوة الأعضاء : في برنامج safe 12.2 كيف يمكن اضافة حمل خطي علي الحد الخارجي للبلاطة بدون رسم كمرة بقطاع صغير ووضع line load عليها.
و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## حسان2 (2 يونيو 2010)

heppoo2 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> سؤال للأخوة الأعضاء : في برنامج safe 12.2 كيف يمكن اضافة حمل خطي علي الحد الخارجي للبلاطة بدون رسم كمرة بقطاع صغير ووضع line load عليها.
> و جزاكم الله خيرا.



الأخ الكريم hepoo2 
يمكن اضافة حمل خطي في أي مكان من البلاطة برسم عنصر خطي ليس له اي خصائص كما يلي:










بعد اختيار none يتم رسم العنصر الخكي بين النقطتين المراد وضع الحمولة بينهما وبعد ذلك يتم اختيار هذا الخط "select" ومن قاءمة assign يمكن تعريف الحمولة ونوعيتها ومقدارها عليه


----------



## حسان2 (2 يونيو 2010)

خالد لبيك قال:


> عاوز احمل saf,etabs,sap,بس الويندوز 64بت ارجوكم حلوهالي مع شكري



الأخ الكريم خالد لبيك
لا يوجد أي مشكلة في استعمال هذه البرامج عل windows 7 64 bit , وكل ما يلزم عند تنصيب اي منها هو النقر بالزر اليميني على ملف التنصيب واختيار run as administrator من القائمة


----------



## heppoo2 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ الكريم حسان شكرا لك علي الافادة لأني كنت اضيف كمرة بقطاع صغير جدااا و لكن احيانا تسبب لي مشاكل في ال deflection . جزاك الله خيرا
عندي سؤال اخر :
احيانا و خاصة عندما اقوم بتصميم سقف post-tension و اقوم بعمل حالة تحميل لحساب ال cracked deflection او ال long term deflection يأخذ البرنامج وقت طويل جداااا و في النهاية لا يقوم بحساب الdeflection 
فهل عمل load combination بضرب ال deflection الناتج من كل حالة تحميل مثلا 
long term defl. = 3D.L + 3S.D.L + 1.5 L.L + 3 P.T final
هل هذا صحيح ام لا و لكن اعتقد ان هذا الdeflection اقل من المحسوب اذا كان القطاع cracked




و جزاك الله خيرا 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## hoba (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا كنت بصمم لبشة على برنامج السيف وكل حاجه كانت مظبوطه بس النتائج فى العزوم طلعت معكوسه يعنى زى الفلات سلاب بالظبط فياترى ايه الغلطة اللى عملتها
شكرا


----------



## nawalid6 (7 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن استيراد ملف من الساب الي الايتابس او العكس بكامل القطاعات والحمولات وكذلك هل يمكن استيراد ملف من الساب الي السيف مع الاصدارات الحديثة


----------



## melmokhtar (8 يونيو 2010)

hoba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا كنت بصمم لبشة على برنامج السيف وكل حاجه كانت مظبوطه بس النتائج فى العزوم طلعت معكوسه يعنى زى الفلات سلاب بالظبط فياترى ايه الغلطة اللى عملتها
> شكرا


بسم الله و عليكم السلام
الاخ الكريم انعكاس العزم ممكن يكون واحد من اثنين اما انك عكست الاحمال او لم تعدل اعدادات البرنامج بجعل اتجاة العزم مع الموجب كما هو موضح بالصورة


----------



## mek10 (13 يونيو 2010)

cv,ca لو سمحت كيف احصل علي المعاملات الزلزاليه لاستخدامها في الايتابس من الكود المصري 2008علي معاملات


----------



## mek10 (17 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم حد يعرف الاجابه ياريت يجاوبني حد السؤال صعب كده للوصول لحالة الصمت


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس mlemokhtar 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه لتمثيل الكمره ال(hidden) فى بلاطه الهوردى يتم عمل الاتى:-
1- يتم تحديد عرض الكمره اذا كانت محمله بالاعصاب يساوى البحر الفعال مقسوما على 5
2- يتم تمثيل الكمره فى برنامج ال (Safe) على أساس (t section) على أن يكون قيمة (flange width) بقيمه أكبر بقليل من (wib width) 
3- فى هذه الحاله سوف تجد عدم تداخل بين الاعصاب مع عرض الكمره وسوف تجد أن البرنامج يحسب الاحمال بطريقه (Exact) وبالتالى يحسب العزوم وقوى القص بدقه 
4- لاتحاول تمثيل الكمره بقطاع مستطيل لان ذلك لايمنع التداخل بين قطاع الكمره والاعصاب مما يؤدى الى نتائج غير دقيقه ولاتنسى اضافة قيمة الحمل الحى وكذلك قيمة احمال التشطيب على قطاع الكمره الهوردى والمعرفه فى برنامج السيف ك(t section)
تقبل تحياتى وأتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## melmokhtar (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أخ أسامة ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
أخى الكريم قد قمت بتجربة ما تفضلت بشرحه و لكنى وجدت ان الاعصاب تمتد ايضا للكمرات الى بعد لا يمكن التكرار فمثلا اذا كانت المسافة بين الاعصاب 40 سم و العصب 10 سم فانها تمتد حتى اقل من 50 سم من الكمرة فاذا كانت الكمرة المدفونه مثلا 1.5 حدث التداخل بينهما و حتى ان كانت اقل فلا يترك قيمة السولد بارت برجاء التحقق من ذلك
بالنسبة لهذه المشكله فقد قمت بتجارب و محاولات كثيرة للوصول للحل الامثل حتى هديت لطريقة اظنها الافضل و الاصح و لعل احد هذه المحاولات تظهر فى الرد السابق لى من هذا الموضوع بأعلى هذه الصفحة و انى بصدد ان شاء الله و يسر لى الامر ان اقوم باعدادها للاخوة و لكن هناك بعض المشاغل عندى بجانب انى مازلت احاول الوصول لاقرب الحلول صحة و سهوله و الله الموفق 
اخيرا و ليس باخر جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا و بارك فيك
لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس mlemokhtar 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الحقيقه الذى فهمته من ردكم الكريم هو المطلوب أن يقف طول العصب الى حدود الكمره الهوردى حتى يتم حساب القوى بطريقه دقيقه للاعصاب هل هذا ما قصدته من ردكم السابق؟ اذا كان ذلك ووفقنى الله فكما تعرف أن من اساسيات البرنامج هو تقاطع محاور العناصر الانشائيه مع بعضها البعض وهنا فى حالتنا هو لابد أن يتقاطع محور الاعصاب مع محور الكمره الهوردى واذا حاولنا تمثيل السقف الهوردى وجعل الاعصاب تقف عند حدود الكمره الهوردى فان البلاطه سوف تكون (unstable)- ارجو أن اكون فهمت ماتقدم - والله من وراء القصد​تفبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (21 يونيو 2010)

عندى مشكلة مع sap 14 بعد ادخال جميع البيانات لسقف وعند الضغط على run يتوقف البرنامج عن العمل ارجو الافادة


----------



## اشرف الخراط (21 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه ارجو الافاده 
عاوز ادخل dampingوspring
بين نقط اتصال في مبنيين متجاورين وذلك لتمثيل قوه الصدم نتيجه الزلزال يا ريت احد يفيدني


----------



## ريان موسى (21 يونيو 2010)

*مبتدئ في الايتاب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

لو سمحتم عندي بعض من الأسئله 

1- كيف أفهم نتائج الايتاب بعد عمل الموديل والتحليل كيف اعرف ان المشكله زيادة عرض المقطع او زيادة حديد التسليح 

او ان deflection ليس من ضمن الحدود 

سواء للاعمدة او الكمرات


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف الخراط 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الملف موجود فى شروحات شركة (csi) باسم (Gap _ Elenents_ v14S) وعنوان الشركه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=94744
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=94744​


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف الخراط 
السلام عليكم 
العنوان الصحيح هو
http://www.csiberkeley.com/Watch&Learn/DownLoad/SAP2000/v14/Gap_Elements_V14S.zip


----------



## shazli2007 (22 يونيو 2010)

سلام الله عليكم جميعا
فى الحقيقه انا واخد مشروع خرسانه (مشروع التخرج) وبتوجهنى مشكله فى الساب
لما باجى اعمل )import)لرسمه من الاوتوكاد الى الساب بتظهر فى الساب مائله فيها دوران .مع انها فى الاوتوكاد موازيه لمحور x,y. 
ارجوا منكم المساعده
اسف على الاطاله


----------



## civwaz (22 يونيو 2010)

شكر ا لك يابشمهندس احمد على كل هذه المعلومات الرائعة 
وفقك الله دائما وانار طريقك بالعلم 

انا لى سؤال : 
عند تقسيم البلاطة عندما تكون على شكل مثلث الى اجزاء صغيرة يتم التقسيم من نقطة راس المثلث ولايتم التقسيم افقيا كما فى البلاطات المربعة والمستطيلة مثلا فهل هذا صحيح ام هناك خطوة اخرى لكى يتم التقسيم افقيا .

اسف على الاطالة وشكراrab-eng.org/


----------



## melmokhtar (22 يونيو 2010)

shazli2007 قال:


> سلام الله عليكم جميعا
> فى الحقيقه انا واخد مشروع خرسانه (مشروع التخرج) وبتوجهنى مشكله فى الساب
> لما باجى اعمل )import)لرسمه من الاوتوكاد الى الساب بتظهر فى الساب مائله فيها دوران .مع انها فى الاوتوكاد موازيه لمحور x,y.
> ارجوا منكم المساعده
> اسف على الاطاله


بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ الكريم قم بعملية نقل الرسمة الى نقطة الاصل (0,0,0) فى الاتوكاد عن طريق أمر move ثم اختار نقطة لتكون هى نقطة الاصل للرسمة ثم احفظها بامتداد dxf هتجدها ان شاء الله مظبوطة فى الساب........ بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## obadah issam (25 يونيو 2010)

*ٍSplice Point and Splice Height in ETABS ???*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله . . .
الإخوة الكرام هل لدى احد توضيح لمفهوم ٍSplice Point and Splice Height in ETABS؟
مفهوم لدينا المصطلح بشكل عام أنه منطقة الوصلة لأعمدة ال STEEL STRUCTURES 
أو منطقة تشريك الحديد لأعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة.
لكن ما هو استخدامها في الايتابس و أين يكون أثرها في التحليل أو التصميم.
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر خضر (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ما هي بلاطة الهوردي هل هي السقوف المضلعة و كيفية تمثيلها على الساب الرجاء شرح مفصل


----------



## fastest (27 يونيو 2010)

عندي سؤال
انا اقوم بعمل نموذج 3d لحائط secant pile وتواجهني مشكلتين
الاولي poundary conditions عند اتصال الحوائط ببعضها هل اعتبر انها لا تنقل عزوم ام لا؟
الثانيه عند ادخال spring هل يكفي ادخال قيمه k بالسالب لعكس اتجاهه حيث اني اريده في اتجاه عكس المعطي؟
ارجو المساعده من حضراتكم


----------



## علي الرفاعي (27 يونيو 2010)

سؤال في تحليل حائط القص على الساب لما نكمل النمذجه لحائط قص على الساب تظهر النتائج قليله جدا للعزوم في منطقه اتصال الحائط بالاساس وكذلك بالنسبة للقص لماذا؟؟؟؟ علما انه قمنا بادخال احمال رياح بمقدار 2 كن لكل م2


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (1 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم انا عايز حد يرد عليا بسرعة جدا
انا وانا بحل plan على الساب فى كمرات طلعلى فيها عند الدعامة قيمتين للعزوم قيمة للكمرة على يمين الدعامة وقيمة للكمرة اللى على شمال الدعامة من المفروض تكون قيمة واحدة 
هل اخد الفرق بينهم واصمم ولا انا فى عندى غلط فى التوصيف
وما هى افضل الطرق لتصميم الكمرات الى اقرب ما يمكن من الصح
من فضلكم يا بشمهندسين انا عايز رد بسرعة لان انا شغال فى المشروع ومحتار اعمل اية فى المشكلة ده


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (1 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة انا عايز ارفع صورة اوضحلكم فيها سؤالى لكن مش عارف ازاى
ارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت ممكن
انا بشكركم كلكم
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز 
أعتقد أن السبب في عدم تساوي العزوم على جهتي الركيزة هو أنك أنشأت النموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد يشمل الأعمدة و الاسقف و بالتالي يكون التوازن بين العزوم حول الركيزة يشمل العزوم على الجهتين بالاضافة الى العزوم المتولد على العمود و بالتالي لا يتساوى العزوم على الجهتين
لحل هذه المشكلة أنصحك بفصل نموذج للسقف بدون الأعمدة و استبدال الأعمدة بركائز و بالتأكيد ستجد العزوم متساويا على جهتي الركيزة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (1 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس سيف على الاهتمام 
ولكن انا فعلا كنت حالل السقف ثلاثى الابعاد 
ورجعت عملته فى xy plan 
وما زال بيطلعلى قيمتين عند الركيزة مش عارف اعمل اية
للعلم انا السقف بتاعى panelled beam وفيه فتحة من النصف الصالة 19 *16 متر
عندى سؤال تصميمى هل الكمرات المتقاطعة يكون عمقها اكبر من الكمرات الاساسية الخارجية المرتكزة على الاعمدة


----------



## Eng. Firas (4 يوليو 2010)

Dear eng. Ahmad, the links are all invalid; please re-upload them..

It would be much better to make the entire subject links available in the first page or in another subject..

THANX


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الباب ولى عدة اشئلة فى الاستخدام المتقدم لبرنامج ساب


Joint - constrain والتى تعبر عن طريقة ترابط المنشأ لها عدة انواع والسؤال متى يستخدم كل نوع ( diaph - body - plate ......................... ) الى آخره وما الذى يفهمه البرنامج عند استخدام اى نوع من الأنواع
كيفية استخدام خاصية non - prismatic sections
الطريقة الأمثل لتوصيف ضغوط السوائل hydrostatic pressure على اسطح الخزانات
تصميم silo وكيفية توصيف الضغوط على الجدران فى الاتجاه القطرى
وساكون شاكرا لكم ان اسرعتم بالاجابة


----------



## hiba.a (11 يوليو 2010)

*كيف يمكن الحصول على تسليح القص في الجوائز والجدران القصية في برنامج etabs وهل هذه القيم يمكن اعتمادها حسب الكود السوري*​


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (23 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لجهودكم الطيبة 
أريد الإستفسار عن عدة أمور:
1- كيف يتم نمذجة كمرة ذات قطاع متدلي عرضه أصغر من عرض العمود والكمرة ليست متمحورة مع العمود.
2- لماذا عندما نصدر من etabsv9.6 إلى safe12.1 لاتنتقل جميع ردود الأفعال ما الحل .
3- كيف يمكن تمثيل ضغط التربة على جدار استنادي موجود في قبو المبنى وكيف يفهم البرنامج أن هذا الجدار هو فقط جدار استنادي وليس جدار قص علماً أن المسقط قد يحتوي على جدران قص أخرى و ربما جدار القص يكون جدار استنادي بنفس الوقت عندما يكون واقع في طرف المبنى .
مع خالص شكري وامتناني لكم ...............


----------



## heppoo2 (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
سؤال للأخوة في برنامج safe 12
ما هي افضل الطرق لاظهار الحديد المطلوب للسقف سواء في ال DESIGN STRIP METHOD 
او ال FINITE ELEMENT METHOD
و هل اذا اخذنا طريقة توزيع الحديد في ال DETAILING DRAWING تكون مناسبة لعمل المخططات لأني اري انها غريبة بعض الشئ و غير عملية .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## heppoo2 (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
ارجو الأخ حسان الرد علي سؤالي السابق 
ارجو ايضا معرفة لماذا يقوم بعض المهندسين بعمل reduction للinertia الخاصة بالكمرات بنسبة 0.35 و للبلاطات بنسبة 0.25 و هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.RAMI (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة سريعا جزاكم الله خيرا
اشتريت لاب توب جديد وعم نزل الايتاب لا يعمل وسألت قال بسبب انو النظام 64 بت والايتاب فقط على 32 بت
ماذا أفعل هل من طريقة دون انزال نسخة ويندوز 32 بت وشكرا


----------



## osman (9 أغسطس 2010)

حابب اتأكد اذا كان ساب او ايتابس من حيث نتائج التسليح (اذا كان خفيف ام لا)


----------



## khaled66 (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال فى sap
عندما احل بلاطة solid slab ويكون بها كمرة رئيسية متحملة على عامودين واخرى ثانوية متحملة على الكمرة الرئيسية
فان الmoment على البلاطة عند الكمرة الثانوية لا يكون سالب ويكون موجب وكأن البلاطة مش متحملة عليها

ايه السبب فى كدة 
واعمل ايه علشان الmoment يطلع سالب كما يجب


----------



## hidra_hh (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني بس ياريت يكون في شرح عن تصميم بلاطات الهوردي ببرنامج الايتاب


----------



## xXx_2010 (11 أغسطس 2010)

khaled66 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى سؤال فى sap
> عندما احل بلاطة solid slab ويكون بها كمرة رئيسية متحملة على عامودين واخرى ثانوية متحملة على الكمرة الرئيسية
> فان الmoment على البلاطة عند الكمرة الثانوية لا يكون سالب ويكون موجب وكأن البلاطة مش متحملة عليها
> ...





*قد تكون الـ Inertia للكمرة الثانوية صغيرة جداً بالنسبة للكمرات الرئيسية المرتكزة عليها البلاطة **.. وبالتالي يقل العزم السالب على البلاطة .. *​


----------



## أحبك في الله (14 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو متابعة هذا الموضوع والرد عليه من فضلكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214688.html


----------



## fady-z (14 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافة
سؤالي هو عن كيفية تعريف بلاطة الهوردي العاملة بالإتجاهين في برنامج سيف


----------



## أحمد داود (14 أغسطس 2010)

هل الساب والايتابس بيتعرف على العمود النحيف وبيطلع العزم الحقيقى عليه؟


----------



## doha_4all (14 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقرتح وضع مشاريع صممت فعلا قبل ذلك ببرنامج معين كل اسبوع و يقوم الاخوه بحل هذا المشروع و المناقشه فى عمل هذا البرنامج , ستكون الاستفاده اكبر فى التركيز على برنامج معين كل اسبوع و عدم التشتيت و شكرا
​


----------



## medociv (19 أغسطس 2010)

fady-z قال:


> الله يعطيك العافة
> سؤالي هو عن كيفية تعريف بلاطة الهوردي العاملة بالإتجاهين في برنامج سيف


 
عرف قطاع بلاطة عادية ثم اختار نوعه type ليكون waffle : 2way hollow b. Slab
او ribbed slab : ليكون one way


----------



## غالب العريفي (21 أغسطس 2010)

كيفية التحكم في حجم المقاطع التي سوف نقوم برسمها لانة اثناء ما انا اقوم برسم الاعمدة فوق البلان يرتسم العمود كبير ويغطي نصف البلان فكيف اتحكم بهذة المشكلة اروج الافادة وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## honar (23 أغسطس 2010)

hello
why we are using sap2000


----------



## م احمد عيسي (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
و اقع فى مشكله يا ريت حد يقولى ايه الحل من اخوننا المهندسين الأفاضل فى برنامج safe
عند تصميمى لسقف هوردى 
من خلاال تحديد السقف و نظامه الأنشائى على الكاد 
فكان عندى بلاطه solid وهى بلاطه الحمام سمكها 12 سم 
فكان يوجد بلاطه هوردى سمكها 27سم 
فبعد تصدير ملف الكاد الى السيف و تعريف قطاعته ولكنى عند وضع احمال ال dead و ال live فوجئت بشيئ مش عارف ازاى جه وذالك بعد ادخال السقف عده مرات و لقيت نفس المشكله 
1- عند وضع احمال live 





وعند وضع احمال ال dead




ارجو التكرم و شرح المشكله و حلها


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
السؤال هو لماذا عند تصميم كمره حديد على الساب غالبا ما يطلع القطاع over stressed مع انى لو صممته مانيول على العزم الخارج من الساب بيكون safe


----------



## م احمد عيسي (24 أغسطس 2010)

*ما هو سبب المشكله*



م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> و اقع فى مشكله يا ريت حد يقولى ايه الحل من اخوننا المهندسين الأفاضل فى برنامج safe
> عند تصميمى لسقف هوردى
> من خلاال تحديد السقف و نظامه الأنشائى على الكاد
> ...


ما هو حل المشكله


----------



## khaled66 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى سؤالين ارجو الاجابة عليهم:
1- هل تمثيل الكمرات المدفونة على الساب يكون مثل تمثيل الكمرات الساقطة بدون اى اختلاف ؟
2- مثلا لو عندى بلاطة solid slab وبها void لا تحيط به كمرات ، هنا سوف نستخدم فى التصميم فواتير عند ال4 اركان الvoid ، 
السؤال هو هل يتم تمثيل هذه الفواتير على الsap ؟ وكيف؟


----------



## hawkar1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hidra_hh (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخواني :
عندي استفسار حول كيفية تصميم بلاطة هوردي مع الظفر.لان الظفر بعد اظهار التشوهات يكون منهار تماما


----------



## adelahmedb73 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا المساعدة وجزاكم الله عني ألف خير اريد ان اسأل في برنامج الساب كيف استطيع ان اجعله يعطيني نتائج الازاحات لكل دور وليس لجميع النقاط فمثلا في برنامج الايتاب نقوم بعمل ديفرام فماذا عن الساب ارجوا الرد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## adelahmedb73 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مثلا اريد معرفة قيم الاجهادات عند القاعدة فقط او الطابق الاخير فقط بمعرفة الاحمال عند كل عمود في الطابق كيف استطيع فرز وتحديد ذلك في برنامج الساب وشكرا


----------



## ali_future.eng (11 أكتوبر 2010)

هناك استفسار عندي بخصوص برنامج الساب
عند تحليل الجسور ,ولما نختار
set analysis options
بخصوص قيم العزم
في طريقتين الاولى 
وهي نخلي اشارة الصح موجود على
ux uz Ry
وبالتالي بتطلع قيم العزم متناسقة وعند الاطراف تكون القيمة صفر وذلك عند وجود 
pin or roller support

الطريقة التانية وهي

هي نخلي اشارة الصح موجود على
ux uz 

فقط وازالتها من
Ry

من الكود الامريكي
شبتر 8.3.3 
بعطيك قيم العزم التقريبية بعد تحقيق الشروط الخاصة الموجودة بالشبتر
وبكون موجود قيم للعزم عند الأطراف مثل

WxL^2/9

عند استعمال هذه الطريقة فإن قيم العزوم السالبة تقل.وتكون هناك قيم للعزم عند الاطراف بالرغم من استعمال
pin or roller support


وإذا عندي مثلا سمبلي سبورتيد

المفروض العزم يكون 

WxL^2/8

بالطريقة الاولى بعطيك نتيجة بتحقق هاد القانون

بس اذا استعملنا الطريقة الثانية بتطلع القيم غير بحيث بتطلع عالاطراف قيم للعزم أكبر منها بالوسط


فأي الطريقتين أصح وما التفسير الهندسي

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اقترح عليكم اقتراح جيد
وهو تجميع الأسئلة والاجوبة لهذه البرامج ووضعها في ملف وورد
وبالتالي تكون الفائدة أعظم
ويكون استخراجها أسهل بالبحث
مارأيكم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عند استفسار بخصوص الايتابس اني مبتدأ تقريبا بهذا البرنامج 

استفساري عند التحليل كيف استطيع اظهار قيم البيندينك مومنت(bending moment) للكمرات والبلاطات حتى اصمم عليها 

وكيف اتاكد من المنشأ سليم ؟

اتمنى القى الجواب عدكم


----------



## نسرين السمان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على دليل تعليمي لبرنامج safe


----------



## haydarmayali (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن لرحيم
سوالي نابع من الاختلاف الذي نطلع عليه ممن شرحو البرامج عند ادخال العناصر الانشائية مباشرة بتتقليل m11,m22على البلاطة الى 0.25 بدلا من 1 وكذلك عزم القصور الذاتي mom.of inertia حول محور 2و3 الى 0.35 فيالجسورو0.7 في الاعمدة وذهب البعض الى تخفيض التورشن والبعض الاخر الى الغائه فما هو الصواب وتاثير ذلك على النتائج ارجو البيان والتفصيل وتقبلوا خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ismailto (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
قمت بتحميل فديو يشرح طريقة ادخال احمال الزلازل إلا أنه كان لاصدار قديم لبرنامج SAP2000
لذا اريد من الاخوة طريقة الحصول على هتاين النافذتين للنسخة 14 من برنامج sap2000.









-شكرا-​


----------



## taher.medany (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت ليا سؤال متكرر
وهو set modfers في الساب انا مش عارفها خالص وامتي استخدمها ياريت لو فيه تجميعه يكون فيها كل التعديلات علي الساب لاني متلغبط خالص فيها


----------



## eng md (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا العمل


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
موضوع جميل ربنا يجازيك عنه كل خير
انا عندى سؤال صغير :انا نزلت برنامج safe12.3 ومش عارف الغى تاثير الframe effect للعمود زى اللى فى safe12.1ياترى هى اتحولت للاسم اية فى النسخة الحديثة من البرنامج,شكرااااااااااا


----------



## ahedhed (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## toker (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا مبتدئ وعايز أعرف كبري في الساب 14 وعندي مشكلة في الlayout line وopject


----------



## toker (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا مبتدئ وعايز أعرف كبري في الساب 14 وعندي مشكلة في الlayout line وopject


----------



## رضا فايد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال فى تنصيب البرنامج 
قمت بتحميل لبرنامج مع الكراك وبعد شهر لم يعمل البرنامج 
هى اقوم بتحميل البرنامج من جديد او تحميل كراك جديد للبرنامج القديم افيدونا بالله عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asd salim (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thx alot


----------



## رانيا زيتوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف يمكن أخذ حديد التسليح عند حساب التشوه للبلاطات في ساف 12


----------



## عبدالله الباجه (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الله يخليكم اريد تفعيل برنامج ستاد برو كلما حاولت تنصيبه في النهاية يصبح البرنامج غير مفعل لا ادري لماذا وقد سبب لي الاحباط علما اني استخدم ويندوز فيستا ولدي حاسبة اخرى استخدم ويندوز 7 وكذلك الحال حينما استخدمت برنامج ستاد برو 2007


----------



## masaudakhter (5 ديسمبر 2010)

you can also view these softwares data on 
http://mosttutorials.blogspot.com/


----------



## kurdo (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأكارم السلام عليكم
لو سمجتم أريد تعلم كيفية نمذجة بلاطة هوردي على الساب علماً أني أجيد النمذجة لبلاطات الفطرية فماهو الاختلاف وحبذا لو هنالك ملف لتعلم النمذجة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedf1977 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

please i want to design the shell or wall of tank to get the Reinforcment by etabs how can i make this step.


----------



## الكواسار (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لدي بلاطة وأريد رسم curve في أحد الاتجاهات عبارة عن ربع دائرة.. في برنامج ساب


----------



## masaudakhter (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for sharing such a useful information.. let me add more to ur posts.you can find sap,safe,etabs,staad and much more at this blog
http://mosttutorials.blogspot.com/


----------



## hafez (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما هو الفرق بين deck و slab و plank في برنامج etabs*

أرجو إيضاح الفرق بين أنواع البلاطات المستخدمة في برنامج الايتاب و أين تستخدم كل واحدة منها




و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hafez (8 يناير 2011)

أريد أن أسأل ماهو الفرق بين مركز القساوة و مركز الكتلة


----------



## محمود نظمى (17 يناير 2011)

كيفية تمثيل بلاطة سقف خزان أرضى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بعد التحية والإجلال والتقدير لما تثرينا به لدى سؤال عن تصميم الخزانات الأرضية حيث أن حائط الخزان free بارتفاع 5.5 متر ولكن ترتكز عليه بلاطة السقف فاذا مثلت الخزان دائما تظهر عندى عزوم فى الجهة الخارجية للخزان وهذا غير منطقى لأن العزم من المفروض أن يكون جهة داخل الخزان وليس خارجه وبعد التحرى وجدت أن نقطة اتصال السقف مع الحائط قد تكون هى السبب فى ذلك فأرجو من سيادتكم شرح كيف أقوم بفصل هذه النقط على برنامج الساب حتى تتحرر من العزوم وتعطى نتائج حقيقية للحائط. أخيرا وليس أخرا أشكرك على سعة صدرك وأرجو منك الرد فى أقرب فرصة


----------



## جادعطا (5 فبراير 2011)

لى سؤال عاجل جداااااااااااااااااا
انا نفسى افهم ليه بعكس اتجاهات المحاول وانا بصمم الخزان الارضى بالساب
ولو لازم عكسها نفسى افهم ازاى اعكسها لان بتلخبط
ومبعرفش اعكس كل المحاور وهل لو انا معكستهاش او عكست جزء وسيبت جزء ده يؤثر على نتايج العزوم ولالا؟
عشان خاطرى رد عليا بسرعة
وياريت لو فيديو او صورة لكيفية معرفة المحاور اللى مش فى نفس اتجاه الحمل
لان محاور القاعدة مع محاور الجدران بيلبخونى ويدخلوا فى بعض.


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## محمد 977 (6 فبراير 2011)

كيف أستطيع أن أفتح ملف ساب من إصدار أحدث بإصدار أقدم


----------



## مهندسة رقية (7 فبراير 2011)

عندى سؤالين الاول هو : كيفية توصيف المواد اذا كانت خرسانة مثلا فى ساب 2000 فيرجن 14 حيث يظهر لى اختيارين 
4000Psi & A992fy50
و السؤال الثانى هو : عند اظهار النتائج للبلاطات ما معنى بقية الرموز غير m11 & m22


----------



## محمود نظمى (7 فبراير 2011)

مهندسة رقية قال:


> عندى سؤالين الاول هو : كيفية توصيف المواد اذا كانت خرسانة مثلا فى ساب 2000 فيرجن 14 حيث يظهر لى اختيارين
> 4000Psi & A992fy50
> و السؤال الثانى هو : عند اظهار النتائج للبلاطات ما معنى بقية الرموز غير m11 & m22



بالنسبة للسؤال الأول فان اختيار 4000Psi هو للخرسانة أما الإختيار A992fy50 فهو للحديد.

أما السؤال الثانى فى البلاطات فان m11 ترمز للعزوم فى اتجاه محور X-X (أى المحور المحلى 1-1) أى أن حساب كمية الحديد تكون فى الإتجاه X-X

و M22 ترمز للعزوم فى اتجاه محور Y-Y أى المحور المحلى (2-2) أى أن حساب كمية الحديد تكون فى الإتجاه Y-Y


----------



## إياد عباس صافيتا (12 فبراير 2011)

كيفية تمثيل العمود الفرعوني بعد إذنك أستاذي الحبيب


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 فبراير 2011)

سؤال عند نمذجة حائط ساند مع counterfort وهو كيف يتم نمذجة الإتصال بين الحائط وال counterfort لأننى عند النمذجة وجدت أن الحائط لا يشعر بوجود الcounterfort وذلك لحائط ارتفاعه 10 أمتار فهل من مجيب


----------



## الاء هاني (13 فبراير 2011)

ممكن لو سمحتوا بدي مساعدة ببرنامج safe وكيف ممكن ادخل raft foundation عليه 
*****مع العلم اني ما بعرف شيءعليه


----------



## محمود نظمى (14 فبراير 2011)

واضح أن المشرف لا يرد علينا أو أن أحدا لايعلم طريقة الرد على الإستفسارات السابقة لى وللأخوة الزملاء


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> سؤال عند نمذجة حائط ساند مع counterfort وهو كيف يتم نمذجة الإتصال بين الحائط وال counterfort لأننى عند النمذجة وجدت أن الحائط لا يشعر بوجود الcounterfort وذلك لحائط ارتفاعه 10 أمتار فهل من مجيب


 تأكد من أن نقط الاتصال بين الحائط والركيزه الرأسيه لل counterfort عند نقطه واحده حتى يشعر الحائط بالركيزه الرأسيه 
والافضل حل هذا النوع من المنشأت على برنامج ال proken فو المتخصص فى مثل الحوائط السانده 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2011)

الاء هاني قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتوا بدي مساعدة ببرنامج safe وكيف ممكن ادخل raft foundation عليه
> *****مع العلم اني ما بعرف شيءعليه


يوجد فى المنتدى شرح فيديو للمهندس مصطفى البارودى والمهندس ايهاب سعيد لادخال اللبشه على برنامج السيف 12
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمود نظمى (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخى العزيز أسامه ولكن تم عمل المطلوب على الساب وتأكدنا من وجود نقط الإتصال بين الحائط وال couterfort ولكن لاحظت أن التأثير ضعيف فهل نضع ركيزة عند أسفل الcounterfort لأن بذلك يشعر الساب بالحائط ويعطى نتائج طيبة. أما برنامج بروكون لا يوجد نموذج counterfort للأسف حتى يمكن الحل به. شكرا لك على الإهتمام


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> شكرا أخى العزيز أسامه ولكن تم عمل المطلوب على الساب وتأكدنا من وجود نقط الإتصال بين الحائط وال couterfort ولكن لاحظت أن التأثير ضعيف فهل نضع ركيزة عند أسفل الcounterfort لأن بذلك يشعر الساب بالحائط ويعطى نتائج طيبة. أما برنامج بروكون لا يوجد نموذج counterfort للأسف حتى يمكن الحل به. شكرا لك على الإهتمام


الافضل تنزيل ملف الساب على المنتدى للدراسه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس_محمود الباز (14 فبراير 2011)

انا مسطب اتوكاد2007 وكل ماجى اشغله يقولى active ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> سؤال عند نمذجة حائط ساند مع counterfort وهو كيف يتم نمذجة الإتصال بين الحائط وال counterfort لأننى عند النمذجة وجدت أن الحائط لا يشعر بوجود الcounterfort وذلك لحائط ارتفاعه 10 أمتار فهل من مجيب


السلام عليكم انا اعتقد ان المشكلة في عمل ميش هل انت متؤكد من ان نقط الحائط الي يسند التربة هي نفسها نقاط contrefort انا صارلي زمان عملت دراسة لحائط 11 مستند على كنتروفور وعملت مقارنة بين نتائج الساب ونتائج دراسة يدوية فوجدت ان الساب نتائجه اكبر من اليدوي انا الان عندي مشكلة مع الساب فالفيرجين الي عندي يتوقف عند run ساحاول تنزيا فيرجن تاني وعليه ساضع لك هذا الملف القديم هو بالفرنسية لكن فقط حتى تقارن diagram للعزوم لا تهتم باللغة وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

الكواسار قال:


> لدي بلاطة وأريد رسم curve في أحد الاتجاهات عبارة عن ربع دائرة.. في برنامج ساب


السلام عليكم برنامج الساب لاى فيرجن ؟ عموما ساضع طرقة رسم curve للفرجن 14 لان الفرجن الاخرى عملناها من قبل فبالنسبة للفرجين 14 اولا ان ترسم frame element مستقيم 






وبعدها تنقر عليه لتختاره 






















يمكنك رسم البلاطة على حدود arc ومن ثم حذف arc


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

kurdo قال:


> الأخوة الأكارم السلام عليكم
> لو سمجتم أريد تعلم كيفية نمذجة بلاطة هوردي على الساب علماً أني أجيد النمذجة لبلاطات الفطرية فماهو الاختلاف وحبذا لو هنالك ملف لتعلم النمذجة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم اعتقد انا هذا الموضوع نوقش من قبل لا اتذكر في اي صفحة لانو في طرق مختلفة في انك تحسب احمال البلاطة على كل كمرة يدويا ومن ثم تدخل الحمل على كل كمرة لانو لوا نت مثلت بلاطة الهوردي على الساب وكانت بلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد لا اعتقد ان الساب يحوي على خصوصية الاتجاه الوحد هذا على حد علمي والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

ahmedf1977 قال:


> please i want to design the shell or wall of tank to get the reinforcment by etabs how can i make this step.


السلام عليكم لا اعتقد انه يكمنك فعل ذلك على الايتابس على حد علمي الايتاب ليست لديه خاصية تمثيل ضغط المياه الذي يكبر كلما اتجهنا الى الاسفل لا ادري ربما هناك طريقة لا اعرفها وانا في دراسة الخزان اعتمد على الساب والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

محمد 977 قال:


> كيف أستطيع أن أفتح ملف ساب من إصدار أحدث بإصدار أقدم


السلام عليكم , اعتقد انه يمكنك فعل ذلك بواسطت open فقط والا حاول import ملف s2k انا هذا الي اعملو بالعادة وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

الاء هاني قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتوا بدي مساعدة ببرنامج safe وكيف ممكن ادخل raft foundation عليه
> *****مع العلم اني ما بعرف شيءعليه


السلام عليكم ارجو ان تبحث على دروس سيف وتحملها فبالملتقى دروس عديدة حول موضوع safe وبها شروحات جيدة


----------



## ahmed kh (16 فبراير 2011)

*لدي استفسار بسيط حول تصميم فاونديشن (اساس)لمظلة سيارات ....ردود الافعال تم حسابها مسبقا عن طريق برنامج sap2000v14.0.0
بحيث او جدت بالنسبة لعدد اثنين جوينت فقط والتي يكون عندها الاساس ولكن حتى ردود الافعال كانت عباره عن 
f1&f2&f3 بالنسبه للجوينت رقم 1 اي ثلاث قيم موجبه 
max
f1=0.007 <f2=3.757E-10>f3=14.218KN
 بالاضافه لثلاث قيم سالبه
min
f1=-1.082 <f2=-2.797E-10>f3=-12.172KN
f1&f2&f3 بالنسبه للجوينت رقم 2 اي ثلاث قيم موجبة
max
f1=0.007 <f2=2.797E-10>f3=14.218KN
 بالاضافه لثلاث قيم سالبه
min
f1=-1.082 <f2=-3.757E-10>f3=-12.172KN
m1&m2&m3 النسبه للجوينت رقم 1 اي ثلاث قيم موجبه
max
m1=m3=0>m2=0.06KN-m
 بالاضافه لثلاث قيم سالبه
min
m1=m3=0>m2=-0.479KN-m
m1&m2&m3 النسبه للجوينت رقم 2 اي ثلاث قيم موجبه
max
m1=m3=0>m2 0.06KN-m
 بالاضافه لثلالث قيم سالبهmin
m1=m3=0>m2=-0.479KN-m
ملاحظه جميع قيم m1=m3=0
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في نقل الفكره وفي انتظار اسهامكم لكم جزيل الشكر مقدما
في الملحقات صورة قد لا تكو واضحه كفايه عن جدول ردود الافعال بالاضافه الى شكل المظله ..لكم جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى مقدما
​*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد انا هذا الموضوع نوقش من قبل لا اتذكر في اي صفحة لانو في طرق مختلفة في انك تحسب احمال البلاطة على كل كمرة يدويا ومن ثم تدخل الحمل على كل كمرة لانو لوا نت مثلت بلاطة الهوردي على الساب وكانت بلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد لا اعتقد ان الساب يحوي على خصوصية الاتجاه الوحد هذا على حد علمي والله اعلم


معذرة يمكن كذلك تمثيل الاعصاب سواء T او rectangular وتغطيتها ببلاطة بسمك بلاطة الهوردي يعني بين 5الى 7 سم حسب طول البحور ومن ثم تحميلها بكل الاحمال الواجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار دون ان ننسى حمل الهوردي للمتر المربع


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

ahmed kh قال:


> *لدي استفسار بسيط حول تصميم فاونديشن (اساس)لمظلة سيارات ....ردود الافعال تم حسابها مسبقا عن طريق برنامج sap2000v14.0.0
> بحيث او جدت بالنسبة لعدد اثنين جوينت فقط والتي يكون عندها الاساس ولكن حتى ردود الافعال كانت عباره عن
> f1&f2&f3 بالنسبه للجوينت رقم 1 اي ثلاث قيم موجبه
> max
> ...


في الحقيقة انا لم افهم بعد المشكلة هلا اوضحت لنا هل تريد ان تصمم الاساسات مع ماوجدت من ردود الافعال هذه يعني تريد الحصول على سمك raft foundation


----------



## ahmed kh (16 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> في الحقيقة انا لم افهم بعد المشكلة هلا اوضحت لنا هل تريد ان تصمم الاساسات مع ماوجدت من ردود الافعال هذه يعني تريد الحصول على سمك raft foundation



*الاخت فاطمه أشكر لك تجاوبك السريع...فعلا انا اريد تصميم الأساسات ولم أعرف كيف اترجم الاحمال والعزوم حتى استطيع التعامل معها لتصميم الاساس من ابعاد وسمك وتسليح وكونكشن وخلافه ..
*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

ahmed kh قال:


> *الاخت فاطمه أشكر لك تجاوبك السريع...فعلا انا اريد تصميم الأساسات ولم أعرف كيف اترجم الاحمال والعزوم حتى استطيع التعامل معها لتصميم الاساس من ابعاد وسمك وتسليح وكونكشن وخلافه ..
> *


السلام عليكم اذا كانت تريد التصميم يدوي ساضع لك هذا الملف ربما تجد فيه ما تريد لانني لاحظة انا هذا الا مر يختلف من كود للاخر فبالعدة تصميم الحصيرة يتم عن طريق حساب القص و punching والمعادلات تختلف نوعا ما فان اعطيتك انا مثلا كيف نصمم بالكود الي نتبعه ستجد اختلافا اتمنى ان هذا الملف سيسا عدك


----------



## taher.medany (16 فبراير 2011)

ماهي افضل طريقة لتمثيل الكور حرف c غلي الساب 3d اعرف قطاعة على انة c-section واغير خواصة من steel الي concrete ؟ ولا ارسمة علي sd section ؟


----------



## ahmed kh (16 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اذا كانت تريد التصميم يدوي ساضع لك هذا الملف ربما تجد فيه ما تريد لانني لاحظة انا هذا الا مر يختلف من كود للاخر فبالعدة تصميم الحصيرة يتم عن طريق حساب القص و punching والمعادلات تختلف نوعا ما فان اعطيتك انا مثلا كيف نصمم بالكود الي نتبعه ستجد اختلافا اتمنى ان هذا الملف سيسا عدك


*الشكر موصول لك مرة اخرى الاشكال الذي احترت فيه انني لم اعرف كيفية التعامل مع القوى والعزوم المذكورة سلفا و ترجمتها الى قيم اتعامل معها مباشرة في تصميم الاساس او القاعدة مع العلم باني استخدم الكود البريطاني في التصميم!!؟؟*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2011)

ahmed kh قال:


> *الشكر موصول لك مرة اخرى الاشكال الذي احترت فيه انني لم اعرف كيفية التعامل مع القوى والعزوم المذكورة سلفا و ترجمتها الى قيم اتعامل معها مباشرة في تصميم الاساس او القاعدة مع العلم باني استخدم الكود البريطاني في التصميم!!؟؟*​


السلام عليكم انا فهمت مشكلتك لا انت فقط ستتعامل مع f3 بعتبار reaction ناتج عن الاحمال اعمودية فلا تهتم سوى بf3 حيث انك بالاول ستختار حصيرة بحدود منشاك فانا لا عرف بعد ما تقصد بمضلة السيارة عموما انت تاخذ الحدود لهذا المشا ومن ثم تختار محورك الذي ستحدد عليه نقاط التي تحمل القيم على X Y ومن ثم يمكنك الحصول على العزوم في الاتجاهين بضرب f3 بالمسافته من النقطة التي بها f3 الى origin المحور والبقية كما في الملف وكل هذا للحصول على الاجهاد ومقارنته باجهاد التربة ويجب ان يكون اقل من اجهاد التربة هذه تعتبر النقطة الاولى للتؤكد من المساحة والاجهاد اما للحصول على ارتفاع الاساس فعليك دراسة الحصيرة على التعطاف ثم على القص وستجد لكل دراسة ارتفاع تاخد اكبر واحد هذا ما اعلمه انا والسلام عليكم


----------



## ahmed kh (16 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا فهمت مشكلتك لا انت فقط ستتعامل مع f3 بعتبار reaction ناتج عن الاحمال اعمودية وانت ترى ان العزوم صغيرة فلا تهتم سوى بf3 حيث انك بالاول ستختار حصيرة بحدود منشاك فانا لا عرف بعد ما تقصد بمضلة السيارة عموما انت تاخذ الحدود لهذا المشا ومن ثم تختار محورك الذي ستحدد عليه نقاط التي تحمل القيم على x y ومن ثم يمكنك الحصول على العزوم في الاتجاهين بضرب f3 بالمسافته من النقطة التي بها f3 الى origin المحور والبقية كما في الملف وكل هذا للحصول على الاجهاد ومقارنته باجهاد التربة ويجب ان يكون اقل من اجهاد التربة هذه تعتبر النقطة الاولى للتؤكد من المساحة والاجهاد اما للحصول على ارتفاع الاساس فعليك دراسة الحصيرة على التعطاف ثم على القص وستجد لكل دراسة ارتفاع تاخد اكبر واحد هذا ما اعلمه انا والسلام عليكم


الاخت فاطمه خالص الشكر مقدما فهمت من كلامك عدم اخذ اف1 واف2 بالاضافه الى العزوم والتعامل فقط مع اف 3 كقوة راسية مباشره على القاعدة... مرفق بالمرفقات صورة قريبة من المظلات المطلوب عمل تصميم لقاعدتها لك جزيل الشكر ولي عودة معك ان شاء الله
في الرابط ادناه الصورة رقم اثنين نموذج شبيه للمظلات
http://www.almazalat.com/manual_en.html


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 فبراير 2011)

ahmed kh قال:


> الاخت فاطمه خالص الشكر مقدما فهمت من كلامك عدم اخذ اف1 واف2 بالاضافه الى العزوم والتعامل فقط مع اف 3 كقوة راسية مباشره على القاعدة... مرفق بالمرفقات صورة قريبة من المظلات المطلوب عمل تصميم لقاعدتها لك جزيل الشكر ولي عودة معك ان شاء الله
> في الرابط ادناه الصورة رقم اثنين نموذج شبيه للمظلات
> http://www.almazalat.com/manual_en.html


السلام عليكم ,هذا فقط هذه هي المظلة وترى ان الامر يستدعي حصيرة ,في الحقيقة انا لم اتوقع هذا غير ان القوى جد ضئيلة في الحقيقة لم انتبه لهذا لم اركز جيدا ,ولكن الامر لا يحتاج الى اساس اصلا يمكنك ربط المظلة بالارض بلbase كما نفعل للدرج الخارجي الي ما يحتاج اساسات لكن كيف اخترت حصيرة على اي اساس ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 فبراير 2011)

totoooooo9 قال:


> ماهي افضل طريقة لتمثيل الكور حرف c غلي الساب 3d اعرف قطاعة على انة c-section واغير خواصة من steel الي concrete ؟ ولا ارسمة علي sd section ؟


انا في الحقيقة لا اعتمد لا على هذا ولا ذاك لان ما اعرفه ان الساب والاتابس يعتمد كل منهما في التحليل على elements finis والكور ذو ابعاد كبيرة لا يصح ان يمثل كframe element فالنتائج مختلفة فانا امثله كwall section واعطيه نفس pier حتى يفهم الساب او الايتاب انه نفس wall والله اعلم انا هذا الي بعملو


----------



## taher.medany (17 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا في الحقيقة لا اعتمد لا على هذا ولا ذاك لان ما اعرفه ان الساب والاتابس يعتمد كل منهما في التحليل على elements finis والكور ذو ابعاد كبيرة لا يصح ان يمثل كframe element فالنتائج مختلفة فانا امثله كwall section واعطيه نفس pier حتى يفهم الساب او الايتاب انه نفس wall والله اعلم انا هذا الي بعملو


 
شكرا على تجاوب حضرتك السريع
في الساب v10 فية wall section منين؟؟؟ولا حضرتك تقصدي انك بتعملية wall بدلا من حرف c يعني؟


----------



## ahmed kh (17 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,هذا فقط هذه هي المظلة وترى ان الامر يستدعي حصيرة ,في الحقيقة انا لم اتوقع هذا غير ان القوى جد ضئيلة في الحقيقة لم انتبه لهذا لم اركز جيدا ,ولكن الامر لا يحتاج الى اساس اصلا يمكنك ربط المظلة بالارض بلbase كما نفعل للدرج الخارجي الي ما يحتاج اساسات لكن كيف اخترت حصيرة على اي اساس ؟


وعليكم السلام الاخت فاطمه المشكله في المسميات و اختلافها من بلد لي آخر انا اريد عمل اساس او فاونديشن للعمود..لك خالص الشكر​


----------



## محمود نظمى (18 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا من القلب لك أخى أسامة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير للأخت فاطمة المهاجرة*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الافضل تنزيل ملف الساب على المنتدى للدراسه
> تقبل تحياتى



عزيزى المهندس أسامه أرفق لك ملف الساب على أمل أن أجد ردود على استفساراتى ولماذا العزوم عند الأركان تصل الى 2000 KN.m أليس هذا غريبا ؟

شكرا لك ونتمنى التوفيق لكل الأخوة الزملاء وشكر خاص الى الأخت فاطمة التى رفعت نتائج counterfort wall حيث لاحظت أن النتائج معك كانت طيبة وأفضل من النتائج بالنسبة للموديل المرفق مع هذا الرد مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن الحائط خاصتى يصل ارتفاعه الى 10 أمتار وهو خزان مياه أرضى يرتفع 9 أمتار عن سطح الأرض


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> عزيزى المهندس أسامه أرفق لك ملف الساب على أمل أن أجد ردود على استفساراتى ولماذا العزوم عند الأركان تصل الى 2000 KN.m أليس هذا غريبا ؟
> شكرا لك ونتمنى التوفيق لكل الأخوة الزملاء وشكر خاص الى الأخت فاطمة التى رفعت نتائج counterfort wall حيث لاحظت أن النتائج معك كانت طيبة وأفضل من النتائج بالنسبة للموديل المرفق مع هذا الرد مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن الحائط خاصتى يصل ارتفاعه الى 10 أمتار وهو خزان مياه أرضى يرتفع 9 أمتار عن سطح الأرض


يجب مراجعة الاتى :-
1- تم عمل counterfort wall لحائط رأسى واحده فقط من الاربع حوائط الرأسيه للخزان مما يجعل الحوائط الثلاث تعمل ككابولى بطول 10 متر عليه ضغط المياه
2- لم يتم تكملة ارضية خزان المياه من عمل shell على كامل الارضيه
3- تم عمل رجل لحائط الخزان التى بها counterfort wall والجهه المقابله ولم يتم عمل ذلك فى الحائطتتن الاخريين
4- أين ركائز الخزان ؟؟؟ فهل الخزان مرتكز على أعمده ؟؟أين هذه الاعمده
أم مرتكز على سطح الارض ؟؟أين area springs للتربه أسفل الخزان
5- يجب مراجعة أحمال ضغط المياه على الاجزاء من أرضية الخزان فيوجد أحمال على الارضيه خارج الخزان واخرى على الارضيه داخل الخزان وارضيه لايوجد عليها أحمال لضغط المياه
6- ضغط المياه الرأسى تم توقيعه بطريقه صحيحه على حائط واحد فقط وهو الذى يوجد فيه ال counterfort wall وهذا الضغط من الداخل للخارج وفى الحائط الرأسى المقابل يوجد ضغط المياه على عدد 1 shell واتجاهها من الخارج الى الداخل أما الحائطتيين الاخريين والحائط المقابل فلم يتم توقيع ضغط المياه بطريقه صحيحه
7- نقطة تقاطع الframe أعلى الحوائط ليست نقطه تقاطع الshell فيجب أن تكون نقطة التقاطع واحده
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## ابورنيم (19 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يجب مراجعة الاتى :-
> 1- تم عمل counterfort wall لحائط رأسى واحده فقط من الاربع حوائط الرأسيه للخزان مما يجعل الحوائط الثلاث تعمل ككابولى بطول 10 متر عليه ضغط المياه
> 2- لم يتم تكملة ارضية خزان المياه من عمل shell على كامل الارضيه
> 3- تم عمل رجل لحائط الخزان التى بها counterfort wall والجهه المقابله ولم يتم عمل ذلك فى الحائطتتن الاخريين
> ...




بارك الله فيك اخي اسامة 
و يحتاج هذا المنتدى و بل الاخص هذا الموضوع لأمثالك لينفع الله به
ولي سؤال لو سمحت
عند حساب subgrade modulus
هل نضرب جهد التربة في 120 فقط 
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## محمود نظمى (19 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يجب مراجعة الاتى :-
> 1- تم عمل counterfort wall لحائط رأسى واحده فقط من الاربع حوائط الرأسيه للخزان مما يجعل الحوائط الثلاث تعمل ككابولى بطول 10 متر عليه ضغط المياه
> 2- لم يتم تكملة ارضية خزان المياه من عمل shell على كامل الارضيه
> 3- تم عمل رجل لحائط الخزان التى بها counterfort wall والجهه المقابله ولم يتم عمل ذلك فى الحائطتتن الاخريين
> ...



عزيزى الفاضل والغالى مهندس أسامه
أولا أشكرك على سرعة استجابتكم ودراسة الفايل المرفق وبالفعل أنا لم أكن أركز غير على حائط واحد فقط لأن الحوائط الثلاثة الأخر لم يكونوا ضمن تحليلى بالساب على اساس أن الحوائط الثلاثة سيكون لهم نفس الإجهادات الناتجة عن ضغط المياه (أى للإختصار فقط) وبالتالى إذا ألغينا تأثير الحوائط الثلاثة مع الأرضية الى لا يوجد فيها كاونتر فورت يصبح عندنا حائط واحد فقط لتمثيل الإجهادات حيث تم عمل springs للأرضية وكذلك تم تمثيل ضغط المياه ولكن النتائج تظهر عندى أيضا عالية جدا وهذا ما أردت السؤال عنه. أيضا فان أرضية الخزان لا تغطى مسطح الخزان بالكامل حيث تم الإستعاضة عن الأرضية ب slab on grade وذلك توفيرا للتكلفة وذلك بعد دراسة الإنزلاق لجزء الحائط وبمعرفة العرض اللازم لمقاومة الإنزلاق وارتفاع القاعدة اللازمة لمقاومة العزوم يكون الجزء الباقى هو بلاطة أرضية يتم تصميمها على ضغط المياه الرأسى. كذلك فى النموذج المرفق سابقا فانه تم تمثيل الكاونترفورت كأنها بلاطات مثلها مثل حوائط الخزان وليست frame كما تفضلت وأشرت فى ردك السابق. أشكر لك دراستك وصبرك علينا وتعاونك الكبير ومنتظر ردك بعد التوضيح السابق حيث أن النتائج أيضا عاليه ونقط تقاطع الكاونتر فورت هى نفسها نقط تقاطع الحائط.


----------



## محمود نظمى (19 فبراير 2011)

سؤال أخر لو تكرمت أخى أسامه على فرض أن غطاء الخزان يرتكز فقط على حائط الخزان فكيف تكون العلاقة بين نقط إتصال الحائط بالغطاء وكيفيمكن تمثيل ذلك على الساب وشكرا لك حسن تعاونك جعله الله لك فى الميزان


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> عزيزى الفاضل والغالى مهندس أسامه
> أولا أشكرك على سرعة استجابتكم ودراسة الفايل المرفق وبالفعل أنا لم أكن أركز غير على حائط واحد فقط لأن الحوائط الثلاثة الأخر لم يكونوا ضمن تحليلى بالساب على اساس أن الحوائط الثلاثة سيكون لهم نفس الإجهادات الناتجة عن ضغط المياه (أى للإختصار فقط) هنا تم اهمال اتكاز الحوائط الاربعه على بعضها البعض مما يعطى نتائج خاطئه فوجود الcounterforted الرأسى يحول تأثير ضغط الماء على الحائط الرأسى الى أن يكون سلوك هذه البلاطة أن تكون بلاطه أفقيه مرتكزه على الcounterforted وببحر(span) هو المسافه بين عدد 2 من الcounterforted بدلا من أن تكون بلاطه كابوليه فى الاتجاه الرأسى بدون الcounterforted وبطول 10 متر لذلك لابد من عمل الاربع حوائط الرأسيه بمواصفات واحده حتى نحصل على تمثيل حقيقى للخزان وبالتالى إذا ألغينا تأثير الحوائط الثلاثة مع الأرضية الى لا يوجد فيها كاونتر فورت يصبح عندنا حائط واحد فقط لتمثيل الإجهادات حيث تم عمل springs للأرضية وكذلك تم تمثيل ضغط المياه ولكن النتائج تظهر عندى أيضا عالية جدا وهذا ما أردت السؤال عنه. أيضا فان أرضية الخزان لا تغطى مسطح الخزان بالكامل حيث تم الإستعاضة عن الأرضية ب slab on grade وذلك توفيرا للتكلفة وذلك بعد دراسة الإنزلاق لجزء الحائط وبمعرفة العرض اللازم لمقاومة الإنزلاق وارتفاع القاعدة اللازمة لمقاومة العزوم يكون الجزء الباقى هو بلاطة أرضية يتم تصميمها على ضغط المياه الرأسى.هنا يجب تحديد الطول من قاعدة الخزان التى تحقق عندها العزوم = صفر وكذلك عدم الانزلاق أو الانقلاب وكننا ندرس حائط ساند والاهم هو نوعية التربه أسفل هذا الخزان لاننا لايمكن أن نفترض هذا الحل الا اذا كانت التربه قويه جدا وهذا يتم مراجعته فى تقرير التربه أو يتم عمل خرسانه عاديه أسفل الخزان بسمك من 40 الى 50 سم وبنفس الابعاد يتم عمل رفرفه للخرسانه العاديه للوصول الى الفرضيه السابقه  كذلك فى النموذج المرفق سابقا فانه تم تمثيل الكاونترفورت كأنها بلاطات مثلها مثل حوائط الخزان وليست frame كما تفضلت وأشرت فى ردك السابق.قطاع ال frame الذى يسمى doll غير متقاطع مع الshellفى نفس نقط التقاطع كما أن قطاعه صغير جدا ولست أدرى ماهى فائدته هذا الاسلوب كان يستخدم فى الاصدارات القديمه أما الاصدارات الحديثه فتم اضافة لها قطاع frame باسم none غير انشائى يستخدم بدلا من القطاع doll أشكر لك دراستك وصبرك علينا وتعاونك الكبير ومنتظر ردك بعد التوضيح السابق حيث أن النتائج أيضا عاليه ونقط تقاطع الكاونتر فورت هى نفسها نقط تقاطع الحائط.


 تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> عزيزى المهندس أسامه أرفق لك ملف الساب على أمل أن أجد ردود على استفساراتى ولماذا العزوم عند الأركان تصل الى 2000 KN.m أليس هذا غريبا ؟
> 
> شكرا لك ونتمنى التوفيق لكل الأخوة الزملاء وشكر خاص الى الأخت فاطمة التى رفعت نتائج counterfort wall حيث لاحظت أن النتائج معك كانت طيبة وأفضل من النتائج بالنسبة للموديل المرفق مع هذا الرد مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن الحائط خاصتى يصل ارتفاعه الى 10 أمتار وهو خزان مياه أرضى يرتفع 9 أمتار عن سطح الأرض



السلام عليكم ان شات وضعت ملف S2K حتى اتمكن من رئيت ملفك فانا معي ساب 14.0.0 كمان مايشتغل بس ربما ينزل الموديل واريد ان اطرح مشكلتي مع ساب 14 فهو يتقف بعد بضع دقائق وعند run ينطفا هل واجه احد كم المشكلة وكيف عالجها شكرا لمساعدتي


----------



## مازن60 (20 فبراير 2011)

استاذي الكريم سؤال في الايتابس:
بعد تصميم جدران القص واسنادها الى مقاطع معرفة ومسلحة (جينرال)
ماذا نعمل في حال وجدنا ان تسليح القص عال اثر من المسموح؟

وكل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى على مجهوده وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمود نظمى (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخى العزيز أسامه سأعيد عمل النموذج وأخبرك بما جرى ..... أشكرك شكر عميق من القلب.


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي اسامة
> و يحتاج هذا المنتدى و بل الاخص هذا الموضوع لأمثالك لينفع الله به
> ولي سؤال لو سمحت
> عند حساب subgrade modulus
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ المهندس/ أبو رنيم 
بالنسيه للsubgrade moudulus أحب الى أن اشير الى نقطه مهمه هى قبل ضرب اجهاد التربه *120 هو التأكد من أن الاجهاد الفعلى أسفل المنشأ امن اولا أم لا ففى حالة حزان المياه الذى نحن بصدده يجب أو قسمة كل الاحمال الرأسيه على مسطح القاعده لمعرفة أولا هل اجهاد التربه أمن أم لا واذا كان غير امن يتم زيادة مسطح القاعده واذا كان اجهاد التربه امن جدا يتم التقليل من مسطح القاعده حتى نصل الى التصميم الاقتصادى الامن 
وكما تعرف أن برامج الساب والسيف والايتابس تتعامل مع اجهاد التربه من خلال الsubgrade moudulus وهى علاقه خطيه تمثل كزنبرك 
وعلى ذلك يتم ضرب اجهاد التربه * رقم ثابت يتراوح بين 100 الى 120 فى حالة استخدام وحدات اجهاد التربه (كجم/سم2) مضروبا فى مسطح الshell وهذه طريقة تمثيل اجهاد التربه على برنامج الساب
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2011)

محمود نظمى قال:


> سؤال أخر لو تكرمت أخى أسامه على فرض أن غطاء الخزان يرتكز فقط على حائط الخزان فكيف تكون العلاقة بين نقط إتصال الحائط بالغطاء وكيفيمكن تمثيل ذلك على الساب وشكرا لك حسن تعاونك جعله الله لك فى الميزان


 لان تغطى خزان بمسطح 50م*50م=2500م2 بالطبع هذا رقم كبير جدا فلا يصلح التغطيه العاديه من الخرسانه لان الspan=50 m 
واذا تم التغطيه بالخرسانه المسلحه لابد من عمل اعمده داخليه بمسافات 5- 7 متر فى الاتجاهيين
وعن ارتكاز السقف على حائط الخزان يتوقف ذلك على التفصيله بين الحديد من الحائط للسقف وكذلك على سمك الحائط وسمك السقف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## elhalalsab (20 فبراير 2011)

في البداية اود معرفة التالي:
ماهو الفرق بين برنامج Etabs & Sap2000
ماهوالفرق بين برنامج Stad Pro & Sap2000
ماهو برنامج risa
اي البرامج افضل في التحليل والتصميم ؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 فبراير 2011)

elhalalsab قال:


> في البداية اود معرفة التالي:
> ماهو الفرق بين برنامج Etabs & Sap2000
> ماهوالفرق بين برنامج Stad Pro & Sap2000
> ماهو برنامج risa
> ...


برنامج sap2000 هو اختصار Structural Analysis Program وهو من انتاج شركة CSI وهو برنامج عام وشامل ومتشعب ويدرس التحليل الانشائى للكثير من المنشأت سواء المعدنيه والخرسانيه البسيطه والمعقده وكذلك الكبارى كما يوجد به الكثير من التصميم للقطاعات سواء المعدنيه أو الخرسانيه ولكن على حسب الكودات المختلفه الموجوده بالبرنامج وكلها الكود الامريكى أو البريطانى وكثير من الكودات وطبعا لايوجد فيها للاسف أى كود عربى سواء المصرى أو السورى أو غيره واعتقد بعد الثوره العربيه التى تجرى احداثها الان بأذن الله سوف نجد برامج تحليل انشائى عربيه وتقوم بالتصميم على حسب الكود العربى لكل دوله
كما أنه من انتاج شركة CSI الامريكيه برامج شهيره اخرى وهى متخصصه وليست عامه مثل برنامج ال Etabs وهو اختصار لكلمة Extended Three Dimensional Analysis Buliding System 
وهذا البرنامج متخصص فى المبانى السكنيه والابراج العاليه سواء الخرسانيه أو المعدنيه والتى يتم دراسة فيها تأثير الاحمال الافقيه سواء الرياح أو الزلازل بالاضافه طبعا للاحمال الرأسيه من وزن المبنى والاحمال الحيه والميته الاخرى 
كما أن البرنامج يقوم بالتحليل الانشائى والتصميم لحوائط القص shear wallsعلى حسب الكود الذى تعمل من خلاله وبالطبع لايوجد به كود عربى
وبالطبع يمكن أن يقوم برنامج الساب بعمل ما يقوم به برنامج الايتابس ولكن بمدخلات أكثر
ومن انتاج نفس الشركه أيضا برنامج الSafe وهو اختصار ل Slab Analysis by Finite Element Method وهو المتخصص فى التحليل الانشائى والتصميم لجميع البلاطات والاساسات وخصوصا البلاطه اللاكمريه والذى يحسب لها سهم الهبوط بنوعيه بدقه عاليه واجهادات الاختراق وهذا غير موجود فى برنامج الساب أو الايتابس
أما برنامج staad pro فهو من انتاج شركه اخرى ويقوم بنفس مايقوم به برنامج الساب
وبرنامج Risa هو برنامج على قدر علمى متخصص فى التحليل الانشائى للبلاطات 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## elhalalsab (22 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر اخ اسامة على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حاتم كريم الخزاعي (22 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررراااااا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## صبري غريب (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايديكم ياشباب


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## sayed2051 (3 مارس 2011)

اريد شرح عمل قطاع non prismatic


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 مارس 2011)

sayed2051 قال:


> اريد شرح عمل قطاع non prismatic


السلام عليكم لتوضيح كيفية استعمال قطاع non prismatic ناخذ مثال كمرة ذات قطاعات متغيرة 












اولا علينا تعريف القطاعين الذين يشملهما التغيير وهذا ابتداءا من المحور فنعرف القطاع الاول













ثم دائما من define frame ومن 







يتم بعدها ملا هذا الجدول حيث انه لدينا القطاع الاول العريض 30x130 يتقلص الى القطاع 30x50 عند مسافة 0.8 م والجزء التاني القطاع المستمر على مسافة 7.75 م وفي الاخير لدينا قطاع متغير لكن عكس الاول يبدا بالقطاع الصغير 30x50 ليصير30x130 على نفس المسافة 0.8 م






وبعدها ارسم القطاعات نختار قطاع varbeam ثم ننقر على كل القطاعات وندخل 







يمكنك من extrude مشاهدة قطاعك





اذا اتبعت هذه الخطوات ستنجح باذن الله وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## شام العلا (5 مارس 2011)

اخوتي لو سمحتم احتاج الى كتيب تعليمي لبرنامج csi perform 3d


----------



## م.سامي2 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل من الممكن تصدير المسقط الانشائي للمنشأ من الأوتوكاد إلى الايتابس الأمر الذي يوفر كثير من الوقت في عملية النمذجة ؟ أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng/mona (9 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم كنت عاوزة اعرف لو ممكن احول امتداد برنامج الsap 2000 v.14 علشان اقدر افتحه على نسخة ساب اقدم v.10 مثلا ولو ممكن الخطوات هتكون ازاى ... ارجو الافادة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 مارس 2011)

م.سامي2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل من الممكن تصدير المسقط الانشائي للمنشأ من الأوتوكاد إلى الايتابس الأمر الذي يوفر كثير من الوقت في عملية النمذجة ؟ أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نعم يمكنك فعل ذلك فقد وباختصار عليك استعمال layer خاص سميه مثلا ايتابس لا تستعمل polyline ثم انقله لصفحة جديدة حيث يمكنك ان تعمل move للبلان حيث يصبح المحور مستقر عند نقطة من البلان انت تحددها كي تصبح في الايتاب هي كذلك نقطة الصفر بعدها save :dxf نفتح ايتابس ثم import :dxf floor plan ستختار اسم layer الخاص مثلا احنا اخترنا ايتابس في الفريم وبعدها يظهر لك المنشا في الحقيقة تم تفصيل ذلك سابقا ولكن عموما هذه هي احدى الطرق وعلى حد علمي هذه الطريقة ليس لسرعة النمذجة, الايتاب اسرع انا استعملها عندما تكون لدي اشكال في المنشا يصعب تمثيلها والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 مارس 2011)

eng/mona قال:


> لو سمحتم كنت عاوزة اعرف لو ممكن احول امتداد برنامج الsap 2000 v.14 علشان اقدر افتحه على نسخة ساب اقدم v.10 مثلا ولو ممكن الخطوات هتكون ازاى ... ارجو الافادة


السلام عليكم حاولي استعمال import s2k في الحقيقة انا لم استعمله ولكن عادة عندما اعجز في فتح الملف من open استعمل هذه ومعذرة ان لم تنجح هذه الطريقة اتمنى ان يساعدك اخر وشكرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اختا فاطمة،شرح مميز.


----------



## م.سامي2 (10 مارس 2011)

أخت فاطمة لك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## DTA (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم حبيت افهم تأثير ال local axis على ابعاد القطاع في sap 14
يعني اذا حبيت اعمل assign لقطاع عامود دايما البعد الكبير يكون للعمق
مثال عامود ابعاده 70x25
يكون العامود ال depth = 70
width = 25
لو حبيت اجعل هذا التخصيص على كل الاعمدة في الرسم
تظهر عندي كل الاعمدة بشكل افقي , 
سؤالي هو على اي اساس اقوم باستخدام local axis حتى تكون قيم العزوم صحيحة؟اي هل لابد اني اقوم بلف الاعمدة كلها؟ و سؤالي ايضا هل local axis 3 هو موازي ل global axis y ؟


----------



## magdyamdb (12 مارس 2011)

أخي الفاضل كيف يتم ربط الأكسل بالساب أي كيف يتم نقل ا لأحداثيات من الأكسل ألي الساب و شكرا


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

عند تصميم الكمرة بالساب تظهر نتائج التسليح بارقام في وسط وجانبي الكمرة في الاعلى والاسفل
ما معنى هذا التوزيع للنتائج ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مارس 2011)

م.سامي2 قال:


> أخت فاطمة لك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء





سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اختا فاطمة،شرح مميز.



السلام عليكم لا شكر على واجب وفيكم بركة ,a votre service انا في الخدمة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مارس 2011)

DTA قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم حبيت افهم تأثير ال local axis على ابعاد القطاع في sap 14
> يعني اذا حبيت اعمل assign لقطاع عامود دايما البعد الكبير يكون للعمق
> مثال عامود ابعاده 70x25
> ...


 السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم افهم المشكلة بالضبط فيمكنك التحكم في المعطيات حيث يمكن من الاول ان تعمل في العرض 70 والارتفاع 52 ليس بالضروري ان يكون الارتفاع اكبر من العرض,كما يمكنك ان اخطات ووضعت الارتفاع في مكان العرض عليك استعمال local axis, القيم صحيحة في كل الاتجاهات عليك اتباع كيف هي الاعمدة موضوعة بالنسبة للمعماري وليس نحن من نضع الاعمدة عشوائية فوضعها يستوجب احترام البلانات المعمارية وبعدها تاخذ النتائج سواء كانت في الحالة الاولى او التانية اما سؤالك عن local axis هذا يختلف من عنصر لاخر لا يمكن ان تعمم ٍالمحور 1 يكون دائما خارج القطاع يعني perpendicular للقطاع مثلا العمود 1 يكون موازي لz والكمرات يكون موازي لاتجاه الكمرة ولفهم ذللك جيدا في الhelp تجد 
Type a value in the Angle in Degrees edit box. This is an angle by which local axis 2 of the object will be rotated around the local axis 1. Local axis 1 is along the length of the object. By default local axis 2 is always in the 1-Z plane, except if the object is vertical and then it is parallel to the global X axis. The definition of the local axes follows the right-hand rule. The angle is measured counter-clockwise as positive if the local axis 1 is pointing towards you.
معذرة هذا فقط ما استطيع قوله حيث لم افهم جيدا ان اوضحت لي ما المشكلة في الاعمدة كنت ساعدتك وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مارس 2011)

محمد ليث خليل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عند تصميم الكمرة بالساب تظهر نتائج التسليح بارقام في وسط وجانبي الكمرة في الاعلى والاسفل
> ما معنى هذا التوزيع للنتائج ؟


السلام عليكم تماما كما هو موضح التسليح في الاسفل يعني في وسط البحور حيث لا يمتد الى الاطراف الا اذا لا حظت انا تسليح الاطراف في الاسفل موجود لانو بالعادة العزوم التي في الوسط اكبر من الاطراف هذا في الاسفل ولكن في حالة العكس نمد التي في الاطراف من الطرف الاول الى الاخير والتسليح العلوي هو تسليح الاعلى وستلاحظ ان تسليح الاعلى يكون في الاطراف اكبر من الوسط لذلك التسليح يكون مكثف في الاطرف عنه في الوسط وذلك بسبب العزوم الاكبر في الاعلى عند الاطراف ولكن في السفل يعتقد البعض ان العزوم في الوسط السفلي اكبر من الاطراف ليس ذائما صحيحا ولكن عند اخذ seismic combinaison يمكن ان يحدث العكس انا متاكدت من ذلك وشكرا


----------



## alialbgh (12 مارس 2011)

*اختلاف النتائج لبرنامج safe-sap*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربما طرحت هذه الاسئلة منذ زمن على هذا الملتقى الهندسي ولكن لم استلم الاجابة ربما ما جعلني اعاود الطرح هو تخصص الصفحة لبرامج safe-sap 
السؤال هو وجود اختلاف في النتائج وخصوصا" بالنسبة للعزوم لبرنامج السيف عنه بالساب ولنفس المنشاء برغم من الدقة في ادخال البيانات وربما دفعني ذلك لتمثيل المنشاء عدة مرات ولكن دون جدوى .......ارجو الاجابة مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مارس 2011)

alialbgh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ربما طرحت هذه الاسئلة منذ زمن على هذا الملتقى الهندسي ولكن لم استلم الاجابة ربما ما جعلني اعاود الطرح هو تخصص الصفحة لبرامج safe-sap
> السؤال هو وجود اختلاف في النتائج وخصوصا" بالنسبة للعزوم لبرنامج السيف عنه بالساب ولنفس المنشاء برغم من الدقة في ادخال البيانات وربما دفعني ذلك لتمثيل المنشاء عدة مرات ولكن دون جدوى .......ارجو الاجابة مع فائق الاحترام


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته , انت تعلم انا الساب والايتاب هو اكثر لدراسة العناصر العمودية كالاعمدة وshear wall وخاصة الدراسة الدينامكية ,اما الكمرات والبلاطات كلنا نتحول للسيف او بركون او حتى روبوت فالسيف هو برنامج مكمل للساب والايتاب وعليه لو انا في مكانك اعتمد على نتائج سيف هو 
Design of Slabs, Beams and Foundations
​ ​وهو من نفس مؤسسة الساب والايتاب وللحصول على دراسة دقيقة من حيث العناصر الافقية تم اعتماد سيف وهو في كل مرة عنذو فيرجين جديدة والاستاذ حسان 2 من يجيد استعماله وشكرا


----------



## DTA (12 مارس 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم افهم المشكلة بالضبط فيمكنك التحكم في المعطيات حيث يمكن من الاول ان تعمل في العرض 70 والارتفاع 52 ليس بالضروري ان يكون الارتفاع اكبر من العرض,كما يمكنك ان اخطات ووضعت الارتفاع في مكان العرض عليك استعمال local axis, القيم صحيحة في كل الاتجاهات عليك اتباع كيف هي الاعمدة موضوعة بالنسبة للمعماري وليس نحن من نضع الاعمدة عشوائية فوضعها يستوجب احترام البلانات المعمارية وبعدها تاخذ النتائج سواء كانت في الحالة الاولى او التانية اما سؤالك عن local axis هذا يختلف من عنصر لاخر لا يمكن ان تعمم ٍالمحور 1 يكون دائما خارج القطاع يعني perpendicular للقطاع مثلا العمود 1 يكون موازي لz والكمرات يكون موازي لاتجاه الكمرة ولفهم ذللك جيدا في الhelp تجد
> Type a value in the Angle in Degrees edit box. This is an angle by which local axis 2 of the object will be rotated around the local axis 1. Local axis 1 is along the length of the object. By default local axis 2 is always in the 1-Z plane, except if the object is vertical and then it is parallel to the global X axis. The definition of the local axes follows the right-hand rule. The angle is measured counter-clockwise as positive if the local axis 1 is pointing towards you.
> معذرة هذا فقط ما استطيع قوله حيث لم افهم جيدا ان اوضحت لي ما المشكلة في الاعمدة كنت ساعدتك وشكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا مهندسة فاطة على الرد , انا كان استفساري هو اني بعد ان عملت قطاع من define - frame sections , واخترت قطاع مثلا depth=70 و width = 25 عملت على الرسم اختيار على كل الاعمدة في الشكل و ظهرت كلها افقية اي ال depth في اتجاه محور x (البعد الكبير) هل لا بد اني اقوم بلف قطاع الاعمدة كلها بشكل رأسي حتى لا يحدث انهيار للقطاع؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مارس 2011)

dta قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا مهندسة فاطة على الرد , انا كان استفساري هو اني بعد ان عملت قطاع من define - frame sections , واخترت قطاع مثلا depth=70 و width = 25 عملت على الرسم اختيار على كل الاعمدة في الشكل و ظهرت كلها افقية اي ال depth في اتجاه محور x (البعد الكبير) هل لا بد اني اقوم بلف قطاع الاعمدة كلها بشكل رأسي حتى لا يحدث انهيار للقطاع؟


السلام عليكم ,صدقني لم افهم بعد وما هو انهيار القطاع ,اسفة جدا لم افهم اي شيء , اتمنى ان تجد الاجابة عند غيري


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا زميلتنا فاطمة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ASD200676 (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد تنزيل برنامج الsefe ويوجد اجزاء لم تنزل ارجو المساعده


----------



## mada_wow (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم لو حد يعرف كيفية وضع حمل متحرك على sap ضرورى وشكرااا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

عندي سؤال بخصوص التصميم باستخدام الايتابس
كيف يقوم الايتابس بحساب الطول الفعال للعمود الخرساني ...ما هي المعادلة أو الطريقة التي يعتمد عليها في ذلك؟


----------



## ملاك رياض (21 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم اود معرفة كيف يمكننى تصدير سقف فلات اسلاب من الايتاب الى السيف ضرورى جدا الاجابه وشكرا


----------



## ديانا أبو رمضان (22 مارس 2011)

كيف بمكن تقسيم الشكل الغير منتظم للبلاطات المسطحة إلى شرائح أي على أي أساس تؤخذ هذه الشرائح و هل يمكن ان تكون البانيل الواحدة محاطة ب 3 أعمدة فقط


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
لماذا عند تصميم القطاعات الحديد steel sections فى الساب تكون القطاعات غير آمنة over stressed بالرغم من نفس القطاعات تكون آمنة عند تصميمها بالبروكون مثلا وذلك عندما قمت بتصميم هنجر حديد ( العزوم تكون شبه متماثلة عند التصمصم بالبرنامجين )
وشكرا


----------



## اللبيس (16 أبريل 2011)

عندي سقف هولو بلوك وفيه اعمدة داخلية المسافة بينها 9.60 * 6.7 متر وطلعت معايا الاحمال الكلية لدور ارضي وميزانين وسقفين متكرر حوالي 1000 طن وطلع معايا العمود
مساحتة حوالي 1 متر * 1 متر 
هل هذا منطقي ام انها احمال كبيرة جدا حيث تم حل السقف علي الساب
فهل ابعاد هذا العمود معقوله ام ان هناك خطأ ما 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمود نظمى (17 أبريل 2011)

سؤال يحيرنى وهو كيف يمكن أن نحصل على shear straining actions لسقف خرسانى محمول على أعمدة من خلال برنامج الساب. أيضا لى سؤال عن كيفية الحصول على قوى القص على حائط ساند يتعرض لضغط تربة جانبى علما بأننى بعد التحليل وجت أن V13 , V23 قيمتها صفر دائما فكيف يمكن تمثيل ذلك أو الحصول على شكل القص على البلاطات من برتامج الساب


----------



## نرمووووو (17 أبريل 2011)

انا بحل القواعد المشتركة عن طريق السيف لكن مشكلتي مع القاعدة الجار 
كيف اوصف strap في السيف انا اعرف اني بعمله spring
لكن ما خواص spring 
ارجو الرد السريع وشكرا ع هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اللبيس (17 أبريل 2011)

اللبيس قال:


> عندي سقف هولو بلوك وفيه اعمدة داخلية المسافة بينها 9.60 * 6.7 متر وطلعت معايا الاحمال الكلية لدور ارضي وميزانين وسقفين متكرر حوالي 1000 طن وطلع معايا العمود
> مساحتة حوالي 1 متر * 1 متر
> هل هذا منطقي ام انها احمال كبيرة جدا حيث تم حل السقف علي الساب
> فهل ابعاد هذا العمود معقوله ام ان هناك خطأ ما
> ارجو الافادة



افيدونا


----------



## ابراهيم البلتاجي (6 مايو 2011)

فى السيف 8 كيف يتم نقل ردود الافعال الى الاكسل و شكرا


----------



## مهندس لاوين (16 مايو 2011)

nice question


----------



## مهندس لاوين (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم أبو الحلول أنا جديد بالملتقى وعم أبحث عن مساعدة في برنامج ساب ولدي سؤالين ؟
1-بما ان البرنامج يعتمد على معادلات التوازن في تحليل المنشآت المتعددة الطوابق فلو صممت بناية وهذه البناية يكون بين بنايتين فعندما اصمم في البرنامج اجعل الاعمدة الرابطة بالاساس fixed وسؤالي هو ان البرنامج يجعل هذا الرابط بالسنتر اي المركز الاساس ولكن في واقع العمل نضع الاعمدة الخارجية على حافة الاساس فعند الواقع الا 
ينقل لنا عزوم بمعادلات التوازن تختلف عن عزوم البرنامج ارجو منك ان توضح لي هذه النقطة وما هي الحلول ....
2-كيف نجد معرفة قيم معاملات frame property modifier للجسور والاعمدة والسقف وهل صحيح ان اجعلm11,m22 للسقوف 0,001 اي تقريبا يساوي 0 لانني عندما اجعلها قريبة من الصفر يعطيني قيم حديد معقولة وعندما لا اجعلها صفر يعطي حديد قليل جدا بالرغم اقوم ايضا auto mesh للسقف ؟ ارجو منك التوضيح والمساعدة لاخوك لاوين...... مع الشكر


----------



## sbashouri (23 مايو 2011)

الرجاء من اصحاب الخبرة توضيح طريقة النمذجة لحالة جائز يمر على مجموعة اعمدة لا تقع على استقامة واحدة(انزياحات بسيطة لمراكز الاعمدة) حيث ان رسم الجائز باستخدام مراكز الاعمدة سينتج عنه جائز منكسر
في حين انه خلال التنفيذ سيكون مستقيما دون انكسارات


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 مايو 2011)

sbashouri قال:


> الرجاء من اصحاب الخبرة توضيح طريقة النمذجة لحالة جائز يمر على مجموعة اعمدة لا تقع على استقامة واحدة(انزياحات بسيطة لمراكز الاعمدة) حيث ان رسم الجائز باستخدام مراكز الاعمدة سينتج عنه جائز منكسر
> في حين انه خلال التنفيذ سيكون مستقيما دون انكسارات


السلام عليكم ,اعتقد انه عليك تمثيل الكمرة مستمرة لايمكن ان تنمدجها مع الانزياح لكن هناك طرقة يمكنك استخدامها حتى في هذه الحالة عليك النقر على الكمرة التي بها الانزياح ثم الدخول الى 
asign :frame/line:insertion point ثم اختيار cardinal point ان كان النزياح شمالا او يمينا او غيره وحتى تتاكد من انك لم تخطا الاتجاه انتقل الى extrusion 
لان مهما كان وضع الكمرة على طرف العمود او بوسطه فانها ترتكز عليه والله اعلم


----------



## hafez (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عند استخدام برنامج الايتابس في تحليل الجدران القصية تظهر لي المشاكل التالية

عند عمل تحليل للمنشأ و بعد اختيار الجدار القصي الذي سأصممه تظهر لي الرسالة التالية 
Bad file name or number
و عند الضعط على OKتظهر الرسالة
Can not run section designer
و عند الضغط على ok تظهر الرسالة
unable to calculate interaction diagram for section 
و عند الضغط على okتظهر الرسالة
Errord during design of pier WXc1 story 8
حيث ان البناء مكون من ثمانية طوابق

و كذلك عند تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية حيث أن البناء مكون من ثمانية طوابق و قبو 
هل عند تعريف الحمولات الزلزالية نأخذ المجال من base to Story 8 أم فقط للطوابق التي فوق الارض و نهمل ما تحت الارض في الدراسة الزلزالية و كيف سيكون تصميم الجدران القصية المستمرة تحت الارض لو كان هناك طابقين و أكثر تحت الارض هل يكون التسليح لها موحد كما في الطابق الاول أم نصممها على القوم المعرضة لها فقط حيث يكون تأثير الزلازل مهمل

أفيدوني و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 مايو 2011)

hafez قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند استخدام برنامج الايتابس في تحليل الجدران القصية تظهر لي المشاكل التالية
> 
> عند عمل تحليل للمنشأ و بعد اختيار الجدار القصي الذي سأصممه تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
> ...


السلام عليكم في الحقيقة ما قلته غير واضح بالنسبة لي ربما لم تعرف القطاعات جيدا او اخطات في الديافرام حسب ما يقرا هنا حاول ان تعيد تصميم القطاعات والحوائط عند تسميتها اما سؤالك عن ادخال الاحمال الدينامكية فانا عادة استعمل spertrum هنا ليس لديك مشكلة لان الايتابس لا يطلب منك تحديد الادوار ويقوم باخذ الدراسة من الاسفل والامر عائد الى تمثيلك لموديلك ان كنت مثلت الطابق السفلي تاخذه بعين الاعتبار هذا والله اعلم


----------



## vedel85 (26 مايو 2011)

*سؤال ببرنامج السيف*

السلام عليكم 

عند استيراد ال soild slab من برنامح الايتاب مع الكمرات المحيطية الرابطة الى برنامج السيف تكون عزوم الكمرات ببرنامج الايتاب اكبر بكثير من ال سيف والسؤال على اي البرنامجين نعتمد للحصول على قيم العزوم
وثانيا : عزوم السلابة عند الاعمد كبيرة جدا جدا وتصل الى قيمة تزيد عن -250 kn-m/ml فكيف سيتم اعتبار هذه العزوم ام تهمل هذه العزوم ةتعتبر مطبقة على الاعمد ونستبعد السلابة منها وارجو تزودي بمثال لبرنامج السيف مع تصميم solid slab وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 مايو 2011)

vedel85 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عند استيراد ال soild slab من برنامح الايتاب مع الكمرات المحيطية الرابطة الى برنامج السيف تكون عزوم الكمرات ببرنامج الايتاب اكبر بكثير من ال سيف والسؤال على اي البرنامجين نعتمد للحصول على قيم العزوم
> وثانيا : عزوم السلابة عند الاعمد كبيرة جدا جدا وتصل الى قيمة تزيد عن -250 kn-m/ml فكيف سيتم اعتبار هذه العزوم ام تهمل هذه العزوم ةتعتبر مطبقة على الاعمد ونستبعد السلابة منها وارجو تزودي بمثال لبرنامج السيف مع تصميم solid slab وشكرا


السلام عليكم اعتقد ان العكس ما يحدث فسيف يعطي نتائج اكبر كما ان الدروس متوفرة هنا فقط انت اجري بحث سيف وستجد الدروس والامثلة ,اما سؤالك بخصوص العزوم لم افهمه خاصة اذا نظرت الى الوحدة


----------



## hafez (27 مايو 2011)

*الجدران القصية*



فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم في الحقيقة ما قلته غير واضح بالنسبة لي ربما لم تعرف القطاعات جيدا او اخطات في الديافرام حسب ما يقرا هنا حاول ان تعيد تصميم القطاعات والحوائط عند تسميتها اما سؤالك عن ادخال الاحمال الدينامكية فانا عادة استعمل spertrum هنا ليس لديك مشكلة لان الايتابس لا يطلب منك تحديد الادوار ويقوم باخذ الدراسة من الاسفل والامر عائد الى تمثيلك لموديلك ان كنت مثلت الطابق السفلي تاخذه بعين الاعتبار هذا والله اعلم



شكرا جزيلا لك و لكن أنا سؤالي عند ما يتم تعريف الحمولات باستخدام تراكيب الحمولات المأخوذة بالطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية هل يؤخذ تاثير الزلازل على الطوابق التي تحت الأرض أم لا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 مايو 2011)

hafez قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك و لكن أنا سؤالي عند ما يتم تعريف الحمولات باستخدام تراكيب الحمولات المأخوذة بالطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية هل يؤخذ تاثير الزلازل على الطوابق التي تحت الأرض أم لا


السلام عليكم ,وانا اجبتك بنعم ياخذ بما انك مثلتها في النموذج والله اعلم


----------



## memoo101 (27 مايو 2011)

هل من الممكن ان يجمع احدكم هذه الخبرات علي ملف word او pdf من اجل ان تحل وتعم الفائدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 مايو 2011)

memoo101 قال:


> هل من الممكن ان يجمع احدكم هذه الخبرات علي ملف word او pdf من اجل ان تحل وتعم الفائدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم لقد انشا هذا القسم للاجابة الفورية للاسئلة وقد تكون الاسئلة نفسها قد طرحت من قبل و تم الاجابة عنها وبما انه يتعذر على الجميع تذكر الصفحة ومن غير المعقول ان تضيع وقت طويل وانت تيحث عن الاجابة فنحن نساعد بعضنا بالاجابة الفورية ونقل ما قام به احد المهندسين , اما الدروس فهي متوفرة وقد لا تجد الوقت الكافي لتنزيلها ثم متابعنها خاصة الفديو وعليه من تابع اي شئ وتذكره يساعد من يطرح السؤال ,انا في الحقيقة ما افعله والدروس مهمة(خاصة دروس المؤسسة csi فهذه الدروس وهي المتعلق بكيفية التعامل مع البرامج توضح لك نقاط مهمة , وسبق ان طرح احد الاخوة سؤال عن كيفية استخدام برنامج اكسيل لتمثيل الموديل على ما اعتقد وقد سبق لي وان رئيت ذلك في ساب 12 وتعذر علي رفعه فانا عند توفير الوقت قليلا ما يحدث معي ذلك فانا احب دروس المؤسسة مع انني لا افهم مايقال الا القليل لانه بالانكليزية هذا لا يعني انني لا اتابع دروس اخرى بل بالعكس لانها يالعربية لا افهم كل شيء لكن احسن من الانكليزية وشكرا


----------



## فهد مهنا (27 مايو 2011)

خطوة تحرير العزم فى برنامج ساب realese هل هي ضرورية وما فائدتها؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 مايو 2011)

فهد مهنا قال:


> خطوة تحرير العزم فى برنامج ساب realese هل هي ضرورية وما فائدتها؟


السلام عليكم عمل realese شائع الاستعمال في دراسة منشات steel وهي في الواقع hypothesis calculation فمثلا في المنشات الخرسانية ان كنت ستاخذ هذا في عين الاعتبارفانك بهذا تستعمل الخاصية ductility للخرسانة وهذه هي فائدتها والله اعلم


----------



## polestar (9 يونيو 2011)

*Pushover analysis for steel trusses*

رسالة الماجستير خاصتي تتناول التحليل الديناميكي لل trusses ولكن لدي مشكلة وهي اني لا اعرف كيفية عمل pushover analysis للمنشأت المعدنية. ارجو من حضراتكم تقديم شرح او كتاب او فيديو يسهل هذا الموضوع بالنسبة الي.
جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## محمود نظمى (21 يونيو 2011)

عندما قمت بنمذجة خزان أرضى كان الإتصال بين السقف (roof) والحائط عبارة عن "joint" وهو ما يعنى اتصال كامل ينقل العزوم من الحائط الى البلاطة ولكن طلب منى أن يكون الإتصال pin connection فكيف يمكن عمل ذلك بين الwall shell و ال slab shell هل يتم تحرير عزوم معينة فأين أجدها فى الساب ؟ 
ونقطة أخرى لو تكرمتم اذا طلب منا أن يكون الإتصال استناد حر للبلاطة على الحائط أى دون نقل أية عزوم من الحائط لليلاطة فكيف يمكن نمذجة ذلك فى الساب؟ شكرا لكم على تعاونكم .... وفقكم الله


----------



## محمود نظمى (22 يونيو 2011)

أرجو الرد على المشاركة 1876 بصفحة 188 وشكرا


----------



## ENG_MOH0 (22 يونيو 2011)

هل هناك طريقة تمكننا من ادخال الرسومات من الاوتوكاد الي الايتاب مثل الساب؟


----------



## Sara Adel M (23 يونيو 2011)

ماهى ااحمال التى يجب ادخاله الى الساب اثناء تصميم اللبشة وهل اخذ فى الاعتبار احمال الرياح والزلازل حيث انها كانت مطلوب عمل مودلنج لا فى بداية المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (23 يونيو 2011)

polestar قال:


> رسالة الماجستير خاصتي تتناول التحليل الديناميكي لل trusses ولكن لدي مشكلة وهي اني لا اعرف كيفية عمل pushover analysis للمنشأت المعدنية. ارجو من حضراتكم تقديم شرح او كتاب او فيديو يسهل هذا الموضوع بالنسبة الي.
> جزاكم الله خير جزاء



السلام عليكم

قد يفيدك هذا الفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8CclPQ-LFI


----------



## anass81 (23 يونيو 2011)

ENG_MOH0 قال:


> هل هناك طريقة تمكننا من ادخال الرسومات من الاوتوكاد الي الايتاب مثل الساب؟



السلام عليكم

هذه المشاركة كافية ووافية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88805.html

وهذا فيديو مفيد

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/LTFqtA6K/sharing.html?rnd=79#dir=23886253


----------



## ميمو88 (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي انا ابي طريقة التصدير من اوتو كاد الي برنامج safe 12.0 ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمود نظمى (25 يونيو 2011)

عندما قمت بنمذجة خزان أرضى كان الإتصال بين السقف (roof) والحائط عبارة عن "joint" وهو ما يعنى اتصال كامل ينقل العزوم من الحائط الى البلاطة ولكن طلب منى أن يكون الإتصال pin connection فكيف يمكن عمل ذلك بين الwall shell و ال slab shell هل يتم تحرير عزوم معينة فأين أجدها فى الساب ؟ 
ونقطة أخرى لو تكرمتم اذا طلب منا أن يكون الإتصال استناد حر للبلاطة على الحائط أى دون نقل أية عزوم من الحائط لليلاطة فكيف يمكن نمذجة ذلك فى الساب؟ شكرا لكم على تعاونكم .... وفقكم الله
أتمنى أن أجد الإجابة لديكم


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (25 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269126.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t268384.html


----------



## محمود نظمى (26 يونيو 2011)

أين الردود أيها الأعزاء؟ أنظر المشاركة 1883


----------



## saadmuhsen (1 يوليو 2011)

عندي معلومات كافية عن تحليل المنشأ بواسطة برانامج ايتابس لكن ما عندي مع اي فكرة عن تصميم عن طريق البرنامج يعني ابدأ بوضع النماذج ثم احلل ثم اتوقف رجاء من لديه فيديوهات تصميم ان ينشر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MOHAMED GEZER (2 يوليو 2011)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية ادخال pile cap على الساب وهل تصمم على الساب 2d or 3d من يعرف الجواب يرسله جزاه الله خيرا واذا كانت تصمم 3d فما طريقة ادخالها


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2011)

saadmuhsen قال:


> عندي معلومات كافية عن تحليل المنشأ بواسطة برانامج ايتابس لكن ما عندي مع اي فكرة عن تصميم عن طريق البرنامج يعني ابدأ بوضع النماذج ثم احلل ثم اتوقف رجاء من لديه فيديوهات تصميم ان ينشر ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

لا يتوفر لدي شرح فيديو عن التصميم , وإنما أنصحك بقراءة الملف في الرابط أدناه لأن فيه الكثير عن التصميم وعرض النتائج مع الاشارة إلى أن بداية الملف خاص بالسيف وبعد 40 صفحة كما أذكر يبدأ شرح الايتابس

>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<<


----------



## midobeso88 (3 يوليو 2011)

بكرة الماوس مش بتعمل زوم مش شغاله فى الساب خالص هى مش بايظه بس مبتشتغلش فى الساب ممكن تجاوبنى بسرعه وشكرا جدا على المجهود الجامد ده


----------



## abdelhamed sh (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ينفع انقل شكل extrude اللى بيحصل فى الساب الى الأوتوكاد وليس شكل المنشأ ك elements فقط ولو ينفع أرجو الخطوات


----------



## moka1 (3 يوليو 2011)

عند ادخال كمرة ل sap2000 , و etabs النتائج تكون مختلفة ؟ لماذا
ما هو البرنامج المضمون و يعطى نتائج مضبوطة للكمرات فقط
عند الحل باستخدام ال sap2000 بالنسبة للكمرات يعطى نتائج مختلفة تماما عن wl2/8 , wl2/10,wl2/12 
شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## anass81 (4 يوليو 2011)

moka1 قال:


> عند ادخال كمرة ل sap2000 , و etabs النتائج تكون مختلفة ؟ لماذا
> ما هو البرنامج المضمون و يعطى نتائج مضبوطة للكمرات فقط
> عند الحل باستخدام ال sap2000 بالنسبة للكمرات يعطى نتائج مختلفة تماما عن wl2/8 , wl2/10,wl2/12
> شكرا على الاهتمام



السلام عليكم

اكيد الحل اليدوي يختلف عن الحل باستخدام الحاسب ,وللمزيد , راجع الرابط التالي

توضيحات عن أختلاف نتائج التحليل الأنشائى اليدوى والتحليل ببرامج الكمبيوتر


----------



## عادل2007 (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي لو سمحت عندي مشكلة دائما تواجهني عند رسم الاعمدة في الايتابس للبنايات العالية و هي انها في بعض الاوقات و بعد اكمال التحليل دون اي اخطاء اجد الاعمدة قد انفصلت عن البلاطة مما يظطرني لاعادة رسم و نمذجة المبنى و لم اجد حلا جذريا لهذا الخطأ افيدونا و بارك الله لكم و فيكم 

​


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا يتوفر لدي شرح فيديو عن التصميم , وإنما أنصحك بقراءة الملف في الرابط أدناه لأن فيه الكثير عن التصميم وعرض النتائج مع الاشارة إلى أن بداية الملف خاص بالسيف وبعد 40 صفحة كما أذكر يبدأ شرح الايتابس
> 
> >>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<<



هذا رابط فيه شرح فيديو عن التصميم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256397.html


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ranar (8 يوليو 2011)

كيفية تصميم لبشه مرتكزه على خوازيق واى برنامج افضل فى التصميم


----------



## abdelrahman_ab (8 يوليو 2011)

ارجو رفع اسطوانات للتعليم كيفية التصميم باستخدام الساب
ومعلومات عن برنامج civil2008 ضرووووري


----------



## بشارعرب (8 يوليو 2011)

من المعروف أن قوة القص القاعدي تطبق من منسوب أعلى الأساس وحتى أخر طابق ولكن عند إحتواء المبنى على قبو بجدران مسلحة على كامل المحيط فإن قوة القص تطبق من سقف القبو وحتى الأعلى ولكن إذا كان القبو لا يحوي على جدران خرسانية محيطة فيتم دراسة قوة القص من منسوب الأساسات كون القبو لن يكون كامل الجساءة ، أتمنى ممن قرأهذه المعلومة في أي كود من الكودات العالمية أو الكود السوري أن يورد لي رقم البند وإسم الكود كونه أريد أن أقنع طرف أخر بذلك وشكري مقدماً لجميع الردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Anass88 (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت اخى الفاضل عندى سؤالين : 
الأول : فى برناج الساب عند تعريف قطاع shell فاننا فى تبويبthikness يكون هناك خانتين هما membrane و bending وكنت اتابع شرح أحد المهندسين وكان يقول نحط سمك البلاطة فى هاتين الخانتين ولم يوضح السبب فهل يمكن توضيح الفرق بينهما ؟؟ 
الثانى : ماهو ال compatibility torsion ولماذا يتم اهماله عند تحليل البلاطات الكمرية وما تأثير عدم اهماله وده طبعا من وحى الشرح الخاص بالمهندس محمود زغلل واللى قال ان الكود قال انه يمكن اهماله ؟؟ !! 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## أحمد968 (9 يوليو 2011)

*سؤال في safe 12.3*

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية يا بش مهندس
عندي سؤال في برنامج safe12.3 
عندما أقوم برسم سقف هوردي(المسافة بين الأعصاب520ملم) في اتجاه y ومن ثم أقوم بعمل deteling أجد أن المسافات بين الأعصاب غير مطابقة للواقع و القيم التي أدخلت , بينما لو دخلنا نفس القيم في اتجاهx نجد أن القيم مطابقة للواقع؟


----------



## sea2007 (10 يوليو 2011)

سؤالى فى الetab or sap نفس المشكلة

هل يمكن عمل ال 
cardinal point for shell elemnt 
حيث انى اواجة مشكلة فى حائط خرسانى طولة 5mx0.5m
والدور الذى يلية ستصبح ابعادة 5mx0.3m
طبقا للمتطلبات المعمارى
حاولت كثيرا ولم انجح فى ايجاد اى طريقى فى تمثيل ذلك فى المودل ولم انجح

اذا كان احد لدية اى فكرة نرجو المشاركة


----------



## polestar (11 يوليو 2011)

*Demand Capacity Ratios*

كيف يمكن لبرنامج الساب حساب Demand Capacity Ratios لمنشأ خرساني لان البرنامج يقوم بحساب هذه القيم للمنشأت الفلاذية بينما لا يقوم بحسابها للمنشأت الخرسانية
ارجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fawzy amer (18 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعه كا ما اسطب برنامج الساب يطلعلى error 
انا الويندوز اللى عندى 7
مش عارف ايه المشكله
ياريت اعرف الحل*


----------



## ثائر عيد (19 يوليو 2011)

سؤال إذا تكرمتم
how to make haunch in etabs to carry negative moment and reduce rafter size in gable frame ؟؟


----------



## khalili18 (24 يوليو 2011)

There is a method for make numerical analysis of tunnels an underground structure in Sap2000.


----------



## asd salim (24 يوليو 2011)

khalili18 قال:


> There is a method for make numerical analysis of tunnels an underground structure in Sap2000.


do u mean is there is mothod or u already know the method​


----------



## asd salim (24 يوليو 2011)

khalili18 قال:


> There is a method for make numerical analysis of tunnels an underground structure in Sap2000.


do u mean is there a method ​


----------



## asd salim (24 يوليو 2011)

asd salim قال:


> do u mean is there is mothod or u already know the method​


there r many softwares such as plaxis and phase 2 that can be used in analysis of tunnels​


----------



## fozz (25 يوليو 2011)

الكراك لا يعمل معي 
SAP 2000 v 10.1 Windows 7


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (25 يوليو 2011)

I want to check an example to determine how sap2000 calculate the required steel? with best reguard


----------



## vbabbas (29 يوليو 2011)

salut a tout le mond, j'ai besoin de votre aide sur le logiciel etabs surtout la vérification des résultats de l'etabs selon RPA99 et les moment et l'efort tranchant pour le féraillage des poutres et poteaux,ne soyer pas avare de ma répendre,merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mina anter (6 أغسطس 2011)

*سوال في البلاطات الكمريه*

لوعندي كمرتان متقاطعتان احداهما رئيسيه وتحمل الاخري الثانويه ولهم نفس العمق والعرض والساب عكسهم خلي الثانويه هي اللي شايله وانا عايز اعدلهم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أغسطس 2011)

mina anter قال:


> لوعندي كمرتان متقاطعتان احداهما رئيسيه وتحمل الاخري الثانويه ولهم نفس العمق والعرض والساب عكسهم خلي الثانويه هي اللي شايله وانا عايز اعدلهم


السلام عليكم لكن كيف يكون كمرة شايلة اخرى بنفس المقاييس على الكمرة الرئيسية ان يكون عمقها اكبر اعتقد انك لخبطي الساب فمعدش يميز هو تاني وشكرا


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا جديد في الساب بعد الانتهاء من توصيف العنصر الانشائي وتوصيف الأحمال وعمل أبدا التحليل تأتي لي رساله analysis complete وبعد كده اضغط علي show deformed shape ولا يظهر اي شئ أحاول اظهار الforce or B.M.D ولكن لا يظهر شئ أيضاً علما باني لدي sap2000 V14 وأقوم باتباع شروحات فيديو خطوه خطوه ارجو الافاده


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 أغسطس 2011)

احمد فهمي عثمان قال:


> السلام عليكم انا جديد في الساب بعد الانتهاء من توصيف العنصر الانشائي وتوصيف الأحمال وعمل أبدا التحليل تأتي لي رساله analysis complete وبعد كده اضغط علي show deformed shape ولا يظهر اي شئ أحاول اظهار الforce or B.M.D ولكن لا يظهر شئ أيضاً علما باني لدي sap2000 V14 وأقوم باتباع شروحات فيديو خطوه خطوه ارجو الافاده


السلام عليكم ربما استطعت توصيف كل شىء ولكن مشكلتك في انك ربما لا تعرف اين يجب الدخول حتى تحصل على النتائج فبامكانك من قائمة display ;show tables; structure output يمكنك الحصول على modal information اي كل ما يتعلق ب Modal participatiog mass ratio وهذا يقودك لمعرفة كيف ستتجاوب البناية اثر excitation من جهة x and y وفي اي مود تحصل على النتيجة المرضية كما انك تحصل على response spertrum base reaction في نفس الجدول يمكنك الحصول على كل النتائج سواء على العناصر الفريم كالكمرات او الاعمدة وجدران القص من element output وغير ذلك فيما يتعلق بالنتائج بصورة واضحة اما ان اردت الدياقرام diagramm فبامكانك الحصول عليه عن طربق واجهة الساب حيث تظهر عدة ايكونات على اليمين في الاعلى لاحظ الايكونة الي يكتب تحتها show forces/stresses افتحها وستفهم كل ما يتعلق بالنتائج وهذا بختصار اين يمكنك الحصول على النتائج وشكرا


----------



## احمد فهمي عثمان (11 أغسطس 2011)

الأكوع الأفاضل اصحاب الخبره في الساب 
كيف يمكن عمل تحليل انشائي ببرنامج ساب2000 لعباره صندوقيه ثلاث فتحات 3x2 علما انه يوجد بالساب موديل underground concrete لكن لم استطيع استخدامه يرجي التوضيح بتفاصيل الخطوات للحل شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## hero.89 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم عندي سؤال وهو كيف بنربط بين ال sap2000 و tekla ؟
*


----------



## Mohammad Hegazy (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*عندى سؤال مهم جدا وهو كيف يمكن تمثيل فرق درجات الحراره للبلاطه فى برنامج الساب*

عندى سؤال مهم جدا وهو كيف يمكن تمثيل فرق درجات الحراره للبلاطه فى برنامج الساب حيث أن المنطقه لدينا فرق درجات الحراره بها لا يمكن إهماله كما أننى حاولت فى برنامج الساب لكنه جعل العنصر يتمدد كله أما ما نريده يجعل السطح العلوى من البلاطه يتمدد مما يسبب إجهاد شد بالسطح العلوى وإجهاد ضغط بالسطح السفلى .
أرجو الإفاده لو سمحتم.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Mohammad Hegazy قال:


> عندى سؤال مهم جدا وهو كيف يمكن تمثيل فرق درجات الحراره للبلاطه فى برنامج الساب حيث أن المنطقه لدينا فرق درجات الحراره بها لا يمكن إهماله كما أننى حاولت فى برنامج الساب لكنه جعل العنصر يتمدد كله أما ما نريده يجعل السطح العلوى من البلاطه يتمدد مما يسبب إجهاد شد بالسطح العلوى وإجهاد ضغط بالسطح السفلى .
> أرجو الإفاده لو سمحتم.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا.


السلام عليكم انا ما اعرفه انو * Temperature gradient t2.2 ,يكون على المحور2 وينتج عنه عزوم على المستوى 12 كما ان Temperature gradient t 33 يكون على المحور3 وينتج عنه عزوم على المستوى 13 اما كيف تدخل الاحمال فمثلا اذا كانت لديك درجة الحرارة في الخارج= -5 والداخل = 30 ناخذ 35 بعدها نقسم على تخانة العنصر سواء ان كانت الكمرة ام بلاطة الاسطح والله اعلم


----------



## amrloih (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده في برنامج السيف 
عند رسم حدود البلاطة من سنتر كمره الي اخرى قد لا استطيع تحديد الركن البادي والركن الناهي لوجود عامود معرف يعيق عملية الاختيار فيتنج عندي حدود للبلاطة صغيره ولكن لا تذكر هل هماك تاثير على حسابات التصميم 
والسوال الثاني قمت بادخال نموذج على البرنامج وقمت بتصمية فاخذت عملية التحليل على البرنامج وقت فاق 5 ساعات ولم ينتهي ماهو سبب حدوث ذلك خطا في ادخال البيانات ام ان نسخة البرنامج بها عيب وهل يستغرق عاده كل هذا الوقت


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤالين فى الايتاب*

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ........
لى سؤل فى الايتاب اتمنى الرد على .. 
1- ما الفرق بين ال pire ,الـــــــ spander االلى اعرفة ان الpire تستخدم فى رسم الكور اود اان اعرف متى ا استخدم كل منهم 
2- كيفية تمثيل خزان مائى على الايتااب انا بحثت عن معادلة حمل المياة ومش موجودة زى الساب 
اتمنى االرد على لانى محتار فى الحاجات دى 
:86::86::86:​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ........
> لى سؤل فى الايتاب اتمنى الرد على ..
> 1- ما الفرق بين ال pire ,الـــــــ spander االلى اعرفة ان الpire تستخدم فى رسم الكور اود اان اعرف متى ا استخدم كل منهم
> 2- كيفية تمثيل خزان مائى على الايتااب انا بحثت عن معادلة حمل المياة ومش موجودة زى الساب
> ...



السلام عليكم يتم تسمية احوائط shear wall تسمية pier للحصول على القوى التي تاثر بها وهي عناصر عمودية اما linteau لا اعرف ترجمته فهو قطعة الحائط التي تكون فوق فتحتين يعني بين النافذة السفلى والنافذة العليا وهي عنصر افقي يمكن اعتبارها ككمرة spandel وبعد ان تعطي كل حائط من الاسفل الى الاعلى pier معين مثلا P1 يمكن بعدها الحصول على القوى (P.M3) التي يمكن بعدها تسليح الحائط كما يمكنك الحصول على التسليح مباشرة سواء pier ou spandel اما بخصوص الخزان ربما عليك دراسته على الساب اذ على حد علمي لا يتوفر ذلك على الايتاب وشكرا


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم يتم تسمية احوائط shear wall تسمية pier للحصول على القوى التي تاثر بها وهي عناصر عمودية اما linteau لا اعرف ترجمته فهو قطعة الحائط التي تكون فوق فتحتين يعني بين النافذة السفلى والنافذة العليا وهي عنصر افقي يمكن اعتبارها ككمرة spandel وبعد ان تعطي كل حائط من الاسفل الى الاعلى pier معين مثلا p1 يمكن بعدها الحصول على القوى (p.m3) التي يمكن بعدها تسليح الحائط كما يمكنك الحصول على التسليح مباشرة سواء pier ou spandel اما بخصوص الخزان ربما عليك دراسته على الساب اذ على حد علمي لا يتوفر ذلك على الايتاب وشكرا


 

شكراا الف شكر علىى الرد وسن:75:تواصل باذن االلة :75:


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارجوا الرد على*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اود ان اعرف كيفية تمثيل خطوط التاثير (influncline) على االساب او الايتاب 
ثاانيا : كيفية تمثيل الحمل الحى (حمل سيارة على بلاطة كوبرى ) على الساب 
اتمنى الرد 
ثالثا : كيفية استخراج نوتة حسابية من الساب وعمل التشيك علىى التصميم على الساب
:18::70::56:​


----------



## ابراهيم العشري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

إذا أردت تصميم أساسات لمنشأ على أنها أساسات strip foundation كمرة أسفل الأعمدة مرتبطة ببلاطة يعنى T section باستخدام برنامج السيف كيف تعمل وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ابراهيم العشري قال:


> إذا أردت تصميم أساسات لمنشأ على أنها أساسات strip foundation كمرة أسفل الأعمدة مرتبطة ببلاطة يعنى T section باستخدام برنامج السيف كيف تعمل وشكرا



السلام عليكم اذا انت مثلت الاساسات على اساس انها كمرة سيكون صعبا ان تعطي لهذه الكمرة subgrade ستلاحظ ذلك يجب ان تصمم ك slab والله اعلم لكن انا اصمم الاساسات الطويلة على البروكون اسهل ان كان لديك بروكون ولا تعرف كيف ارشدتك بمثال وشكرا


----------



## gorgoniser (26 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف يمكن إدخال قيمة إجهاد التربة (k) علي برنامج الساب ?


----------



## ًُEng.A-shihab (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله 
المهندسون الافاضل عندي سؤال في برنامج safe حيث وان البرنامج لايتعرف على الاحمال كما هو متعارف عليه بحيث يكون المقايس ثابت في حال تحميل احمال منتظمة لكن في هذه الحالة - معي - لا يظهر مقياس الاحمال منتظم ومع ان التحميل يكون على كامل البلاطة ويكون الحمل منتظم - أي ان القيمة ثابتة - اضافة الى ان التحديد يكون للكل الا ان بعضها لايظهر عليها الحمل ويكون بالقيمة 0 ، كذلك مقياس الحمل يكون متغير أما عند حذف بعض البلاطات يعود الحمل على الشكل الطبيعي ويكون المقياس منتظم وويحدث تغير للالوان.
فما هي المشكلة وماسبب وما الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ارفقت لكم البلاطة في حالة التحميل والتي تظهر فيها المشكلة وكذلك عند حذف بعض البلاطات


أرجو منكم المساعدة فهذه المشكلة سببت لي القلق:11::11::11::87::87::87::87::76::76:


----------



## kastelyano (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ًُeng.a-shihab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياكم الله
> المهندسون الافاضل عندي سؤال في برنامج safe حيث وان البرنامج لايتعرف على الاحمال كما هو متعارف عليه بحيث يكون المقايس ثابت في حال تحميل احمال منتظمة لكن في هذه الحالة - معي - لا يظهر مقياس الاحمال منتظم ومع ان التحميل يكون على كامل البلاطة ويكون الحمل منتظم - أي ان القيمة ثابتة - اضافة الى ان التحديد يكون للكل الا ان بعضها لايظهر عليها الحمل ويكون بالقيمة 0 ، كذلك مقياس الحمل يكون متغير أما عند حذف بعض البلاطات يعود الحمل على الشكل الطبيعي ويكون المقياس منتظم وويحدث تغير للالوان.
> فما هي المشكلة وماسبب وما الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 والله يابش مهندس بتوقع انه هناك خطا في رسم البلاطات او بالاحرى في تداخل بين البلاطات لو اعدت التقسم من جديد للبلاطات ممكن تنحل المشكلة (هناك جزء من البلاطة المرسومة بشكل مائل غير صحي مثل ماهو موجود على الرسم )


----------



## kastelyano (26 سبتمبر 2011)

Anass88 قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحت اخى الفاضل عندى سؤالين :
> الأول : فى برناج الساب عند تعريف قطاع shell فاننا فى تبويبthikness يكون هناك خانتين هما membrane و bending وكنت اتابع شرح أحد المهندسين وكان يقول نحط سمك البلاطة فى هاتين الخانتين ولم يوضح السبب فهل يمكن توضيح الفرق بينهما ؟؟
> الثانى : ماهو ال compatibility torsion ولماذا يتم اهماله عند تحليل البلاطات الكمرية وما تأثير عدم اهماله وده طبعا من وحى الشرح الخاص بالمهندس محمود زغلل واللى قال ان الكود قال انه يمكن اهماله ؟؟ !!
> شكرا جزيلا لك


نضع سمك البلاطة في الخانتين بشكل متساوي في اغلب الاحوال لان السماكة التي توضع في bending تؤخذ في حساب الانعطاف اما membrane تؤخذ في حساب الثقب والقص على ما اعتقد والفرق بيتوضح في حسابات برنامج السيف


----------



## kastelyano (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ENG_MOH0 قال:


> هل هناك طريقة تمكننا من ادخال الرسومات من الاوتوكاد الي الايتاب مثل الساب؟


 الادخال مثل الساب بالظبط ممكن ادخل المحاور او انا اتبع استخدام 3d ومن ثم اقوم بوضع الاعمدة والجسور فوق الرسمة التى ادخلتها واخيرا احذف الرسمة فيبقى الاعمدة والجسور التى وضعتها طريقة سريعة ودقيقة للمحافظة على الشكل المعماري


----------



## kastelyano (26 سبتمبر 2011)

dta قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم حبيت افهم تأثير ال local axis على ابعاد القطاع في sap 14
> يعني اذا حبيت اعمل assign لقطاع عامود دايما البعد الكبير يكون للعمق
> مثال عامود ابعاده 70x25
> ...


 اخي من المهم جدا يكن اتجاه المقطع الاصلي مطابق للاتجاه الموجود على المخطط من اجل العزوم وصلابة المنشاء وفي بعض الحالاات الخاصة ممكن عمل دوران للاعمدة ولكن الافضلى دائما ادخال مقطع العامود في تخصيص المقاطع بشكل مطابق للرسم والابتعاد عن التدوير قدر الامكان لانه في عملية التدوير يدور المقطع ويبقى اتجاه العزم على ماهو عليه


----------



## tete321 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخووه الاعزاااء في ملتقنااا العزيززززز

عندي مشكله في برنامج السيف , فبعد ادخااال جميع المدخلات للبلاطه والعامود و الا الكمرات و الاحمال , اقووم بلضغط على run analysis للتحليل الا انه تظهر رساله وجود خطا حسب الصوره الموضحه . ةقد ارفقت النوذج من السيف 
ارجووو من الاخوووان المساعده وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس عامر (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الملف المرفق للسيف ليس هو ملف سيف ولا ادري اي نوع ملف هو على العموم ارفق لنا ملف سيف الخاص وعندها نحل لك مشكلتك


----------



## مهندس عامر (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملف*

اخي العزيز الملف المرفق للسيف ليس هو ملف سيف ولا ادري اي نوع ملف هو على العموم ارفق لنا ملف سيف الخاص وعندها نحل لك مشكلتك


----------



## kurdo (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد التحية
حبذا لو استفدت من المهندسين الافاضل بمايلي:

مافائدة التحليل الستاتيكي للمنشأ وكيف اتحقق منه وكيف أخرج جداوله وأعلم أنه محقق
وكيف تؤثر مخرجات جداوله على الاعمدة والجوائز ....


كيف يتم التحقق من كفاية الأعمدة والجوائز على التسليح وأنها محققة
هل نقوم بعمل ديافرامات في التحليل الستاتيكي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kurdo (2 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا في برنامج ايتابس


----------



## tete321 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> اخي العزيز الملف المرفق للسيف ليس هو ملف سيف ولا ادري اي نوع ملف هو على العموم ارفق لنا ملف سيف الخاص وعندها نحل لك مشكلتك



مهندس عاامر مشكوور على تفاااعلك واسئل الله ان يثيبكب
بالنسبه للملف فهو ملف مضغوط علة صيغه WINAR ويمكن فتح بواسطه winzip


----------



## kurdo (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد التحية
حبذا لو استفدت من المهندسين الافاضل حول برنامج ايتابس بمايلي: 

مافائدة التحليل الستاتيكي للمنشأ وكيف اتحقق منه وكيف أخرج جداوله وأعلم أنه محقق 
وكيف تؤثر مخرجات جداوله على الاعمدة والجوائز ....


كيف يتم التحقق من كفاية الأعمدة والجوائز على التسليح وأنها محققة 
هل نقوم بعمل ديافرامات في التحليل الستاتيكي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kurdo (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اجوبتكم ياجماعة الخير


----------



## kurdo (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم الإجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kurdo (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم الإجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kurdo (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد التحية
حبذا لو استفدت من المهندسين الافاضل حول برنامج ايتابس بمايلي: 

مافائدة التحليل الستاتيكي للمنشأ وكيف اتحقق منه وكيف أخرج جداوله وأعلم أنه محقق 
وكيف تؤثر مخرجات جداوله على الاعمدة والجوائز ....


هل نقوم بعمل ديافرامات في التحليل الستاتيكي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kurdo (4 أكتوبر 2011)

سأضيف بعض النقاط الأخرى الغير واضحة عندي
حبذا لو استفدت من المهندسين الافاضل حول برنامج ايتابس بمايلي: 

مافائدة التحليل الستاتيكي للمنشأ وكيف اتحقق منه وكيف أخرج جداوله وأعلم أنه محقق 

وكيف تؤثر مخرجات جداوله على الاعمدة والجوائز ....
وهل يكفي الاستعانة ببرنامج ايتابس من حيث التسليح والحولات على الاعمدة والجوائز أم يفضل حسابها ببرامج وطرق أخرى
[*]في حال بلاطة هوردي ماهي قيمة الحمولة التصميمية التي يجب ادخالها في البرنامج للحصول على مخطط الألوان أم لاحاجة لذلك ويجب حسابها يدوياً
هل نقوم بعمل ديافرامات في التحليل الستاتيكي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم



> مافائدة التحليل الستاتيكي للمنشأ وكيف اتحقق منه وكيف أخرج جداوله وأعلم أنه محقق


التحليل الاستاتيكي هو طريقة التحليل الاصل المستخدمة لايجاد تاثير الاحمال على العناصر الانشائية ويستخدم لحساب تاثير الاحمال ذات الطبيعة الاستاتيكية بطبعها مثل الاحمال الميتة وللاحمال التي يمكن اعتبارها ساكنة لضعف تاثيرها الديناميكي مثل الاحمال الحية وللتسهيل والتبسيط قد نقوم بعمل تحليل استاتيكي للحمال ذات التاثير الديناميكي في كثير من الحالات..


> وكيف تؤثر مخرجات جداوله على الاعمدة والجوائز ....


نتائج التحليل الستاتيكي هي المستخدمة في حساب التسليح واختبار مدى صلاحية المقطع فالنتائج مطلوب اساسي لتصميم المقطع 


> وهل يكفي الاستعانة ببرنامج ايتابس من حيث التسليح والحولات على الاعمدة والجوائز أم يفضل حسابها ببرامج وطرق أخرى


لك ان تحسبها باي شيء فقط المهم ان تكون مستوعب لما يقوم به البرنامج ..تذكر البرامج اداة وليست شريك لك في عملك...


> في حال بلاطة هوردي ماهي قيمة الحمولة التصميمية التي يجب ادخالها في البرنامج للحصول على مخطط الألوان أم لاحاجة لذلك ويجب حسابها يدوياً


مثل بقية البلاطات ..الحمولة الميتة والحية وبقية الاحمال وتقوم بعمل النموذج ودراسته والتاكد من صلاحية الابعاد وحساب التسليح اللازم...


> هل نقوم بعمل ديافرامات في التحليل الستاتيكي


المرجع الكود ..الديافرام يستخدم عند التحليل على الاحمال الجانبية في حالات معينة..الكود يفصل متى يتم تطبيقه سواء في التحليل الستاتيكي او الديناميكي


----------



## ghaedan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى فاضل.هل نستطيع استخدام sap2000لتصميم وتحليل space frame
جزاك الله


----------



## خالد طاهر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

إخواني الأحبة برجاء حد يشرح لي كيفية عمل ترقيم معين للأعمدة في سيف12


----------



## hesham13 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يتم عمل حالات تحميل علي بلاطات السقف في ساب أو ساف


----------



## asd salim (14 أكتوبر 2011)

for thick shear walls, wil we take the center line or the inner or out face whn we analyse the strucure


----------



## asd salim (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ghaedan قال:


> اخى فاضل.هل نستطيع استخدام sap2000لتصميم وتحليل space frame
> جزاك الله


 ya sure u can easily...​


----------



## asd salim (14 أكتوبر 2011)

hesham13 قال:


> كيف يتم عمل حالات تحميل علي بلاطات السقف في ساب أو ساف


​ pls its soo easy..pls try to watch any movie about sap or etab or safe..u can learn tht soo quick and easy


----------



## asd salim (14 أكتوبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لكن كيف يكون كمرة شايلة اخرى بنفس المقاييس على الكمرة الرئيسية ان يكون عمقها اكبر اعتقد انك لخبطي الساب فمعدش يميز هو تاني وشكرا


 
hi Eng fatma
this condition my happen at design
where two beams of same dimensions may intersect in perpendicular dirction where no colums beneath them


----------



## 3la2fawzy (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*ارجو المساعده*

لو سمحتوا عندى مشكله فى برنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14 
انا كل اما اشتغل على البرنامج وادخل كل المدخلات صح بيطلعلى خطاء ولا يعطى نتائج علما بانى متاكد ان المدخلات صحيحه فا مش عارف المشكله فين ارجو الافاده


----------



## asd salim (15 أكتوبر 2011)

3la2fawzy قال:


> لو سمحتوا عندى مشكله فى برنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14
> انا كل اما اشتغل على البرنامج وادخل كل المدخلات صح بيطلعلى خطاء ولا يعطى نتائج علما بانى متاكد ان المدخلات صحيحه فا مش عارف المشكله فين ارجو الافاده


 pls send to us the file so we can check it.regards​


----------



## engheba84 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أول أود ان اشكرك على ما قمت بشرحه ولكنى أوجه مشكله فى الحصول على برامج sap ,safe ,etap حيث أن االكمبيوتر خاصتى 64bit و عتدما أقوم بتنزيل الساب أو سيف فانها لا تعمل أرجو أفاده أو أرشادى لاى موقع للدخول عليه و تنزيل البرامج


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

3la2fawzy قال:


> لو سمحتوا عندى مشكله فى برنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14
> انا كل اما اشتغل على البرنامج وادخل كل المدخلات صح بيطلعلى خطاء ولا يعطى نتائج علما بانى متاكد ان المدخلات صحيحه فا مش عارف المشكله فين ارجو الافاده


السلام عليكم اعتقد ان المشكلة في البرنامج نفسه الكراك تبعو انا دخت لحتى لقيت البرنامج الوحيد الي تنصب جيد فلا تقلق المشكلة في البرنامج والله اعلم



engheba84 قال:


> أول أود ان اشكرك على ما قمت بشرحه ولكنى أوجه مشكله فى الحصول على برامج sap ,safe ,etap حيث أن االكمبيوتر خاصتى 64bit و عتدما أقوم بتنزيل الساب أو سيف فانها لا تعمل أرجو أفاده أو أرشادى لاى موقع للدخول عليه و تنزيل البرامج



من الاحسن طرح الموضوع خرج هنا في الهندسة المدنية عام او ملتقى البرامج والانترنيت


----------



## shaymaa222 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت أخى اريد أن أعرف كيفية تصميم الفلات سلاب على برنامج safe12
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hiba.a (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*عند دراسة المنشآت المعدنية بواسطة ببرنامج SAP عند تعريف الحمولات الميتة هل أضع عامل إضافة الوزن الذاتي Self Weight Multiplier تساوي /1/ أم /0/ *​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

hiba.a قال:


> *عند دراسة المنشآت المعدنية بواسطة ببرنامج SAP عند تعريف الحمولات الميتة هل أضع عامل إضافة الوزن الذاتي Self Weight Multiplier تساوي /1/ أم /0/ *​


السلام عليكم سواء كانت المنشات معدنية ام خرسانية معنى self weight=1 يعني انك عند تعريف القطاعات سيتولى البرنامج حساب الوزن الذاتي لعنصرالقطاع اذا وضعته =0 عليك حاسبه يدويا وهذا ان اردت ان تتعب والله اعلم


----------



## hiba.a (16 أكتوبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم سواء كانت المنشات معدنية ام خرسانية معنى self weight=1 يعني انك عند تعريف القطاعات سيتولى البرنامج حساب الوزن الذاتي لعنصرالقطاع اذا وضعته =0 عليك حاسبه يدويا وهذا ان اردت ان تتعب والله اعلم


*
أردت التأكد فقط أعلم ذلك لكنني سمعت أنه في المنشآت المعدنية لا داعي لوضع المعامل مساوياً الواحد لأن البرنامج يقوم بحسابه تلقائياً وذلك عند استيراد البروفيل من المكتبة الجاهزة هل هذا صحيح ؟
يمكن أن تكون هناك مشلكة عند وضع القيمة مساوية الواحد فيقوم البرنامج بإضافة الوزن الذاتي مرتين ما رأيك ؟ *​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

hiba.a قال:


> *
> أردت التأكد فقط أعلم ذلك لكنني سمعت أنه في المنشآت المعدنية لا داعي لوضع المعامل مساوياً الواحد لأن البرنامج يقوم بحسابه تلقائياً وذلك عند استيراد البروفيل من المكتبة الجاهزة هل هذا صحيح ؟
> يمكن أن تكون هناك مشلكة عند وضع القيمة مساوية الواحد فيقوم البرنامج بإضافة الوزن الذاتي مرتين ما رأيك ؟ *​


انا جد اسفة لانو انا قلتها من باب المنطق اذ انا لم اتعامل بالمنشات المعدنية اتمنى ان يجيبك احد تاني يمكنك لتاكد اخذ مثال بسيط وحساب وزنه بالبرنامج وقارنيه بالعمل يدويا للتاكد فقط وشكرا


----------



## hiba.a (16 أكتوبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا جد اسفة لانو انا قلتها من باب المنطق اذ انا لم اتعامل بالمنشات المعدنية اتمنى ان يجيبك احد تاني يمكنك لتاكد اخذ مثال بسيط وحساب وزنه بالبرنامج وقارنيه بالعمل يدويا للتاكد فقط وشكرا



*ولا يهمك مافي مشكلة أبداً ... 
شكراً جزيلاً لك على استجابتك 
*​


----------



## م_وفاء (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي المهندس احمد عبد الرحيم عند الضغط على الرابط يفتح صفحة لتصطيب صفحة ويب او شئ من هذا القبيل وليس شرح للساب ارجو المساعدة


----------



## hiba.a (19 أكتوبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا جد اسفة لانو انا قلتها من باب المنطق اذ انا لم اتعامل بالمنشات المعدنية اتمنى ان يجيبك احد تاني يمكنك لتاكد اخذ مثال بسيط وحساب وزنه بالبرنامج وقارنيه بالعمل يدويا للتاكد فقط وشكرا



*،

قمت بالتأكد من محاضرات المهندس محمود زغلل حيث أنه وضع القيمة صفر .......
لكنني إلى الآن غير مقتنعة حيث أنني وضعت القيمة صفر وقمت بتحليل الجائز الشبكي و عرض نتائج ردود الأفعال تحت تأثير dl فقط دون إدخال أي قوى على المنشأ فالقيم كانت صفر 
فلو كان البرنامج يقوم بحساب الوزن الذاتي تلقائياً لكانت ظهرت قيم أوزان العناصر على الأقل .
الرجاء من المطلعين الرد وشكراً 

،*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لتوضيح كيفية استعمال قطاع non prismatic ناخذ مثال كمرة ذات قطاعات متغيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى
ولكن عندى مشكلة اننى نفذت كل ما هو مطلوب ولكن الشكل يظهر دائما كما الصورة المرفقة ولا ادرى اين الخطأ


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى
> ولكن عندى مشكلة اننى نفذت كل ما هو مطلوب ولكن الشكل يظهر دائما كما الصورة المرفقة ولا ادرى اين الخطأ


 
اهلا زعيم عيدك مبارك وكل عام وانت وكل اعظاء ملتقانا بخير وكل الامة الاسلامية ,فيما يتعلق بهذه النقطة ربما انت رحت على insetion point وزحزحت beam من مكانها وحطيتها middle center يمكنك ان تجعلها على رقم 8 اي top center 
 اعتقد انو هذا السبب وشكرا


----------



## asd salim (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*thx alottttt*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اهلا زعيم عيدك مبارك وكل عام وانت وكل اعظاء ملتقانا بخير وكل الامة الاسلامية ,فيما يتعلق بهذه النقطة ربما انت رحت على insetion point وزحزحت beam من مكانها وحطيتها middle center يمكنك ان تجعلها على رقم 8 اي top center
> اعتقد انو هذا السبب وشكرا


كل عام وانت وكل الأمة الاسلامية بخير
أشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد ولكنى ما فهمتش انت قصدك ايه
على الرغم من احترافى لبرنامج الساب بصورة احمد الله عليها الا ان موضوع القطاع المتغير لم اصل فيه لشيء حتى الان
لو ممكن عندك ملف ساب فيه انشاء قطاع متغير بحيث يظهر فى النهاية بنفس الصورة التى قمت انت بالشرح عليها 
ارجو منك ان ترفعيه هنا لأرى اين الخطأ من جانبى
وشكرا لك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كل عام وانت وكل الأمة الاسلامية بخير
> أشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد ولكنى ما فهمتش انت قصدك ايه
> على الرغم من احترافى لبرنامج الساب بصورة احمد الله عليها الا ان موضوع القطاع المتغير لم اصل فيه لشيء حتى الان
> لو ممكن عندك ملف ساب فيه انشاء قطاع متغير بحيث يظهر فى النهاية بنفس الصورة التى قمت انت بالشرح عليها
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اعتقد انو الصورة التي ارفقتها تدل على انك وصلت الى نمذجت القطاع فقط انت تابع معي هده الخطوة وسترى انك راح تحصل على نفس النمذجة الي انا عملتها لبين ما ارفعلك الملف انت فقط بعد ما تعمل select على القطاع ادخل على assign :frame:insertion point راح تلاحظ انو cardinal point هو في 10(centroid) بعدين drop-down list غيرو على 8(top center) وراح ينزل لتحت اقصد beam هذا كل شيء وشكرا وهذا الملف على ساب 14.0.0 لو في اي خدمة اقدر اقدمها مفيش مشكلة انا في الخدمة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد انو الصورة التي ارفقتها تدل على انك وصلت الى نمذجت القطاع فقط انت تابع معي هده الخطوة وسترى انك راح تحصل على نفس النمذجة الي انا عملتها لبين ما ارفعلك الملف انت فقط بعد ما تعمل select على القطاع ادخل على assign :frame:insertion point راح تلاحظ انو cardinal point هو في 10(centroid) بعدين drop-down list غيرو على 8(top center) وراح ينزل لتحت اقصد beam هذا كل شيء وشكرا وهذا الملف على ساب 14.0.0 لو في اي خدمة اقدر اقدمها مفيش مشكلة انا في الخدمة


من يوم عرفناك بالملتقى وانت خدومة ولا تبخلى على احد بالمساعدة :84: :84:
شكرا جزيلا لك وساحاول واتابع الرد معك ان شاء الله :81:
اما عن اصدار الساب فانا استخدم الاصدار 15.1 ....... ما تقلقيش


----------



## hafez (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*تغيير عوامل الكود*

كيف أغير عوامل الكود في الايتابس لتتوافق مع الكود العربي السوري
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

hafez قال:


> كيف أغير عوامل الكود في الايتابس لتتوافق مع الكود العربي السوري
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم انا ما اعرفه انه يمكنك ادخال التعديلات حيث ما تشاء حتى تتمشى مع الكود لديكم اولها مثلا ان تدخل على define :material proprieties ومن ثم تعدل في خصائص الخرسانة التي ستعمل بها دراستك ومن اهم الخصائص modulus of elasticity لانها تاثر على النتائج ,يمكنك كذلك عند تعريف القطاعات ان تغير عند set modifiers بما يتوافق مع الكود عندكم وساضرب لك مثلا عندنا الكود يتماشى مع eurocode 2-1992 ومن قائمة optionreferences:concrete frame design يوجد هذين الباميتر الي في الاسفل والتي تخص فقط النتائج مع static combinasons 
















اما باستخدام dynamic combinations نغير البراميتر لتصير كما تراها فوق

نقطة اخرى عند تعريف static load فمن define :static load يمكنك ان تعرف quake laod كما تعرفونه في الكود لديكم فمثلا احنا نستعمل user coefficient ونحسب *c *التي بالكود وهذا ليس عدد ثابت انه خاصية المنشا 





كما يمكنك الدخول من قائمة design ان تحدد الcombanisons التي عرفتها سابقا والغاء التي يخصصها الايتاب 

















هذا والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد انو الصورة التي ارفقتها تدل على انك وصلت الى نمذجت القطاع فقط انت تابع معي هده الخطوة وسترى انك راح تحصل على نفس النمذجة الي انا عملتها لبين ما ارفعلك الملف انت فقط بعد ما تعمل select على القطاع ادخل على assign :frame:insertion point راح تلاحظ انو cardinal point هو في 10(centroid) بعدين drop-down list غيرو على 8(top center) وراح ينزل لتحت اقصد beam هذا كل شيء وشكرا وهذا الملف على ساب 14.0.0 لو في اي خدمة اقدر اقدمها مفيش مشكلة انا في الخدمة





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> من يوم عرفناك بالملتقى وانت خدومة ولا تبخلى على احد بالمساعدة :84: :84:
> شكرا جزيلا لك وساحاول واتابع الرد معك ان شاء الله :81:
> اما عن اصدار الساب فانا استخدم الاصدار 15.1 ....... ما تقلقيش


حقيقة انا مش عارف اشكرك كما تستحقين
انا نفذت ما ذكرتيه وفعلا وصلت لنتيجة مذهلة اظهرت اننى ما زلت اجهل هذا البرنامج العبقرى
عموما اكرر شكرى لك وامتنانى لمجهودك الجبار فى هذا الباب
طلب أخير هل لديك جدول يبين معاملات المرونة modelus of plasticity (e) للمواد المختلفة ؟؟؟
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حقيقة انا مش عارف اشكرك كما تستحقين
> انا نفذت ما ذكرتيه وفعلا وصلت لنتيجة مذهلة اظهرت اننى ما زلت اجهل هذا البرنامج العبقرى
> عموما اكرر شكرى لك وامتنانى لمجهودك الجبار فى هذا الباب
> طلب أخير هل لديك جدول يبين معاملات المرونة modelus of plasticity (e) للمواد المختلفة ؟؟؟
> شكرا مرة اخرى


 
اكيد كلنا يجهل امورا عدة حتى نتذكر دايما

(_وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ_ مِنْ _الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً_) المهم نساعد بعضنا ولهذا وجد الملتقى 

زعيم ارى انك تبالغ في شكري مو بالعادة :87::81: 

بخصوص modulud of elasticity not platicity حسابه يختلف من كود لاخر فمثلا احنا عندنا 




وانتو على ما اعتقد





لهذا الجدول ان وجدنه لن يفيدك اليس كذلك ؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك وتحياتي


----------



## hafez (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*إلى محترفي الايتابس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
لقد قمت بنمذة بناء مكون من 8 طوابق وقبو حيث بلاطة القبو سماكتها 20 سنتمر و باقي البلاطات هوري وعندما قمت بتحليل النموذج ظهرت لي بعض المشكلة التالية
العزم فوق العمود ( تقاطع المحور C مع المحور 4 ) على يمنه موجب وعلى يساره سالب كما في الملف المرفق :

أرجو عرض مخطط العزم عند ELVation 4 ليتضح لكم ذلك 


أرجو المساعدة.


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## anass81 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حقيقة انا مش عارف اشكرك كما تستحقين
> انا نفذت ما ذكرتيه وفعلا وصلت لنتيجة مذهلة اظهرت اننى ما زلت اجهل هذا البرنامج العبقرى
> عموما اكرر شكرى لك وامتنانى لمجهودك الجبار فى هذا الباب
> طلب أخير هل لديك جدول يبين معاملات المرونة modelus of plasticity (e) للمواد المختلفة ؟؟؟
> شكرا مرة اخرى


 
السلام عليكم

ما هي المواد المختلفة التي تريدها؟

راجع الجدول في الرابط ادناه لعله يفيدك يا زعيم

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young's_modulus


----------



## wael-b (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لديك استفسار عن ال set modifiers للعناصر المختلفة (جسور أعمدة جدران ...) في الأيتابس على أي اساس يتم وضع القيم وماتأثير ذلك على النتائج


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لبرامج الساب والايتاب تمتاز بالدقة والمرونة بالتحليل ولكن المشكلة بالتصميم حيث ان مخرجات التصميم تكاد تكون بسيطة والبرنامج لا يقوم برسم شكل العتبة او البلاطة بعد التصميم او حتى لايقوم بتوزيع حديد التسليح فقط يكتفي بذكر مساحة حديد التسليح ربما تكون هناك طريقة لاستخراج توزيع حديد التسليح بالنسبة للعزم والقص يقوم بها البرنامج وليس لي علم بها ارجو افادتي ....مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hossam sultan (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤالى فى برنامج السيف 12
1- ما قيمة ال design strips
2-كيف يتم اضافتها 
3- ما الاسس الواجب اتباعها عند اضافتها
4- هل يمكن الاستغناء عنها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Samer Hannawayya (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد لاحظت في برنامج ETAB يقوم بتوزيع الحمل من الSlab الى الBeam بالاتجاه الطويل اكثر من الاتجاه القصير وهذا عكس نظرية Two way solid slab supported by beams ارجو التصحيح ان كنت على خطأ وهل هناك طريقة لتغير توزيع احمال البلاطات Slab


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 نوفمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما هي المواد المختلفة التي تريدها؟
> 
> ...


عمنا الكبير الدكتور انس
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا واسال الله ان يثبت اخواننا فى سوريا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اكيد كلنا يجهل امورا عدة حتى نتذكر دايما
> 
> (_وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ_ مِنْ _الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً_) المهم نساعد بعضنا ولهذا وجد الملتقى
> 
> ...



الحقيقة كلها اننى فوجئت بهذا المجهود الجبار فى هذا الباب الذى لم احظى بشرف المشاركة فيه قبل ذلك
ووجدت اننى بعد كل هذه المدة لا افقه كثيرا فى برامج csi :70::70:ووجدت اننى محتاج ارجع مرة اخرى لمقاعد الدراسة :16::16:
شكرا لك ولمؤسس هذا الباب وللدكتور انس
تحياتى


----------



## wael-b (17 نوفمبر 2011)

wael-b قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار عن ال set modifiers للعناصر المختلفة (جسور أعمدة جدران ...) في الأيتابس على أي اساس يتم وضع القيم وماتأثير ذلك على النتائج




أتمنى الرد على استفساري


----------



## anass81 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

wael-b قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لديك استفسار عن ال set modifiers للعناصر المختلفة (جسور أعمدة جدران ...) في الأيتابس على أي اساس يتم وضع القيم وماتأثير ذلك على النتائج


 
السلام عليكم

راجع الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=89906


----------



## الابن الصغير (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الساده المهندسين الافاضل 

ممكن حد يقول لى كيفية تسطيب الساب فرشن 11 اذاى 

حيث اننى قمت بتسطيبه وقمت بتشغيله والبرنامج فتح بس مشتغلش وظهرت لى رساله


license not found
error#17
probably no servers running
program will terminate

ok
حيث ان البرنامج مرفق معه الباتش
ومنيش لاقى ايكونة كمبيوتر اند ستركشر فى البروجرام فيل


اى اننى قمت بتسطيبه (نكست نكست نكست على طول ) ولم افعل شىء غير ذلك

ارجوكم افادتى 

حياكم الله


----------



## anass81 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

hafez قال:


> كيف أغير عوامل الكود في الايتابس لتتوافق مع الكود العربي السوري
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

ما هي العوامل التي تريد تغييرها ؟

على العموم , هذا رابط لنوطة مفيدة لك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=107464


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الابن الصغير قال:


> الساده المهندسين الافاضل
> 
> ممكن حد يقول لى كيفية تسطيب الساب فرشن 11 اذاى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم انا لم افهم ما عملت ولكن هل عملت copy للباتش ثم تدخل على C :computers and structurs :etabs تعمل paste في ملف الايتاب ثم تنقر على الباتش هل عملت هذا ؟انا نسيت الفيرجن 11 انا معي الفيرجن 14 ولكن الزعيم وصل الى الفرجن 15 :4:
اتمنى ان تنجح في تسطيبه وشكرا


----------



## الابن الصغير (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا لم افهم ما عملت ولكن هل عملت copy للباتش ثم تدخل على C :computers and structurs :etabs تعمل paste في ملف الايتاب ثم تنقر على الباتش هل عملت هذا ؟انا نسيت الفيرجن 11 انا معي الفيرجن 14 ولكن الزعيم وصل الى الفرجن 15 :4:
> اتمنى ان تنجح في تسطيبه وشكرا




انا نجحت فى تسطيب الساب فيرشن 11 فى مكان اخر غير ال c وقمت بلصق الباتش فى هذا المكان والبرنامج اشتغل ولكننى اغلقت البرنامج ثم فتحته فظهرت لى رساله تقول 

run-time error

invalid procedure o argument

ok

ارجو المساعده


----------



## hafez (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا يافاطمة على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hafez (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا لك على هذه النوطة القيمة


----------



## سوسو9سوسو9 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم ضروري تصميم 2way ribbed slab على sap200014


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

سوسو9سوسو9 قال:


> لو سمحتم ضروري تصميم 2way ribbed slab على sap200014


السلام عليكم اعتقد ياسوسو9سوسو9 ان نمذجة 2way ribbed slab هو كالاتي 
عند تعريف rib يمكنك من create secondary beam in region or at clicks و من max spacing تختار spacing ونرسم الاعصاب في اتجاه parallel to y or R ثم نرسم من الجهة التانبة parallel to x or T نرسم البلاطة ونعرفها على اساس membrane يتم تقسيم البلاطة بعد اخفاء الاعصاب واختيار البلاطة ثم assign: Shell area ;area object Mesh option ثم من view .set building view options يمكن رئيت البلاطة مقسمة وعند اعادة ظهور الكمرات كلها واختيارها مع البلاطة الذهاب الى assign: frame/line: use line for floor meshing هذا وعند اختيار البلاطة كعنصر shell عليكي يا سوسو 9سوسو9 عمل mesh كالاتي assign: Shell area ;area object Mesh option:
auto mesh object into structural element :futher subdivision automesh with maximum element size اتمنى انكي تابعتيني سوسو9 سوسو9 انا هذا الي طلع معي اتمنى ان تعملي الامر الاخير حتى يتسنى لك عمل diaphragm لان عمل diaphragm في membrane ليس صحيحا والله اعلم وتحياتي لك سوس9سوس9


----------



## goldbeeerg (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الأخوة الأفاضل
قمت بحل Truss 2D على برنامج SAP2000
و عند تصدير الـ Axial Forces في صورة جدول 
تظهر كل قوة مرتين لنفس الضلع... مرة قوة شد و أخرى ضغط كما بالصورة


----------



## sharawi civil (21 نوفمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد ياسوسو9سوسو9 ان نمذجة 2way ribbed slab هو كالاتي
> عند تعريف rib يمكنك من create secondary beam in region or at clicks و من max spacing تختار spacing ونرسم الاعصاب في اتجاه parallel to y or r ثم نرسم من الجهة التانبة parallel to x or t نرسم البلاطة ونعرفها على اساس membrane يتم تقسيم البلاطة بعد اخفاء الاعصاب واختيار البلاطة ثم assign: Shell area ;area object mesh option ثم من view .set building view options يمكن رئيت البلاطة مقسمة وعند اعادة ظهور الكمرات كلها واختيارها مع البلاطة الذهاب الى assign: Frame/line: Use line for floor meshing هذا وعند اختيار البلاطة كعنصر shell عليكي يا سوسو 9سوسو9 عمل mesh كالاتي assign: Shell area ;area object mesh option:
> Auto mesh object into structural element :futher subdivision automesh with maximum element size اتمنى انكي تابعتيني سوسو9 سوسو9 انا هذا الي طلع معي اتمنى ان تعملي الامر الاخير حتى يتسنى لك عمل diaphragm لان عمل diaphragm في membrane ليس صحيحا والله اعلم وتحياتي لك سوس9سوس9


الاخت/ فاطمة
بعد التحية
ارجو ترتيب الخطوات في نقاط مرقمة و أن يكون الامر المكتوب باللغة الانجليزية في سطر منفصل
بعد توضيح الخطوة باللغة العربية حتى يسهل فهم الخطوات وطريقة النمذجة .
ولك خالص التحية والشكر على مجهودك في الرد على الاستفسارات في هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## anass81 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

sharawi civil قال:


> الاخت/ فاطمة
> بعد التحية
> ارجو ترتيب الخطوات في نقاط مرقمة و أن يكون الامر المكتوب باللغة الانجليزية في سطر منفصل
> بعد توضيح الخطوة باللغة العربية حتى يسهل فهم الخطوات وطريقة النمذجة .
> ولك خالص التحية والشكر على مجهودك في الرد على الاستفسارات في هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله كل خير .



check below


​ المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاطمةالمهاجرة 

_السلام عليكم اعتقد ياسوسو9سوسو9 ان نمذجة 2way ribbed slab هو كالاتي 
عند تعريف rib يمكنك من create secondary beam in region or at clicks
و من max spacing تختار spacing 
ونرسم الاعصاب في اتجاه parallel to y or r 
ثم نرسم من الجهة التانبة parallel to x or t 
نرسم البلاطة ونعرفها على اساس membrane 
يتم تقسيم البلاطة بعد اخفاء الاعصاب 
واختيار البلاطة ثم
assign: Shell area ;area object mesh option 
ثم من view .set building view options 
يمكن رئيت البلاطة مقسمة 
وعند اعادة ظهور الكمرات كلها واختيارها مع البلاطة الذهاب الى
assign: Frame/line: Use line for floor meshing 
هذا وعند اختيار البلاطة كعنصر shell عليكي يا سوسو 9سوسو9 عمل mesh كالاتي 
assign: Shell area ;area object mesh option:
Auto mesh object into structural element :
futher subdivision automesh with maximum element size 
اتمنى انكي تابعتيني سوسو9 سوسو9 انا هذا الي طلع معي اتمنى ان تعملي الامر الاخير حتى يتسنى لك عمل diaphragm لان عمل diaphragm في membrane ليس صحيحا والله اعلم وتحياتي لك 
_


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخ انس انك منظم ماشاء الله ,ماكتبته انا يشبه المسودة اليس كذلك؟ معذرة ساراعي ذلك مرة القادمة désolée


----------



## hafez (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نسبة مساهمة جدران القص في مقاومة الزلازل*

كيف أعرف نسبة مساهمة الجدران القصية لمقاومة قوى الزلازل في برنامج الايتابس


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 نوفمبر 2011)

hafez قال:


> كيف أعرف نسبة مساهمة الجدران القصية لمقاومة قوى الزلازل في برنامج الايتابس



السلام عليكم انا الان عندي مشكلة مع ويندوز7 منذ ايام سطبته لكن ساحاول ان اجيبك دون تاكد من الامر اذا اردت حساب قوى القص التي تاخذها حوائط القص يمكنك اختيار كل حواءط القص مع العقد و اعطائها اسم 


 assign
groupe nam
اختر اي اسم مثلا wt
ثم الذهاب الى define
section cuts
من add section cut و عند كلمة group يمكنك ان تختار wt
diplay :show tables ستلاحظ عند analysis results سطر جديد يتعلق ب Section Cut forces لا تنسى اختيار combos التي تخص التحليل الديناميكي وستجد قوى القص التي تعود للحطان اتمنى انني لم اخطا لانو بالعادة وقت انا اجيب اعمل مثال امامي للتاكد مما اقول حتى لا pour ne pas vous induire en erreur


----------



## حسن طاهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## سوسو9سوسو9 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اختي فاطمة المهاجرة بشكرك جدا على المساعدة افدتيني كان عندي امتحان وما كان الدكتور شارح الشي والحمدلله أديت الامتحان منيح 
اخي انس شكرا ع توضيح الخط


----------



## سوسو9سوسو9 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

اختي فاطمة المهاجرة بشكرك جدا على المساعدة افدتيني كان عندي امتحان وما كان الدكتور شارح الشي والحمدلله أديت الامتحان منيح :77:
اخي انس شكرا ع توضيح الخط


----------



## وليد مراد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اخواني ارجو من اهل الخبرة في برنامج السيف توضيح كيفية تمثيل كمرة مقلوبة علي البرنامج وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## aymanallam (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكورين وباراك الله فيكم​*


----------



## رشدي خالص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم انا عملت تحليل في برنامج الساب على الزلازل ولكن لا يظهر لي الفشل في البناية ولا ادري ما السبب مع العلم ان البناية هي ستيل وطرقة الادخال بال time historyوكذلك عملت على تغيير المقطع ولكن بلا جدوى ارجوا المساعدة في عمل الفشل للبناية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاوجلي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
أود السؤال في برنامج الساب 
عادتا يكون هناك جزء عند العمود يحتاج لحديد ايضافي علوي بسبب العزم السالب وتكون مثلا 2 م متر في 2 متر متوسط العزم السالب 9 طن .متر ... ولكن يكون في جزئية صغيره جدا داخلها مثلا 0.5 متر في 0.5 متر قيمتها كبيره تصل 22 طن.متر .... هل تأخذ في الاعتبار او افرض حديد علي اساس عزم 9 طن.متر ... 

ارجو الرد السريع من اهل الخبرة والتخصص .. 

وشكراً​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الاوجلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود السؤال في برنامج الساب
> عادتا يكون هناك جزء عند العمود يحتاج لحديد ايضافي علوي بسبب العزم السالب وتكون مثلا 2 م متر في 2 متر متوسط العزم السالب 9 طن .متر ... ولكن يكون في جزئية صغيره جدا داخلها مثلا 0.5 متر في 0.5 متر قيمتها كبيره تصل 22 طن.متر .... هل تأخذ في الاعتبار او افرض حديد علي اساس عزم 9 طن.متر ...
> 
> ...


حضرتك تتحدث عن العمود وتقول يحتاج حديد اضافي علوي ؟؟؟ لم افهم السؤال اذا امكن توضح لان حسب علمي الحديد في العمود يكون على طول العمود كليتا


----------



## memoo101 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمني احد ان ينسق هذا الكلام المتميز ويخرج كتاب عبارة عن س و ج يعم بالفائدة علي الجميع علي شرطيكون متابع الموضوع من الاول وشكرا


----------



## تعزي1 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

نحن نشكر البشمهندس زياد جمعه على جهوده وانا معاى سوال انا حملت برنامج الساب لكن المشكله التسطيب نتمنى منك ان تعطينا طريقه تسطيب البرنامج الاصدار العاشر ونتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## الاوجلي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر لكي يا اخت فاطمه ... 
لقد نست ان اكتب عباره مهمه قبل الكلام السابق وهي : في تصميم سقف الفلات سلاب flat slab 

عادتا يكون هناك جزء عند العمود يحتاج لحديد ايضافي علوي بسبب العزم السالب وتكون مثلا 2 م متر في 2 متر متوسط العزم السالب 9 طن .متر ... ولكن يكون في جزئية صغيره جدا داخلها مثلا 0.5 متر في 0.5 متر قيمتها كبيره تصل 22 طن.متر .... هل تأخذ في الاعتبار او افرض حديد علي اساس عزم 9 طن.متر ...


----------



## الفارس الروش (30 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال ضرورى بخصوص التصدير من الكاد الى السيف
عند رسم الاعمده عن طريق الضغط يمين وتحويلها الى سيف كولم او عن طريق الزوم
فلا تترسم بكامل قطاعها بل توجد سب منحرفه لماذا واي الاطريق الصح لرسم الاعمده والحوائط مع العلم ان عندى اكثر من نموذج عمود


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الفارس الروش قال:


> سؤال ضرورى بخصوص التصدير من الكاد الى السيف
> عند رسم الاعمده عن طريق الضغط يمين وتحويلها الى سيف كولم او عن طريق الزوم
> فلا تترسم بكامل قطاعها بل توجد سب منحرفه لماذا واي الاطريق الصح لرسم الاعمده والحوائط مع العلم ان عندى اكثر من نموذج عمود



السلام عليكم اليك هذا الينك اتمنى ان تجد الجواب فيه وشكرا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8a5lWBV22s

http://www.moneycontrol.com/news-to...import-from-cad-watch--learn_ZMO_A6jnJqc.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الفارس الروش قال:


> سؤال ضرورى بخصوص التصدير من الكاد الى السيف
> عند رسم الاعمده عن طريق الضغط يمين وتحويلها الى سيف كولم او عن طريق الزوم
> فلا تترسم بكامل قطاعها بل توجد سب منحرفه لماذا واي الاطريق الصح لرسم الاعمده والحوائط مع العلم ان عندى اكثر من نموذج عمود


يجب مراجعة طريقة رسم العمود فى الاتوكاد فلابد من رسمه بأمر pline فى اتجاه واحد مع عدم تداخل اكثر من خط والافضل رسم الاعمده بأمر rectangleداخل برنامج الاتوكاد واذا راجعت الاعمده التى بها مشاكل فى السيف من داخل الاتوكاد فسوف تجد أكثر من خط مع العلم أن الاعمده داخل السيف أما مستطيله أو دائريه أو على شكل حرف T أو على شكل حرف L لذلك يجب الابتعاد عن الاشكال شبه المنحرف 
أما كيف يمكن عمل نماذج لاكثر من عمود فان برنامج السيف يشبه الساب فى ذلك من عمل قطاعات مختلفه عن طريق قائمة define ------column properties
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## علي الرفاعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم

عند تحليل سقف فلات بالساب يظهر لنا عزوم كبيرة جدا اسفل الاعمدة والسبب في ذلك حسب علمي انه العمود يمثل كنقطه بالساب مما يجعل العزوم كبيرة فالمفروض ان يمثل العمود كمساحة فكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكله وهل يوجد برنامج اخر غير الساب ياخذ العمود كمساحة عمود وليس كنقطة؟؟ 

انتظر النقاش


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 ديسمبر 2011)

علي الرفاعي قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> عند تحليل سقف فلات بالساب يظهر لنا عزوم كبيرة جدا اسفل الاعمدة والسبب في ذلك حسب علمي انه العمود يمثل كنقطه بالساب مما يجعل العزوم كبيرة فالمفروض ان يمثل العمود كمساحة فكيف يمكن حل هذه المشكله وهل يوجد برنامج اخر غير الساب ياخذ العمود كمساحة عمود وليس كنقطة؟؟
> انتظر النقاش


عليك ببرنامج السيف فهو الذى يجعل مساحة العمود ك rigid area مما يجعل ذلك يشابه الطبيعه بعكس الساب والايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## باش مهندس2010 (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عم ادرس تصميم خزان ارضي على برنامج ساب 
وخلصت التحليل
وبصراحة بدي اعرف قديش عندي حديد تسليح بس ما عم بعرف
عم روح على design , concrete frame design بس ما عم لاقي ال start design مفعّل
ممكن حدا يساعدني
وشكرا


----------



## ياسر خضر (12 يناير 2012)

في برنامج الساب عند تمثيل البلاطة و عند تعيين المقطع هنالك عدة خيارات(shell thin,shell thick,plate thin,plate thick,membrane ) ما الفرق بينها


----------



## yasser_goldstone (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اريد دروس عن التحليل الزلزالى باستخدام الساب 
بطريقتى ال static method , response spectrum 
فياريت لو احد عند دروس لهم اكون شاكر جدا​


----------



## tuta2000 (15 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر على الجهد المقدر..أنا مبتدئة في برنامجsafe و أسأل عن تحديد strips هل تتحدد تلقائيا إلى colstrip ,fieldstrip حسب الكود المحدد بعد إختيار إضافتها من الأمر edit أم لابد من رسمها يدويا أوتحديد عرضها؟ أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد المباشر بدون مرفق نظرا للضرورة الملحة و الخبرة المتواضعة..جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## tuta2000 (16 يناير 2012)

سؤال آخر : بعد التصدير من etabs إلى safe هل أحتاج خطوات إضافية قبل بدء التحليل ..شكرا


----------



## wd518 (16 يناير 2012)

ممكن كراك برنامج sap 14


----------



## tuta2000 (16 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر على الجهد المقدر..أنا مبتدئة في برنامجsafe و أسأل عن تحديد strips هل تتحدد تلقائيا إلى colstrip ,fieldstrip حسب الكود المحدد بعد إختيار إضافتها من الأمر edit أم لابد من رسمها يدويا أوتحديد عرضها؟ أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد المباشر بدون مرفق نظرا للضرورة الملحة و الخبرة المتواضعة..جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## tuta2000 (16 يناير 2012)

*سؤال آخر : بعد التصدير من etabs إلى safe هل أحتاج خطوات إضافية قبل بدء التحليل ..شكرا*​


----------



## anass81 (16 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> *السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر على الجهد المقدر..أنا مبتدئة في برنامجsafe و أسأل عن تحديد strips هل تتحدد تلقائيا إلى colstrip ,fieldstrip حسب الكود المحدد بعد إختيار إضافتها من الأمر edit أم لابد من رسمها يدويا أوتحديد عرضها؟ أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد المباشر بدون مرفق نظرا للضرورة الملحة و الخبرة المتواضعة..جزاكم الله كل خير*​



السلام عليكم

الموضوع التالي مفيد لسؤالك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=107464&page=4


----------



## tuta2000 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## tuta2000 (20 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم متى يصبح من الضروري تعريف العمود على أنه stiff) ,area) في برنامج safe؟
هذا السؤال حيرني جدا رغم طرح موضوع مشابه من أحد الأخوة
وهل يوجد داعي لعمل هذه الخطوة عند الأستيراد من إيتابس؟؟ شكرا*​


----------



## tuta2000 (24 يناير 2012)

tuta2000 قال:


> *السلام عليكم متى يصبح من الضروري تعريف العمود على أنه stiff) ,area) في برنامج safe؟*
> 
> *هذا السؤال حيرني جدا رغم طرح موضوع مشابه من أحد الأخوة*
> 
> *وهل يوجد داعي لعمل هذه الخطوة عند الأستيراد من إيتابس؟؟ شكرا*​


 أعرف أن سؤالي من السذاجة بحيث لا يستحق الرد ولكني طمعت في سعة صدوركم ومبادرتكم للمساعدة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Do It (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ................. كيف نستطيع عمل case of load للكمرات المستمرة (حساب *influence line* *للاحمال الحية الموزعة) في برنامج sap2000 
*


----------



## MAKLAD (31 يناير 2012)




----------



## MAKLAD (31 يناير 2012)

في برنامج الساب 
ازاي ارسم الحمل الموزع 2 طن /م h.p ( فوق الكابولي المائل)


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 يناير 2012)

MAKLAD قال:


> في برنامج الساب
> ازاي ارسم الحمل الموزع 2 طن /م h.p ( فوق الكابولي المائل)








تقبل تحياتى


----------



## MAKLAD (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً 
مليوووووووووووووووووووون شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## tm2_66 (31 يناير 2012)

*sap2000 v10 source*

بصراحه الموضوع اكتر من رائع وفيه استفاده جميله جدا وخبرات مهمه بس للاسف انا مش عارف استفيد من المعلومات دي عشان مش عندي نسخه من البرنامج sap2000 v10 

ممكن حد يساعدني في اني الاقي نسخه من البرنامج يا جماعه عشان انا ببحث عنها بقالي فتره طويله والله ومش لاقي نسخه شغاله
وهكون مشكور ليكوا جدا للمساعده


----------



## احمد شواني (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## MAKLAD (31 يناير 2012)

ده رابط برنامج sap 2000 v15 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=272213 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## MAKLAD (31 يناير 2012)

ازاي ادخل قيم area و interia لكل member علي برنامج sap2000


----------



## CEMohammad (31 يناير 2012)

MAKLAD قال:


> ازاي ادخل قيم area و interia لكل member علي برنامج sap2000


لا أعتقد أن هناك طريقة لوضع المعطيات المذكورة , ولكن بامكانك ايجاد أبعاد الـ Section من خلال ايجاد علاقة بين المساحة والقصور الذاتي.
حيث أن :
I = b * h^3 / 12
A = b * h
اذا كان المقطع مستطيلا ( وهو المرجح من الشكل الموضح ).
يمكنك حل المعادلتين وايجاد قيمة البعدين المجهولين.


----------



## MAKLAD (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
ربنا يبارك فيك 
بسم الله ما شاء الله اجابة مقنعة جدا


----------



## hiba.a (2 فبراير 2012)

MAKLAD قال:


> ازاي ادخل قيم area و interia لكل member علي برنامج sap2000



الحل هو تعريف مقطع عبارة عن General Section وإدخال الخصائص الهندسية 

Define > Section Properties > Frame Sections > Add New Property > Other > General  ​


----------



## MAKLAD (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سوسان (9 فبراير 2012)

عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في برنامج ايتابس ، عندما نختار نظام BUILDING FRAME أو DUAL SYSTEM أو MRF او غيرهم، فالواجب علينا الـتأكد من النتائج ان ما فرضناه صحيح. اي أن الحوائط تتحمل جزءا معينا والبقية جزأ اخر. 

عند رؤية النتائج في برنامج ايتابس، مثلا في تحليل الزلزال EQX ، نجد أن الجدران على المحور y تساهم في اخذ نصيب من هذا الزلزال وهذا معقول ويمثل الواقع. سؤالي هو لماذا يجب علينا التدخل لتغيير القيم حسب النضام الإنشائي؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في برنامج ايتابس ، عندما نختار نظام BUILDING FRAME أو DUAL SYSTEM أو MRF او غيرهم، فالواجب علينا الـتأكد من النتائج ان ما فرضناه صحيح. اي أن الحوائط تتحمل جزءا معينا والبقية جزأ اخر.
> عند رؤية النتائج في برنامج ايتابس، مثلا في تحليل الزلزال EQX ، نجد أن الجدران على المحور y تساهم في اخذ نصيب من هذا الزلزال وهذا معقول ويمثل الواقع. سؤالي هو لماذا يجب علينا التدخل لتغيير القيم حسب النضام الإنشائي؟


الموضوع ببساطه كالاتى :-
1- نحن أمام مبنى مكون من لوحات معماريه ويوجد فى منطقه أى فى مكان معيين ه شدة زلزاليه معروفه وأساسات هذا المبنى تكون على تربه ذات اجهاد معروف مسبقا 
2- اذا كان المبنى من السلاسه واليسر فى وضع أعمده منظمه على محاور منتظمه هنا نحن أما مبنى ممتاز جدا واقتصادى جدا فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل وهنا يمكن عمل اطارات frames رأسيه من كمرات السقف والتى يجب أن تكون بعمق محدد وعرض محدد على حسب المنطقه الزلزاليه تتلاقى هذه الكمرات مع الاعمده لتكون هذه الاطارات وكما توجد شروط لتلاقى الوصله بين العمود وهذه الكمرات من تفاصيل الحديد هنا سوف يكون المبنى flexible أى وعند حدوث الزلازل والرياح سوف تمتص هذه الوصلات القوى الافقيه وهو مايعرف ب dissipation energy وبهذا لابد وأن يحدث الانهيار فى هذه المنطقه انهيار عزوم مطيلى لكى نشاهده ونعرف اضراره وليس انهيار قص فجائى فيسبب كوارث وعلى أن يكون هذا الانهيار فى الكمرات وليس فى الاعمده (strong column - weak beam ) فى هذه الحاله ونتيجة امتصاص المبنى لبعض وقوى الزلازل اذن القوه المتبقيه الغير ممتصه من المبنى سوف تكون قليله وهذا ما يتم التعبير عنه بقيمة ( R ) - response modification factor وذلك فى كود upc97 ولذلك عند استخدام اطارات frames فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل سوف نجد أن قيمة (R ) عاليه 
3- أما اذا كان المبنى غير منتظم سواء فى الاتجاه الرأسى أو فى الاتجاه الافقى معماريا بالاضافه الى زيادة الارتفاع والمنطقه الزلزاليه ونوعية التربه فلابد من استخدام نظام مشترط DUAL SYSTEM H وهذا بالطبع يكون أقل امتصاص وتخلص من طاقة الزلزال والرياح وكما أن المبنى فى هذه الحاله يكون rigid وبالتالى القوه الزلزاليه الفعليه المؤثره عليه تكون أكبر وبالتالى قيمه أقل لقيمة ( R ) 
4-لذلك ويجب وقبل ادخال المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس من تحديد النظام الانشائى الذى سوف يتم استخدامه لمقاومة الرياح والزلازل بما هو متاح لنا وحسب طبيعة المبنى وانتظامه لتحديد قيمة كل المعاملات اللازمه لحساب أحمال الزلازل ومن أهمها قيمة R والتى يجب التأكد بعد الحل على برنامج الايتابس من الفرضيات التى تم افتراضها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدى مشكلة فى عمل strips 
المشكلة لدى ان يتم تنصيف الباكيات لا يتم عمل شرائح كل 1 متر 





​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 فبراير 2012)

عند عمل check of punch يظهر لى عند كل عمود N/C ما معناها ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (10 فبراير 2012)

انا كنت هسال فى كدا انا ظهر معايا N/C ومرة ظهر معايا رقم 
انا كنت هسال فى كدا 

بس اعتقد ان n/c دا امن لان الرقم اللى ظهر معاايا ظهر فى فلات مش فى سولد 

منتظرين اراء عمالقة السيف


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 فبراير 2012)

> عند عمل check of punch يظهر لى عند كل عمود N/C ما معناها ؟؟؟


 تعنى not calculated أى أن البرنامج لم يقوم بحساب اجهادات الثقب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد سوسان (12 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الموضوع ببساطه كالاتى :-
> 1- نحن أمام مبنى مكون من لوحات معماريه ويوجد فى منطقه أى فى مكان معيين ه شدة زلزاليه معروفه وأساسات هذا المبنى تكون على تربه ذات اجهاد معروف مسبقا
> 2- اذا كان المبنى من السلاسه واليسر فى وضع أعمده منظمه على محاور منتظمه هنا نحن أما مبنى ممتاز جدا واقتصادى جدا فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل وهنا يمكن عمل اطارات frames رأسيه من كمرات السقف والتى يجب أن تكون بعمق محدد وعرض محدد على حسب المنطقه الزلزاليه تتلاقى هذه الكمرات مع الاعمده لتكون هذه الاطارات وكما توجد شروط لتلاقى الوصله بين العمود وهذه الكمرات من تفاصيل الحديد هنا سوف يكون المبنى flexible أى وعند حدوث الزلازل والرياح سوف تمتص هذه الوصلات القوى الافقيه وهو مايعرف ب dissipation energy وبهذا لابد وأن يحدث الانهيار فى هذه المنطقه انهيار عزوم مطيلى لكى نشاهده ونعرف اضراره وليس انهيار قص فجائى فيسبب كوارث وعلى أن يكون هذا الانهيار فى الكمرات وليس فى الاعمده (strong column - weak beam ) فى هذه الحاله ونتيجة امتصاص المبنى لبعض وقوى الزلازل اذن القوه المتبقيه الغير ممتصه من المبنى سوف تكون قليله وهذا ما يتم التعبير عنه بقيمة ( r ) - response modification factor وذلك فى كود upc97 ولذلك عند استخدام اطارات frames فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل سوف نجد أن قيمة (r ) عاليه
> 3- أما اذا كان المبنى غير منتظم سواء فى الاتجاه الرأسى أو فى الاتجاه الافقى معماريا بالاضافه الى زيادة الارتفاع والمنطقه الزلزاليه ونوعية التربه فلابد من استخدام نظام مشترط dual system h وهذا بالطبع يكون أقل امتصاص وتخلص من طاقة الزلزال والرياح وكما أن المبنى فى هذه الحاله يكون rigid وبالتالى القوه الزلزاليه الفعليه المؤثره عليه تكون أكبر وبالتالى قيمه أقل لقيمة ( r )
> ...



تفسير واضح 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم...
اخي العزيز انا سالت مرتين ولم اجد الاجابة .... ارجو ان توضح لي كيف يمكن ان اظهر تصميم التسليح للمقاطع في برنامج الايتاب وهل يقوم بتصميم المقطع كما في برنامج استاد برو اي حديد التسليح الطولي وحديد تسليح القص فانا الاحظ ان البرنامج يظهر فقط قيمة العزم في التصميم ..... ومشكور مقدما عالاجابة اخوي العزيز


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2012)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اخي العزيز انا سالت مرتين ولم اجد الاجابة .... ارجو ان توضح لي كيف يمكن ان اظهر تصميم التسليح للمقاطع في برنامج الايتاب وهل يقوم بتصميم المقطع كما في برنامج استاد برو اي حديد التسليح الطولي وحديد تسليح القص فانا الاحظ ان البرنامج يظهر فقط قيمة العزم في التصميم ..... ومشكور مقدما عالاجابة اخوي العزيز


أولا لابد من اجراء تشغيل أمر التصميم للمقاطع التى تريد تصميمها سواء للكمرات أو للاعمده أو لحوائط القص من قائمة design 
ومن داخل هذه القائمة يمكن تحديد أشياء كثيره جدا ومنها حديد التسليح لقوى القص وذلك عن طريق 
design ---- concrete frame design ---- display design information سوف تجد بداخلها كل ماتسأل عنه من اظهار للتسليح الطولى لمقاطع الخرسانه وكذلك نسبة تسليح القص بالنسبه لعرض المقطع 
وهذا سوف يظهر على المسقط الافقى للمبنى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## MAKLAD (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
في الصورة فيه كذا حالة تصميم السلالم 
متي استخدم كل حالة من الحالات وايه الشروط الواجب توافرها لكل طريقة


----------



## محمد سوسان (15 فبراير 2012)

أخ أسامة جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه من إيضاحات، 

فيما يخص برنامج إيتابس لماذا لا يعتمد عليه في حساب الكمرات فهو يقدم حديد قليل جدا. 

طبعا لا يمكن اعتبار النتائج خاطئة لإنه يأخذ بعين الإعتبار كل المنشأ ولكن أظن لآأن هذه النقطة تشكا أحيانا عائقا للمهندس خاصة وأن أغلب دول الخليج لا تقبل نتائج الكمرات المقدمة من ايتابس وتفضل استعمال برامج أخرى كالبروكون.


----------



## حمزة القبلان (15 فبراير 2012)

*اخ أسامة جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه من إيضاحات، 

فيما يخص برنامج إيتابس لماذا لا يعتمد عليه في حساب الكمرات فهو يقدم حديد قليل جدا. 

طبعا لا يمكن اعتبار النتائج خاطئة لإنه يأخذ بعين الإعتبار كل المنشأ ولكن أظن لآأن هذه النقطة تشكا أحيانا عائقا للمهندس خاصة وأن أغلب دول الخليج لا تقبل نتائج الكمرات المقدمة من ايتابس وتفضل استعمال برامج أخرى كالبروكون

مشكور اخ محمد على سؤالك , وفعلا انا كنت في الامارات , واغلب المكاتب الهندسية لا تقبل نتائج الايتابس في تصميم الكمرات.

يعني مثلا اذا اخذت سلابة مستطيلة بسيطة محملة على اربعة جسور ساقطة ونمذجتها على الايتابس مع اخذ كل الاحتياطات مثل عمل (end release) وتقسيم الكمرات وغيرها من الاحتياطات حتى تكون النمذجة صحيحة , ثم قارنت النتائج للكمرات مع نتائج الحساب اليدوي سوف ترى فرق كبير (الضعف تقريبا).

انا تناقشت مع عدد كبير من المهندسيين بخصوص هذا الموضوع , فكان جوابهم غير مقنع , فهم يقولون لك مثلا , الايتابس يختلف عن الطرق التقريبية وهو يعمل بطريقة العناصر المحددة و....و....و...

فكنت اطلب منهم الخلاصة هل يمكن اعتماد نتائج الكمرات من الايتابس مباشرة؟؟؟؟
فكانوا يقولون لا لا يمكن اعتمادها من الايتابس مباشرة.

وهذ كلام صحيح فمن غير المعقول مثلا ان كمرة بطول 8 م وتحمل (span) ستة امتار وتحتاج الى (2T16) حديد سفلي!!!!! 
يعني يحسب بالعناصر المحددة او بثلاثي العزوم , غير مهم ما دامت النتيجة غير موثوقة وغير دقيقة وبعيدة عن الحسابات اليدوية التقريبة.

ارجو التفاعل لتوضيح هذه النقطة من الاخوة المهندسيين الخبراء .
وتقبلوا تحيات اخوكم.
*


----------



## محمد سوسان (16 فبراير 2012)

hamzeh2005q قال:


> *
> مشكور اخ محمد على سؤالك , وفعلا انا كنت في الامارات , واغلب المكاتب الهندسية لا تقبل نتائج الايتابس في تصميم الكمرات.
> يعني مثلا اذا اخذت سلابة مستطيلة بسيطة محملة على اربعة جسور ساقطة ونمذجتها على الايتابس مع اخذ كل الاحتياطات مثل عمل (end release) وتقسيم الكمرات وغيرها من الاحتياطات حتى تكون النمذجة صحيحة , ثم قارنت النتائج للكمرات مع نتائج الحساب اليدوي سوف ترى فرق كبير (الضعف تقريبا).
> انا تناقشت مع عدد كبير من المهندسيين بخصوص هذا الموضوع , فكان جوابهم غير مقنع , فهم يقولون لك مثلا , الايتابس يختلف عن الطرق التقريبية وهو يعمل بطريقة العناصر المحددة و....و....و...
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بك أخ حمزة وسعيد بمشاركتك 

1. بالنسبة لبرنامج إيتابس هو في الحقيقة برنامج finite elements وفي توزيع الأحمال لا يعتمد اساسا على القواعد التي درسناها بالضبط. فهو يأخذ المنشأ ككل. ما يمكن قوله انه لا يمكن اعتبار نتائجه خطأ، لإنه في اخر الأمر إن احسنا الmodelling فإن كافة الأحمال ستنتقل سواءا للعمود أو الكمرة او البلاطة او الحوائط.

2. أهم شيئ في modelling هو slab meshing وعلى ما اظن ان هذا البرنامج يقسم البلاطة بنظرية Strip analysis وبصراحة هذه تعتبر هذه النظرية الأكثر واقعية لتمثيل توزيع الأحمال من البلاطة إلى الكمرات.

3. بالنسبة للكمرات لو وضعت الأحمال مباشرة على الكمرة فسيعطيك نتائج صحيحة

4. لو حللت الموديل على 2D فسيعطيك نتائج قريبة جدا من النتائج اليدوية 

5. بالنسبة للخليج وخاصة دبي، المكاتب الهندسية تصمم الحديد اكثر من 200 بالمائة من الحديد الواجب استعماله مع موافقة السلط المعنية. وللأسف الشديد هذا لا يمثل الحس الهندسي الواجب اكتسابه. 

6. على ما اعلم ان هذا البرنامج يعتمد اساسا وعندما ترى CSI verifivation help يؤكدون لك ان هذه النتائج صحيحة مقارنة بالنتائج اليديوية والله اعلم 

7. أخيرا أرى هنالك سببا أخر مهما جدا، فبإمكان شركة CSI إضافة هذا الخيار بسهولة تامة، ولكن يبدوا من ناحية تجارية بحتة، من مصلحة الشركة عدم توفير هذه الخاصية لتسويق استعمال البرامج الأخرى كsafe وProkon. 


طبعا ننتظر رأي الخبراء استاذ أسامة نوار، و الأستاذ محمود الصقار جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (17 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الكرام واالمهندس المحترم صاحب الردود على الاسئلة جزاكم اللة خيرا ععلى المجهود الرائع وعندى اسئلة مهمة وضرورية محتاجها فى الشغل يا ريت حد يساعععععدنى 1 - فى برنامج االسيف عند عمل كمرة اارضية وعايز ادخل عليها تاثير التربة ازاى ادخل القيم اللىى موجودة فى line soile properties 
2 - فى برنامج السيف عند تصميم الكمراات لو الكمرة القطاع بتاعها يحتاج الى زيادة over reinforcement ازاىى اعرف من البرنامج فمثلا فى الساب او االايتاب بيدىى البرنامج رسالة اما السيف فا انا مش عارف ازاى اعرف ان القطاع محتاج االى تغيير 3- ععملت بلاطة هوردى وجيت اعمل الشرايح البرنامج مش عايز يظهر الشرايح ولا التسليح فعملتها يدوى ظهر التسليح لية البرنامج ما بيعملش الشرايح


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (17 فبراير 2012)




----------



## eng.misara adel (19 فبراير 2012)

أزاى أعمل ظبط للساب بقيم الكود المصرى


----------



## rj.civileng (20 فبراير 2012)

كيف يمكن عمل pushover في الايتابس
علما انني اريد عمل pushover لجدران القص فهل اكتفي بنمذجة جدران القص ام اقوم بنمذجة المبنى بشكل كامل؟
و هل اطبق الحمولات على المبنى كاملة(ميتة و حية و زلازل ) و اقوم بالتحليل العادي ثم اعمل pushover
ام لا ادخل الحمولات الزلزالية في التحليل العادي؟
و اذا نمذجت المبنى كاملا هل اضع مفاصل للاعمدة لانني اريد دراسة جدران القص فقط ام لا؟


----------



## محمد سوسان (21 فبراير 2012)

rj.civileng قال:


> كيف يمكن عمل pushover في الايتابس
> علما انني اريد عمل pushover لجدران القص فهل اكتفي بنمذجة جدران القص ام اقوم بنمذجة المبنى بشكل كامل؟
> و هل اطبق الحمولات على المبنى كاملة(ميتة و حية و زلازل ) و اقوم بالتحليل العادي ثم اعمل pushover
> ام لا ادخل الحمولات الزلزالية في التحليل العادي؟
> و اذا نمذجت المبنى كاملا هل اضع مفاصل للاعمدة لانني اريد دراسة جدران القص فقط ام لا؟



لماذا تريد عمل pushover ؟


----------



## rashed_friends (21 فبراير 2012)

عندى مشكله كبيره فى الساب مش عارف العيب فى ايه لما بقسم البلاطه على الاتوكاد بتطلع نتائج العزوم للبلاطه مظبوطه 

ولما حليت نفس المنشا بس قسمت على الساب انى بختار البلاطه وبقسمها عدد من القطع فى الاتجاهين الاكس والواى وبراعى ان كل بلاطه مماثله للبلاطه المجاوره لها سواء من اليمين او الشمال او الاعلى او الاسفل لضمان استمراريه البلاطه 
بلاقى نتائج كبيره عن الحل السابق مع العلم انى اعلم ان الحل الاول مظبوط لانه مثال محلول يدوى وعند التقسيم على الكاد تكون النتائج قريبه من الحل اليدوى 
عكس عند التقسيم على الساب 
ارجو الافاده هل هذا منطقى ولماذا وما الحل 

وشكرا


----------



## rashed_friends (21 فبراير 2012)

ارجو الافاده


----------



## rj.civileng (22 فبراير 2012)

اريد دراسة تاثير توزع جدران القص على حساب المعامل الذي يدخل في حساب قوة القص القاعدي(و المتعلق بنوع الجملة الانشائية )و لحساب هذا المعامل انا بحاجة لعمل pushover .


----------



## rashed_friends (22 فبراير 2012)

بانتظار المساعده


----------



## محمد سوسان (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

أخ اسامة كيف يتم التحقق من الإجهادات في حوائط القص في برنامج ايتابس حسب الكود الأمريكي ؟ 

وإذا اعتمدنا الكود الأمريكي للتصميم بالنسبة لحوائط القص ما تعني stress comp و stress limit الموجودة في boundary element check وذلك عند إضهار النتائج ؟


----------



## theoneman (23 فبراير 2012)

انا حليت مثال رقم (4-1) فى كتاب مشهور غنيم فلات سلاب صفحه 120 وعملت ال strip نفس ابعاد المثال المحلول وهو بيكون شريحه العمود نصف طول الباكيه الصغرى (وهى هنا 2.5 متر فى الاتجاهين ) والباقى بيكون شريحه الfield (وهنا فى الاتجاه القصير ب2.5 وفى الاتجاه الطويل ب 3.5 ) دى ابعاد شريحه ال field فى الاتجاهين انا قسمتها نفس التقسيمه بتاعت الحل اليدوى اللى فى الكتاب مش كل متر زى ما بنعمل فى السيف ولما عرضت قيمه المومنت على الشرائح فى الاتجاه القصير اتجاه X كانت ب 48.5 كيلونيوتن فى المتر فى شريحه العمود كما فى الصوره 













ولما ظهرت المومنت على البلاطه طبعا هو قسمها على عرض الشريحه اللى هى 2.5 فكان المومنت ب 16 كيلونيوتن فى المتر لكل متر كما بالصوره 















فى الحل اليدوى صفحه 127 فى شريحه العمود كان المومنت ب 91.88 كيلونيوتن فى المتر وبعد قسمتها اصبحت ب 36.75 كيلو نيوتن فى المتر لكل متر 


وده رابط كتاب مشهور (المثال فى ال pdf ده صفحه 74 او صفحه 134 حسب الترقيم اسفل كل صوره )
*http://www.4shared.com/file/75490154...A_Ghoneim.html*




ونفس الكلام فى شريحه ال field وشريحه العمود فى الاتجاه الاخر 





فى المرفقات ملف السيف ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## civileng_a_sh (23 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله معلم الخلق
هذه اول مشاركه لى بالمنتدى وليست لى اى اسئله ولكنى وددت ان اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى 
وأدعوا الله 
(ان ينفعهم بما علمهم ,وأن يعلمهم بما ينفعهم)
شكرا للجميع​


----------



## محمد سوسان (27 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> أخ اسامة كيف يتم التحقق من الإجهادات في حوائط القص في برنامج ايتابس حسب الكود الأمريكي ؟
> 
> وإذا اعتمدنا الكود الأمريكي للتصميم بالنسبة لحوائط القص ما تعني stress comp و stress limit الموجودة في boundary element check وذلك عند إضهار النتائج ؟



السلام عليكم 

هل من اجابة يا اخوة الإيمان


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> أخ اسامة كيف يتم التحقق من الإجهادات في حوائط القص في برنامج ايتابس حسب الكود الأمريكي ؟
> 
> وإذا اعتمدنا الكود الأمريكي للتصميم بالنسبة لحوائط القص ما تعني stress comp و stress limit الموجودة في boundary element check وذلك عند إضهار النتائج ؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

راجع النوتة التالية وسوف تجد فيها ما تطلبه بإذن الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=107464

او ابحث عن كتب المهندس عماد درويش الخاصة بالايتابس وهي موجودة في ملتقانا


----------



## محمد سوسان (27 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> راجع النوتة التالية وسوف تجد فيها ما تطلبه بإذن الله
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز 

وهذه النوطة ممتازة جدا وقد كنت اطلعت عليها من قبل وتعتمد الكود الأمريكي ubc97 حيث أن ايتابس لا يعرض ما تقدمت بطلب توضيحه. 

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حمزة القبلان (27 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

اخواني,

في المرفقات مثال بسيط لنموذج معمول على برنامج الايتابس ونموذج ايضا معمول على البروكون.

الهدف من النموذجين هو محاولة اثبات ان الايتابس يعطي نتائج بعيدة عن النتائج اليدوية بالنسبة لتصميم الجسور.

في ملف البروكون المرفق عملت مودل لاحد الجسور التي في ملف الايتابس وقارنت بين النتائج فكانت مختلفة تماما.

الرجاء القاء النظر من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام وشكرا.*


----------



## احمد محمد البعداني (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سمسمعلىاب (6 مارس 2012)

اريد معرفة كيفية استخراج الصور من الساب من فضلكم


----------



## الشوبكي اس (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو في اي درس عن طريقة تمثيل الجسور (Bridge)
في برنامج الساب ولكم الشكر​


----------



## عزيزفريد (7 مارس 2012)

*سؤال ؟*

كنت محتاج شرح قائمة bridge الموجوده في sap2000v14؟


----------



## vedel85 (7 مارس 2012)

ارجو المساعدة ببرنامج ايتاب عن دواعي التصميم بطريقة بي ديلتا ما دواعي استعمالها وما هي اشتراطاتها


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ... قمت بتصميم اساس رافت على شكل مستطيل قائم الزوايا في برنامج سيف وبعد التحليل والتصميم لاحظت ان الاساس بعد التحليل قد دار بزاوية 10 درجة تقريب مع ظهور جميع التشوهات ولاحظت ارد فعل التربة فكان تقريبا 1.89 من اجهاد تحمل التربة .... فماذا يعني هذا الدوران في الاساس هل هو فشل في الاساس وما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لتلافي هذا الامر ... علما ان الاساس يحوي على اعمدة وجدران كونكريت محيطة وكذلك جدران كونكريت للمصاعد


----------



## البعيد القريب (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
سؤالى فى برنامج SAFE
Check Of Punch
كيف اعرف حالة التحميل التى على اساسها تمت الحسابات من قبل البرنامج


----------



## jafarcasaki (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

في برنامج ايتابس كيف يمكن ان نعطي نقطة لها احداثيات x y z مثلما نعمل عملية replicat لنقطة ما ولكن اريدها بثلاث احداثيات ا

كيف يمكن عمل السلم ( الدرج) بستخدام الايتابس وخاصة اذا كان على شكل قوس ارجو التوضيح 

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام عمران (8 مارس 2012)

ليه بنقلل قيمة الset modifirs وبناء على ايه فى الكود المصرى


----------



## Al-Ashmori (8 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاي لمن لديه الخبره او عنده فكره عن موضوعي ارجو ان لا يبخل علينا بالاجابه

معي مشروع تخرج تحليل مبنى 30 طابق باستخدام الايتابس

جهزت المودل الحمد لله لكن مشكلتي الوحيده ان موضوعي متخصص في الخرسانه الجاهزه بمعنى اخر انه تحليل مبنى 30 طابق خرسانه سابقه الصب باستخدام الايتابس

من خلال الدروس المقدمه من المهندسين جزاهم الله خير عملت المودل

الان لدي تساؤلات

ماهو الفرق بين عمل مودل لخرسانه سابقه الصب والخرسانه العاديه؟ او عند عمل اساين للعناصر ماهي الخاصيه الذي يفهمها البرنامج للربط لين اجزاء المبنى؟

هل يؤثر حذف بعض العناصر واضافتها من جديد اثناء عمل المودل في النتائج النهائيه؟

عند عمل موديفاي للكمرات والبلاطه والعمدان هل بموجب كود التصميم الذي سنستخدمه ام انها ثابته حسب مافهمته من الايتابس منول؟

بعد عمل رن للمودل لاحظت وجود رسائل تحذيريه بخصوص الدقه وما الى ذلك هل ستاثر على النتائج عند التصميم؟

ماهي المعلومات التي يجب على ان اخرجها من نتائج التحليل وتسليمها للمصمم لعمليه التصميم ؟او بمعنى اخي ماهي النتائج المطلوبه والمهمه لتسليمها؟

تحياتي واحترامي
*​


----------



## amr_atef92 (8 مارس 2012)

كيف يتم تقسيم البلاطات ليست نفس الاشكال مع العلم وجود بلاطات solid and flat


----------



## المهندس/عبد الرحمن (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
فى برنامج sap2000
لو سمحت ازاى اعمل حالات التحميل لأيجاد max.max.BMD وذلك بأستخدام ultimate limits theory 
بمعنى لو عندى كمرة double over hanging ازاى اقوله خد على البحرين الخارجين max والبحر الداخلى min ثم العكس


----------



## ehab-magdy (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف ادخل ال open column ازاى على الساب عشان انا مشروع استيل و شكرا


----------



## saeed1000 (20 مارس 2012)

ميرسي خالص على الاجابات


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (20 مارس 2012)

رجاءا اين الردود


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2012)

سمسمعلىاب قال:


> اريد معرفة كيفية استخراج الصور من الساب من فضلكم


السلام عليكم هناك عدة طرق عدة لاخذ الصور ومن بينها الدخول على 
file
capture picture
يوجد عدة اختيارات اختر ما شئت حسب ما تريده 
يوجد طريقة الي تستعمل بها keyboard ثم تفتح paint power وتعمل paste ثم عليك معالجة الصورة حتى تناسبك وتحفظها على اساس صورة jpg وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2012)

vedel85 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة ببرنامج ايتاب عن دواعي التصميم بطريقة بي ديلتا ما دواعي استعمالها وما هي اشتراطاتها



السلام عليكم P- delta هي nonlineareffect second-order This effect is closely linked to thevalue of applied axial force(P)and displacement (Delta).
The value of the effect depends on delta-P
The value of the axial force applied
The rigidity or flexibility of the overall structure
The flexibility of structural elements
لذلك عندما تتاكد من ان المبنى الذي تدرسه ليس souple تستطيع الاستغناء عن هذه الدراسة ارجو ان تبحث في الكود الذي تتبعه عن هذه الفقرة انحنا نتاكد من هذا في الكود الذي نتبعه حتى نسغني عن دراسة P- delta 
مشاهدة المرفق 79072
درس على الساب
[video]http://d01.megashares.com/dl/fhK8GR0/P_Delta_V12S.wmv[/video]


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2012)

Al-Ashmori قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاي لمن لديه الخبره او عنده فكره عن موضوعي ارجو ان لا يبخل علينا بالاجابه
> 
> ...


هذا والله اعلم والسلام عليكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 مارس 2012)

jafarcasaki قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> في برنامج ايتابس كيف يمكن ان نعطي نقطة لها احداثيات x y z مثلما نعمل عملية replicat لنقطة ما ولكن اريدها بثلاث احداثيات ا
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم السؤال الاول لم افهم اما بالنسية للسؤال التاني يمكن تمثيل السلم في المبنى 
اذا تاكدنا ان هذا لا ياثر على behavior البناية والا يتم دراستها على حدى ثم اخذ قيم اreactions ووضعها على العنصر الذي يحمل السلالم داخل المبنى ساخذ مثل السلالم العادية اولا 


سنضيف مستوى بين المستوى الاسفل والمستوى الاول عند
palier de repos



 لم استطع رفع الصور تظهر لي رسالة تحدد عدد الصور الى 3 لكن ان رفعتلك الشرح على ملف word
اسفة لم استطع لا رفع الصور ولا رفع الملف اتمنى ان يساعدني احد وشكرا


----------



## faisal.s (23 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اشكركم جميعا على هذا المجهود و اسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله 
سؤالي في برنامج ال SAFE12
" هل من الممكن اضافة Tow Way Ribbed Slab لإحدى ال panels في الSlab ??? و ان كان ذلك فأرجو ايضاح ذلك ؟؟
سؤالي الاخر عن ال Design Strip هل يكون عرضه بمقدار Rib + Block width ??? و كم هو العدد الأمثل لإضافته ؟؟؟

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## unguilty_vampire (23 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت سؤال سريع ، انا لسه ببتدي في دروس etabs و في مشكلة بتقابلني اني كل ما ارسم الاعمدة بتطلع ف ال 2D كبيرة جدا و بتغطي علي المحاور و الكمرات ، و دورت كتير و مش عارف اخلي شكلها يطلع صغير ازاي ، ممكن حد يساعدني ؟ ، و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## heno9 (24 مارس 2012)

عندي مشكلة في الايتابس كل ما اجي اعرف خطوط الشبكة وادوس اوكي تظهر رسالة illegal value برجاء الافادة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 مارس 2012)

heno9 قال:


> عندي مشكلة في الايتابس كل ما اجي اعرف خطوط الشبكة وادوس اوكي تظهر رسالة illegal value برجاء الافادة


السلام عليكم اعتقد ان مشكلتك في كتابة العدد مثلا 4.5 عليك ان تكتبه 4,5 يعني مشكلة النقطة دون الفاصلة يمكن من Panel
clock language and region هذا ان لم اخطا في الترجمة معي windows يالفرنسية عند language and region تغيير decimal symbole غيري الفاصلة الى نقطة بعدها يمكنك ان تكتبي العدد بالنقطة ربما كان هذا هو السبب شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 مارس 2012)

unguilty_vampire قال:


> لو سمحت سؤال سريع ، انا لسه ببتدي في دروس etabs و في مشكلة بتقابلني اني كل ما ارسم الاعمدة بتطلع ف ال 2D كبيرة جدا و بتغطي علي المحاور و الكمرات ، و دورت كتير و مش عارف اخلي شكلها يطلع صغير ازاي ، ممكن حد يساعدني ؟ ، و لكم جزيل الشكر


السلام علكم تاكد من الوحدة وانت تعرف القطاع ,كان مرة معي زميل طلب مني فين المشكلة فرسم حائط في 2D وكان لما يرسم يختفي رغم ان عنصر الshell كان actif رحت اشوف موديلو قلبت من هون هون هناك لم اجد السبب بعدها كان يسخر مني وصحيح تعبت ولم اجد اين المشكلة , تعرف وين كانت المشكلة الاخ كان معرف الحائط تخانته 20م يعنى صار بطول المبنى :68: وهو لحالو كشف الخطا يعني كانت المشكلة في الوحدة الي عرف بها العنصر وشكرا


----------



## faisal.s (25 مارس 2012)

faisal.s قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اشكركم جميعا على هذا المجهود و اسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
> سؤالي في برنامج ال SAFE12
> " هل من الممكن اضافة Tow Way Ribbed Slab لإحدى ال panels في الSlab ??? و ان كان ذلك فأرجو ايضاح ذلك ؟؟
> ...



هل من جواب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mazen khanfer (25 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله المهندس اسلام كانت اجابته واضحة وشافية 
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## unguilty_vampire (25 مارس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام علكم تاكد من الوحدة وانت تعرف القطاع ,كان مرة معي زميل طلب مني فين المشكلة فرسم حائط في 2D وكان لما يرسم يختفي رغم ان عنصر الshell كان actif رحت اشوف موديلو قلبت من هون هون هناك لم اجد السبب بعدها كان يسخر مني وصحيح تعبت ولم اجد اين المشكلة , تعرف وين كانت المشكلة الاخ كان معرف الحائط تخانته 20م يعنى صار بطول المبنى :68: وهو لحالو كشف الخطا يعني كانت المشكلة في الوحدة الي عرف بها العنصر وشكرا



شكرا يا باشمهندسة فاطمة ، انا فعلا اكتشفت المشكلة دي النهاردة ، اصلي كنت بتعلمه من فيديو و هو كان غلطان في كتابة الوحدات و صلحها و مخدتش انا بالي ، بس و انا بفكر في الابعاد حسيت انها ملهاش معني و غيرتها ، شكرا ليكي علي جوابك :80:


----------



## heno9 (26 مارس 2012)

الي المهندسة الفاضلة فااطمة المهاجرة اشكرك جدا علي اجابتك و بارك الله فيكي
و لكن احب انوه اني مهندس و لست مهندسة
وشكرا


----------



## memoo101 (26 مارس 2012)

عندما ادخلت المنشاء كاملا وكان يحتوي علي كور ادخلته علي هئية frame element ووضعت احمال الزلازل وعملتrun وجدت رسالة unable to able joint load ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## هانى حميده (26 مارس 2012)

افادكم الله


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (27 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ... قمت بتصميم اساس رافت على شكل مستطيل قائم الزوايا في برنامج سيف وبعد التحليل والتصميم لاحظت ان الاساس بعد التحليل قد دار بزاوية 10 درجة تقريب مع ظهور جميع التشوهات ولاحظت ارد فعل التربة فكان تقريبا 1.89 من اجهاد تحمل التربة .... فماذا يعني هذا الدوران في الاساس هل هو فشل في الاساس وما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لتلافي هذا الامر ... علما ان الاساس يحوي على اعمدة وجدران كونكريت محيطة وكذلك جدران كونكريت للمصاعد*


----------



## المظفر2 (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ...........عندي سوال ياليت في برنامج ايتابس الي عارف يرد بسرعه ضروري لاني بشتغل مشروع التخرج 
كيف الغي تاثير بعض جدران القص في مقاومه الزلازل في اتجاه معين , وايضا كيف يمكن الغاء تاثير الفريم في مقاومة الزلازل في اتجاه معين باستخدام برنامج ايتابس


----------



## علي الرفاعي (28 مارس 2012)

اسال عن اظهار البرامج الهندسية كلها عزوم سالبة كبيرة جدا تحت العمود بالمقارنة بالعزوم الموجبة قد تصل الى ستة اضعافها وذلك عند تحليل البلاطات الفلات وماهو الحل العلمي المقترح من قبل هذه البرامج لانه خلاف الواقع النظري الذي يقول ان العزوم السالبة يجب ان لا تزيد عن ضعف العزم الموجب في حالة الاحمال المتتشرة
حتى وان تم اخذ العزوم على وجه العمود فلايوجد تاثير كبير على العزوم السالبة اما بالنسبة لمعاملات الخفض المقترحة من المصممين فلم اجد لها اي دليل علمي بل كانت مجرد حس هندسي فقط 
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## TITO_SAM (28 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
ازاي اعمل فاصل انشائي في الساب و السيف
*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 مارس 2012)

المظفر2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ...........عندي سوال ياليت في برنامج ايتابس الي عارف يرد بسرعه ضروري لاني بشتغل مشروع التخرج
> كيف الغي تاثير بعض جدران القص في مقاومه الزلازل في اتجاه معين , وايضا كيف يمكن الغاء تاثير الفريم في مقاومة الزلازل في اتجاه معين باستخدام برنامج ايتابس


من وجهت نظري لا يمكنك فعل ذلك البراميتر R يتحدد وفق نسب قوة القص التي ترجع سواء للفريم او لجدران القص ,الكن ان تلغي تاثير جدران القص وهي معرف concrete وفي اي اتجاه ما لا اعتقد سواء في الايتاب او اي برنامج اخر والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 مارس 2012)

علي الرفاعي قال:


> اسال عن اظهار البرامج الهندسية كلها عزوم سالبة كبيرة جدا تحت العمود بالمقارنة بالعزوم الموجبة قد تصل الى ستة اضعافها وذلك عند تحليل البلاطات الفلات وماهو الحل العلمي المقترح من قبل هذه البرامج لانه خلاف الواقع النظري الذي يقول ان العزوم السالبة يجب ان لا تزيد عن ضعف العزم الموجب في حالة الاحمال المتتشرة
> حتى وان تم اخذ العزوم على وجه العمود فلايوجد تاثير كبير على العزوم السالبة اما بالنسبة لمعاملات الخفض المقترحة من المصممين فلم اجد لها اي دليل علمي بل كانت مجرد حس هندسي فقط
> ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع


من وجهة نظري البرامج هي ادق من النظري التي نتائجه تقريبية ومعممة لكن البرامج تعطي تنائج في كل نقطة اعتمادا على finite [FONT=arial, sans-serif]élément (les elements finis([/FONT]


----------



## المظفر2 (29 مارس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> من وجهت نظري لا يمكنك فعل ذلك البراميتر r يتحدد وفق نسب قوة القص التي ترجع سواء للفريم او لجدران القص ,الكن ان تلغي تاثير جدران القص وهي معرف concrete وفي اي اتجاه ما لا اعتقد سواء في الايتاب او اي برنامج اخر والله اعلم




المهندسه فاطمه شكرا علي الرد
ولاكن عند الغي دور جدران القص في مقاومه الزلازل فان قيمه البراميتر r سوف تحدد علي اساس ان النظام المقاوم للزلازل هو اطارات .
وكان هدفي من الغي دور الجدار هو تجنب اللامركزيه الكبيره بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله في ذلك الاتجاه بسب وجود جدران المصعد في طرف المبناء . كما انه لا يوجد مجال لاضافه جدر في الجهه الاخري


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 مارس 2012)

المظفر2 قال:


> المهندسه فاطمه شكرا علي الرد
> ولاكن عند الغي دور جدران القص في مقاومه الزلازل فان قيمه البراميتر r سوف تحدد علي اساس ان النظام المقاوم للزلازل هو اطارات .
> وكان هدفي من الغي دور الجدار هو تجنب اللامركزيه الكبيره بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله في ذلك الاتجاه بسب وجود جدران المصعد في طرف المبناء . كما انه لا يوجد مجال لاضافه جدر في الجهه الاخري


انا شككت ان الامر هو امر جدران مصعد او سلالم ,فان كانت هي المشكلة يمكن ان تختار نموذج اخر للمصعد غير حوائط فيمكن انجاز المصعد بطريقة اخرى فانا انصحك ان تعمل اجتماع مع احدى مؤسسات المصاعد لتعطيك انواع المصاعد ومن بينها المصاعد المرتكزة على حائطين متقاطعين او مصاعد مرتكزة على الكمرات في كل مستوى ومستوى و نصف , اما ان تقول انك عرفتها كجدران قص وموادها concrete وجودها يعني انها لا محالة ستقاوم الاحمال الافقية فلا يمكن ان يتحدد *البراميتر R انما يستنتج بعد التصميم وبعد تحديد نسب قوة القص العائدة لجدران القص وللفريم كما انه يمكن اعادة النظر في التصميم ككل واعادة توزيع الحوائط بطريقة اخرى لتجنب الامركزية الكبيرة انا هذا رئيي قد تجد اراء اخرى من زملائنا وشكرا*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 مارس 2012)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> *السلام عليكم ... قمت بتصميم اساس رافت على شكل مستطيل قائم الزوايا في برنامج سيف وبعد التحليل والتصميم لاحظت ان الاساس بعد التحليل قد دار بزاوية 10 درجة تقريب مع ظهور جميع التشوهات ولاحظت ارد فعل التربة فكان تقريبا 1.89 من اجهاد تحمل التربة .... فماذا يعني هذا الدوران في الاساس هل هو فشل في الاساس وما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لتلافي هذا الامر ... علما ان الاساس يحوي على اعمدة وجدران كونكريت محيطة وكذلك جدران كونكريت للمصاعد*


السلام عليكم لا اعتقد ان الدوران يعني فشل في الاساسات ,فاهم شيء هو ان يكون اجهاد المبنى اصغر من اجهاد التربة ويمكن تكبير مساحة الاساسات اذا لم يتوفرهذا الشرط بعمل expand في الجهات المسموح فيها ,انا رئيت سؤالك مرتين ولست متؤكدة من الاجابة ولكن هذا ما كنت ساقوم به وطبعا ساخذ service combinaison and seismc combinaisons لتحقق من هذا الشرط وعند اخذ seismc combinaisons ساخذ اجهاد التربة في service combinaison مضروب في coefficient حسب كود المتبع عندنا وشكرا
وحتى ultimate combinaison طبعا بضرب اجهد التربة بعدد الذي هو في الكود عندنا العدد 1.33 نسيت هذا فمعذرة


----------



## teefaah (29 مارس 2012)

سؤال لاهل الخبرة بال sap 2000
كيف امثل البلاطات الهوردى ( Hollow Block Slab ) على البرنامج sap 2000 
how to make modelling of hollow block slab on sap 2000 ?


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (29 مارس 2012)

ممنون جدا عالاجابة ست فاطمة المهاجر جزاك الله خير


----------



## المظفر2 (29 مارس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا شككت ان الامر هو امر جدران مصعد او سلالم ,فان كانت هي المشكلة يمكن ان تختار نموذج اخر للمصعد غير حوائط فيمكن انجاز المصعد بطريقة اخرى فانا انصحك ان تعمل اجتماع مع احدى مؤسسات المصاعد لتعطيك انواع المصاعد ومن بينها المصاعد المرتكزة على حائطين متقاطعين او مصاعد مرتكزة على الكمرات في كل مستوى ومستوى و نصف , اما ان تقول انك*ا*



المهندسه فاطمه شكر علي المساعده 
انا فعلا بدات ادرس احمل المصعد علي كمرات مرتكزه علي اعمده

شكرا مره ثانيه علي المساعده


----------



## Ninat (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
ما معنى أن يظهر عنصر أو أكثر بلون أحمر في النموذج بعد إجراء التحليل؟؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 أبريل 2012)

Ninat قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما معنى أن يظهر عنصر أو أكثر بلون أحمر في النموذج بعد إجراء التحليل؟؟؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم يمكنك عمل كليك يمين وستلاحظ ان العنصر فيه مشكلة سواء في التسليح للعزوم او قوة القص


----------



## pato_houssam (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليك أستاذ، 
من فضلك أريد كيفة تحميل حمولة موزعة على حافة element shell، وكذا كيفية التأكد من ذلك عن طريق شاشة البرنامج. 
و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## pato_houssam (6 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليك أستاذ، 
من فضلك أريد كيفة تحميل حمولة موزعة على حافة element shell، وكذا كيفية التأكد من ذلك عن طريق شاشة البرنامج. 
و جزاك الله ألف خير*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 أبريل 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> *السلام عليك أستاذ،
> من فضلك أريد كيفة تحميل حمولة موزعة على حافة element shell، وكذا كيفية التأكد من ذلك عن طريق شاشة البرنامج.
> و جزاك الله ألف خير*​


السلام علكم تريد ان تمثل حمولة خطية على *element shell ان كان ولابد يمكنك تعريف الخط الذي سيستقبل هذه الحمولة على اساس ان frame element خذ على سبيل المثال مقطع مربع ذي ابعاد تكون جد صغيرة قريبة من الصفر 0.00001 م او يمكن ان تعرف material جديد وتصفر الوزن والكتلة ثم تختار القطاع **frame element وتنسب له ال** material الذي وزنه وكتلته صفر حتى لا ناخذ بعين الاعتبار وزن اضافي لل**frame element وبعد اختياره حمله بما شات بحمل خطي kN/ml or Ton/ml هذا والله وعلم شكرا*


----------



## mohammad asad (7 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا كان بالامكان اجابتي على سؤال في ال etabs وهو كيف نستطيع ان نجعل جدران القص هي النظام الانشائي الوحيد المقاوم للحمولة الجانبية دون مشاركة ال frames 
وشكرا*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 أبريل 2012)

mohammad asad قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا كان بالامكان اجابتي على سؤال في ال etabs وهو كيف نستطيع ان نجعل جدران القص هي النظام الانشائي الوحيد المقاوم للحمولة الجانبية دون مشاركة ال frames
> وشكرا*


تقصد حالة core حيث يجب التاكد من ان قوة القص العائدة للكور تفوق 70 من المائة والكور يمكن ان يمتص كل القوى الافقية الناتجة عن الزلازل والله اعلم


----------



## m_3alolo (7 أبريل 2012)

انا جديد في استخدام برنامج الساب
ارجو شرح طريقة لتصميم القواعد العادية والمسلحة بعد استخراج ردود الافعال للأعمدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي هذا المجهود والتعاون المثمر


----------



## Abu Amara (14 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب 
عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب
> عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة*


السلام عليكم انت قلت ان النتيجة ظهرة فيما يخص العزوم الناتجة من الحمولة الميتة والحية انت عملت combination? التي تخص الرياح قصدي انت عملت combination وفق الكود عندكم, الاحمال تظاف لبعضها بنسب معينة حسب الكود, ومخططات العزوم او قوى القص تاخذ وفق combination ربما كان هذا السبب والله اعلم


----------



## Abu Amara (14 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا على الاجابة اختي الكريمة
أنا عملت تراكيب الحمولات حسب الكود البريطاني وما ظهر اي تأثير لحمولة الرياح على المخططات أنا أظن في خطوة ما عملتها بعد تعريف حمولة الرياح بس للاسف مو عارف شو هي*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *شكرا على الاجابة اختي الكريمة
> أنا عملت تراكيب الحمولات حسب الكود البريطاني وما ظهر اي تأثير لحمولة الرياح على المخططات أنا أظن في خطوة ما عملتها بعد تعريف حمولة الرياح بس للاسف مو عارف شو هي*


هل بامكانك وضع الملف عسى انو واحد يجيبك لا تنسى s2k مشان الفيرجن وشكرا


----------



## zanzibar (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Abu Amara (14 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكي الله خيرا على اهتمامك
ملف الساب موجود في المرفقات يا ريت تخبرني شو المشكلة لان حاولت كثير وما حصلت شي 
في انتظار الاجابة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى

*مشاهدة المرفق sap.rar


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *جزاكي الله خيرا على اهتمامك
> ملف الساب موجود في المرفقات يا ريت تخبرني شو المشكلة لان حاولت كثير وما حصلت شي
> في انتظار الاجابة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى
> 
> *مشاهدة المرفق 79873


يؤسفني اني لا استطيع اجابتك لانو ستيل وانا لا دراية لي بالمنشات المعدنية اتمنى ان يجيبك احد المهندسين وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *جزاكي الله خيرا على اهتمامك
> ملف الساب موجود في المرفقات يا ريت تخبرني شو المشكلة لان حاولت كثير وما حصلت شي
> في انتظار الاجابة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى
> 
> *مشاهدة المرفق 79873


لم يظهر تأثير الرياح على المنشأ لعدم تعريف مكان ثأثير الرياح على المنشأ (أنت عرفت قيمة الرياح التى سوف تؤثر على المنشأ ) ويتم تعريف مكان ونقطة تأثير الرياح وذلك بأختيار جميع نقط السقف (joints) ثم يتم عمل لها diaphragm يكون مركزه هو نقطة تأثير الرياح
أوبطريقه اخرى غير الطريقه السابقه يمكن عمل عدد اربع وجهات (Area) حول المبنى فى الاتجاه الرأسى على أن لايكون لهذه الواجهات خصائص انشائيه اى يتم عمل (area) بخصائص (none) على أن يتم توجيه أحمال الرياح على هذه الواجهات
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Abu Amara (15 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ويتم تعريف مكان ونقطة تأثير الرياح وذلك بأختيار جميع نقط السقف (joints) ثم يتم عمل لها diaphragm يكون مركزه هو نقطة تأثير الرياح



*شكرا جزيلا مهندس أسامة الفكرة وصلت تماما بالنسبة لطريقة عمل الديافرام *
​


> يمكن عمل عدد اربع وجهات (Area) حول المبنى فى الاتجاه الرأسى على أن لايكون لهذه الواجهات خصائص انشائيه اى يتم عمل (area) بخصائص (none) على أن يتم توجيه أحمال الرياح على هذه الواجهات​​




*بالنسبة للطريقة الاخرى بعد عمل الواجهات (Area) كيف يتم توجيه الاحمال على الواجهات ممكن تفصيل أكثر لو سمحت 

جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng medooo (15 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا في استفساااار ده في برنامج safe 12

هل من الممكن حزف بعض التسليح من اسياخ الحديد بعد التصميم وذلك اثناء عمل edit reinforcement من البرنامج نفسه...وانا لا اسأل علي عمل edit من الاوتوكاد ..انا بسأل قبل ما اعمل تصدير للاوتوكاااد

السؤال مباشرا .... هل يمكن حزف احد الاسياخ بعد التصميم ام لا


في مشكلة برده مضايقاني جدا رغم ان التسليح التصميم للبرنامج ممتاااااااااااز

بس في التسليح العلوي للكمرات بيقطع الحديد بصورة غريبه جدا بحيث ان ممكن البحر يكون 3 متر مثلا تلاقيه مقطع فيه 3 تقطيعات وده اهدار للحديد مش توفير لان مسافات التداخل بتزود طول التسليح

مش عارف ممكن الغي الموضوع ده ازاي خصوصا التسليح العلوي في الجوانب​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 أبريل 2012)

eng medooo قال:


> يا جماعة حد يرد عليا في استفساااار ده في برنامج safe 12
> 
> هل من الممكن حزف بعض التسليح من اسياخ الحديد بعد التصميم وذلك اثناء عمل edit reinforcement من البرنامج نفسه...وانا لا اسأل علي عمل edit من الاوتوكاد ..انا بسأل قبل ما اعمل تصدير للاوتوكاااد
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم يتم تحديد الحديد وفق ما وضعته انت يعني وفق تحديدك للاحمال و combinationوالكود وتعربف المواد وخصائصها يعني التسليح ناتج عن كل هذا كيف ستحذف اسياخ على اي اساس وكيف يتم ذلك هل انت منزعج منو ام ماذا؟ اما فيما يتعلق بالاسياخ التي في البرنامج وطولها انا لا اخذ المسافات الي يعطيها البرنامج وكما اشرت اجدها غير منطقية اتبع في ذلك ما نفعله عادة في التسليح سواء البلاطة او الكمرة ولا يقص التسليح بل هناك تسليح اضافي مثلا في اسفل البلاطة ممتد تقريبا على طول البحر وهذا الطول محدد في الكود يعني انك تتعامل مع البرنامج بمنطقية ولا ناخذ بالتدقيق ما يعطيه هذا والله اعلم​


----------



## alaa830 (15 أبريل 2012)

ما هو الحل للتخلص من مشكلة عدم تحقيق شرط ال punch shear في اطراف لبشة من دون استخدام تسليح الثقب ومن دون زيادة سماكة اللبشة على كامل المساحة علما بانه لا يمكن زيادة بروز اللبشه عن الاعمدة لانها اعمدة حدود عقار طبعا عن طريق safe v12


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا مهندس أسامة الفكرة وصلت تماما بالنسبة لطريقة عمل الديافرام *
> *بالنسبة للطريقة الاخرى بعد عمل الواجهات (Area) كيف يتم توجيه الاحمال على الواجهات ممكن تفصيل أكثر لو سمحت *
> *جزاك الله خيرا*​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن عمل الاتى :-
1- اختيار الواجهه (xz) لتوقيع أحمال الرياح فى اتجاه  
2- يتم رسم بلاطه بخصائص (none) اى بلاطه غير انشائيه على مسطح الواجهه (xz) وهذه البلاطه موجوده فى الاصدارات الحديثه من برنامج الساب والايتابس والسيف وليس فى الاصدار 10 من الساب ثم يتم تحريك أو اختيار الواجهه الاخرى المقابله (xz) أيضا عند نهاية المبنى 
3- يتم تعريف حالة الاحمال فى قائمة ال define >load ptterns> wy>upc7 >add new load pattern
ثم نقوم بتعديل هذا الحمل وذلك بعمل modify lateral load pattern ثم يتم اختيار exposure from area object ثم يتم تعديل قيمة سرعة الرياح وجميع ال parameters الاخرى الخاصه بالمبنى 
4- يتم اختيار البلاطه ذات الخصائص (none) ثم من قائمة assign> area load >wind pressure coefficient ثم يتم وضع قيمة Cp=0.8 على هذه الواجهه ثم يتم احتيار الواجهه المقابله وبنفس الطريقه يتم وضع قيمة ال Cp=-0.5 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أبريل 2012)

alaa830 قال:


> ما هو الحل للتخلص من مشكلة عدم تحقيق شرط ال punch shear في اطراف لبشة من دون استخدام تسليح الثقب ومن دون زيادة سماكة اللبشة على كامل المساحة علما بانه لا يمكن زيادة بروز اللبشه عن الاعمدة لانها اعمدة حدود عقار طبعا عن طريق safe v12


يمكن زيادة قطاع العمود نفسه دون الحاجه الى لك فى تصميم العمود نفسه
أو يمكن تغيير الكود المستخدم فى التصميم من الكود الامريكى الى الكود البريطانى أو الكود الاوربى الموحد فهو اقل تشدد فى حساب اجهاد الثقب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

مهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة...جزاكي الله خيرا

انا بسأل علي حزف بعض الحديد مش لأنه يزعجني : ) ولكن لأن الحديد العلوي للكمرة ( الجائز ) انا اراه مبالغ في تقطيعه يعني مثلا

كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز بحرها 3 متر من المفترض يضع الحديد العلوي لها مثلا 3 اسياخ كامله من العمود الي العمود 

لا .... تسليح البرنامج في الطرفين تسليح بطول 30 سم وفي نصف البحر باقي التسليح

انا اريد ان الحزف بعض الاسياخ للتعويض عنها بأسياخ اخري ولكن مناسبه لاعمال الحدادة في الموقع...

ارجو الرد


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

انا بسأل عن حزف بعض الحديد مش لأنه يزعجني : ) ولكن لأن الحديد العلوي للكمرة ( الجائز ) انا اراه مبالغ في تقطيعه يعني مثلا

كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز بحرها 3 متر من المفترض يضع الحديد العلوي لها مثلا 3 اسياخ كامله من العمود الي العمود 

لا .... تسليح البرنامج في الطرفين تسليح بطول 30 سم وفي نصف البحر باقي التسليح

انا اريد ان الحزف بعض الاسياخ للتعويض عنها بأسياخ اخري ولكن مناسبه لاعمال الحدادة في الموقع...

ارجو الرد


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

لا يمكن وضع رابط الا بعد 30 مشاركه


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

لا يمكن وضع رابط الا بعد 30 مشاركه لماذا...حد يفيدني


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

طب اعرف عدد المشاركات ازاي دلوقتي


----------



## Abu Amara (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكور مهندس أسامة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 أبريل 2012)

eng medooo قال:


> انا بسأل عن حزف بعض الحديد مش لأنه يزعجني : ) ولكن لأن الحديد العلوي للكمرة ( الجائز ) انا اراه مبالغ في تقطيعه يعني مثلا
> 
> كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز بحرها 3 متر من المفترض يضع الحديد العلوي لها مثلا 3 اسياخ كامله من العمود الي العمود
> 
> ...


في الحقيقة انا اجبتك فيما يتعلق بتقطيع الحديد انو هو كبرنامج يعطيك قيم متغيرة للحديد .عندما نحرك الماوس على طول الكمرة ستلاحظ تغير قيمة التسليح بتغير المومنت ,لانو المومنت يتغير كما تلاحظ على طول الكمرة وانت بطبيعة الحال مش في كل نقطة راح تغير التسليح لذلك مثلا عندك في الاعلى 6t14 ورغم ان المومنت يصير 0 والحديد كمان صفر عند نقطة تحول المومنت السالب الى موجب حيث التسليح السفلى الا انو انت راح تكمل ب3t14 على طول الكمرة في الاعلى و3t14 راح تضعها على 1/4 طول البحر من كل جهة وفقا لما يوجد بالدروس حتى وان اعطاك سيف طول اقل وما قلته انك تغير الاسياخ بما يتناسب مع اعمال الحدادة هذا جيد ارى انك فهمت كيف تتعامل مع البرامج وهذا ما يجب ان ياخذه المهندس من البرامج القيم حيث يتعامل بها وفقا لما درسه ووفقا للمنطق كما استنتجته انت وبالتوفيق وشكرا


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

: ((((((

سيف يعني نتائج دقيقة جدا لتوقيف التسليح لكن..... يقطع الحديد لكل عزم سالب ...وفي بعض الحالات يكون من الافضل تصميما وتنفيذا ان يستمر الحديد 

مثال علي ذلك بحر صغير بين بحرين كبيريين يكون البحر الصغير عليه عزوم سالبه بالكامل الا نه يضع فوق كل ركيزه حديد علي حدي

وفي هذه الحاله من الافضل ان يكون حديد البحر كله غير مقطع ومستمر في اتجاه البحرين الكبيرين مسافه Ld بعد صفر المومنت في الاتجاهين

الفكره بأه,,,, معلش حتكلم مصري عشان تعبت....هل يمكن حزف بعض الحديد لوضع غيره ام لا

علما بأني اتكلم علي safe 12 حيث انه يفرد الحديد ويرسم تفصيل الحديد وذلك قبل عمل اكسبورت للشوب دروووونج للاوتوكااد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 أبريل 2012)

eng medooo قال:


> : ((((((
> 
> سيف يعني نتائج دقيقة جدا لتوقيف التسليح لكن..... يقطع الحديد لكل عزم سالب ...وفي بعض الحالات يكون من الافضل تصميما وتنفيذا ان يستمر الحديد
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم انا فهمت عليك م.ميدو وانا موافقة علي انت قلتو وممكن بطبيعة الحال التحكم في الحديد بموجب الكود مع مراعات كمية الحديد فانت مثلا ممكن بدل 5t14 يعني 7.7 سم2 الي اعطاك اياها سيف مكانتش مناسبة لك ممكن تعوضها ب 4t16 يعني 8.04 سم2 ما اعرفش اذا انت فهمت علي انا لا اخذ بالتدقيق ما يعطيهي سيف احاول اقحام الكود وما يتماشى مع المنطق ارجو اني وصلتلك الفكرة والا معناها اني لم افهم سؤالك وشكرا


----------



## engineer1000 (16 أبريل 2012)

مافيش كتاب فى البريمافيرا


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

امممممممم


مشكلتي يا مهندسه فاطمة ليست مع الكود نهائيا )))

حضرتك فهمتيني بشكل كبير تقريبا....تبديل الحديد

بس مش المشكله تبديل الحديد ...المشكله ازاي ابدل الحديد في الرسم نفسه مع حزف بعض الاسياخ

لان البرنامج لا يعطي اتاحه لحزف بعض الاسياخ وانما يعطي تفويض بتغيير القطر لكل سيخ علي حدي دون حزف باقي الاسياخ

يعني لو مثلا انا اريد تحويل 5T14 الي 4T16 في هذه الحاله يمكن تغيير التكست txt علي البار bars ولا يمكن عمل حزف لاي سيخ وبذلك سيصبح العدد 5T16 وليس 4T16


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

في شرح بريمافيرا بس للاسف مش عارف ارفع في الردود اعرف ارفع في موضوع مستقل فقط ...ممكن تقولي طريقة الرفع علي الموقع وافيدك ان شاء الله​


----------



## eng medooo (16 أبريل 2012)

لا استطيع تحميل الملفات من هذا النوع علي الموقع....؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 أبريل 2012)

eng medooo قال:


> لا استطيع تحميل الملفات من هذا النوع علي الموقع....؟


اي ملفات تريد رفعها قصدك بريمافيرا؟ واين هي ؟


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (21 أبريل 2012)

شكر اخت فاطمة على الاجابة ولكن هل يمكن ان توضحي لي كيف يظهر برنامج السيف الاجهادات القادمة من المبنى ؟ ؟؟ ام تقصدين يتم حسابها يدويا مجموع ردود الافعال مقسما على مساحة الرافت يظهر اجهاد المبنى ويقارن مع bearing capacity؟؟؟ ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى ارجو افادتي بها 
بمعنى اخر سؤالي متى يتم التحول من اختيار نوع الاساس رافت الى بايلز ما هي المحددات التي يتم عمل جيك لها لتحديد ان الاساس الرافت يعمل او لا يعمل ارجو الاجابة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 أبريل 2012)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> شكر اخت فاطمة على الاجابة ولكن هل يمكن ان توضحي لي كيف يظهر برنامج السيف الاجهادات القادمة من المبنى ؟ ؟؟ ام تقصدين يتم حسابها يدويا مجموع ردود الافعال مقسما على مساحة الرافت يظهر اجهاد المبنى ويقارن مع bearing capacity؟؟؟ ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى ارجو افادتي بها
> بمعنى اخر سؤالي متى يتم التحول من اختيار نوع الاساس رافت الى بايلز ما هي المحددات التي يتم عمل جيك لها لتحديد ان الاساس الرافت يعمل او لا يعمل ارجو الاجابة مع الشكر الجزيل


السلام عليكم انت عندما تذهب سواء مباشرة من الايكونة او display show reaction forces تختار soil pressure مع الcombonation ومن ثم تقارن القيم الكبرى هل هي اصغر من القيمة الي عندك في تقرير التربة اقصد قيمة bearing capacity ​ان كنت مع service combo وان اخترت مثلا ultimate لا تنسى فقط ان تضرب هذه القيمة بcoefficient الي انتم تستخدموه عندكم في الكود ,احنا مثلا هو 1.33 , انا هذا ما اقوم به وشكرا
نسيت سؤالك التاني هو بالاول انت تحاول مجهودك على التوصل للاختيار الاساسات السطحية يعني تكبر مساحة الرافت بحدود المعقول او مثلا تشترط على انو الرافت لا يوضع فوقه التراب لان حمل التراب كبير وانت تشترط هذاواذا حتى هذا لم يوفق الشرط كامان يمكن ان تقترح ادوار عديدة ارضية حتى تنتقل لقيمة لل bearing capacity احسن من التي عندك وهذا كله مش انت الي تقرره يعني يمكن ما يعجب صاحب المشروع ​ودايما المسئلة هي مسئلة الحفاظ على مثل ما قلت انت الاجهادات القادمة من المبنى تكون اقل من bearing capacity واذا مامشي الحال اكيد الحل راح يكون انك تننقل للاساسات العميقة وكل شيء هو الغلاف المالي الحلول التقنية موجودة بس البرنامج والغلاف المالي وشكرا​


----------



## heno9 (21 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة جدا مهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة علي ردودك القيمة جدا انا كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك ازاي اخلي مستوايا ثابت في برامج الساب و الايتابس و السيف اصل انا مهندس تنفيذي و ولكني اعمل علي هذه البرامج بطريقة جيدة لكني لا اعمل بها نهائيا في نطاق عملي و اشعر اني بدأت انساها فما نصيحتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 أبريل 2012)

heno9 قال:


> مشكورة جدا مهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة علي ردودك القيمة جدا انا كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك ازاي اخلي مستوايا ثابت في برامج الساب و الايتابس و السيف اصل انا مهندس تنفيذي و ولكني اعمل علي هذه البرامج بطريقة جيدة لكني لا اعمل بها نهائيا في نطاق عملي و اشعر اني بدأت انساها فما نصيحتك


جيد انك مهندس تنفيذي وانك تتابع البرامج ,انا لو مكانك ماقدر اوفق يعني مش انت لوحدك المهندسيين الي يشتغلو بالموقع كتير ما يلجؤو للمهندسيين بالمكتب لمناقشة نقطة ما ,وانا لما اروح عالموقع لا اكتشف الاخطاء مثلك او مثلهم , عموما الملتقى يطرح فيه مواضيع عديدة ومتنوعة وانا استفدت من اراء مهندسين من الملتقى جزاهم الله كل خير كذلك دروس المؤسسة csi احسن شيء انت تتابع الجديد واذا امكنك تحصل على الفرجينات الجديدة للبرامج يكون احسن لك خاصة مع دروسها ,وبهذا تكون مهندس شامل مو متلي يعني انا هذا رايي والله اعلم


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
سؤال بالنسبة لبرنامج ايتابس
كيف يمكن إضافة مودات (modes) وزيادة عددها؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 أبريل 2012)

H.A.S.A.N قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال بالنسبة لبرنامج ايتابس
> كيف يمكن إضافة مودات (modes) وزيادة عددها؟



السلام عليكم من Analysis
set analysis option
set dynamic parametre
Number of modes
والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للإجابة
لدي مشكلة
عند تحليل المنشأ لا يظهر لدي سوى شكل واحد
أي لا يظهر لدي عدة أشكال للتشوه حسب عدد المودات 
ما هو الحل
مرفق المشروع للتوضيح


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 أبريل 2012)

في حالة إضافة قوة زلزالية وبعد التحليل لا يظهر أثرها على المنشأ وكأنها لم تضف
مرفق ملف مع إضافة قوة ex كمثال وفق الكود ubc وعند التحليل لا يظهر أثر القوة على المنشأ
ما المشكلة ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أبريل 2012)

H.A.S.A.N قال:


> في حالة إضافة قوة زلزالية وبعد التحليل لا يظهر أثرها على المنشأ وكأنها لم تضف
> مرفق ملف مع إضافة قوة ex كمثال وفق الكود ubc وعند التحليل لا يظهر أثر القوة على المنشأ
> ما المشكلة ؟


السلام عليكم انا لم استطع فتح الملف لانو من المفروض ان تضع sdb and s2k بسبب الفيرجن المختلفة ,ماقصدك بلا يظهر اثر القوة على المنشا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أبريل 2012)

H.A.S.A.N قال:


> في حالة إضافة قوة زلزالية وبعد التحليل لا يظهر أثرها على المنشأ وكأنها لم تضف
> مرفق ملف مع إضافة قوة ex كمثال وفق الكود ubc وعند التحليل لا يظهر أثر القوة على المنشأ
> ما المشكلة ؟


سوف يظهر أثر الزلازل على المنشأ بعد عمل تقسيم للبلاطات ( meshing) والكمرات والحوائط ويمكن أن يتم ذلك بالتقسيم الداخلى أو التقسيم الخارجى من قائمة edit 
​تقبل تحياتى


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 أبريل 2012)

أخت فاطمة حسب ما فهمت أنني يجب أن أحفظ الملف بصيفة s2k وهذا ما فعلته وهو بالمرفقات
المقصود بعدم حدوث أي تأثير أنه عند تعريف قوة زلزالية وفق الكود ubc ومن ثم القيام بالتحليل ومشاهدة النتيجة نلاحظ أن المنشأ يتشوه ويتحرك تبعا للقوة المعرفة عند مشاهدة تأثيرها
لكن ما يحصل أنه بعد التحليل لا نلاحظ أي تأثير للقوة الزلزالية وكأنها غير موجودة
علما أن الديافرام ومصدر الكتلة وكل الأمور معرفة ومدخلة
أخي أسامة الجدران والمساحات قمت بتقطيعها 
لكن البلاطات لم أقطعها لأنني لا أريد الحصول على الجهود فيها إنما قمت بتعريف بلاطة بسماكة صغيرة جدا وجعلت الجهود f11 و f22 صغيرة
بكل الأحوال قمت بتجرب عمل تقطيع للبلاطة وحصلت على نفس النتيجة لم يتغير شيء 
فقط للملاحظة أنني قمت باستيراد الملف من أوتوكاد بشكل dxf وسمعت من البعض أن هذه المشكلة قد تكون حصلت في حال وجود خلل بسيط باتصال أي من العناصر مع بعضها 
أرجو الإفادة منكم لأن الموضوع جدا مهم بالنسبة لي وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أبريل 2012)

يجب مراجعة الحائط على محور A-A وحور 7-7 حيث تم عمل له ركائز عند الادوار المختلفه fixed support وعند ازالة هذه الركائز وكما يجب تقسيم البلاطه بنفس تقسيمات الحوائط وكذلك الكمرات سوف لانجد اخطاء فى الملف
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أبريل 2012)

انا اسفة حاولت افتحة بس مرضيش انت متاكدة من الملف e2k .بس انا راح اسئلك هل ضغطتي على الايكونة show mode shape 
 والا اعيدي رفع نفس الملف sdb and e2k


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 أبريل 2012)

صحيح أخي أسامة مشي الحال
الله يجزيك الخير والله غلط بسيط خلاني أسبوع كامل مشغول وما بتعرف شأد دعيتلك 
بصراحة فكرة الموضوع وجهد الأخوة هنا يستحق الشكر العميق وأكيد الجزاء عند رب العالمين والأجر رح يكون كتير كبير 
إن شاء الله بس أتخرج وأتمكن منيح بالبرنامج رح صير شارك معكم وساعد اللي بيحتاج 
تحياتي لكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 أبريل 2012)

أخت فاطمة انحلت المشكلة والحمد لله
كل الشكر لكِ


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
سؤال
أنا قمت بنمذجة بلاطة مصمتة باتجاه وحيد 
عند عمل ميش للبلاطة وتقطيعها هل يجب تقطيعها باتجاه واحد أم باتجاهين؟
السؤال الآخر
كيف يتم تعريف جائز على جدار لوضع حمولات شاقولية على الجدار بالتفصيل؟
وشكرا


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالمشروع المرفق وبعد التحليل لاحظت أن الجوائز الموازية لاتجاه عمل البلاطة تعمل بدون اتصال مع البلاطة وتهتز بشكل منفصل
ما هو السبب والحل؟


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (28 أبريل 2012)

سؤال آخر
في نفس المشروع تم تعريف جوائز وهمية على الجدران القصية لتحميلها بالقوى الشاقولية
لكن عند التحليل أحصل على رسالة خطأ في الحمولات
بالعودة إلى الخيار check model من analys وبتفعيل الخيار الأخير فقط خيار تفحص الحمولات يعطي رسالة بعدم انتقال الحمولة 
أين الخطأ الحاصل وما هو الحل


----------



## خالد الأغبري (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال في برنامج SAFE 12
كيف يتم تعربف الاعمدة وجدران القص في اساس اللبشة Mat footing
هل يتم تعريفهم كمساحة (stiff slab ) ام بخصائصهم ( column prop & wall prop )
واعذرونا لاننا مبتدئ في البرنامج


----------



## bob_smma (2 مايو 2012)

انا عندي سؤال عن طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل علي الايتابس
بطريقه رسبونس سبكترم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 مايو 2012)

H.A.S.A.N قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال
> أنا قمت بنمذجة بلاطة مصمتة باتجاه وحيد
> عند عمل ميش للبلاطة وتقطيعها هل يجب تقطيعها باتجاه واحد أم باتجاهين؟
> ...


السلام عليكم تقسيم البلاطة ضروري لانتقال الاحمال الى الكمرات عندما يكون تقسيم البلاطات متطابق مع تقسيم الحوائط ستنتقل الاحمال الى الحوائط من غير وضع كمرات فوق الحواائط لذلك يجب التاكد من التقسيم البلاطة والحائط انا هذا ما اقوم به لا اضع فوق الحوائط شيء والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 مايو 2012)

H.A.S.A.N قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالمشروع المرفق وبعد التحليل لاحظت أن الجوائز الموازية لاتجاه عمل البلاطة تعمل بدون اتصال مع البلاطة وتهتز بشكل منفصل
> ما هو السبب والحل؟


انا لحد الان لم اتمكن من فتح ملفك رغم اني الان مع الايتابس 9.7.4,المهم هل بعد تقسيم البلاطة قسمت الجوائز نفس الشيء هل اخترت الجوائز مع نقاط تقسيم البلاطة ودخلت على .
edit/divide line/break at the intersevtion with selected line and pont 
علشان تحصل على تقسيم continous من البلاطة للكمرة وهكذا تضمن انتقال احمال البلاطة للكمرة هذا والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 مايو 2012)

bob_smma قال:


> انا عندي سؤال عن طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل علي الايتابس
> بطريقه رسبونس سبكترم


انا حاولت ابحث عن مشاركتي في موضوع نسيت عنوانو لانو به صور لكن مالقيتو عموما اول شيء عليك تعريف spectre وتسجله txt سجله في نفس الملف الي انت تدرس فيه

وبعد الدخول من define /responce spectrum functions 
ومن قائمة choose function type to add
تختار spectrum from file
add new function
عند BROWSE وانت تبحث على الملف غير اسفل القائمة لtxt حتى يظهر لك الملف

لا تنسى اختيار periode vs value 
بعدها انقر هلى display garph لظهور graph ولتثبيته في الملف اضغط على convert to user qedined

وبعد كدا تعرف من define /response spectrum cases
add new spectrum انت تعرف spectrum الاول في اتجاه x وتختار funtion الي سميتها انا مثل في الصورة سميتها RPA و من scale factor في اشكالية صارت هون بالملتقى انتم تاخدوه 1 احنا ناخدو 9.81 واعتقد لو قارنا txt الي نستعمله وطريقة حسابه اكيد مختلفة لانو مش معقول يكون اختلاف زي دا هدا كل شيء عندي واذا احتجت توضيح راح اوضحلك ان استطعت وشكرا


----------



## bob_smma (2 مايو 2012)

طيب ايه الكود اللي استخدمه 
ليتماشي مع شروط الكود المصري


----------



## عمر لقاء مكي (4 مايو 2012)

الاخ الفاضل ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..عندي سؤالين

الاول :
?how to get My and Mx on a column of frame using SAP2000, and how to get Pu
and how to get m11 and m22 ?

الثاني :

How to get ready tables for maximum deflection and moments on all of your slabs, using SAFE V12.2? .. instead of getting the max deflection on each slab by the mouse !

ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والاجر الكبير ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم..... اثناء تصفحي لمواقع الهندسة المدنية في الانترنت صادفت احد المواقع توجد تعليقات لاعظائه لكيفية نمذجة البلاطات (عمل ميش) عن طريق برنامج اوتوكاد وبرامج اخرى مثل الروبورت ملينيوم وRAM Concept وحاولت استخدام هذه البرامج لعمل ميش لسقف ومن ثم نقلها الى الاوتوكاد بصيغة dxfووجدت انها لاتعمل .......ارجو من لديه المعرفة باستخدام هذه البرامج ان يفيدنا بشرح ولو بسيط عن هذه الطريقة لان بصراحة اعاني من عملية الميش في الاوتوكاد


----------



## bob_smma (4 مايو 2012)

هو فيه طريقه اعرفها وهي عباره عن
ارسم مربع 50*50 سم بأمر 3dface وكرر المربع ده بمساحه المنشأ بأمر array
وحطها في layer لوحدها واعمل مكان الاعمده point وحطها في layer لوحدها واحفظها dxf 
والباقي من الساب


----------



## yso (4 مايو 2012)

لدى بلاطه flat slab على برنامج safe 12 لا اعلم ما المشكله حيث ان توزيع المومنت يظهر بشكل غريب عند المنصف كانه غير متصل لا اعلم ما العمل هل يستطتيع احد المساعده 

http://www.mediafire.com/?5vvnsyqmnp8gw5e


----------



## Ehab Karam (5 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​​انا لسه اول مرة اشتغل علي برنامج Safe و تابعت الدروس اللي نزلت عليه بالمنتدي و لي سؤال حول Load Cases .
لاحظت في الدروس انه عندما يتم تعريف الاحمال في Load Cases بيتم اعتبارها Linear ، و انا فكرتي حول الموضوع انه المفترض ان يتم اعتبار الاحمال Non-Linear Cracked لأنه من المفترض اانه عند تحميل المنشأ بيحصل شروخ تؤدي لإنخفاض جساءة العناصر الانشائية و بالتالي التحميل بينتقل من المرحلة الخطية (المرونة) للمرحلة اللاخطية (اللدونة) ، فهل فكرتي صحيحة ام خاطئة ؟ ، و اذا تم التصميم علي اساس ان تأثير الحمل علي المنشأ Linear أليس من المفترض انه سيكون تصميم بقيم أعلي من التصميم في حالة اعتباره Non Linear Cracked.


و شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 مايو 2012)

Ehab Karam قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​​انا لسه اول مرة اشتغل علي برنامج Safe و تابعت الدروس اللي نزلت عليه بالمنتدي و لي سؤال حول Load Cases .
> لاحظت في الدروس انه عندما يتم تعريف الاحمال في Load Cases بيتم اعتبارها Linear ، و انا فكرتي حول الموضوع انه المفترض ان يتم اعتبار الاحمال Non-Linear Cracked لأنه من المفترض اانه عند تحميل المنشأ بيحصل شروخ تؤدي لإنخفاض جساءة العناصر الانشائية و بالتالي التحميل بينتقل من المرحلة الخطية (المرونة) للمرحلة اللاخطية (اللدونة) ، فهل فكرتي صحيحة ام خاطئة ؟ ، و اذا تم التصميم علي اساس ان تأثير الحمل علي المنشأ Linear أليس من المفترض انه سيكون تصميم بقيم أعلي من التصميم في حالة اعتباره Non Linear Cracked.
> 
> 
> و شكرا جزيلا​



السلام عليكم , انت بالاول تعرف الاحمالLinear ​وبعدين تضيف حالات تانية من نفس الاحمال الي انت عرفتها سابقا Linear,​حسب الحالة الي انت تحب تحسب deflection حسب الحالة الي تريد حسابها كما نعمل في combinaison ,انا ابحث عن الحالات الي اخذها الاخ حسان 2 هو وضح هذه النقطة اذا لقيتها راح ارشدك ,المهم انت الي قلتو صح بس في توضيحات لازم تعرفها ,يعني انا راح احاول اجد مشاركات الاخ حسان2 والله اعلم
واخيرا الحمدلله وجدت الملفمشاهدة المرفق deflection in safe.rar


----------



## bob_smma (5 مايو 2012)

ازاي ارسم داله طيف التجاوب بأستخدام الكود المصري ؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 مايو 2012)

bob_smma قال:


> ازاي ارسم داله طيف التجاوب بأستخدام الكود المصري ؟؟


على ما اعتقد انتم تستعملون ubc الذي في البرنامج


----------



## bob_smma (5 مايو 2012)

الدكتور طالب ارسمها واستخدمها بالكود المصري للاحمال2008


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

المعلومات مفيدة للغاية.........مشكورين


----------



## Ehab Karam (7 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندسة فاطمة علي تعبك و الملف اللي حملتيه افادني و فهمت النقاط اللي كنت عاوز افهمها ، شكرا جزيلا *:20:


----------



## pato_houssam (9 مايو 2012)

من فضلكم أريد إجابة عن سؤالي:
-هل يجب ضبط النموذج للبناية المدروسة بحيث يكون comb modal deformed shapعلى (en terme de mode)
mode1 translation
mode2 translation
mode3 torsion
أو translation en terme de déplacement
و أخيرا لكم كل الشكر.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ,اذا بحثت في اي كود لا تجد هذا شرطا ولكن في البنايت المقاومة للزلازل يبحث المصممون على التقليل من torsion في البناية ,هذا لا يعني ولاسباب تكون معمارية انك لا تستطيع التعامل مع torsion في المود 1و2 لكن الدراسة لن تكون اقتصادية ,قضية torsion في المود 1او2 دائما محل نقاش بين المهندسين هناك من يراها ضرورية وهناك من يرفضها ويتعامل معها ,عندما تتحدث الى الباحثون في هذا الامر يعقدونه لدرجة انك لا تفهم شيء, وانا رئيي في المباني المقاومة للزلازل الاحسن تفادي torsion في المودين 1و2 وخاصة الاول, نحن مثلا هناك من المهندسيين المراقبيين من يفرضه عليك دون وجود فقرة تنص على ذلك وتصبح انت بين المعماري والمهندس المراقب تقنع من ؟ هذا والله اعلم


----------



## pato_houssam (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا و لكن ما دامت إجابتك على هذا النحو أي أغلب مهندسي هيئة المراقبة التقنية ctc يشرط نزع torsion في mode 1 يستدل ب RPA لكن من جهة أخرى A2.5.4 RPA99/V2003: -minimiser les effets de torsion
أي لم يحدد :
-en terme de mode
-أو *en terme de déplacement*
لأنني سألت خبير عندنا في الجزائر و كان يعمل في CGS (cetre national de recherche appliqueé en Génie-Parasismique وهو كذلك أستاذ جامعي عن هذه الحالة و أجابني كالآتي:
قال أن المقصود في RPA 
minimiser les effets de torsion en terme de déplacement و لمعرفة ذلك في sap قال لي عوض comb modal ب comb seisme E يجب أن تكون translation
و في الحقيقة سألتك قبلها هذا السؤال للمناقشة و تعرفين أن المناقشة تبدي الآراء و أستطيع من ذلك أخذ مفهوم لظاهرة.
وفي النهاية شكرا (راني تعبتك معايا).


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا و لكن ما دامت إجابتك على هذا النحو أي أغلب مهندسي هيئة المراقبة التقنية ctc يشرط نزع torsion في mode 1 يستدل ب RPA لكن من جهة أخرى A2.5.4 RPA99/V2003: -minimiser les effets de torsion
> أي لم يحدد :
> -en terme de mode
> -أو *en terme de déplacement*
> ...



je ne vous ai pas bien compris lorsque vous dites
 sap قال لي عوض comb modal ب comb seisme E يجب أن تكون translation
و في الحقيقة سألتك قبلها هذا السؤال للمناقشة و تعرفين أن المناقشة تبدي الآراء و أستطيع من ذلك أخذ مفهوم لظاهر
 ce que je sais moi,c'est que l'existance de torsion aux premiers mode est le signe d'un bâtiment sensible a la torsion, réglementairement parlant il n'est pas interdit ,la torsion peut être engendrée par la repartiton non symétrique des éléments de contreventement l’excentricité entre le centre de mass et centre de rigidité es grande on peut le remarque sur les logiciel de calcul, grande différence de déplacement entre les deux points opposes de la structure ce qui peut causer la dégradation du cote flexible c.a.d le moins rigide 
l'effet de torsion est considérer comme négligeable ,lorsque vous avez une symétrie de répartition des éléments de contreventement et que l’excentricité entre le centre de masse et le centre de rigidité est petite ,ici la torsion est engendre par la faible rigidité de la structure a la torsion 
en conclusion la torsion provoque des déplacements excessifs au niveau des éléments périphériques de la structure ainsi réduction de leurs rigidité


----------



## pato_houssam (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا أستاذة 
في الحقيقة أنا مبتديء نوعا ما لأن الأسئلة أكثر من الأجوبة بكثير.
أما بالنسبة ل:translation en terme de déplacement فسأقوم بشرح ذلك مفصلا حسب معرفتي المحدودة في البرنامج:
أ)لمعرفة torsion en terme de mode هناك طريقتين (و أرجوا منك الإفادة إذا كنت أخطأت أو نسيت شيئا)
1-من animation display-show deformed shap-comb name modal
سيعطيني les mode ومنها أعرف torsion
2-من الجدول display-show tables structure output-modal information-table modal participating mass ratios
ب) لمعرفة translation en terme de déplacemnt نذهب لل animation
animation display-show deformed shap-com name seisme (E

أقصد seisme : المعرف في load case type repense spectrum
و من ذلك نستنتج translation ou torsion عن طريق animation
**********************************
أما بالنسبة للشرح المبسط فإزددت فهما(بارك الله فيك) لكن بادرني سؤال لأنني رأيت أن نمذجة les escalier في البناء يسبب torsion حتى و لو كان البناء متناظر بالنسبة لنقطة أو محور خصوصا أذا كان البناء flexible أي أحد البعدين ( الطول و العرض) أكبر بكثير نسبيا من الآخر مثلا ضعفين.فهل يا أستاذة مع نمذجة les escalier أو لا و إذا كان جوابك نعم في أسفل les esclaier h=0 m تضعين ; و أرجوا الإفادة encastrement ou appui double حتى و إن كان A.4.3.2 b RPA99/V2003 يشترط نموذج encastrement a la base. 
و أخيرا لك كل الإحترام و التقدير أستاذة و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا أستاذة
> في الحقيقة أنا مبتديء نوعا ما لأن الأسئلة أكثر من الأجوبة بكثير.
> أما بالنسبة ل:translation en terme de déplacement فسأقوم بشرح ذلك مفصلا حسب معرفتي المحدودة في البرنامج:
> أ)لمعرفة torsion en terme de mode هناك طريقتين (و أرجوا منك الإفادة إذا كنت أخطأت أو نسيت شيئا)
> ...


السلام عليكم انا شككت في فهمي ما قلته انت سابقا ,لان ما قاله استاذك لا ياخذ في عين الاعتبار le mode بينما الحديث عن  torsion et translation c'est suite a une analyse modale c'est pourça j'avoue que n'est rien compris 
فيما يتعلق بالدرج ,انا في الحقيقة اصمم بالاول دون درج والاحظ behaivour of building (le compotement de la structure) وبعد نمذجة الدرج في المبنى الاحظ ان كان هناك تغيير في (le compotement de la structur هنا اصمم الدرج لحاولي في file تاني واخذ reactions في نصف الطابق واوزعها على الكمرة اونصف الكمرة التي في البناية تماما في مكانها لان المغزى من الدرج هو اخذ reactions والوزن وبالنسبة لنوع support ف fixed لانه مرتبط بالارض حيث لا يسمح بالتحرك ولا الدوران في اي اتجاه ولك نفس التقدير وفائق الاحترام 
وشكرا


----------



## سفيان9500 (10 مايو 2012)

*linear cantilever element with inelastic multilinear spring*

اريد شرح نمذجة the link حسب ماشرح في المقال التالي
the vertical steel link was represented

by a linear cantilever element with only two
inelastic rotational and translational springs at the fixed
link end. Each of the springs was designed to produce
directly the relationships shown in Figs. 4 and 5. One
of the developed springs represents the moment–rotation
relationship while the other represents the shear force–
shear displacement relationship. The values of My and
Vy are considered equal to Mp and 0.9Vp, respectively
[13]. The moment–rotation and the shear force–lateral
displacement relationships of the steel link shown in
Figs


----------



## pato_houssam (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا و لكن ملاحظة الأستاذ لأقرب الفهم يهتم ب: déplacement final de lastructure أي translation ou torsion لأن مثلا عندما نريد حساب déplacement من sap على حسب علمي نأخذ comb de seisme فقط
و من هنا animation عندما تكون translation أي البرنامج أعطانا déplacement de structure glabal يعني déplacement des noeds
U=u1+u2+u3+u4+u5 +Un
نفرض أن u1,u3,u4,u5 translation 
u2 torsion 
النتيجة U translation لأن الأغلب translation.
على العموم أشكرك أستاذة لأنك صارحتني بأنك غير مقتنعة بما يقوله أستاذي.
أما بالنسبة les escalier أنا ركزت على torsion لأن الأغلب بل الكل يدخلون les escalier comme charge لتفادي torsion أو لقولهم أنه ليس encastrement 100%.
*****************************************
من جانب آخر لدي أسئلة بخصوص RPA و النمذجة أريد طرحها لكن أظن أنني (كثرت عليك---------
و أخيرا لك فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## a7med.mo7y (10 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة وبعد


كلنا نعلم أن هناك برامج هندسة كثيرة 
مثل
autocad
sap
robot
revit
وغيرها

وهناك دورات واسطوانات على الانترنت تكفي لجعل الشخص ممتاز في استخدام مثل هذه البرامج
وهناك بعض هذه البرامج تدرس كمواد اجبارية في الجامعه
فأنا عن نفسي درست autocad و sap

لكن مع كل هذا لا تأخذ شهاده تثبت أنك تستطيع ان تستخدم هذه البرامج

لذلك سؤالي هو

هل لابد عندما تتقدم لوظيفة أن تكون معك مثل هذه الشهاده ام يكفي انك درستها في الجامعه أم يكفي انك فعلا تستطيع أن تعمل عليهم بدون شهاده

فاذا كنت قمت بعمل مقابله من قبل فهل لك أن تفيدني 

ولكم تحياتي 

واتمنى لنا جميعا التوفيق 
......................................
*


----------



## عمر لقاء مكي (11 مايو 2012)

لو سمحتوا عندي سؤالين، وراح اكتبهم بالانجليزي عشان ماعنددي ترجمة المصطلحات

السؤال الاول :
?how to get My and Mx on a column of a 3D frame using SAP2000, and how to get Pu
and how to get m11 and m22 ?

الثاني :

How to get ready tables for maximum deflection and moments on all of your slabs, using SAFE V12.2? .. instead of getting the max deflection on each slab by the mouse !​
شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا و لكن ملاحظة الأستاذ لأقرب الفهم يهتم ب: déplacement final de lastructure أي translation ou torsion لأن مثلا عندما نريد حساب déplacement من sap على حسب علمي نأخذ comb de seisme فقط
> و من هنا animation عندما تكون translation أي البرنامج أعطانا déplacement de structure glabal يعني déplacement des noeds
> U=u1+u2+u3+u4+u5 +Un
> نفرض أن u1,u3,u4,u5 translation
> ...



essalem 3alikoum, au sujet de votre prof ,j'ai dis que je n'ai rien compris parce que tout simplement ,je n'ai jamais rencontre ça auparavant, ni dans les débats, ni documents ni rien, il se peut qu'il a raison ;mes connaissances sont limitées par rapport a un chercheur ,donc je n'ai pas a être convaincu ou pas mais, c'est juste que c'est nouveau pour moi ,en plus dans votre cas (c.a.d le cas du prof),je ne vois pas l'influence du mode sur le déplacement . quant au calcul du déplacement il est claire que ce calcul se fait selon Ex et Ey et non selon les combinaisons séismiques ;pour vos question sur lRPA ,je suis entièrement a votre disposition ,si je peux répondre bien sur, pouquoi pas ,bien au contraire ça me fait très plaisir que vous soyez la avec moi ,desfois j'ai l'impression que je suis seule Algérienne ici ,et puis l'RPA avec ces textes ambiguës qui sont jamais claire, laisse chaque ingénieur interpréter le texte a sa manière, surtout les ingénieurs du CTC esperant qu'il ya vraiment un nouveau RPA comme ils le prétendent ,donc en attente de vos questions j’espère seulement pouvoir répondre et merci salutations


----------



## pato_houssam (11 مايو 2012)

سلام أنا أقصد comb seisme في animation إتجاه الزلزال ex.ey ربما كان هناك سوء تفاهم أو أنني لم أعرف كيف أشرح ذلك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2012)

a7med.mo7y قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اعتقد بما انك مهندس فانت تحمل الشهادة التي تاهلك للدراسة باي برنامج تشاء لست مضطرا لتبرير انك تحسن استخدام اي برنامج بشهادة اضافية ولاجل ذلكهناك مقابلة و حوار عند تقديمك للوضيفة وعند كتابة cv فلا تقلق بالنسبة للشاهادات الاخرى سيسئلونك في المقابلة ,يمكن لاي مهندس ان يتعلم هذه البرامج من طرق متعددة ومنها دروس الملتقايات ويصبح احسن من الذي تعلمها في مؤسسة تعليمية ,انا الي اعرفه ان البرامج نتعلمها وحدنا وهذا كان حالي شخصيا الواحد الي يعرف يساعد زميلو وهكذا ,من قال لك ؟ 
شكرا


----------



## pato_houssam (11 مايو 2012)

على العموم نسيت ان أسلم عليك و على الحضور لأنني متوتر نوعا ما (جديد في هذا المنتدى).


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> سلام أنا أقصد comb seisme في animation إتجاه الزلزال ex.ey ربما كان هناك سوء تفاهم أو أنني لم أعرف كيف أشرح ذلك


 انا فهمت شكرا ولكن هل فهمت انت مااقصده انا انت ستختار ex لترى deplacement وفي ذهنك ان هذا 1er mode ام انك ستراقب deplacement في الحالتين وعليك ان تكون translation سواء مع ex ou ey 
donc on dois vérifier le déplacement et voir l'animation du modèle si ça va donner des translations dans les 2cas c'est ça non?


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> على العموم نسيت ان أسلم عليك و على الحضور لأنني متوتر نوعا ما (جديد في هذا المنتدى).


الله يسلمك ,واهلا بك ومرحبا وانا متاكدة اني راح اتعلم معك اشياء جديدة soyez la bienvenue


----------



## pato_houssam (11 مايو 2012)

نعم الأن أظنك فهمتيني أراقب animation de EX.EY 
إذا كانت translation يعني أن deplacement global de la structure translation و هذا لا يأثر على البناء 
إ ذا كانت torsion قا لي بأنه خطر يعني يلزم نزعه 
و كخلاصة قال لي منطقيا البناء يتأثر ب deplacemnt.


----------



## pato_houssam (11 مايو 2012)

أظنك فهمتيني.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> أظنك فهمتيني.



شكرا فهمتك جيدا


----------



## a7med.mo7y (11 مايو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد بما انك مهندس فانت تحمل الشهادة التي تاهلك للدراسة باي برنامج تشاء لست مضطرا لتبرير انك تحسن استخدام اي برنامج بشهادة اضافية ولاجل ذلكهناك مقابلة و حوار عند تقديمك للوضيفة وعند كتابة cv فلا تقلق بالنسبة للشاهادات الاخرى سيسئلونك في المقابلة ,يمكن لاي مهندس ان يتعلم هذه البرامج من طرق متعددة ومنها دروس الملتقايات ويصبح احسن من الذي تعلمها في مؤسسة تعليمية ,انا الي اعرفه ان البرامج نتعلمها وحدنا وهذا كان حالي شخصيا الواحد الي يعرف يساعد زميلو وهكذا ,من قال لك ؟
> شكرا



أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندسه

هي فقط مجرد مخاوف بحكم أنني ما زلت أدرس وأريد أن أمشي على الطريق الصحيح 

وشكرا مره أخرى على ردك


----------



## pato_houssam (11 مايو 2012)

السلام عليك أستاذة و أود ان أقول لك و للأمانة العلمية أنني إذا طرحت عليك سؤال و أردت المناقشة سأذكر لك المصدر: أي مثلا من عند أستاذي أو مهندس في ctc أو من عندي .
لكي تفهمينني جيدا و لا يكون في فكرك أنه أستاذي.


----------



## أبوشرقى (12 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عارف ان سؤالى ممكن يتوه بين الاسئلة بس اتمنى ان حد يفيدنى فى الموضوع ده 

لو سمحتو ا عايز مساعدة فى برنامج الساب ...
عاوز اعرف ازاى اتعامل مع النتايج اللى طالعة من الساب moment على الاكسيل 
صعب خالص اخد كل moment واصمم علية وحده زى شغل الكلية عاوز طريقة زى تصميم الاعمده اقدر اصممم بيها باقى العناصر من كمرات وبلاطات واساسات ......
يا ريت تفيدونى​


----------



## sign26 (12 مايو 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مايو 2012)

أبوشرقى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عارف ان سؤالى ممكن يتوه بين الاسئلة بس اتمنى ان حد يفيدنى فى الموضوع ده
> 
> لو سمحتو ا عايز مساعدة فى برنامج الساب ...
> ...


السلام عليكم ,اكيد صعب انك تاخد كل مومنت اعتقد مستحيل راح تكمل بعد10 سنين ,انا راح اوجزلك الامر 
بعد التحليل راح تدرس كل نوع من عناصر على حدا 
الاعمدة ,الكمرات وحتى الكمرات في البلاطات المفرغة ذات اتجاه واحد راح تاخذ الكمرات الحاملة للاعصاب لحالها والتانية لحالها ,ودراسة البلاطة كذلك مثلا الاول الاعمدة , ناخذ الاعمدة التي من نفس القطاع بالاول انت بعد اختيار combo راح تحصل على جدول فيه عدد لا يحصى من النتائج من الاسهم الي في الاكسيل يمكنك الذهاب الىPmax من الجدول واستخام اسهم اكسيل من فوق الى تحت او العكس ستظهر لك القيم الكبرى وطبعا ستاخذ المومنت التابعة لهذاPmax ثم تختار من جهت المومنت كذلك القيم الكبرى بنفس الطريقة و P التابعة له وPmin والمومنت التابعة لها
  هذا المثال لا اساس له من الصحة انا عملتو عالسريع مشان اشرحلك وفي الكمرات راح تكون عندك مومنت بس المومنت positif الي تحت وتخص تسليح الكمرة في الاسفل والمومنت سالب وتخص التسليح الي فوق ونفس الطريقة الجدول راح يعطيك P =0 الا في بعض الحالات ورغم انك تلاقي في كمرة ما المومنت الموجب الاكبر والمومنت السلب الاكبر في كمرة تانية الا انو نعمم النتيجة لانو يستحيل تسليح كمرة كمرة , يمكن الاستعانة من diagramm لانو الجدول يعطي رقم العنصر وحتى المسافة في العنصر ومن ثم يمكنك اختيار العنصر من select /lebals/frame وتبحث عن العنصر حتى ترى المومنت كيف شكله ,بنفس الطريقة للبلاطة باستخدام M11 M22 يمكنك من diagramm التعامل مع النتائج هذا بالمختصر والله اعلم


----------



## أبوشرقى (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .....
الظاهر ان الموضوع صعب شوية ... ممكن لينك علية شرح للموضوع ده 
كل شروحات الساب اللى عندى بتوصل لمرحلة المومنت وبس ..... محتاج شرح ازاى اتعامل مع المومنت ده 
ارجو الافاده ​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مايو 2012)

أبوشرقى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .....
> الظاهر ان الموضوع صعب شوية ... ممكن لينك علية شرح للموضوع ده
> كل شروحات الساب اللى عندى بتوصل لمرحلة المومنت وبس ..... محتاج شرح ازاى اتعامل مع المومنت ده
> ارجو الافاده ​


لا انا مافيش ليتك عندي ,انا اختصرت في الشرح لذلك لم تفهمني ,المومنت الي عندك مشكلة معاها هي الي فالعمود ام الكمرة ام البلاطة ,انت فهمت كيف تتعامل مع جدول اكسيل ام لا ؟, هناك تسليح البرنامج ممكن تستخدمه 
design /concrete frame design 
بالاول اختار الكود من view/Revise preference
بعدين دايما من design / select design combo لاختيار combo 
وفي الاخير stard design /check of structure
اذا انت استخرجت القوى من الاكسيل عليك الاستعانة ببرامج اخرى لحساب التسليح وهي متوفرة سواء برامج في الاكسيل او مثلا روبوت فيه برنامج اضافي اسه calculette اذا المشكلة لس معاك حدد لي اين بالضبط هل هي عند الاكسيل انا لم افهم اين بالضبط


----------



## pato_houssam (12 مايو 2012)

سلام أخ أبو شرقي :
ما تحتاجه من قوى او عزوم سهل نظرا لقوة البرنامج لكن هناك مراحل يجب ان تمر عليها سأشرح لك ذلك حسب فهمي المحدود:بحسب المراحل الآتية 
1-تقوم بنمذجة البناء على حسب ما تعرف و اظن انك قلت بأنك تعرف النمذجة و هذا يحسب لك و في الحقيقة لا اريد التعمق في ذلك لانني أختلف بعض الشيء معكم و مع الأساتذة الكرام في هذا المنتدى (كل وا حد و له فلسفة في النمذجة لكن المنطق هو الأساس)
2- لأخذ النواتج كالعزوم و القوى برنامج sap سهل ذلك أي عندما تعرف عنصر إطاري مثلا يحدد القوى و العزوم بمحاورها مثلا:
لدينا مثلا الروافد beam ستقوم بتعريفها في البرنامج كالآتي: 
define-section properties-add new property-concrete- rectangular
عندما تحدد الأبعاد ستذهب في نفس النافذة إلى concrete reinforcement 
الاكيد ستختار beam أنظر معها توجد M3
أما إذا كان العنصر عمود ستختار column أي تحتاج P-M2-M3
يعني في الجداول المخرجة أو الناتجة من البرنامج ستحتاج فقط لما ذكرت 
ساكتفي بهذا القدر لانني أريد منك ان تحدد لي بأنك فهمتني أم لا إذا لم تفهمني سأعيد الشرح
و أريد منك ان تتقبل مني هذه النصيحة (فأنت بمثابة أخ لي) ان لا تكون عجولا لأنك إذا فهمت الأساس صحيحا سيبقى معك ما حييت و العكس كذلك 
و أخيرا تقبل فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## سفيان9500 (12 مايو 2012)

-------------------------------------------------------


سفيان9500 قال:


> اريد شرح نمذجة the link حسب ماشرح في المقال التالي
> the vertical steel link was represented
> 
> by a linear cantilever element with only two
> ...


----------



## pato_houssam (12 مايو 2012)

سلام أستاذة كيف هي احوالك .


----------



## pato_houssam (12 مايو 2012)

سلام أستاذة أريد أن أطرح عليك سؤال أو أسئلة إذا أمكن.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> سلام أستاذة أريد أن أطرح عليك سؤال أو أسئلة إذا أمكن.


وعليكم السلام ,انا الحمد لله شكرا لسؤالك عني , كما انني لست استاذة ,يمكنك مناداتي باسمي ,لا مشكلة بخصوص سؤالك اطرحو مش بضرورة انا من يجيب هناك مداخلات عديدة لمجموعة من الاساتذة هنا لربما هم مشغولين الان ولكن بين الحين والاخر يظهر واحد ,اتفضل دون ان تطلب الاذن


----------



## pato_houssam (12 مايو 2012)

لا و الله انت تعرفين بان في الجزائر يقولون كلمة استاذ لانها من معاني الإحترام.و قد خصصت بالمشاركة لأنك تعاملت مع rpa لكن أظن أن دول المشرق و الخليج يتعاملون بubc97.


----------



## pato_houssam (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم.
أود أن يجيب أحد الأساتذة على سؤالي المتمثل في:
هل أقوم بهذه الخطوة عند النهاية من النوذج أي قبل البدأ في التحليل:
select all-assign- frame-reverse frame connectivity-keep assigns in same global orientation-OK- 
إذا كانت خطأ فماهو شرح الأداة.
و لكم كل الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## citizen_x (17 مايو 2012)

*مشكلة في اظهار الحل في الساب*

السلام عليكو ورحمة الله وبركاته :لو سمحتوا انا مستخدم جديد للساب وعندي مشكلة في اظهار الحل ......بدوس run وما يظهرش اي حاجة بدوس shoe deformed section برضو ما بيظهرش حاجة ارجو الرد


----------



## pato_houssam (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم الأخ citizen_X من الأفضل ان تضع النموذج هنا بالصفحة لنعرف المشكلة.
و إن شاء الله سنجد الحل.


----------



## citizen_x (18 مايو 2012)

لا ده مش نموذج دي كمرة عادية كل ما اجي ادوس run يحلها وما يظهرليش اي حاجة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 مايو 2012)

citizen_x قال:


> السلام عليكو ورحمة الله وبركاته :لو سمحتوا انا مستخدم جديد للساب وعندي مشكلة في اظهار الحل ......بدوس run وما يظهرش اي حاجة بدوس shoe deformed section برضو ما بيظهرش حاجة ارجو الرد


السلام عليكم ,ربما هي مشكلة في البرنامج يعني في تسطيبة لانو من المفروض وحتى ان لم تحمل الكمرة باحمال ,وزنها يكفي لظهور show deformed shape


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

سلام أستاذة كيف أحوالك.أظنك لم تظهر في اليومين الأخيرين إن شاء الله خير.
بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ citizen_X أردت التأكد لأن هذا المشكل كان عندي في sap14.
أي أن المشكل توقف في الادوات les outils أظن انه crack


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> سلام أستاذة كيف أحوالك.أظنك لم تظهر في اليومين الأخيرين إن شاء الله خير.
> بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ citizen_X أردت التأكد لأن هذا المشكل كان عندي في sap14.
> أي أن المشكل توقف في الادوات les outils أظن انه crack


السلام عليكم ,Ah bon ,انا كذلك كانت عندي مشكلة فيرجن 14 والعديد من اعضاء الملتقى نفس شيء لكن اعتقد اني غيرتها ,انا بحثت على فيجن 15 لكن لم استطع تنزيلها ,سانتظر فيرجن 16


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم أستاذة أريد الجواب على هذا السؤال إن أمكن

​عندما اذهب إلى load patterns لتعريف ل G et Q يوجد نوع آخر type 
super dead ما المقصود بها.
في الحقيقة لدي إجابة لكنني لست متأكد لذا أريد المناقشة ​


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

1-action permanentes G: elles sont appliquées pratiquement avec *la meme intensité* pendant toute la durée de vie de l'ouvrage
2-action variables Q: ce sont des action dont l'intensité est plus ou moins constante, mais qui sont appliquées pendant un temps court par rapport aux action permanentes
في الحقيقة التعريف اخذته من كتاب و عليه إذا كن في البناء مثلا مكتب و كانت به خزانة مثبة أو مثلا الكراسي المثبة في دور العرض السينما يعني نأخذها في الحمولة super dead
و على العموم لك كل الإحترام.


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

و في الحقيقة في الكتاب ذكر l'équipement fixé على أنها من انواع actions permanentes


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

الكتاب هو béton armé BAEL91 modifié 99 et DTU associés للمألف jean-pierre mougin


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> 1-action permanentes G: elles sont appliquées pratiquement avec *la meme intensité* pendant toute la durée de vie de l'ouvrage
> 2-action variables Q: ce sont des action dont l'intensité est plus ou moins constante, mais qui sont appliquées pendant un temps court par rapport aux action permanentes
> في الحقيقة التعريف اخذته من كتاب و عليه إذا كن في البناء مثلا مكتب و كانت به خزانة مثبة أو مثلا الكراسي المثبة في دور العرض السينما يعني نأخذها في الحمولة super dead
> و على العموم لك كل الإحترام.


je pense que pour le définition super dead ça concerne plutôt le revêtement ,carrelage dalle de sol cloisons de repartition etc.. ces materiaux autre que le béton sont aussi des charges permanente , mais le meubles en général c'est considéré comme charges d'exploitation 
والله اعلم


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا أستاذة على الرد (الله يحفظك).


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

السلام أستاذة فما قولك في:
أن مؤلف الكتاب قال بأن l'équipement fixé بأنها actions permanentes


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

سلام أستاذة كيف هي أحوالك.


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

في الحقيقة أردت أن اوضح لك الحالة عن طريق صور.


----------



## pato_houssam (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم أستاذة
لقد قمت بوضع الصورتين صورة واجهة الكتاب و صورة الموضوع 

صورة 1 
http://img1.imagilive.com/0512/Image.JPG
صورة 2
http://img1.imagilive.com/0512/Image2.JPG 
و أخيرا لك كل الإحترام و التقدير.(إسمحيلي راني تعبتك معايا).


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 مايو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذة
> لقد قمت بوضع الصورتين صورة واجهة الكتاب و صورة الموضوع
> 
> صورة 1
> ...


السلام عليكم 
oui ,merci j'ai bien lu l'article il parle de l’équipement fixe , pourquoi un meuble c'est un équipement fixe? l’équipement fixe comme par exemple des machines ou des appareils comme peut être dans les hôpitaux ,les locaux machines etc,mais un meuble vous le changez a n'importe quel moment vous pouvez carrément l'enlevez en tout cas si vous êtes convaincu je ne peux rien dire , pour moi toute charge qui peux etre supprimer ou deplacer c'est une charge d'exploitation , salutations


----------



## eng.abomonzer (27 مايو 2012)

حفظك الله 
ما أجمل هذه الكلمات
كل الصحابة ساداتي
كيف لا وقد اختارهم الله لرسوله


----------



## de$ha (29 مايو 2012)

انا عندى سؤال فى السيف وهو انا لما بروح احط الجوينت لود البرنامج بيسال على الاكس والواى الى هيتوزع فيها الحمل طيب لما يكون العمود مايل بزاوية معينة هوزعه أزاى


----------



## engalgashaam (29 مايو 2012)

*ايتابس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- ماهو شـــكل( first mode ) في التحليل الديناميكي , هل هو خطي في الاتجاه (x,y) أم الدوران على محور (z) ؟ مع العلم بأن شكل المنبي منتظم . 
2- كم عدد المود اللتي يجب ادخالها عند التحليل الديناميكي .
3- ماهي افضل توزيعه للمش في الابراج العاليه (مثلاهل هيا (3x3 او 4x4 او .........)؟
4- ماهي حالات التحميل التي يجب إدخالها للبرنامج عند عمل ( P-Delta ) .


----------



## enganassaleh (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ......
بالنسبة لبرنامج سيف كيف ممكن أكرر الطوابق للأعلى علما انه خيار replicate بس لمحور x,y دون Z والارتفاع على محور Z ??????


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يونيو 2012)

de$ha قال:


> انا عندى سؤال فى السيف وهو انا لما بروح احط الجوينت لود البرنامج بيسال على الاكس والواى الى هيتوزع فيها الحمل طيب لما يكون العمود مايل بزاوية معينة هوزعه أزاى



السلام عليكم العمود يجب ان يكون مستقيما وميله لا يتعدى 2 سم حسب الكود ولنفرض انك ستصصم عمودا خاصا وحمله يمكن ان تقسمه على x and y باستخدام cos and sin مادام انو عندك درجة الميل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يونيو 2012)

engalgashaam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1- ماهو شـــكل( first mode ) في التحليل الديناميكي , هل هو خطي في الاتجاه (x,y) أم الدوران على محور (z) ؟ مع العلم بأن شكل المنبي منتظم .
> 2- كم عدد المود اللتي يجب ادخالها عند التحليل الديناميكي .
> ...



1-هذا يعتمد على التصميم ويمكن لبناية symetric ويكون بها دوران في المود الاول 
2 -اولا يمكن ان تاخذ 3xعدد الادوار ومن ثم تلاحظ في 
diplay/show tables /modal participing mass ratio sumux sumuy اذا وافق كل منهما 90 بالمائة وفقا للكود والا ارجع وغير عدد المود وزد وبعض الاحيان وبسبب torssion لا يمكنك الوصول الى 90 بالمائة ومن ثم هناك التحقق من شرط تاني وفق للكود المتبع انا اشتغل على كود قد لا يناسبك
3- انا لم افهم السؤال الميش في الابراج العالية ياخذ 1م على 1م لتخفيف عدد العقود وللحصول على نتائج سريعة ولكن في بعض الاحيان يمكن ان يطول الامر حتى يوم بكامله او اكثر للحصول على النتائج ثم تصدم انك اخطات او لم تعجبك النتائج وعليك ان تغير ,ولكن ماذا اقترحت 3على 3 اعتقد ان هذا كثيرنفرض انه لديك بلاطة او حائط 8م يعني لما تقسمه على 3 يصير عنك 3اجزائ فقط ,لا ادري انا لم اتعدى 1.2م 
4 حالات التحميل في P-Delta )في help يمكن مثلا اخد الحالات واكيد شرحها بالكليزية راح تفهمو احسن مني يمكناخذ احمال الزلازل بدل الرياح


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يونيو 2012)

enganassaleh قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> بالنسبة لبرنامج سيف كيف ممكن أكرر الطوابق للأعلى علما انه خيار replicate بس لمحور x,y دون Z والارتفاع على محور Z ??????



على حد علمي لا يمكن ان تصمم بناية على سيف, سيف يدرس العناصر الافقية وليس العمودية ولدراسة المبنى اعملو على الساب او الايتاب وهو يعطيك النتائج للاعمدة والحوائط ,ثم للكمرات والبلاطات والاساسات انتقل على سيف يعني اشتغل على البرنمجين في نفس الوقت هذا رئيي


----------



## pato_houssam (9 يونيو 2012)

سلام أستاذة بالنسبة للسؤال 2 
أي عدد les modes قإن البرنامج هو الذي يحسب و نعلم ان les 3 mode الأوليين هم dominant .
فحسب معلوماتي أن RPA ذكر 90% قي حالة الحساب اليدوي. أي إمتصاص الطاقة بنسبة 90%
و إذا كان لديك رأي آخر أفيديني لأنني أعلم بأن نظرتك أشمل من نظرتي.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 يونيو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> سلام أستاذة بالنسبة للسؤال 2
> أي عدد les modes قإن البرنامج هو الذي يحسب و نعلم ان les 3 mode الأوليين هم dominant .
> فحسب معلوماتي أن rpa ذكر 90% قي حالة الحساب اليدوي. أي إمتصاص الطاقة بنسبة 90%
> و إذا كان لديك رأي آخر أفيديني لأنني أعلم بأن نظرتك أشمل من نظرتي.


السلام عليكم في ما يخص هذه النقطة اذا رجعت للكود rpa ستجدها في [h=2]4.3. Méthode dynamique modale spectrale[/h]page 49
[h=3]4.3.4. Nombre de modes à considérer[/h]*a)* Pour les structures représentées par des modèles plans dans deux directions orthogonales, le nombre de modes de vibration à retenir dans chacune des deux directions d’excitation doit être tel que :
- la somme des masses modales effectives pour les modes retenus soit égale à 90 % au moins de la masse totale de la structure.

الى اخر الفقرة يعني وين الحساب اليدوي انا لم افهم ماذا تقصد بالحساب اليدوي هل اوضحت اكثر


----------



## طارق عاصم (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. لو تكرمتم عايز اعرف ازاي اصمم القواعد والشدادات على السيف او الساب ... عندي تربه اخدت لها جسه وقال ان الاساسات المناسبه قواعد منفصله مرتبطه بشدادات .. ازاي اقدر اصمم الشدادات على السيف او السب ؟ او اي برنامج اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hafez (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي في التصميم على الزلازل:
لو كان عندي جملة انشائية مكونة من اطارات وجدران قصية وأريد من جدران القص أن تقام 75% من القوة الزلزالية والاطارات أن تقاوم 25% وكما هو معلوم فهناك تراكيب كثير لحمولات الزلازل والسؤال بالنسبة للطارات ( أعمدة وكمرات) هل أصممها على تراكب حمولات واحد وهو ( 1.5dl+1.8ll) أم أنه على أن أصممها على تركيب آخر للحمولات وماهو هذا التركيب

أرجو الايضاح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## pato_houssam (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لسؤالك فيجب عليك إرفاق الكود المستعمل لأنه من خلال معرفة الكود نختار combination المناسبة سواء لكمرات أو الأعمدة أو جدران القص مع العلم أن التراكيب تكون غير وحيدة.
و في الحقيقة أنا أستعمل كود مخالف لما تستعمله أي أن المعاملات مختلفة ( مثلا ELU 1.35G+1.5Q ).


----------



## adelahmedb73 (18 يونيو 2012)

السلا م عليكم 
اود ان أسال على تحليل المباني العالية فهل نفوم بعمل Relese للاعمدة كما هو الحال في المباني العادية اونجعلها joint علما باني لم اعمل relese ووجدت ان كل النفاط لها قيمة عزم مع العلم اني من المهم عندي التحليل وليس التصميم يعني اريد قيمة رودود الافعال جيدة وكذلك الازاحة وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم


----------



## hafez (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخي أنا استعمل ملحق الكود السوري وهو متوفر على الانترنت ولكن السؤال هل نستعمل نفس تراكب الحمولات للجدران القصية في تصميم الاطارات وكما تعلم أن هناك تركيب كثيرة لحمولات الزلازل والتصميم بالنسبة لجدران القص يكون على تركيب الحمولات الاسوء ويمكن لكل جدار أن يكون له تركيب يختلف عن الجدار الآخر وكذلك بالنسبة للاطارات ( الكمرات والاعمدة ) فربما يكون لكل كمرة تركيب حمولات يختلف عن الكمرة الاخرى فما هو التركيب الذي يجب علي أن أستعمله
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت لك سؤوالي وشكرا مرة ثانية على الاجابة


----------



## hafez (18 يونيو 2012)

الافضل لك أن لا تعمل لها تحرير للعزوم حتى تستفيد من الاطارات في مقاومة قوى الزلازل


----------



## adelahmedb73 (18 يونيو 2012)

السلا م عليكم 
اود ان أسال على تحليل المباني العالية فهل نفوم بعمل Relese للاعمدة كما هو الحال في المباني العادية اونجعلها joint علما باني لم اعمل relese ووجدت ان كل النفاط لها قيمة عزم مع العلم اني من المهم عندي التحليل وليس التصميم يعني اريد قيمة رودود الافعال جيدة وكذلك الازاحة وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 يونيو 2012)

hafez قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سؤالي في التصميم على الزلازل:
> لو كان عندي جملة انشائية مكونة من اطارات وجدران قصية وأريد من جدران القص أن تقام 75% من القوة الزلزالية والاطارات أن تقاوم 25% وكما هو معلوم فهناك تراكيب كثير لحمولات الزلازل والسؤال بالنسبة للطارات ( أعمدة وكمرات) هل أصممها على تراكب حمولات واحد وهو ( 1.5dl+1.8ll) أم أنه على أن أصممها على تركيب آخر للحمولات وماهو هذا التركيب
> 
> أرجو الايضاح ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم نسبة قوة القص التي تعود للاطارات او الحوائط انت تحسبها ,يمكنك اختيار الاطارات with joints في كل مستوى على حدا واعطائها اسم في group name لكل مستوى ومن define /cut section كذلك تختار اسم لكل group وبعدها في display /show tables /section cut forces تختار القوة الزلزالية في اتجاه x and y من select load case المعرفة سابقا من display /show tables /building output اختر story shear ستهتم بالمقارنة بين Vx ,Vy من shear story مع F1,F2 من cut section forces مش مقارنة لكن قسمة F1/Vx , F2/vy لكل مستوى ويتبين لك النسبة المؤوية لقوة القص العئدة للاطارات وعليه ان كانت تفوق 25 بالمئة وانت تريدها 25 بالمئة عليك اعتماد تصميم جديد وتضيف حوائط قص يعنى المبنى يكون rigide ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك من periode في المود الاول 
السؤال التني مثل ما اشار اليه pot_houssam هذا يعتمد على الكود ولو اني ارى انه بما ان هناك نسبة من قوة القص تعود للاطارات فلا تكتفي بdead load and live load يعني تراكيب من غير حمولات زلزالية ,لا تنسى البراميتر R الذي يتغير مع نسب قوة القص هذا والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 يونيو 2012)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> اود ان أسال على تحليل المباني العالية فهل نفوم بعمل Relese للاعمدة كما هو الحال في المباني العادية اونجعلها joint علما باني لم اعمل relese ووجدت ان كل النفاط لها قيمة عزم مع العلم اني من المهم عندي التحليل وليس التصميم يعني اريد قيمة رودود الافعال جيدة وكذلك الازاحة وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم


ماذا تقصد بقيمة عزم في العمود ؟وما المشكلة في ذلك عليك دراسة التسليح باخذ كل القوى التي نتجت على التصميم وعلى الحمولات كلها ,من الافضل ان لا تلجا لل release في الاعمدة


----------



## sayed2051 (23 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ازاع اعرف ال shear wall و core فى برنامج الايتابس وكيفيه اظهار Mx و My و Fz على shear wall و core بس بسررررررررررررعه علشان عندى مشروع وياريت يكون فيديو بقدر الامكان ويكون غير شرح المهندس ايمن قنديل وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يونيو 2012)

sayed2051 قال:


> لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ازاع اعرف ال shear wall و core فى برنامج الايتابس وكيفيه اظهار Mx و My و Fz على shear wall و core بس بسررررررررررررعه علشان عندى مشروع وياريت يكون فيديو بقدر الامكان ويكون غير شرح المهندس ايمن قنديل وشكراااااااااااااااااا



اولا تعريف الcore & shear wall:-
1- بعد رسم حوائط القص على المسقط الافقى يتم اختيار كل حائط على حده ثم من قائمة Assigin >shell\area>diaphragme >p1 أى أنه فى الخطوه السابقه تم تسمية ك peir وكذلك تم اضافة خاصيه جديده وتحويل ال shear wall or core من shell elenment الى frame element كل حائط باسم P1 & P2.............
مع ملاحظه أنه اذا تم اختيار عدد أكثر من حائط وهو ال core فان البرنامج يتعامل معه كأنه وحده واحده اى frame واحد وهذا يتم عمله لل core أو لحوائط القص على شكل حرف L 

ثانيا اظهار Mx,My,Fz:-
1- من على الشاشه مباشرة وذلك من قائمة display >show member force \ stress diagriam>frame\pier\spandarel
ثم فعل ال piers بوضع علامة صح عند أسفل الشاشه السابقه - هنا سوف تظهر قيم العزوم على حوائط القص واى قوى اخرى تريد أن تحددها 
2- اذا اردت اضهار نتائج كل حائط على حده وتصديرها لبرنامج الاكسل يكون ذلك من قائمة display>show tables>wall output
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (23 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
قمت بتعريف بلاطه علي ال safe وادخال الاحمال
عندما قمت باظهار ردود الافعال علي الاعمده كانت عاليه وصلت لعمود يحمل 302 طن 
علما الاحمال المدخله هي ll=.2 t/m2 , fc=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع لبلوكات الهورددي بقيمه wall=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع علي الكمر للحوائط بقيمه wall=.76 t/m
ومش عارف اوجد الخطا فين
مرفق ملف السيف


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يونيو 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بتعريف بلاطه علي ال safe وادخال الاحمال
> عندما قمت باظهار ردود الافعال علي الاعمده كانت عاليه وصلت لعمود يحمل 302 طن
> علما الاحمال المدخله هي ll=.2 t/m2 , fc=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع لبلوكات الهورددي بقيمه wall=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع علي الكمر للحوائط بقيمه wall=.76 t/m
> ...



السلام عليكم انا راجعت Materials وجدت انك معرف weight paer unit volume =2.2t/m3 وهي =0.22 t/m3


----------



## Do It (23 يونيو 2012)

الرجاء شرح الفرق بين bodyconstraintsو diaphragmconstraints


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (23 يونيو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا راجعت Materials وجدت انك معرف weight paer unit volume =2.2t/m3 وهي =0.22 t/m3



السلام عليكم بس هيا كدا يعتبر كا ادخال وحدات مظبوطه weight per unit volume اللي هوا كثافة الخرسانه بيساوي = 25 kn/m3 اللي هوا 2.5 ton/m3 
بالعكس يمكن انا اتلغبط ودخلتها اقل شويه 2.2 فالمفروض الاحمال تقل لكن دي زادت عن 300


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يونيو 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم بس هيا كدا يعتبر كا ادخال وحدات مظبوطه weight per unit volume اللي هوا كثافة الخرسانه بيساوي = 25 kn/m3 اللي هوا 2.5 ton/m3
> بالعكس يمكن انا اتلغبط ودخلتها اقل شويه 2.2 فالمفروض الاحمال تقل لكن دي زادت عن 300


صحيح, معك حق انا اسفة هي 25 كن /م3,بس اريد ان اسئل هو انت صممت مباشرة على سيف ماعملتش تصدير ملف من برنامج تاني ؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (23 يونيو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> صحيح, معك حق انا اسفة هي 25 كن /م3,بس اريد ان اسئل هو انت صممت مباشرة على سيف ماعملتش تصدير ملف من برنامج تاني ؟



السلام عليكم

مفيش داعي للاسف ولاشي كفايه بس محاولة المساعده -- ياربت لو حضرتك عرفتي مشكلة الملف ايه او لو فعلا النتائج صحيحه بالملف ان العمود يدي رد فعل يصل ل 300+ طن في الدور الواحد 
لان فعلا بقالي حوالي ثلاثة ايام مش عارف المشكله في ايه والموضوع ضروري جدا بالنسبالي لان شغل متوقف عليه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يونيو 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مفيش داعي للاسف ولاشي كفايه بس محاولة المساعده -- ياربت لو حضرتك عرفتي مشكلة الملف ايه او لو فعلا النتائج صحيحه بالملف ان العمود يدي رد فعل يصل ل 300+ طن في الدور الواحد
> لان فعلا بقالي حوالي ثلاثة ايام مش عارف المشكله في ايه والموضوع ضروري جدا بالنسبالي لان شغل متوقف عليه


هو انا شفت الملف وفاهمتك وكنت اتفحص الاعمدة التي بها احمال كبيرة صحيحالنقطة 211 عمودها شايل حمل كبير خاصة البحور عندك 8م وفي كمرات من جهات اخرى متركزة عليه لو قارنت باليدوي ممكن اطول انا انصحك اذا عندك وقت وبما ان الامر هو متعلق بالاحمال فقط ليش ما تعيد التصميم على الايتابس او الساب على السريع تعرف قطاعات الاعصاب وتحط بلاطة بالمقياس الي عملتو على سيف اوdeck على الايتاب وشوف يطلع معاك اية ولن ياخذ الامر منك طويلا لانو انا كمان ما لاحظت خطا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يونيو 2012)

م.محمد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بتعريف بلاطه علي ال safe وادخال الاحمال
> عندما قمت باظهار ردود الافعال علي الاعمده كانت عاليه وصلت لعمود يحمل 302 طن
> علما الاحمال المدخله هي ll=.2 t/m2 , fc=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع لبلوكات الهورددي بقيمه wall=.15 t/m2 وحمل موزع علي الكمر للحوائط بقيمه wall=.76 t/m
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الخطأ فى الملف هو تعريف الاحمال (dead & live & Fc & wall) على أنها nonlinear static وذلك من قائمة define >load case والمفروض أن يكون تعريف الاحمال السابقه على أنها Linear static أما اختيار ال nonlinear static فيكون لحساب ال long &short term deflection وليس لحساب ردرد الافعال 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (24 يونيو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الخطأ فى الملف هو تعريف الاحمال (dead & live & Fc & wall) على أنها nonlinear static وذلك من قائمة define >load case والمفروض أن يكون تعريف الاحمال السابقه على أنها Linear static أما اختيار ال nonlinear static فيكون لحساب ال long &short term deflection وليس لحساب ردرد الافعال
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم 
اول احب اشكر حضرتك لان فعلا انا كنت محتار في الموضوع دا جدا ومكنتش عارف المشكله ايه
انا عامه اول مره اشتغل علي السيف واتعلمته بفضل الشروحات الموجوده في المنتدي وبعض المواضيع الاخري
انا عدلت تعريف الاحمال الي linear static وفعلا ردود الافعال كلها اتعدلت وفي فرق كبير بنها وبين ال nonlinear static
طب كده لو حبيت اعمل حسابات لل short term deflection و long term deflection لازم يكون مودل مختلف عن المودل الاولاني وتحويل طبعا الاحمال لل nonlinear


----------



## adelahmedb73 (24 يونيو 2012)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> اود ان أسال على تحليل المباني العالية فهل نفوم بعمل Relese للاعمدة كما هو الحال في المباني العادية اونجعلها joint علما باني لم اعمل relese ووجدت ان كل النفاط لها قيمة عزم مع العلم اني من المهم عندي التحليل وليس التصميم يعني اريد قيمة رودود الافعال جيدة وكذلك الازاحة وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم



ياريت تجاوبوني واكون شاكر


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (25 يونيو 2012)

_لو سمحت ازااى اسطب برنامج ساااااب 14 ......!!!!؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## pato_houssam (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أود أن أستفسر على comb acc التي أدرجها في SAP علما أنني أستعمل RPA99/V2003 
فهل أدرج الإتجاه العكسي في comb acc.


----------



## miadakotb (11 يوليو 2012)

_*ياريت حضراتكم تفيدنى بخصوص الخطوات بالتفصيل لتصميم الهناجر على الساب 2000 و كيفيه حساب الاحمال و خاصه الرياح و حالات التحميل وكيفيه اختيار القطاعات 
*_​


----------



## miadakotb (11 يوليو 2012)

*بص انت بدوس على ايقونه الsetup و بعد ماتخلص نفتح ملف الcrackو نعمل copy للملفين الموحودين و تروح تدخل على drive c ثم computer and structer ثم sap 2000ثم نعمل pasteو بعد كدم اوك ثم افتح الايقونه بتاعت البرنامج هايشتغل
*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 يوليو 2012)

على الساب كنا بنقدر نشوف قيمة الترخيم للكمر على السيف مش عارف اعرف قيمة الترخيم للكمر ارجو من المهندسين سرعة الرد شاكر لكم جدا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> على الساب كنا بنقدر نشوف قيمة الترخيم للكمر على السيف مش عارف اعرف قيمة الترخيم للكمر ارجو من المهندسين سرعة الرد شاكر لكم جدا


اذا انت ماتقدرش تميز مكان الكمرات ودا ممكن اذادققت في المحارو ممكن تختار الكمرات من select 
select 1
properties 2
beam properties 3
تختار الكمرات وبعدين كليك يمين واختار
show selected obeject only


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> على الساب كنا بنقدر نشوف قيمة الترخيم للكمر على السيف مش عارف اعرف قيمة الترخيم للكمر ارجو من المهندسين سرعة الرد شاكر لكم جدا


اذا انت ماتقدرش تميز مكان الكمرات ودا ممكن اذادققت في المحارو ممكن تختار الكمرات من select 
select 1
properties 2
beam properties 3
تختار الكمرات وبعدين كليك يمين واختار
show selected obeject only


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أود أن أستفسر على comb acc التي أدرجها في SAP علما أنني أستعمل RPA99/V2003
> فهل أدرج الإتجاه العكسي في comb acc.


وعلكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لا ادرجه فهو ياخذ في عين الحسبان ذلك يمكنك ادراجه وملاحظة انه لا يضيف اشياء جديدة هو يعطي Max and Min للcomb acc


----------



## heno9 (11 يوليو 2012)

إلي خبراء الإتابس و المهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة عندما ارسم بلاطة مائلة بين أربع نقاط تظهر بعيدة عن هذه النقاط و بمساحة اكبر فما هو حل هذه المشكلة وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (11 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اذا انت ماتقدرش تميز مكان الكمرات ودا ممكن اذادققت في المحارو ممكن تختار الكمرات من select
> select 1
> properties 2
> beam properties 3
> ...



شكرا لحضرتك على سرعة الرد 
بس انا بعمل كدا بالفعل بس انا مش متاكد لانى لو مشيت برة بالماوس يعنى مكان البلاطات اللى انا خفتها بلاقى بردة ارقام


----------



## pato_houssam (11 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وعلكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا لا ادرجه فهو ياخذ في عين الحسبان ذلك يمكنك ادراجه وملاحظة انه لا يضيف اشياء جديدة هو يعطي Max and Min للcomb acc



شكرا مهندسة فاطمة على الإجابة و أود رأيك في الفقرة المرفقة من RPA99/V2003 و تفسير ذلك
http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image1.JPG

في الحقيقة لقد سألت مهندسين من CTC لهما خبرة من الحساب و كذا متابعة المشاريع على ذلك بخصوص ذكر الإتجاهين معا في الفقرة المذكورة بعد ذكر comb (الفقرة التي وضعت عليها ملاحظة ذكر الإتجاهين)
و كلاهما أعطاني إجابة مختلفة أحدهما قال لي يقصد les poutres و الآخر قال لي يقصد les poteaux و ذكر لي أنها حالة خاصة في بعض البنايات .
و قد سألتك لأخذ فكرة لأن ما دام هناك تضارب في الافكار من مهندسين ذوا كفاءة في نفس الفقرة يعني هناك غموض و أرجع لفكرة أنها حالة خاصة و لأخذ العلم أنا لم أتناقش معهم لأفهم أولا على أي شيء يرتكزان لكنهما لم يطيلا في الإجابة بل كانت في بضع كلمات. ربما لكي يبعدان الشعور كوني مهندس مبتديء.
و لأضيف فكلاهما قالا لي بأن SAP يأخذ الإتجاهين كلاهما بعين الإعتبار حتى و إن لم تدخل الإتجاه العكسي. 

و في الاخير لك كل الإحترام و التقدير مهندسة فاطمة.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> إلي خبراء الإتابس و المهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة عندما ارسم بلاطة مائلة بين أربع نقاط تظهر بعيدة عن هذه النقاط و بمساحة اكبر فما هو حل هذه المشكلة وشكرا مقدما


انا لم افهم السؤال يعني مائلة كبلاطة الدرج في المستوي xz or yz ؟ وهل رسمتها في 2D or 3D ؟ الايتابس فيه snap لليلصق في النقاط ؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا مهندسة فاطمة على الإجابة و أود رأيك في الفقرة المرفقة من RPA99/V2003 و تفسير ذلك
> http://img1.imagilive.com/0712/Image1.JPG
> 
> في الحقيقة لقد سألت مهندسين من CTC لهما خبرة من الحساب و كذا متابعة المشاريع على ذلك بخصوص ذكر الإتجاهين معا في الفقرة المذكورة بعد ذكر comb (الفقرة التي وضعت عليها ملاحظة ذكر الإتجاهين)
> ...


كما قلت لك فقط لتاكد اضف combo بالاتجاهين فلن تخسر شيء ستتاكد دون ان ترجع لاي احد ,اعمل ملفين واحد في اتجاه واحد والتاني في اتجاهين وقارن هل اخذ الساب بعين الاعتبار الاتجاه المعاكس وسيظهر ذلك في النتيجة هل هناك حالات جديدة زيادة على الي في الملف الاخرهذا والله اعلم ولك تحياتي


----------



## heno9 (11 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا لم افهم السؤال يعني مائلة كبلاطة الدرج في المستوي xz or yz ؟ وهل رسمتها في 2D or 3D ؟ الايتابس فيه snap لليلصق في النقاط ؟؟؟


بلاطة سقف بيت الدرج عبارة عن بلاطة مائلة من الإتجاهين عندما حاولت ارسمها في 2d لم ينشط أمر رسم البلاطة حاولت ارسمها في 3d يتم رسمها علي النقاط وعندما ادوس enter اجدها بعيدة عن النقاط التي قمت برسمها عليهم


----------



## pato_houssam (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الملاحظة فللتوضيح المهندسين في CTC سألتهم على Article في RPA. لأنني رأيت غموض و إن شاء الله يتسنى لي مناقشة فقرات أخرى من reglement RPA معك 
شكرا مرة أخرى.


----------



## pato_houssam (11 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> كما قلت لك فقط لتاكد اضف combo بالاتجاهين فلن تخسر شيء ستتاكد دون ان ترجع لاي احد ,اعمل ملفين واحد في اتجاه واحد والتاني في اتجاهين وقارن هل اخذ الساب بعين الاعتبار الاتجاه المعاكس وسيظهر ذلك في النتيجة هل هناك حالات جديدة زيادة على الي في الملف الاخرهذا والله اعلم ولك تحياتي




​ شكرا على الملاحظة فللتوضيح المهندسين في CTC سألتهم على Article في RPA. لأنني رأيت غموض و إن شاء الله يتسنى لي مناقشة فقرات أخرى من reglement RPA معك 
شكرا مرة أخرى.
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> ​شكرا على الملاحظة فللتوضيح المهندسين في CTC سألتهم على Article في RPA. لأنني رأيت غموض و إن شاء الله يتسنى لي مناقشة فقرات أخرى من reglement RPA معك
> شكرا مرة أخرى.
> ​


انا اشتغلت في CTC centre وقد قلت لك هناك اشكال حيث الفقرات والنصوص كل واحد يفسر على هواه وحتى في الامور الاساسية كختيار le module de young وجود 2 مصعب علينا الامر ,يجب ان تقنع ذلك المهندس المراقب حتى وان كان جديد ومخطا انه عليه اخذ هذا دون ذاك في حالة معينة ,الافضل اصحاب CGS على الاقل هؤلاء دكاترة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يوليو 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على سرعة الرد
> بس انا بعمل كدا بالفعل بس انا مش متاكد لانى لو مشيت برة بالماوس يعنى مكان البلاطات اللى انا خفتها بلاقى بردة ارقام


ربما ولكن يمكنك الرئية بوضوح


----------



## pato_houssam (11 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا اشتغلت في ctc centre وقد قلت لك هناك اشكال حيث الفقرات والنصوص كل واحد يفسر على هواه وحتى في الامور الاساسية كختيار le module de young وجود 2 مصعب علينا الامر ,يجب ان تقنع ذلك المهندس المراقب حتى وان كان جديد ومخطا انه عليه اخذ هذا دون ذاك في حالة معينة ,الافضل اصحاب cgs على الاقل هؤلاء دكاترة


أفهمك جيدا و لأضيف و إن كنت لم أود أن أقول لك ذلك من قبل أنا اتعامل معهم كوني مهندس و أتعامل مع مجموعة لها لغة الحوار و يأخذون معي في الكلام و ليست لديهم نظرة التصغير مع أي مهندس مهما كان يعني متواضعين و أبعد من ذلك لكن هذا الغموض في الفقرة السابقة رأيت أن كلا منهم له رأي.و هناك فقرات أخرى
أما بخصوص الكوادر العاملة في rpa فلا أحد منا أو من المهندسين في ctc ينقص منهم بل على العكس أنا رأيت في ولايتي أنهم يحترمون rpa بل يتتبعون المواضيع المطروحة قي cgs. فمناقشة الفقرات لا تعني أننا ننقص منها بل ربما هناك شيء مبهم بالنسبة لنا سيتضح في الإصدارات الجديدة.


----------



## keyhistory (12 يوليو 2012)

سوال في الساب
بعد ما صممت اللبشة وجيت اشيك علي التربة وجدت ان الاجهاد عالي جدا واكبر بكتير من الbc (الاجهاد 25 و تحمل التربة 12 ) وطبعا مهما زودت السمك مش هيسيف ايه الحل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 يوليو 2012)

keyhistory قال:


> سوال في الساب
> بعد ما صممت اللبشة وجيت اشيك علي التربة وجدت ان الاجهاد عالي جدا واكبر بكتير من الbc (الاجهاد 25 و تحمل التربة 12 ) وطبعا مهما زودت السمك مش هيسيف ايه الحل


من المفروض انك تزود المساحة وليس السمك فالاجهاد هو الوزن على المساحة لازم تزود في اطراف اللبشة في الجهات المسموح بها بعدما ترجع للمخطط العام للمشروع


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (13 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم....قمت بتصميم بناية ببرنامج الايتاب وقمت بتصدير السقف الى برنامج السيف وبعد التحليل السقف ظهرت نتائج الهطول هو اقصى هطول في البلاطة 12 ملم هل هذا الهطول مقبول ؟وما هو اقصى هطول مسموح به للبلاطات ذات الاتجاهين؟ ناقشت هذا الموضوع مع احد اصدقائي واخبرني ان الهطول الذي يظهره برنامج السيف هو غير حقيقي ويجب ان يضرب بمعامل قيمته 1.5 كي يكون هطول حقيقي ولكنه لم يشير لي الى مواصفة ؟ وهل الهطول الذي اظهره برنامج السيف يمثل الهطول طويل الامد ؟ ارجو التوضيح رجاءا ...... مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 يوليو 2012)

حضرتك لام تعملى حالات long term deflection عشان تاخدى قيم صحيحة 

حضرتك لو معملتيش الحالات دى ممكن تعدلى على modifier للعناصر وتاخدى قيم صحيحة 

يعنى بوضوح لو عملتى حالات الترخيم فى البرنامج مش محتاجة انك تعدلى على modifier 

لو عدلتى على modifier متعمليش الحالات دى 

والله اعلم


----------



## ترزاكي (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم يا أخوة
عندي سؤال بالايتابس
عند نسخ support reaction من الـ show table
تظهر لنا قيم Mx و My
والسؤال ان الاتجاه x من العمود يقاوم اي العزمين؟
طبعا الهدف استيراد ردود الافعال الى اكسل من اجل تصميم الاساسات


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (14 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم....قمت بتصميم بناية ببرنامج الايتاب وقمت بتصدير السقف الى برنامج السيف وبعد التحليل السقف ظهرت نتائج الهطول هو اقصى هطول في البلاطة 12 ملم هل هذا الهطول مقبول ؟وما هو اقصى هطول مسموح به للبلاطات ذات الاتجاهين؟ ناقشت هذا الموضوع مع احد اصدقائي واخبرني ان الهطول الذي يظهره برنامج السيف هو غير حقيقي ويجب ان يضرب بمعامل قيمته 1.5 كي يكون هطول حقيقي ولكنه لم يشير لي الى مواصفة ؟ وهل الهطول الذي اظهره برنامج السيف يمثل الهطول طويل الامد ؟ ارجو التوضيح رجاءا ...... مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 يوليو 2012)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> *السلام عليكم....قمت بتصميم بناية ببرنامج الايتاب وقمت بتصدير السقف الى برنامج السيف وبعد التحليل السقف ظهرت نتائج الهطول هو اقصى هطول في البلاطة 12 ملم هل هذا الهطول مقبول ؟وما هو اقصى هطول مسموح به للبلاطات ذات الاتجاهين؟ ناقشت هذا الموضوع مع احد اصدقائي واخبرني ان الهطول الذي يظهره برنامج السيف هو غير حقيقي ويجب ان يضرب بمعامل قيمته 1.5 كي يكون هطول حقيقي ولكنه لم يشير لي الى مواصفة ؟ وهل الهطول الذي اظهره برنامج السيف يمثل الهطول طويل الامد ؟ ارجو التوضيح رجاءا ...... مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما*


السلام عليكم اما سؤالك عن الهطول اكيد تقصدي deflection هذا راجع للكود حسب حالة وهذا ملف سبق وان وضعته في هذه المشاركة وهو للمهندس حسان2 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-Etabs-Safe-و-إن-شاء-الله-يصلك-الجواب/page218 اعتقد بالكود الامريكي


----------



## heno9 (15 يوليو 2012)

هو محدش جاوبني ليه


----------



## مصطفى خرسانة (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. رمضان مبارك على الجميع .. أرجو تفضلكم بالجواب على سؤالي هذا: كيف يتم تمثيل الجسر (الكمرة) الفولاذية المركبة (Composite Beam) في برنامج ساب2000 الإصدار v15 .. مع الشكر مقدماً


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يوليو 2012)

مصطفى خرسانة قال:


> السلام عليكم .. رمضان مبارك على الجميع .. أرجو تفضلكم بالجواب على سؤالي هذا: كيف يتم تمثيل الجسر (الكمرة) الفولاذية المركبة (Composite Beam) في برنامج ساب2000 الإصدار v15 .. مع الشكر مقدماً


يمكن مراجعة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/335416-تمثيل-عمود-مسدس-على-الساب
وما يتم عمله لقطاع العمود يمكن عمله لقطاع الكمره أيضا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (21 يوليو 2012)

سؤال في الايتابس 
1-هل عند تصميم الاعمدة في الايتابس ياخذ بعين الاعتبار ان العمود طويل ويقوم بتضخيم العزوم تلقائيا 
2- اذا ممكن توضيح امر end length offset من قائمة assign -frame line فايدته اي 
3- امر rigid و semi rigid اي الفرق بينهم ومتى يستخدمو


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> سؤال في الايتابس
> 1-هل عند تصميم الاعمدة في الايتابس ياخذ بعين الاعتبار ان العمود طويل ويقوم بتضخيم العزوم تلقائيا
> 2- اذا ممكن توضيح امر end length offset من قائمة assign -frame line فايدته اي
> 3- امر rigid و semi rigid اي الفرق بينهم ومتى يستخدمو


1-لم افهم السؤال الاول 
2- للتوضيح النقطة ناخذ مثلا كمرة طولها 4 م clear span اذا اخذنا هذه الكمرة مرتكزة على عمود في كل جهة يساوي 50 سم سوف تضع في end i = end j = 0.5 
L0 = L-Rz(Offfi+Offj )

L هو طول الكمرة المؤخوذ بين المحاور
3-تاخذ البرامج العقد على اساس انها rigid حيث لا توجد فيها deformed shape يعني بالفرنسية les noeuds sont considérés indéformables وعليه Rz= 1 
Rz تتراوح القيمة بين 0الى 1 طبقا للحالة التي يقررها المهندس ويستحسن اخذها =0.5 هذا والله اعلم


----------



## pato_houssam (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندسة فاطمة 

أود ان أسأل عن diaphragm يعني يكون الإنتقال الإبتدائي هو نفسه النهائي من ناحية القيم لكن أجد ان العقد ليس لديها نفس الإنتقال.
فهل هناك ملاحظة ترفقينها؟

و الشكر لك مسبقا.


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (21 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> 1-لم افهم السؤال الاول
> 2- للتوضيح النقطة ناخذ مثلا كمرة طولها 4 م clear span اذا اخذنا هذه الكمرة مرتكزة على عمود في كل جهة يساوي 50 سم سوف تضع في end i = end j = 0.5
> L0 = L-Rz(Offfi+Offj )
> 
> ...




شكرا اخت فاطمة على الرد 
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول هو تصميم الاعمدة القصيرة يختلف عن تصميم الاعمدة الطويلة حيث يجري تضخيم في العزوم للاعمدة الطويلة لان الفشل يكون بbuckling الانبعاج سؤالي هل ياخذ البرنامج هذا بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم الاعمدة الطويلة ويقوم بتضخيم العزوم تلقائيا


----------



## أحبك في الله (22 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> شكرا اخت فاطمة على الرد
> بالنسبة للسؤال الاول هو تصميم الاعمدة القصيرة يختلف عن تصميم الاعمدة الطويلة حيث يجري تضخيم في العزوم للاعمدة الطويلة لان الفشل يكون بbuckling الانبعاج سؤالي هل ياخذ البرنامج هذا بعين الاعتبار عند تصميم الاعمدة الطويلة ويقوم بتضخيم العزوم تلقائيا



نعم البرنامج يأخذ ال Slenderness effect عند تصميم الأعمدة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يوليو 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندسة فاطمة
> 
> أود ان أسأل عن diaphragm يعني يكون الإنتقال الإبتدائي هو نفسه النهائي من ناحية القيم لكن أجد ان العقد ليس لديها نفس الإنتقال.
> فهل هناك ملاحظة ترفقينها؟
> ...


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (22 يوليو 2012)

أحبك في الله قال:


> نعم البرنامج يأخذ ال Slenderness effect عند تصميم الأعمدة



شكرا على الرد


----------



## heno9 (22 يوليو 2012)

ما هي فائدة ترقيم الحوائط و الكمرات pier label & spandrel label في الإيتابس


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (22 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال في الايتابس*

ممكن توضح كيف اجت القيم المرفقة بالصور باللون الاحمر 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد احمد فريد (22 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم اعاده الله على الامه الاسلاميه بالخير والبركات
سؤال فى برنامج الايتاب كيفيه التحويل من الاتوكاد الى الايتاب


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (22 يوليو 2012)

محمد احمد فريد قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم اعاده الله على الامه الاسلاميه بالخير والبركات
> سؤال فى برنامج الايتاب كيفيه التحويل من الاتوكاد الى الايتاب



اولا للنقل يجب رسم الكمرات عبارة عن خطوط 
والاعمدة عبارة عن نقاط في ال center 
والمساحات عبارة عن poly line 
ومن ثم وضعهم في layer واحدة وسميها باسم معين وليكن الاسم etab 
ثم قم بنقل كافة model الى النقطة )0,0( من خلال اختصاره ucs 
ثم تقوم بحفظ الملف باسم ويكون امتداد الملف dxf 

ثم افتح برنامج ايتاب ومن قائمة file ثم import ثم فيظهر مربع حوار اختر اسم ال layer المسماه باسم etab ثم ok 
ثم قم بالنمذجة

وكل عام وانت بخير -----رمضان كريم --------- احمد طه


----------



## pato_houssam (22 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> pato_houssam قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم مهندسة فاطمة
> ...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> ممكن توضح كيف اجت القيم المرفقة بالصور باللون الاحمر
> وشكرا


انت تقصد modulus of elasticity يعطيه الكود اعتقد الكود المصري او السوري E =210000 f'c =2000 t/m2
وان كنت تقصد كل الي علمت عليه بالاحمر فدي خصائص متعلقة بمقاييس القطاع الجدول على اليسار من خصائص المقاطع المعدنية فمثلا 
section modulus about 3axis = moment of inertia about 3axis /h/2 
h = 0.6 
= 0.0045 /0.6/2=0.0045/0.3=0.015 كما هو في الجدول
shear area in 2 direction =shear area in 3 direction =5/6 *area 
area = 0.15
shear area =0.15*5/6 = 0.125 كما في الحدول 
لكن الخصائص دي انا معرفش اتحسبت كلها ازاي لكن اتمنى تقولنا انت راح تستعملها كيف ؟ وين ؟


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (22 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت تقصد modulus of elasticity يعطيه الكود اعتقد الكود المصري او السوري E =210000 f'c =2000 t/m2
> وان كنت تقصد كل الي علمت عليه بالاحمر فدي خصائص متعلقة بمقاييس القطاع الجدول على اليسار من خصائص المقاطع المعدنية فمثلا
> section modulus about 3axis = moment of inertia about 3axis /h/2
> h = 0.6
> ...




شكرا جزيلا اخت فاطمة على الرد
بالنسبة للقيم دي انا عايز اعرف بس البرنامج حسبها كيف يعني معرفة مش اكتر


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (22 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت تقصد modulus of elasticity يعطيه الكود اعتقد الكود المصري او السوري E =210000 f'c =2000 t/m2
> وان كنت تقصد كل الي علمت عليه بالاحمر فدي خصائص متعلقة بمقاييس القطاع الجدول على اليسار من خصائص المقاطع المعدنية فمثلا
> section modulus about 3axis = moment of inertia about 3axis /h/2
> h = 0.6
> ...




اخت فاطمة بس لو تلاحظي في الصورة المرفقة قيمة radius of gyration about 2-axis البرنامج واضعها 0.0722 بس لو حسبناها بالقانون (I-2/AREA ) بتطلع النتيجة 

 0.228225035 كيف ذلك


----------



## حنين حسن (23 يوليو 2012)

افضل طريقة لتمثيل الكور على برنامج السيف وكيف يمكن فرض سمك البشة فى البداية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 يوليو 2012)

حنين حسن قال:


> افضل طريقة لتمثيل الكور على برنامج السيف وكيف يمكن فرض سمك البشة فى البداية


تمثيل الكور على سيف كما على الساب او الايتابس بshell element انا لا تعجبني فكرة تمثيلة ك frame element لان فيه اشكالية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بdiaphragm . لكن دراسة الكور تكون على الساب او الايتابس وليس على سيف اما سؤالك في فرض سمك اللبشة هل تقصد كيف تحدد سمك اللبشة ؟يعتمد ذلك على عدة تحقيقات ومن بينها punching وقوة القطع وكذلك شرط rigidity ويختلف حساب اللبشة اذا كانت flexible or rigide فان كنت ستستخدم برنامج سيف فيمكن دراستها flexible لان الدراسة اليدوية معقدة وندرسها rigide يدويا حيث السمك يكون معتبرا مقارنة بسمك اللبشة flexible ويلغى التحقق من rigidity هذا باختصار كما ان كل كود وله شروطه هذا والله اعلم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> اخت فاطمة بس لو تلاحظي في الصورة المرفقة قيمة radius of gyration about 2-axis البرنامج واضعها 0.0722 بس لو حسبناها بالقانون (i-2/area ) بتطلع النتيجة
> 
> 0.228225035 كيف ذلك



السلام عليكم
القانون (i-2/area )^(0.5) والقيمة اللي يعطيها البرنامج سليمة
=(0.25^3*0.6/12/0.6/0.25)^0.5
0.072168784


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يوليو 2012)

بالنسبة للقيم فيرجع الى كورس مقاومة المواد streength of material وتصميم الفولاد والخرسانة
البرنامج عام لدلك هو يقوم بحساب هده القيم بغض النظر عن سلوك المقطع ..بمعنى اخر هناك كثير من هده المتغيرات قد لا يستخدمها البرنامج عند القيام بالتحليل والتصميم


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (23 يوليو 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> القانون (i-2/area )^(0.5) والقيمة اللي يعطيها البرنامج سليمة
> =(0.25^3*0.6/12/0.6/0.25)^0.5
> 0.072168784




اه اسف جدا جدا كلامك صحيح 
وشكرا جزيلا جزيلا اخت فاطمة ربنا يخليكي


----------



## pipoyou (23 يوليو 2012)

1-هو امتى ال supports بتاعت الاعمدة بتتحط hinge او fixed و ايه الفرق 
2-و عايز ال modulus of elasticity بتاع الخرسانة والحديد حسب الكود المصرى 
3-عايز اعرف الفرق بين sap200 و etaps وهل ينفع نصمم بيهم سكاشن و يطلع لنا اسياخ الحديد و ايهما افضل و ايه البرامج المهمة الاخرى
و شكرا


----------



## heno9 (24 يوليو 2012)

هو انا ليه محدش بيجاوب ااسألتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 يوليو 2012)

pipoyou قال:


> 1-هو امتى ال supports بتاعت الاعمدة بتتحط hinge او fixed و ايه الفرق
> 2-و عايز ال modulus of elasticity بتاع الخرسانة والحديد حسب الكود المصرى
> 3-عايز اعرف الفرق بين sap200 و etaps وهل ينفع نصمم بيهم سكاشن و يطلع لنا اسياخ الحديد و ايهما افضل و ايه البرامج المهمة الاخرى
> و شكرا


1- *-الكود المصري:*
يؤخذ معاير المرونة من العلاقة التالية:
_Ec = 4400( fcu)½ N / mm2 _
حيث :
Ec =معاير المرونة N / mm2 fcu = مقاومة الخرسانة المميزة المكعبية في الضغط N / mm2


يالنسبة لركائز الاعمدة انا كنت سمعت معلومة معرفش مدى صحتها جيدا بس كانت بتقول ان لو عمق القاعدة اكبر من طول العمود تصبح الركيزة fixed والعكس مع ال hinge

الساب برنامج عام ينفع تعمل بية كل حاجة 

الايتاب برنامج متخصص فى المنشات العالية 

بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم بيهم ينفع بس انا عن نفسى مجربتش 
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> 1- *-الكود المصري:*
> يؤخذ معاير المرونة من العلاقة التالية:
> _Ec = 4400( fcu)½ N / mm2 _
> حيث :
> ...



بخصوص fixed لا اعتقد ما قلته صحيح ,وكما قلت المهندس يقرر حسب النمذجة في حالات خاصة عمل hinged كتمثيل corbel او مثلا عند دراسة البلاطة على الساب او الايتاب ودون تمثيل الاعمدة نمثل support وهي اماكن تواجد الاعمدة نمثلها بhinged انا اعطيت مثل ولا علاقة ذلك بالمبنى ككل او عمق الاساسات  بل تدرس البناية على overterning moment بالنسبة للاحمال الافقية للتحقق من العمق الذي في تقرير التربة ان كان يكفي هذا والله اعلم.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> هو انا ليه محدش بيجاوب ااسألتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هي فين اسئلتك ؟واذا ما حدش جاوب اكيد لانو معندوش اي جواب


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (24 يوليو 2012)

ممكن شرح مبسط لكيفية تعريف الحمولات المتحركة مثل حمولات السيارات على برنامج الساب او الايتابس


----------



## heno9 (24 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> ما هي فائدة ترقيم الحوائط و الكمرات pier label & spandrel label في الإيتابس



22-7-2012


----------



## heno9 (24 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> بلاطة سقف بيت الدرج عبارة عن بلاطة مائلة من الإتجاهين عندما حاولت ارسمها في 2d لم ينشط أمر رسم البلاطة حاولت ارسمها في 3d يتم رسمها علي النقاط وعندما ادوس enter اجدها بعيدة عن النقاط التي قمت برسمها عليهم



11-7-2012


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحت انا عندي مبني فيه بدروم عبارة عن خزان وعايز أضع أحمال التربة علي الحوائط مباشرة في الايتابس زي الساب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

حنين حسن قال:


> افضل طريقة لتمثيل الكور على برنامج السيف وكيف يمكن فرض سمك البشة فى البداية


وجدت لك هذا الملف ربما ستجد فيه ما تبحث عنه اعذرني فانا لا استطيع الشرح المفصل خاصة بسبب اختلاف الكود فانا اصمم على bael eurocode وفيه كثير من الاختلاف مع الكود الامريكي وهذا الملف فيه نقاط مشتركة ,اكيد انا نزلتو من الملتقى لكن نسيت من وين؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

ahmedelmuslm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحت انا عندي مبني فيه بدروم عبارة عن خزان وعايز أضع أحمال التربة علي الحوائط مباشرة في الايتابس زي الساب ؟؟؟؟


ما اعلمه ان هذه الخاصية ليست متوفرة على الايتابس والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> 11-7-2012


انت رسمتها على الايتابس؟ واستعملت draw area (paln ;elev ;3d) واستخدمت move up in list للانتقال بالبلاطة من المستوى الاسفل الى الاعلى مع مراعات اخر نقطة اذا كانت على اليمين ففي الاعلى تبدا كذلك من اليمين الى الشمال وما تخلطش في دي لانو مراعات نقاط البداية والنهاية ضروري ,احسن من رسمها على 3D


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> 22-7-2012


اذا انت لم تقم ياعطاء اسماء للحوائط لا يمكنك الحصول على القوى p ,m وكذلك التسليح وجرب وسترى


----------



## pato_houssam (24 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت رسمتها على الايتابس؟ واستعملت draw area (paln ;elev ;3d) واستخدمت move up in list للانتقال بالبلاطة من المستوى الاسفل الى الاعلى مع مراعات اخر نقطة اذا كانت على اليمين ففي الاعلى تبدا كذلك من اليمين الى الشمال وما تخلطش في دي لانو مراعات نقاط البداية والنهاية ضروري ,احسن من رسمها على 3D
> [/QUOTE
> 
> السلام عليكم مهندسة فاطمة
> الرسم عادي لكنه قال بأن تفعيل امر الرسم في 2d لم ينشط يعني هناك شيء غير عادي


----------



## eng_roma0000 (24 يوليو 2012)

تحية طيبة لمهندسي الموقع 
كان ليا استفسار عن كيفية توصيف الحوائط الساندة في البدروم علي برنامج الساب وكيفية ايجاد الاحمال منها وتصميمها وسؤال اخر عن الكمرة المدفونة وتوصيفها وتصميمها من الساب ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان وبشكر مهندسين المنتدي علي المجهود العظيم ويجعل الله جهدهم في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## asd salim (26 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ما اعلمه ان هذه الخاصية ليست متوفرة على الايتابس والله اعلم


*can u send us the drawings so we can help u..*​


----------



## asd salim (26 يوليو 2012)

_*when i export file from etabs to safe, and i after import that file by Safe,,,most times the loads are nottransfered,i donot know why..pls i need ur help*_​


----------



## asd salim (26 يوليو 2012)

heno9 قال:


> 22-7-2012


*We need to lable the piers and spandrels so that the software can do the design,you cant get the design of these parts unless u label them...thanks*​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (26 يوليو 2012)

انا حضرت فيديو عن كيفية توصيف اللبشة في الساب 
بس عندي سؤال انه ليش بحط قيمة k في translation 3 قيمة موجبة كما في الصورة المرفقة مش المفروض قيمة سالبة على اساس انه حينزل لتحت


----------



## asd salim (26 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اذا انت مثلت الاساسات على اساس انها كمرة سيكون صعبا ان تعطي لهذه الكمرة subgrade ستلاحظ ذلك يجب ان تصمم ك slab والله اعلم لكن انا اصمم الاساسات الطويلة على البروكون اسهل ان كان لديك بروكون ولا تعرف كيف ارشدتك بمثال وشكرا



pls give us examples regards


----------



## archivil (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم .....

لو سمحتم يا جماعة كنت عايز اعرف اي مراكز في القاهرة تكون بتعمل دورات في برنامج ال etabs وبرنامج ال safe ..... ارجو الافادة ضروري افادكم الله


----------



## lordamoor (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم عندي مشكله في برنامج ايتابس بعد ما احط احمال الزلازل و الرياح و اعرض النتائج بجد ان العزوم على الاعمده غريبه تكون في كل دور نص شد و نص ضغط و مع ان المفروض العزم على العمود يكون كابولي و الصوره المرفقه موضح فيها المشكله ارجو المساعده و شكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (26 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال في non prismatic member*

عند تعريف قطاع non prismatic بحط ei33 -cubic و ei22-linear كما هو مرفق بالصورة 
واذا ممكن حد يفهمنا ليش


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يوليو 2012)

lordamoor; قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 82463
> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم عندي مشكله في برنامج ايتابس بعد ما احط احمال الزلازل و الرياح و اعرض النتائج بجد ان العزوم على الاعمده غريبه تكون في كل دور نص شد و نص ضغط و مع ان المفروض العزم على العمود يكون كابولي و الصوره المرفقه موضح فيها المشكله ارجو المساعده و شكرا


الاسقف والكمرات الساقطه تكون كركائز عند الادوار المختلفه للاعمده ضد الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل وبالتالى يكون شكل العزوم صحيح كما فى برنامج الايتابس
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> انا حضرت فيديو عن كيفية توصيف اللبشة في الساب
> بس عندي سؤال انه ليش بحط قيمة k في translation 3 قيمة موجبة كما في الصورة المرفقة مش المفروض قيمة سالبة على اساس انه حينزل لتحت


السلام عليكم ,لا لفوق كما في صورة ,هذا ليس حمل ليتجه الى الاسفل هذا تمثيل لردت فعل التربة joint spring


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

asd salim قال:


> pls give us examples regards


انا اسفة لانو حاليا عندي مشكلة مع البروكون نزلت الفيرجن 2.5 لكن لو اوفق فيها وفقدت الفيرجن 2.4 وانا الان لسة لم اعلج الموضوع بس اعالج المرضوع راح اعطيك مثال


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> عند تعريف قطاع non prismatic بحط ei33 -cubic و ei22-linear كما هو مرفق بالصورة
> واذا ممكن حد يفهمنا ليش


القطاعات المتغيرة ان كانت على عناصر خطية فتختار linear ليش cubic فمثلا عندما يكون التغييرvariable يكون parabolic linear هذا والله اعلم
انا نسيت ارشدك للدرس في الساب بهذا الخصوص وهو الدرس السادس
http://www.csiberkeley.com/sap2000/watch-and-learn#page=page-1


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (27 يوليو 2012)

رجاءة المساعدة csi column 8.4 يتوقف عن العمل وبيهنج .. ما الحل 


رجاءا المساعدة .. 
انا انزلت برنامج csi column v 8.4
وبعدين وانا بشتغل عليه فى اوقات كتير بيهنج ويتوقف عن العمل 
ومش عارف اخلص عليه مشروع واحد 

ساعات يهنج لما اختار نيو بروجكت 
وساعات لما اعمل زومينج 
وساعات وانا بغير ترتيب الحديد 

رجاءا حد يقول دا بسبب إيه .. انا بستخدم ويندوز 7 نسخة 32بت 

رجاءا انا احتاج اخلص مشروع معى .. شكرا مقدما


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

أحـــــمــــــد قال:


> رجاءة المساعدة csi column 8.4 يتوقف عن العمل وبيهنج .. ما الحل
> 
> 
> رجاءا المساعدة ..
> ...



لو ضعت المسالة خارج الموضوع ربما يساعدك الجميع ,وانا كمان عندي مشكلة مع البروكون وما توصلت حل لغاية دي الوقتى ,لما لا تعيد تسطيبه من جديد واذا فيه كراك ربما المشكلة في الكراك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> القطاعات المتغيرة ان كانت على عناصر خطية فتختار linear ليش cubic فمثلا عندما يكون التغييرvariable يكون parabolic linear هذا والله اعلم
> انا نسيت ارشدك للدرس في الساب بهذا الخصوص وهو الدرس السادس
> http://www.csiberkeley.com/sap2000/watch-and-learn#page=page-1



كنت ابحث عن الملف الذي به هذه الاضافة Wide-flange sections are parabolic in major and linear in minor directions


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
رمضان كريم أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والصحة و العافية
عندي سؤال لحضراتكم لو تتفضلو بالاجابة والارشاد
لدي بناء عالي قمت بتحليله وتصميم جدران القص بواسطة برنامج ايتابس
وبعد الانتهاء قمت بتصديره الى برنامج سيف لتصميم الحصيرة
ولكن المشكلة أنه بعد رسم بلاطة الحصيرة و جوائزها تبين في المشهد 3d أن منسوب الحصيرة عند أسفل منسوب الجدران و الأعمدة أما كمرات الحصيرة فكانت عند منسوب أعلى الجدران و الأعمدة
ولم أستطع معرفة السبب
وسؤال آخر في نفس السياق لو تكرمتم
هل تختلف النتائج اذا كان منسوب أسفل الجدران و الأعمدة عند منسوب أسفل الحصيرة وبين حالة اذا كان منسوب أسفل الجدران عند منسوب سطح الحصيرة
ودمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه وشكرا للجميع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يوليو 2012)

محمد_الانشائية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> رمضان كريم أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والصحة و العافية
> عندي سؤال لحضراتكم لو تتفضلو بالاجابة والارشاد
> لدي بناء عالي قمت بتحليله وتصميم جدران القص بواسطة برنامج ايتابس
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الافضل تنزيل الملف ايتابس وسيف للمراجعه اذا لم لم يكن هناك مانع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (28 يوليو 2012)

والله انا عامل الموضوع دا فى موضوع لوحدو .. ومحدش قالى حل .. بعضهم لديهم نفس الشمكلة لكن بدون حل 

هوا الموضوع صعب أوى كدا يا جماعة 

محدش عندو csi column شغال كويس ولا ايه .. رجاءا اللى يقدر يساعد لا يتأخر ولا يبخل


----------



## مصطفى المدنى 2011 (28 يوليو 2012)

عندى سؤال عاجل جداً اخى عند تقليل ابعاد قطاع الكمر فى الساب يقل معى العزم و كانها لا تشيل الا نفسها و كانها ليس لها علاقه بالسلاب التى بجانبها ؟؟؟ مع العلم ان D.L , L.L على السلاب فقط لان system الذى اقوم بتحليله solid slab


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 يوليو 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> كنت ابحث عن الملف الذي به هذه الاضافة Wide-flange sections are parabolic in major and linear in minor directions




شكرا جدا اخت فاطمة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الكريم أسامة
سأقوم برفع الملفات ان شاء الله لاحقا لأن النت حاليا بطيء عندي
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## subhi (29 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الاعزاء أود ان اسأل كل من عنده معرفة ب الساب كيف استطيع عمل (modeling) ل composite structure steel and concrete


----------



## asd salim (30 يوليو 2012)

Dear ENG Fatima
*I noticed that when i export Etabs File to Safe some times not all the loads are transferred although i use the icon..transfer laods and loads from abov*e​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يوليو 2012)

asd salim قال:


> Dear ENG Fatima
> *I noticed that when i export Etabs File to Safe some times not all the loads are transferred although i use the icon..transfer laods and loads from abov*e​


انت عند التصدير اخترت كل الاحمال؟ لانو فيه select load التي فيها انت لازم تختار الاحمال كلها يعني ربما كانت هذه المشكلة وشكرا


----------



## hema81 (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كان فى عندى سؤال بخصوص insertion point فى برنامج الساب هل يتم اختيار Don't transfer frame stiffness for offsets from centroid ام لا


----------



## reem220 (7 أغسطس 2012)

في مخطط حساب الفلات سلاب برنامج السيف يعطي فوق الأعمدة عزوم سالبة كبيرة ( علما أنها يجب أن لا تتجاز ql2/9--12)وعندما تطلب منه التصميم يعطي مساحة تسليح صغيرة نسبياً هل صادفت أحد هذه المسألة؟؟


----------



## pipoyou (8 أغسطس 2012)

*sap2000 و safe12 و etabs*

ايه الفرق بين sap2000 و safe12 و etabs وكل واحد بيستخدم فى ايه و ايه البرنامج اللى هاستخدموا فى المشروع سنة رابعة مدنى


----------



## asd salim (8 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت عند التصدير اخترت كل الاحمال؟ لانو فيه select load التي فيها انت لازم تختار الاحمال كلها يعني ربما كانت هذه المشكلة وشكرا


the load cases are selected by defaults, i think this is not the reason​


----------



## asd salim (8 أغسطس 2012)

pipoyou قال:


> ايه الفرق بين sap2000 و safe12 و etabs وكل واحد بيستخدم فى ايه و ايه البرنامج اللى هاستخدموا فى المشروع سنة رابعة مدنى


* softwares belongs to same company ,sap is general program for buildings,etabs is usually used for high rise buildings while safe is used for d*​


----------



## asd salim (8 أغسطس 2012)

asd salim قال:


> * softwares belongs to same company ,sap is general program for buildings,etabs is usually used for high rise buildings while safe is used for d*​


_*safe is used for design of footings and slabs*_


----------



## pipoyou (8 أغسطس 2012)

thanks asd salim


----------



## doha_4all (8 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال الى المهندسين و ارجو سرعة الرد فى برنامج الايتابس حائط القص share wall
تم تعريض المنشأ لاحمال الزلازل بأحمال و هميه كبيره تصل الى 20 طن للدور و العزم الناتج على حائط القص يكون 0.2 mt
السؤال هو ماهى الطريقه الصحيحه لعرض نتائج العزم لحوائط القص ؟ علما بأنى اعماملها ك shell element و ليست frame element اى تم عمل mesh لها 
ارجو سرعة الرد و شكرا
​


----------



## nobel40 (9 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم 

انت بعد مابترسم الحوائط --- بتعرف الحوائط دي ك pier بالنسبه لل ايتابس هو كده فهم ان دي حيطه علي بعضها بس و بترن الموديل و لما بتيجي تظهر المومنت بتظهرو كأنو فريم وبتعلم علي كلمة بير شاهد المرفقات

بس لاحظ ان تعريف البير لييه شروط منها ان مينفعش تسمي حطين بنفس الاسم لازم كل حيطه تكون ليها اسم لوحدها -- الحيطه من اول المبني لاخره بتكون بنفس الاسم لو عاوز


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 أغسطس 2012)

asd salim قال:


> the load cases are selected by defaults, i think this is not the reason​



no the load cases are'nt selected by defaults بل انت من تعيد اختيار هي ليست مختارة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 أغسطس 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> سؤال الى المهندسين و ارجو سرعة الرد فى برنامج الايتابس حائط القص share wall
> تم تعريض المنشأ لاحمال الزلازل بأحمال و هميه كبيره تصل الى 20 طن للدور و العزم الناتج على حائط القص يكون 0.2 mt
> السؤال هو ماهى الطريقه الصحيحه لعرض نتائج العزم لحوائط القص ؟ علما بأنى اعماملها ك shell element و ليست frame element اى تم عمل mesh لها
> ارجو سرعة الرد و شكرا
> ...



دراسة الحوائط تتم بعد اختيار اسم حائط القص ثم النتيجة ليست مومنت فقط عليك ان تتعامل مع الحائط باستخراج (P.M) ليس M وحده كيف ستدرسه؟ وهناك طريقة F22 التي تعطي تسليحا اكبر ,اما طريقة frame element انا شخصيا لا احبذها في الحوائط وكل مهندس وله وجهة نظر والله اعلم


----------



## doha_4all (9 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> دراسة الحوائط تتم بعد اختيار اسم حائط القص ثم النتيجة ليست مومنت فقط عليك ان تتعامل مع الحائط باستخراج (P.M) ليس M وحده كيف ستدرسه؟ وهناك طريقة F22 التي تعطي تسليحا اكبر ,اما طريقة frame element انا شخصيا لا احبذها في الحوائط وكل مهندس وله وجهة نظر والله اعلم



انا اتفق معكى فى اننا يجب دراسة الحائط تحت تأثير M,P و هذا ما افعله و لكن المشكله ف ان طريقة اخراج نتائج العزوم اقف على كل شيل بالماوس و اضغط right click تظهر لى العزوم فى اتجاه m11 او m22 على حسب ما اختار من نتائج المشكله هنا انه تخرج ليا قيم العزوم قليله جدا مقارنة بالاحمال الواقعه و تاكدت من حركة الحائط مع المنشأ نتيجه الحمل وجدتها سليمه ؟؟؟؟؟ ما الحل
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 أغسطس 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> انا اتفق معكى فى اننا يجب دراسة الحائط تحت تأثير M,P و هذا ما افعله و لكن المشكله ف ان طريقة اخراج نتائج العزوم اقف على كل شيل بالماوس و اضغط right click تظهر لى العزوم فى اتجاه m11 او m22 على حسب ما اختار من نتائج المشكله هنا انه تخرج ليا قيم العزوم قليله جدا مقارنة بالاحمال الواقعه و تاكدت من حركة الحائط مع المنشأ نتيجه الحمل وجدتها سليمه ؟؟؟؟؟ ما الحل
> ​


حسنا اذا تدخل على select
by pier
نختار مثلا P1 انت سميت حائط او جزء من الحائط من الاسفل الى الاعلى 
display
analysis resultsshow tables
wall output
select cases combos واختار combos حسب الكود لدراسة الحوائط 
يظهر لك جدول به 
تنقله للاكسيل لتتحكم بالقيم كما تريد ب edit /copy entire table
تفتح اكسيل 
الطريقة التي تحسب بها المومنت في الحوائط ليست كما قلت حاول بالطريقة الي انا شرحتهالك


----------



## pipoyou (12 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم عندى استفسار فى احد دروس الساب اثناء تعريف القطاعات 
set modifires 
فى الاعمدة استخدم moment of inertia about 2 & 3 axis استخدم 0.75
وفى الكمرات استخدم moment of inertia about 2 & 3 axis استخدم 0.35
ايه السبب و ايه القيم المقابلة فى الكود المصرى وشكرا.


----------



## lina 2010 (12 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لتوضيح كيفية استعمال قطاع non prismatic ناخذ مثال كمرة ذات قطاعات متغيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الشرح ماشاء الله واضح جدااا بارك الله فيكى مهندسه فاطمه لكن كنت عايزه اسال ايه فائده الخطوه الاخيره و هى end length offset
و ممكن ايضا استخدامات section sesign &General الموجودين فى other
مثل هذا المثال 
و يارب يبلغنا جميعا ليله القدر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أغسطس 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> الشرح ماشاء الله واضح جدااا بارك الله فيكى مهندسه فاطمه لكن كنت عايزه اسال ايه فائده الخطوه الاخيره و هى end length offset
> و ممكن ايضا استخدامات section sesign &General الموجودين فى other
> مثل هذا المثال
> و يارب يبلغنا جميعا ليله القدر


ان شاء الله امين ,فيما يتعلق ب end length offset هي لااخذ الطول الفعلى ان لم اخطا في الترجمة اذ يجب حذف طول العقدة والعقدة هي القطعة المشتركة بين العمود والكمرة ,اما عن استخدامsection design &General فذلك مخصص للقطاعات ذات الاشكال مختلفة وحتى ellipse يعني ممكن ترسم اشكال مثل ما شاتي فان كان لديك عمود ثماني الاضلاع او سداسي او شكله مايتسماش تعالي لهادون واشتغلي فيهم وشكرا


----------



## doha_4all (12 أغسطس 2012)

كل الشكر للمهندسه فاطمه المهاجره على الشرح المتميز و على سرعة الرد و الاستجابه 
​


----------



## doha_4all (12 أغسطس 2012)

عند سؤال اخر فى البلاطات , عند وجود نوعين مختلفين من البلاطات مثل بلاطه كمريه مع بلاطه لا كمريه ف نفس المسطح لابد الا يتصل فيهما العزم 
احد الشروحات فى المنتدى اقترح تبديل ال meshes اى عدم وصلهم فى كل نوع 
و شرح اخر اقترح تعديل ال stiffness modifiers للبلاطه فى اتجاه اتصال العزم m11 =0 
اى الحلين هو المظبوط ؟
​


----------



## civil eng 1 (12 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337831.html#ixzz23MiJ9U6g

*السلام عليكم
اريد من فضلكم شرح عن طريقة تصميم وتحقيق جدران القص (SHEAR WALL ) باستخدام برنامج Etabs .
وياريت ان يكون الشرح بالعربي وفق الكود السوري او الكود الامريكي ان امكن .
لان دورت كثير ولم اجد ما اريد .
ارجو الرد 
وشكرا*​


----------



## lina 2010 (13 أغسطس 2012)

كيف ندخل على برنامج الساب كمره مدفونه و كمره مقلوبه و الفواتير و ياريت بالخطوات لان هذا الموضوع طرح من قبل لكن لم استخلص نتيجه


----------



## محمود علام (13 أغسطس 2012)

لو ممكن فيديو يشرح حل خزان مياة أرضى على sap ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## doha_4all (13 أغسطس 2012)

محمود علام قال:


> لو ممكن فيديو يشرح حل خزان مياة أرضى على sap ولكم ألف شكر


انت تؤمر يا هندسه دا شرح للمهندس مصطفى البارودى لعمل خزان ارضى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129390.html​


----------



## pipoyou (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكلة فى safe 12*

*انا عندى مشكلة فى السيف عملت plan و عملت run وعملت show beam design بس لما اجى ادوس right click عشان يجيب ال details بتاعت الكمرة بتجيلى رسالة error displaying detailed results 
هل دى مشكلة فى البرنامج ولا فى المدخلات اتمنى الخبراء يفيدونى
*project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 أغسطس 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> كيف ندخل على برنامج الساب كمره مدفونه و كمره مقلوبه و الفواتير و ياريت بالخطوات لان هذا الموضوع طرح من قبل لكن لم استخلص نتيجه



تعريف الكمرة المدفونة عادي كما تعرفين اي قطاع كمرة حيث فقط b يكون اكبر من h اما الكمرة المقلو بة يكون باستعمال insertion point واختيار رقم 2 bottom center


doha_4all قال:


> عند سؤال اخر فى البلاطات , عند وجود نوعين مختلفين من البلاطات مثل بلاطه كمريه مع بلاطه لا كمريه ف نفس المسطح لابد الا يتصل فيهما العزم
> احد الشروحات فى المنتدى اقترح تبديل ال meshes اى عدم وصلهم فى كل نوع
> و شرح اخر اقترح تعديل ال stiffness modifiers للبلاطه فى اتجاه اتصال العزم m11 =0
> اى الحلين هو المظبوط ؟
> ​



من المفروض ان المومنت في الاعلى ان تغير ياثر على المومنت في الاسفل ويمكن الرجوع لدروس مقاومة المواد ,في الطرقتين اذا كان المومنت في وسط البلاطة كبر عند ما تعمل  m11 =0 بينما لم يتغير في تغيير الميش فمعناه ان الطريقة الاولى m11 =0 هي الاصح يعني هذا رئيي ​


pipoyou قال:


> لو سمحتم عندى استفسار فى احد دروس الساب اثناء تعريف القطاعات
> set modifires
> فى الاعمدة استخدم moment of inertia about 2 & 3 axis استخدم 0.75
> وفى الكمرات استخدم moment of inertia about 2 & 3 axis استخدم 0.35
> ايه السبب و ايه القيم المقابلة فى الكود المصرى وشكرا.



التغيير في moment of inertia about 2 & 3 axis هو لاخذ بعين الاعتبار التشققات لكن في الكود المصري لا اعرفها لكن سابحث عنها لما افضى شوي


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*دا كلام الكود المصرى 
**
http://www9.0zz0.com/2012/08/13/19/847014108.jpg

**تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى *​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 أغسطس 2012)

civil eng 1 قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337831.html#ixzz23MiJ9U6g
> *السلام عليكم
> اريد من فضلكم شرح عن طريقة تصميم وتحقيق جدران القص (SHEAR WALL ) باستخدام برنامج Etabs .
> وياريت ان يكون الشرح بالعربي وفق الكود السوري او الكود الامريكي ان امكن .
> ...



ماستطيع فعله الان هو ان ارشدك الى تحميل هذه النوتة الموجودة بالملتقى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107464.html وبها فيا لصفحة 100 شرح بخصوص جدران القص بالكود السوري انا لم اتابعها لكن رايت ابو الحلول يشير اليها الله يذكرك بخير ياابو الحلول


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 أغسطس 2012)

hema81 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كان فى عندى سؤال بخصوص insertion point فى برنامج الساب هل يتم اختيار Don't transfer frame stiffness for offsets from centroid ام لا مشاهدة المرفق 82712


فيما يتعلق بهذه النقطة هناك مقارنة في النتائج عند اخذ او عدم اخذ Don't transfer frame stiffness for offsets from centroid

https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/tp/Insertion+point+and+transform+stiffness

وليس كما جاء سابقا فمعذرة للخطا


----------



## pato_houssam (13 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *دا كلام الكود المصرى
> **
> http://www9.0zz0.com/2012/08/13/19/847014108.jpg
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي فشكرا على الرد فأنت أدرى بالكود المصري لكن على ما أعتقد توجد كذلك في الكود الامريكي لكن لدي معلومة أود ان أتأكد منها فمن فضلك التعقيب علي
فالفكرة أتت من إختصاصي في dynamic لست متأكد من إسمه لكن عندما اتاكد سأبعث لك إسمه في الكود الامريكي ألا انهم في امريكا يستطيعون تطوير أي ظاهرة في dynamic من خلال الأخذ بعين الإعتبار translation فقط أي torsion هي المعضلة دائما. فدائما عندما يضعون البحث يتعرضون لسؤال ماذا على torsion يعني مثلا anil chopra لقوته يبرهن دائما بإستعمال translation أي شيء رياضيا........بقي مشكل torsion .
فبعد الأخذ و الرد جاء الإختصاصي فأعطاهم فكرة الإنقاص من inertia فبدات الفكرة من الأعمدة وحوائط القص .....
فالآن و أنت تقرأ المداخلة يتيبادر لك سؤال ألا و هو : وما الذي يحكم على هذا المعامل أو هذه الفكرة؟ 
أقول لك وجد بعد حدوث الزلازل أي على أرض الواقع له نتائج إيجابية جدا فبقي معتمد......

و أرجوا منك ومن الجميع التعقيب إذا كانت الفكرة خاطئة لكي لا تبقى معي.
و في الأخير لكم كل التقدير و الإحترام.


----------



## م ابراهيم محمد يحي (13 أغسطس 2012)

*شكراً صديقي ألف ألف شكر *


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي فشكرا على الرد فأنت أدرى بالكود المصري لكن على ما أعتقد توجد كذلك في الكود الامريكي لكن لدي معلومة أود ان أتأكد منها فمن فضلك التعقيب علي
> فالفكرة أتت من إختصاصي في dynamic لست متأكد من إسمه لكن عندما اتاكد سأبعث لك إسمه في الكود الامريكي ألا انهم في امريكا يستطيعون تطوير أي ظاهرة في dynamic من خلال الأخذ بعين الإعتبار translation فقط أي torsion هي المعضلة دائما. فدائما عندما يضعون البحث يتعرضون لسؤال ماذا على torsion يعني مثلا anil chopra لقوته يبرهن دائما بإستعمال translation أي شيء رياضيا........بقي مشكل torsion .
> فبعد الأخذ و الرد جاء الإختصاصي فأعطاهم فكرة الإنقاص من inertia فبدات الفكرة من الأعمدة وحوائط القص .....
> فالآن و أنت تقرأ المداخلة يتيبادر لك سؤال ألا و هو : وما الذي يحكم على هذا المعامل أو هذه الفكرة؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ,انا ساعقب اذا كان هذا هو التحليل فلماذا طريقتنا في الاخذ بعين اعتبار التشققات تختلف فنحن كما تعلم نغير في la contrainte de l'acier انا تابعت في الملتقى ولم اجد احد يتحدث عن تغيير الاجهادات في التسليح بسبب التشققات فما رئيك


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي فشكرا على الرد فأنت أدرى بالكود المصري لكن على ما أعتقد توجد كذلك في الكود الامريكي لكن لدي معلومة أود ان أتأكد منها فمن فضلك التعقيب علي
> فالفكرة أتت من إختصاصي في dynamic لست متأكد من إسمه لكن عندما اتاكد سأبعث لك إسمه في الكود الامريكي ألا انهم في امريكا يستطيعون تطوير أي ظاهرة في dynamic من خلال الأخذ بعين الإعتبار translation فقط أي torsion هي المعضلة دائما. فدائما عندما يضعون البحث يتعرضون لسؤال ماذا على torsion يعني مثلا anil chopra لقوته يبرهن دائما بإستعمال translation أي شيء رياضيا........بقي مشكل torsion .
> فبعد الأخذ و الرد جاء الإختصاصي فأعطاهم فكرة الإنقاص من inertia فبدات الفكرة من الأعمدة وحوائط القص .....
> فالآن و أنت تقرأ المداخلة يتيبادر لك سؤال ألا و هو : وما الذي يحكم على هذا المعامل أو هذه الفكرة؟
> ...



كلام حضرتك اعتز بية جدا 

بس كل ما اعملة عن الموضوع دا انى بستخدم القيم دى للحصول على قيم حقيقة للترخيم ودا بدلا عن long term deflection 

كان فية مناقشة من قبل المهندس حسان وكان كلامة بان لو تم استخدام الارقام لا يتم عمل الحالات الخاصة بقيم الترخيم طويل الامد 








دا الكلام الموجود بالكود الامريكى 

مستنى كلام حضرتك 
​


----------



## pato_houssam (14 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,انا ساعقب اذا كان هذا هو التحليل فلماذا طريقتنا في الاخذ بعين اعتبار التشققات تختلف فنحن كما تعلم نغير في la contrainte de l'acier انا تابعت في الملتقى ولم اجد احد يتحدث عن تغيير الاجهادات في التسليح بسبب التشققات فما رئيك
> مشاهدة المرفق 82917




شكرا مهندسة فاطمة فكلامك تمام يعني كذلك تبادر لي نفس الشيء لأننا بالنسبة لو نتكلم عن bael لأشرح للجميع نظرتك فمداخلتك كالعادة تثري النقاش فحسب معلومات المحدودة كوني مهندس مبتديء فمر bael بمراحل حتى وصل إلا التسمية المعروف بها bael أو طريقة semi-probabiliste
يعني يعتمد على :
1- بالنسبة لقوى التي تؤثر على المادة نقوم بضربها في معاملات لزيادة قيمتها coefficient de majoration
2- أما الجانب الثاني فالمواد المعرضة لهذه القوى ننقص من مقاومتها حسب الحالات المعرض لها بزيادة الوضع الحرج بقسمتها على قيم كما نسميها coefficient de sécurité
ثم من بعد ذلك مقارنة الإجهادات.
هذا عن bael فنظرته سليمة يعني يأخذ التشقق في الحالة أي المواد. بالنسبة للكود الأمريكي فليست لدي معلومات عنه لكن هذه المعلومة مرت علي في أحد المناقشات.

أما كحوصلة فلكل فكرة فالنتائج تأتي على الواقع أي بعد حدوث الزلزال و لأضيف حتى الجمل الإنشائية مختلفة بعض الشيء فأنت أدرى مني بكثير عنها. وكذا أن دائما الأمريكان يختلفون على الأوربيين فهم الآن في القمة.
فالإجابة عن سؤالك صعبة بالنسبة لي لان هناك إختلاف في النظرتين لكن يصبان في نفس المنبع لو ترين أن زيادة قيم القوى لديهم لكن الإختلاف في الشطر الثاني يعني الإنقاص من مقاومة المواد إو إنقاص في inertia .

و في الأخير لك كل الشكر.


----------



## pato_houssam (14 أغسطس 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> كلام حضرتك اعتز بية جدا
> 
> بس كل ما اعملة عن الموضوع دا انى بستخدم القيم دى للحصول على قيم حقيقة للترخيم ودا بدلا عن long term deflection
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

فلا أستطيع أن أجيبك لأن ليست لدي المعلومات للتأكيد فأنا تعاملت مع كود محلي و كنت أتوق لكي آخذ نظرة عن الكود الأمريكي و هذا ربما ظهر جليا في الملاحظات التي أبديتها في صفحة المشروع أما المعلومة الماضية فرأيت الكثير عندكم يسأل عليها بكثرة..... فقلت في نفسي مادامت المناقشات ممتازة في المنتدى المتميز فلماذا لا أتأكد من المعلومة فوضعتها.
ربما خيبت ظنك لكنها الحقيقة فأنا صريح دائما و أعتز بصراحتي و ليس عيب أن أقول لك بأنني لا أعلم.
أما عن مناقشات الأساتذة التي ذكرتها فهم أدرى بذلك فأختصاصهم الكود الأمريكي و الحمد لله يوجد في المنتدى مهندسين أكفاء و أساتذة لهم الخبرة الكافية.
الشيء الوحيد الذي إن شاء الله سأفيدك به أنني أحتفظ بسؤالك و أسأله لخبير عندنا ربما يعطيني الإجابة لكن الوقت لا أظمن لك ربما هو خارج البلد....

وفي الأخير عذرا مرة أخرى و تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## pato_houssam (14 أغسطس 2012)

pato_houssam قال:


> شكرا مهندسة فاطمة فكلامك تمام يعني كذلك تبادر لي نفس الشيء لأننا بالنسبة لو نتكلم عن bael لأشرح للجميع نظرتك فمداخلتك كالعادة تثري النقاش فحسب معلومات المحدودة كوني مهندس مبتديء فمر bael بمراحل حتى وصل إلا التسمية المعروف بها bael أو طريقة semi-probabiliste
> يعني يعتمد على :
> 1- بالنسبة لقوى التي تؤثر على المادة نقوم بضربها في معاملات لزيادة قيمتها coefficient de majoration
> 2- أما الجانب الثاني فالمواد المعرضة لهذه القوى ننقص من مقاومتها حسب الحالات المعرض لها بزيادة الوضع الحرج بقسمتها على قيم كما نسميها coefficient de sécurité
> ...


----------



## lina 2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

هل يوجد فديو لشرح حمام سباحه بالساب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 أغسطس 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> هل يوجد فديو لشرح حمام سباحه بالساب ؟؟؟؟



تصميم حمام السباحة زية زى اى خزان وحمل المياة الكثير يعرف يدخلة على الساب


----------



## lina 2010 (15 أغسطس 2012)

define mass source متى نستخدمهاااااااا


----------



## doha_4all (15 أغسطس 2012)

لى سؤال اخير لاساتذتى فى الملتقى
فى برنامج الايتابس ماهو الفرق بين assign - shell area - diaphram
و بين assign - point - diaphram 
و بين define - daiphram 

​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 أغسطس 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> define mass source متى نستخدمهاااااااا



نستخدمها في الدراسة الدينامكية حيث يجب تعريف مصدر الكتلة في من ياخذها احمال ميتة فقط وفي من ياخدها احمل ميتة +نسبة من الاحمال الحية تمام كما في تعريفها بالطريقة الستاتكية 






doha_4all قال:


> لى سؤال اخير لاساتذتى فى الملتقى
> فى برنامج الايتابس ماهو الفرق بين assign - shell area - diaphram
> و بين assign - point - diaphram
> و بين define - daiphram
> ...



السلام عليكم في النمذجة هناك منن يمثل البلاطة ودا يستخدم assign - shell area - diaphram وهناك من يمثل الاحمال على الكمرات او ربما حالات حيث لا تظهر بلاطة في المستوى ssign - point - diaphram والله اعلم ​


----------



## lina 2010 (16 أغسطس 2012)

استخدام Section Cut فى الساب ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (17 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير
أخوتي الأفاضل لدي سؤال بخصوص تصميم العناصر الفولاذية بواسطة الساب
هل يأخذ البرنامج بعين الاعتبار الاستقرار أو التحنيب للعناصر المضغوطة والتحنيب الموضعي للمقاطع مثل double angel , angel وما شابه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng ahmed radwan (17 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس انا كل لما اسطب برنامج sap200 v14 واجى افتحه بعد التسطيب تجيلى رسالة unable to open sap database ارجو من حضرتك الرد


----------



## hema81 (18 أغسطس 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> فيما يتعلق بهذه النقطة هناك مقارنة في النتائج عند اخذ او عدم اخذ Don't transfer frame stiffness for offsets from centroid
> 
> https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/tp/Insertion+point+and+transform+stiffness
> 
> وليس كما جاء سابقا فمعذرة للخطا



شكر جزيلا الاخت المهندسة فاطمة على التوضيح ولكن بالرجوع للرابط تبين لى ان الفارق فى العزوم كبير فأيهما تنصحى بان اختار وجزاك الله خير


----------



## pipoyou (20 أغسطس 2012)

عندى سؤال فى الprokon فى البلاطات يعنى ايه deff x-dir و deff y-dir ?


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (22 أغسطس 2012)

اضافة الى سؤالي السابق لدي سؤالين هما :
هل يستطيع الساب تصميم العناصر القشرية؟
وما الفرق بين SAP , SAP Nonlinear
وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أغسطس 2012)

lina 2010 قال:


> استخدام Section Cut فى الساب ؟؟؟


 Section Cut يتم استخدامها عندما نريد ان نفصل جزء من المنشا وتحديد مثلا قوى القص العائدة لهذا الجزء وطبعا يكون بعد تعريف هذا الجزء باعطائه اسم في group name والله اعلم 



hema81 قال:


> شكر جزيلا الاخت المهندسة فاطمة على التوضيح ولكن بالرجوع للرابط تبين لى ان الفارق فى العزوم كبير فأيهما تنصحى بان اختار وجزاك الله خير



طبعا انت ستختار عدم اختيار  ........._Don't transfer frame لكن السؤال هو متى نختارها في اي حالة نختارها وهذا ما اريد معرفته _​




محمد_الانشائية قال:


> اضافة الى سؤالي السابق لدي سؤالين هما :
> هل يستطيع الساب تصميم العناصر القشرية؟
> وما الفرق بين SAP , SAP Nonlinear
> وشكرا



عند النظر في مكتبة الساب لا يوجد عناصر قشرية اما دراسة الساب [h=2]Linear and Nonlinear Static and Dynamic Analysis and Design
Of Three Dimensional Structures[/h]انا لم استطع الاجابة على سؤالك الاول لا اعرف المنشات steel اتمنى ان يساعدك مهندس تاني


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أختي الكريمة قصدت بسؤالي هل يستطيع الساب تصميم جدران القص مثلا أي ايجاد التسليح كما في برنامج الايتابس وهل يتسطيع حساب التسليح اللازم في قبة أو جدار خزان دائري مثلا ؟
والسؤال الثاني هل هناك فرق بين برنامج SAP Nonlinear وبرنامج SAP Advanced ؟
وبارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## bluewhale (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوووور على المجهود ياهندسة بس ليا سؤال صغير فى define materials
لو انا شغال بوحدات طن . م ايه القيم اللى تتكتب فى define materials
E?weight?mass per unit
وهل النتايج بتفرق كتير عن لو استخدمت القيم ال Default للبرنامج 
والأكثر امان انك تكبر قيمة fc' واللا تقلل قيمتها ؟


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*سؤال في الايتابس (قواعد)*

ارفقت صورة ، اريد معرفة كيفية وضع القيم local 1 , local 2 , local 3 
الذي ياتي في مربع حوار من قائمة assign --shell area ---area spring 

لكن اطلعت على المانيول help (f1) فحاكي انه stiffness = force /(length) ^3
وانا بعرف انهk= force(B.C*A)/allowable settlement كما هو مرفق في الصورة الثانية 

شكرا


----------



## mustapha220 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يا مهندس عندي سوال هل التسليح اللى يعطنا اياه الايتابس هو الالى ناخدوه ممكن الاجابة من فضلك


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بخصوص Section Cut دا استخدماة فى حاجة مهمة اوى زى حوائط القص يعنى انت فى الساب بيبقى عندك الحائط متقسم كذا شيل انت لما تيجى تجيب العزوم

على حائط القص مش هتجمع ردود الافعال لكل ركيزة انت بتعمل الامر دا بيجمعلك العزوم عند كل ركيزة وبيجمع الاحمال الراسية ايضا 

تقبل تحياتى 

محمد الجيزاوى 
*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو انت يا بشمهندس هتصمم بكود من الاكواد الموجودة فى البرنامج هتاخد التسليح اللى يطلعلك بس اهم حاجة تكون مدخل المعطيات والابعاد وكل حاجة مظبوطة 
*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 سبتمبر 2012)

bluewhale قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكوووور على المجهود ياهندسة بس ليا سؤال صغير فى define materials
> لو انا شغال بوحدات طن . م ايه القيم اللى تتكتب فى define materials
> E?weight?mass per unit
> ...



السلام عليكم ,لو انت تشتغل بوحدات طن وانت تعرف القيم دي بوحدات تانية مثلا كن ممكن وانت تشتغل ب كن تغير تحت عند الوحدات للكن ثم تكتب العدد الي انت متعود عليه ثم ترجع لتحت عند الوحدات وتغير للطن راح يتغير 
weight per unit volume =2.5
mass per unit volum =2.5/9.81 
E هذا يحسب وفق الكود 
F'c هذه خاصية الخرسانة التي سينجز بها المشروع وهذا البراميتر يمكن مثلا لاسباب خاصة ان تحسب بخرسانة معينة شرط ان تذكر ذلك في المخططات لتخلي مسئوليتك في حال كانت المؤسسة المنجزة استعملت خرسانة تانية اعطيك مثال انت حسبت الاعمدة والحوائط ب خرسانة 40 Mpa هذه القيمة تعطيك تسليحا مغايرا اذا انت حسبتها بخرسانة 20 Mpa .يجب ان تكتب ذلك نوت في المخططات علشان دا ضروري وحتى التسليح حديد 400 Mpa لا يعطي نفس عدد الاسياخ لحديد 500 Mpa 
F'c ناخذ اقل قيمة مراعات لما يحدث في الواقع مثلا ان اعرف ان مواد البناء التي عندنا بالسوق وكذلك مؤسسات الانجاز ما راح اصل معهم لخرسانة اكتر من 30 Mpa احضر نفسي من الاول لحساب بخرسانة لا تزيد على 25 Mpa لتمنى انك فهمت وشكرا




المهندس احمد طه قال:


> ارفقت صورة ، اريد معرفة كيفية وضع القيم local 1 , local 2 , local 3
> الذي ياتي في مربع حوار من قائمة assign --shell area ---area spring
> 
> لكن اطلعت على المانيول help (f1) فحاكي انه stiffness = force /(length) ^3
> ...



جيد انك قمت بالبحث بنفسك في help هكذا انت في الطريق الصحيح وهكذا ستنمي لديك الاعتماد على نفسك ومن ثم انت من سيجيب على اسئلة الاخرين ان شاء الله ,ما جاء في help اكيد هو الصحيح ,انا طريقتي في تذكر تعريف اي براميتر هي حفظ وحداتو مثلا الكثافة انا عارفة انها t/m3 , bearing capacite t/m2 subgrade t/m3 والمعادلة الي انت وضعتها انا معرفهاش كدا واذا انت طبقتها راح تحصل على قوة على الميتر
ادخال القيمة يكون وفق local 3 بالنسبة للاساسات السطحية 
ارجو الاطلاع على الموضوع ومشاهدت ملف الذي وضعه المهندس ابو الافكار

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127498.html



mustapha220 قال:


> يا مهندس عندي سوال هل التسليح اللى يعطنا اياه الايتابس هو الالى ناخدوه ممكن الاجابة من فضلك



انا شخصيا استعمل eurocode وجربت العديد من المرات واخذت القوى التي يعطيها الايتاب وحسبتها على برامج ثانوية ولقيت نفس نتيجة الاياتب بما يتعلق بالكمرات ,الحوائط مفيش تسليح في الايتاب في eurocode استعمل ubc للمقارنة بس والاقي نتيجة قريبة ,المقارنة بين برنمجين او الاستعانة بالبرامج الثانوية ومن ثم المقارنة راح تكون مطمئن اكثر ,تاكد من تعريفك للمواد وخاصتا E التي موجودة في الكود وشكرا


----------



## lvlmm (3 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340233.html#ixzz25OmPTbfe

السلام عليكم

لماذا تكون قيم ردود الافعال للاعمده كبيره جدا عند عمل بلاطه هوردي داخل السيف

تصل للضعف بالنسبه للحساب اليدوي

مثلا عمود يشيل مساحه في حدود 25 متر مربع لو حسبناها يدوي (25 *2 = 50 طن تقريبا ) رد فعل العمود دا

لكن علي السيف تظهر النتيجه في حدود 100+ ما السبب


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 سبتمبر 2012)

lvlmm قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340233.html#ixzz25OmPTbfe
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



في السيف انت مثلت بلاطة الهوردي بوزنها والاحمال التي عليها ,في حسابك اليدوي هل حسبت الوزن الذاتي لبلاطة الهوردي ؟ 2 دي هل هي وزن بلاطة الهوردي ام الاحمال فقط ,لا اعتقد ان هذا وزن بلاطة الهوردي = وزن الاعصاب +وزن بلاطة 5او 7سم +وزن الاحمال الميتة الاخرى


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اخت فاطمة مشكورة جدا على الرد


----------



## lvlmm (4 سبتمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> في السيف انت مثلت بلاطة الهوردي بوزنها والاحمال التي عليها ,في حسابك اليدوي هل حسبت الوزن الذاتي لبلاطة الهوردي ؟ 2 دي هل هي وزن بلاطة الهوردي ام الاحمال فقط ,لا اعتقد ان هذا وزن بلاطة الهوردي = وزن الاعصاب +وزن بلاطة 5او 7سم +وزن الاحمال الميتة الاخرى




هرفع لحضرتك ملف للبرنامج ( كان مثال مطروح هنا في المنتدي لمهندس ايهاب)

لو حضرتك مثلا تلاحظي رد الفعل للعمود رقم 43 حضرتك هتلاقيه 1077 كيلو نيوتن تقريبا يعني تقريبا 107 طن للدور الواحد 

العمود مغطي مساحه في حدود من 20 لي 25 متر مسطح تقريبا 

لو اعتبرنا وزن المتر المسطح للبلاطه الهوردي في حدود 2 طن للمتر يعني تقريبا المفروض رد فعل العمود في حدود ال 50 طن

ولكن في البرنامج في حدود ال 107 ودا حمل كبير جدا بالنسبه لدور واحد


فما هو السبب اللي يخلي رد فعل العمود عالي للدرجه دي مع ان حضرتك لو اطلعتي علي الملف هتلاقي ان مهندس ايهاب حتي مش مدخل وزن بلوكات الهوردي في الموديل


----------



## pato_houssam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

lvlmm قال:


> هرفع لحضرتك ملف للبرنامج ( كان مثال مطروح هنا في المنتدي لمهندس ايهاب)
> 
> لو حضرتك مثلا تلاحظي رد الفعل للعمود رقم 43 حضرتك هتلاقيه 1077 كيلو نيوتن تقريبا يعني تقريبا 107 طن للدور الواحد
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للنموذج الموضوع فهناك إختلاف لأن تعريف الحمولات فيه nonlinear ليست linear فتأكد من ذلك.


----------



## mnf (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جظاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*حل خزانات المياة على sap*

كل ما أحل خزان على الساب أجد النتائج (m11 & m22 ) صفر و مش عارف السبب
لو ممكن رابط لحل خزان أرضى صوت و صورة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed ehab (6 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر الجزيل للمهندس Dark metal والمهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة على المشاركات المتميزة والمفيدة جدا 
بس ليا سئال لو تكرمتم كنت شغال على مشروع ارضى + 7 متكرر 
وعملته مرة على الساب ومرة على الايتابس والسيف 
بس نتائج العزوم على البلاطة فى السيف طالعة اقل بكتير من نتائجها على الساب ( تقريبا من 50 -60 % )
وراجعت كل المدخلات بتاعتى فى البرنامجين لقيتها متطابقة ومش قادر اعرف ايه السبب او انا غلطت فى ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟
يا ريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى فى المشكلة دى ؟


----------



## lina 2010 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فى برنامج الساب ما فائده 
Assign menu > Area > Generate Edge Constraints 
و تختار Create Constraints around Object Edges
و ايضا ما فائده auto mesh اللى من assign لانها لاتقسم ال shells تكتب رقم فقط


----------



## مهندس اليمن الجديد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
عندي سوال في الايتاب*​عند فحص المودل من الاخطاء تطلع لي رساله بان) (F1,F2 are too close )فما معنى هذا وما هو الحلوشكرا​


----------



## modyhanyayad (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

الساده الافاضل انا سطبت برنامج ساب 2000 نسخه 15 و عملت الكراك كما هو مكتوب و عندما دخلت الى البرنامج و بدات فى ترتيب القوائم (shortcuts) على حسب التعود كل ما اقفل البرنامج و افتحه الترتيب يتغير و اعيد من اول و جديد انا مش عارف اعمل ايه

برجاء المساعده


----------



## بورشيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

Civilian قال:


> الاخ المهندس فهد القرني ...
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين ...
> ما احببت ان اشير اليه ان المهندس احمد عبدالرحيم قد ابتدا فعلا مشكورا في شرح الدروس وهي على الروابط التالية ...
> 
> ...



يا اخوان الوصلات ذي ما تشتغل ...


----------



## بورشيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء التاكد من النتائج للقيم في المشروع كل كل محاولة تطلع قيم خطا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337508.html


----------



## أسامة عبد الهادي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلاام عليكم إخوتي في الله عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ساب 2000 أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكنني إدخال أحمال الحرارة على البناية التي أقوم بدراستها وكيف أعرف قيمة هده الاحمال. شكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد حل المنشأ كامل على برنامج الايتابس,صدرت اللبشه الى السيف لحلها,لكن واجهت مشكله ان الاحمال وردود الافعال لا تظهر معى فى برنامج السيف
ارجو مساعدتى للضروره​


----------



## غفرانك (15 أكتوبر 2012)

هو ايه الفرق فى ساب 14 بين 
- extrude line to area 
- covert line to area
- covert line to solide


----------



## غفرانك (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ومعلش سؤال كمان ..
فى تعريف الـ Area Section فى حاجة اسمها shell- layerd/nonlinear يعنى ايه دى ؟ 

وشكرا جزيلا ليكم


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتو ازاي اسقط سقف بلاطة الحمام والمطابخ علي الساب من سقف سوليد لسقف سوليد واحرر العزم علي هذه البلاطة لانها ستكون غير متصلة بباقي البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> لو سمحتو ازاي اسقط سقف بلاطة الحمام والمطابخ علي الساب من سقف سوليد لسقف سوليد واحرر العزم علي هذه البلاطة لانها ستكون غير متصلة بباقي البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟؟


لاتوجد هذه الخاصية في الساب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال في الأيتاب
اريد ان اعطي لكل عمود اسم بحيث لما احصل في النهاية علي ردود الأفعال يكون من السهل معرفة مكان العمود فهل متاح ذلك في الأيتاب ؟ انا اتذكر ان الساب فيه هذه الخاصية ايضا ولا اتذكر الخطوات
سؤال اخر عند الحصول علي ردود الفعل بنصمم علي حالة ال envelope و هي تمثل ال max عندما فتحت الريبورت وجدت عند كل نقطة قيمتين max max , max min ما معني القيمتين و علي ايهما اصمم
فيه نقطة وجدت عندها ال Fz بقيمة سالبة و هذا يعني ان العمود وقع عليه شد و لم استطع تحديد مكان النقطة لذلك كان سؤالي الأول كيف احدد اسماء العمود ؟ و هل يعني هذا خطأ في النظام الأنشائي ام ان ذلك وارد مع تراكيب الأحمال ؟


----------



## nobel40 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الايتابس اوتوماتيك بسمي كل عمود باسم شاهد المرفقات

اما بالنسبه لموضوع الانفلوب فهو لازم يديك قمتين اكبر مومنت مثلا m33 موجب واقل مومنت سالب واكبر نورمال علي العمود و اقصي شد عللي العمود وغالبا هتلاقي النورمال في الاعمده مثلا ماكسمم 100 طن و مينيمم هتلاقيه 70 
اما لو ظهر تنشن عل الاعمده فشوف قيمته اد ايه و من انهي حاله

بالنسبه لموضوع النقطه الي مش عارف تختارها
في حل بدائي شويه بنعملو 
بنرسم خط فريم المنت يعني في اي مكان علي جمب و بعدين نختار اي نقطه من نقطتين الخط دول و ندوس رايت كليك و نغير احداثياتها بنف قيم النقطه الي مش لاقينه ف الخط يترسم عنده -- فهمت حاجه من الي انا قلته ؟انا نفسي مفهمتش بس معرفش اوضحالك اكتر من كده
بالتوفيق


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 أكتوبر 2012)

هى ايه الكود المستخدم فى برنامج safe اللى قريب من الكود المصرى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

nobel40 قال:


> الايتابس اوتوماتيك بسمي كل عمود باسم شاهد المرفقات
> 
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع الانفلوب فهو لازم يديك قمتين اكبر مومنت مثلا m33 موجب واقل مومنت سالب واكبر نورمال علي العمود و اقصي شد عللي العمود وغالبا هتلاقي النورمال في الاعمده مثلا ماكسمم 100 طن و مينيمم هتلاقيه 70
> اما لو ظهر تنشن عل الاعمده فشوف قيمته اد ايه و من انهي حاله
> ...



جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله كل خير معلومة انقذتني
طب سؤال تاني هو بيدي الترقيم للأعمدة بترتيب الرسم ؟؟؟؟ يعني لو انا عايزة ارقام الأعمدة متسلسلة علي محور واحد ارسمهم متتاليين 


اطلب من الأخوة محترفي الأيتاب لو يوجد شرح للقوايم و خاصة اظهار النتائج النهائية و التي نعتمد عليها في التصميم


----------



## nobel40 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هو بيسمي الاعمدهعلي حسب ترتيب الرسم بس انت ممكن بعد متخلص الموديل بتاعك تعمل من قايمه edit اخر خانه تحت auto relabel all هيسمهيم بشكل منظم اكتر


----------



## nobel40 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> هى ايه الكود المستخدم فى برنامج safe اللى قريب من الكود المصرى




ال bs


----------



## El Engineer (18 أكتوبر 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ....... 
ارجو المساعدة فى الموضوع التالى : 
بعد ما عملت setup لبرنامج SAP 2000 V 15 
ونقلت الكراك عند c/Computers and Structures/SAP 15 
بشغل البرنامج جابلى الرسالة دى : 
SAP2000 
License Not Found! Error # 17 
probably no servers running 
program will terminate.
ok 

ارجو الافادة .. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .
*_


----------



## El Engineer (18 أكتوبر 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ...... 
ارجو المساعدة فى الموضوع التالى : 
بعد ما عملت setup لبرنامج SAP 2000 V 15 
ونقلت الكراك الى المسار C:\Program Files (x86)\Computers and Structures\SAP2000 15 
بشغل البرنامج جابلى الرسالة دى : 
SAP2000 License Not Found! Error # 17 probably no servers running program will terminate. 
ok 

ارجو الافادة ..... 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .
*_


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> لو سمحتو ازاي اسقط سقف بلاطة الحمام والمطابخ علي الساب من سقف سوليد لسقف سوليد واحرر العزم علي هذه البلاطة لانها ستكون غير متصلة بباقي البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟؟


السلام عليكم هي من الافضل نقل المستوى للسيف حيث تتوقر هنا على فرق المناسيب ولكن على الساب يمكن عمل mesh لهذه البلاطة مخالفا للبلاطات التي لاصقة معاها لتمثيل عدم الاستمرارية



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> سؤال في الأيتاب
> اريد ان اعطي لكل عمود اسم بحيث لما احصل في النهاية علي ردود الأفعال يكون من السهل معرفة مكان العمود فهل متاح ذلك في الأيتاب ؟ انا اتذكر ان الساب فيه هذه الخاصية ايضا ولا اتذكر الخطوات
> سؤال اخر عند الحصول علي ردود الفعل بنصمم علي حالة ال envelope و هي تمثل ال max عندما فتحت الريبورت وجدت عند كل نقطة قيمتين max max , max min ما معني القيمتين و علي ايهما اصمم
> فيه نقطة وجدت عندها ال Fz بقيمة سالبة و هذا يعني ان العمود وقع عليه شد و لم استطع تحديد مكان النقطة لذلك كان سؤالي الأول كيف احدد اسماء العمود ؟ و هل يعني هذا خطأ في النظام الأنشائي ام ان ذلك وارد مع تراكيب الأحمال ؟



اعتقد انه يمكنك تفعيل line labels ومنها يمكن معرفت مكان العمود والقوى التي تعود اليه وتحديد مكانه 
فيما يتعلق بالسؤال التاني ما هو هدف اختيار envelope فهو يعطي ردود الفعل على كل combinaison وكانه يضعها فوق بعضها ولا يجمعها مثلا عندك 3 combo ياخذ اكبر قيمة max max من 3 كما ياخذ اكبرmin من الثلاثة max min والتصميم على الحالتين اي اكبر قيمة هذا ان فهمت السؤال اما عن ردود الفعل السالبة تكون عادة عند اختلاف في البحور المتتالية كبيرة وخاصة الطرفية وكان العمود ومن ثم الاساس معرض للاقتلاع وكما قلتي عزيزتي اقرا وارتقي يمكن تصنيف ذلك بين خطا في التصميم لان هذه المشكل ستواجهك وانت بتصممي الاساسات راح تكون متقاربة وبسبب فقط بحرين تلاقي نفسك رحتي على رافت بدل من الاساسات الطويلة والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أكتوبر 2012)

El Engineer قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ......
> ارجو المساعدة فى الموضوع التالى :
> بعد ما عملت setup لبرنامج SAP 2000 V 15
> ونقلت الكراك الى المسار C:\Program Files (x86)\Computers and Structures\SAP2000 15
> ...


في الملتقى هناك موضوع عن تفعيل الكراك لانه فيه طريقة لازم تتبعها حاول ان تبحث الموضوع كذلك في الكراك هو يشرحلك كيف تفعل هذا الكراك وان اتبعت الخطوات ستنجح ,انا كذلك لقيت مشكلة لاني لم افهم جيدا بالانكليزية لكن شرح لي الموضوع هنا اعتقد سواء الساب او الايتابس هي نفس الطريقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t326754-2.html رقم 11


----------



## El Engineer (19 أكتوبر 2012)

_*شكرا جزيلا ... المهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة &.
*_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

nobel40 قال:


> هو بيسمي الاعمدهعلي حسب ترتيب الرسم بس انت ممكن بعد متخلص الموديل بتاعك تعمل من قايمه edit اخر خانه تحت auto relabel all هيسمهيم بشكل منظم اكتر


جزاك الله كل خير 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اعتقد انه يمكنك تفعيل line labels ومنها يمكن معرفت مكان العمود والقوى التي تعود اليه وتحديد مكانه
> فيما يتعلق بالسؤال التاني ما هو هدف اختيار envelope فهو يعطي ردود الفعل على كل combinaison وكانه يضعها فوق بعضها ولا يجمعها مثلا عندك 3 combo ياخذ اكبر قيمة max max من 3 كما ياخذ اكبرmin من الثلاثة max min والتصميم على الحالتين اي اكبر قيمة هذا ان فهمت السؤال اما عن ردود الفعل السالبة تكون عادة عند اختلاف في البحور المتتالية كبيرة وخاصة الطرفية وكان العمود ومن ثم الاساس معرض للاقتلاع وكما قلتي عزيزتي اقرا وارتقي يمكن تصنيف ذلك بين خطا في التصميم لان هذه المشكل ستواجهك وانت بتصممي الاساسات راح تكون متقاربة وبسبب فقط بحرين تلاقي نفسك رحتي على رافت بدل من الاساسات الطويلة والله اعلم


شكرا اخت فاطمة بارك الله لكِ


----------



## Shicko1988 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

من فضلكوا يا باشمهندسين ياريت حد يفيدنى فى معرفة الفروق بين التصميم ثنائى الابعاد والتصميم ثلاثى الابعاد فى برنامج ساب 2000 
يس ياريت من فضلكوا يكون الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن لأنى محتاجه جدا... ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Shicko1988 قال:


> من فضلكوا يا باشمهندسين ياريت حد يفيدنى فى معرفة الفروق بين التصميم ثنائى الابعاد والتصميم ثلاثى الابعاد فى برنامج ساب 2000
> يس ياريت من فضلكوا يكون الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن لأنى محتاجه جدا... ولكم جزيل الشكر.



السلام عليكم التصميم ثلاثي الابعاد انا لم افهم سؤالك ,انا اصمم على مستوى xy or xz or yz اما في الفضاء اعتقد سيكون صعبا لان كل ما تريده موجود في المستوايات لماذا تذهب للفضاء؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم التصميم ثلاثي الابعاد انا لم افهم سؤالك ,انا اصمم على مستوى xy or xz or yz اما في الفضاء اعتقد سيكون صعبا لان كل ما تريده موجود في المستوايات لماذا تذهب للفضاء؟


اختاه ربما يكون سؤاله عن تواجد القوي الأفقية و بالتالي يحتاج الي نمذجة المبني 3d قد يكون هذا السؤال و لكن صيغته لم تكن مفهومة
اذا كان السؤال هكذا انك تدخل القوي الأفقية فقيمها تأخذها من الكود وفقا للمنطقة التي بها المبني و تضع النظام الأنشائي المقاوم للقوي علي المنشأ و الموضوع يحتاج لدراسة سابقة طالما اول مرة تدرس النمذجة في ثلاث ابعاد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم التصميم ثلاثي الابعاد انا لم افهم سؤالك ,انا اصمم على مستوى xy or xz or yz اما في الفضاء اعتقد سيكون صعبا لان كل ما تريده موجود في المستوايات لماذا تذهب للفضاء؟


اختاه ربما يكون سؤاله عن تواجد القوي الأفقية و بالتالي يحتاج الي نمذجة المبني 3d قد يكون هذا السؤال و لكن صيغته لم تكن مفهومة
اذا كان السؤال هكذا انك تدخل القوي الأفقية فقيمها تأخذها من الكود وفقا للمنطقة التي بها المبني و تضع النظام الأنشائي المقاوم للقوي علي المنشأ و الموضوع يحتاج لدراسة سابقة طالما اول مرة تدرس النمذجة في ثلاث ابعاد


----------



## Eng.Amr.Ismail (19 أكتوبر 2012)

طلب مساعدة فى ادخال الحرارة على برنامج السيف جزاكم الله خيرا

بعد ادخال احمال الحرارة على البلاطة بالشكل الموضح فى الصورة الملحقة و بعد التصميم يظهر ان معظم البلاطة 
Failed
و فى بعض الاماكن يظهر ان التسليح الاضافى المطلوب اكثر من المنطقى اكثر من 
10T25 فى الحديد السفلى أو العلوى
مع العلم ان البلاطة سمك البلاطة يتغير من 23 الى 28سم
أرجو الافادة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Eng.Amr.Ismail قال:


> طلب مساعدة فى ادخال الحرارة على برنامج السيف جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> بعد ادخال احمال الحرارة على البلاطة بالشكل الموضح فى الصورة الملحقة و بعد التصميم يظهر ان معظم البلاطة
> Failed
> ...



السلام عليكم ,اريد ان اسئل كيف تعاملت مع احمال الحرارة ؟يعني من combonaison والا ضع الملف حتى نراه اذا امكننا المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الفرق بين 
mass per unit volume

weight per unit volume فى برنامج الايتابس​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> ايه الفرق بين
> mass per unit volume
> 
> weight per unit volume فى برنامج الايتابس​



mass =weight/9.81 وهذا ليس في الاتابس هذا قانون الجاذبية
per unit volume معناه انك ستحصل على وزن الخرسانة في المتر المكعب مايسمى densité اي الكثافة يبدو انك متعب مثلي وشكرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلمى يابشمهندسه على الجواب وربنا يجازيكى خير انا مش متعب ولا حاجة بس مرحلة التعلم بتتطلب من الواحد انه يسأل فى كل جزئيه ويستوعبها كويس عشان الجزئيات البسيطة دى بتأهل الواحد بعد كدة انه يفهم الجزئيات االاكبر والاعلى ونقدر نبتكر ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامة عبد الهادي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

السلاام عليكم إخوتي في الله عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ساب 2000 أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكنني إدخال أحمال الحرارة على البناية التي أقوم بدراستها وكيف أعرف قيمة هده الاحمال. شكرا لكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامة عبد الهادي قال:


> السلاام عليكم إخوتي في الله عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج ساب 2000 أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكنني إدخال أحمال الحرارة على البناية التي أقوم بدراستها وكيف أعرف قيمة هده الاحمال. شكرا لكم


ا
وعليكم السلام ,فيما يتعلق بادخال ا لحرارة على الساب يمكنك من قائمة 
1 define
2 load patterns
3 و من type اضغط على more اختار temperature يمكن عند load pattern name ان تسميها مثلا *T
*4 تختار العناصر المحيطة للمبنى من كمرات واعمدة 
5 assign 
6 frame loads
7 temperature عند load pattern name ستبحث عن T وستختار 

اما القيمة فهي موجودة في المراجع عندكم بالمنطقة ,يعني هي من المعطيات مثلا ان كانت بنايتك في الصحراء فالحرارة هناك ربما تصل 40 ,يمتاز الساب بدراسة العناصر على فرق الحرارة temperature gradient بخلاف الايتابس الذي لم اجد هذا فيه هذا والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## abumalik13156 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم /

1. عند عمل مودل علي الايتابس كيف يمكن توصيل ( beams) في حالة عدم وجود مراكز الاعمدة التي يصل بينها (beam ) علي محور واحد ؟؟؟؟ صورة

2. عند ادخال مودل لمبني سكني عادي و البلاطات هوردي في اتجاه واحد . علما بانه ساقوم بحساب وزن المتر المربع والغاء معامل الوزن الذاتي قمت بادخال البلاطة كما في الصورة هنا 
فهل الخيارات الموضوعة مناسبة وما هو الافضل اختيار shell or membrane وهل يجب وضع اشارة الصح علي خيار one way load distribution ام لا .؟؟؟؟


3. هنا المودل البسيط الذي قمت بعمله بالاضافة الي ملف الاتوكاد . اتمني ان يراجعه من له خبره ويفيدني بالاخطاء . 
ملف الاتوكاد :
aaa.rar
ملف الايتابس 
etabs files.rar


لا زلت مبتدئا وحديث التخرج لذا عذروا بساطة اسئلتي والشكر لكم مسبقا .


----------



## heno9 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

دلوقتي انا عندي مبني السقف فيه هولوكور و الكمرات و الأعمدة خرسانة مسلحة وفوق السقف طبقة خرسانة سكريد 7 سم
السؤال هو اني لما اجي اوصف البلاطة علي الايتابس هل اقوم بتوصيف البلاطة السكريد فقط واضع عليها الحمل الميت للبلاطة الهولوكور 
أم اقوم بحساب السماكه المكافئة للبلاطة الهولوكور و اقوم بتوصيفها و اضع الحمل الميت للسكريد عليها
أرجو لا تبخلو عليا بالر​


----------



## Eng mahmoud samir (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك الف خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (23 أكتوبر 2012)

abumalik13156 قال:


> السلام عليكم /
> 
> 1. عند عمل مودل علي الايتابس كيف يمكن توصيل ( beams) في حالة عدم وجود مراكز الاعمدة التي يصل بينها (beam ) علي محور واحد ؟؟؟؟ صورة
> 
> ...


 كمبتدا هذا لابئس به فقط اتمنى ان تستعين بالدروس التي موجودة بكثرة في الملتقى ستساعدك وستتعلم المزيد بخصوص تمثيل البلاطة هذا جيد على سيف لان سيف سيقسمها تلقائيا اما على الايتابس من الاحسن ان ترسم بلاطة في كل مربع ثم عمل ميش 
بخصوص سؤالك الاول عند تمثيل الكمرات مهما كان حجمها ستكون عبارة عن خط وسيصل مركزها بمركز العمود هل هكذا هو الجواب؟لم افهم السؤال
اذا كان السمك 25 سم كما في الصورة فهذه اكيد بلاطة shell اما اذا اردت تمثيل بلاطة الهوردي يمكنك تمثيل الاعصاب ومن فوقها بلاطة سمكها 5الى 7 سم وتعريفها ك membrane وتحديد اتجاهها باستخدام كما هو في الصورة وشكرا 



heno9 قال:


> دلوقتي انا عندي مبني السقف فيه هولوكور و الكمرات و الأعمدة خرسانة مسلحة وفوق السقف طبقة خرسانة سكريد 7 سم
> السؤال هو اني لما اجي اوصف البلاطة علي الايتابس هل اقوم بتوصيف البلاطة السكريد فقط واضع عليها الحمل الميت للبلاطة الهولوكور
> أم اقوم بحساب السماكه المكافئة للبلاطة الهولوكور و اقوم بتوصيفها و اضع الحمل الميت للسكريد عليها
> أرجو لا تبخلو عليا بالر​



السلام عليكم ,اقتراحك الثاني جيد واقرب لتمثيل هذا النوع من البلاطات ,كنت ساقترح عليك deck filled deck لكن بعد التفكير وجدت ان اقتراحك احسن هذا رئي والله اعلم


----------



## abumalik13156 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اما اذا اردت تمثيل بلاطة الهوردي يمكنك تمثيل الاعصاب ومن فوقها بلاطة سمكها 5الى 7 سم وتعريفها ك membrane وتحديد اتجاهها باستخدام كما هو في الصورة وشكرا




كيف ساقوم بتمثيل الاعصاب باستخدام secondary beams ؟؟


----------



## القافله (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عند التصميم بسيف لبلاطه هوردي وادخال الاحمال وتعريف القطاعات مع اللازم واستخراج النتائج تطلع النتائج منطقيه اما عند نفس التحليل مع نفس الاحمال مع أضافه long term deflection تطلع النتائج الضعف لماذا واي ايه نتائج نصمم القطاعات ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أكتوبر 2012)

القافله قال:


> عند التصميم بسيف لبلاطه هوردي وادخال الاحمال وتعريف القطاعات مع اللازم واستخراج النتائج تطلع النتائج منطقيه اما عند نفس التحليل مع نفس الاحمال مع أضافه long term deflection تطلع النتائج الضعف لماذا واي ايه نتائج نصمم القطاعات ارجو الرد جزاكم الله خير


يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى فى موضوع سهم الهبوط طويل الامد 
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFGqY_a1V0aMTEz131ebexlc01g2Q
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## heno9 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> كمبتدا هذا لابئس به فقط اتمنى ان تستعين بالدروس التي موجودة بكثرة في الملتقى ستساعدك وستتعلم المزيد بخصوص تمثيل البلاطة هذا جيد على سيف لان سيف سيقسمها تلقائيا اما على الايتابس من الاحسن ان ترسم بلاطة في كل مربع ثم عمل ميش
> بخصوص سؤالك الاول عند تمثيل الكمرات مهما كان حجمها ستكون عبارة عن خط وسيصل مركزها بمركز العمود هل هكذا هو الجواب؟لم افهم السؤال
> اذا كان السمك 25 سم كما في الصورة فهذه اكيد بلاطة shell اما اذا اردت تمثيل بلاطة الهوردي يمكنك تمثيل الاعصاب ومن فوقها بلاطة سمكها 5الى 7 سم وتعريفها ك membrane وتحديد اتجاهها باستخدام كما هو في الصورة وشكرا
> 
> ...


بس يا بشمهندسة انا لو جبت السمك المكافئ للهولوكور ومثلته هيكون مش قريب للواقع لأن البرنامج هيحسب علي اساس ان الكمرة و البلاطة علي اتصال و لكن في الواقع البلاطة و الكمرة بينهم فاصل
ياريت تفديني برأيك لأن رأيك يهمني جدا


----------



## the lion of fight (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا باش مهنندسين فى حل اللبشة
كنت عاوز اعرف لما نحول ردود الافعال بتاعة الاعمدة من الايتاب للسيف 
واحول البشة من الاتوكاد اعرف مساحة العمود ستيف بنفس سمك اللبشة 
والحوائط يا ترى كده برده تتعرف ستيف بنفس سمك اللبشة ؟؟؟
وحائط السند اجيب وزنه واقسمه على مساحة اللبشة؟؟؟
ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله كل الخير
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> بس يا بشمهندسة انا لو جبت السمك المكافئ للهولوكور ومثلته هيكون مش قريب للواقع لأن البرنامج هيحسب علي اساس ان الكمرة و البلاطة علي اتصال و لكن في الواقع البلاطة و الكمرة بينهم فاصل
> ياريت تفديني برأيك لأن رأيك يهمني جدا


هذه البلاطات مصممة للسرعة التنفيذ لكن 
these elements being joined and keyed between
them by keys concrete 
كما ان البلاطة التي فوق هذه القطع 7 سم ستربط بينهم ولذلك ارى ان تمثيلها كما اقترحت هو الانسب واذا اخذنا دراسة الاعصاب فهي نفس الشيء رغم انها قطع لان التسليح العلوي يجعلها continuous لانه يربطها كما ان البلاطة التي فوقها تربطها وندرسها continuous على العموم هذا رئيي وممكن يكون اراء تانية مخالفة والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## heno9 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> هذه البلاطات مصممة للسرعة التنفيذ لكن
> these elements being joined and keyed between
> them by keys concrete
> كما ان البلاطة التي فوق هذه القطع 7 سم ستربط بينهم ولذلك ارى ان تمثيلها كما اقترحت هو الانسب واذا اخذنا دراسة الاعصاب فهي نفس الشيء رغم انها قطع لان التسليح العلوي يجعلها continuous لانه يربطها كما ان البلاطة التي فوقها تربطها وندرسها continuous على العموم هذا رئيي وممكن يكون اراء تانية مخالفة والله اعلم وشكرا


يعني يا بشمهندسة امثل البلاطة بالسمك المكافئ لبلاطة الهولوكور في أحد الزملاء المحترمين اقترح اني امثلها none واحط عليها الحمل الميت للهولوكور و السكريد ما رأيك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> يعني يا بشمهندسة امثل البلاطة بالسمك المكافئ لبلاطة الهولوكور في أحد الزملاء المحترمين اقترح اني امثلها none واحط عليها الحمل الميت للهولوكور و السكريد ما رأيك


ربما, لكن لو اردت ان تتحقق من ذلك اعمل مودلين او مثال صغير مرة ببلاطة none ومرة ببلاطة الي انت اقترحتها وراح تلاحظ الفرق بينها ,انا مش متاكدة من بلاطة none ربما موجودة لاغراض اخرى واستعمالها في هذه الحالة يكون خطا انا شخصيا لم استعملها ويبقى هذا رئيي والله اعلم


----------



## heno9 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ربما, لكن لو اردت ان تتحقق من ذلك اعمل مودلين او مثال صغير مرة ببلاطة none ومرة ببلاطة الي انت اقترحتها وراح تلاحظ الفرق بينها ,انا مش متاكدة من بلاطة none ربما موجودة لاغراض اخرى واستعمالها في هذه الحالة يكون خطا انا شخصيا لم استعملها ويبقى هذا رئيي والله اعلم


خلاص يبقي هحسب السمك المكافئ للهولوكور و اشتغل عليه شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندسه


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (25 أكتوبر 2012)

عند اظهار قيم العزوم علي الكمرات او البلاطة فان كتابة النتائج تكون في كل جزء من الشاشة كيف اجعل الكتابة تكون فقط عند قيمة اقصي عزم او اقص قص


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم...... عند التصميم بالايتاب هل البرنامج هو من يقوم باختيار حالة الكومبنيشن التي تعطي قيم عليا للاجهادات او نحن نقوم بتحديد حالة الكومبنيشن التي يقوم البرنامج التصميم عليها بمعني اخر لو لدينا مثلا 30 حالة كومبنيشن نحددها جميعها والبرنامج يقوم باختيار حالة الكومبنيشن التي تعطي اعلى قيم للاجهادات والعزوم ام نحن نقوم باختيار واحد من هذاه الحالات ال30 ونسال البرنامج ان يقوم التصميم على اساسها .... مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## janyour (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم.... لقد قمت بإدخال نموذج لبناية على ETABS مؤلفة من بلاطات وجدران (خرصانية) أي لا يوجد كمرات ولا أعمده... سؤالي: كيف يمكن إستخدام Area object auto Mesh Options????
إخترت الجدران :
Area object auto Mesh Options : subdivide object into elements with maximum size 0.5
ماهي الطريقة الأمثل لتقسيم البلاطات علما أنه هنالك فتحات في الجدران (SPANDREL)????
1. Defaut (auto mesh°
2. For defining rigid diaphragma and mass only
3. No auto meshing (use object at structural element)
4. auto mesh object into structural element​​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> السلام عليكم...... عند التصميم بالايتاب هل البرنامج هو من يقوم باختيار حالة الكومبنيشن التي تعطي قيم عليا للاجهادات او نحن نقوم بتحديد حالة الكومبنيشن التي يقوم البرنامج التصميم عليها بمعني اخر لو لدينا مثلا 30 حالة كومبنيشن نحددها جميعها والبرنامج يقوم باختيار حالة الكومبنيشن التي تعطي اعلى قيم للاجهادات والعزوم ام نحن نقوم باختيار واحد من هذاه الحالات ال30 ونسال البرنامج ان يقوم التصميم على اساسها .... مع الشكر الجزيل



السلام عليكم بالطبع كما قلت لما انت تحدد combinaisons هو يختار لك التي تعطيك اكبر القوى 




janyour قال:


> السلام عليكم.... لقد قمت بإدخال نموذج لبناية على ETABS مؤلفة من بلاطات وجدران (خرصانية) أي لا يوجد كمرات ولا أعمده... سؤالي: كيف يمكن إستخدام Area object auto Mesh Options????
> إخترت الجدران :
> Area object auto Mesh Options : subdivide object into elements with maximum size 0.5
> ماهي الطريقة الأمثل لتقسيم البلاطات علما أنه هنالك فتحات في الجدران (SPANDREL)????
> ...



الجدران يتم تقسيمها يدويا ,وحتى البلاطة يفضل ذلك ولما تلاقي بلاطة شكلها درائري او يصعب تقسيمها يمكن استعمال auto mesh لكن يفضل الاستمرار برسمر خطوط none والاستعانة بها لمعالجة التقسيم auto mesh


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عند اظهار قيم العزوم علي الكمرات او البلاطة فان كتابة النتائج تكون في كل جزء من الشاشة كيف اجعل الكتابة تكون فقط عند قيمة اقصي عزم او اقص قص


----------



## rehab maher (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم : 
في برنامج sap 2000 لما ادخل حمل مستمر بيدخل المسافات 0 , 0.25 , 0.5 , 1 دي معناها ايه وكمان عند اخال حمل مثلث او شبه منحرف عايزة افهم المسافات دي وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> عند اظهار قيم العزوم علي الكمرات او البلاطة فان كتابة النتائج تكون في كل جزء من الشاشة كيف اجعل الكتابة تكون فقط عند قيمة اقصي عزم او اقص قص


السلام عليكم هل يمكن اعطاء صورة لم افهم السؤال 



rehab maher قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> في برنامج sap 2000 لما ادخل حمل مستمر بيدخل المسافات 0 , 0.25 , 0.5 , 1 دي معناها ايه وكمان عند اخال حمل مثلث او شبه منحرف عايزة افهم المسافات دي وشكرا



هذه القيم توافق التالي مثلا عندك كمرة ب4م نحملها باحمال ثلالثية او او شبه اانحراف و0.5 معناها في نصف الكمرة يعني 4*0.5 ويمكن تغييرها مثلا عندك حمل =10 من 0الى 1.2م يعني 4م هي تمثل 100 بالمية و1.2م تمثل 1.2/4 =0.3 معناها لا نكنب 1.2م بل نكتب 0.3 والاسفل نضع قيمة الحمل ,اتمنى انك فهمتي انا ليس معي موص واشتغل بالموص الابتوب وهذا مزعج لم اتمكن من الاجابة بالصورة وشكرا


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مرفق الصورة


----------



## janyour (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الجدران يتم تقسيمها يدويا ,وحتى البلاطة يفضل ذلك ولما تلاقي بلاطة شكلها درائري او يصعب تقسيمها يمكن استعمال auto mesh لكن يفضل الاستمرار برسمر خطوط none والاستعانة بها لمعالجة التقسيم auto mesh 
[/QUOTE]
شكرا على الاجابة لكن لمدا التقسيم اليدوي مدام البرنامج يتيح لنا التقسيم الالي,????


----------



## heno9 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> ربما, لكن لو اردت ان تتحقق من ذلك اعمل مودلين او مثال صغير مرة ببلاطة none ومرة ببلاطة الي انت اقترحتها وراح تلاحظ الفرق بينها ,انا مش متاكدة من بلاطة none ربما موجودة لاغراض اخرى واستعمالها في هذه الحالة يكون خطا انا شخصيا لم استعملها ويبقى هذا رئيي والله اعلم


مهندسة فاطمة دلوقتي لما عملت البلاطة none وعملت check model طلع اخطااااااااااااااء كتير في احمال اللبلاطات load loss فقررت اعمل البلاطة سمك 5 سم السكريد و احط عليها الحمل الميت للهولوكور ياريت تفيديني بأي توجيه من عندك و هل الديفرام هينفع للبلاطة دي


----------



## rehab maher (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد وهاحاول اطبق ما قلتيه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

janyour قال:


> Mohamed M El-Abd قال:
> 
> 
> > مرفق الصورة
> ...


شكرا على الاجابة لكن لمدا التقسيم اليدوي مدام البرنامج يتيح لنا التقسيم الالي,????[/QUOTE]


عند عمل auto mesh ستلاحظ عدم استمرارية التقسيم لذلك يذهب البعض للاتوكاد للتقسيم يمكن الاستعانة بخطوط none لاصلاح الاعوجاج دون حذفها ,هذه الخاصية تساعدك اذا لا يمكن ان تقسم بعض الاشكال حاول وسترى لكن عند استعمال auto mesh سترى خطوطا ربما تكون منحرفة لكن عند استعمال خطوط none ستسويها معا البلاطات التي تحيط بها وهذه ميزة اخرى للاتابس بينما الساب اصبح يتوفر على العديد من option بهذا الشان



heno9 قال:


> مهندسة فاطمة دلوقتي لما عملت البلاطة none وعملت check model طلع اخطااااااااااااااء كتير في احمال اللبلاطات load loss فقررت اعمل البلاطة سمك 5 سم السكريد و احط عليها الحمل الميت للهولوكور ياريت تفيديني بأي توجيه من عندك و هل الديفرام هينفع للبلاطة دي



في الحقيقة من رايي اذا فكرنا في امر هذه البلاطة فهي ترتكز في جهتين فانا كما قلت لك من الاول كنت ساقترح عليك بلاطة deck ويتم ادخال تحويلات تقريبية لان بها البلاطة ذا ت السمك الصغير بينما ان تجعل من بلاطة 5سم shell فيجب تقسيمها وسينتقل الحمل الى الكمرات المحيطة ببلاطة لكن واقع هذه البلاطة هو انتقال الحمل الى 2 كمرات يعني انا فقط افكر معاك لو انا ساستعمل filled deck وليس unfilled لقد اخطات في الاول انا كنت اقصد filled احاول ان اقترب الى شكل البلاطة ووزنها ;اعتقد انه يمكن فعل ذلك اذا انت اشتغلت على deck سابقا ويمكن بعد التحليل والذهاب ل display 

show loads
frame/line
اختار الثاثة all loading ...........
لرئية القيم على الكمرات هل تتقارب من اليدوي فقط وحدة او 2 
والله اعلم


----------



## heno9 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا على الاجابة لكن لمدا التقسيم اليدوي مدام البرنامج يتيح لنا التقسيم الالي,????







في الحقيقة من رايي اذا فكرنا في امر هذه البلاطة فهي ترتكز في جهتين فانا كما قلت لك من الاول كنت ساقترح عليك بلاطة deck ويتم ادخال تحويلات تقريبية لان بها البلاطة ذا ت السمك الصغير بينما ان تجعل من بلاطة 5سم shell فيجب تقسيمها وسينتقل الحمل الى الكمرات المحيطة ببلاطة لكن واقع هذه البلاطة هو انتقال الحمل الى 2 كمرات يعني انا فقط افكر معاك لو انا ساستعمل filled deck وليس unfilled لقد اخطات في الاول انا كنت اقصد filled احاول ان اقترب الى شكل البلاطة ووزنها ;اعتقد انه يمكن فعل ذلك اذا انت اشتغلت على deck سابقا ويمكن بعد التحليل والذهاب ل display 

show loads
frame/line
اختار الثاثة all loading ...........
لرئية القيم على الكمرات هل تتقارب من اليدوي فقط وحدة او 2 
والله اعلم 
[/QUOTE]
انا هعمل البلاطة علي اساس انها سمك 5 سم و احط عليها حمب الهولوكور كحمل ميت المشكله اني اول مرة اعمل حاجه زي دي ربنا يستر


----------



## ENG.AFIM (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكلة فى برنامج sap2000 v12*

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم لدى مشكلة فى برنامج sap2000 v12

الحمد لله لقد سطبت البرنامج وفعلته بنجاح

ولكن عندما اعمل على البرنامج

واختار من قائمة analysis options

الامر XZ Plane

ومن ثم اضغط على الامر run

لا يحدث شئ

وألاحظ بعدها ان القوائم

لا تظهر لى !!

فمن فضلكم اريد الحل سريعا​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ENG.AFIM قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لو سمحتم لدى مشكلة فى برنامج sap2000 v12
> 
> ...



قد تكون نسخة البرنامج غير سليمة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندما نقوم بحل مبني علي برنامج الأيتابس و نريد تصدير السقف ذا اقصي درفت لمعرفة تأثير الأحمال الجانبية عليه هل يستورد القطاعات المعرفة للبلاطات و الكمرات و الحوائط و الأعمدة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## the.helper (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم , بدأت مؤخرا باستخدام الساب , ولدي كمرة بسيطة واخرى مستمرة وأقوم بعمل Run ويظهر الديفورميشن والريأكشنز بشكل سليم , أما المومنت والشير للأسف لا يظهروا عند عمل Run للأسف لا أعلم سبب المشكلة لحلها

شاكر لحضرتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندما نقوم بحل مبني علي برنامج الأيتابس و نريد تصدير السقف ذا اقصي درفت لمعرفة تأثير الأحمال الجانبية عليه هل يستورد القطاعات المعرفة للبلاطات و الكمرات و الحوائط و الأعمدة؟؟؟؟؟



وعليكم السلام ,تمام كدا الا ,في حالة base سترحل reactions فقط 




the.helper قال:


> السلام عليكم , بدأت مؤخرا باستخدام الساب , ولدي كمرة بسيطة واخرى مستمرة وأقوم بعمل Run ويظهر الديفورميشن والريأكشنز بشكل سليم , أما المومنت والشير للأسف لا يظهروا عند عمل Run للأسف لا أعلم سبب المشكلة لحلها
> 
> شاكر لحضرتك


عملت display 
show forces /stresses
frame
M33


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> في الحقيقة من رايي اذا فكرنا في امر هذه البلاطة فهي ترتكز في جهتين فانا كما قلت لك من الاول كنت ساقترح عليك بلاطة deck ويتم ادخال تحويلات تقريبية لان بها البلاطة ذا ت السمك الصغير بينما ان تجعل من بلاطة 5سم shell فيجب تقسيمها وسينتقل الحمل الى الكمرات المحيطة ببلاطة لكن واقع هذه البلاطة هو انتقال الحمل الى 2 كمرات يعني انا فقط افكر معاك لو انا ساستعمل filled deck وليس unfilled لقد اخطات في الاول انا كنت اقصد filled احاول ان اقترب الى شكل البلاطة ووزنها ;اعتقد انه يمكن فعل ذلك اذا انت اشتغلت على deck سابقا ويمكن بعد التحليل والذهاب ل display
> 
> show loads
> frame/line
> ...


انا هعمل البلاطة علي اساس انها سمك 5 سم و احط عليها حمب الهولوكور كحمل ميت المشكله اني اول مرة اعمل حاجه زي دي ربنا يستر[/quote]

*الاخ الكريم هينو9 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
في حالة تعذر تمثيل هذه البلاطة من خلال البرنامج ,فيجب التفكير بالحلول الرياضية, حيث بلاطة الهلوكور هي في الحقيقة مكونة من مجموعة من القطع بعرض تقريباً 1.25 م او اكثر او اقل قليلاً وحسب السمك المجهز عندك من المعمل , ويتم تركيبها على الكمرات (رصفها على الكمرات جنباً الى جنب) لتشكل الارضية للطابق المقصود. والغرض من هذا الكلام هو بيان ان اتصال البلاطة بالكمرات هو من نوع(simple support) وتنقل حملها(حمل البلاطة بما فيها الوزن الذاتي واي اكساءات فوقها والاحمال الحية) الى الكمرتين التي تحملها فقط(كما تفضلت اختنا المهاجرة). وهذا يعني انك تستطيع ان تضع حمل البلاطة من كل جانب(رد الفعل وهو بالحقيقة linear Load) يقاس بوحدة الطن\م , على الكمرتين التي تحملان الهولوكور. وهذا امر كنا نعمله في ستادبرو سابقاً لما نعجز عن توصيف حالة معينة,فنستعيض عنها بالحمل المكافي الذي يمثلها. وبخصوص طبقة السكريد,فهي من الاكساء ولا يستوجب تصميمها وانما هي حمل ميت على البلاطة.
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## heno9 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> انا هعمل البلاطة علي اساس انها سمك 5 سم و احط عليها حمب الهولوكور كحمل ميت المشكله اني اول مرة اعمل حاجه زي دي ربنا يستر



*الاخ الكريم هينو9 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
في حالة تعذر تمثيل هذه البلاطة من خلال البرنامج ,فيجب التفكير بالحلول الرياضية, حيث بلاطة الهلوكور هي في الحقيقة مكونة من مجموعة من القطع بعرض تقريباً 1.25 م او اكثر او اقل قليلاً وحسب السمك المجهز عندك من المعمل , ويتم تركيبها على الكمرات (رصفها على الكمرات جنباً الى جنب) لتشكل الارضية للطابق المقصود. والغرض من هذا الكلام هو بيان ان اتصال البلاطة بالكمرات هو من نوع(simple support) وتنقل حملها(حمل البلاطة بما فيها الوزن الذاتي واي اكساءات فوقها والاحمال الحية) الى الكمرتين التي تحملها فقط(كما تفضلت اختنا المهاجرة). وهذا يعني انك تستطيع ان تضع حمل البلاطة من كل جانب(رد الفعل وهو بالحقيقة linear Load) يقاس بوحدة الطن\م , على الكمرتين التي تحملان الهولوكور. وهذا امر كنا نعمله في ستادبرو سابقاً لما نعجز عن توصيف حالة معينة,فنستعيض عنها بالحمل المكافي الذي يمثلها. وبخصوص طبقة السكريد,فهي من الاكساء ولا يستوجب تصميمها وانما هي حمل ميت على البلاطة.
تقبل تحياتي
*[/QUOTE]
الأخ الكريم م /مثني 
اشكرك علي اهتمامك جدا و توضيحك للموضوع لكن هو الموضوع مش تصميم قد ما هو مراجعة علي تصميم مشروع جديد في الشركة و دي اول مرة اعمل حاجه زي دي الصراحه رغم اني بعرف اشتغل علي الايتابس بس اوي مرة يكون للعمل 
انا رسمت البلاطة السكريد و وضعت عليها حمل الهولوكور كحمل ميت بس السؤال البلاطة ال 5 سم دي هيتعمل ليها ديفرام برضه ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا لك و لجميع الزملاء


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..سلامي واعتزازي بهذا الموقع الجميل والرائد والذي يفتح ابوابا واسعة لكل المهندسين...وتقديري الكبير لجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والمسؤلين عن الموقع...بعد التحية والسلام عندي عدة اسئلة ارجو التفضل بالاجابة عليها(وانا اعرف الاجابة ولكن ليس بالصورة الدقيقة لذلك ارجو التوضيح رجاء):
1-ماهو الفرق بين load cases وload patternes في ساب14 وارجو التفصيل رجاء رجاء
2-في ساب2000 يجب معرفة اهم الكودات المستعملة في البرنامج للتصميم ومعرفة اهم المتطلبات الخاصة والضرورية لحل جميع المشاكل فيحبذا لو يفيدنا احد بذكر اهم الكودات مع ذكر اهم المتطلبات والمعادلات المستعملة في الكودات المذكور داخل البرنامج

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير....


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> الأخ الكريم م /مثني
> اشكرك علي اهتمامك جدا و توضيحك للموضوع لكن هو الموضوع مش تصميم قد ما هو مراجعة علي تصميم مشروع جديد في الشركة و دي اول مرة اعمل حاجه زي دي الصراحه رغم اني بعرف اشتغل علي الايتابس بس اوي مرة يكون للعمل
> انا رسمت البلاطة السكريد و وضعت عليها حمل الهولوكور كحمل ميت بس السؤال البلاطة ال 5 سم دي هيتعمل ليها ديفرام برضه ؟؟؟
> وشكرا لك و لجميع الزملاء



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
الاخ هينو9 المحترم... انت لما تحب تدقق تصميم كامل , يبقى لازم تخلي نفسك مكان المصمم وتشوف هو صمم ازي...بس الفرق انك ما ارايح تتعب حالك في رسم التفاصيل المتعلقة بالتسليح وغيرها من الرسومات.
طيب , انت رايح ادقق على شنو في هذا التصميم ؟ اكيد مش الهلوكور سلاب,لانها ببساطة متصممة ومنفذة في المعمل وانو تم تجيهزها ولها مواصفات ثابتة(يعني ابعاد بما فيها اكبر طول والحمل اللي ممكن تتحمله بوحدة كلونت\م2 , طبعاً عدا وزنها الذاتي) يعني لما يقولك (المجهز او المصنع) ان الهلوكور بيتحمل 400كغم\م2 ,يبقى انك تدقق هل الاحمال من سكريد واكساءات وحمل حي هل تجاوزوا الـ 400كغم\م2 او لسة...وخلاص. القصد انك مش رايح تصمم بلاطة ومعلوم انو السكريد لا تصمم كونها طبقة ضبط منسوب وتسلح بمش حديد بسيط لضمان عدم تشققها.
*
http://eng.prefabricatspujol.com/imagenes/productos/parking/placas_forjado_3.jpg

http://www.hollowcoreplank.com/wp-content/themes/thesis_16/custom/images/saycore_notes.jpg

http://www.precast.com.au/Portals/0/Products/Hollowcore/Hollowcore Before Topping.jpg

*وكما وضحت في مشاركتي السابقة ..انك لما تمثل الهلوكور(الوزن الذاتي)+الحمل اللي عليها من سكريد او غيروا+الحمل الحي كـــــــحمل خطي Line Load على الكمرتين اللي تشيل الهلوكور يبقى خلاص(يعني انسى امر الهلوكور ونمذجته على الايتابس) وتكمل تدقيق المنشأ لكي تعرف صحة تصميم الكمرات والاعمدة والكور ان وجد . وملاحظة مهمة نعم يتم عمل دايفرام لكي نقيد حركة كل طابق مع بعضه(وهذا الامر ضروري عند دراسة الاحمال الافقية),طبعاً لما انت تدقق تصميم ,يبقى لازم يكون عندك الاحمال الي تم التصميم بموجبها Design Cretria .
ولازم تعرف اخي الكريم انك لو مثلت السكريد كـ سلاب بسمك 5 سم وعليها الاحمال من الهلوكور ...انو هذا رايح يبقى خطأ قاتل.
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> الاخ هينو9 المحترم... انت لما تحب تدقق تصميم كامل , يبقى لازم تخلي نفسك مكان المصمم وتشوف هو صمم ازي...بس الفرق انك ما ارايح تتعب حالك في رسم التفاصيل المتعلقة بالتسليح وغيرها من الرسومات.
> طيب , انت رايح ادقق على شنو في هذا التصميم ؟ اكيد مش الهلوكور سلاب,لانها ببساطة متصممة ومنفذة في المعمل وانو تم تجيهزها ولها مواصفات ثابتة(يعني ابعاد بما فيها اكبر طول والحمل اللي ممكن تتحمله بوحدة كلونت\م2 , طبعاً عدا وزنها الذاتي) يعني لما يقولك (المجهز او المصنع) ان الهلوكور بيتحمل 400كغم\م2 ,يبقى انك تدقق هل الاحمال من سكريد واكساءات وحمل حي هل تجاوزوا الـ 400كغم\م2 او لسة...وخلاص. القصد انك مش رايح تصمم بلاطة ومعلوم انو السكريد لا تصمم كونها طبقة ضبط منسوب وتسلح بمش حديد بسيط لضمان عدم تشققها.
> *
> ...



انا في الحقيقة لو اعرف ارتفاع البلاطة وقطر الثقب كنت اقترحت الشكل الاتي 
 انا مش متاكدة 100 بالمائة بس راح استعمل الطريقة دي لانها متوفرة في الايتابس وراح احط بس الاحمال الميتة لان حتى حمل البلاطة 5 سم تم اخذه في الحسبان انا اعتقدت ارتفاع البلاطة دي 17 سم وقطر الثقب 14 سم واذا كانت قياسات تانية صححها هذا والله اعلم


----------



## heno9 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب دلوقتي عندي حائط خرساني بطول 10 متر بعمل mesh وكله تمام بس مبيظهرش عند كل تقسيمة نقطه علشان اعمل عندها ركيزه اصل مش معقول الحائط دا علي 2 ركيزه فقط وشكرا


----------



## heno9 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا في الحقيقة لو اعرف ارتفاع البلاطة وقطر الثقب كنت اقترحت الشكل الاتي
> مشاهدة المرفق 85006 انا مش متاكدة 100 بالمائة بس راح استعمل الطريقة دي لانها متوفرة في الايتابس وراح احط بس الاحمال الميتة لان حتى حمل البلاطة 5 سم تم اخذه في الحسبان هذا والله اعلم


ارتفاع البلاطة 320 مم و القطر 230 مم


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (3 نوفمبر 2012)

كيفية عمل عمود لمقطع مختلف قي برنامج الساب او الايتاب مثلا عمود مقطعه على شكل اكس


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> طيب دلوقتي عندي حائط خرساني بطول 10 متر بعمل mesh وكله تمام بس مبيظهرش عند كل تقسيمة نقطه علشان اعمل عندها ركيزه اصل مش معقول الحائط دا علي 2 ركيزه فقط وشكرا



انت بس ربما مفعل  




heno9 قال:


> ارتفاع البلاطة 320 مم و القطر 230 مم



 معناها نمذجت البلاطة يكون كالتالي 

تعريف العناصر الخرسانية بقاطاعاتها ونمذجتها افضل بكثير من تحويلها لحمولات مرتكزت على الكمرات وذلك بما يعود للخصائص الخرسانة ومن بينها E module de young وغيرها من الخصائص التي تكون في البرنامج ولذلك انا شخصيا احاول نمذجت كلما هو خرسانة خاصة اذا سهل الامر كما اوضحت لك فيما يتعلق ب deck filled شكرا
فيما يتعلق بالصفر ل hs and fu يتم ذلك عند ادخال 0.000000000001 فيتحول الى 0 لكن لو حطيت صفر فلن يقبله البرنامج


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> كيفية عمل عمود لمقطع مختلف قي برنامج الساب او الايتاب مثلا عمود مقطعه على شكل اكس



اشكال القطاعات الغير متوفرة يمكن رسمها يدويا عند الدخول ل
لكن كيف هو شكل x لعمود خرساني ممكن ترسمولي علشان اشوف كيف يكون العمود ؟


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباشمهندسه 

تم العمل ورسم العمود


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت بس ربما مفعل مشاهدة المرفق 85007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نعم تعريف العناصر افضل من خلال البرنامج لو كان ممكناً وسهلاً ويمثل الواقع.عدا هذا يكون الوصول للحل الصحيح للمشكلة هو الغاية وليس استخدام ادوات البرنامج بالضرورة.كما ان طريقة التمثيل التي اقترحتيها لا تمثل واقع الحال وكما موضح في الصورة المرفقة...
*



​
*وما الفائدة التي تجنى من معرفة العزوم على البلاطة ؟ اذا كانت هي مجهزة ومصممة لتحمل حمل معين وحسب طول كل منها(الحمل محسوب من المصنع). بينما المطلوب تحليل و تصميم او تدقيق المنشأ كمرات واعمدة واسس....وغيرها.
شكرا للمتابعة*


----------



## heno9 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت بس ربما مفعل مشاهدة المرفق 85007


برضه النقط مظهرتش بعد التقسيم ارجو الجل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> برضه النقط مظهرتش بعد التقسيم ارجو الجل



دي مش مشكلة كبيرة ربما انك معاك مشكلة في الالوان اذ ان الالوان ممكن تغييرها 

انت تدخل على option 
colors 
display 
بعدين انظر الى لون springs ربما هو نفس لون شاشة الايتابس علشان كدا تظهر مخفية اتمنى انو دا السبب لانو لو مكانش دا السبب انا راح استغرب كتير 
المشكلة في توصيف السقف الي انت حطيتو وعليك عمل مثال ومقارنة بالوزن يدويا دي نقطة مهمة انا بس اعطيتك اقتراح بسرعة وللا اجد الوقت للتاكد من اقتراحي


----------



## heno9 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> دي مش مشكلة كبيرة ربما انك معاك مشكلة في الالوان اذ ان الالوان ممكن تغييرها
> مشاهدة المرفق 85019
> انت تدخل على option
> colors
> ...


برضه مظهرتش وعموما انا ارفقت الدرافت اللي انا شغال عليه علشان حضرتك تتأكدي من المشكلة دي ولو فيه اي ملاحظات
مشاهدة المرفق 85019


----------



## janyour (4 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن اظهار تقسيم البلاطات في حال استعملت تقسيم الى 
set building view options : auto area mesh
لا تظهر شئ


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> برضه مظهرتش وعموما انا ارفقت الدرافت اللي انا شغال عليه علشان حضرتك تتأكدي من المشكلة دي ولو فيه اي ملاحظات
> مشاهدة المرفق 85019



*السلام عليكم ...
اخي الكريم بعد الاطلاع على الملف نجد انك لم تقم بعد بتقسيم الجدران ؟؟؟ فكيف تظهر التقسيمات!!! .
ادناه صو لنفس ملفك وفيها طريقة تقسيم الجدران .
تقبل تحياتي..

*








[url=http://www.0zz0.com]

[/URL] ​


----------



## heno9 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

دا النموذج بعد الانتهاء منه مفيش اي حاجه safe خالص مش عارف ليه و العزوم علي الكمرات رهيبه يعني كمرة بيت الدرج مش حاطت عليها احمال وطالع عليها عزوم ضخمة و دفلكشن 12 متر

مشاهدة المرفق 4nov.rar
ارجو من المهندسين الافاضل الاطلاع عليه 
و سأكون سعيد بردودكم و رد المهندسة المحترمة فاطمة و المهندس مثني العزاوي لأنهما متابعين المشكلة معي من البداية

بيانات المشروع
loads /: DL CONCRETE 2500KG/M3
DL FINISH 125KG/M3
WALL 20CM 1400KG/M3
السقف معظمه هولوكور و اجزاء بسيطة سوليد وصفت سمك اللباطة السكريد 7 سم عليها حمل ميت هولوكور شامل التشطيب 0.553 T/M2
LIVE LOAD 500 KG/M2
LL ROOF 100 KG /M2
WIND SPEED 90MPA
ESPOSURE TYPE C
I FACTOR 1
Z 2A
S = SC
R 5.5
ACI - 99 UBC 97


----------



## nobel40 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

janyour قال:


> كيف يمكن اظهار تقسيم البلاطات في حال استعملت تقسيم الى
> set building view options : auto area mesh
> لا تظهر شئ



شوف الصوره


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> دا النموذج بعد الانتهاء منه مفيش اي حاجه safe خالص مش عارف ليه و العزوم علي الكمرات رهيبه يعني كمرة بيت الدرج مش حاطت عليها احمال وطالع عليها عزوم ضخمة و دفلكشن 12 متر
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 85045
> ارجو من المهندسين الافاضل الاطلاع عليه
> ...



ا*لسلام عليكم...
هناك اخطاء في النمذجة ,عدم تعريف كثير من الكمرات بشكل صحيح كما في الصورة المرفقة,واظن انو كثير من الاعمدة المفروض تنزل في مكاناتها ولكن يبدو انك نسيت تضعها.
وكل هذا ليس مهماً, لانك يا اخي لا تأخذ بنصيحتنا وتحاول ان تعيد النمذجة وذلك بالتخلص من تمثيل الهولوكور سلاب والاكتفاء بنقل احمالها الى الكمرات التي تحملها. وان فرضية سمك 7سم سلاب محملة بحمل الهلوكور سلاب+ الحمل الحي ....تؤدي الى فشل ذريع وهي لا تمثل حقيقة الوضع يعني نمذجة خاطئة 100\100 مع الاسف اخي العزيز.وانت من شكل المنشأ المشوه عند تحريكه تشعر بأن الكمرات والاعمدة لا علاقة لها بالمنشأ !!! ؟ .
اتمنى ان ترفق المعماري وسوف نحاول مساعدتك بشكل افضل.
تقبل تحياتي...*


​


----------



## heno9 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> ا*لسلام عليكم...
> هناك اخطاء في النمذجة ,عدم تعريف كثير من الكمرات بشكل صحيح كما في الصورة المرفقة,واظن انو كثير من الاعمدة المفروض تنزل في مكاناتها ولكن يبدو انك نسيت تضعها.
> وكل هذا ليس مهماً, لانك يا اخي لا تأخذ بنصيحتنا وتحاول ان تعيد النمذجة وذلك بالتخلص من تمثيل الهولوكور سلاب والاكتفاء بنقل احمالها الى الكمرات التي تحملها. وان فرضية سمك 7سم سلاب محملة بحمل الهلوكور سلاب+ الحمل الحي ....تؤدي الى فشل ذريع وهي لا تمثل حقيقة الوضع يعني نمذجة خاطئة 100\100 مع الاسف اخي العزيز.وانت من شكل المنشأ المشوه عند تحريكه تشعر بأن الكمرات والاعمدة لا علاقة لها بالمنشأ !!! ؟ .
> اتمنى ان ترفق المعماري وسوف نحاول مساعدتك بشكل افضل.
> ...


اخي العزيز م / مثني العزاوي اشكرك جدا علي اهتمامك بالموضوع
بخصوص الكمرات null دي مش موجوده في المخطط لكن انا وضعتها لأضع عليها احمال حوائط موجوده 
بخصوص الأعمدة في الأماكن االلي حضرتك بتقول عليها برضه مش موجوده في المخططات و انا عارف ان الأماكن دي محتاجه اعمدة
انا لما حذفت البلاطات الأعمدة و الكمرات طلعوا safe بس انا حاسس ان المشكلة مش في البلاطات
انا الصراحة دي اول مرة اشتغل في حاجه كدا انا اساسا مهندس تنفيذ لكن تشاء الأقدار اني اكون في المكتب الفني اهو اللي زيي هم اللي هيخربوا البلاد مش هيعمروها 
إن شاء الله بكره هرفع لحضرتك المعماري و الإنشائي علي ميديافاير مثلا لأن مساحتهم كبيرة
مرة أخري شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> اخي العزيز م / مثني العزاوي اشكرك جدا علي اهتمامك بالموضوع
> بخصوص الكمرات null دي مش موجوده في المخطط لكن انا وضعتها لأضع عليها احمال حوائط موجوده
> بخصوص الأعمدة في الأماكن االلي حضرتك بتقول عليها برضه مش موجوده في المخططات و انا عارف ان الأماكن دي محتاجه اعمدة
> انا لما *حذفت البلاطات* ,الأعمدة و الكمرات طلعوا safe بس انا حاسس ان المشكلة مش في البلاطات
> ...



*لا اخي ان شاء الله يعمر البلد فيكم وبجهودكم...بس المسألة تحتاج شوية مجهود صغنن كما تقولون في مصر.
المهم اخي الكريم, لما تحذف البلاطات انك تضع احمالها المكافئة على الكمرات.
بأنتظار ملف الاوتوكاد...وحاضرين للمساعدة حتى يطمئن قلبك ان شاء الله.
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *نعم تعريف العناصر افضل من خلال البرنامج لو كان ممكناً وسهلاً ويمثل الواقع.عدا هذا يكون الوصول للحل الصحيح للمشكلة هو الغاية وليس استخدام ادوات البرنامج بالضرورة.كما ان طريقة التمثيل التي اقترحتيها لا تمثل واقع الحال وكما موضح في الصورة المرفقة...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



عند استخدام deck لبلاطة الهوردي الغرض منه هو دراسة الكمرات اذ دراسة ribs يتم انفصالا على هذا التمثيل انا اردت الاقتراب من تمثيل بلاطة سابقة الصب للحصول على وزن حقيقي لهذه البلاطة وليس كما فهمت انت انو ممكن الحصول على عزوم البلاطة ,انا لما امثل بلاطة الهوردي كحمل على الكمرة ولما امثلو بطريقة تانية كنمذجة ribs واعطائها احمال الهوردي والكوفر اجد فرق ملموس في الحالتين وردود فعل مختلفة لذلك الجا لتمثيل عناصر الخرسانة حتى وان لم ادرسها هي كما ان هذه الطريقة التي انا وصفتها للاح هونو9 لم اقارنها بطريقة اخرى لم اجد الوقت الكافي اريد معرفة وزنها بالمتر المربع هذا كل شيء وتحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> عند استخدام deck لبلاطة الهوردي الغرض منه هو دراسة الكمرات اذ دراسة ribs يتم انفصالا على هذا التمثيل انا اردت الاقتراب من تمثيل بلاطة سابقة الصب للحصول على وزن حقيقي لهذه البلاطة وليس كما فهمت انت انو ممكن الحصول على عزوم البلاطة ,انا لما امثل بلاطة الهوردي كحمل على الكمرة ولما امثلو بطريقة تانية كنمذجة ribs واعطائها احمال الهوردي والكوفر اجد فرق ملموس في الحالتين وردود فعل مختلفة لذلك الجا لتمثيل عناصر الخرسانة حتى وان لم ادرسها هي كما ان هذه الطريقة التي انا وصفتها للاح هونو9 لم اقارنها بطريقة اخرى لم اجد الوقت الكافي اريد معرفة وزنها بالمتر المربع هذا كل شيء وتحياتي



*الاخت الفاضلة ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان الاوزان الحقيقية والاحمال الذاتية(self weight) والاحمال التصميمية القصوى تعطى كلها من قبل الشركة المصنعة لهذا النوع من السلاب ,لان الكونكريت المستخدم كثافتة وكثير من خواصة مسيطر عليها بظروف معملية جيدة.لذلك من الافضل ان نأخذها من المواصفات وندرجها في عملنا حتى نحصل على نتائج تقارب الواقع. هذا ما أعتقده والله اعلم.
في المرفقات صور لمواصفة سلاب هولوكور تقارب بأبعادها ومواصفاتها تلك التي ذكرها اخونا هينو9 في سؤاله.*






​


----------



## heno9 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *لا اخي ان شاء الله يعمر البلد فيكم وبجهودكم...بس المسألة تحتاج شوية مجهود صغنن كما تقولون في مصر.
> المهم اخي الكريم, لما تحذف البلاطات انك تضع احمالها المكافئة على الكمرات.
> بأنتظار ملف الاوتوكاد...وحاضرين للمساعدة حتى يطمئن قلبك ان شاء الله.
> تقبل تحياتي*



أتقدم بخالص الشكر ليك يا بشمهندس مثني الصراحة انا تعتبك معايا جدا و شكرا لمجاملتك و ربنا يعمر البلاد العربية و المسلمة كلها 
دا رابط لبعض المخططات المعماري والإنشائي اللي هتفيد حضرتك في حل المشكلة دي 

ENG-ARAB.rar

مرة اخري اشكرك جدا لمجهود حضرتتك


----------



## heno9 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> عند استخدام deck لبلاطة الهوردي الغرض منه هو دراسة الكمرات اذ دراسة ribs يتم انفصالا على هذا التمثيل انا اردت الاقتراب من تمثيل بلاطة سابقة الصب للحصول على وزن حقيقي لهذه البلاطة وليس كما فهمت انت انو ممكن الحصول على عزوم البلاطة ,انا لما امثل بلاطة الهوردي كحمل على الكمرة ولما امثلو بطريقة تانية كنمذجة ribs واعطائها احمال الهوردي والكوفر اجد فرق ملموس في الحالتين وردود فعل مختلفة لذلك الجا لتمثيل عناصر الخرسانة حتى وان لم ادرسها هي كما ان هذه الطريقة التي انا وصفتها للاح هونو9 لم اقارنها بطريقة اخرى لم اجد الوقت الكافي اريد معرفة وزنها بالمتر المربع هذا كل شيء وتحياتي


الصراحة لا أجد كلمات تعبر عن شكري لحضرتك وعلي اهتمامك


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ظهرت لي بعض الاخطاء عن عملية CHECK للنمذجة 

كيف لي ان اتوجه للعضو بمعرفة الرقم مثلا 
الخطا
STORY2, B6 & B77 are overlapping each other. Overlap =39.3701. Check at (547.244 409.449 251.969)
Check Selected Objects.
Warning: Area load transfer, Check STORY3, F7. Total loss = 138.376075 Kip. For load case LIVE.

كيفة اصلاح الخطا لصورة سريعه
شكرا


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ظهرت لي بعض الاخطاء عن عملية CHECK للنمذجة 

كيف لي ان اتوجه للعضو بمعرفة الرقم مثلا 
الخطا
STORY2, B6 & B77 are overlapping each other. Overlap =39.3701. Check at (547.244 409.449 251.969)
Check Selected Objects.
Warning: Area load transfer, Check STORY3, F7. Total loss = 138.376075 Kip. For load case LIVE.

كيفة اصلاح الخطا لصورة سريعه
شكرا


----------



## ضشسيبل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

salam , souaali houa comment introduire le gradien thermique


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *الاخت الفاضلة ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان الاوزان الحقيقية والاحمال الذاتية(self weight) والاحمال التصميمية القصوى تعطى كلها من قبل الشركة المصنعة لهذا النوع من السلاب ,لان الكونكريت المستخدم كثافتة وكثير من خواصة مسيطر عليها بظروف معملية جيدة.لذلك من الافضل ان نأخذها من المواصفات وندرجها في عملنا حتى نحصل على نتائج تقارب الواقع. هذا ما أعتقده والله اعلم.
> في المرفقات صور لمواصفة سلاب هولوكور تقارب بأبعادها ومواصفاتها تلك التي ذكرها اخونا هينو9 في سؤاله.*
> 
> ...



معناها اننا ممكن نصمم البلاطة كالتالي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

انس محمد الحسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ظهرت لي بعض الاخطاء عن عملية CHECK للنمذجة
> 
> ...



 يوجد كمرتين فوق بعض والكمرتين معرفتين بالارقام يمكن تفعيل line labels للرئيت الكمرات على العموم هو عملك Selected 
Objects وكذلك مشكلة في احمال على البلاطات والبلاطة هو اعطاها رقمها واختارها ,اصلاح الاخطاء يكون بمسح هذه الكمرات واعادت نمذجت واحدة او وحذف احداهنا وترك التانية مراجعت قيمة الاحمال السطحية في المستوى 3 عند البلاطة المحددة او حذفها واعادتها مرة تانية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ضشسيبل قال:


> salam , souaali houa comment introduire le gradien thermique[/QUO
> l’étude du gradient thermique est disponible sur sap
> 1.definir le chargement static température
> 2.selectionner les éléments concernés par la variation de température en vérifiant cette variation sur quel axe local 22 ou 33 est affecte
> ...


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (7 نوفمبر 2012)

طرق ادخال البلاطة الهولو بلوك علي الساب؟


----------



## ahmed ehab (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> طرق ادخال البلاطة الهولو بلوك علي الساب؟



8-Hollow Blocks Slabs ( السقف الهوردى ).wmv - YouTube
ده شرح المهندس محمود زغلل للبلاطة الهوردى على الساب 
وفى موضوع تانى للمهندس محمد الجيزاوى هتلاقيه فى المواضيع المثبتة لشرح الهوردى لكن على برنامج السيف 

تحياتى يا هندسة


----------



## osama_oo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه الله يكرمكم انا عاوز اى نسخه للساب تكون شغاله انا عندى نسخه v14 ونسخه v15 بس مش شغالين لانى لسه مغير الجهاز كل اما اجى اشغلهم بتظهر الرساله بتاعت eror 50 licence not found بجد انا عندى شغل كتييييييير جداااااااااااااا لازم اخلصه .. ارجوكم حد يرفعلى نسخه للساب تكون شغاله ... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود نظمى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن تحميل قيمة فى الساب crowd loads على البلاطات فى


----------



## zine eddine (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعضاء الاكارم ارجو ان اجد عندكم هاته الاجوبة و هي الفرق بين دور هاته الكالمات عند تصميم البلاطات و هي 
الفرق بين Shell_thin و Shell_thick
و plat thin وplate_thick ,Menbrane و/ non linear shell layerd

ارجو من الاخوة ان يكون الرد مع امثلة توضحية حتى يكون الفهم جيد و تعم الفائدة على الجميع 

2_عل مستوى حساب الزلازل طريقة استعمال define response spectrum function 
رشحها و جزاكم الله خيرا

و السلام عليكم


----------



## zine eddine (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء طلب المساعدة من الاخوة في فهم بعض النقاط لانجاز مشروع

لسلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعضاء الاكارم ارجو ان اجد عندكم هاته الاجوبة و هي الفرق بين دور هاته الكالمات عند تصميم البلاطات و هي 
الفرق بين Shell_thin و Shell_thick
و plat thin وplate_thick ,Menbrane و/ non linear shell layerd

ارجو من الاخوة ان يكون الرد مع امثلة توضحية حتى يكون الفهم جيد و تعم الفائدة على الجميع 

2_عل مستوى حساب الزلازل طريقة استعمال define response spectrum function 
رشحها و جزاكم الله خيرا

و السلام عليكم


----------



## bregadeer (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين بدي برنامج ايتابس*

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين بدي برنامج ايتابس اخر اصدار مع الكراك بتاعه ضرروري


----------



## zine eddine (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخس عند استخدام برنامج sap لرسم البلاطات هنالك عدة اختيرات منها type; - 
لكن مادا يعني با shell_thin و shell thick و plate_thin و plate-thick و menbrane و shell-layererd/nonlinear thin shell

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الى الاخ اسامة كررراك sap 2000v 14 فعال و مجرب و بيشتغل 100/100
قم بفك الضغط تم اعمل كوبي للملف كررراك ثم وضع مولي في مكان تثبيته 

الرابط CRيبACK 14.rar


----------



## zine eddine (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخس عند استخدام برنامج sap لرسم البلاطات هنالك عدة اختيرات منها type; - 
لكن مادا يعني با shell_thin و shell thick و plate_thin و plate-thick و menbrane و shell-layererd/nonlinear thin shell

وجزاكم الله خيرا :4::4:​:4:


----------



## tarek elattar (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف اصمم بالتحليل الديناميكى على ساب v10
للزلازل مع الشكر


----------



## zero call (19 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذنك عايز اعرف ازاى افتح الالة الحاسبة او اغير الوحدات .. ونا بعمل modify matrial من غير مغير الوحدات للبرنامج كلة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف اصمم بالتحليل الديناميكى على ساب v10
> للزلازل مع الشكر



وعليكم السلام ,التصميم بالتحليل الديناميكي يستلزم منك اختيار response spectra الموافق للمنطقة الي انت فيها ,وان تتبع الكودنقطة بنقطة حتى تحصل على القوى التقريبية التي راح تحسب على اساسها كل العناصر الي من المفروض تكون حددت مقاييسها بتباع الكود 



zero call قال:


> بعد اذنك عايز اعرف ازاى افتح الالة الحاسبة او اغير الوحدات .. ونا بعمل modify matrial من غير مغير الوحدات للبرنامج كلة ؟؟؟؟؟



تعرف انا نسيت كيف طلعتلي الالة الحاسبة مش بتذكر ممكن تساعدني ؟اما عن تغيير الوحدات من غير ماتغير في الوحدات العامة ممكن عند كتابة العدد كتابة الوحدة جنبها يطلعلك العدد محول والله اعلم


----------



## ahmed helal2013 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت عاوز اسال لو انا عامل pracing ع الساب وعاوزة يشتغل معايا فقط ف الtension او ف الcomprestion ازاى اعطى الامر للبرنامج انى يشغل الpracing ف حاجة واحدة منهم وازاى اطبع من الساب


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تظهر الالة الحاسبة عن طريقة الضغط على Shift+Enter
او shift مع ضغط الكرة في الماوس مرتين


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في برنامج الأيتاب لو عندي المعماري مختلف ما بين البدروم و الأرض و الخامس يعني عندي ثلاث اسقف للمبني و الباقي نسخ منهم و هي 10 ادوار من ال 10 الي 5 نفس السقف ثم من ال 5 للأول نفس السقف ثم الدور الأرض ( سقف البدروم ) سقف مختلف 
فقمت بتصدير السقف العاشر من الأوتوكاد الي الأيتاب و سوف اقوم بعمل replicate ل 4 ادوار و اضع قيمة ال z = -3 و هي ارتفاع المتكرر
الان عرفت المواد و التراكيب و قطاعات الأعمدة للسقف الأخير اريد ان استورد السقف الخامس هل يصح لو عملت replicate للأعمدة بكامل ارتفاع المبني تسهيل من اني اعيد توقيع القطعات عليهم و اكتفي باستيراد بلاطات الأسقف فقط من نفس الorigin الذي استوردت منه السقف الأخير؟


----------



## tarek elattar (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
مع الشكر والتقدير للاستشارى  فاطمة المهاجرة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> في برنامج الأيتاب لو عندي المعماري مختلف ما بين البدروم و الأرض و الخامس يعني عندي ثلاث اسقف للمبني و الباقي نسخ منهم و هي 10 ادوار من ال 10 الي 5 نفس السقف ثم من ال 5 للأول نفس السقف ثم الدور الأرض ( سقف البدروم ) سقف مختلف
> فقمت بتصدير السقف العاشر من الأوتوكاد الي الأيتاب و سوف اقوم بعمل replicate ل 4 ادوار و اضع قيمة ال z = -3 و هي ارتفاع المتكرر
> الان عرفت المواد و التراكيب و قطاعات الأعمدة للسقف الأخير اريد ان استورد السقف الخامس هل يصح لو عملت replicate للأعمدة بكامل ارتفاع المبني تسهيل من اني اعيد توقيع القطعات عليهم و اكتفي باستيراد بلاطات الأسقف فقط من نفس الorigin الذي استوردت منه السقف الأخير؟



وعليكم السلام ,في الايتابس يوجد تحت على اليمين all story and similar story فيمكن بعد تصدير كل الاسقف ات تستخدمي all story وتروحي على ايكونة الاعمدة وهي 5 ايكونة على اليسار اسمها create colunm in region.... وتصير الاعمدة على كل المستويات اتمنى اني فهمت سؤالك وشكرا .


----------



## الورد الابيض (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم طيب ممكن اسال حضرتك لو عوزه احط احمال الرياح على trusses احطها ازاى انا شوفت كذا فيديو ليها بس مش لاقيه بصراحه فيديو للى انا عوزاه ممكن حضرتك تساعدنى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ,في الايتابس يوجد تحت على اليمين all story and similar story فيمكن بعد تصدير كل الاسقف ات تستخدمي all story وتروحي على ايكونة الاعمدة وهي 5 ايكونة على اليسار اسمها create colunm in region.... وتصير الاعمدة على كل المستويات اتمنى اني فهمت سؤالك وشكرا .



اشكرك اختي الكريمة
كنت اريد عمل replicate للأعمدة لكل المبني و استيراح الأسقف فقط و قد نجحت في ذلك الحمد لله باستيراد الأسقف في الأدوار المحددة لها و عملت 3 ماستر و الباقي نسخ منها
السؤال التالي عن حدود الرؤية في البرنامج view 
و مالفرق بين 

XCM
 xccm ????


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 نوفمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اشكرك اختي الكريمة
> كنت اريد عمل replicate للأعمدة لكل المبني و استيراح الأسقف فقط و قد نجحت في ذلك الحمد لله باستيراد الأسقف في الأدوار المحددة لها و عملت 3 ماستر و الباقي نسخ منها
> السؤال التالي عن حدود الرؤية في البرنامج view
> و مالفرق بين
> ...



 السلام عليكم اخت اقرا وارتقى ,الحمد لله انك وفقت لوحدك في عمل replicate فانت ربما كنت قد صممتي الاعمدة بينما اردت انا ان اقول لك لا داعي لرسم الاعمدة في الاول ,عندما تكملي تصدير يمكن ان تنتقلي للاعمدة في مستوى واحد ليظهر لديك في المستويات الاخرى 
اما سؤالك في view لا اضن انه يختلف على الساب فانتي من تحددي مجال رئيت جزء المبنى بتحديد الاحداثات من set building view limit اتمنى انه هذا السؤال اما فيما يتعلق ب 
xccm =cumulative mass ستجدين ذلك في help وهي كتل مصادرها متعدد لكن يفترض عموما ان مصدر الكتل هي الحمولات وهي مصدر واحد لذلك xcm =xccm لذلك يرى البعض ان هذه احدى نقائص النمذجة اذ ان حوائط الطوب من المفروض ان تمثل ولا تحسب كاحمال فكانننا نحصل على cm خاطء نوعا ما هذا والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (26 نوفمبر 2012)

نداء عاجل للاخت فاطمة المهاجرة 
ارجو من حضرتك توضحيلنا المشاركة هاي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350456.html

حيث ارفقت لك section of beam & column بس بدي افهم كيف جاب هاي القيم في تدخيل حديد التسليح

انا قرات المشاركة140 لحضرتك وفتحت ال help في البرنامج بس الصراحة ما فهمت شي


----------



## nawalid6 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عندي بلاطة منسوبها اقل من باقي السقف ب30 سم
كيف يمكن تمثيلها في الايتابس(السقف فلات سلاب) لضمان عدم الاستمرارية من كل الجوانب
حاولت اعمل لها release لكني لم اجد ذلك في الايتابس


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ازاى امثل k للخوازيق


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> نداء عاجل للاخت فاطمة المهاجرة
> ارجو من حضرتك توضحيلنا المشاركة هاي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350456.html
> 
> حيث ارفقت لك section of beam & column بس بدي افهم كيف جاب هاي القيم في تدخيل حديد التسليح
> ...



السلام عليكم نداء عاجل قلت يبدو ان الاوان قت فات الان عموما انا رئيت الصور ولم افهم هل انت تقارن بين الساب والرسم في الاوتوكاد ؟في الساب يبدو انو فيه خطا في تحديد عدد الاسياخ لان المفروض انو هي هي سواء في longitudinal bar or confinement bars وهذا تدقيق اضافي في الساب ,اما مايوجد في الرسم غير متناسق انا لم افهم 




nawalid6 قال:


> عندي بلاطة منسوبها اقل من باقي السقف ب30 سم
> كيف يمكن تمثيلها في الايتابس(السقف فلات سلاب) لضمان عدم الاستمرارية من كل الجوانب
> حاولت اعمل لها release لكني لم اجد ذلك في الايتابس



انا الي اعرفو هو فقط عند عمل ميش للبلاطة يكون مختلف على البلاطات المحيطة بها حتى لا تكون استمرارية مع البلاطات التانية لان ماقلته متوفر قي سيف حيث حسابات الاسقف يتم احسن من على الساب او الايتاب 



محمودالبرلسى قال:


> ازاى امثل k للخوازيق



انت راح تمثل الخوازيق على اي برنامج ,اذا كنت تقصد انك تمثلها مثلا على الاتابس يعني انك تمثل الخوازيق على اساس فريم دائري بطوله الحقيقي راح تمثل spring ليس فقط في الاسفل يعني z كذلك في x and y لتمثيل قوى الاحتكاك هذا والله اعلم


----------



## eng.bazo (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت عاوز ادخل قوة الرياح لساب 
كما هو موضح بالرسم المرفق وشكرا


----------



## nawalid6 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة الرد و ساجرب الحل واوافيكم بالنتائج


----------



## abumalik13156 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة /

1. ماهي الطريقة الافضل لتمثيل البلاطات المفرغة one/two way rib salp في برنامج الايتابس لعمل مودل لاستخدامه في تصميم الكمرات والاعمدة ؟
2. هل يمكن ادخال بلاطة ليست منتظمة وبها العديد من المنحنيات علي الايتابس ؟
3. كيف يمكن ادخال بلاطة مائلة علي برنامج الايتابس تبدا من منسوب وترتفع لمنسوب اخر ؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

abumalik13156 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة /
> 
> 1. ماهي الطريقة الافضل لتمثيل البلاطات المفرغة one/two way rib salp في برنامج الايتابس لعمل مودل لاستخدامه في تصميم الكمرات والاعمدة ؟
> 2. هل يمكن ادخال بلاطة ليست منتظمة وبها العديد من المنحنيات علي الايتابس ؟
> 3. كيف يمكن ادخال بلاطة مائلة علي برنامج الايتابس تبدا من منسوب وترتفع لمنسوب اخر ؟؟



وعليكم السلام ,تمثيل بلاطة one way rib تختلف عن two way في الايتابس يمكن استعمال deck لبلاطة one way rib بينما للنوع الاخر يمكن تعريف rib كمقطع T او مسستطيل وهذه كذلك لبلاطة one way rib عند تعريفك لمقطع T لن تحتاج لتمثيل البلاطة وستحمل المقاطع بالاحمال التي لم تمثلها في البرنامج 
2.الافضل استرادها من الاوتوكاد قد يصعب تمثيل بلاطة ذات الاشكال الصعبة 
3.كبلاطة الدرج باستعمال draw area (plan ,elev فتبدا برسم النقطتين الاولى من المستوى الاسفل ثم انتقل الى الاعلى مع الموس واكمل السقف حيث توقفت 
اتمنى انك فهمت ,لانني اختصرت جدا بسبب انه ليس لدي وقت ان لم تفهم ساحاول الاعادة بالصور وشكرا


----------



## msoror (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا كنت عايز حد يفكر معايا في عمل نموذج عندي في شغلي جالي عباره عن نفق ينفذ بطريقة الدفع دائري قطرة 3.2متر وسمكه0.3م ارتفاع التركه اعلاة 1.8 متر وحمل حي قطار


----------



## abumalik13156 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الاجابات .

استفسار عن الطريقة الاولى لتمثيل one way rib باستخدام ال deck /

1. هل القيم في الصورة مناسبة وماذا بخصوص المحاط بالدائرة ؟؟
 صورة 
​2. كيف ساقوم بادخال احمال live load و covering matrials في هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟



بالنسبة لطريقة تعريف مقطع T ارجو التوضيح اكثر ايضا كيف ساقوم باضافة الاحمال الحية والميتة ؟؟


دائما اقوم بالغاء الوزن الذاتي من البرنامج واقوم بحساب الاحمال واضافتها كاملة هل هذا هو الخيار الافضل ؟؟

عذرا على الاطالة وشكرا .


----------



## abumalik13156 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مكررة بالخطأ


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

abumalik13156 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الاجابات .
> 
> استفسار عن الطريقة الاولى لتمثيل one way rib باستخدام ال deck /
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم :4: انا اعيد الكتابة للمرة التانية انقطع النيت , فيما يتعلق بالصورة فتمام كدا والي في الدائرة لديك خيار اما ان تاخذ وزن الهوردي اعتقد 1.5 كن/م2 ويمكن اخذه =0 لكن يجب ان تضيف احمال الهوردي انها احمال مهمة لايجب اهماله في deck تكون قد مثلت الاعصاب مع البلاطة وتنتهي من التسائل في مقاييس الاعصاب ان كان يجب اخذ الارتفاع العصب وحذف سمك البلاطة لان البلاطة ستغطي العصب او اخذ ارتفاع العصب ككل واضافة سمك البلاطة 
السؤال 2 انت تختار البلاطة وتضيف احمال التغطية والاحمال الحية 
انت تقصد تعرف حمل جديد dead ب0 وزن ذاتي وتستخدمه لان عمل dead =0 اوزان العناصر المعرفة يتصفر 
فيما يتعلق بt-section يمكن اخذ هذا المثال 
فمثلا لديك سقف 16+5 سم وزنه يتراوح بين 5.5 كن/م2 يعود وزنه للعصب =5.5*0.65 =3.575 كن/م وانت مثلت عصب مساحته 0.0517 اي وزنه 0.0517 *25 =1.2925 كن/م معناه انه علينا اضافة 3.575-1.2935= 2.28 او 2.3 كن/م من الاحمال الميتة و1.6*0.65=1.04 من الاحمال الحية 
الفكرة انه كل مهندس وله طرقته المهم الاخذ بعين الاعتبار كل الاحمال لان اي خطا له تاثير على النتيجة فمثلا في المثال الذي اعطيت انت ان لم تاخذ بعين الاعتبار وزن الهوردي داخل تعريف deck فعليك اضافته الى الاحمال التي ستضيفها الى البلاطة اقصد احمال finition الغطاء الارضي وغيره ,اما فيما يتعلق بtwo way تعريف القطاع هو قطاع مستطيل بعد تعريفه واستخدام اداة create secondary beam ... ستضع الاعصاب بالموازاة مع x and y مع تحديد الابعاد بينها ثو تحط البلاطة فوق وعمل mesh البرنامج يكون احسن هذا والله اعلم واسفة على الاطالة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

hk_shahin قال:


> How to apply moment to a joint in SAP2000



السلام عليكم انت تختار joint 
assign 
joint/joint loads
forces 
وتختار اي مومنت في الاتجاه المراد وتضع قيمته وبالتوفيق


----------



## abumalik13156 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندستنا الفاضلة .

سؤال اخر /

بخصوص ادخال تاثير الحرارة على الايتابس .

1.في static load case لا يوجد تعريف خاص بالحرارة ماذا نختار ؟

2.ما هو المقصود ب uniform temperature change ؟ وكيف يتم حسابه ؟

3.في هذه الصورة المرفقة هل اقوم بوضع الاشارة علي البند المعلم بالاصفر ؟؟

4.عند ادخال تاثير الحرارة علي joint تظهر القائمة التالية صورة . ما هو المقصود ب temperature هنا ومن اين نحصل على هذه القيمة ؟

5.اي نصائح او افادات اخرى بخصوص هذا الموضوع لتمثيله بشكل جيد علي الايتابس ؟


اسف على كثرة الاسئلة والشكر الجزيل لك مقدما .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

abumalik13156 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندستنا الفاضلة .
> 
> سؤال اخر /
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم فيما يتعلق بالاحمال الحرارية يمكن تعريفها static load case / type ther اي احمال ليست مذكورة تعرف ب other 
عند تعريف حمل الحرارة اختر اثنين  لحساب حمل متغير uniform temperature change
عند اختيار كل العناصر المحيطية من كمرات واعمدة وتلك التي في السقف يعني كل العناصر التي تتعرض لاشعة الشمس وبعدها من assign 
frame line load
temperature 
uniform temperature change في الاول ضع الحمل الاول T1 ثم previous select لاعادة اختيار نفس العناصر ونفس الشيء لT2 الحمل بقيمة سالبة 
النتيحة تظهر في combonaison وهذا طبعا وفقا للكود عندكم لا اعرف الكود عندكم لكن combo مع T1 وcombo اخر بT2 
نفس الشيء بالنسبة للاسقف والجدران 
في حساب الحرارة يجب عدم عمل diaphragm حتى لانحد من تمدد الاسقف
عند دراسة الحرارة هناك تمدد للخرسانة بينما عند د راسة الفارق الحراري وهو في الساب فهذه الحالة هناك الياف تتمدد والياف تتقلص للعنصر المدروس فكانما تدرس bending moment والله اعلم


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي مشكلة غريبة وهي ان قيم الريكاشنات علي العامود في بعض الاعمدة تكون اكبر بكثير من قيمتها عند حسابتها بالطريقة التقريبية Area method مثلا عامود يكون قيمة الحمل من الساب 70 طن ومن ال area method حوالي 40 طن !!! الفرق كبير


----------



## m_sweedy (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد عمل run analysis in sap تتغير شكل بعض ال shells كما بالصورة





ممكن اعرف السبب


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تلاحظ بزيادة عند الجزء الهلو بلوك من السقف (تلاتفاع قيمو لادود الفعل علي الركيزة )


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> بعد عمل run analysis in sap تتغير شكل بعض ال shells كما بالصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يضهر هذا في البلاطات ذات الشكل المنحرف ربما يعملها auto mesh لان في الايتابس لو حاولت تقسيمها باي شكل لا تنقسم الا اذا اخترتلها auto mesh كما ان لم تقسمها تظهر عند عمل chek للموديل يعطي warning ربما لاجل ذلك يقوم الساب بالتقسيم اوتوماتيكيا لهذه الاشكال هذا والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> عندي مشكلة غريبة وهي ان قيم الريكاشنات علي العامود في بعض الاعمدة تكون اكبر بكثير من قيمتها عند حسابتها بالطريقة التقريبية Area method مثلا عامود يكون قيمة الحمل من الساب 70 طن ومن ال area method حوالي 40 طن !!! الفرق كبير



في الواقع انا ان قارنة للتاكد من الاحمال ربما اقارن بطريقتين كاستعمال deck واستعمال T section للاعصاب ولا اقارن بArea method فربما انك اخطات في الحسابات اليدوية ,ان شئت ان تضع ملفك هنا ربما ساعدتك انا او غيري لنرى اين مشكلتك وشكرا ​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (13 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352310.html
ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع وبه كل التفاصيل 
خالص التقدير ،،


----------



## zero call (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عندى استفسار فى سقف على السيف .... بعد ما حملتو بالاحمال ....
المومنت على الكمرات طالع غلط خالص .... كمان فى كمرات حتطلها احمال و رسمها مش ظاهرة اصلا بعد ما بعمل رن 

انا لسه بتعلم السيف .. اتمنى مساعده حضراتكم

و ده ملف على السيف
DepositFiles


----------



## ghreebeldar (16 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن رفع سقف لمبنى مشطور من الجهات الأربعة بلاطة solidslab من الأتوكاد الى ال sap علما أننى حاولت بعدة طرق احداها طريقة المهندس طارق وأخرى بتقسيم البلاطة.5*.5 م قبل الحفظ ب dxf وكانت المشكلة بعد الرفع للساب عند تقاطع الكمرات مع البلاطات فى ازالة الزائد داخل فراغات السلم أوالمناور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng lamar (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجوك يا مهندس كيف نقوم بتعريف ribbed slab two way في برنامج الايتاب , علما بانه استخدمنا طريقة import dxf لبلاطة السقف


----------



## zahi baroudi (18 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم،

لقد مرّ معي إحدى المشاركات التي فيها شرح عن كيفيّة رسم حديد الSLAB و الBEAM لكي يقوم برنامج الSAFE بحساب الDeflection حسب الحديد المطلوب من قبل المستخدم.
فكما نعلم، إن التّرخيم يرتبط بتسليح العضو الإنشائي ومن الطّبيعي أن يهبط عند زيادة التّسليح بسبب زيادة الMembrane Stiffness 

لذلك أرجو ممّن يعلم كيفيّة ذلك إفادتنا بالطّريقة، وجزاه الله كلّ خير.​


----------



## anass81 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> لقد مرّ معي إحدى المشاركات التي فيها شرح عن كيفيّة رسم حديد الSLAB و الBEAM لكي يقوم برنامج الSAFE بحساب الDeflection حسب الحديد المطلوب من قبل المستخدم.
> فكما نعلم، إن التّرخيم يرتبط بتسليح العضو الإنشائي ومن الطّبيعي أن يهبط عند زيادة التّسليح بسبب زيادة الMembrane Stiffness
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

راجع المواضيع التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242541.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136122.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352508.html


----------



## zahi baroudi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

_*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير *_​


----------



## hussain mekkawi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مشكلة في تنصيب الساب في ويندوز7 , 64 بايت


----------



## zahi baroudi (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم،

بالفعل نقاش فعّال ومفيد، بوركتم إخواني.
ولكن صراحة أنا أحبّ ترجمة الكلام بالModels، ولذلك قمت بتصميم نفس السّقف بالطريقتين المصرّحتين من قبل شركة CSI، على أن تكون الأحمال الحيّة non-sustain بكاملها.

الطريقة الأولى:
a) Long term sustain (Long Term Cracked) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN
b) IMMITDIATE ALL LOADS (CRACKED) = Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [1]. THEN
c) IMMIDIATE SUSTAIN (CRACKED)=Dead [1] + SDL [1] + LIVE [0]. THEN

DEFLECTION RESULT AT LONG TERM COMBNATION =a+b-c = 5.66 cm

الطريقى الثاني:​*a. Add Dead Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term Cracked) started from Zero Initial Condition.
b. Add SDL Load case using Nonlinear (Long Term) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "Dead
c. Add LL Load case using Nonlinear (Cracked) started from using Continue from State at End of Nonlinear case "SDL

DEFLECTION RESULTS AT LIVE LOAD PATTERN = 3.84 cm

الفرق = 1.82 cm تقريباَ

المشكلة هي أنّه في الطّريقة الأولى عند تعريف عدّة Load Patterns داخل Load Case واحدة، نسبة التّرخيم تزيد كثيرا... هذا بسبب على أغلب الظنّ أننا لا نأخذ بعين الإعتبار توالي الأحمال كالطريقة الثانية.
ولكنّ الشّركة نصحت بإستخدام الطريقة الأولى.

بالمرفق الModels بالطريقتين.
أرجو من المشرفين إبداء الرأي بالموضوع

وجزاكم الله كلّ خير*


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التوضيح من اهل الخبرة والاختصاص في حالة استخدام برنامج ايتاب والساب , واجراء التحليل الانشائي والتصميم لبناية تحت تاثير القوى الزلزالية , وتقع البناية ضمن المنطقة الرابعة مثلا ( d or e according ibc-2006 ) فهل يقوم البرنامج بتصميم جدران القص والاعمدة والجسور كما ورد في الكود الامريكي ( aci-318 08 or 2011 ) الفصل الحادي والعشرين بكل متطلباته واشتراطاته ام لا .
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ihab_81 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
سؤال للمختصين في برنامج safe 12
ما هي افضل طريقة لعمل live load pattern للأسقف
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zahi baroudi (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ألا يوجد من آراء ؟؟​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> بالفعل نقاش فعّال ومفيد، بوركتم إخواني.
> ولكن صراحة أنا أحبّ ترجمة الكلام بالModels، ولذلك قمت بتصميم نفس السّقف بالطريقتين المصرّحتين من قبل شركة CSI، على أن تكون الأحمال الحيّة non-sustain بكاملها.
> ...




السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم اطلع على الطريقة الاولى اريد فقط ان اسئل اين وجدت ان csi نصحت باتباع الطريقة الاولى ؟ هذا جيد لكن الواقع اعتقد تسلسل الاحمال هو اقرب لما يحدث بالفعل ,حساب الترخيم بالبرنامج سيف الفيرجن القديمة وكذلك برامج اخرى لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا التسلسل ولذلك اعتقدنا ان السيف يعطي نتيجة افضل ودقيقة لكن اثرت نقطة هامة وجيدة بارك الله فيك وشكرا وننتظر اراء اخرى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو مريم البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو التوضيح من اهل الخبرة والاختصاص في حالة استخدام برنامج ايتاب والساب , واجراء التحليل الانشائي والتصميم لبناية تحت تاثير القوى الزلزالية , وتقع البناية ضمن المنطقة الرابعة مثلا ( d or e according ibc-2006 ) فهل يقوم البرنامج بتصميم جدران القص والاعمدة والجسور كما ورد في الكود الامريكي ( aci-318 08 or 2011 ) الفصل الحادي والعشرين بكل متطلباته واشتراطاته ام لا .
> مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان



وعليكم السلام البرنامج لا يقوم بالتصميم انت المهندس المصمم ,البرنامج يقوم بدراسة تصميمك وفقا لكود الذي اخترته وبطبيعة الحال بكل متطلبات الكودات وشروطها فالبرامج التي نستخدمها هي برامج قوية وانها تباع بثمن باهض نوعا ما نحن نستخدمها بالكراك ولكن لواشتريتها لادركت قيمتها ,نحن مثلا في اغلب مكاتب الدراسات الحكومية نمتلك مفاتيح الروبوت واعلم ان المكاتب دفعت ثمن معتبر ولذلك لا تقلق بهذا الشان وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم اطلع على الطريقة الاولى اريد فقط ان اسئل اين وجدت ان csi نصحت باتباع الطريقة الاولى ؟ هذا جيد لكن الواقع اعتقد تسلسل الاحمال هو اقرب لما يحدث بالفعل ,حساب الترخيم بالبرنامج سيف الفيرجن القديمة وكذلك برامج اخرى لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا التسلسل ولذلك اعتقدنا ان السيف يعطي نتيجة افضل ودقيقة لكن اثرت نقطة هامة وجيدة بارك الله فيك وشكرا وننتظر اراء اخرى



جزاك الله خير باشمهندسة ..
عندي سؤالان باعتبار انكم تستخدمون الكود الاوروبي ....
ما هو نوع المقطع المستخدم في حساب الDeflection في الEuroCode...هل هو مقطع متشقق كما في الكود الامريكي ام مقطع متشقق جزئيا Partially cracked كما في الكود البريطاني...
سؤال اخر ...برنامج السيف لديه امكانية دراسة التشوه مع اخذه في الاعتبار تسلسل الاحمال..طيب هل هناك نص في الكود ولو تلميحا لاخذ هذا التاثير في الاعتبار؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خير باشمهندسة ..
> عندي سؤالان باعتبار انكم تستخدمون الكود الاوروبي ....
> ما هو نوع المقطع المستخدم في حساب الDeflection في الEuroCode...هل هو مقطع متشقق كما في الكود الامريكي ام مقطع متشقق جزئيا Partially cracked كما في الكود البريطاني...
> سؤال اخر ...برنامج السيف لديه امكانية دراسة التشوه مع اخذه في الاعتبار تسلسل الاحمال..طيب هل هناك نص في الكود ولو تلميحا لاخذ هذا التاثير في الاعتبار؟



واياك مشرفنا العزيز ,في الكود BAEL حساب Deflection يكون باخذ بعين الاعتبار التشققات

ويذكر في حالة البلاطة مثلا نفس التراتيب للاحمال  
صب البلاطة ثم وضع حوائط بعدها وضع غطاء الارض ,فالاحمال الحية يعني كما هو في سيف فكما هو موضح في النص وحتى في برنامج SOCOTEC هذه التراتيب وتعتبر حساب Deflection في الكود معقد نوعا ما يدويا وتحياتي


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (22 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة ارجوة من حضرتك متابعة الموضوع السابق النقاش به ... لاصل ف النهاية للافادة الكاملة من حضرتك وجزاك الله خير  http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352310.html#post2857567


----------



## محمود نظمى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لدى سؤال لو تكرمتم حيث قمت يتصميم غرفة منسوبها أسفل منسوب سطح الأرض وبعمق 7 أمتار وقمت بوضع أحمال ضغط المياه وضغط التربة على ثلاثة حوائط فقط حيث أن هذه الحائط الرابع جار فلا يوجد عليه غير ضغط مياه فقط وعند التحليل الإنشائى وجدت أن المبنى يزاح أفقيا مسافة 1.5 متر فى اتجاه الجار فهل لهذا علاقة بتعريف ال springs؟ حيث أننا وضعت قيمة 10 لكل من U1 و U2. هل هناك ارتباط بين معامل احتكاك التربة وتعريف الsprings فى الإتجاه الأفقى؟ وماهى طريقة حسابه أم أننا نفرض رقم عشوائى مثل رقم 10 للوحدات طن.م شكرا لكم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود نظمى قال:


> لدى سؤال لو تكرمتم حيث قمت يتصميم غرفة منسوبها أسفل منسوب سطح الأرض وبعمق 7 أمتار وقمت بوضع أحمال ضغط المياه وضغط التربة على ثلاثة حوائط فقط حيث أن هذه الحائط الرابع جار فلا يوجد عليه غير ضغط مياه فقط وعند التحليل الإنشائى وجدت أن المبنى يزاح أفقيا مسافة 1.5 متر فى اتجاه الجار فهل لهذا علاقة بتعريف ال springs؟ حيث أننا وضعت قيمة 10 لكل من U1 و U2. هل هناك ارتباط بين معامل احتكاك التربة وتعريف الsprings فى الإتجاه الأفقى؟ وماهى طريقة حسابه أم أننا نفرض رقم عشوائى مثل رقم 10 للوحدات طن.م شكرا لكم



اولا لماذا ضغط المياه لا اعتقد ان ذلك صوابا انت تقول غرفة وليس خزان مياه اذا كنت تقصد المياه التي ممكن تواجدها في محيط المبنى هذا يتلزم جعل عازل مياه ويتسرب الماء بعيدا ,ضغط التربة عادة مايمثل على الساب بتعريف PATTERN;JOINT PATTERN ثم نحوله لPRESURE يتم ذلك وفق معادلة مستقيم لان الضغط يتغير على مساحة الحائط من الاعلى الى الاسفل , SPRING يحسب لديكم =B.c x1000 ياخذ B.c ب كغ/سم2 والنتيجة تكون طن/م3 استعمال SPRING لا يمثل هذا الضغط لانه ثابت على عمق معين في التربة كما B.c اذا مثلنا هذا على PILE فالامر مختلف لان PILE مغروس في تربة فلا يتعرض للضغط بل للاحتكاك ,الحساب لا يكون عشوائي ربما تقريبي ولكن ليس عشوائي اتمنى ان تعيد الحساب بالستعمال JOINT PATTERN ,لكن ماشان الماء ؟اتمنى ان توضح لنا هذه النقطة وشكرا


----------



## zahi baroudi (24 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم في الحقيقة انا لم اطلع على الطريقة الاولى اريد فقط ان اسئل اين وجدت ان csi نصحت باتباع الطريقة الاولى ؟ هذا جيد لكن الواقع اعتقد تسلسل الاحمال هو اقرب لما يحدث بالفعل ,حساب الترخيم بالبرنامج سيف الفيرجن القديمة وكذلك برامج اخرى لا ياخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا التسلسل ولذلك اعتقدنا ان السيف يعطي نتيجة افضل ودقيقة لكن اثرت نقطة هامة وجيدة بارك الله فيك وشكرا وننتظر اراء اخرى



شكرا على الردّ لأنّ بالفعل موضوع مهمّ جدا
أنا أوافقكي الرأي ولكن هذا ما صرّحت به الشّركة csi بالمرفق الصورة والنّص الكامل عن الطريقتين بالرابط أدناه
الطريقة الأولى هي طريقة كان قد شرحها المهندس حسان2 (المشرف)
https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/safe/Cracked-section+analysis
فما رأيكي بالموضوع ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> شكرا على الردّ لأنّ بالفعل موضوع مهمّ جدا
> أنا أوافقكي الرأي ولكن هذا ما صرّحت به الشّركة csi بالمرفق الصورة والنّص الكامل عن الطريقتين بالرابط أدناه
> الطريقة الأولى هي طريقة كان قد شرحها المهندس حسان2 (المشرف)
> https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/safe/Cracked-section+analysis
> فما رأيكي بالموضوع ؟



انا لم افهم الطريقة الاولى ماذا عن 

*NOTE:* Short-term concrete modulus = Elastic concrete modulus Ec(to)







*NOTE:* Long-term concrete modulus = Age-adjusted concrete modulus Ec(t,to), given as:



E بدلالة الزمن هذا جديد تريد رئيي انا اكيد استخدم الطريقة التي افهمها فالمؤسسة قالت الاحسن ولكن لم تقل من الخطا ,بما انها ليست طريقة خاطئة استعملها الى غاية ان افهم هذه النقطة التي في الصورة تصبح الطريقة الاولى اسهل وهي تعطي النتيجة critical ,عندما تكون لدي بحارا كبيرة في الكمرات الجا كذلك للبروكون والبلاطة للربوت وجدت روبوت جيد في البلاطات وهكذا ليس ضروري ان تتعلم روبوت او ستادبرو يكفي ان تتعلم دراسة بلاطة على 4 اعمدة لترى النتيجة او تتعلم كل تطبيقات البروكون فقط هذه الامور للتاكد جيدا من تقارب النتائج انا هكذا اتصرف هذا وشكرا لك


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zahi baroudi (26 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا لم افهم الطريقة الاولى ماذا عن
> 
> *NOTE:* Short-term concrete modulus = Elastic concrete modulus Ec(to)
> 
> ...



هذا صحيح بالنسبة للE، لأنّ الBehavior للحديد يتغيّر حسب عمره وذلك ضمن الElastic Zone.
على كل حال يجب على المهندس حسّان أن يعطينا رأيه بالموضوع بما أنّه يتّبع الطرية الأولى ولكن يبدو أنّه مشغول وخارج عن السّمع.
بالنّسبة إن أردّت أن أستخدم برنامج آخر للحالات الCritical بماذا تنصحينني ؟ أستخدم الروبوت ولكنّ منائجه لا تعجبني كثيرا، ماذا عن البروكن ؟ هل يقوم بحساب الترخيم LONG TERM بطريقة دقيقة ؟
وهل يوجد شرح عن تصميم البلاطات فيه في المنتدى ؟
وبكلّ الأحوال شكرا على تعاونك والتفاعل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> هذا صحيح بالنسبة للE، لأنّ الBehavior للحديد يتغيّر حسب عمره وذلك ضمن الElastic Zone.
> على كل حال يجب على المهندس حسّان أن يعطينا رأيه بالموضوع بما أنّه يتّبع الطرية الأولى ولكن يبدو أنّه مشغول وخارج عن السّمع.
> بالنّسبة إن أردّت أن أستخدم برنامج آخر للحالات الCritical بماذا تنصحينني ؟ أستخدم الروبوت ولكنّ منائجه لا تعجبني كثيرا، ماذا عن البروكن ؟ هل يقوم بحساب الترخيم LONG TERM بطريقة دقيقة ؟
> وهل يوجد شرح عن تصميم البلاطات فيه في المنتدى ؟
> وبكلّ الأحوال شكرا على تعاونك والتفاعل


فيما يتعلق بالبروكون وبعد تحديد الكود من الدخول لsettigs /general preference ستختار CB : continous beam اذا لا تجيد استعمله يمكنك الاستعانة من الامثلة الموجودة في help/example 
 يمكنك الانتقال من 
parametre
sections
span وغيره وسيساعدك المثال الذي اخترته هذه طريقة بروكون في شرح البرنامج واعتبرها جيدة ويمكن فهمها ,اما بخصوص دراسة البلاطة قلت لي النتائج ضئيلة على روبوت ؟غريب انا اجد النتائج مرضية,طبعا كل مهندس وله تقييمه للبرامج وانا احترم وجهة نظرك اما شرح البلاطة فمتوفر اكيد في المنتدى اما عن البروكون ففيه دراسة البلاطة وكماقلت لك انا استعين بالامثلة التي به ولم استخدمه من الملتقى لا ادري ان كانت هناك دروس ,حاول استخدام بروكون في البلاطة واشرحها لنا ,وشكرا لطرحك الموضوع


----------



## CEMohammad (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكن تعريف المقاطع للمسألة التالية:






أنا أجيد تعريف المقاطع معلومة الأبعاد , ولكن المقطع المذكور في المسألة لم يوصف منه سوى اسمه ( I40 ) و الانيرشيا.
حاولت استيراد المقطع من المقاطع المحفوظة في برنامج ساب ولكن لم أجد أي مقطع يتوافق مع المواصفات المحددة.


----------



## Ali.harmouch (28 ديسمبر 2012)

SALAM ALAYKUM,
I did modeling in Etabs then I export the slab to safe.
Model 1, slab supported by columns without beams. this gave very high slab steel rebar in safe.
Model 2, slab supported by columns with beams with the same thickness of slab. steel rebar in the slab lower than option 1 and seems to be ok.
In option2, the reinforcement in the beams in Etabs much higher than in safe. in etabs, it is about 1% therefore in Safe it is almost 0.1%.
Any one can analyse these.
Thanks
Salam


----------



## م احمد خيال (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتم المفروض ركائز العمود فى السيف تكون fixed or hinge كما فى الصورة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Ali.harmouch قال:


> SALAM ALAYKUM,
> I did modeling in Etabs then I export the slab to safe.
> Model 1, slab supported by columns without beams. this gave very high slab steel rebar in safe.
> Model 2, slab supported by columns with beams with the same thickness of slab. steel rebar in the slab lower than option 1 and seems to be ok.
> ...



في الحالة الاولى انت تقصد flat slab وتسليحها كبير مقارنة بsolid slab كما في الحالة الثانية وطبعا لا تستطيع المقارنة بين الحالتين لان كل نظام اكيد مختلف عن التاني ,عند دراسة beams in Etabs يجب مراعات حالات set modifiers وانت تعرف كل قطاع هذا والله اعلم شكرا​




م احمد خيال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو سمحتم المفروض ركائز العمود فى السيف تكون fixed or hinge كما فى الصورة


انت مثلت الاعمدة وهذا يعني fixed في حالة ان مثلت support فقط من دون اعمدة وحمثلت مثلا بلاطة وكمرات وللحصول على نتائج نفترض support hinged هذا والله اعلم


----------



## م احمد خيال (29 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت مثلت الاعمدة وهذا يعني fixed في حالة ان مثلت support فقط من دون اعمدة وحمثلت مثلا بلاطة وكمرات وللحصول على نتائج نفترض support hinged هذا والله اعلم



شكرا جزيلا على الرد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd salim (29 ديسمبر 2012)

it is fixed if the footing is raft foundation and the soil id soo stiff that u not expect the rotation of the fooring. the footing is hingged if u use spread footing on soft soils
regards


م احمد خيال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو سمحتم المفروض ركائز العمود فى السيف تكون fixed or hinge كما فى الصورة





م احمد خيال قال:


>




​


----------



## م احمد خيال (29 ديسمبر 2012)

asd salim قال:


> it is fixed if the footing is raft foundation and the soil id soo stiff that u not expect the rotation of the fooring. the footing is hingged if u use spread footing on soft soils
> regards
> 
> 
> ​



شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussain mekkawi (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

عاوز اعرف هذه المعطيات في برنامج الساب عشان اطبقها في حل truss ياريت حد يقولي الخطوات حيث اني مبتدء في الساب 

The S275 and the section profiles that you will use during the design should be Hollow Hot Rolled Circular sections

ارجو الافادة 

وده جدول Hollow Hot Rolled Circular section


----------



## Ali.harmouch (30 ديسمبر 2012)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> في الحالة الاولى انت تقصد flat slab وتسليحها كبير مقارنة بsolid slab كما في الحالة الثانية وطبعا لا تستطيع المقارنة بين الحالتين لان كل نظام اكيد مختلف عن التاني ,عند دراسة beams in Etabs يجب مراعات حالات set modifiers وانت تعرف كل قطاع هذا والله اعلم شكرا​  Thanks for your reply. I understand the difference between the 2 systems but realy what shocked me is that the beam reinforcement was very very low for a beam dimension with 20 cm thick and 60 cm width. that means it is same slab thickness and gave me low reinforcement. it is lower than minimum What do you mean by modifier? is it the stiffness modifier to be 0.35 for M1 M2 and T?? Your reply is highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## م احمد خيال (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندى سلم بالشكل ده وبعد رسمه على الساب كانت ردود الافعال كما بالصورة





وشكله على الساب كما بالصورة





كده صح ولا غلط 
لو صح ردود الافعال ( 2.4 - 4 ) المفروض هنقلها على الكمرة فى البلان هنقلها ( POINT LOAD ) ولا غلط ولا انقلها ازاى 

طيب لو الحل ده اصلا غلط ايه الصح 

شكراااا


----------



## Ali.harmouch (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Salam Alaykum, I want to take your opinion in that quation. The building is low rise, 4 floors building and consists of 10 Joints. each joint has 14m Width, about 40m Length and 4 floor height. Model in Etabs had been made for one typical joint with wind and earthquake design. Export to Safe had been done. What is the best foundation system to be used: A- Raft footing under each joint.(so we will have 10 raft footings with 2cm expansion joint between the rafts) this will give high pressure on the perimeter columns B- One Raft footing under the building. so we will have one raft footing with 14m width and 400 m length. the expansion joints will be for the superstructure only and will not be in the sub-structure. C- Isolated footings will be used under under each columns with top and bottom reinforcement. As my knowledge, this is should not be used since the building should be supported by raft footing in order to resist the lateral load (raft and wind) Note that in all the 3 cases, the soil pressure is less than the allowable soil pressure. Please advise. Salam


----------



## hussain mekkawi (1 يناير 2013)

hussain mekkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عاوز اعرف هذه المعطيات في برنامج الساب عشان اطبقها في حل truss ياريت حد يقولي الخطوات حيث اني مبتدء في الساب
> 
> ...



للرفع


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 يناير 2013)

Ali.harmouch قال:


> فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:
> 
> 
> > في الحالة الاولى انت تقصد flat slab وتسليحها كبير مقارنة بsolid slab كما في الحالة الثانية وطبعا لا تستطيع المقارنة بين الحالتين لان كل نظام اكيد مختلف عن التاني ,عند دراسة beams in Etabs يجب مراعات حالات set modifiers وانت تعرف كل قطاع هذا والله اعلم شكرا​  Thanks for your reply. I understand the difference between the 2 systems but realy what shocked me is that the beam reinforcement was very very low for a beam dimension with 20 cm thick and 60 cm width. that means it is same slab thickness and gave me low reinforcement. it is lower than minimum What do you mean by modifier? is it the stiffness modifier to be 0.35 for M1 M2 and T?? Your reply is highly appreciated. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 يناير 2013)

م احمد خيال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندى سلم بالشكل ده وبعد رسمه على الساب كانت ردود الافعال كما بالصورة
> 
> ...



انت اخترت نقطتين لعمل hinged بينما عليك اختيار كل joint وعملها hinged ثم اجمعها كلها ثم قسمها على هذا الطول وانظر الى رسوماتك ان كانت السلالم على طول الكمرة فستوزعها على الكمرة كما في الرسمة الاولى طول من رقم 3 الى 3 لكن من الجهة الاخرى لا يكون الحمل على طول الكمرة جزء من الكمرة ليس عليه احمال ,هو ليس حمل مركز لحتى تضعه في نقطة هو حمل t/ml وشكرا
عندما اقول كل joint اقصد بذلك تاخذ جهة اي كما في الصورة هذه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 يناير 2013)

Ali.harmouch قال:


> Salam Alaykum, I want to take your opinion in that quation. The building is low rise, 4 floors building and consists of 10 Joints. each joint has 14m Width, about 40m Length and 4 floor height. Model in Etabs had been made for one typical joint with wind and earthquake design. Export to Safe had been done. What is the best foundation system to be used: A- Raft footing under each joint.(so we will have 10 raft footings with 2cm expansion joint between the rafts) this will give high pressure on the perimeter columns B- One Raft footing under the building. so we will have one raft footing with 14m width and 400 m length. the expansion joints will be for the superstructure only and will not be in the sub-structure. C- Isolated footings will be used under under each columns with top and bottom reinforcement. As my knowledge, this is should not be used since the building should be supported by raft footing in order to resist the lateral load (raft and wind) Note that in all the 3 cases, the soil pressure is less than the allowable soil pressure. Please advise. Salam



what means 4 floors building and consists of 10 Joints. each joint has 14m Width: i have'nt understand yor question, is possible explain more?


----------



## shamsou (5 يناير 2013)

اريد حساب تأثير الحرارة على مبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة يبلغ طوله 45م ببرنامج etabs . عندما ادخل combinition الخاصة بالحرارة، لا ارى تغيرا في العزوم. ولهدا اريد شرحا على كيفية حساب تأثير الحرارة في برنامج etabs 9.7. مع كل احترامي.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 يناير 2013)

shamsou قال:


> اريد حساب تأثير الحرارة على مبنى من الخرسانة المسلحة يبلغ طوله 45م ببرنامج etabs . عندما ادخل combinition الخاصة بالحرارة، لا ارى تغيرا في العزوم. ولهدا اريد شرحا على كيفية حساب تأثير الحرارة في برنامج etabs 9.7. مع كل احترامي.



تدخل من define /static load تضيف احمال الحراره وتعرفها على انها other .تختار العناصر المعرضة لهذه الاحمال الكمرات الطرفية والاعمدة والسطح ومن assign /frame/line loads تختار temperature عند load case name ستبحث عن حمل الحرارة الذي سبق واعطيته اسم عند تعريفه في static load القيمة موجودة في الكود عندكم وهي تخص كل منطقة ستظهر لك هذه القيمة في كل العناصر المختارة ,وكما قلت من combinaisons ندرس العناصر لتحديد التسليح ,يمكن كذلك دراسة الخرسانة على الاحمال السالبة للحرارة بستخدام -مع العدد وشكرا


----------



## م احمد خيال (5 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت اخترت نقطتين لعمل hinged بينما عليك اختيار كل joint وعملها hinged ثم اجمعها كلها ثم قسمها على هذا الطول وانظر الى رسوماتك ان كانت السلالم على طول الكمرة فستوزعها على الكمرة كما في الرسمة الاولى طول من رقم 3 الى 3 لكن من الجهة الاخرى لا يكون الحمل على طول الكمرة جزء من الكمرة ليس عليه احمال ,هو ليس حمل مركز لحتى تضعه في نقطة هو حمل t/ml وشكرا
> عندما اقول كل joint اقصد بذلك تاخذ جهة اي كما في الصورة هذهمشاهدة المرفق 86895


شكرا لحضرتك على الرد جزاك الله خيرا 1- لا يوجد كمرة فى منسوب نصف الدور 
2- الارقام فى الرسمة الاولى هى ردود الافعال الناتجة من التحليل 
3- حضرتك انا مش عارف احسب الحمل اللى هيكون على جزء من الكرة الموجوده فى منسوب الدور 

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ali.harmouch (6 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> what means 4 floors building and consists of 10 Joints. each joint has 14m Width: i have'nt understand yor question, is possible explain more?


 The building is too long so it is divided to 14 sub-building by expanssion joints. the total building dimension is rectangle with about 400 m Length and 14 m width bute after putting the expanssion joints, it is now pieces each one has 14m width and arround 35 to 40 m length. Thanks,


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (6 يناير 2013)

شرح للزلازل بطريقة الطيف الخطى ولو سمحت شيت اكسل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 يناير 2013)

م احمد خيال قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على الرد جزاك الله خيرا 1- لا يوجد كمرة فى منسوب نصف الدور
> 2- الارقام فى الرسمة الاولى هى ردود الافعال الناتجة من التحليل
> 3- حضرتك انا مش عارف احسب الحمل اللى هيكون على جزء من الكرة الموجوده فى منسوب الدور
> 
> شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا



اذا مفيش كمرفي المنسوب نصف الدور السلالم تكون متركزة على ايه ؟هل يوجد shear wall ,لهذا النوع من الدرج لازم يكون طريقة استناد السلالم في نصف الدور لو كانت نوع اخر ربما , ممكن تحط لنا صورة معماري لكن حسابها عادي انت ممكن توزعها على كل طول الكمرة ليس بهذا الدقة لكن ممكن لو فرضنا طول الكمرة 3.7 م اخذت المثل علشان دا الي وجدتو امامي مثلا انت تحمل 3م من الاحمال و0.7م دون احمال نفرض 3.7 تمثل 1 اي 100 % معناه 3م تمثل 3/3.7= 0.81 ولدينا حمل =5 وهو مجموع reactions /L 
 
 



Ali.harmouch قال:


> The building is too long so it is divided to 14 sub-building by expanssion joints. the total building dimension is rectangle with about 400 m Length and 14 m width bute after putting the expanssion joints, it is now pieces each one has 14m width and arround 35 to 40 m length. Thanks,



انت تقصد انه لديك بنايات ب4 طوابق متلاصقة على طول 400 م وتريد اي نوع من الاساسات لهذه البنايات ؟اريد تذكريك م.Ali.harmouch ان الاساسات متعلقة بالاحمال التي تاتي بها البناية اي الاربع طابق وخصائص التربة ومن بينها bearing capacity ممكن جدا تكون مثلا continous او حتى isolated الحسابات تقرر ذلك وهي حسابات بسيطة اذا كانت التربة ليست جيدة وطلع معاك raft ليست مشكلة ولا وجود للضخط على محيط البناية كذلك الحسابات تقرر يمكنك ان تقسم وزن كل البناية وقسمها على bearing capacity لتقترب من المساحة المطلوبة يمكن اضافة اجنحة للraft ان لم اخطا في التعبير وهذا في اي اتجاه مسموح يعني مش لازم على محيط البناية ,دراسة الاساسات متعلق بعدد الطوابق اي بالاحمال العائدة من superstructure وليس بطول المباني فقط في حالة اخترت اقصد حسبت وطلع معاك لraft متلاصق على هذا الطول هناك تكون مشكلة وارى ان تفصل كما قلت تحت كل بناية لان الخراسانة المسلحة من مساوئها طول العنصر ليست post tension or steel . اكيد البنايات المتلاصقة دي على طول 400م سيكون مشروع خاص جدا ,هذا والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## م احمد خيال (7 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اذا مفيش كمرفي المنسوب نصف الدور السلالم تكون متركزة على ايه ؟هل يوجد shear wall ,لهذا النوع من الدرج لازم يكون طريقة استناد السلالم في نصف الدور لو كانت نوع اخر ربما , ممكن تحط لنا صورة معماري لكن حسابها عادي انت ممكن توزعها على كل طول الكمرة ليس بهذا الدقة لكن ممكن لو فرضنا طول الكمرة 3.7 م اخذت المثل علشان دا الي وجدتو امامي مثلا انت تحمل 3م من الاحمال و0.7م دون احمال نفرض 3.7 تمثل 1 اي 100 % معناه 3م تمثل 3/3.7= 0.81 ولدينا حمل =5 وهو مجموع reactions /L



هيكون السلم بالشكل ده كما بالصورة وده متنفذ كتير فى البانى السكنيه العادية


----------



## lordamoor (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال في برنامج سيف عند عرض ال soil pressure تظهر معي قيم موجبه سؤالي هو كيف اتفاداها و ما اقصى قيمه موجبه مسموح بها ؟
و شكرا


----------



## Ali.harmouch (7 يناير 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I fully understand what you mentioned. therefore, my question is, if the soil bearing capacity is Ok, can I use the isolated footing with the lateral loads (Quake and Wind). in case of lateral load, the connection between column / foundation should be fixed. is the connection between the column and the isolated foundation fixed or hinged?


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يناير 2013)

م احمد خيال قال:


> هيكون السلم بالشكل ده كما بالصورة وده متنفذ كتير فى البانى السكنيه العادية



انا في الحقيقة لم ارى هذا اقصد لا ينجز عندنا لكن اذا في نصف المستوى ستضع البلاطة مرتكزة على العمودين وحملها باحمال السلالم لكن على م2 احمال على المساحة وهذا لدراسة البلاطة على هذا الحمل واضافته للعمود و الجزء المستوي انت راح تحمل الكمرة على طولها وهذا لدراسة الكمرة على حمل السلالم واضافة وزنه للمبنى كما يمكن تمثيل السلالم في المبنى هذا والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 يناير 2013)

Ali.harmouch قال:


> Thank you for your reply. I fully understand what you mentioned. therefore, my question is, if the soil bearing capacity is Ok, can I use the isolated footing with the lateral loads (Quake and Wind). in case of lateral load, the connection between column / foundation should be fixed. is the connection between the column and the isolated foundation fixed or hinged?



بالفعل عند دراسة الاساسات نقوم بالتحقق من اجهادات على التربة لكن مقارنتها ب bearing capacity مضروب في coefficient حسب الكود وحسب معطيات rapport du sol في الحالتين ultimate and seismic كما ان الموضوع مايختصرش على bearing capacity دون نسيان differential settlement (tassement différentiel لان هذه نقطة اساسية كذلك هذا والله اعلم شكرا
نسيت الاجابة على is the connection between the column and the isolated foundation fixed or hinged?هل تقصد في الواقع , من المفروض ان تكون fixed لان كل درجات الحرية مقفلة لا يوجد تحرك ولا دوران في اي اتجاه ولا عندك راي تاني؟

​


----------



## م احمد خيال (8 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا في الحقيقة لم ارى هذا اقصد لا ينجز عندنا لكن اذا في نصف المستوى ستضع البلاطة مرتكزة على العمودين وحملها باحمال السلالم لكن على م2 احمال على المساحة وهذا لدراسة البلاطة على هذا الحمل واضافته للعمود و الجزء المستوي انت راح تحمل الكمرة على طولها وهذا لدراسة الكمرة على حمل السلالم واضافة وزنه للمبنى كما يمكن تمثيل السلالم في المبنى هذا والله اعلم



شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك على المتابعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amera Hekal (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن الاكتيفاشن للبرنامج لما باجى اعمله اكتيفاشن وادخل على الكراك ع السى عشان انسخ الكود فيه بالاقيه فاااضى فممكن تكون ايه المشكلة وممكن احلها ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ali.harmouch (9 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> بالفعل عند دراسة الاساسات نقوم بالتحقق من اجهادات على التربة لكن مقارنتها ب bearing capacity مضروب في coefficient حسب الكود وحسب معطيات rapport du sol في الحالتين ultimate and seismic كما ان الموضوع مايختصرش على bearing capacity دون نسيان differential settlement (tassement différentiel لان هذه نقطة اساسية كذلك هذا والله اعلم شكرا نسيت الاجابة على is the connection between the column and the isolated foundation fixed or hinged?هل تقصد في الواقع , من المفروض ان تكون fixed لان كل درجات الحرية مقفلة لا يوجد تحرك ولا دوران في اي اتجاه ولا عندك راي تاني؟​


 Thanks for your reply. 1st, agreed that the connection should be fixed. the question is that the connection between columns and isolated footing with adding top reinforcement assure the fixity or it needs raft foundation? 2nd, there is any way in safe to calculate the differential settlemnet and what is the code requirement for that?. thanks.


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (9 يناير 2013)

*تسطيب برنامج السيــــــــــــــــــــــف*

*عند تسطيب برنامج السيف لا تظهر الاوامر الخاصة برسم البوست تنشن prestress Tendon شلت البرنامج وسطبتة اكثر من مرة ولم اصل لحل وغيرت النسخة ونفس المشكلة النسخة لا تحتوى على امر رسم Tendon مع اننى من فترة كان الامر شغال فى نسخة السيف ولكن فجاة توقف وكل لما اسطب نسخة ما يشتغلش النسخة التى اعمل عليها احر نسخة 12.3.2 اتمنى من لدية الخبرة يساعدنى لانى محتاج pre stress ضرورى
:68::68::68:*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 يناير 2013)

Ali.harmouch قال:


> Thanks for your reply. 1st, agreed that the connection should be fixed. the question is that the connection between columns and isolated footing with adding top reinforcement assure the fixity or it needs raft foundation? 2nd, there is any way in safe to calculate the differential settlemnet and what is the code requirement for that?. thanks.



تقصد raft foundation يمكن ان تكون رباط اقوى من isolated footing بين الاعمدة والاساسات في الحقيقة انا مااعرفه هو ماذكرته سابقا الاحمال superstructure واجهادات التربة  differential settlemnet bearing capacity هي الحسابات التي من خلالها نقرر نوع الاساسات اما عن سؤالك بخصوص ​differential settlemnet المخبر طبعا هو من يقوم بحساباته ,الحمد لله انو مش احنا الي نحسبها ,تعبنا نحسب كل شيء؟اتمنى ان تحسن اختيار نوع اساستك لا تنسى الجانب الاقتصادي ,يعني يطلع معاك  isolated footing انت تروح تعملها raft foundation لا تنسى انك ستضع التراب فوق اساساتك يعني fixed هذا والله اعلم وشكرا best regards


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 يناير 2013)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> *عند تسطيب برنامج السيف لا تظهر الاوامر الخاصة برسم البوست تنشن prestress Tendon شلت البرنامج وسطبتة اكثر من مرة ولم اصل لحل وغيرت النسخة ونفس المشكلة النسخة لا تحتوى على امر رسم Tendon مع اننى من فترة كان الامر شغال فى نسخة السيف ولكن فجاة توقف وكل لما اسطب نسخة ما يشتغلش النسخة التى اعمل عليها احر نسخة 12.3.2 اتمنى من لدية الخبرة يساعدنى لانى محتاج pre stress ضرورى
> :68::68::68:*


انت ميت من الضحك علشان النسخة توقفت عن العمل او على انك محتاجها ضروري ؟لو انا منك اسطب نسخة تانية مثلا فيرجن 12.3.1 او اقل يعني لازم 12.3.2 ؟واشتغل عليها احسن ماتسطب وتسطب عدة مرات وشكرا.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 يناير 2013)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> *عند تسطيب برنامج السيف لا تظهر الاوامر الخاصة برسم البوست تنشن prestress Tendon شلت البرنامج وسطبتة اكثر من مرة ولم اصل لحل وغيرت النسخة ونفس المشكلة النسخة لا تحتوى على امر رسم Tendon مع اننى من فترة كان الامر شغال فى نسخة السيف ولكن فجاة توقف وكل لما اسطب نسخة ما يشتغلش النسخة التى اعمل عليها احر نسخة 12.3.2 اتمنى من لدية الخبرة يساعدنى لانى محتاج pre stress ضرورى
> :68::68::68:*


انت ميت من الضحك علشان النسخة توقفت عن العمل او على انك محتاجها ضروري ؟لو انا منك اسطب نسخة تانية مثلا فيرجن 12.3.1 او اقل يعني لازم 12.3.2 ؟واشتغل عليها احسن ماتسطب وتسطب عدة مرات وشكرا.


----------



## shamsou (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (10 يناير 2013)

*تسطيب برنامج السيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف*

ا*نا مش بضحك انا زعلان على النسخة وانا باسال على النسخة 12.3.2دى لسببين 
فى ملفات على النسخة الحديثة12.3.2 ومش هاتفتح مع النسخ الا قل فى الاصدار 
ثانيا : يا ريت حد يعرفنى هل النسخة 12.3.2 مش شغالى pre-stress 
يا ريت حد يرد على ضرورى بعد اذن الادارة 

:17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17: *


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (11 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....بعد التحية والسلام احب ان ابارك لكم الجهود الرائعة والبناءة في تطوير المهندس العربي يما يلاءم اخر التطورات والبرامج وما الى اخره...لا احب ان اطيل عليكم ولكن ارجو الاجابة ع اسئلتي التالية......بعد قراءتي لبرامج الساب والاياتبس ولمد اكثر من 5 اشهر استطيع القول اني امتلكت والحمد لله الخبرة المناسبة ولكن ليست الكافية فالخبرة تاتي بالعمل المستمر ولكن رغم هذا فاني اقف عند اشياء بسيطة جدا ومضحكة احيانا ولكن جميع الحل والنتائج الدقيقة تعتمد عليها لذلك اوجه اسئلتي الى الاستاذ العزيز الفاضل ابو بكر ومن لديه الخبرة عسى انت تسعفوني بالاجابة الوافية
1- في برنامج الساب والايتابس عند تحليل وتصميم سلاب مع بيم(يعني سلاب وفيه بيم ومثلا لتكون لدينا سلاب ابعادها 4*4 ويستند على بيم في الاطوال الخارجية) هل يقوم البرنامج بنقل جزء من حمل السلاب الى البيم واذا كان كذلك فكم تكون النسبة من الحمل المنقول حيث اني عندما اقوم بحل السلاب حسب طريقة method3 في الكود الامريكيaci يجب ان يتوزع جزء من الحمل في الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير وحسب معادلات خاصة وتكون النتائج مختلفة في البرنامج عن الحل اليدوي؟؟؟؟؟
2- عندما يكون هناك سلاب مع بيم كما في المثال اعلاه هل البرنامج يعتبر السلاب مستند ع البيم ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
3- اتمنى ان يكون لدى احد الاخوة او الاخوات مثال محلول لبلاطة مع بيم ويكون الحل في البرنامج والحل اليدوي لكي يتسنى لي معرفة الفرق والخطوات
4-ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومات مفصلة وامثلة وبالعربي عن طريقةmethod3 in aci code ان يرفقها 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.....


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يناير 2013)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> ا*نا مش بضحك انا زعلان على النسخة وانا باسال على النسخة 12.3.2دى لسببين
> فى ملفات على النسخة الحديثة12.3.2 ومش هاتفتح مع النسخ الا قل فى الاصدار
> ثانيا : يا ريت حد يعرفنى هل النسخة 12.3.2 مش شغالى pre-stress
> يا ريت حد يرد على ضرورى بعد اذن الادارة
> ...



*انا معي الفيرجن12.3.1 و pre_stree is actif انا انصحك ان تضع طلبك في الملتقى لان امر البرامج يستحسن ان تضعه في كل مكان حتى مثلا في منتدى البرامج ولا تزعل ولا شيء ان شاء الله تتحل مشكلتك ,بس مبين عليك زعلان اوي . *


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....بعد التحية والسلام احب ان ابارك لكم الجهود الرائعة والبناءة في تطوير المهندس العربي يما يلاءم اخر التطورات والبرامج وما الى اخره...لا احب ان اطيل عليكم ولكن ارجو الاجابة ع اسئلتي التالية......بعد قراءتي لبرامج الساب والاياتبس ولمد اكثر من 5 اشهر استطيع القول اني امتلكت والحمد لله الخبرة المناسبة ولكن ليست الكافية فالخبرة تاتي بالعمل المستمر ولكن رغم هذا فاني اقف عند اشياء بسيطة جدا ومضحكة احيانا ولكن جميع الحل والنتائج الدقيقة تعتمد عليها لذلك اوجه اسئلتي الى الاستاذ العزيز الفاضل ابو بكر ومن لديه الخبرة عسى انت تسعفوني بالاجابة الوافية
> 1- في برنامج الساب والايتابس عند تحليل وتصميم سلاب مع بيم(يعني سلاب وفيه بيم ومثلا لتكون لدينا سلاب ابعادها 4*4 ويستند على بيم في الاطوال الخارجية) هل يقوم البرنامج بنقل جزء من حمل السلاب الى البيم واذا كان كذلك فكم تكون النسبة من الحمل المنقول حيث اني عندما اقوم بحل السلاب حسب طريقة method3 في الكود الامريكيaci يجب ان يتوزع جزء من الحمل في الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير وحسب معادلات خاصة وتكون النتائج مختلفة في البرنامج عن الحل اليدوي؟؟؟؟؟
> 2- عندما يكون هناك سلاب مع بيم كما في المثال اعلاه هل البرنامج يعتبر السلاب مستند ع البيم ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 3- اتمنى ان يكون لدى احد الاخوة او الاخوات مثال محلول لبلاطة مع بيم ويكون الحل في البرنامج والحل اليدوي لكي يتسنى لي معرفة الفرق والخطوات
> ...



تسلسل الاحمال يكون كما ذكرت من البلاطة الى الكمرة الى العمود فاحمال البلاطة تشيلها الكمرات وليس جزءا منها بل كلها ولترى ذلك بوضوح ساطلب منك ان تضع مودليين 2 واحد تحط احمال على بلاطة ثم تقسم البلاطة في الاتجاهين x and y لكن عليك تقسيم الكمرة تماما كما قسمت البلاطة في اتجاه هذه الكمرة واعمل في الموديل التاني دون اي تقسيم وستلاحظ الفرق في العزوم على الكمرات ,وهذا يخص برنامج الايتابس والساب لان سيف يقوم بالتقسيم اوتوماتكيا وبرنامج سيف افضل في دراسة البلاطات ,في اليدوي لا ادري ان كان لديك كتاب شاكر البحيري اوحتى غنيم مشهور ولقد اخذ مثالا اكيد راح تستفاد منو 




اتمنى ان تاخذ هذا المثال وتدرسه على سيف وقارن ستستفيد كثيرا ان لم يكن لديك الكتاب ساحاول رفعه لك لكن نبهني لذلك ,عليك وعلينا جميعا البحث في المراجع ,حتى نكتسب حس البحث ,نلاحظ الخطا من النتائج نعيد بطريقة اخرى وهكذا اتمنى لك التوفيق اتمنى من الاخ م.بوبكر ان يكون بخير والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (13 يناير 2013)

المهندسة فاطمة المهاجرة انا جدا مسرور لانكِ كلفتي نفسكِ عناء الجواب ع اسالتي وارفاق صور كذلك,,, ولكن بخصوص البيم والاحمال التي يتحملها فحسب طريقة method3 في aci code فان البيم يقوم بحمل نسبة من الحمل في الاتجاه القصير ة والطويل وحسب معاملات تؤخذ من جداول (بالنسبة للtow way slab) ويكون شكل التوزيع حسب شكل البلاطة فارجو توضيح هذة الطريقة ان كانت لديكِ معلومات حولها وان كنتِ فد وضحتها بالصور المرفقة فارجو التوضيح من خلال خبرتك الرائعة...
وبخصوص كلامك عن تقسيم البلاطة والبيم فما علاقته بكمية الحمل التي ياخذها البيم من البلاطة؟؟؟
واخيرا ارجو ان ترفعي الكتاب الذي قصدته...ويا حبذا واتمنى لو كان لديكِ اي مثال حتى ولو لبلاطة بسيطة محلول باليد بصورة مفصلة(حسب طريقة method3 في aci code)ومحلول في اي برنامج ساب او سيف او ايتابس بصورة مفصلةكذلك لكي يتسنى لي معرفة الفرق وفهم الموضوع بصورة دقيقة وهو ما اطمح اليه دائما في عملي وهو البحث عن الدقة والفروق بين الحسابات اليدوية وحسابات البرامج...
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكِ ودمتي علمااااااااا ينتفع منه.....


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 يناير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انت ميت من الضحك علشان النسخة توقفت عن العمل او على انك محتاجها ضروري ؟لو انا منك اسطب نسخة تانية مثلا فيرجن 12.3.1 او اقل يعني لازم 12.3.2 ؟واشتغل عليها احسن ماتسطب وتسطب عدة مرات وشكرا.


والله الواحد ما عارف يضحك والا يبكي الواحد فينا بطل يستوعب ساب على سيف على ايتاب ولا تنسى csi col. o خذ من الايتاب واعطيها للسيف وخذ من السيف واعطيها للأوتوكاد ويجب ان امررها على الساب لتتأكد منها . ولا تنسى shear wall ان تحسبه على csi .col ... والله اوقات اشعر انني لا استوعب شيء من كثر البرامج .كلما تقدمنا خطوه شعرنا انه يجب الرجوع للخلف خطوتين . متعبين حالنا وبالأخير منشتغل عند واحد متعجرف شايف حاله .
خلق الانسان في كبد.


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (14 يناير 2013)

المهندسة الفاضلة فاطمة المهاجرة لفد قمت بما نصحتني به حيث قمت بعمل بلاطة بابعاد6x*4y وبسمك 15سم وتستند ع بيم من الخارج في جيمع الجهات بابعاد300w*550d وقمت بتسليط حمل منتشر ميت مقداره 3.7 وحي 1.50 على البلاطة وعملت كومبنيشنcomo=1.2d+1.6l وبعد التحليل ظهر لي وحسب الصورة المرفقة ان كل بيم ياخذ نسبة حمل =4.75 فارجو رجاء شديدا التوضيح المفصل للصورة المرفقة ولاتجاه m2,v2بالنسبة للمحاور المحلية لاني لم استطع الفهم في كيفية النسبة التي يتحملها كل بيم حيث انكِ ذكرتي ان البيم ياخذ كل الحمل وهو عكس ما مبين في الصورة ولو اني لست متاكد من كلامي فارجو معذرتي ان كان هناك خطا في فهمي فمنكم نستقيد...


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....بعد التحية والسلام احب ان ابارك لكم الجهود الرائعة والبناءة في تطوير المهندس العربي يما يلاءم اخر التطورات والبرامج وما الى اخره...لا احب ان اطيل عليكم ولكن ارجو الاجابة ع اسئلتي التالية......بعد قراءتي لبرامج الساب والاياتبس ولمد اكثر من 5 اشهر استطيع القول اني امتلكت والحمد لله الخبرة المناسبة ولكن ليست الكافية فالخبرة تاتي بالعمل المستمر ولكن رغم هذا فاني اقف عند اشياء بسيطة جدا ومضحكة احيانا ولكن جميع الحل والنتائج الدقيقة تعتمد عليها لذلك اوجه اسئلتي الى الاستاذ العزيز الفاضل ابو بكر ومن لديه الخبرة عسى انت تسعفوني بالاجابة الوافية
> 1- في برنامج الساب والايتابس عند تحليل وتصميم سلاب مع بيم(يعني سلاب وفيه بيم ومثلا لتكون لدينا سلاب ابعادها 4*4 ويستند على بيم في الاطوال الخارجية) هل يقوم البرنامج بنقل جزء من حمل السلاب الى البيم واذا كان كذلك فكم تكون النسبة من الحمل المنقول حيث اني عندما اقوم بحل السلاب حسب طريقة method3 في الكود الامريكيaci يجب ان يتوزع جزء من الحمل في الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير وحسب معادلات خاصة وتكون النتائج مختلفة في البرنامج عن الحل اليدوي؟؟؟؟؟
> 2- عندما يكون هناك سلاب مع بيم كما في المثال اعلاه هل البرنامج يعتبر السلاب مستند ع البيم ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 3- اتمنى ان يكون لدى احد الاخوة او الاخوات مثال محلول لبلاطة مع بيم ويكون الحل في البرنامج والحل اليدوي لكي يتسنى لي معرفة الفرق والخطوات
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك بسهوله عمل ذلك على برنامج الايتابس كما هو الحال للحل اليدوى للبلاطه العاديه على برنامج الايتابس وكذلك على برنامج الساب 
وللمزيد يمكنك الاطلاع على الربط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-23.html#post2757902
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (14 يناير 2013)

المهندس اسامة المحترم انا جدا ممنون لاجابتك ولكن الملفات ع رابط الشيرد غير موجودة ارجو اعادة رفعها ,,,وفيما يخص موضوع الاحمال التي يتحملها البيم ارجو منك فضلا لا امرا ان تشرح لي الموضوع حسب الصورة التي ارفقتها الى المهندسة فاطمة حيث الحمل الذي يتحمله البيم في الصورة المرفقة وكما قمت بتاشير ذلك ع الصورة ياخذ حمل مقداره4.7 فمن اين اتت هذه القيمة ارجوووووو توضيح ذلك بالتفصيل لان الموضوع جدا اربكني ولدي مشروع متوقف ع فهم هذا الموضوع,,,,واخيرا ارجو منك ان تساعدني في اي شي تضنه قد يفيدني في تعلم البرامج مع اني دائم الشك في النتائج لذلك اقوم بالمقارنة مع الحل اليدوي وهوة ما يؤخرني في عملي فارجو ارشادي في هذا الموضوع ايضا....وبارك الله فيك وجعلك علماااااا ينتفع منه.......


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> المهندس اسامة المحترم انا جدا ممنون لاجابتك ولكن الملفات ع رابط الشيرد غير موجودة ارجو اعادة رفعها ,,,وفيما يخص موضوع الاحمال التي يتحملها البيم ارجو منك فضلا لا امرا ان تشرح لي الموضوع حسب الصورة التي ارفقتها الى المهندسة فاطمة حيث الحمل الذي يتحمله البيم في الصورة المرفقة وكما قمت بتاشير ذلك ع الصورة ياخذ حمل مقداره4.7 فمن اين اتت هذه القيمة ارجوووووو توضيح ذلك بالتفصيل لان الموضوع جدا اربكني ولدي مشروع متوقف ع فهم هذا الموضوع,,,,واخيرا ارجو منك ان تساعدني في اي شي تضنه قد يفيدني في تعلم البرامج مع اني دائم الشك في النتائج لذلك اقوم بالمقارنة مع الحل اليدوي وهوة ما يؤخرني في عملي فارجو ارشادي في هذا الموضوع ايضا....وبارك الله فيك وجعلك علماااااا ينتفع منه.......


برنامج الايتابس هو الابن الاصغر لبرنامج الساب والتعامل معه أسهل من الساب لانه يختص بالابنيه البرجيه والتحليل ضد الزلازل والرياح ولذلك سوف نجد فيه تعريف الاوامر مختصره عن برنامج الساب ولذلك هو الافضل فى هذا النوع من التحليل للابنيه البرجيه العاليه وبمثال بسيط يمكن حل كمرات البلاطه العاديه solid slab على هذا البرنامج ولا نحتاج الى عمل meshing للبلاطه فقط ندخلها كامله محاطه بأربع كمرات وعلى أن يتم تعريفها وتخصيها من النوع membrane وبنفس سمك البلاطه ويمكن عرض نتائج تحليل كيفية توزيع هذه الاحمال على الكمرات الساقطه وذلك من قائمة Display>show Load> frame/line>all loading that is tributary to the line فسوف تظهر نتائج توزيع أحمال البلاطه على الكمرات كالاتى 

وهى نفسها كما الحل اليدوى -- حاول بمثال بسيط وان شاء الله سوف تجدها كذلك تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> برنامج الايتابس هو الابن الاصغر لبرنامج الساب والتعامل معه أسهل من الساب لانه يختص بالابنيه البرجيه والتحليل ضد الزلازل والرياح ولذلك سوف نجد فيه تعريف الاوامر مختصره عن برنامج الساب ولذلك هو الافضل فى هذا النوع من التحليل للابنيه البرجيه العاليه وبمثال بسيط يمكن حل كمرات البلاطه العاديه solid slab على هذا البرنامج ولا نحتاج الى عمل meshing للبلاطه فقط ندخلها كامله محاطه بأربع كمرات وعلى أن يتم تعريفها وتخصيها من النوع membrane وبنفس سمك البلاطه ويمكن عرض نتائج تحليل كيفية توزيع هذه الاحمال على الكمرات الساقطه وذلك من قائمة Display>show Load> frame/line>all loading that is tributary to the line فسوف تظهر نتائج توزيع أحمال البلاطه على الكمرات كالاتى
> 
> وهى نفسها كما الحل اليدوى -- حاول بمثال بسيط وان شاء الله سوف تجدها كذلك تقبل تحياتى




بالفعل هذه انسب واسهل طريقة لكن ربما م. مروان يريد المقارنة بين اليدوي والبرنامج لذلك انا كنت اريد استعمال الاوتوكاد لتحديد المساحات العائدة للكمرات لكن اواجه مشكلة مع الاوتوكاد عند عمل save لا ادري ما به ,كما انى حملت الكتاب للدكتور غنيم الجزء 2 بعدها لم اجده على المديافير ,اتمنى ان تصبر علي شوي م.مروان انا رغم انشغالي الكبير الا اني ساحاول رفع الجزء دا والطريقة التانية باليدوي حتى اعيد تسطيب الاوتوكاد لانه سهلة في تحديد المساحات ويمكن مقارنتها بالطريقة التي وضعها الاستاذ اسامة شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (14 يناير 2013)

وهذا الملف يحوي الجزء التاني للدكتور غنيم مشهورDesign_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2_-_DR._Mas.rar


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (14 يناير 2013)

ماهى افضل طريقة تمثيل عشان ادخل العزم الناتج من على الحائط الخرسانى على اللبشة فى برنامج الساب والسيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (15 يناير 2013)

استاذ اسامة والله يعجز القلب عن التعبير لجهودك الرائعة الاستثنائية انت والمهندسة الرائعة فاطمة المهاجرة ولصبركم الرائع والاجابة ع الاسئلة رغم انشغالاتكم.....1-بخصوص جوابك ع سؤالي حول الاحمال التي ياخذها البيم فقد وضحتها بصورة رائعة ع برنامج الايتابس وبطريقة لم اعرفها فبارك الله بك ولكن بخصوص تحديد البلاطة membrane فلماذا؟؟فانا حسب فهمي يتم اختيار الحالةshell لانها حالة عامة وبها 6 درجات حرية فهي افضل ولكن اكيد ليست ادق ولكني اختارها لاني لم اصل الى المرحلة العالية من الفهم والتطور في البرنامج ..2- في الصورة التي ارفقتها نرى ان الحمل الموزع مكتوب حسب الحمل الميت فاين الحمل الحي وكذلك انت وضحت ان الحل اليدوي سوف يكون مشابه لحل البرنامج فارجو منك ان تدرج الحل اليدوي وحسب طريقةmethod3 في aci code فقط لاحمال البلاطة ع البيم(وهل وزن البيم سوف يدخل كذلك حسب علمي سوف يدخل ولكني لا اعرف المعادلة الخاصة بالكود المذكور والطريقة المذكورة) لاني لا اريد ان اتعبك واطيل عليك لاني اواجه صعوبة في استخدام الجداول الخاصة بنسبة الاحمال التي ياخذها البيم في الاتجاه الطويل والفصير,,, واريد منك نصيحة هامة في استخدام الساب والايتاب والسيف يعني اي برنامج استخدم لتصميم وتحليل بناية عادية (تصميم وتحليل السلاب والبيم والاعمدة)من طابق واحد بغض النظر عن الزلازل والرياح ام اقوم بتحليل وتصميم كل جزء ع برنامج والبقية ع برنامج اخر....................... واخيرا اعلم اني قد اثقلت عليكم باسالتي وان كانت احيانا بسيطة ومضحكة وقد اعرفها ولكن اريد ان اعرفها منكم واتاكد منها لما لكم من خبرة رائعة ,,,,,ودمتم علمااااااااا ينتفع منه.


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (15 يناير 2013)

يعني يا استاذ اسامة العزيز وان كان الكلام السابق طويل ومتعب فالمخلص ارجو ان تضع مثال مبسط ومفصل لبلاطة بسيطة مع ذكر الاحمال المدخلة وسمك البلاطة وكل الاشياء التصميمة التي تؤثر في النتائج مع بيم وترفق نتائج التحليل والتصميم ويا حبذا لو ناخذ هذا المثال البسيط لكي لا اتعبك مثلا:1-بلاطة مستطيلة بسمك 150مم واحمال ميتة 3.7kn/m وحية1.5kn/m تؤثر ع البلاطة والبلاطة بابعاد 6y*4x وابعاد البيم المحيط بالبلاطة 300مم عرض*550 مم عمق و مفاصل البلاطة في الاطراف الاربعة يعني المساند هنج ولود كومبنيشن=1.2*الحمل الميت+1.6*الحمل الحي وfc=21mpa و fy=420mpa والتصميم حسبaci-code
( وفيما يخص سؤالي عن الحمل الحي ع البيم فارجو المعذرة فقد وجدته ولكن هناك فرق كبير بين الحمل الميت والحي لماذا) ....ولا ارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريد ان اطيل اكثر لاني صراحة قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن مشكلتي اني اريد الدقة والدقة والدقة في النتائج والعمل لذلك اريد منكم انتم النتائج لانكم اهل الدقة والخبرة وشكرااااا.....


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكمانا مستخدم جديد لبرنامج etabs وقد عملت موديل لبناية من 13 طابق تحتوي على اعمدة وجدران قص واعتبرت المساندة من نوع fixed وبعد اجراء التحليل الديناميكي للبناية كانت هنالك تنبيهات وردت في فايل الاوتبت اوردت قسم منها هنا ارجو اعلامي تاثير هذه التبيهات وما السبيل لتلافيها مع جزيل شكري وامتناني لكم* * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 709 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 964.566929, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 810 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 807.086614, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 911 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 649.606299, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 1012 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 492.125984, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11


----------



## المهندسة رضوى (15 يناير 2013)

بعد اذنكم يا بشمهندسين عندي مشكلة بعد تسطيب الساب وعملت الكراك لم بعمل اي خطزة تظهر رسالة unable to open sap data base الحل اغير النسخة ول اية


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> يعني يا استاذ اسامة العزيز وان كان الكلام السابق طويل ومتعب فالمخلص ارجو ان تضع مثال مبسط ومفصل لبلاطة بسيطة مع ذكر الاحمال المدخلة وسمك البلاطة وكل الاشياء التصميمة التي تؤثر في النتائج مع بيم وترفق نتائج التحليل والتصميم ويا حبذا لو ناخذ هذا المثال البسيط لكي لا اتعبك مثلا:1-بلاطة مستطيلة بسمك 150مم واحمال ميتة 3.7kn/m وحية1.5kn/m تؤثر ع البلاطة والبلاطة بابعاد 6y*4x وابعاد البيم المحيط بالبلاطة 300مم عرض*550 مم عمق و مفاصل البلاطة في الاطراف الاربعة يعني المساند هنج ولود كومبنيشن=1.2*الحمل الميت+1.6*الحمل الحي وfc=21mpa و fy=420mpa والتصميم حسبaci-code
> ( وفيما يخص سؤالي عن الحمل الحي ع البيم فارجو المعذرة فقد وجدته ولكن هناك فرق كبير بين الحمل الميت والحي لماذا) ....ولا ارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريد ان اطيل اكثر لاني صراحة قد اثقلت عليكم ولكن مشكلتي اني اريد الدقة والدقة والدقة في النتائج والعمل لذلك اريد منكم انتم النتائج لانكم اهل الدقة والخبرة وشكرااااا.....


*بمثال أبسيط على برنامج الايتابس نفترض الاتى 
االبلاطه بالابعاد السابقه التى ذكرتها أنت سابقا وأن كثافة الخرسانه = 25 كن\م3 وأنه سوف يتم بتحميلها بالاضافه الى وزنها الى حمل ميت = 3.7 + 1.50 = 5.20 كن\م2 بعد الغاء حالة التحميل للاحمال الحيه التى فرضت سابقا 
وعلى ذلك يكون وزن البلاطه الذاتى = 0.14 * 25 = 3.50 كن\م2
اذن اجمالى الاوزان على البلاطه شامله الاحمال الميته + وزن البلاطه= 5.20 + 3.50 = 8.70 كن\م2 





وبما أن البعد الاصغر للبلاطه = 4.00 م 
اذن نصف طول البعد الاصغر = 4.00 \2 = 2.00 م  
اذن عند عمل خط الكسر للبلاطه على زاويه 45 درجه سوف يتكون على الضلع الصغير للبلاطه مثلث قاعدته البعد الاصغر للبلاطه =**4.00 م 
ورأس هذا المثلث = 2 * 8.70 = 17.40 كن \ م2





وهذه النتائج هى التى تظهر فى برنامج الايتابس لتوزيع حمل البلاطه على الكمرات الساقطه فى الاتجاه القصير اى فى الاتجاه 4.00 م 
وكذلك يتكون شبه منحرف على الكمره الطوليه ذات طول = 6.00 م كما يلى





هذا بالاضافه الى وزن الكمره الساقطه نفسها = 0.30 * 0.55 * 25 = 4.125 كن\م طولى 
وبعد حل هذه البلاطه على برنامج الايتابس تكون النتائج للعزوم كما يلى وذلك بعد تعريف البلاطه على أساس أنها membrane بسمك 14 سم 





وعند حل الكمرات منفصله بأحمالها بالتوزيع المثلث وشبه المنحرف (17.40 كن\م )بالاضافه الى الوزن الذاتى للكمره( 4.125 كن\م )على برنامج الساب فكانت النتائج كالاتى 









ومما سبق يتضح أنه يمكن استخدام برنامج الايتابس فى تحليل البلاطه العاديه وتوزيع أحمال البلاطه كما بالحل اليدوى 
تقبل تحياتى 


*


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يناير 2013)

ابو مريم البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكمانا مستخدم جديد لبرنامج etabs وقد عملت موديل لبناية من 13 طابق تحتوي على اعمدة وجدران قص واعتبرت المساندة من نوع fixed وبعد اجراء التحليل الديناميكي للبناية كانت هنالك تنبيهات وردت في فايل الاوتبت اوردت قسم منها هنا ارجو اعلامي تاثير هذه التبيهات وما السبيل لتلافيها مع جزيل شكري وامتناني لكم* * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 709 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 964.566929, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 810 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 807.086614, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 911 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 649.606299, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11 * * * W A R N I N G * * * THE SOLUTION LOST 8.2 DIGITS OF ACCURACY FOR DOF UX OF JOINT 1012 LOCATED AT X = 1982.283, Y = 323.688383, Z = 492.125984, STIFFNESS MATRIX DIAGONAL VALUE = 8.4595E+11



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالى لدراسة تلاشى وجود اخطاء فى ال model الذى يتم عمله على برنامج الايتابس 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-32.html#post2773138

تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> استاذ اسامة والله يعجز القلب عن التعبير لجهودك الرائعة الاستثنائية انت والمهندسة الرائعة فاطمة المهاجرة ولصبركم الرائع والاجابة ع الاسئلة رغم انشغالاتكم.....1-بخصوص جوابك ع سؤالي حول الاحمال التي ياخذها البيم فقد وضحتها بصورة رائعة ع برنامج الايتابس وبطريقة لم اعرفها فبارك الله بك ولكن بخصوص تحديد البلاطة membrane فلماذا؟؟فانا حسب فهمي يتم اختيار الحالةshell لانها حالة عامة وبها 6 درجات حرية فهي افضل ولكن اكيد ليست ادق ولكني اختارها لاني لم اصل الى المرحلة العالية من الفهم والتطور في البرنامج ..2- في الصورة التي ارفقتها نرى ان الحمل الموزع مكتوب حسب الحمل الميت فاين الحمل الحي وكذلك انت وضحت ان الحل اليدوي سوف يكون مشابه لحل البرنامج فارجو منك ان تدرج الحل اليدوي وحسب طريقةmethod3 في aci code فقط لاحمال البلاطة ع البيم(وهل وزن البيم سوف يدخل كذلك حسب علمي سوف يدخل ولكني لا اعرف المعادلة الخاصة بالكود المذكور والطريقة المذكورة) لاني لا اريد ان اتعبك واطيل عليك لاني اواجه صعوبة في استخدام الجداول الخاصة بنسبة الاحمال التي ياخذها البيم في الاتجاه الطويل والفصير,,, واريد منك نصيحة هامة في استخدام الساب والايتاب والسيف يعني اي برنامج استخدم لتصميم وتحليل بناية عادية (تصميم وتحليل السلاب والبيم والاعمدة)من طابق واحد بغض النظر عن الزلازل والرياح ام اقوم بتحليل وتصميم كل جزء ع برنامج والبقية ع برنامج اخر....................... واخيرا اعلم اني قد اثقلت عليكم باسالتي وان كانت احيانا بسيطة ومضحكة وقد اعرفها ولكن اريد ان اعرفها منكم واتاكد منها لما لكم من خبرة رائعة ,,,,,ودمتم علمااااااااا ينتفع منه.



تكملة للمقارنة بين دراسة على البرامج واليدوي اخذت نفس المثال الذي عملو الاخ اسامة لكن مرة يدوي والتانية بالبلاطة with mesh and divide frame والحالة التالتة من دون mesh and divide frame والفرق في النتائج بين اليدوي وبين البرنامج الذي يعتمد اساسا على element finis وتظهر اهمية البرامج عند دراسة البلاطة او raft foundation على احمال متغيرة فالدراسة بالطريقة اليدوية تصبح في بعض الحالات محدودة ليس كالبرامج التي تتميز بالدقة والتفصيل وشكرا 




/




http://
http://[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/xl0bck.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (17 يناير 2013)

المهندسة الرائعة والفاضلة فاطمة المهاجرة انا جدا ممنون ومشكوووووووور لجوابك ع اسالتي ولصبرك الكبير في الشرح المفصل وبالصور فبارك الله بكِ واكرر مقولتي دمتي علماااااااا ينتفع منه وخبرة راااائعة ترفد المنتدى وجميع المهندسين والمهندسات اصحاب الخبرة القليلة كحالتي بالمعلومات الهااااااامة....يبقى لدي سؤال الان بعد ان عرفت الاحمال وتوزيعها وبصورة ممتازة والفضل يرجع لحضرتك وللاستاذ اسااااامة الفاضل يبقى الان التصميم فبعد تحليل البلاطة حسب المعلومات التي لدي البرنامج لا يقوم بتسليح البلاطة بل يظهر مخطط العزوم ع البلاطة ونحن نقوم باخذ العزم ونقوم بالتسليح ع اساسه ولكن ارجو التوضيح في موضوع العزم ع البلاطة حيث خسب معرفتي ناخذ العزمm11وm22 ونسلح عليهما فارجو توضيح ذلك بالتفصيل لانه في الطريقة اليدوية هناك عدة عزوم للحافة المستمرة والغيرمستمرة وفي الوسط ( في الاتجاه الطويل والقصير) فكيف تكون المقارنة بينm11 وm22 وهذة العزوم لكي استطيع فهم الموضوع بصورة شاملة واعرف الفرق بين الحل اليدوي والبرنامج وكذلك كيف اقوم باخذ ردود الافعال على الماسند لكي اقوم بتصميم الاعمدة في نفس البرنامج او في برنامج csi col ..ز


----------



## eng.marwan-alizzi (17 يناير 2013)

والسؤال المهم ايضا لماذا تم تمثيل البلاطة membrane يعني جميع البلاطات تمثل هكذا ام لبعض الحالات ارجو التووووضيح رجااااااء.....


كذلك ارجو توضيح الفرق بين كمية الحمل الميت والحي ع البيم حيث ان الصور توضح كمية الحمل ع البيم فقط للحمل الميت وعندما قمت بعمل المثال بنفسي وجدت فرق بين الحمل الميت والحي.....



واخيرا اسف ع الاطالة وشكرررررا لكم


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكماطلعت على الرابط , ووجدت فيه معلومات قيمة , مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> المهندسة الرائعة والفاضلة فاطمة المهاجرة انا جدا ممنون ومشكوووووووور لجوابك ع اسالتي ولصبرك الكبير في الشرح المفصل وبالصور فبارك الله بكِ واكرر مقولتي دمتي علماااااااا ينتفع منه وخبرة راااائعة ترفد المنتدى وجميع المهندسين والمهندسات اصحاب الخبرة القليلة كحالتي بالمعلومات الهااااااامة....يبقى لدي سؤال الان بعد ان عرفت الاحمال وتوزيعها وبصورة ممتازة والفضل يرجع لحضرتك وللاستاذ اسااااامة الفاضل يبقى الان التصميم فبعد تحليل البلاطة حسب المعلومات التي لدي البرنامج لا يقوم بتسليح البلاطة بل يظهر مخطط العزوم ع البلاطة ونحن نقوم باخذ العزم ونقوم بالتسليح ع اساسه ولكن ارجو التوضيح في موضوع العزم ع البلاطة حيث خسب معرفتي ناخذ العزمm11وm22 ونسلح عليهما فارجو توضيح ذلك بالتفصيل لانه في الطريقة اليدوية هناك عدة عزوم للحافة المستمرة والغيرمستمرة وفي الوسط ( في الاتجاه الطويل والقصير) فكيف تكون المقارنة بينm11 وm22 وهذة العزوم لكي استطيع فهم الموضوع بصورة شاملة واعرف الفرق بين الحل اليدوي والبرنامج وكذلك كيف اقوم باخذ ردود الافعال على الماسند لكي اقوم بتصميم الاعمدة في نفس البرنامج او في برنامج csi col ..ز


البلاطه العاديه solid slab التى يتراوح مسطحها بين 15 الى 18 م2 سوف تجد تسليحها كله min. اى يمكن وضع عدد 5 أسياخ بقطر 10 مم فى الاتجهاهيين فى حالة استخدام حديد عالى المقاومه مع خرسانه لايقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم/سم2 للمكعب القياسى ولذلك من السهل جدا تصميم هذه البلاطات يدويا وعدم الاعتماد على البرامج الانشائيه فى تصميمها وانما المشكله فى حل هذه البلاطه هو الكمرات الساقطه والاعمده والتى كما وضحنا سابقا يمكن استخدام برنامج الايتابس أو الساب فى حل الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك فى حل الاعمده وتصميم قطاعتها على برنامج الايتابس بدون الحاجه الى برنامج CSI-column


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يناير 2013)

eng.marwan-alizzi قال:


> والسؤال المهم ايضا لماذا تم تمثيل البلاطة membrane يعني جميع البلاطات تمثل هكذا ام لبعض الحالات ارجو التووووضيح رجااااااء.....كذلك ارجو توضيح الفرق بين كمية الحمل الميت والحي ع البيم حيث ان الصور توضح كمية الحمل ع البيم فقط للحمل الميت وعندما قمت بعمل المثال بنفسي وجدت فرق بين الحمل الميت والحي.....واخيرا اسف ع الاطالة وشكرررررا لكم


يتم تعريف البلاطه membrane عند استخدام برنامج الايتابس فى حل الكمرات الساقطه فى نظام البلاطه العاديه solid slab لان هذا النوع من تعريف البلاطه يؤدى وكما نعرف عن خصائص هذا التعريف الى أن البلاطه سوف تنقل الحمل مباشرة الى الكمرات التى ترتكز عليها هذه البلاطات دون أن يؤثر الحمل الرأسى فى هذه البلاطه لان خصائص تعريف هذه البلاطه أنها تتحمل الاحمال فى مستواها الافقى وليس العمودى على مستواها (in plane deformation ) ولذلك لانعتمد على قيم العزوم المتولده فى هذه البلاطه لان قيمها سوف تكون صغيره وغير دقيقه تقبل تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 يناير 2013)

يمكن استخدام resisting moment الراجع للتسليح المقترح من طرف الاستاذ اسامة او اخذ مثلا 7 فايل 12 يعني العزوم = As *Fy*d*j انا معي برنامج يعطيني MR وبالنسبة ل7 فايل 12 MR=28.6 كن.م

http://[IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/2wp2fdu.jpg[/IMG]

http://[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/359jsdy.jpg[/IMG]

عند اظهار الmoment على البلاطة تتراوح القيمة بطريقة يصعب التحكم بها او اختيار قيمة محددة ,هذه طريقة جيدة لمعرفة قيمة التسليح ان كان سيغطي كل البلاطة واذا لم يكفي التسليح سيظهر بوضوح على المناطق التي يجب اضافة التسليح فيها

يمكن اخذ قيمة للعزوم السالبة للتسليح العلوي وعزوم موجبة للتسليح السفلي ,او التحكم بهذه القيم بمايريد المهندس 
بالنسبة لقيمة العزوم MR انا مش متاكدة جيدا من القيم بالنسبة As *Fy*d*j لاني استخدمة برنامج بالنسبة للاحمال الحية نفس الشيء والحساب للبلاطة يكون على الحالة ultimate =1.4 DL+1.6LL الا في حساب DEFLECTION فالدراسة تكون على SEVICE=DL+LL لكن احنا بس اردنا توضيح الاجابة ككل علشان الوقت ضيق وتركنالك الباقي لاننا متاكدين انك ستقوم به هذا والله اعلم وشكرا


----------



## AmO_oN (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
يعطيكم العافية ، وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اود السؤال عند تعريف wind loads في برنامج ETABS في صندوق حوار تعريفها في تبويب Exposure and Pressure Coefficients مالفرق بين الخياران :
Exposure from Extents of Rigid Diaphragms
Exposure from Area Objects

مع التوضيح ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

واطمع بأن اجد توضيحا عن كيفية تعريف احمال الرياح بالاتجاهين X و Y ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

قد يبدو سؤالي تافها ولكني مبتدئه:57: ،،، وهناك المزيد من الاسئلة ،،، اتمنى ان اجد اجاباتها لديكم ....

جزاكم الله خيرا :34:


----------



## AmO_oN (20 يناير 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mido thabet (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لو عندى كمره ثانويه و كمرة رئيسية كيف اعرف برنامج الساب هذا و اخليه يقوم بنقل ردود افعال الكمرة الثانويه على الكمرة الرئيسية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 يناير 2013)

mido thabet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو عندى كمره ثانويه و كمرة رئيسية كيف اعرف برنامج الساب هذا و اخليه يقوم بنقل ردود افعال الكمرة الثانويه على الكمرة الرئيسية


انت عملت release للكمرة الثانوية ؟,في الرسومات تسليح الكمرة الثانوية يكون فوق الكمرة الرئيسية مع وضع ما يسمى كراسي انا هذا الي بعرفو ممكن فيه خطوة انا اجهلها وشكرا


----------



## AmO_oN (23 يناير 2013)

وانا لمادا لم أجد جوابا ... كغيري ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (23 يناير 2013)

من قائمة define من ثم نختار mass source ونضع DL= 1 و ال LL =0.25 اريد ان افهم لماذا يستخدم امر MASS SOURCE اي مالغرض من ذلك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 يناير 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> من قائمة define من ثم نختار mass source ونضع DL= 1 و ال LL =0.25 اريد ان افهم لماذا يستخدم امر MASS SOURCE اي مالغرض من ذلك



راجع الكود المصري للزلازل ستجد انه في حالة المبني السكني يوخذ 0.25 الحمل الحي ككتله تتأثر بالزلزال بالاضافه للحمل الميت


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 يناير 2013)

AmO_oN قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
> يعطيكم العافية ، وجزاكم الله خيرا
> اود السؤال عند تعريف wind loads في برنامج ETABS في صندوق حوار تعريفها في تبويب Exposure and Pressure Coefficients مالفرق بين الخياران :
> Exposure from Extents of Rigid Diaphragms
> ...



لتحميل المبني بالرياح بطريقة area 
يتم رسم بلاطه مسطحة علي الواجهه بكامل الارتفاع المعرض للرياح واختيار خصائصها none بفرض المبني مربع الشكل فيتم عمل 4 مساحات shell
يتم عمل حالة التحميل wind واختيار طريقة area
يتم عمل اختيار الواجهه المعرضه للرياح واختيار assign - area loads - wind coff واختيارها 0.8 كما ينص الكود ومتغيره مع الارتفاع ايضا كما ينص الكود
وبالمثل علي الواجهه الاخري ولكن يتم وضع المعامل 0.5 ونراعي اتجاهات الاسهم التي ستظهر
للمزيد شاهد
http://www.youtube.com/user/MorrisonIngenieros/videos


----------



## ahmed abas (23 يناير 2013)

اولا لك جزيل الشكر
ثانيا ...عند الحل بالساب وجد اختلاف فى النتائج عن الحل اليدوى ..فما كيفية تلاشى ذلك


----------



## AmO_oN (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك ،
من خلال القراءة تبين لي مايلي :
الطريقة الاولى تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود USER DEFINE وادخال قيم ضغط الرياح يدويا .
الطريقة الثانية تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود UBC97 _مثلا _ (_Exposure from Extents of Rigid Diaphragms) وتكون المعاملات مفعلة فتحدد قيمها والزاوية ل WXL تساوي صفر و ل WYL تساوي 90
_​الطريقة الثالثة تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود UBC97 _مثلا __Exposure from Area Objects وتكون المعاملات غير مفعلة ، فيتم رسم AREA معرفة على انها NONE على محيط المبنى ثم بإختيارها ومن قائمة ASSIGN يختر SHELL/AREA LOADS ومنه يختر WIND PRESSURE COEFFICIENT ويتم ادخال قيم LEEWARD و WINDWARD

هل هي هكدا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

كيف اتاكد انه اتبعت الخطوات لتعريف وادخال احمال الرياح بطريقة صحيحة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



_​


----------



## AmO_oN (24 يناير 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> لتحميل المبني بالرياح بطريقة area
> يتم رسم بلاطه مسطحة علي الواجهه بكامل الارتفاع المعرض للرياح واختيار خصائصها none بفرض المبني مربع الشكل فيتم عمل 4 مساحات shell
> يتم عمل حالة التحميل wind واختيار طريقة area
> يتم عمل اختيار الواجهه المعرضه للرياح واختيار assign - area loads - wind coff واختيارها 0.8 كما ينص الكود ومتغيره مع الارتفاع ايضا كما ينص الكود
> ...





شكرا لك ،
من خلال القراءة تبين لي مايلي :
الطريقة الاولى تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود USER DEFINE وادخال قيم ضغط الرياح يدويا .
الطريقة الثانية تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود UBC97 _مثلا _ (_Exposure from Extents of Rigid Diaphragms) وتكون المعاملات مفعلة فتحدد قيمها والزاوية ل WXL تساوي صفر و ل WYL تساوي 90
_​الطريقة الثالثة تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود UBC97 _مثلا __Exposure from Area Objects وتكون المعاملات غير مفعلة ، فيتم رسم AREA معرفة على انها NONE على محيط المبنى ثم بإختيارها ومن قائمة ASSIGN يختر SHELL/AREA LOADS ومنه يختر WIND PRESSURE COEFFICIENT ويتم ادخال قيم LEEWARD و WINDWARD

هل هي هكدا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولكني طبقت مثال بسيط عند اظهار الجدول لاظهار قيم AREA WIND PRESSURE تظهر عندي قيم صفر ، واخرى بالسالب ؟؟؟
كيف اتاكد انه اتبعت الخطوات لتعريف وادخال الاحمال الرياح بطريقة صحيحة ؟؟؟!_​


----------



## mousabadr (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أختلاف كبير فى نتائج برنامج الetabs






تم انشاء2fream كما بالشكل وتدوير العمودc1 بزاوية 90درجة وانما رسم العمودc4 بدون تدوير المحاور وعمل ركائزfexed ووضع قوة مقدارها 50كن كما بالشكل ولاكن كانت النتائج غريبة جدااااااااااااااااااااا 


StoryColumnLoadLocPV2V3TM2M3STORY1C1LIVE08.980-9.970-14.7380STORY1C1LIVE1.18.980-9.970-3.770STORY1C1LIVE2.28.980-9.9707.1970STORY1C2LIVE0-8.9840.0300081.398STORY1C2LIVE1.1-8.9840.0300037.366STORY1C2LIVE2.2-8.9840.03000-6.666STORY1C3LIVE0-9.4824.9600046.976STORY1C3LIVE1.1-9.4824.9600019.518STORY1C3LIVE2.2-9.4824.96000-7.941STORY1C4LIVE09.4825.0400046.152STORY1C4LIVE1.19.4825.0400018.61STORY1C4LIVE2.29.4825.04000-8.931
 
لماذا الاختلاف الكبير فى هذة الرقام

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mousabadr (24 يناير 2013)

أسف هذا رابط الملف


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يناير 2013)

AmO_oN قال:


> شكرا لك ،
> من خلال القراءة تبين لي مايلي :
> الطريقة الاولى تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود USER DEFINE وادخال قيم ضغط الرياح يدويا .
> الطريقة الثانية تعريف WXL و WYL ووضع الكود UBC97 _مثلا _ (_Exposure from Extents of Rigid Diaphragms) وتكون المعاملات مفعلة فتحدد قيمها والزاوية ل WXL تساوي صفر و ل WYL تساوي 90
> ...


هذه هي الخطوات فقط يجب التاكد من القيم للضغط الرياح في الكود حسب المنطقة وكذلك حالات التحميل .




mousabadr قال:


> أسف هذا رابط الملف
> مشاهدة المرفق 87525



لذلك نحن عند تعريف قطاع العمود مثلا 30*50 و 50*30 لا نعرف قطاع ثم نديره ب90 درجة بل نعيد تعريف الحالتين كل على حدى



المهندس احمد طه قال:


> من قائمة define من ثم نختار mass source ونضع DL= 1 و ال LL =0.25 اريد ان افهم لماذا يستخدم امر MASS SOURCE اي مالغرض من ذلك



هي احدى الطرق لتعريف مصدر الكتل ويمكن مثلا اختيار سقف كل المستويات ذات الاحمال المتشابهة يعنى كل الاسقف ما عدا الاسطح والذهاب ل assign 
shell area
additional area mass
ثم نكتب قيمة الكتلة وهي g+0.25q/9.81 وطبعا بالعدد وفي الفيجن القديمة كانت تعرف بطرق اخرى وهذا للدراسة الدينامكية هذا والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 يناير 2013)

AmO_oN قال:


> وانا لمادا لم أجد جوابا ... كغيري ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ههههههههههههههههها انا عن نفسي صارلي زمااااان ماصممت على الرياح وانتظرت يجيب من هو على دراية افضل مني .


----------



## mousabadr (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وفقكم اللة


> لذلك نحن عند تعريف قطاع العمود مثلا 30*50 و 50*30 لا نعرف قطاع ثم نديره ب90 درجة بل نعيد تعريف الحالتين كل على حدى


ارجو ايضاح السبب اكثر من ذلك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mousabadr (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اسف كنت غلطان فى تعريف الماتيريال للعمودc4 شكرااااااا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mousabadr (28 يناير 2013)

كيف يمكن تصدير المشروع من الetabs الى الsab


----------



## mohamed1231919 (28 يناير 2013)

ازاى اعمل intermediatehinge فى اى منطقه من كمره مثلا.......وشكرا


----------



## mouloud78 (29 يناير 2013)

bonsoir
je voudrais savoir comment faire pour rentrer par exemple une section de poutre qui contient des armatures supérieures et inférieures et quelle est la signification de reinforcement overrides for ductiles beams


----------



## rabie8k (1 فبراير 2013)

*اخوانى الاعزاء
ها انا قد اتممت حل المنشا ببرنامج ساب 2000 الاصدار 14
واخذت الحمل الحى 200 كجم / م2 للمبنى ماعدا الحمام والمطبخ والسلم والبلكونة كانت 300 كجم / م2والكفر اخذتة 200 كجم / م2 والبلاطة 12 سم مصمته والكمرات 25 * 50 سم للارضى و12 * 64 للمتكرر

**والغريب ان اعمدة الاركان الاربعة كانت اقل من 25 *25 سم ؟؟

فيرجى شاكرين المراجعة واظهار مابه من اخطاء او اقترحات
*
*ورابط الحل **Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu*


----------



## moh.hesham (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو سمحتم انا بوصف العمود فى الساب على انه هينج مع البلاطه و لكن على السيف لما جيت ارسمه لقيته بيحطه فيكسيد فما هو الأصح ؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2013)

mouloud78 قال:


> bonsoir
> je voudrais savoir comment faire pour rentrer par exemple une section de poutre qui contient des armatures supérieures et inférieures et quelle est la signification de reinforcement overrides for ductiles beams


faire rentrer une section de poutres avec des armature ,à ma connaissance ,je ne pense pas que ça soit possible ,par contre pour les poteaux ainsi que pour les voiles, si, etabs et sap sont des logiciels de calculs développés spécialement pour le calcules des éléments verticaux à savoir poteaux voiles ,mais le ferraillage des poutres obtenu par le logiciel selon le code choisit est exactement le même que si vous prenez les efforts est les calculez sur un autre programme.
pour ce qui est des ductiles beams je pense que ces poutres spéciales qui portent ce nom .
والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2013)

moh.hesham قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لو سمحتم انا بوصف العمود فى الساب على انه هينج مع البلاطه و لكن على السيف لما جيت ارسمه لقيته بيحطه فيكسيد فما هو الأصح ؟


يجب تحديد الغرض من توصيف support اذا انت في الساب عملت joint على اساس انه hinged بغرض دراسة البلاطة او الحصول على reactions للاعمدة ومن ثم الحصول على مقاييس العمود تقريبيا ,في السيف عليك اعطاء مقاييس العمود بعد ما حصلت عليها من الساب والامر في سيف لا ينتهي هنا بل عليك عمل area على كل قطاع عمود لتحديد مساحته stiff column لان سيف يهتم اكثر للبلاطة التي تحملها الاعمدة ودراستها لذلك على سيف ياخذ العمدان كما حددتها انت وعليه support يكون اصلا fixed .والله اعلم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2013)

rabie8k قال:


> *اخوانى الاعزاء
> ها انا قد اتممت حل المنشا ببرنامج ساب 2000 الاصدار 14
> واخذت الحمل الحى 200 كجم / م2 للمبنى ماعدا الحمام والمطبخ والسلم والبلكونة كانت 300 كجم / م2والكفر اخذتة 200 كجم / م2 والبلاطة 12 سم مصمته والكمرات 25 * 50 سم للارضى و12 * 64 للمتكرر
> 
> ...



صورة ملفك هي هذه ؟ اكيد اخذت في عين الاعتبار عدد الادوار لديك وطبعا لن تدرس الكمرات على هذا املف خاصة انه لديك كمرات مختلفة بين الادوار ,لم يكن ضروريا تمثيل السلالم لان ركائزها تختلط مع ركائز الاخرى لانها مختلفة وتدرس على حدا لكن مش مشكلة لما تختار الركائز لا تختارها وبعدها ادرسها على حدا ,بالنسبة للاحمال العمودية فقط الاعمدة التي في الزاوية هي التي عليها احمال اقل , عموما الملف لا يبدو فيه اخطاء لكن لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان كانت المقاييس جيدة لانه لم تتحدث عن عدد الادوار اعد قراءت ما كتبت هذا والله اعلم


----------



## mousabadr (2 فبراير 2013)

mousabadr قال:


> كيف يمكن تصدير المشروع من الetabs الى الsab



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ارجوكم افيدونى فى هذا الطلب وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخواني المهندسين عندي سوال في ETABS
عندي حائط shear wall في طرفه column 
عند عمل DESIGN بيكون Fill وذلك لكبر ال normal force 
السوال كأتي لماذا لا يتحمل الحائط مع العمود الحمل الراسي 
ولا يوجد في الايتابس constraint joint مثل sap 
يعني مقدرش أربطهم ببعض


ثانيا ممكن أعرف قيمة torsion constant من ACI 


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2013)

mousabadr قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> ارجوكم افيدونى فى هذا الطلب وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


 اكيد انت لاحظت في الايتابس 
file 
export
save model to sap2000 s2k text file

بعد ما تفتح sap 2000 v8 اعتقد انو لازم تستخدم الفيرجن 8 قبل ما تفتح على الفيرجن التي انت تستعملها وانا ما معيش الفيرجن8 لذلك لم استطع القيام بذلك 




ahmedelmuslm قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> أخواني المهندسين عندي سوال في ETABS
> عندي حائط shear wall في طرفه column
> عند عمل DESIGN بيكون Fill وذلك لكبر ال normal force
> ...



في الايتابس عند تعريف الحوائط ب pier يمكن ان ترى الاحمال العائدة للحوائط وعند وجد عمود في طرف الحائط كذلك اعطيه نفس التسمية ليصبح لدى الايتابس كتلة واحدة حتى انه عند عمل 
design 
shear wall design
define pear section for cheking 
start from existing wall pier
section designer
راح تلاحظ ان القطع التي اعطيتها نفس التسمية تظهر كلها وطبعا هذه option الموجودة في الايتابس لاقتراح تسليح مبدئي تمام كما نفعل مع الاعمدة 

السؤال التني torsion constant من ACI بالنسبة لاي عنصر ؟


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
torsion constant for beams 
طبقا ACI 
العزوم = Ig 0.35 
torsion = ???


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 فبراير 2013)

ahmedelmuslm قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> torsion constant for beams
> طبقا ACI
> العزوم = Ig 0.35
> torsion = ???



torsion بالنسبة للكمرات غير الجوائز او ribs الاعصاب = 0.5


----------



## mousabadr (3 فبراير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اكيد انت لاحظت في الايتابس
> file
> export
> save model to sap2000 s2k text file
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح ولاكن ان كنت بافعل بعمل كدة ولاكن مكنتش اعرف حوار فيرجن8 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 فبراير 2013)

*سؤال في الساب ... برجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا

هل من الضروري أن تكون البلاطة التي يتم رسمها مستمرة (تماما) مع البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟
أم لا يشترط ذلك
ويكفي فقط تقسيم البلاطات الى أجزاء صغيرة لضمان دقة النتائج ؟؟؟؟

كما في الصورة المرفقة
*
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13599224171.jpg

* أرجو الافادة ضروري وشكرا
*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (3 فبراير 2013)

Abdo Essam قال:


> *سؤال في الساب ... برجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> هل من الضروري أن تكون البلاطة التي يتم رسمها مستمرة (تماما) مع البلاطات المجاورة ؟؟
> أم لا يشترط ذلك
> ...




لا يشترط الاستمرار الا اذا كانت بلاطتين مختلفتين من حيث النوع ,اما وان كانت بلاطة من نفس النوع بشترط ذلك وستلاحظ بوضوح كيف هو diagram of M11 and M22 لكلا الحالتين في حالتك هذه كان ممكن ان تكتفي برسم بلاطة دائرية على رزاوية 10 د ثم تقسيمها مع البلاطة المجاورة لها ثم عمل replicate دائرية بعدد 90/10=9 اظن والله اعلم


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 فبراير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لا يشترط الاستمرار الا اذا كانت بلاطتين مختلفتين من حيث النوع ,اما وان كانت بلاطة من نفس النوع بشترط ذلك وستلاحظ بوضوح كيف هو diagram of M11 and M22 لكلا الحالتين في حالتك هذه كان ممكن ان تكتفي برسم بلاطة دائرية على رزاوية 10 د ثم تقسيمها مع البلاطة المجاورة لها ثم عمل replicate دائرية بعدد 90/10=9 اظن والله اعلم


*
شكرا جزيلا

وبالفعل قمت بعمل
REPLICATE

ولكن ، كيف أقوم بتقسيمها مع البلاطة المجاورة ؟

وهل يمكن قبول عدم الاستمرارية كما بالصورة التالية ؟ وفي نفس الوقت تعطي نتائج صحيحة ؟
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13599252551.jpg
*


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 فبراير 2013)

Abo Fares قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. أرجو أن تشرح لنا أكثر عن الموضوع.. أعني من أين أتت قيمة المعامل 1.55 ؟؟
> أما عن فكرتك الأخيرة، فهي الفكرة التي أعرفها بالنسبة لجميع تراكبات الأحمال، وليست فقط للتراكيب الزلزالية..
> ...


ماذا يقصد بعبارة وجود شد تحت ألأساس ( ما افهمه يحصل ذلك انه تحت القاعده تكون قوة التربه ليس موحدأ جزء منها قوه 2كلغم /سم2 وجزء آخر 2.5 كلغم سم2 ) .. هل هذا صحيح . ..


----------



## kamal2013 (4 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت عايز شرح ازاي اوصف سقف فلات سلاب علي برنامج السيفflat slab with colum head and drop pannel 

اجوووووووووووووو الرد ضروووي جداااااااااااااااا*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 فبراير 2013)

Abdo Essam قال:


> *
> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> وبالفعل قمت بعمل
> ...



لا حضرتك مفهمتش قصدي انا قصدت التالي من خط وهمي بطول شعاع القطعة نعمل edit /extrude line to erea 












http://i47.tinypic.com/bi1jyh.jpg


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 فبراير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> ماذا يقصد بعبارة وجود شد تحت ألأساس ( ما افهمه يحصل ذلك انه تحت القاعده تكون قوة التربه ليس موحدأ جزء منها قوه 2كلغم /سم2 وجزء آخر 2.5 كلغم سم2 ) .. هل هذا صحيح . ..



عند حساب الاجهادت من احدى الجهات تكون سالبة وهذا يعني شد وهذا من المفروض ممنوع ويعاد النظر في مقاييس الاساسات ,الاجهادات هي تاتي من المبنى ونقارنها باجهادات التربة [ATTACH]87831[/ATTACH] هذا والله اعلم


----------



## Abdo Essam (5 فبراير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لا حضرتك مفهمتش قصدي انا قصدت التالي من خط وهمي بطول شعاع القطعة نعمل edit /extrude line to erea
> 
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 87827
> ...




*ألف شكر يا بشمهندسة
جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## mousabadr (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف يمكن تعريف خزان المياة او حمامات السباحة على برنامج (sap or safe or etabs)
وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (5 فبراير 2013)

سلام عليكم ... 
بعد اذنكم عندي سؤال بطريقة تحويل الرسومات من الاتوكاد الى safe ...
فقمت بالخطوات كالتالي :
1 - قمت بحفظ الرسومات على الاتوكاد على صيغه dxf + dwg 

2 - قمت بفتح ال safe و قمت ابستيراد الملف من 
import - dxf/dwg Architectural plan 

المشكله :
لا تظهر الرسومات ( الكمرات و الاعمده ) على اللحه بالرغم من اني تأكدت من قائمه 
options - Architectural plan options 

انو كل الطبات -- visibility شكرا ...


----------



## Abdo Essam (5 فبراير 2013)

mousabadr قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف يمكن تعريف خزان المياة او حمامات السباحة على برنامج (sap or safe or etabs)
> وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

على الرابط التالي
10-Circular tanks ( الخزانات الدائرية ).wmv - YouTube

وجزانا الله وإياكم ان شاء الله*


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (5 فبراير 2013)

هل الساب يعطي نتائج حقيقية للتصميم margenal beam


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 فبراير 2013)

عبد الرحمن رزق قال:


> سلام عليكم ...
> بعد اذنكم عندي سؤال بطريقة تحويل الرسومات من الاتوكاد الى safe ...
> فقمت بالخطوات كالتالي :
> 1 - قمت بحفظ الرسومات على الاتوكاد على صيغه dxf + dwg
> ...


انظر الى هذا المثال تم حله قبل دقائق تم الرد على السؤال من قبل بعض الزملاء وانظر لى الطبقات ( مكتوب قبلها safe )


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (5 فبراير 2013)

ارجو الرد على السؤالي في الموضوع التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358132.html#post2897158


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (5 فبراير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> انظر الى هذا المثال تم حله قبل دقائق تم الرد على السؤال من قبل بعض الزملاء وانظر لى الطبقات ( مكتوب قبلها safe )


شكرا على الرد ...
الحمد لله المشكله اتحلت بفضل جهود اعضاء المنتدى ...
الحل كان كالاتي :
1 - عمل الرسمه على شكل block وذلك من خلال كتابه حرف W في شريط الاوامر ثم enter
2 - تحديد كافه الشكل و التأكد من الوحدات units 
3 - حفظ ال block 
4 - نذهب الى قائمه modify ثم نختار explode ثم التحديد على كافة الرسم 
5 - اكمال عمليه حفظ الملف dxf 
6 - عمل الاستيراد على safe و التاكد من الوحدات انها مطابقه 
شكرا على اهتمامكم ...
جزاكم الله كل خير ...


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (6 فبراير 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> ارجو الرد على السؤالي في الموضوع التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358132.html#post2897158



نداء عاجل الى المهندس فاطمة المهاجرة 
ارجوا المساعدة بخصوص موضوعي


----------



## AmO_oN (6 فبراير 2013)

هل الخطوات المتبعه في المرفق لتعريف الرياح وتعيينها صحيحه ؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 فبراير 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> نداء عاجل الى المهندس فاطمة المهاجرة
> ارجوا المساعدة بخصوص موضوعي


السلام عليكم ,هو من المفروض ان اي تقاطع ينقسم فيه العناصر في نقطة الالقاء .


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عند تحميل البلاطه بحمل D.D = 0.15 t/m
ظهرة النتائج كالتالي ماهو السبب ...
ما سبب ظهور اللون الاخضر و الازرق؟؟
بالرغم من ان اللون الاخضر لا يحتوي على شيء ( فراغ ) ...
مشاهدة المرفق 87906


----------



## نبعة المدينة (7 فبراير 2013)

عبد الرحمن رزق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند تحميل البلاطه بحمل D.D = 0.15 t/m
> ظهرة النتائج كالتالي ماهو السبب ...
> ما سبب ظهور اللون الاخضر و الازرق؟؟
> ...


اين الملف المرفق 
اما بالنسبه لملفك القديم حول الهولوكورhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=87859&d=1360093484 ما زال يحيرني في نتائجه رغم انني عملت تعدلات وحاولت .. ارجو اعلامي ما تم استنتاجه


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (7 فبراير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> اين الملف المرفق
> اما بالنسبه لملفك القديم حول الهولوكورhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=87859&d=1360093484 ما زال يحيرني في نتائجه رغم انني عملت تعدلات وحاولت .. ارجو اعلامي ما تم استنتاجه


هذا ملف ال safe
مشاهدة المرفق New folder.rar


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (7 فبراير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> اين الملف المرفق
> اما بالنسبه لملفك القديم حول الهولوكورhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=87859&d=1360093484 ما زال يحيرني في نتائجه رغم انني عملت تعدلات وحاولت .. ارجو اعلامي ما تم استنتاجه


النتائج كانت انو ظهرت الرسمه على ال safe 
و هذا بعد اتباع الخطوات السابقة ...
لانو المشكله كانت بانو الرسم مش على طبقه واحده ...


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 فبراير 2013)

عبد الرحمن رزق قال:


> هذا ملف ال safe
> مشاهدة المرفق 87907



الملف على الفيرجن 12.3.2 ؟ لم يفتح لدي لان الفيرجن عندي 12.3.1 .


----------



## محي الدين الطريفي (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهقمت بعمل موديل لمظلة معدنية (free standing canopy) وقمت بعمل المقاطع للعناصر بواسطة section desginer وقمت بوضع الحمولات التالية:1- الحمولات الميتة (وزن داتي )2- الحمولات الحية 60 كغ/م2 3- حمولات الرياح حسب الكود الامريكيواثناء التحليل ترد رسالة بأنه يوجد خطأ في تصميم المقاطع بواسطة section desginer غير أن ه>ا لايؤثر على نتائج التحليل - فقط لايتم تصميم العناصرأرجو من الزملاء الكرام متابعة التصميم والتحليل وابداء الملاحظات وخصوصا على تحميل أحمال الرياح على المظلةكما اتساءل ادا كان هناك حاجة لاعادة التحليل النمو>ج مع تطبيق حمولات الرياح بالاتجاه المعامد للاتجاه الاول اي بزاوية 90 درجة الملف المرفق معمول على ساب 2000 فيرجن 14 ولكم الشكر


----------



## rabie8k (10 فبراير 2013)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> صورة ملفك هي هذه ؟مشاهدة المرفق 87762 اكيد اخذت في عين الاعتبار عدد الادوار لديك وطبعا لن تدرس الكمرات على هذا املف خاصة انه لديك كمرات مختلفة بين الادوار ,لم يكن ضروريا تمثيل السلالم لان ركائزها تختلط مع ركائز الاخرى لانها مختلفة وتدرس على حدا لكن مش مشكلة لما تختار الركائز لا تختارها وبعدها ادرسها على حدا ,بالنسبة للاحمال العمودية فقط الاعمدة التي في الزاوية هي التي عليها احمال اقل , عموما الملف لا يبدو فيه اخطاء لكن لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان كانت المقاييس جيدة لانه لم تتحدث عن عدد الادوار اعد قراءت ما كتبت هذا والله اعلم


الاخت الفاضلة
اشكرك كثيرا على الرد
واعلمك انى اخذت فى الاعتبار ان عدد الادوار 6 عند تصيمى للاعمدة فى اكسل فقط وليس فى ساب
ورسمى المرفق هو انشائى سقف الارضى بكمراتة
وانى تعمدت تمثيل السلم لاخذ ردود افعالة على الاعمدة
والمشكلة اللى بش مقتنع بيها كيف تصبح 4 اعمدة الواجهة 25 *30 فقط مع العلم ان ارتفاعها من اعلى القاعدة المسلحة الى سقف الارضى 5.60 متر !!!!(ارتفاع الدور الارضى 4 متر)

هل يفضل عمل سملات على ارتفاع 1.6 من الشدادات


----------



## shemey (10 فبراير 2013)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو تكرمتم مساعدة ببرنامج الساب ؟؟؟؟
عايز اعرف طريقة ادخال الهولو بلوك علي الساب 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 فبراير 2013)

rabie8k قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة
> اشكرك كثيرا على الرد
> واعلمك انى اخذت فى الاعتبار ان عدد الادوار 6 عند تصيمى للاعمدة فى اكسل فقط وليس فى ساب
> ورسمى المرفق هو انشائى سقف الارضى بكمراتة
> ...



يعني ربم تقصد ان تحسب على buckling لكن الاحمال عليها ضئيلة يمكن التحقق من المقاييس على buckling لكن هذه المقاييس التي نحصل عليها بهذه الطريقة هي تقريبة وتظهر لك النتائج الحقيقية عند عمل الموديل 3D .




shemey قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو تكرمتم مساعدة ببرنامج الساب ؟؟؟؟
> عايز اعرف طريقة ادخال الهولو بلوك علي الساب
> جزاكم الله خير


تمثيل الهولو بلوك على الساب يكون بتعريف قطاع يشبه ribs حيث يكون وزنه مقارب لوزن هولو بلوك لان الغرض هو تحميل الكمرات بهذا الحمل ,ممكن جدا ان تقترح انت تمثيل تراه مناسبا لان انا ارى طرق عديدة في تمثيل الاحمال هذا والله اعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 فبراير 2013)

shemey قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو تكرمتم مساعدة ببرنامج الساب ؟؟؟؟
> عايز اعرف طريقة ادخال الهولو بلوك علي الساب
> جزاكم الله خير


*يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352104.html#post2855353
*


----------



## M.mano (15 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*_
_*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها
اللهم اجعل عليك بكل من اراد بمصر واهلها بسوء*_​


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة check design for beam or column
علي برنامج sap or etabs

ازاى أقدر ادخل starbies of steel في القطع لتفادي fail torsion

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة check design for beam or column
علي برنامج sap or etabs

ازاى أقدر ادخل starbies of steel في القطع لتفادي fail torsion

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## asd salim (1 مارس 2013)

can safe software design the ramps or ant inclined slabs​


----------



## ahmed.elmetwally (5 مارس 2013)

ازاى احل بلاطة على السيف بس فيها اختلاف مناسيب


----------



## abduh001 (6 مارس 2013)

ايهما اصح عند تصميم بلاطة هوردي بالساب ، من قائمة shell section data اضع سماكة البلاطة = 028 او 
0.0001 على اساس ان الريبز له جناحين بيغطي مساحة البلاطة ؟؟؟


----------



## mousabadr (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما هى حالات الاحمال المطلوب وضعها فى التحليل الديناميكى يعنى مثلا زى الصؤرة دى
وها الاحمال الميتة والاحمال الحية ثتتاثر عند وضعها او عدم وضعها 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emam333 (6 مارس 2013)

أرجوكم الاجابة علي هذا السؤال...... عند وضع اللبشة الخرسانية علي sap 2000 v14 كيف يتم ادخال قيمة ال stiffness حيث أن الموجودة في البرنامج هي stifness per unit area ولا أعرف طريقة حسابها ..... أرجو الرد اليوم لأن السؤال ده متوقف عليه بقية الشغل ..... وكيف عموما يتم حساب ال stifness لأدخالها علي sap


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 مارس 2013)

الساده المهندسين الاجلاء برجاء مساعدتى فى بلاطه يتوسطها كور وسلم من على جانبى الكور وعندى التصميم المعمارى يفيد تقسيم البلاطه على بلاطتين احدهما فى مستوى الدور والاخرى فى مستوى نصف الدور فكيف امثل هذا على الايتابس ولقد عرفت بوجود اداه اسمها
edit reference plane & line ولكن لااعرف استخداهم لكن هم لهذه العمليه وهذا موضوعى فى الملتقى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t361599.html
شكرا لكم


----------



## ronaldo2050 (16 مارس 2013)

بعض العمدان على الSafe مش بتتعرف إيه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع إنى مظبط الوحدات


----------



## عفق (18 مارس 2013)

هل من الافضل حل السقف منفصل فى xyمع عدم تغيير moment of inertia ام الفضل فى 3d modelingوتغيير inertia مع العلم عند تقليل inertia يق العزوم فى البلاطات والكمرات
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hayacivil (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ساب 2000!!!*

السلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر بعد عمل تصميم في برنامج ال etabs ما هي القيم التي يجب ان اقارن بها لاتاكد من سلامة الفرضيات على اعتبار ان steel strucutre design شكرااااااا

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t362024.html


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
بارك الله في كل العاملين ع مثل هذه الاعمال 
كان لدي استفسار بعد ادخال المنشي ع برنامج safe 
وعند اجراء التحلي run 
ظهرت عندي الرساله دي 
>>>error (waile running analysis ) 
element length is zero for frame 130-1 وبصراحه مش عارف اتعامل معاها ازاي يا ريت لو في حد حل لهذه المشكله اكون شاكر جدا ليه


----------



## engineerengineer2 (23 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع ماشاء الله انا كان عندى مجموعه من الاستفسارات وكنت ارجو من اخوانى الافاضل بالتكرم والمشاركه للأستفاده للجميع 1- عندى مبنى مكون من 3 فريمات بحر 20 م وارتفاع 12م ويقع المبنى فى المنطقه الزلزاليه التانيه2B ولذلك اعتمدت نظام IMRF لمقاومة الزلازل المشكله ان تفاصيل تسليح الفريم تختلف عن تفاصيل تسليح الوصله المرنه وايضا كيف اجعل الوصله بين العمود والكمره مرنه لمقاومة الزلازل وجاسئه فى نفس الوقت لنقل العزوم على العمود. 2- هل برنامج الساب كافى لحل المنشأ باعتبار المنشأ خاص واخذ الزلازل فى الاعتبار 3- بعد الحل والنتائج وجدت ازاحه افقيه قدرها 18 مم عند طرف المبنى وازاحه اخرى قدرها 12 مم عن الطرف الاخر وذلد لأرتباط ناحيه من الفريم بسقف منسوبه اقل ب3م مما قلل الازاحه.هل هذا يسبب عزوم التواء على الاعمده 4- هل مجرد انى عملت check على column/beam capacity ratio ببرنامج الساب للأعمده كافى لتحديد القطاعات الاعمده المقاومه للزلازل 5-عندى deflection مقداره 4.5 سم لكمره الفريم اللى بحرها 20م هل ده مقبول حيث تطبيق نظرية L/250 تعطى سماحيه حتى 8سم 6- عندى اقصى فرق هبوط متوقع مقداره 16مم وفرق عالى فى الاحمال بين القاعده الشريطيه على الناحيتين لأعمدة الفريم فى اتجاه X والقواعد المنفصله فى اتجاه y . قمت بأدخال ازاحه على الساب لأعمده الفريم لتمثل اقصى هبوط ولكن النتائج لم تكن مقنعه حيث وجدت عزوم عاليه جدا على السملات مع العلم انى لم اعمل line spring اسفل السملات ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (23 مارس 2013)

امرين لم اجد من يجيب عليهم احد في برنامج السيف 
1- هل توجد طريقه لاعادة ترقيم ألأعمده (ردود ألأفعال ) بحيث يصبح اسمائها مثلآ c1,c2 ,c3 وهكذا .. هناك طريقه طويله وشائكه بان اغير اسم كل نقطه لوحدها وهذا عمل مرهق .( اريد طريقه مثل الساب ) هل هي موجوده في السيف .
2- لماذا بعد عمل run detail.) تظهر الكانات كانه واحده فمثلآ عندي كمره مخفيه عرض 80 سم يجب ان تكون ثلاث كانات متداخله . لماذا تظهر كانه واحده فقط .بالرغم من محاولاتي في 
beam reinforcing reference... حتى تصبح كانه مزدوجه ترى ما الحل.


----------



## botek_2010 (23 مارس 2013)

كيف احرك grids فى 3d view فى الساب على 3d modeling لكى اصل اللى الدور الذى اريدة لمعرفة العزوم

كذلك فى 3d modling كيف اعمل دور مختلف عن الدور اللى فوقة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (24 مارس 2013)

الساده الزملاء 
هل احد يستطيع ان يشرح لى طريقه معرفه ارقام اعمده فى الايتابس خاصه انه بعد تصميم الاعمده وجدت نفسى غير قادر على تحديد اى من هذه الاعمده له هذا القطاع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoud103 (24 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما فاعلية خاصية auto mesh في كل من برنامج السيف والايتابس
بفرض انني وضعتها ب .5 متر او اقل
هل تغنيني عن التقسيم في كلا البرنامجين ام لا
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 مارس 2013)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الساده الزملاء
> هل احد يستطيع ان يشرح لى طريقه معرفه ارقام اعمده فى الايتابس خاصه انه بعد تصميم الاعمده وجدت نفسى غير قادر على تحديد اى من هذه الاعمده له هذا القطاع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا



السلام عليكم 
من الممكن اظهار اسماء القطاعات بالضغط على view options ومن ثم التاشير بجانب الخيار line labels الموجوة تحت عنوان object view options


----------



## جبرور (24 مارس 2013)

في تصميم الخزانات الارضيه ببرنامج الساب وعند تعريف اتجاه الاحمال الجانبيه للمياة او للتربه والدخول في قائمة Assign menu ---- area load ---- surface pressure تظهر نافذة السؤال هو ما الذي يحدد اتجاه الاحمال الجانبية ؟هل هو خيار face وتحديد الوجة ؟أم من خيار multiplier ووضع قيم +1 أو -1 ؟ وما عمل كل من الخيارين
ارجو التوضيح لاني وجدت اختلافات في العديد من الشروحات والمراجع التي تابعتهاوجزاكم الله خير


----------



## جبرور (25 مارس 2013)

*سألنا ولم يصلنا الجوااااب !!!!!!!*
​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 مارس 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> امرين لم اجد من يجيب عليهم احد في برنامج السيف
> 1- هل توجد طريقه لاعادة ترقيم ألأعمده (ردود ألأفعال ) بحيث يصبح اسمائها مثلآ c1,c2 ,c3 وهكذا .. هناك طريقه طويله وشائكه بان اغير اسم كل نقطه لوحدها وهذا عمل مرهق .( اريد طريقه مثل الساب ) هل هي موجوده في السيف .
> 2- لماذا بعد عمل run detail.) تظهر الكانات كانه واحده فمثلآ عندي كمره مخفيه عرض 80 سم يجب ان تكون ثلاث كانات متداخله . لماذا تظهر كانه واحده فقط .بالرغم من محاولاتي في
> beam reinforcing reference... حتى تصبح كانه مزدوجه ترى ما الحل.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل من مجيب


----------



## ayelamayem77 (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

مما لا شك فيه أن محاوله فهم ما يقوم به برنامج الايتابس عند أجراء عمليه التصميم أفضل بكثير من مجرد الاعتماد علي النتائج النهائيه فقط
لذلك أرجو من أخواني أصحاب الخبره في مساعدتي في السؤال التالي

عند تصميم عمود من النوع INTERMEDIATE MOMENT FRAME و عند أستعراض نتائج القص 
توجد قيمه بأسم CAPACITY VP و بالرجوع لمرجع المهندس عماد درويش في الايتابس ذكر أن هذه القيمه تمثل قوه القص المحسوبه من قدره تحمل العزم المحتمله و بالرجوع للمنيوال لبرنامج الايتابس أكتفي بشرح القيمه في الSPECIAL MOMENT FRAME
و لم يوضح طريقه حسابها في الI.M.F 
كل ما اعرفه عن هذه القيمه أنها تحسب من NOMINAL MOMENT CAPACITY المقابله لحمل الضغط المصعد مقسوما علي أرتفاع العمود الصافي و يمكن الرجوع للكود الامريكي ACI318-08-R21.3 للتأكد من ذلك و لكن عند تطبيق ما فهمته لم اصل لنفس نتيجه برنامج الايتابس
أرجو مراجعه الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?d41qm9kyqwrnupc
 
و لذلك أرجو من لديه معلومه عند هذه المشكله أن يساعدني و جزاه الله خيرا.


----------



## M.M.S (24 أبريل 2013)

كيف يتم عمل 3D Model في اختلاف النظام الانشائي في بعض الادوار علي الساب


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (24 أبريل 2013)

الي اهل الخبرة في التصمصم لو عندي لبشة لمبني 10 أدوار وهناك دورين أسفل الشارع ( 2 بدروم ) كيف يتم ادخال الحائط الساند علي اللبشة وتمثيله علي برنامج السيف او الساب ولو فيه فيديو تبقوا مشكورين


----------



## asd salim (25 أبريل 2013)

جبرور قال:


> في تصميم الخزانات الارضيه ببرنامج الساب وعند تعريف اتجاه الاحمال الجانبيه للمياة او للتربه والدخول في قائمة Assign menu ---- area load ---- surface pressure تظهر نافذة السؤال هو ما الذي يحدد اتجاه الاحمال الجانبية ؟هل هو خيار face وتحديد الوجة ؟أم من خيار multiplier ووضع قيم +1 أو -1 ؟ وما عمل كل من الخيارين
> ارجو التوضيح لاني وجدت اختلافات في العديد من الشروحات والمراجع التي تابعتهاوجزاكم الله خير


u use top or bottom face of ur plate depending on direction of applied load


----------



## asd salim (25 أبريل 2013)

eng_yousryahmed قال:


> الي اهل الخبرة في التصمصم لو عندي لبشة لمبني 10 أدوار وهناك دورين أسفل الشارع ( 2 بدروم ) كيف يتم ادخال الحائط الساند علي اللبشة وتمثيله علي برنامج السيف او الساب ولو فيه فيديو تبقوا مشكورين


you must model it as shear wall


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (25 أبريل 2013)

كيف أحسب deflection في الساب


----------



## الورد الابيض (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندى سوال فى برنامج اساب ياريت تجاوبنى بسرعه انا دلوقتى عوزه اصمم raft foundations
على الساب انا سمعت شرح البشمهندس محمود زغلل بس فى حجات مش فهماها بصراحه كتير مثل ان حضرته لما كان بيحط الحمل بتاع الاعمده كان بيحطه عباره عن 2 او 3 او 4 نقط انا مش فاهمه ليه ولما جه يبر عن التربه عبر عنها باسبرنج وكده k مثلا مش المفروض k =qallnet *A/S يعنى بيساوى 100qallnet *A
صح ولا غلط ياريت حضرتك تفهمنى براحه يعنى مع العلم ان المساحه المفروض xy وحضرته فرض x=.5


----------



## bob_smma (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
عند اجراء التحليل الانشائي بأستخدام منحني طيف التجاوب (للكود المصري)
لا يكمل الحل ويعطي bad function data


----------



## yasser_goldstone (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسأل سؤال عن ال response spectrum analysis على الساب
فى تعريف ال load case الخاصة بال response spectrum
تحت خانة loads applied كيف يتم حساب ال scale factor
لانى كنت اضع قيمتها ب 9.81 اللى هى قيمة عجلة الجاذبية وهذه الطريقة بتطلع النتايج صحيحة بالمقارنة بالحسابات اليدوية
ولكنى شاهدت فى بعض الفيديوهات من يضع قيمة هذا ال scale factor بقيمة مشاركة الحالة فى ال load combination الخاصة بالتصميم تبعا للكود ( 1, و 0.33 و 1.25 ) مثلا
فارجو اذا عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع بعد اذنك


----------



## eng.lolo epps (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عايزة اعرف رد الفعل اللي علي كمرة السلم في برنامج الساب بنضعه علي كمرة منتصف الدور وكمرة الدور ام علي كمرة الدور فقط علي افتراض ان كمرة منتصف الدور غير ظاهرة لي


----------



## asd salim (7 مايو 2013)

U must add reaction every where the stair is supported


----------



## Eng.Kaswer (8 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم.... سبق وان سالت عن كيفية اجراء ميش للبلاطات ببرامج مساعدة للايتاب والسيف والساب تقوم هذه البرامج بعمل ميش وتحفظ الفايل بصيغة dxf ويتم استيرادها الى برنامج الايتاب او السيف ولكن لا اعرف هذه البرامج وكيف تعمل ميش يا ريت من الاخوة الذين لهم خبرة بهذا المجال ان يفيدوني لاني اقضي فترات طويلة بعمل ميش بالاوتوكاد ومن ثم ارسلها للايتاب واقوم بتصحيح الميش وهذه تاخذ فترة طويلة جدا مني علما ان هذه المعلومة سمعتها من احد محاضرات الفديو في تعليم برنامج الايتاب مقدما لكم جزيل الشكر للرد


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

no need to do that...u just select the wall then u use the mesh slab icon and do the meshing..many ways can be used to do the meshing​


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

or u can select the wall then u go to assign ..area...automatic area meshing​


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

how the ramp or the inclines slab can be designed


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

u must check ur model which is sure hav one of the members with length = zero so u must delete that member


eng.elkhatieb قال:


> السلام عليكم ...





eng.elkhatieb قال:


> بارك الله في كل العاملين ع مثل هذه الاعمال
> كان لدي استفسار بعد ادخال المنشي ع برنامج safe
> وعند اجراء التحلي run
> ظهرت عندي الرساله دي
> ...


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

it is easy to export model from staadpro but it is not when u do the vice.....wish we can discuss this subject


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> السلام عليكم





mahmoud103 قال:


> ما فاعلية خاصية auto mesh في كل من برنامج السيف والايتابس
> بفرض انني وضعتها ب .5 متر او اقل
> هل تغنيني عن التقسيم في كلا البرنامجين ام لا
> وشكرا جزيلا


yes it is suffient especially in normal geometery


----------



## asd salim (8 مايو 2013)

اتمنى ان تكون المشاركات باللغة العربية الفصحة او الانكليزية لكي يفهمها كل العرب


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 مايو 2013)

Eng.Kaswer قال:


> السلام عليكم.... سبق وان سالت عن كيفية اجراء ميش للبلاطات ببرامج مساعدة للايتاب والسيف والساب تقوم هذه البرامج بعمل ميش وتحفظ الفايل بصيغة dxf ويتم استيرادها الى برنامج الايتاب او السيف ولكن لا اعرف هذه البرامج وكيف تعمل ميش يا ريت من الاخوة الذين لهم خبرة بهذا المجال ان يفيدوني لاني اقضي فترات طويلة بعمل ميش بالاوتوكاد ومن ثم ارسلها للايتاب واقوم بتصحيح الميش وهذه تاخذ فترة طويلة جدا مني علما ان هذه المعلومة سمعتها من احد محاضرات الفديو في تعليم برنامج الايتاب مقدما لكم جزيل الشكر للرد



مفيش داعي دلوقتي إنك تستخدم برنامج مساعد
الإيتابس الجديد بيعمل AutoMesh جيده زي السيف فتغنيك غالباً عن التقسيم اليدوي بالأوتوكاد
وعموماً لو إنت شغال بالإيتابس القديم 
إعمل الموديل علي السيف وقسمه بمقاس مناسب وبعد كده صدره بصيغه DXF مع عمل التعديلات اللازمه ثم إستورده داخل الإيتابس 
بالتوفيق ولا تنسانا من دعائك.


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 مايو 2013)

الى الاخوه المهندسين لى عندكم سؤال محيرنى ليه يومين 
انا كنت عامل ملف ايتابس به ( جميع الماتريل المختلفه اللى بستخدمها سواء حديد او خرسانه ) و ( معرف جميع الكمرات اللى بأستخدمها وكذلك الاعمده ) و( معرف جميع البلاطات والحوائط اللى بأستخدمها ) ومحتفظ بيه كل مااعمل مشروع جديد اعمل له استدعاء كالاتى 
new model-choose.edb
واختار عدد الادوار وبعد كدا اعمل امبورت لرسمه من الاتوكاد ودا شغال معايه زى الفل ......... حتى جاتلى رسمه عماره 100 متر صغيره فقلت انا ارسمها على الايتابس افضل من انى اعملها على الاتوكاد واستدعيها ... قمت عملت استدعاء لملف الايتابس اللى انا مجهزه بالخامات ومعرف فيه الكمرات والبلاطات ولما بعمله واختار عدد الادوار جه دور تظبيط ال grid بعدماأظبطها عن طريق ال spacing واضغط ok اجد شاشه الايتابس بدون الgrid وانا اريد اظهار هذه الgrid فكيف لى ان اظهارها على ان يكون الملف ايضا شامل ملف الخامات بتاعى اللى انا مجهزه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا للجميع وارجو ان يكون سؤالى واضح!!!!!


----------



## tarek elattar (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عايكم 
احتاج sourse ايتابس وسيف


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 مايو 2013)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> الى الاخوه المهندسين لى عندكم سؤال محيرنى ليه يومين
> انا كنت عامل ملف ايتابس به ( جميع الماتريل المختلفه اللى بستخدمها سواء حديد او خرسانه ) و ( معرف جميع الكمرات اللى بأستخدمها وكذلك الاعمده ) و( معرف جميع البلاطات والحوائط اللى بأستخدمها ) ومحتفظ بيه كل مااعمل مشروع جديد اعمل له استدعاء كالاتى
> new model-choose.edb
> واختار عدد الادوار وبعد كدا اعمل امبورت لرسمه من الاتوكاد ودا شغال معايه زى الفل ......... حتى جاتلى رسمه عماره 100 متر صغيره فقلت انا ارسمها على الايتابس افضل من انى اعملها على الاتوكاد واستدعيها ... قمت عملت استدعاء لملف الايتابس اللى انا مجهزه بالخامات ومعرف فيه الكمرات والبلاطات ولما بعمله واختار عدد الادوار جه دور تظبيط ال grid بعدماأظبطها عن طريق ال spacing واضغط ok اجد شاشه الايتابس بدون الgrid وانا اريد اظهار هذه الgrid فكيف لى ان اظهارها على ان يكون الملف ايضا شامل ملف الخامات بتاعى اللى انا مجهزه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 Try this
View --------> Set building view options -----------> Check Grid lines


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 مايو 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> Try this
> View --------> Set building view options -----------> Check Grid lines



ايضا تاكد بان الgrid lines انها primary وان خيار الvisibility هو show ..كل ذلك تجده في نافذة edit grid data


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عايكم احتاج sourse ايتابس وسيف


 ETABS v9.4.7

 ETABS2013 Evaluation version 

SAFE 12.3.2

 License Generator

Password if needed : www.civilea.com


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 مايو 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> Try this
> View --------> Set building view options -----------> Check Grid lines



بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ايضا تاكد بان الgrid lines انها primary وان خيار الvisibility هو show ..كل ذلك تجده في نافذة edit grid data



بارك الله لنا فيك يأاخى........


----------



## kimy (11 مايو 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء 
لقد اطلعنا على امثلة كثيرة محلولة تعليمية على بؤنامج ETABS والملاحظ انه في كل مثال نجد طريقة لحل المنشأ للزلازل من تراكب احمال اوادخال مععطيات الزلازل من factore ولا يوجد شيئ ثابت 
ما اطلبه هو توضيح طريقة حل ثابتة وعوامل ايضا وتراكب احمال لجعلها ستاندر قدر الامكان من خلال موديل بسيط او مثال

بارك الله بكم


----------



## gamal amer (12 مايو 2013)

انا عندى مشكلة فى السيف ياجماعة لما ارسم الكمرة بقف على السنتر لاين للكمرة واضغط كليك يمين المفروض يكون اول اختيار فى القايمة convert to beam الاختيار ده مبيظهرش عندى


----------



## gamal amer (12 مايو 2013)

واللى بيظهر add safe beam ده غير لما بروح على 3d بلاقى البرنامج مش عامل عمق الكمرة مع انى مدخله فى البيانات


----------



## ahmed1981 (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اود اسال حضرتك انني قمت بعمل موديل 3D علي الاتوكاد وحولت الملف لdxf وعملت خطوات التعريف والاحمال للكمرات والاعمده والبلاطات وعند التحليل ظهر نتائج ردود الافعال مناسبه وحقيقيه فمكان من المبني وفي الطرف الاخر ظهرت احمال كبيره جدا وغير واقعيه اود اعرف ما الخلل الذي فعلته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gamal amer (23 مايو 2013)

انا عاوز اعرف الفرق بين add safe beam \convert to safe beam


----------



## gamal amer (23 مايو 2013)

لما بقف على الكمرة واضغط كليك يمين ممكن يظهر لى الاختيار ده او ده


----------



## gamal amer (23 مايو 2013)

ايه الفرق بقى؟


----------



## egoze (23 مايو 2013)

الموضوع برنامج الساب 
السلام عليكم عندي مشكله في تصميم اللبشه او السقف و المشكله بعد ما اطلع المومنت بروح على display - show moment and stress- m11 or m22. 
السوال الاول كيف اعرف المومنت للي لازم لانة في القواعد زي مانتي عارف بيكون مومنت اكيبر في اماكن و مومنت اصغير اماكن ثانيه 
السوال التاني كيف ممكن اعرف السماكه اللي موجوده safe or not safe 
يعني اقصد داخل البرناج او كيف احس انه العمق مش كافي او العمق اكببير 
الف شكر و بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## hamdytaha (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: إلى أصحاب الخبرة في برنامج ساب 2000!!!*


لو تسمح ياهندسه كيف اغير الاسكيل الخاص بعرض العزم فى السيف


----------



## م.فايز (8 يونيو 2013)

*سؤال عن التحميل الشطرنجي في safe 12 ؟*

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
ممكن إسأل عن كيفية عمل التحميل الشطرنجي على برنامج السيف يعني أنا دخلت الحمولة الميتة والحية وأدخلت تراكيب الحمولات كيف فيني أعمل تحميل شطرنجي على البرنامج بشكل أتوماتيكي وأقصد بالتحميل الشطرنجي متل وقت بنحل بالحل اليدوي للجائز مثلا بنحمل فتحة للحصول على أكبر عزم موجب أو بنحمل فتحتين متجاورتين للحصول على أكبر عزم سالب وعلى أكبر رد فعل يعني يعطيني أكبر عزوم موجبة وأكبر عزوم سالبة يعني مغلف العزم أو مغلف القص والله يجزيكم الخير .


----------



## الورد الابيض (17 يوليو 2013)

محتاجه رد على اسالتى الى فى الرابط ده ياريت معلشى محتاجه ضرورى مساعدهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng372806/


----------



## dmoha (3 أغسطس 2013)

*السلام عليكم انا ابحث عن الفرق بين thickness bending و membrane فى sap*
اي بمعنى لو نختار سمك البلاطة 15 سم لماذا نضع في الخانتين 0.15 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 أغسطس 2013)

*membrane فى sap 

هو عباره عن تخانه القطاع التي تقاوم الاحمال الافقيه NORMAL FORCE وفي هذه الحاله يتم اختيار التخانه عن طريق طرح التخانه الكليه - الغطاء الخرساني 
مثال
**membrane فى sap 
t=t total - cov
=15-2=13cm
اما في حاله **thickness bending
في التخانه الكليه نضعها كما هيه لانها تقاوم العزوم بكاملها

وللتقريب يتم وضع نفس التخانه في الخانتين 

*


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 أغسطس 2013)

كيف استخرج نتائج الساب متابقه او قريبه من التصميم اليدوي


----------



## zero call (3 أغسطس 2013)

الارقام اللى بكتبها هنا .... مش فاهم بكتبها ليه .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحاجه التانيه ...... لما بصمم البلاطات solid بتكون عند رؤس الاعمده no safe ومش عارف اعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dmoha (3 أغسطس 2013)

*هاني علي 26* جازك الله خيرا و جعل الله مساعدتك في ميزان حسناتك 
اخي انت تقصد بالتخانة هي سمك slab (انا لا افهم كثيرا اللهجة اشقئنا المصرين )
اخي في هذا الفيديو https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQqk0ypumq8
الدقيقة رقم 8 :30 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsX4WqVGb4I
الدقيقة رقم 6 :08
يعني حسب مافهمت انه يوضع دائما سمك التخانة الكلية في *membrane و **bending*
من اجل التقريب 
ارجوا منك التوضيح اخي الكريم


----------



## dmoha (4 أغسطس 2013)

هل من مساعدة


----------



## dmoha (4 أغسطس 2013)

عند تعريف ابعاد القطاعات الخاصة بالكمرات 
في property modifiers 
set modifiers 
علما انه يوجد لي لدي كمرتين 70*25 و50*25
لماذا وضع 0.35 في moment of inertia about 2 axis
و في moment of inertia about 3 axis
ارجوا مكنكم المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil_012 (13 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم:
كيف يمكنني رسم بلاطة معصبة ribbed slab في برنامج الايتابس؟؟


----------



## eng marwa2012 (19 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ازاى اعرف ان الاجهادات اسفل التربه compression فقط من خلال الساب انا كنت بصمم قاعده مانويال عليها moment و normal والقاعده مساحتها كبرت معايا اوى فقلت اشيك عليها بالساب بالمساحه اللى كنت فرضاها الاول وطلع كل الرياكشن بتاع springs موجب ده معناه ايه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad.m.alhofy (19 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال هام في برنامج الساب اريد معرفة خطوات تصميم مانهول صرف ابعاده موجوده في الصورة المرفقة وعليه كامرة من فوق ارجوا سرعة المساعدة اخوكوا متورط فيها مع استشاري صعب للغاية وكيف عمل الcheak of shear للمنهول وجزاكم ربي خيرا على المساعدة 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng378023/

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng378023/


----------



## sammmmy (19 أغسطس 2013)

عندي سؤالين ببرنامج safe هو 
1- بخصوص point spring عند ادخال قيمة translation تكون قيمة تحمل piles اما الحمل الواقع عليها وما هي قيمة الهبوط المسموح بها المستخدمة لايجاد قيمة translation.
2- قيمة Punching shear تكون كبيرة عند مقارنتها بالحل اليدوي.


----------



## engman92 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

البشمهندس المحترم



م.محمود زغلل قال:


> ففى حالة ادخال الكمرات مع البلاطات فى السقف يأخذ البرنامج مشاركة البلاطة مع الكمرات على قدر تخانتها وهذا هو الواقعى والذى يحدث فى الطبيعة.



قصد حضرتك ان لو حمولة السقف لو 100 % يبقي السقف هياخد منها 20% وباقي الحمل اللي هوا ال 80% هوا اللي هيعمل moment علي الكمرات يعني مش الحمل كلة


----------



## hemaadelw (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Why always Torsion values for beams supporting slab at etabs and sap prog. is bigger than from safe for the same

example


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاى ادخل حمل الكور فى برنامج السيف وازاى اخلي الكور كتله واحده؟


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة كيفية ادخال الاحمال جدار القص على الايتاب 2013 يعني متلا عندي جدار لمصعد كهربائي فكيفة ادخل الاحمال النشاء من المصعد الكهربائي هل هي مركز او مزوع متل البلاطات
وكيفية نقل هده تاعزوم من الايتاب او السيف لااعمدة وجدار القص الي csicol


----------



## walidalmohandes (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوز دراسة الخزانات العالية على القوى الزلزالية في ايتابس والساب


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (27 يناير 2014)

بعد اذنكو يابشمهندسين انا اما بشتغل علي الساب وبحل الكمرات بيظه المومنت معايا بالشكل دا ومش عارف ايه السبب وجربت اكتر من مره


----------



## douha_22 (28 يناير 2014)

سوال عايز اعمل import للاعمدة من ملف dxf فى etabs


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد فديو تطبيقي لFINITE ELEMENT METHOD بواسطة استاد برو او ايتاب او ساب او انسزز لاي واحده من الحالات التاليهa) Plane stress / plane strain problem 
b) Axisymmetric problem
c) Three dimensional problem
d) Plate or shell structures​


----------



## M.Abdelkawy (7 مارس 2014)

في تصميم اللبشة بال safe لبرج 12 دور بدخل الأحمال الجانبية ازاي في السيف 

و لو بستوردها من إيتابس بال load patterns و ال load combinations اللي أنا دخلتها للإيتابس بعمل run analysis وآخد النتايج و أصمم عليها بس؟ 

في فيديوهات بتشرح الحاجات دي ؟


----------



## ahmed el7yani (7 مارس 2014)

*ازاى الايتابس بيقترح الاماكن المثلى لحوائط القص 
وشكرا
*​


----------



## مراد منصور العريقي (12 مارس 2014)

lممكن اخواني الاعزاء تفيدونا في شرح خطوات تنصيب برنامج etabs2013


----------



## jameel alkaisi (12 مارس 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/666069690104226/


----------



## ahmedhamid80 (12 مارس 2014)

*تحليل اعمدة tunnel dryer*

لو فى حد يقدر يقولى ازاى اعمل اعادة تحليل لاعمدة المنشا المرفق يا ريت اى مساعده حتى لو بأجر


----------



## eng mahmood ali (12 مارس 2014)

دلوقتى يابشمهندسين وانا بدخال احمال الزلازل على المنشا انا شوفت حلول كتير ومعرفش انهى واحد فيهم الصح فارجو الافادة 

1_ ادخال احمال الزلازل قوة واحدة فقط فى اتجاة x وليكن اسمها qx واخرى فى وy وليكن اسمها qy

2_ ادخال الزلازل قوتين مرة موجبة ومرة سالبة qx+ وqx- وهكذا فى اتجاة الy مرتين 

3_ ادخال الزلازل مرتين qx+ و qx+ مترحلة 05L .

انهى حل الصح وياريت اية السبب وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمد 145 (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا أعتبر مبتدئ في برنامج ساب و ايتبس , لدي مشروع أريد تصميمه , أود أن أصمم فيه U-profile framed floor على الكود الاوروبي 
ولكن لا أعرف كيف أدخل هذه النوعية من الارضية في برنامج ساب 2000 أو ايتبس , أرجوا ممن يستطيع أن يشرح لي الطريقة بلغة سهلة , حيث كما قلت أنا مبتدئ في البرنامج .
و لأجل التوضيح أكثر أنظروا الى الصور التالية :


----------



## قاهر الخرسانة (26 أبريل 2014)

سؤال لمهندسنا الأفاضل :
عندما صممت الأعمدة على إيتابس أظهر لي تسليح القص صفر 
2- عندما قمت بالتحليل الديناميكي للمنشأ الدور كان فقط 0.2 ثانية على الرغم من أن ارتفاع المبنى 125 متر
3- ماهي حمولات المصعد الكهربائي
4- هل صحيح أن العزم السالب على الفتحات االطرفية يمثل قوى شد على الأعمدة


----------



## وليد قنديل (27 أبريل 2014)

ما هو افضل برنامج لعمل mesh للأيتاب علما بانني اعرف انة الروبوت ولا ادري طريقة العمل بالربوت تاريت توضيح لهذة النقطة لاهميتها ولانها بتاخد وقت كبير


----------



## a7med khalifa (11 مايو 2014)

انا مبتدي في برنامج الساب وكل ماجي اعرف بلاطه علي شكل مثلت عن طريق draw poly area البرنامج مبيعرفهاش انا بستخدم ساب 14.1 مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## bedo700 (22 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هوانا بعرف truss الساب فى angles star shape وهو مش موجودة فى تعريفات الساب غير singel we double اعمل اية ارجة الرد سريعا الف شطر وجازاكم الله خير


----------



## osamadalloul (23 يونيو 2014)

الاخوه الافاضل 
كيف يتم اذخال بلاطه هوردى وحلها على برنامج ال safe 12 لانه بدكم الصراحه فى كثير تصاميم وحلول والواحد صار عقله مشوش الرجاء الرد 
اخوكم المهندس اسامه


----------



## waddah k (9 أغسطس 2014)

كيف اقرأ ملف معمول ع ايتابس 2013 ببرنامج ايتابس 9. هل هناك طريقة لذلك.. مشكور


----------



## الصحناوى (26 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم عندى سؤال فى السيف والايتاب هو كيف يتم رسم وتمثيل عمود غير منتظم الشكل يعنى على شكل حرف lولكن الزاوية بين الضلعين 135درجه


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2014)

الصحناوى قال:


> السلام عليكم عندى سؤال فى السيف والايتاب هو كيف يتم رسم وتمثيل عمود غير منتظم الشكل يعنى على شكل حرف lولكن الزاوية بين الضلعين 135درجه


يمكن ذلك بتعريف القطاع عن طريق section designer من خيار add sd section يمكنك رسم و تسليح أي قطاع بمهارات بسيطة ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2014)

osamadalloul قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل
> كيف يتم اذخال بلاطه هوردى وحلها على برنامج ال safe 12 لانه بدكم الصراحه فى كثير تصاميم وحلول والواحد صار عقله مشوش الرجاء الرد
> اخوكم المهندس اسامه



شخصيا أستخدم تعريف البلاطة RIPPED SLAB و الكمرات FRAME ELEMENT ..
و هناك اجتهادات أخرى أشهرها شرح المهندس أسامة نوارة ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t351876.html
اختر أيهما شئت ..
تحياتي


----------



## kimy (27 أغسطس 2014)

نا بعرف انه هناك 3 حالات للتحميل للزلازل
equivalent
dynamic
time history
في كتاب عماد درويش عمل تحليل للمبنى باحمال مختلطة ( static + spectr )
وكذلك حالات التحميل مختلطة بينهما في موديل واحد
مش لازم انه ينعمل كل مودل منفصل ولا انا فاهم غلط 

ارجو توضيح خطوات التحليل وخاصة للزلازل وكيف نختار حالات التحميل والطريقة وهل نخلط التحليل الستاتيكي مع الديناميكي


----------



## ام بكر2011 (27 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عند التصميم على برنامج سيف 12 وايتابس2013 "تصميم سقف هوردي, one way ribbed slabيعطي نتائج التسليح قليلة مع الواقع ...فما هو الحل ... وما افضل برنامج لتسليح السقوف


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2014)

ام بكر2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند التصميم على برنامج سيف 12 وايتابس2013 "تصميم سقف هوردي, one way ribbed slabيعطي نتائج التسليح قليلة مع الواقع ...فما هو الحل ... وما افضل برنامج لتسليح السقوف


لو راجعت موضوع المهندس أسامة نوارة ستجد طريقة تعطي نتائج قريبة للحل اليدوي ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t351876.html


----------



## kimy (27 أغسطس 2014)

نا بعرف انه هناك 3 حالات للتحميل للزلازل
equivalent
dynamic
time history
في كتاب عماد درويش عمل تحليل للمبنى باحمال مختلطة ( static + spectr )
وكذلك حالات التحميل مختلطة بينهما في موديل واحد
مش لازم انه ينعمل كل مودل منفصل ولا انا فاهم غلط 

ارجو توضيح خطوات التحليل وخاصة للزلازل وكيف نختار حالات التحميل والطريقة وهل نخلط التحليل الستاتيكي مع الديناميكي[/QUOTE]


----------



## osama_oo (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات ..
استفسار بسيط يتعلق بالتحليل بطريقة ال Time History فى الساب .. نتائج ال effective mass بتطلع بسهولة
لكن ازاى اطلع ال 
∑M[SUB]eff[/SUB] (%) cumulative masses of the vibration modes


----------



## amr_s26 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

عندى سؤال فى ارسال لبشة أو reactions من الايتابس الى السيف يقوم برنامج السيف بنقل جميع الاحمال بصورة صحيحة ماعدا حمل الspecx,y,) spectrum) حيث يظهر هذا الحمل باسم اخر spec*ECC* وتكون قيمة الحمل مختلفة تماما !!
برجاء الاجابة للافادة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_roma0000 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

عندي سؤالين محيرني رسم العمود حرف L علي الايتابس ورسم بلاطة دائرية بس مش بطريقة extrude في امر اننا نرسم بلاطة بواسطة 3 نقاط كل ما احدد النقط والمسافة بتاعت curve ميرسمش حاجة
وكيفية ادخال البلاطة الهوردي one way & two way slab علي الايتابس علما باني بشتغل علي etabs 2013


----------



## suhaibbb (5 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ...عندي بعض الأسئلة في برنامج السيف 
1-عند اظهار قيم ال punching shear ماهي القيمة التي تكون عندها التصميم آمن ؟ وما معنى N/C بدل قيمة ال punching shear ?
2- ما سبب عدم ظهور قيمة ل soil pressure عند عمل run فهي غير مفعلة مع العلم باني قمت بتعريف ال soil subgrade properties ?
3- هل يتم التصميم على strengh ultimte ام service initial ,service normal ,service long term ?​


----------



## مهندس عامر (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
من خلال تحليل موديل انشائي خرساني بالايتابس وتصدير نفس احدى السقوف الى السيف لتصميمها.....شاهدت الاختلاف في قيم الهطول في البرنامجين حيث اني استخدمت نفس مقدار تراكيب الاحمال وكما موضح بالصور ادناه....
ماتفسير هذا الاختلاف؟؟؟
مشاهدة المرفق 105091
مشاهدة المرفق 105092


----------



## kjelban (6 يناير 2015)

نحتاج شرح مفصل لكيفية تعديل خصائص المواد و وحداتها بين الوحدات الامريكيه و الوحدات العالمية في هذه البرامج سواء اكانت خرسانه او حديد او قطاعات معدنية نظرا لان كل شروح الفيديو لا تركز على هذا الجانب و هو جانب مهم و لاحظت من خلال عملي على البرامج ان قيم ردود الافعال و العزوم و حتى سهم الهبوط تختلف عن استخدام مواد مختلفه........و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed megally (9 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة واريد اعرف اذاي تتعالج in ETABS 2013 V2.2 "Zero RITZ starting vectors Eliminated,
Number of Starting Vectors reduced to = 2 what is this mean and how to solve and shall this error have big effect on the result!!!!!


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (9 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (10 فبراير 2015)

في الايتاب:
1- عند عمل الميش للسقوف والجدران كيف نضمن او نتاكد من ترابط ال element مع بعضها من خلال ال nodes
2-كيفية ادخال الself wt وهل يحتاج لادخال ام هو اتوماتيك
3- كيف يمكن معرفة الاعمدة او الجدران الفاشلة في التصميم او التى بحاجة الى زيادة سمكها
4- كيف يمكن تمثيل ال piles 
في برنامج السيف:
1- يتم عادة التصميم اما بطريقة ال strip او finite element للسقوف وعند اجراء عملية run detailing لاظهار الرسومات يطلب رسم الstrips ولكن اذا اردنا ان يتم الdetailing بطريقة ال finite element ماذا نعمل وهل الرسومات التي تظهر هي صحيحة
2- عند استيراد الاساس من الايتاب الى برنامج السيف لماذا لا تظهر الاعمدة بينما تظهر الجدران علما ان اثقال الاعمدة الفوقية تظهر من مساقط الاعمدة او النقاط ولكن لا تظهر الاعمدة


----------



## arwa alhafi (10 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحت متوفر crack etabs 2013 v13.1.3 ???


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (25 فبراير 2015)

انا محتاج اى نسخة محترمة من ال safe كاملة بالكراك .. عشان عايز اشتغل عليه .. يكون حد مجربها 
وميكونش قيها bugs


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (25 فبراير 2015)

فى سؤال تانى ف الساب لما باجى احل خزانات المياه بلاقى انع بيوصل المومنت من الحائط إلى سقفية الخزان 
والمفروض ان الكونكش هنج مش فيكس 
إيه الحل


----------



## السلفي355 (28 مارس 2015)

كيف احلل واصمم لبشة دائرية يرتكز عليها أعمدة على السيف


----------



## amr2021 (6 أبريل 2015)

من فضلكم , محتاج برنامج sap2000 v 17 مع الكراك .


----------



## shams alafag (6 أبريل 2015)

اولا اشكركم جزيل الشكر اخواني الكرام على ما قدمتوه من مجهود .. استفدا منكم و جزاكم الله خير على ما قدمتوه من علم


----------



## pinar (6 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم .....
هل استطيع تحليل وتصميم الوصلات المعدنية ( steel column base plate) في برنامج sap2000 ؟؟ اذا يمكن كيف ؟؟؟


----------



## مهادر محمد محمود (18 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت اخى الحبيب 
عتد السؤال عن كود الرخصة بيطله الرقم 3000 مو 3010 وعند ادخاله فى الكجن يطلع رخصة خطأ - كيف نجعل الملف licence request يعطى الرقم 3010 لدلا من 3000 
2 - بعد محاولات يائسة عملت الرخصة بس مايقتح السايب الا بوجود النت - هل من حل ؟


----------



## NAGGIEN00488 (10 مايو 2015)

ارغب من الاخ الكريم توضيح لي كيفية استخراج الكميات من المنشاءة عن طريق برنامج الساب والايتابس والسيف
مع فائق الشكر لك
ارجوا ارسال لي الرد على الايميل اذا لم يكن به تعب عليك [email protected]
والله يكتبه في ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك علما


----------



## mory2000 (10 مايو 2015)

ممكن لينكات لتحميل البرامج


----------



## عائد لله (18 مايو 2015)

بعد اذن الاخوة الافاضل عايز برنامج الايتاب مع الكراك


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ISLAM ADEL (14 سبتمبر 2015)

اريد ان اسال عن موضوع ال link elements فى برنامج الساب كيفية التعامل معه وكيفية ادخال الارقام الخاصه بال stifness وغيره


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

الشكر للجميع عندى سؤال , كيف يمكن اظهار ال meshing للجدران حاولت بعدة طرق منها خلال disply option ولم اتمكن


----------



## engineer mostaf (6 أكتوبر 2015)

كراا على هذا الموضوع:77:


----------



## asd salim (17 ديسمبر 2015)

wish i can get crack for etabs


----------



## محمد السرساوى (27 أكتوبر 2016)

gogoxgogo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكله في حل المودل في الايتاب عند الحل يظهر هذا التحذير
> * * * w a r n i n g * * *
> zero ritz starting vectors eliminated,
> ...



السلام عليكم 
هل توصلت لحل هذا المشكلة لأنها ظهرت عندي أيضا


----------



## بوسف اسماعيل مولود (30 ديسمبر 2016)

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/...BHaXR1LThHelQ0RlRRaXRqaHVQMVRKRWJfbWx5VWtncXc
SAFE 2016 اخر اصدار مع التفيل


=أحمد عبدالرحيم;2935]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

قمت بدمج موضوعين متعلقين ببرنامج sap مع هذا الموضوع لتكون 3 مواضيع في موضوع واحد، والهدف هو جمع معظم الأسئلة المتعلقة بهذه البرامج في موضوع واحد وليكن هذا الموضوع من جهة، وتثبيت موضوع واحد عن ذلك بدل المواضيع الثلاثة من جهة ثانية، وحذف المشاركات الثانوية التي هي إما عبارات شكر أو روابط غير فعالة من جهة ثالثة..

المشاركات تم ترتيبها حسب التسلسل الزمني مما أدى لرجوع المشاركة الأولى الأصليه لهذا الموضوع إلى الخلق، ولذا سأعيدها إلى الواجهة..

المشاركة الأولى في هذا الموضوع:


مع تحيــــــات أحد مشرفي قسم الهندسة المدنية.. أبو الحلول..



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



نبدأ بعون الله أول الدروس برنامج SAP2000

(الدرس فمت بتخزينه بهذه الصفحة للتسهيلhttp://civil4arab.topcities.com/sap/sap_01/sap-01.htm )

نبذة عن البرنامج:

1- هو البرنامج الأول في تحليل المنشآت وتصميمها.

2- يتميز بالسهولة واليسر في الاستخدام وكفائتة.

3- Avenueقام ببرمجته وإعداده فئة متخصصة من جامعة بكاليفورنيا.

4- سهولة استخدامه مع برامج أخرى مثل الأوتوكاد والإكسيل في المدخلات والمخرجات وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل قريباً إن شاء الله . 



البرنامج مبرمج للحل بطريقة العناصر المحددة Finite Elements والتي اعتمدتها المواصفات العالمية ومنها المصرية في حل المنشآت

(الكود المصري 2001 صفحة 6-92)



خطوات حل أي منشأ بالبرنامج :

1- الوحدات Units .

2- الرسم Drawing .

3- التعريف Define .

4- التحديد Assign .

5- التحليل Run Analysis .
6- المخرجات Output .
7- التصميم Design ( ولن نخوض فيها كثيراً لكون البرنامج لا يدعم إلا المواصفات الأمريكية والأوروبية + وجود برامج أفضل للتصميم مثل SAFE و Etabs )



بعض المصطلحات المهمة بالبرنامج :

الكمرات والإطارات
Frame Element

البلاطات
Shell Element

تعبير عن تقسيم عنصر ال Shell أي البلاطات
Mesh




وهناك العديد منها لكن هذا ما يلزمنا حالياً

سنقوم بشرح مثال بسيط عن كمرة مستمرة ببحور مختلفة الطول كما بالشكل







للأسف الصور كتيرة ولم يسمح بالمشاركة بها لذا اقرأوا الموضوع في هذه الوصلة
http://civil4arab.topcities.com/sap/sap-01.htm


في النهاية استمتع بشكل العزم النهائي و انسى الطرق اليدوية والطويلة والمملة الأخرى.






انقر بالزر الأيمن للماوس على أي عضو لمعرفة قيم العزم

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في شرحي واعتذر على أي قصور فيه

وباريت نشوف نقضكم و أسئلتكم

وما تنسونا من الدعاء



أخوكم أحمد عبد الرحيم​[/QUOTE]


----------



## asd salim (1 يناير 2017)

...i could not open the links....​


----------



## asd salim (1 يناير 2017)

great job


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (3 يناير 2017)

السلام وعليكم 
عندي سؤال عن جدار shear wall في طابقين متتاليين, في الطابق الثاني مثلا حجمه او طوله اقل من الطابق الاول فكيف يمكن تمثيله او عمل الموديل وقد قمت بتجربته بحالتين:
1- تم رسم الجدار في الطابق الاول بطوله الحقيقي الاطول وتم رسم الجدار في الطابق الثاني بحجمه الطبيعي الاصغرز
2- تم في هذه الحالة تجزئة الجدار في الطابق الاول الى جزئين متجاورين اوجدارين متجاورين (طول الاول مثل طول الجدار في الطابق الثاني والبقية للجزئ الثاني) وفي الطابق الثاني تم رسم الجدار بطوله الطبيعي الصغيرز
ولكن ظهر بعد التحليل والتصميم فرق في النتائج واضح وكبير مع الشكر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 يناير 2017)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> السلام وعليكم
> عندي سؤال عن جدار shear wall في طابقين متتاليين, في الطابق الثاني مثلا حجمه او طوله اقل من الطابق الاول فكيف يمكن تمثيله او عمل الموديل وقد قمت بتجربته بحالتين:
> 1- تم رسم الجدار في الطابق الاول بطوله الحقيقي الاطول وتم رسم الجدار في الطابق الثاني بحجمه الطبيعي الاصغرز
> 2- تم في هذه الحالة تجزئة الجدار في الطابق الاول الى جزئين متجاورين اوجدارين متجاورين (طول الاول مثل طول الجدار في الطابق الثاني والبقية للجزئ الثاني) وفي الطابق الثاني تم رسم الجدار بطوله الطبيعي الصغيرز
> ولكن ظهر بعد التحليل والتصميم فرق في النتائج واضح وكبير مع الشكر



أتبع نفس الطريقة ..
تحياتي


----------



## engmizan (4 يناير 2017)

*عندي مشكلة في احمال الرياح في الساب ارجو الافادة*

السلام عليكم 
عندي مظلة احاول ادخال احمال الرياح عليها عن طريق الأكواد الموجودة في البرنامج ubc 97 وذلك بادخال سرعة الرياح وزاويتها 
ولكن بعد التحليل عندما اطلب الشكل المشوه ما بيظهر ولا كأني مدخل حمولة الرياح ولا بيظهر اي انتقال
ممكن تفسير للشي اللي عم يصير معي 
وهي مرفق الملف اللي فيه المشكلة


----------



## osamabusi (4 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم اواجه مشكلة بنمذجة الدرج على برنامج الساب السوال الاول حيث تلاحظون ان قيمة العزوم على البلاطة العلوية اليسارية قيمها كبيرة جدا وهي بkn.m ولماذا قيم هذه العزوم مختلفة عن البلاطات الاخرى الرجاء المساعدة وهل ممكن يكون في خطا او شكلها نظامي وماصح يجب ان يكون شكل الالوان نفس بلاطات الاخرى ​درج.JPG
السوال الثاني البلاطة اختارها shell صح هل ممكن يكون خطا في الادخالات هذه وشكرا جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2017)

pls how can i get reinforcement of ramps​


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2017)

​safe and etabs give the reinf. of horizontal and vertical slabs only...so how we can get the reinf. of ramps..regards​


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2017)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> السلام وعليكم
> عندي سؤال عن جدار shear wall في طابقين متتاليين, في الطابق الثاني مثلا حجمه او طوله اقل من الطابق الاول فكيف يمكن تمثيله او عمل الموديل وقد قمت بتجربته بحالتين:
> 1- تم رسم الجدار في الطابق الاول بطوله الحقيقي الاطول وتم رسم الجدار في الطابق الثاني بحجمه الطبيعي الاصغرز
> 2- تم في هذه الحالة تجزئة الجدار في الطابق الاول الى جزئين متجاورين اوجدارين متجاورين (طول الاول مثل طول الجدار في الطابق الثاني والبقية للجزئ الثاني) وفي الطابق الثاني تم رسم الجدار بطوله الطبيعي الصغيرز
> ولكن ظهر بعد التحليل والتصميم فرق في النتائج واضح وكبير مع الشكر


its big structural mistake to make the wall in the 2nd floor larger than the wall bellow so it is better to design it as the same length of the wall bellow and if u need longer wall at the floor above..for arch. requirements u can build a brick wall or concrete wall with mini. reinf. but reinf do not continue to the wall bellow


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2017)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> السلام وعليكم
> عندي سؤال عن جدار shear wall في طابقين متتاليين, في الطابق الثاني مثلا حجمه او طوله اقل من الطابق الاول فكيف يمكن تمثيله او عمل الموديل وقد قمت بتجربته بحالتين:
> 1- تم رسم الجدار في الطابق الاول بطوله الحقيقي الاطول وتم رسم الجدار في الطابق الثاني بحجمه الطبيعي الاصغرز
> 2- تم في هذه الحالة تجزئة الجدار في الطابق الاول الى جزئين متجاورين اوجدارين متجاورين (طول الاول مثل طول الجدار في الطابق الثاني والبقية للجزئ الثاني) وفي الطابق الثاني تم رسم الجدار بطوله الطبيعي الصغيرز
> ولكن ظهر بعد التحليل والتصميم فرق في النتائج واضح وكبير مع الشكر



its samelikeumakethecantileverbeamdepthatsupportlessthethedepthofthecantileverattheend


----------



## asd salim (5 يناير 2017)

asd salim قال:


> its big structural mistake to make the wall in the 2nd floor larger than the wall bellow so it is better to design it as the same length of the wall bellow and if u need longer wall at the floor above..for arch. requirements u can build a brick wall or concrete wall with mini. reinf. but reinf do not continue to the wall bellow


sorry i misunderstood the question.....i agree with the method proposed..regards


----------



## لميس2010 (28 يناير 2018)

*safe*

لو سمحت اريد طريقة حساب الترخيم على برنامج safe لمسطح دور متكرر فيه cantilever كابولي 5 متر بما يتوافق مع متطلبات الكود الأمريكي aci وهل ممكن استخراج قيم الترخيم للجسور العميقة deep beams؟؟
والشكر لك مقدما


----------



## bluewhale (24 أبريل 2018)

مشاهدة المرفق hb two ways.rar
ممكن حد يفيدنى ياجماعة ليه long term deflection مش مسيف وهل في مشكلة في ملف السيف ؟


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 أبريل 2018)

أحمد عبدالرحيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ممكن توضيح مثلا [email protected]@100 
ماذا تيمثل الرقم 35 وماذا يمثل الرقم 7 
في برنامج سيف عند تصميم punching shear


----------



## srwatali (28 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
اذا سمحت توضح لنا اسهل طريقة لعمل التقرير من الساب بقوالب جاهزة ( XML file).


----------



## Ahmed rady 1989 (2 مايو 2018)

لو سمحت يا هندسه 
استفسار فى برنامج safe بخصوص كيفية تحميل load بلاطة السلم مباشرة على بلاطة flat slab دون وجود beams 
وشكرا


----------



## semsems (14 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم اخواني
مبارك عليكم الشهر

ارجو التعليق علي نقطتين :
1-كيفية ادخال بلاطة علي الارضية الي برنامج ال safe 2016 اذا كانت محملة علي الردم والحالة الثانية اذا كانت محملة علي خوازيق..SLAB ON GRADE

2-كيفية تصميم هذه البلاطة طبقا للكود الأوروبي؟

3- حاولت ادخال البلاطة بالفعل علي برنامج ال SAFE كبلاطة مسطحة FLAT SLAB و للاسف يعطيني شاشة سوداء كما ان الاحمال غير منطقية نوعا ما. ارفقت صورة لحضراتكم
https://c.top4top.net/m_864lgttc1.bmp

مع جزيل الشكر لحضراتكم


----------



## مم سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2020)

[FONT=&quot]فتحت برنامج sap2000 اصدار 14 علي ملف اعمل عليه و فجاة ظهرت هذه الرسالة 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Database data (inDB Format) is not correctly initialized Try importing the file )
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و لا يتم فتح الملف و اغلقت البرنامج عدة مرات و لم استطع فتح الملف او اي ملف اخر نرجو الافادة و الحل من الاخوة
[/FONT]​


----------

